# The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10



## Roma PX Development (May 1, 2017)

Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,

There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital Output via SPDIF and HDMI.






I hope you’ll be satisfied.

DJUrko Link to Download is https://1drv.ms/f/s!AkGtxiGigudSzVLpSjYdvkAqrejL


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 1, 2017)

For Those who have SPDIF and HDMI device please Download and install the second archive - Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI.zip it provide all effects in the speaker and only dolby home theatre v4 and dolby digital plus over SPDIF and HDMI


----------



## itachimendes (May 1, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...



Erro


----------



## itachimendes (May 1, 2017)

You can get "Dolby Atmos for Home Theater" ???


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 1, 2017)

So are you uninstall previous version of realtek and Are you enable test mode also ? please or can you copy your soundcard model number with subsys number I will add in the inf. for dolby atmos i need dax3_api_release_x64.msi only this if I have this file I will replace dolby audio x2 par dolby atmos



itachimendes said:


> You can get "Dolby Atmos for Home Theater" ???


1 uninstall old driver after that look in the system32 drivers folder and delete rthdaud.dat if you have file like that but I dont think so...
2 in folder extras it has instruction but its not the same like this archive.
3. read disabling.docx in folder extras disable secure boot option before that. then run test mode dont open any other install shield setups like apps or other.
4 when you enabling test mode via cmd restart your computer as advanced startup go to setings recovery advanced startup then restart. In dialog pres F7 to disable driver signature enforcement
5 when you go to your desktop go to folder extras and install dolby tuning and profile creator do not restart computer after that
6 try to install realtek mod if you cant try via device manager

wait wait I will upload this again because I se something wrong

try to download this again now and do this step by step thank you


----------



## xkm1948 (May 2, 2017)

Will ALC1150 codec work with this mod? I am assuming I need to uninstall old driver and apply new driver?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Will ALC1150 codec work with this mod? I am assuming I need to uninstall old driver and apply new driver?


send me your device number and subsys number of your device I will add your codec to the inf file


----------



## itachimendes (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko: Work Perfectly in spdif & hdmi 
Dolby encoder for both (optical, hdmi)
(SRS, Harman) I did not make it


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

yesssssss make and other effects for your speakers



itachimendes said:


> Dj Urko: Work Perfectly in spdif & hdmi
> Dolby encoder for both (optical, hdmi)
> (SRS, Harman) I did not make it
> View attachment 87379 View attachment 87380 View attachment 87381 View attachment 87382


show me your realtek sound manager please I want to see your speakers also and spdif device in the sound manager that's important for me and you must have also dolby digital plus via spdif please install full the driver and send a screeshots of all thank you my friend

So For Those who have the Problem with installation Use device manager and let me pick up option then have a disk and browse in the WIN64 folder and select the HDXRT4.inf file to install and please people upload me your screenshots that important for me like that I will fix some bugs in the next build


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2017)

OP..... you have posted this already in the main Realtek thread, we also have other specific Windows 10 threads so I am thinking we should merge them together, makes no sense to have several same subject threads.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> OP..... you have posted this already in the main Realtek thread, we also have other specific Windows 10 threads so I am thinking we should merge them together, makes no sense to have several same subject threads.


and how its possible this because this tread is like https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/page-71 for people who want dolby digital live output


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2017)

And this one that you have also posted in specifically for Win 10..................

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ve-dts-interactive.228612/page-3#post-3648776


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> And this one that you have also posted in specifically for Win 10..................
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ve-dts-interactive.228612/page-3#post-3648776


yes its 2 days ago because I dont know how to make a post now I know and this post is specified only for dolby digital live and dolby digital plus working on windows 10 for all computers who have SPDIF and HDMI and specialy dolby digital output not dolby digital live output. I dont want any thanks or trophys just I want some screenshots because I dont have SPDIF device in my computer and my HDMI Device is from NVidia not realtek just I want to make all good for all people


----------



## Tatty_One (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> yes its 2 days ago because I dont know how to make a post now I know and this post is specified only for dolby digital live and dolby digital plus working on windows 10 for all computers who have SPDIF and HDMI and specialy dolby digital output not dolby digital live output. I dont want any thanks or trophys just I want some screenshots because I dont have SPDIF device in my computer and my HDMI Device is from NVidia not realtek just I want to make all good for all people


I understand that, my point is that it is confusing to members and visitors when they see a number of threads, all that mention Realtek and Windows 10, it's just messy.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> I understand that, my point is that it is confusing to members and visitors when they see a number of threads, all that mention Realtek and Windows 10, it's just messy.


I am sorry about that but if you watch exactly in these 2 topics is about modification of rltkapo.dll and rltkapo64.dll my topic is about modification of inf file and get dolby digital output with the inf modification not extension dll modification because I hear that Microsoft are stopped support for ddl and dts connect in their windows creators update so I just want with this mod to bring this again


----------



## erpguy53 (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> I am sorry about that but if you watch exactly in these 2 topics is about modification of rltkapo.dll and rltkapo64.dll my topic is about modification of inf file and get dolby digital output with the inf modification not extension dll modification because I hear that Microsoft are stopped support for ddl and dts connect in their windows creators update so I just want with this mod to bring this again



MS is trying to fix the DDL/DTS problem in the Win10 CU - either update KB4015583 or KB4016240 should have fixed the problem.

the Sonic Focus effects only worked with *very few* realtek audio chipsets on few select ASUS machines; some of the APO resource DLL files are outdated.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> MS is trying to fix the DDL/DTS problem in the Win10 CU - either update KB4015583 or KB4016240 should have fixed the problem.


maybe why not it will be ok Thank you for the sonic focus also dts effects are like that I have try to integrate dtsaudioservice64.exe but its not possible


----------



## byu1 (May 2, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> You can get "Dolby Atmos for Home Theater" ???





itachimendes said:


> You can get "Dolby Atmos for Home Theater" ???




you can get dolby atoms for home theater from dolby access app available for windows 10 creator update.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/dolby-access/9n0866fs04w8


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

byu1 said:


> you can get dolby atoms for home theater from dolby access app available for windows 10 creator update.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/dolby-access/9n0866fs04w8


I know for that thank you but I talk for dolby dax3 that's dolby atmos that it comes from Lenovo Legion y720 I think that's another program Link to see is http://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/laptop...eries-laptops/Legion-Y720-15IKB/p/88GMY700794

So SRS Premium Sound for speakers and Dolby Digital Output via SPDIF And HDMI with Dolby Home theatre v4 and Dolby Digital plus for some machines are now Fixed just Use The Second Archive I will delete the first thank you all and please send me screenshots. So just uninstall the old and install the fixed Version I hope it will work for all computers Now Dolby digital output is valable also for creators update


----------



## dorsetknob (May 2, 2017)

*Dj Urko*
Please use the following Buttons in your  posts after you have read the posting rules
EDIT and Multi-Quote


----------



## byu1 (May 2, 2017)

what is SRS Premium Sound ?  is it better than DTS?

dolby access app suppose have saved all those trouble messing around here but came out only support home theater with HDMI and dolby access only for headphone.  


I wish any power users can make mods to simulate dolby atoms from sound blaster or realtek via SPDIF.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

byu1 said:


> what is SRS Premium Sound ?  is it better than DTS?
> 
> dolby access app suppose have saved all those trouble messing around here but came out only support home theater with HDMI and dolby access only for headphone.
> 
> ...


Now SRS is a DTS Company that's my second project to push and this effect only diferece is that the dts studio sound is for 5.1 speaker configuration also I think just is new version of srs in the moment I can open only settings panel its to complicated and so much things to deal with. This is called also SRSAPO3GUI For dolby atmos is possible via SPDIF but we need to find an file called dax3_api_release_x64.msi that's the dolby atmos api sdk required to install the app look in my archive folder dax3 and try to install it to see what message will come


----------



## erpguy53 (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> View attachment 87403
> Now SRS is a DTS Company that's my second project to push and this effect only diferece is that the dts studio sound is for 5.1 speaker configuration also I think just is new version of srs in the moment I can open only settings panel its to complicated and so much things to deal with. This is called also SRSAPO3GUI For dolby atmos is possible via SPDIF but we need to find an file called dax3_api_release_x64.msi that's the dolby atmos api sdk required to install the app look in my archive folder dax3 and try to install it to see what message will come



DTS Studio Sound is the *DTS* version of SRS Premium Sound but with different UI & different advanced controls.  it's a completely different animal than the DTS connect & DTS Ultra PC stuff.

as for the XML config file for SRSAPO3GUI (the DTS Audio or DTS Studio Sound control panel app won't work without an XML config file and referenced in the Windows registry; use the presets_00000000_81.xml file and rename it to slconfig.xml and store that XML file into the "C:\ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO" folder).  that "presets" XML file is stored inside the Data1.cab file of the "DTS Audio.msi" file - you'll need to use 7zip to extract the necessary Data1.cab and XML files.  the other XML config files may not work correctly with the DTS Audio/DTS Studio Sound app.  only the presets_00000000.xml (for Win7 & Win8) and presets_00000000_81.xml (for Win8.1 & Win10) files seem to make the DTS Studio sound control panel work okay.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> DTS Studio Sound is the *DTS* version of SRS Premium Sound but with different UI & different advanced controls.  it's a completely different animal than the DTS connect & DTS Ultra PC stuff.
> 
> as for the XML config file for SRSAPO3GUI (the DTS Audio or DTS Studio Sound control panel app won't work without an XML config file and referenced in the Windows registry; use the presets_00000000_81.xml file and rename it to slconfig.xml and store that XML file into the "C:\ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO" folder).  that "presets" XML file is stored inside the Data1.cab file of the "DTS Audio.msi" file - you'll need to use 7zip to extract the necessary Data1.cab and XML files.


that's it thank you my friend but it has also parameters in inf file because I cant open property page slprp64.dll its inpossible also sl3apo.dll has a property page are you know for example the registration of sltech64.dll?


----------



## xkm1948 (May 2, 2017)

OK I admit I am stupid in audio modifications. Here is my progress:

1. Audio codec, ALC1150 on ASUS MoBo Sabertooth X99. What other information would you need to make it work?
2. I uninstalled the old Realtek driver through deleting the device along with software from device manager.
3. I tried to install the modified driver using the setup executable. It gives me error during installation and the process was aborted automatically.

My question for you is would you mind posting a walkthrough either in text or pictures? From the sounds of it I would need to turn off SecureBoot in UEFI to get this to work.

My wife's old HP laptop had SRS Premium sound and it was pretty awesome outputing to a pair of BOSE speakers. Way better than my ASUS built in software.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> OK I admit I am stupid in audio modifications. Here is my progress:
> 
> 1. Audio codec, ALC1150 on ASUS MoBo Sabertooth X99. What other information would you need to make it work?
> 2. I uninstalled the old Realtek driver through deleting the device along with software from device manager.
> ...


yes you need to enable test mode secure boot must be disabled and for alc 1150 you can find this in your sound propereties just right button playback devices speakers propereties and you will see encore propereties when you click there it will comme another menu with driver and details you select details tab and you select hardware ids and you copy this what you see and paste me here I will create an inf with your machine


----------



## xkm1948 (May 2, 2017)

So I get it how to disable Secure Boot. But regarding Windows 10 Test mode. How do you enable it? From my understanding this is to help install driver not digitally signed, correct?

Also, how big of a difference does it make in terms of sound quality? I am using Bose companion20.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> So I get it how to disable Secure Boot. But regarding Windows 10 Test mode. How do you enable it? From my understanding this is to help install driver not digitally signed, correct?
> 
> Also, how big of a difference does it make in terms of sound quality? I am using Bose companion20.


super that beautiful the quality is good when you corrige the effects also you must read instruction disabling.docx in extras folder of my archive and download my new archive because somethings are fixed


----------



## byu1 (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> View attachment 87403
> Now SRS is a DTS Company that's my second project to push and this effect only diferece is that the dts studio sound is for 5.1 speaker configuration also I think just is new version of srs in the moment I can open only settings panel its to complicated and so much things to deal with. This is called also SRSAPO3GUI For dolby atmos is possible via SPDIF but we need to find an file called dax3_api_release_x64.msi that's the dolby atmos api sdk required to install the app look in my archive folder dax3 and try to install it to see what message will come




The file was included in your attachment from post #1.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

byu1 said:


> The file was included in your attachment from post #1.


I have only dax3_app_release_x64 this is not api sdk. api sdk for dolby atmos is different program

So I upload An archive with the driver that the setup launch error is maybe fixed

So Finally We have Dolby digital ouput fixed via SPDIF and HDMI


----------



## edumariano (May 3, 2017)

Hi, I tested on Windows 10 Creators Edition.

The option for Dolby Digital is displayed, but when I try to Test ou Apply the change there`s a error.
All the other features seens to work.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 4, 2017)

edumariano said:


> Hi, I tested on Windows 10 Creators Edition.
> 
> The option for Dolby Digital is displayed, but when I try to Test ou Apply the change there`s a error.
> All the other features seens to work.
> ...


can you send me other features also please thank you I hope that soon micorsoft will add the hotfixes for that happen please read this https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...84-pc-build-15208-mobile/#1uQlgCAFCCGvK8L4.97 you must update windows to this version and it will work
*Changes, improvements, and fixes for PC*

We fixed an issue where night light could get stuck in a disabled state.
We’ve updated Start to use the improved XAML scrollbar style announced during Creators Update development.
We fixed an issue from recent flights where dragging an app from Start’s All apps list into the tile grid would result in Start crashing.
We fixed an issue for those using Windows in Japanese, where on first login after an upgrade certain apps would unexpectedly appear at the bottom of the Start’s All apps list for an hour or until being launched, instead of the normal sorted position.
Since the preview picture in Start Settings only previewed background and theming changes, which are already available to be previewed on their corresponding Settings pages, we’ve made the decision to remove it.
We’ve improved the loading performance of the Notification Settings page.
Some audio drivers have an “encoding Audio Processing Object” feature; this is commonly known as “Dolby Digital Live” or “DTS Connect”. This takes the output of the Windows audio engine mix, encodes it (as Dolby Digital, DTS, or some other format) and sends it out over a S/PDIF optical link for decoding by an external audio receiver. An issue was introduced which resulted in this feature no longer working, which is now fixed.
We fixed an issue from recent flights resulting in Photos crashing if you opened a picture from the Collection page and then pressed the back button in the title back.
We fixed an issue resulting in Counter Strike Global Offensive hanging or freezing during game play on the latest builds (16176+).
We fixed the issue where pressing F12 to open the Developer Tools in Microsoft Edge while F12 is open and focused may not return focus to the tab F12 is opened against, and vice-versa.



Dj Urko said:


> can you send me other features also please thank you I hope that soon micorsoft will add the hotfixes for that happen please read this https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...84-pc-build-15208-mobile/#1uQlgCAFCCGvK8L4.97 you must update windows to this version and it will work
> *Changes, improvements, and fixes for PC*
> 
> We fixed an issue where night light could get stuck in a disabled state.
> ...


They always change something ........


----------



## Jgr9 (May 4, 2017)

As has been stated many many many times before in the other thread, Optical Dolby and DTS are broken in the current public Creator's Update.  It has been fixed in the current Insider Build (Fast Ring) and will hopefully be fixed soon for the public/Creator's Update build.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 4, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> As has been stated many many many times before in the other thread, Optical Dolby and DTS are broken in the current public Creator's Update.  It has been fixed in the current Insider Build (Fast Ring) and will hopefully be fixed soon for the public/Creator's Update build.


just for that I am not insider I still stay in 14393 build and I wait for the final build of creators update but thank you for the information


----------



## byu1 (May 4, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> I have only dax3_app_release_x64 this is not api sdk. api sdk for dolby atmos is different program
> 
> So I upload An archive with the driver that the setup launch error is maybe fixed




I saw this article.  https://www.lifewire.com/surround-sound-home-theater-1846357

can your mod simulate different sounds?  

what about DTS studio sound?  it that possible?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 4, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I saw this article.  https://www.lifewire.com/surround-sound-home-theater-1846357
> 
> can your mod simulate different sounds?
> 
> what about DTS studio sound?  it that possible?


yes my mod simulates different sounds because is full dolby mod.
yes I hope it will be possible to get DTS Studio Sound in next update of the driver mod.


----------



## Readlight (May 4, 2017)

I haw dolby digital plus on tablet


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 4, 2017)

Readlight said:


> I haw dolby digital plus on tablet


super one of my nexts projects is to make an mod for intel sst audio device driver also

@Mussels if the driver works for you post your screenshots here thank you if your device ID is not exist into the inf file you will get error -0001

So that's the dolby atmos app who is coming from Lenovo DAX3 (dolby audio x3)


----------



## byu1 (May 4, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> So that's the dolby atmos app who is coming from Lenovo DAX3 (dolby audio x3)View attachment 87486




headphone dolby atoms is already in dolby access app.  we need for speakers and SPDIF.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 4, 2017)

byu1 said:


> headphone dolby atoms is already in dolby access app.  we need for speakers and SPDIF.


this is also for speakers in this picture is just builded for Conexant headphones but also can be build for realtek speakers and SPDIF like secondary effect with Dolby digital output this is called also Dolby audio x3 app (Dolby atmos)

@infrared if you are already installed this driver mod can you upload some screenshots here thank you


----------



## infrared (May 4, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @infrared if you are already installed this driver mod can you upload some screenshots here thank you


I haven't installed it yet, I'll try it tonight and post some screenshots, fingers crossed.
Thanks for the time and effort you've put into this


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 4, 2017)

So That's the Final Guide for installation of Driver.
1. go into Extras folder and do it all things write in Disabling.docx then do not restart.
2. go to settings - update - recovery then advanced startup and restart to enable the blue menu and press F7 to disable driver signature enforcement inside test mode.
3. install dolby tuning and profile creator first with the driver test mode debug ot dht release and chose install content assets. Do not restart
4. just install realtek driver via Setup.exe after installing select do not restart computer.
5. go to ds1 folder and install dolby digital plus HT
6. go to folder dax2 and instal first dax2_api_release_x64 then dax2updatedb and then dax2_app_release_x64.exe
7. go to folder extras and install audio by Harman and srsuiapo.
8 Finally run A2-V4.reg to get dolby home theatre v4 in place of dolby advanced audio v2
9. restart the computer and all done


----------



## CeeJayPwnage (May 5, 2017)

Heres another string to add:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_18491898

(Asrock Mainboard)


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

CeeJayPwnage said:


> Heres another string to add:
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_18491898
> 
> (Asrock Mainboard)


Now its Done please People upload your screenshots like that I will fix somethings in the future updates.... I upload your inf file in my link you can download it and rename it to HDXRT4 and replace in folder Win64


----------



## CeeJayPwnage (May 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Now its Done please People upload your screenshots like that I will fix somethings in the future updates.... I upload your inf file in my link you can download it and rename it to HDXRT4 and replace in folder Win64



thanks! 

I just started installing the current win10 insider preview, will try afterwards


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

CeeJayPwnage said:


> thanks!
> 
> I just started installing the current win10 insider preview, will try afterwards


no problem I am always here for all of you So I will install the creators update like second Windows in my computer

@itachimendes  you have get this error because your device id does not exit into the inf just tell me your device IDs and I will push it into the inf file thank you


----------



## itachimendes (May 5, 2017)

@Dj Urko Me?? I'm insider and I'm using build 16184. I have not yet tested your driver on this build ..... only on 14393! But dolby digital live and dts connect is working perfectly.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

I think That it will work Fine on 16184 but not Sure for newer insider builds its like Kaspersky sometimes you can install this sometimes not


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2017)

Op, having spent some time having to merge your post where you have double and triple posted (constantly), can you go back to post 20 and take that members advice and either use the edit or multiquote button otherwise this thread may become dust...... thank you.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Op, having spent some time having to merge your post where you have double and triple posted (constantly), can you go back to post 20 and take that members advice and either use the edit or multiquote button otherwise this thread may become dust...... thank you.


In post 20 I dont have edit button now but I have click  on multiquote So it is ok like that? Thank you I dont have any other buttons like toggle multiquote and reply


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> In post 20 I dont have edit button now but I have click  on multiquote So it is ok like that? Thank you I dont have any other buttons like toggle multiquote and reply


You lose the ability to edit your posts after a while but not at the time.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 5, 2017)

byu1 said:


> what about DTS studio sound?  it that possible?



From the DTS.com site:
http://dts.com/professional/computing-solutions



> DTS Studio Sound™ is a premium audio enhancement suite that uses our proprietary audio technology to create the most immersive and realistic listening experience via two-speaker playback systems by broadening the stereo sound field and providing an expanded sense of space and ambience, even when the speakers are closely spaced. Studio SoundTM also creates a virtualized, immersive, surround sound experience under headphones.



My father's Toshiba C55Dt touchscreen laptop has Realtek ALC269 audio with native DTS studio sound enhancement.  By the way, DTS Sound & DTS Studio Sound is for 2.0/2.1 speaker setups only.  It's not worth using when 5.1 and/or 7.1 based speakers are used.  Its control panel looks something like this (on supported Realtek, IDT & Conexant audio chipsets):


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> From the DTS.com site:
> http://dts.com/professional/computing-solutions
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen this control panel in Conexant drivers its only buildet for Toshiba laptops in hp the DTS audio control panel is different thank you


----------



## erpguy53 (May 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> that's it thank you my friend but it has also parameters in inf file because I cant open property page slprp64.dll its inpossible also sl3apo.dll has a property page are you know for example the registration of sltech64.dll?



the sltech64.dll is only copied to the System32 folder during setup - doesn't register except thru this way (as I saw in the HDXCPC.inf & HDXCPCOld.inf files):

[SRSInstaller.AddReg]
HKLM,"Software\SRS Labs\APO"
HKLM,"Software\SRS Labs\APO",SrsApoTechDllPath,0x00000000,%11%\sltech64.dll

Also, on my dad's Toshiba C55Dt touchscreen laptop, I get only this DTS tab on the Realtek HD audio control panel while the DTS Studio sound application is installed:





The "Launch" button simply runs the DTS Studio Sound control panel program (apo3gui.exe) as seen in my previous post.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> the sltech64.dll is only copied to the System32 folder during setup - doesn't register except thru this way (as I saw in the HDXCPC.inf & HDXCPCOld.inf files):
> 
> [SRSInstaller.AddReg]
> HKLM,"Software\SRS Labs\APO"
> ...


yes I know that but this numero 0x00000000,%11%\sltech64.dll specially 0x00000000 I think in realtek mod driver must be little bit different also we have this
HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml    ;; DTS preset file
HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},4",0x00010001,0x100    ;; SRS APO 3 on Realtek in sysfx.addreg when we have this code 0x00000000 nothing is happen (disabled) and when some computer support that like Toshiba they automatically register these files but I dont know exactly how in the moment


----------



## erpguy53 (May 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> yes I know that but this numero 0x00000000,%11%\sltech64.dll specially 0x00000000 I think in realtek mod driver must be little bit different also we have this
> HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml    ;; DTS preset file
> HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},4",0x00010001,0x100    ;; SRS APO 3 on Realtek in sysfx.addreg



when installing the DTS Studio Sound application on supported Conexant/IDT/Realtek audio devices, the "DTS preset file" may be different.  [ex. on my dad's Toshiba laptop, HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml is changed to HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\presets_1179fa22_81.xml (for Win8.1 & Win10) or HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\presets_1179fa22.xml (for Vista/Win7); the DTS Studio Sound app installs its own "preset" files onto the "ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO" folder, changing & overwriting the default preset file].

Btw, DTS studio sound is also featured on some ASUS and LG laptops as well (hence preset XML files beginning with "1043" & "1854" - those are vendor IDs for asus and lg).


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> when installing the DTS Studio Sound application on supported Conexant/IDT/Realtek audio devices, the "DTS preset file" may be different.  [ex. on my dad's Toshiba laptop, HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml is changed to HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\presets_1179fa22_81.xml (for Win8.1 & Win10) or HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\presets_1179fa22.xml (for Vista/Win7); the DTS Studio Sound app installs its own "preset" files onto the "ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO" folder, changing & overwriting the default preset file].
> 
> Btw, DTS studio sound is also featured on some ASUS and LG laptops as well (hence preset XML files beginning with "1043" & "1854" - those are vendor IDs for asus and lg).


ok I will try to push dts Studio sound tomorrow night because some plugins has also conflicts with creative chaining wrapper render my mod is based on creative chaining you can instal x-fi mb software but you lose srs En example is that dolby home thater v4 has conflict with creative render I dont know why but it dont work so for that pcee4 I pushed only into spdif and HDMI


----------



## RejZoR (May 5, 2017)

I've disabled driver signing for installation and still got this error...



 

It says "Unsuccessful installation of Realtek HD Audio file !!"

I have Compaq CQ57-381EM laptop with Realtek ALC270 HD codec.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I've disabled driver signing for installation and still got this error...
> 
> View attachment 87538
> 
> ...


Its because your device ids is not exist into the inf what is your Device IDs go to speaker properties then properties then click on details tab end select hardware ids and copy here after and are you enable also test mode? you can see thread 26 in page 2


----------



## xkm1948 (May 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> So That's the Final Guide for installation of Driver.
> 1. go into Extras folder and do it all things write in Disabling.docx then do not restart.
> 2. go to settings - update - recovery then advanced startup and restart to enable the blue menu and press F7 to disable driver signature enforcement inside test mode.
> 3. install dolby tuning and profile creator first with the driver test mode debug ot dht release and chose install content assets. Do not restart
> ...



Thanks for the detailed write up. It is A lot of steps and i do wonder whether the final result is worth the trouble though. So far the biggest change in audio quality for me is going from cheap ebay speakers to bose speakers.


----------



## RejZoR (May 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Its because your device ids is not exist into the inf what is your Device IDs go to speaker properties then properties then click on details tab end select hardware ids and copy here after and are you enable also test mode? you can see thread 26 in page 2



HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_103C3577&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_103C3577


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_103C3577&REV_1001
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_103C3577


Its Done you can download the inf from my link and rename it to HDXRT4 only and replace this inf in WIN64 folder of the driver mod Thank you can you send some screenshots when you install the driver


----------



## xkm1948 (May 5, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_103C3577&REV_1001
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_103C3577




Have you tried this on the Sabertooth X99? Im interested to know whether it's gonna work for the board.


----------



## byu1 (May 5, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> From the DTS.com site:
> http://dts.com/professional/computing-solutions
> 
> 
> ...




I grab one but it is only for HP/Toshiba.  could not get it to install.


----------



## TimBenz (May 6, 2017)

Could you pls add my device ID too?

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_18491151&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_18491151

It's for ASRock hardware too but I think for another CPU socket type


----------



## RejZoR (May 6, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Have you tried this on the Sabertooth X99? Im interested to know whether it's gonna work for the board.



My Sabertooth X99 is dead. But I can test on my MSI X99A Gaming 7 now. Also using ALC1150 audio processor.


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (May 6, 2017)

Can you please add my Hardware ID? Thank you.

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_18491157&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_18491157


----------



## xkm1948 (May 6, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> My Sabertooth X99 is dead. But I can test on my MSI X99A Gaming 7 now. Also using ALC1150 audio processor.



WTH?? What happened? I never saw you post on that aspect.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

So Finally I have added Support for Windows 10 Build 16188 and newer insider updates.(this problem is now fixed)
I have Fixed the Error during playback with Groove music player
I have also Fixed The Error for Dolby Home Theater between Driver Version and App Version
Some machines have support for second headphones and maxxaudio I cannot fix their problem in the moment Thank you So much. This is for build 16188 and newer versions do not install this inf on older versions of Windows So just rename the inf to HDXRT4 and replace to Folder Win64 then install the Driver. You can find this Inf in my link

@Silver_WRX02 for What kind Version of Windows you want to install this driver Thank you.
@TimBenz What is your version of Windows that you want to install this Driver Thank you


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (May 7, 2017)

I'm using Win10 1607 Build 14393,1066

Thank you


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> I'm using Win10 1607 Build 14393,1066
> 
> Thank you


So You can Download your HDXRT4.inf via my link and replace it in folder WIN64 please send me some screenshots after installing the driver and plugins thank you


----------



## Feng_5218 (May 7, 2017)

Thank you! Dj Urko    Windows10 16188 working ！！
DTS sound what time？


----------



## swissarmy (May 7, 2017)

Hello everyone.

I stuck at step 4.
"4. just install realtek driver via Setup.exe after installing select do not restart computer."

I have exactly the same error as RejZor - "Error Code: -0001".

My hardware ID is:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_18491151&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_18491151

Mainboard: 
Asrock Z87 Extreme4  with ALC1150 Realtek

System:
Win 10 Pro 14393 /x64/


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

swissarmy said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I stuck at step 4.
> "4. just install realtek driver via Setup.exe after installing select do not restart computer."
> ...


ok its done Your HDXRT4 is in my link to download replace it in WIN64 folder can you send some screenshots after installing the driver and plugins thank you


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

@Silver_WRX02 is this driver working well for you thank you


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (May 7, 2017)

The inf works. I followed the instruction and install everything. Looks like Audio by Harman, Audio Audio (DAX2), SRS are not working. I tried to turn them on and off or changing the preset (Movie, Music, Game) seems no difference with the sound. Under Realtek Digital Output Properties, there are two Dolby tabs. 1 is Dolby Advanced Audio v2 and the other 1 is Dolby Digital Plus. Both works great. I wonder if the Advanced Audio v2 is the older version of the Digital Plus or just a cut down version of the Digital Plus Home Theater.


----------



## OneMoar (May 7, 2017)

if you don't need DTS over SPDIF
just use the stock drivers and viper4windows


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> The inf works. I followed the instruction and install everything. Looks like Audio by Harman, Audio Audio (DAX2), SRS are not working. I tried to turn them on and off or changing the preset (Movie, Music, Game) seems no difference with the sound. Under Realtek Digital Output Properties, there are two Dolby tabs. 1 is Dolby Advanced Audio v2 and the other 1 is Dolby Digital Plus. Both works great. I wonder if the Advanced Audio v2 is the older version of the Digital Plus or just a cut down version of the Digital Plus Home Theater.


just run A2-V4.reg in folder extras and you will get dolby home thater v4 is different than dolby digital plus for srs look maybe audio enhancements are disabled enable it in enhancements tab uncheck disable enhancements and send screenshots again thank you


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

@swissarmy  is this driver works for you? thank you


----------



## swissarmy (May 7, 2017)

In my case it seems that everything is installed fine but I have some questions.

Does Dolby Digital in advanced section is the same as DD live? I have chosen this as "default audio format" and in some games I have 5.1 sound but in a few got 4.1 (without center speaker) and Prey 2017 for example runs only as 2.0 :/ even though it is decoded as DD.

I also in Realtek panel have no new options for digital sound. Is it normal or did I miss something?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

swissarmy said:


> In my case it seems that everything is installed fine but I have some questions.
> 
> Does Dolby Digital in advanced section is the same as DD live? I have chosen this as "default audio format" and in some games I have 5.1 sound but in a few got 4.1 (without center speaker) and Prey 2017 for example runs only as 2.0 :/ even though it is decoded as DD.
> 
> I also in Realtek panel have no new options for digital sound. Is it normal or did I miss something?


yes it is normal dolby digital output is little bit different than dolby digital live but is the same architecture so dont touch the format in sound manager just select dolby digital output in advanced tab of your speaker SPDIF properties thank you because of that we have this thread here it is for dolby digital output not for dolby digital live but is the same architecture dont worry about that my questions is is all plugins work well for you like srs dolby digital plus Harman dolby dax2?


----------



## swissarmy (May 7, 2017)

I've checked some forums and 4.1 audio in some games (via SPDIF), i.e. CoD4 Remastered is a normal thing.
However it's a shame that Prey 2017 doesn't support 5.1 through SPDIF...

BTW
Great driver and thanks for help.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

swissarmy said:


> I've checked some forums and 4.1 audio in some games (via SPDIF), i.e. CoD4 Remastered is a normal thing.
> However it's a shame that Prey 2017 doesn't support 5.1 through SPDIF...
> 
> BTW
> ...


for that reason you have dolby home theatre v4 and dolby digital plus like upmixers and dolby digital to spdif for all games you dont need spdif passthrough in games you have dht4 its better


----------



## Jgr9 (May 7, 2017)

Upmixing isn't ideal.  For Bethesda games (and Witcher 3 among others), you might need the XAudio2 fix.

https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/36h29c/surround_sound_51/crevdwh/

Might be able to get it here as well if that doesn't work.  There's a bunch of places you can find it (though some might have some slightly different compatibility).
https://blog.klauspost.com/xaudio2-dolby-digital-live-patcher/


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Upmixing isn't ideal.  For Bethesda games (and Witcher 3 among others), you might need the XAudio2 fix.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/36h29c/surround_sound_51/crevdwh/
> 
> ...


that's another thing is directx based and little bit of games support 5.1 direct dolby home theate v4 is upmix from stereo to 5.1 and converter from 5.1 to 5.1 dolby digital encoding system And Finally I want to integrate this 5.1 in 5.1 out Surround reverb this is great together with dolby digital encoder


----------



## xkm1948 (May 7, 2017)

My device ID is 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438608&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438608


I have already disabled SecureBoot. I am going to disable driver signature check and give this a go later. Thank you Urko!


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> My device ID is
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438608&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438608
> 
> ...


So Your HDXRT4.inf is in my link to download just replace it to WIN64 folder and then install the driver via setup.exe thank you


----------



## swissarmy (May 7, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Upmixing isn't ideal.  For Bethesda games (and Witcher 3 among others), you might need the XAudio2 fix.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/36h29c/surround_sound_51/crevdwh/
> 
> ...



I followed the instructions from here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/36h29c/surround_sound_51/crevdwh/

and downloaded DTS_DDL_surround_FIX.zip, run it - now I have at least 4.1 in Prey 2017 

I have also downloaded XAUDIO2 DD LIVE PATCHER DJ Urko was writing about and patched 7 dll files mentioned in the guide and still have 4.1 in CoD4 Remastered and Prey.
It is confirmed that Prey has problems with 5.1 surround sound but with volume and mixing channels (chat radio etc.) and CoD4 Remastered works without the center channel.


Thanks again for quick support!


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

@jamam uninstall the driver mod update your windows to build 16188 and download my new inf 16188 HDXRT4 from my link and rename it to HDXRT4 then replace it into WIN64 Folder and install the driver but first install dolby tuning and profile creator but tell me your device id here I fixed the bass with new keys for dolby digital but I dont know exactly whats is the problem with the jack and mic connection thank you


----------



## jamam (May 8, 2017)

@Dj Urko 
in my dell desktop i have 1 front port for headphone with microphone and 1 port rare panel , if i will use realtek maxxaudio there is option to choose mic or headphone or both same time like in pic. when i install your mod realtek there is no mic option only headphone


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

jamam said:


> @Dj Urko
> in my dell desktop i have 1 front port for headphone with microphone and 1 port rare panel , if i will use realtek maxxaudio there is option to choose mic or headphone or both same time like in pic. when i install your mod realtek there is no mic option only headphone


yes because your control panel is different you must to tell me in your stock drivers what is the name of inf file that you used and maybe after tomorrow I will try to fix this but only for you because you have different pc this mod is for realtek hd audio manager dell control panel is different


----------



## jamam (May 8, 2017)

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806BA&REV_1000
ALC  codec 23xx
thanks you man you are very help full at-least trying to help members. now im downloading 16188 30% already downloaded
i download already 16188 inf.HDXRT4
in zip folder there is dell maxxaudio inf. file may be it will help you


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

jamam said:


> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806BA&REV_1000
> ALC  codec 23xx
> thanks you man you are very help full at-least trying to help members. now im downloading 16188 30% already downloaded
> i download already 16188 inf.HDXRT4
> in zip folder there is dell maxxaudio inf. file may be it will help you


ok Download this inf again from my link rename it to HDXRT4 and Replace in Folder WIN64 then INStall the Driver mod Maybe when I add your device it will work well but dont forget to install dolby tuning and profile creator first if you have SPDIF or HDMI thank you and Send me Screenshots to see what is working what not are you already update your windows to build 16188? @jamam ?

@Silver_WRX02 are you have enable the sound fx? and are you already get dolby home theatre v4 in place of dolby advanced audio v2?


----------



## abil (May 8, 2017)

what about this? its hard to find driver for alc 277, os build 156023
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_1043100D&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_1043100D

thanks


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

abil said:


> what about this? its hard to find driver for alc 277, os build 156023
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_1043100D&REV_1001
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_1043100D
> 
> thanks


Ok can you update your os to build 16188 please Thank you because only 14393 and 16188 and newer is supported its done I add support to you for build 16188 insider preview windows 10 you the inf file is in my link to download just rename it to HDXRT4 and replace it in folder WIN64 after update your Windows and install the driver mod


----------



## abil (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Ok can you update your os to build 16188 please Thank you because only 14393 and 16188 and newer is supported its done I add support to you for build 16188 insider preview windows 10 you the inf file is in my link to download just rename it to HDXRT4 and replace it in folder WIN64 after update your Windows and install the driver mod



thanks for the answer, ill try to update os first then install the driver.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

abil said:


> thanks for the answer, ill try to update os first then install the driver.


yes update the os then download your inf from my link 16188 HDXRT4 and install the Driver


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2017)

Ok I went through the setup and everything installed fine but now I have no sound. All of the apps load with the PC and it shows I have the drivers installed but no audio at all. I tried all kinds of audio files and websites but nothing plays.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I went through the setup and everything installed fine but now I have no sound. All of the apps load with the PC and it shows I have the drivers installed but no audio at all. I tried all kinds of audio files and websites but nothing plays.


yes I know what is your version of Windows build and what inf file your are download I have uploaded 2 infs in my link one is for build 14393 and one is for build 16188 insider preview RS2 thank you if you are in build 14393 download the inf 14393 if you are in build 16188 download the 16188 HDXRT4 and rename it to HDXRT4 only and replace it in folder WIN64 then install the driver again so uninstall this driver and install it again with thru inf for you that's very important because 14393 is not supported on 16188 and reverse please confirm thank you


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2017)

I just reformatted the machine. I will just use the default realtek driver.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just reformatted the machine. I will just use the default realtek driver.


so is that what you must to install without wizoo and thru driver for your system


 You dont need to reinstall your machine just remove this driver via programs and features and install your stock driver thank you


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

@RejZoR I have add you support for build 16188 insider preview and 14393 the inf files is in my link I have fixed something yesterday I think thank you that's the final release of this driver

@edumariano I fixed somethings in my driver mod for windows 10 build 16188 is different inf is in my link also you can test it thank you

@Alan Finote what do you think about it I cant extract it because 7zip say me that is not archve so wtf is this file ?


----------



## abil (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> yes update the os then download your inf from my link 16188 HDXRT4 and install the Driver


i already update os build to 16188, disable driver signature, no secure boot in bios, install dolby driver test release and dolby tuning test release. already rename and replace hdxrt4 for build 16188. but its got error no driver support in this device when installing realtek.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

abil said:


> i already update os build to 16188, disable driver signature, no secure boot in bios, install dolby driver test release and dolby tuning test release. already rename and replace hdxrt4 for build 16188. but its got error no driver support in this device when installing realtek.


@abil its no possible to get this error download the inf again and replace it


----------



## abil (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @abil its no possible to get this error download the inf again and replace it


ill try to download the package again and the inf again.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

abil said:


> ill try to download the package again and the inf again.


@abil ok I wait for you here


----------



## abil (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> ok I wait for you here


still no luck, for package i cant download ot now, my connectionis so slow. thanks for respond.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

abil said:


> still no luck, for package i cant download ot now, my connectionis so slow. thanks for respond.


can you try to install via device manager ?


----------



## abil (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> can you try to install via device manager ?


it sat an error


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

abil said:


> it sat an error


ok wait someone has broke my archive I will upload this again thank you wait I will upload this and you can download it again ok? very much thank you for this screenshot I will upload the package again


----------



## Tatty_One (May 8, 2017)

Op, you are doing it again, use the multiquote tab when you want to reply to more than one person, I am not spending any more time merging your posts.


----------



## abil (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> ok wait someone has broke my archive I will upload this again thank you wait I will upload this and you can download it again ok? very much thank you for this screenshot I will upload the package again


oke thanks, so the archive broke? ill wait for it. i thing that was an error with my 7zip.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

abil said:


> oke thanks, so the archive broke? ill wait for it. i thing that was an error with my 7zip.


@abil now you can download the archive from my link and just extract it and run the setup and install it thank you man


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

@TimBenz I will add you support for what version of windows ?


----------



## Fabiano (May 8, 2017)

Please, AsRock X370 Taichi - alc 1220 - Windows Creators 1703


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Fabiano said:


> Please, AsRock X370 Taichi - alc 1220 - Windows Creators 1703


what is your version of Windows ? thank you what build?


----------



## Fabiano (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> what is your version of Windows ? thank you what build?


 Windows Creators 1703 
Build 15063.250


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Fabiano said:


> Windows Creators 1703
> Build 15063.250


can you update your build to 16188 please thank you I will add you support now for build 16188 because of dolby digital support. Now you can download your inf is in my link rename it to HDXRT4 and replace it in folder WIN64 but first get update build 16188 or newer


----------



## Fabiano (May 9, 2017)

This works only for insiders ?


----------



## Jgr9 (May 9, 2017)

Yes, so far most likely.  (Until MS gets out the fix for Creator's.)

(Well, for Optical Dolby/DTS default formats anyways.)


----------



## Fabiano (May 9, 2017)

Ok, I did everything as per instructions, I got a message saying that my device was not SRS capable at step 6

"6. go to folder dax2 and instal first dax2_api_release_x64 then dax2updatedb and then dax2_app_release_x64.exe"

Can't really tune things in the dolby HT, settings with SRS do not seem to change anything sound wise


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

Fabiano said:


> Ok, I did everything as per instructions, I got a message saying that my device was not SRS capable at step 6
> 
> "6. go to folder dax2 and instal first dax2_api_release_x64 then dax2updatedb and then dax2_app_release_x64.exe"
> 
> Can't really tune things in the dolby HT, settings with SRS do not seem to change anything sound wise


its ok just install srs and other plugins and can you post your screenshots please thank you I also have the same message but the default settings of srs will be installed or just enable sour sound fx in enhancements tab because maybe your enhancements are disabled by default so enable it thank you

@abil I uploaded two packages in my link you can download the package for 16188 and test it thank you


----------



## abil (May 9, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @abil now you can download the archive from my link and just extract it and run the setup and install it thank you man


thanks its work now but spatial sound got disable, any advice for setting with headphone? cause with default setting my headphones cant take it. sorry for late repaly.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

abil said:


> thanks its work now but spatial sound got disable, any advice for setting with headphone? cause with default setting my headphones cant take it. sorry for late repaly.


my spatial sound is also disable just select windows sonic headphones I think that the spatial has a conflict with this version of windows so we wait to next update of windows thank you are you installed all other plugins?


----------



## abil (May 9, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> my spatial sound is also disable just select windows sonic headphones I think that the spatial has a conflict with this version of windows so we wait to next update of windows thank you are you installed all other plugins?


i got an error here.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

abil said:


> i got an error here. View attachment 87711


it is not error just click ok and install it no problem I have the same message install and other plugins and post screenshot like that after thank you


----------



## abil (May 9, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> it is not error just click ok and install it no problem I have the same message install and other plugins and post screenshot like that after thank you


right, its all works well. thakn dj urko, i just dont know how to setting it yet. but its oke.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

abil said:


> right, its all works well. thakn dj urko, i just dont know how to setting it yet. but its oke. View attachment 87712


thank you man this dolby home theatre v4 affects only your HDMI BRAVO Bravissimo for you because some people dont know how to install this driver like you thank you man much thanks for speakers use dolby digital plus from ds1 folder, dax2 from dax2 folder and audio by Harman from folder extras so dolby atmos has a problem with this version of windows


----------



## NGeo (May 9, 2017)

Hey Dj Urko, I am trying to install the realtek driver and I get the error 0x0001. I have disabled secure boot and Driver signature. I have the latest win 10 build. What am I doing wrong? Can u post the complete list of steps that I have to take? I have an asus z170 with alc1150.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jamam (May 9, 2017)

@Dj Urko , i installed windows latest build 16188 and your mod driver but still same no bass sound and no option for mic , i think dell realtek audio chip for my desktop is locked with only maxxaudio , thank you for your help.....


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

jamam said:


> @Dj Urko , i installed windows latest build 16188 and your mod driver but still same no bass sound and no option for mic , i think dell realtek audio chip for my desktop is locked with only maxxaudio , thank you for your help.....


this I dont know dell is different system so if I have dell computer maybe I will fix this problem I am so sorry thank you for your screenshot maybe your interface is different I think because maxxaudio have a conflicts with my driver mod


----------



## DjangoReinhardt (May 9, 2017)

Hello DJ Urko thanks for doing this i have the same issue as NGeo  error 0x0001 while installing realtek drivers

Nevermind i fixed it by installing the driver in device manager


----------



## itachimendes (May 9, 2017)

@NGeo turn on "testMod" bcdedit -set testsigning on



Dj Urko said:


> View attachment 87713
> thank you man this dolby home theatre v4 affects only your HDMI BRAVO Bravissimo for you because some people dont know how to install this driver like you thank you man much thanks for speakers use dolby digital plus from ds1 folder, dax2 from dax2 folder and audio by Harman from folder extras so dolby atmos has a problem with this version of windows



I want this dolby atmos, send to me pls


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

@itachimendes  I cant send you this dolby atmos man because that's dolby access metro application ......

@DjangoReinhardt What is your version of windows what build?


----------



## kapiszon53 (May 9, 2017)

@Dj Urko
Can you add this ID?
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_18491898&REV_1000\4&1d2c9eed&0&0001

Windows build:
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.15063]

Dziękuję

Screenshoots you asked for




This is for HDMI (hacked EDID, it supports DD and DTS only)












This is for SPDIF (which i dont use, i want to use HDMI)















Hope you mean this screenshoots


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

kapiszon53 said:


> Screenshoots you asked for


Thank you much thanks for your participation I am just happy because all is working for you I hope can I see you realtek digital output also in screenshot thank you


----------



## byu1 (May 9, 2017)

kapiszon53 said:


> Screenshoots you asked for
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dolby atoms? how did you get that?


----------



## Jgr9 (May 9, 2017)

Probably the Dolby Access app.  Free to test, $15 to buy.


----------



## byu1 (May 9, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Probably the Dolby Access app.  Free to test, $15 to buy.




I already know that for headphone, but I want see speakers and SPDIF.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

@Jgr9 I think is not the dolby access app it is his HDMI that support this Format you can see also his SPDIF Supported Formats.... incredible

@byu1 its just like that and he get this with my mod also I think its incredible

Dolby Atmos Access is not supported on build 16188 it give error everytime

@Aenra if you want to install and tested it just give me your device id and I will push it into the inf like that you will never get error during installation Thank you


----------



## Jgr9 (May 10, 2017)

I don't know what the translation says on his screenshots, but you can only get "Dolby Atmos for Headphones" with SPDIF.  You don't want to use it anyways, as Atmos for Headphones is really only meant for stereo headphones.

What you want is the Dolby or DTS default formats when using SPDIF for full 5.1.  (Which you can get on pg 37 of the other thread, if you are on the insider builds.)

I do not get an error from Dolby Access (using R281 with modded RltkAPO64.dll).  And again, Atmos for Headphones is not meant for surround (and only sends 2ch) and Atmos for Home Theater requires HDMI.


----------



## 71m07 (May 10, 2017)

Please add my hardware device ID :
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_104311ED&REV_1002
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_104311ED

It is ALC269. Asus hardware.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 10, 2017)

Before I start to attempt this, I just want to get several things straight.

1. I am currently on Windows 10 Creator Update. The build number is 15063. Which driver should I download and install.

2. Installation procedure. Please let me know if this is correct:
    a. Uninstall old driver
    b. Install SRS as well as all the plugins first
    c. Disable driver signaure check either through Windows startup options(Or I HAVE to do registry editing?)
    d. Finish installation of driver.

Is that all? Am I missing any part?

Thank you!


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 10, 2017)

@71m07 what is your build version of Windows?

@xkm1948 please can you update your version of Windows to build 16188 and then I will make your inf and we will talk for installation because my support is for Windows 10 build 16188 Creators Update Thank you for your participation

Dolby DIGITAL is supported on build 16188 Windows 10


----------



## 71m07 (May 10, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @71m07 what is your build version of Windows?
> 
> @xkm1948 please can you update your version of Windows to build 16188 and then I will make your inf and we will talk for installation because my support is for Windows 10 build 16188 Creators Update Thank you for your participation
> 
> Dolby DIGITAL is supported on build 16188 Windows 10



My Windows is still in Creators Update. Should I update to Windows 10 build 16188?
I tried to add this under [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0] section:
"Realtek High Definition Audio Mod by DJ URKO" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1462DA57
But there was no sound from speaker after driver installed.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 10, 2017)

@71m07 yes because the driver is for build 16188 you must to update it so uninstall this driver and first update your windows to build 16188 important

@xkm1948 what do you think about this for my further mods? Finally I find it yeaah


----------



## Symion (May 10, 2017)

Fantastic work Dj Urko, exactly what I was looking for.

That said: Got the below error on the below Windows 10 Insider Build.

Are the Hardware IDs for my Realtek not in the current installer for your package?
How would I resolve this?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 10, 2017)

@Symion its done you can download your inf. Its in my link just rename it to HDXRT4 only replace it to folder WIN64 and install the Driver Thank you


----------



## xkm1948 (May 10, 2017)

Urko I am not sure why you tag me. But hmm I'm gonna say those cards look pretty cool! Hope you will like them.

I have decided to stay on Creator update due to the fear of application compatibility with newer version of Windows 10 Insider builds. So for now I will just deal with my ASUS based audio features.


----------



## Feng_5218 (May 12, 2017)

Urko   build 16193  Can't work, please fix, thank you！！！


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 12, 2017)

Feng_5218 said:


> Urko   build 16193  Can't work, please fix, thank you！！！


For those who have the problem with the newer insider builds:
1. Uninstall the Driver Mod Before every update to new build.
2. Update windows to the newer Version build
3. Install Driver for build 16188 again


----------



## soulfighterX (May 14, 2017)

I have 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1458A182&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1458A182 , ALC 887 and I got an install error while trying install the mod on Windows 10 build 15063. I already uninstalled the old driver, before installing the mod.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 14, 2017)

soulfighterX said:


> I have
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1458A182&REV_1003
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1458A182 , ALC 887 and I got an install error while trying install the mod on Windows 10 build 15063. I already uninstalled the old driver, before installing the mod.


Please update your windows to the latest version build my driver mod have not support on build 15063 only 16188 and later Thank you


----------



## soulfighterX (May 14, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Please update your windows to the latest version build my driver mod have not support on build 15063 only 16188 and later Thank you



I just installed the creator's update yesterday. I was looking at the watermark for my build version.


----------



## Orbcc (May 18, 2017)

Please include, Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD7-TH ALC 1150 - Windows 10 Pro Creators Version 1703

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A172&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A172

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## tmac666 (May 18, 2017)

Please add Asus P8Z77V-Pro - Windows 10 Pro CU



HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_104384FB&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_104384FB

thanks so much !!


----------



## erpguy53 (May 20, 2017)

Symion said:


> Fantastic work Dj Urko, exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> That said: Got the below error on the below Windows 10 Insider Build.
> 
> ...



hi Symion.  what kind of ASUS motherboard do you have?
I have an ASUS M5A78L-M LE/USB3 board in my friend's custom built computer that uses the following realtek audio ID:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438576&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438576

I haven't updated Windows 10 to build 15063 yet (i'm still at the 14393 anniversary update release)

note to DJ Urko: I have an old HP pavilion m8417c computer with an m2n68-la narra3 motherboard that has Realtek ALC888S audio chipset and an actual orange SPDIF coaxial digital out port at the back of the PC.  I may try hooking up an old Sony home theater system thru the SPDIF port and using your modded realtek audio drivers.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 20, 2017)

So All it Done Guys 

@soulfighterX  I have Added support for you for build 16188 and later just update your windows to the latest insider update and Download 16188 HDXRT4.inf from my link rename it to HDXRT4.inf only and replace it to WIN64 Folder then install the driver 

@Orbcc do the same think as soulfighterX

@tmac666 also for you

@erpguy53 you have support for your machine already just download 14393 package from my link and install the driver but dont forget to install dolby tuning and profile creator first...

Thank you Guys


----------



## yevision94 (May 22, 2017)

Hi，My notebook is HP Pavilion 14-al125TX，Heres the string:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_103C8214&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_103C8214

Thanks!


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 22, 2017)

yevision94 said:


> Hi，My notebook is HP Pavilion 14-al125TX，Heres the string:
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_103C8214&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_103C8214
> 
> Thanks!


ok What is your version of Windows?


----------



## yevision94 (May 23, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> ok What is your version of Windows?


Build 16199


----------



## grifers (May 24, 2017)

Hi,. Im new here, im spanish sorry my language use translator. I have problems with optical sound and motherboard sound. I have Gigabyte z87x-UD3H and 5.1 dont work in games, films is OK, OSD in my home cinema shows "DTS or Dolby Digital" (Sony DAV-830W). My Windows versión is 15063 (creators update). Im installed realtek mod drivers from other thread:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...olby-digital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/

Install is fine but I have same problem like this guy:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-77#post-3654151

I going to be crazy . Mi Hardware id is:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002

Thanks and hope undertand me


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 24, 2017)

grifers said:


> Hi,. Im new here, im spanish sorry my language use translator. I have problems with optical sound and motherboard sound. I have Gigabyte z87x-UD3H and 5.1 dont work in games, films is OK, OSD in my home cinema shows "DTS or Dolby Digital" (Sony DAV-830W). My Windows versión is 15063 (creators update). Im installed realtek mod drivers from other thread:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...olby-digital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/
> 
> ...


OK Man I understand everything and I will help you now So ....
1. update your Windows creators update to the latest version I thing is 16199 latest version.
2. My mod is Completely different than this mod that you show me for that reason it exist this Thread 
3 I will add support for you only when you update your win to the latest version because I cant provide support for build 15063 only for 16188 and later versions Thank you and dont worry man all will be ok just update to the latest version of windows build


----------



## grifers (May 24, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> OK Man I understand everything and I will help you now So ....
> 1. update your Windows creators update to the latest version I thing is 16199 latest version.
> 2. My mod is Completely different than this mod that you show me for that reason it exist this Thread
> 3 I will add support for you only when you update your win to the latest version because I cant provide support for build 15063 only for 16188 and later versions Thank you and dont worry man all will be ok just update to the latest version of windows build



Thanks my friend. But, how update lastest Windows versión? from Windows update I cant. Thanks again!


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 24, 2017)

grifers said:


> Thanks my friend. But, how update lastest Windows versión? from Windows update I cant. Thanks again!


i have send you an message in your inbox about that please confirm Thank you


----------



## akira2019 (May 25, 2017)

Mi Hardware id is:
Intel® High Definition Audio
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_80862017&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_80862017

Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview 16193.1001
Thanks!


----------



## JustWantSomeNiceSound (May 25, 2017)

Hey!

I have

Realtek ALC 1150, and
Hardware ID says MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints
MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon
Windows 10 Pro Version 1607, Build 14393.1198, cmd says Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.14393]
This is how it looks!
https://prnt.sc/fbw0tn

What do I have to do to get DTSx and DDL working?

I'd appreciate help so much, I'm happy to provide more info!

BIG FAT THANKS TO DJ URKO

https://prnt.sc/fc4njm


----------



## Deleted member 172078 (May 25, 2017)

I think today's windows update(stable channel) solves d issue

*Cumulative Update KB4020102 Windows 10 v1703 Build 15063.332*


Addressed issue where, after installing the Creators Update, audio output through external decoders no longer works.

bro, first of all....big thanx to dj urko...been following this thread...
can i install this on my HP laptop which has realtek hardware id as mentioned down below
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0282&SUBSYS_103C2164&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0282&SUBSYS_103C2164

It comes with inbuilt DTS sound + from HP
i'm currently using latest driver 8152.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 27, 2017)

OK so let me get this straight.

1. Windows 10 Anniversary update = supported
2. Windows 10 Insider Builds = supported
3. Windows 10 Creator update = no support?

Why the Creator update gets no love? This is the most stable build for most people who use Windows 10 these days.


----------



## Fabiano (May 27, 2017)

Sai Sreekantt M said:


> I think today's windows update(stable channel) solves d issue
> 
> *Cumulative Update KB4020102 Windows 10 v1703 Build 15063.332*
> 
> ...



I have the lastest build 15063.332 with alc1220 and still can't get DTS or DD over optical with the latest asus drivers.


----------



## yevision94 (May 28, 2017)

Hello, recently a little busy, until today to install your mod, the effect is not bad, very grateful. But there is a problem, that is, when I insert the headphone, the notebook speaker or there will be a sound (I use the 16199, is in accordance with the steps you give # 42 to install). At the same time feel the sound of the speaker a bit strange.
by the way,Dolby Digital Plus replaced Dolby Home Theater looks a bit ugly, which effect is better? （sorry for my poor English）


----------



## xkm1948 (May 28, 2017)

I assume this works with the Creator update? Also is this the SRS Premium? God there are so many people posting mods I have no idea which one works.


----------



## Fabiano (May 28, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I assume this works with the Creator update? Also is this the SRS Premium? God there are so many people posting mods I have no idea which one works.



Yes it works. It does with the latest non insider build also.

All other mods work only if you are a windows insider but OPs, for some reason, assumed that everybody is a "windows insider" and choose to not disclose this information upfront. How hard is to disclose this info in the original post?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 28, 2017)

yevision94 said:


> Hello, recently a little busy, until today to install your mod, the effect is not bad, very grateful. But there is a problem, that is, when I insert the headphone, the notebook speaker or there will be a sound (I use the 16199, is in accordance with the steps you give # 42 to install). At the same time feel the sound of the speaker a bit strange.
> by the way,Dolby Digital Plus replaced Dolby Home Theater looks a bit ugly, which effect is better? （sorry for my poor English）


dolby digital plus and dolby home theater works together at the same time but its only for spdif and HDMI they are Completely different


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I assume this works with the Creator update? Also is this the SRS Premium? God there are so many people posting mods I have no idea which one works.



In this mod are present the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5, Dolby Digital Live and DTS (Digital Theater Systems).


----------



## erpguy53 (May 28, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @erpguy53 you have support for your machine already just download 14393 package from my link and install the driver but dont forget to install dolby tuning and profile creator first...
> 
> Thank you Guys



sorry I have not been online much as I'm doing a bunch of PC hardware upgrades on my relative's and my own PCs (like installing faster CPUs, installing RAM chips with higher capacity or speed).  when I'm finished completing all the hardware upgrades, I'll find time to test out the modded drivers.
By the way, the realtek audio ID on the HP m8417c computer is "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A6C"

I'm still curious as to what ASUS board Symion was using since his realtek audio chip has a subsys ID of 10438577.  I ask because the DTS Studio sound (apo3gui.exe) app supports "10438577" [there's a preset XML file for this specific subsys id] and not the ASUS board that I'm using on a friend's custom built PC which has a realtek audio chip with subsys ID of 10438576.  apo3gui.exe also has support for "103C2A6D" (a realtek audio chip used on an HP Nettle3 board, not the realtek audio chip on the Narra3 board in my HP m8417c which is 103C2A6C, drat).



xkm1948 said:


> OK so let me get this straight.
> 
> 1. Windows 10 Anniversary update = supported
> 2. Windows 10 Insider Builds = supported
> ...



The Win10 15063 Creators update is not stable for some older systems, xkm1948.  some old devices like the integrated Broadcom 440x 10/100 NIC Ethernet/LAN adapter causes the Win10 creator update to hang either at startup or on the desktop UI, which I just tested and confirmed myself on an old Dell laptop - I have already reported this problem to Microsoft in mid-April 2017 and suggested them to block the offering of the creators update on Windows Update to affected desktop/laptop PCs with this old Broadcom 440x network LAN device and only worked fine with Win10 build 14393 and earlier.  But the Creators update works well with PCs made in the 2010s.

I think it's time to have separate topics on Alan's Realtek X-FI mod and DJ Urko's Win10 Realtek mod so that users don't get confused to which mods users will use.

By the way, v6.0.1.8166 just came out on Microsoft's Update Catalog site last Friday.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 28, 2017)

I am already super confused. So many users posting different mods with different requirements. Most people would be confused for sure.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 28, 2017)

@erpguy53 for what version of Windows you want to add support for you thank you


----------



## yevision94 (May 29, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> dolby digital plus and dolby home theater works together at the same time but its only for spdif and HDMI they are Completely different


ok,get it.
Another problem is that my laptop has plugged in headphones, but my laptop speakers still have a sound.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 29, 2017)

yevision94 said:


> ok,get it.
> Another problem is that my laptop has plugged in headphones, but my laptop speakers still have a sound.


me too when I plugged headphones in front panel the speakers has no sound that's for me but for you is different


----------



## yevision94 (May 29, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> me too when I plugged headphones in front panel the speakers has no sound that's for me but for you is different


It's amazing. After installing the new system today, the mod found that no matter where I plugged in my headphones, the speakers of my laptop didn't have a sound, and only headphones were normal.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 29, 2017)

yevision94 said:


> It's amazing. After installing the new system today, the mod found that no matter where I plugged in my headphones, the speakers of my laptop didn't have a sound, and only headphones were normal.


show me screeenshots and try to reinstall driver again use the package for 16188 important and inf for 16188 its also important in every windows insider update you must uninstall the driver before the update and when you update you install the driver again


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 31, 2017)

So I am Very disappointed now I think it is time to separate these different mods from my thread.
For Those who are strong in realtek mods making they can create their threads but please dont post the same mods from another two threads here Thank you. And also this thread is only Fo 14393 Anniversary update and insider preview builds. For Those who dont want insider builds please just go and make your posts in another threads Thank you


----------



## yevision94 (May 31, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> show me screeenshots and try to reinstall driver again use the package for 16188 important and inf for 16188 its also important in every windows insider update you must uninstall the driver before the update and when you update you install the driver again


reinstall driver again is still the same,

I have got the DAX3 API and APP.
https://pan.baidu.com/s/1skKkyQx password: crnt (app)
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jHS6iXo password：2wod (api)



Dj Urko said:


> show me screeenshots and try to reinstall driver again use the package for 16188 important and inf for 16188 its also important in every windows insider update you must uninstall the driver before the update and when you update you install the driver again


----------



## cute_prince (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello @Dj Urko , I dont know if you already got dax3_api_release_x64.msi and UpdateDax3Db.exe files. Anyway here I am uploading those files so that you can port Dolby DAX3 into the driver. These files were in fact already present in your driver package  .
Download here https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8tcy1Pdteymc2wxaUZMc0pIUXM


----------



## yevision94 (Jun 1, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> show me screeenshots and try to reinstall driver again use the package for 16188 important and inf for 16188 its also important in every windows insider update you must uninstall the driver before the update and when you update you install the driver again


If you're talking about screenshots, here, I tried, but it didn't work, and I tried Alan Finote's

Mod, it also have this problem. Could it be my HP notebook that had B&o play before?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 1, 2017)

yevision94 said:


> If you're talking about screenshots, here, I tried, but it didn't work, and I tried Alan Finote's
> 
> Mod, it also have this problem. Could it be my HP notebook that had B&o play before?


maybe why just dont click on the jack itself just click on the black jack connector


----------



## yevision94 (Jun 1, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> maybe why just dont click on the jack itself just click on the black jack connector


I did,but No response


----------



## cute_prince (Jun 1, 2017)

yevision94 said:


> reinstall driver again is still the same,
> 
> I have got the DAX3 API and APP.
> https://pan.baidu.com/s/1skKkyQx password: crnt (app)
> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jHS6iXo password：2wod (api)



Oops.. I didnt saw your post before I posted mine. Anyway I got those files from @Dj Urko  driver package itself. There is one file named RTAIODAT3.dat inside the driver package which is actually a compressed file. Just open it with 7-zip and you can see dax3_api_release_x64.msi and UpdateDax3Db.exe there.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 1, 2017)

@cute_prince 

@yevision94 

Thank you so much I will try to push Dolby Atmos in the place of Dolby Audio X2 next week


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2017)

As per the OP's request, do not post any other mods on here without his/her approval. Doing so will get it deleted and warning to boot


----------



## yevision94 (Jun 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @cute_prince
> 
> @yevision94
> 
> Thank you so much I will try to push Dolby Atmos in the place of Dolby Audio X2 next week


I want to know is it will support  the Build 15063,I want to go back RTM.



cute_prince said:


> Oops.. I didnt saw your post before I posted mine. Anyway I got those files from @Dj Urko  driver package itself. There is one file named RTAIODAT3.dat inside the driver package which is actually a compressed file. Just open it with 7-zip and you can see dax3_api_release_x64.msi and UpdateDax3Db.exe there.


It's strange, this is not what I posted


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 2, 2017)

yevision94 said:


> It's strange, this is not what I posted


Strange but Thank you so much for yours helps because I finally find this API now and because the original dolby Atmos is DAX3 not the Spatial Sound


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2017)

yevision94 said:


> I want to know is it will support  the Build 15063,I want to go back RTM.
> 
> 
> *It's strange, this is not what I posted*



Post 184?


----------



## infrared (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey DJ Urko, I tried installing today but having some errors towards the end of the installation.

This is the version I'm trying to install:
14393 Realtek Driver Mod for Windows 10 Build 14393\Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI

Win 10 64bit Version 10.0.14393 Build 14393

I use the optical spdif output generally so I think this is the one I need? I tried uninstalling the original realtek driver from the device manager before installing but it didn't seem to help.

 

Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 2, 2017)

infrared said:


> Hey DJ Urko, I tried installing today but having some errors towards the end of the installation.
> 
> This is the version I'm trying to install:
> 14393 Realtek Driver Mod for Windows 10 Build 14393\Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI
> ...


Ok that's it the right package package so I must to add your device ID into the inf or verify if it exist already and you must also enable test mode for installation by disabling secure boot in bios first then it has two commands in disabling.docx in folder extras that you must make it via cmd run as administrator

@infrared your sound device ID you can find in page 2 in this thread. Also dont install dolby tuning and profile creator first you will installed after this and your device ID is different you must send me here thank you but I am here and waiting for you with pleasure to see your screenshots and how is working for you


----------



## yevision94 (Jun 2, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Post 184?


yes


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> super one of my nexts projects is to make an mod for intel sst audio device driver also
> 
> @Mussels if the driver works for you post your screenshots here thank you if your device ID is not exist into the inf file you will get error -0001
> 
> So that's the dolby atmos app who is coming from Lenovo DAX3 (dolby audio x3)View attachment 87486



I'm not running realtek audio at the moment, so i cant do any testing sorry.


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 2, 2017)

Hola buen día gente buen trabajo sigan adelante aquí les dejo una capturas de lo que pude activar con el driver


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 2, 2017)

@Dj Urko fix it pls


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 2, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @Dj Urko fix it pls


I will fix this next week because tomorrow I fly in my country and I need to get internet there also I need the time to replace dolby audio x2 par dolby atmos (DAX3)



Mastereluno said:


> Hola buen día gente buen trabajo sigan adelante aquí les dejo una capturas de lo que pude activar con el driver View attachment 88678 View attachment 88679 View attachment 88680 View attachment 88681 View attachment 88682


PLEASE WRITE ON ENGLISH BECAUSE THIS IS ENGLISH FORUM I CANT UNDERSTAND OR USE GOOGLE TRANSLATE UHHHHHH........


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey is it only for win 10? Can I use it with 7-64 too? I have the Realtec driver in a ROG Max 6 Hero board. thanks.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 2, 2017)

@Nabarun it is Windows 10 only for Anniversary Update and Insider Builds


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> I will fix this next week because tomorrow I fly in my country and I need to get internet there also I need the time to replace dolby audio x2 par dolby atmos (DAX3)



ok..


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @Nabarun it is Windows 10 only for Anniversary Update and Insider Builds


Man! 
So there's no way to use it with 7?


----------



## techimechi (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey DJ Urko,
I want to thank you for your work. I also tried yours and I am very satisfied with the results.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 2, 2017)

techimechi said:


> Hey DJ Urko,
> I want to thank you for your work. I also tried yours and I am very satisfied with the results.


you can post some screenshots here to see what is working in your SPDIF Thank you


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 2, 2017)

Question, I'm curious.  I'm using the simplified mod from the other thread - Just the RltkAPO64.dll and registry edit to get it working without test mode.  Since the Windows fixes, Dolby & DTS Optical default formats have been working.  However, I'm not sure that the Dolby Home Theater stereo-to-Virtual 5.1 (In the Device Properties Dolby tab) (Pro Logic II?) is functioning, when I thought it might have worked on some things before.

Is that actually working?  What can I test that we know it actually works on?

I thought it was maybe functioning in Hearthstone before, but before today's update, Hearthstone was pretty buggy all around, but I'm still just getting L+R channels after today's bug fix update, when I thought I would get center channel for voices.

I mean, I'm sure my receiver can fix that, but really I'm just curious if Virtual surround from stereo in the Dolby tab is functioning or not.


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Jun 3, 2017)

Is it worth to upgrade to Creator update? I downgraded from it last month, because the DD and DTS throught SPDIF were broken. DId they fix it?


----------



## techimechi (Jun 3, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> you can post some screenshots here to see what is working in your SPDIF Thank you


Hey DJ Urko,

right now I am testing it.

5.1 optical format and dolby digital plus works. Also Home Theater v4 but I can not install SrS Premium Sound... It gives the warning "invalid disk drive".  With the mod before I could only toggle it, now i can hear even the LFE test sound. Audio by Haman does not work. Changing at example Volume has no effect. Sometimes it looses Output Format from 5.1 and wents back to Stereo.



Silver_WRX02 said:


> Is it worth to upgrade to Creator update? I downgraded from it last month, because the DD and DTS throught SPDIF were broken. DId they fix it?


Yes they fixed it with KB4020102


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Jun 3, 2017)

techimechi said:


> Yes they fixed it with KB4020102



Awesome. I might try it tonight.



techimechi said:


> Hey DJ Urko,
> 
> right now I am testing it.
> 
> 5.1 optical format and dolby digital plus works. Also Home Theater v4 but I can not install SrS Premium Sound... It gives the warning "invalid disk drive".  With the mod before I could only toggle it, now i can hear even the LFE test sound. Audio by Haman does not work. Changing at example Volume has no effect. Sometimes it looses Output Format from 5.1 and wents back to Stereo.



 I don't know if the Audio by Harman and SrS Premium supposed to work with optical format. I tested them before and they work with Analog, but didn't work with spdif optical.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 3, 2017)

techimechi said:


> Hey DJ Urko,
> 
> right now I am testing it.
> 
> 5.1 optical format and dolby digital plus works. Also Home Theater v4 but I can not install SrS Premium Sound... It gives the warning "invalid disk drive".  With the mod before I could only toggle it, now i can hear even the LFE test sound. Audio by Haman does not work. Changing at example Volume has no effect. Sometimes it looses Output Format from 5.1 and wents back to Stereo.


So Audio by Harman and SRS work only in speakers in stereo configuration when you chose 5.1 configuration is only Dolby digital plus that working also dont forget to install dolby tuning and profile creator without the driver (uncheck it) only install content assets form folder extras and run A2-V4.reg to get dolby home theatre v4 Also the reason that this thread exist is that this mod is an thru Dolby digital and you can hear it


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 3, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Question, I'm curious.  I'm using the simplified mod from the other thread - Just the RltkAPO64.dll and registry edit to get it working without test mode.  Since the Windows fixes, Dolby & DTS Optical default formats have been working.  However, I'm not sure that the Dolby Home Theater stereo-to-Virtual 5.1 (In the Device Properties Dolby tab) (Pro Logic II?) is functioning, when I thought it might have worked on some things before.
> 
> Is that actually working?  What can I test that we know it actually works on?
> 
> ...




yes dude! Dolby Pro Logic work perfectly.



Nabarun said:


> Man!
> So there's no way to use it with 7?




I think yes! just download the realtek win7 driver x64.....and replace original "RltkAPO" with RltkAPO modified!


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 3, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> yes dude! Dolby Pro Logic work perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will give that a try. But for now I am happy to say that I have found a replacement for the SRS Audio Sandbox. It's SRS Premium Sound  It's better than all the shit fvck "Surround Gaming" cr@p I have been testing for a couple of days. That includes Razor Surround blabla....


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 5, 2017)

@Dj Urko
you can add bitstream:
-DTS-HD
-Dolby TrueHD
-DTS
-Dolby Digital
ONLY FOR HDMI OUTPUT??
Because when I use Realtek Driver to get "dolby digital" in spdif & HDMI,
HDMI output have not any HD bitstream!


----------



## squish72 (Jun 10, 2017)

hello can you please add 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586B01&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586B01

im on the 14393 build and tried to add them myself to the config but i guess just adding it to the list didnt work   Thank you for your work


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 13, 2017)

@Dj Urko If you also want to include DTS in your package, there are DTS GUIDs (UI, GFX, LFX, SFX, MFX and EFX):

;;=============================================================
; DTS
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO4%,,%GUID_DTS_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO4%,,%GUID_DTS_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO4%,,%GUID_DTS_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO4%,,%GUID_DTS_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO4%,,%GUID_DTS_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO4%,,%GUID_DTS_APO_EFX%
;;=============================================================

; DTS GUIDS FOR CHAINING
GUID_DTS_APO_UI           = "{FF894E2A-5C73-4b58-838B-81958856CFB5}" ; ALL DTS OPTIONS
GUID_DTS_APO_GFX    = "{D1219BD5-B542-4AB7-82CB-C89DDA9F3768}" ; POSTMIX
GUID_DTS_APO_LFX    = "{CEDCD345-8C2C-4928-B8C9-AE867372A7CF}" ; PREMIX
GUID_DTS_APO_SFX    = "{1B917FE2-47D1-425D-A26E-AFCDBDA7A2E8}"
GUID_DTS_APO_MFX    = "{5B98E1AC-A670-4311-B4F8-DC25E30CFBFF}"
GUID_DTS_APO_EFX    = "{93520346-FA48-4F56-8CB0-D92CC1775E37}"

I hope I have helped you.


----------



## Feng_5218 (Jun 14, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @Dj Urko If you also want to include DTS in your package, there are DTS GUIDs (UI, GFX, LFX, SFX, MFX and EFX):
> 
> ;;=============================================================
> ; DTS
> ...


DTS working？？


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 14, 2017)

Feng_5218 said:


> DTS working？？


YES


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 15, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @Dj Urko If you also want to include DTS in your package, there are DTS GUIDs (UI, GFX, LFX, SFX, MFX and EFX):
> 
> ;;=============================================================
> ; DTS
> ...




where add?? %FILE_NAME%.inf??


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 15, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> where add?? %FILE_NAME%.inf??


YES


----------



## techimechi (Jun 16, 2017)

I dont know why but sound for me stopped working besides spdif. Uninstalling and reinstalling did not show any effect. Any advice for me?


----------



## L@Zar0 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Dj Urko,

here there is Realtek Audio HD for Maximus VI Hero (ALC1150), using 14393:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1043859D&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1043859D

Thanks a lot for this package. DD/DD+ works flawlessly (added them to the .inf file).

PD: There would be any choice to use the Dolby Tuning and Profile Creator with Drivers for use them with nVidia HD Audio by HDMI?


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 17, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> YES





 
how to add???


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 17, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> View attachment 89158
> how to add???


Sample archive: http://www48.zippyshare.com/v/FrUEMKBB/file.html


----------



## JoeBoyka (Jun 19, 2017)

I can't find a way to disable secure boot.
I have a DG41WV mobo and it doesn't have this option under security, boot, advanced tabs.
Am i missing something?
since this issue, I can't install the mod driver . Shows
*Install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure !! [Error Code : -0001]*


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 20, 2017)

JoeBoyka said:


> I can't find a way to disable secure boot.
> I have a DG41WV mobo and it doesn't have this option under security, boot, advanced tabs.
> Am i missing something?
> since this issue, I can't install the mod driver . Shows
> *Install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure !! [Error Code : -0001]*


I'm sure you"ll find that setting hidden somewhere deep in the UEFI. May be we can try to find it if you show us screenshots of the UEFI pages. In the mean time, why don't you try test mode?

Boot order should be legacy first in UEFI.
Enter this *as administrator* in command prompt:
bcdedit -set testsigning on


----------



## Jayce (Jun 20, 2017)

First and for most DJ Urko, I appreciate your work and Mod. I have it installed on my window 10 PC. But Dolby Audio has a echo effect to it and it doesn't sound good and Dolby Digital audio can be heard but is muffled for me. If anyone can help that would be great. I currently have srs and audio by Harman on.

Can't wait for your Dolby Atmos for speakers mod.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 20, 2017)

I could be wrong, but I bet srs is causing the bad audio...  or whatever harman is.


----------



## JoeBoyka (Jun 20, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> I'm sure you"ll find that setting hidden somewhere deep in the UEFI. May be we can try to find it if you show us screenshots of the UEFI pages. In the mean time, why don't you try test mode?
> 
> Boot order should be legacy first in UEFI.
> Enter this *as administrator* in command prompt:
> bcdedit -set testsigning on



Test Mode was already on. But I don't know how to give priority to legacy in UEFI, as the UEFI doesn't have it's own setting page. See for yourself . Thankss 
http://imgur.com/a/dGYzz


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 20, 2017)

JoeBoyka said:


> Test Mode was already on. But I don't know how to give priority to legacy in UEFI, as the UEFI doesn't have it's own setting page. See for yourself . Thankss
> http://imgur.com/a/dGYzz


Disable that UEFI boot. That's the only way you will disable windows "secure boot" and driver signature enforcement.


----------



## squish72 (Jun 21, 2017)

squish72 said:


> hello can you please add
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586B01&REV_1003
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586B01
> 
> im on the 14393 build and tried to add them myself to the config but i guess just adding it to the list didnt work   Thank you for your work


does anyone know how to add these ive tried and failed.   Please


----------



## JoeBoyka (Jun 21, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Disable that UEFI boot. That's the only way you will disable windows "secure boot" and driver signature enforcement.


I did that. But it causes an error in booting. 
*" A bootable device has not been detected" *


----------



## JoeBoyka (Jun 21, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Disable that UEFI boot. That's the only way you will disable windows "secure boot" and driver signature enforcement.


 Please check the screenshots ! http://imgur.com/a/A46t3

1. If i disable UEFI , and boot normally, I get an error like the first picture.

2. I f I press F10 for boot option and select my HDD, then it gives the error in third image.

This is out of my league and I can't fix it . Can you help?


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow, that's a bummer. I guess you do need a mbr for that bios to recognize. But I thought UEFI bootloader did have backwards compatibility. The BIOS on your motherboard should have detected it. Something is not right. May be try updating the BIOS/UEFI firmware? I hope your hdd is not encrypted, because that can cause problems too. Did you use the bitlocker?

EDIT:
What OS is it? Please fill out your complete specs for everyone to help you better.


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 21, 2017)

you are complicating.....
just install using "device manager".


----------



## JoeBoyka (Jun 21, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Wow, that's a bummer. I guess you do need a mbr for that bios to recognize. But I thought UEFI bootloader did have backwards compatibility. The BIOS on your motherboard should have detected it. Something is not right. May be try updating the BIOS/UEFI firmware? I hope your hdd is not encrypted, because that can cause problems too. Did you use the bitlocker?
> 
> EDIT:
> What OS is it? Please fill out your complete specs for everyone to help you better.



I don't have any encrypted drives. But I changed the partition types some months ago,  to install windows 10 CU. And my disk is gpt. 

I just updated my specs. Feel free to ask if more details needed ).


----------



## JoeBoyka (Jun 21, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> you are complicating.....
> just install using "device manager".



I'm not sure about the steps thought!
You mean, updating the realtek driver manually by selecting offline files? But I completely uninstalled realtek from my pc. Now there is only  2.  
Can you just write the steps in short?(Only to get an idea!)


----------



## Jayce (Jun 22, 2017)

JoeBoyka said:


> I'm not sure about the steps thought!
> You mean, updating the realtek driver manually by selecting offline files? But I completely uninstalled realtek from my pc. Now there is only  2.
> Can you just write the steps in short?(Only to get an idea!)


I had the realtek error when using the installer, so I did these step and It Worked 

1.Go Open up device manager
2. Go under sound,video, and game controllers
3. Find Realtek High Definition Audio
4. Right click and hit update driver
5. Browse my computer for driver software
6. Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer
7. Click Have Disk and hit browse
8. Click on the Realtek HD Audio mod folder and look for win64
9. Click on the HDXRT4 and click ok,
10. Click Next and Yes
After it is done, restart the PC

You should be good then and also make sure before doing these steps that you have driver enforcement disabled.


----------



## JoeBoyka (Jun 22, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I had the realtek error when using the installer, so I did these step and It Worked
> 
> 1.Go Open up device manager
> 2. Go under sound,video, and game controllers
> ...


Everything is working


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 22, 2017)

JoeBoyka said:


> Everything is working


Great!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 25, 2017)

installing this does nothing but worsen the quality of the audio
it installs a bunch of effects that do nothing but distort the sound and add a crapton of latency
the drivers are not intended to have sfx's stacked 
pick one and only one


----------



## Jayce (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey @Dj Urko , I was wondering if you had a update on the project(etc: dolby atmos for speakers, and that you said you put dolby atmos in place of dolby audio.)?
Thanks


----------



## djsms (Jun 26, 2017)

Please Modded driver for Windows 10 RS2 build1703 . Audio by Harman is amazing.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2017)

When I try to install the Dolby Atmos, it installs and opens up and says tuning data is missing!. Then if I restart it and then open it, it says a error that there are missing components/files.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 27, 2017)

Jayce said:


> When I try to install the Dolby Atmos, it installs and opens up and says tuning data is missing!. Then if I restart it and then open it, it says a error that there are missing components/files.


yes that's the problem in the moment I dont know how to fix it I try now but dolby atmos and dolby audio x2 is the same just is new black ui renamed par dolby atmos. Originally is dolby audio x3 (dax3) I hope that I will fix it soon but I dont know when another think is I will add dolby atmos tomorrow and you can install dolby audio x2 in place of dolby atmos. So like that you can use dolby atmos with dolby audio x2 ui


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> yes that's the problem in the moment I dont know how to fix it I try now but dolby atmos and dolby audio x2 is the same just is new black ui renamed par dolby atmos. Originally is dolby audio x3 (dax3) I hope that I will fix it soon but I dont know when another think is I will add dolby atmos tomorrow and you can install dolby audio x2 in place of dolby atmos. So like that you can use dolby atmos with dolby audio x2 ui


So Dolby Atmos will work with dolby audio X2?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 27, 2017)

@Jayce I will bring the dolby ATMOS tab in the place of dolby Audio tab but you will install dolby audio x2 ui and you use this ui with dolby atmos driver because its more stable for some laptops dolby atmos ui I think that is only build for Lenovo legion y720 model and y920 in the moment but the driver dolby atmos is still universal just the atmos application need an unlocker for all computers what I try to do now


----------



## byu1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @Jayce I will bring the dolby ATMOS tab in the place of dolby Audio tab but you will install dolby audio x2 ui and you use this ui with dolby atmos driver because its more stable for some laptops dolby atmos ui I think that is only build for Lenovo legion y720 model and y920 in the moment but the driver dolby atmos is still universal just the atmos application need an unlocker for all computers what I try to do now



can you make windows audio and realtek output dolby atmos to speakers and optical ?


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey Ladies and Gentlemen , I was helping @Dj Urko out with getting Dolby atmos with Dolby audio and all other enhancements to work.
I have screenshots of all the enhancements


----------



## byu1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Hey Guys, I was helping @Dj Urko out with getting dolby atmos and all other enhancements to work.
> I have screenshot of all the enchancements




pic not showing.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> pic not showing.


try now, picture should be there now.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 27, 2017)

@byu1 I uploadet an new inf file with dolby atmos driver for creators update 15063 I have bring the support for this windows now


----------



## byu1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @byu1 I uploadet an new inf file with dolby atmos driver for creators update 15063 I have bring the support for this windows now



Ok I see the pic now.  I don't see dolby atoms.   how can you make dolby atoms to work?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> Ok I see the pic now.  I don't see dolby atoms.   how can you make dolby atoms to work?


Dolby audio tab is dolby atmos tab now so you use dolby audio ui with dolby atmos driver now


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2017)

@byu1 only install from dax2 folder after you installed the main file


----------



## byu1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Jayce said:


> @byu1 only install from dax2 folder after you installed the main file



for headphone only?   can you output to speakers and optical?


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> for headphone only?   can you output to speakers and optical?


I did that and I use speakers not headphones.


----------



## byu1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I did that and I use speakers not headphones.




does it work for optical ?


----------



## djsms (Jun 27, 2017)

Creators Update Dj Urko Mod driver work with RS2. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2017)

djsms said:


> Creators Update Dj Urko Mod driver work with RS2.
> Thanks.
> View attachment 89570


Yes it does, I have RS2, Dj Urko was able get it to work with RS2 Creators Update.



byu1 said:


> does it work for optical ?


I believe it should work, I haven't used the optical output, but I assume it should work.


----------



## byu1 (Jun 27, 2017)

how can you put it?   which file?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> how can you put it?   which file?


download the 16188 archive frome my link and 15063 HDXRT4.inf from my link in page 1 extract the archive to your desktop, rename 15063 HDXRT4 to HDXRT4 only and replace it to Folder WIN64 then try to install the driver


----------



## byu1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> download the 16188 archive frome my link and 15063 HDXRT4.inf from my link in page 1 extract the archive to your desktop, rename 15063 HDXRT4 to HDXRT4 only and replace it to Folder WIN64 then try to install the driver




what is 16188 ?


----------



## Jayce (Jun 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> what is 16188 ?


Its the 16188 Realtek Driver Mod for Windows 10 Insider preview build 16188 zip/archive file in link to his onedrive.


----------



## byu1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Its the 16188 Realtek Driver Mod for Windows 10 Insider preview build 16188 zip/archive file in link to his onedrive.



I have 8166 installed from here.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/page-82

can I just modified it?  to get dolby atmos with your HDXRT4.inf ??  I want to keep DTS Dolby digital in windows audio and realtek panel.


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> download the 16188 archive frome my link and 15063 HDXRT4.inf from my link in page 1 extract the archive to your desktop, rename 15063 HDXRT4 to HDXRT4 only and replace it to Folder WIN64 then try to install the driver


Awesome,is it possible to make in a near future version with an option to turn plugins you dont want before installing the driver,would be a really nice feature


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 28, 2017)

ifpmaximus34 said:


> Awesome,is it possible to make in a near future version with an option to turn plugins you dont want before installing the driver,would be a really nice feature


I think that every plugin can be turn on and off


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

Here is another screenshot of Dolby Atmos with Dolby Audio, alongside with New Addition of DTS studio sound.


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 28, 2017)

@Dj Urko  I have found Dolby Atmos api and app (DAX3)


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

@DrMonty  How? If this is true, this will be more of a game changer in sound instead of Dolby audio and Dolby Atmos. Does it work completely fine?



DrMonty said:


> @Dj Urko  I have found Dolby Atmos api and app (DAX3)


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 28, 2017)

Jayce said:


> How? If this true, this will be more of a game changer in sound then Dolby audio and Dolby Atmos.


Don't remember from where but I have the set up files


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Don't remember from where but I have the set up files


Maybe you can post them


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 28, 2017)

I just wonder if you guys have DOLBY ATMOS certified Speakers , soundbars or AVRs? how do you experience ATMOS when  it  is meant to support specific hardware lets say speakers . There are special designed Dolby ATMOS speakers which sits on top of the surround speakers which then produce the ATMOS effect or even better solution ATMOS designed ceiling speakers which then give the full immersive Atmos surround sound . There are specific soundbars that have Atmos speakers build in on the top of the bar ..so how do you guys actually use this ATMOS ?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 28, 2017)

OK guys I see that you are not sleep at all because of this final mod for 15063 So I think that someone has modified dax2updatedb to run dax3 on every laptop so I am will be excited to have this API and dax3updatedb because without database (dax3updatedb) the qualizer in personalise tab will not work

@dvojinov you tell me before that you have integrated dts studio sound and hedphone X is that right So can you post me your slconfig.xml to finalize my mod if its working it will be good this file you can find in C: programdata SRSlabs APO

@DrMonty can you upload this dax3api and dax3updatedb to push it into the new package (final Package of this driver for 15063) Thank you so much


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 28, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Maybe you can post them


Is that allowed? I have no issues but not knowing the real modifier might be a bit hesitating to post. If there's no issue in that I'll attach them here.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jun 28, 2017)

@Dj Urko 

How can I get DTS Connect as from your first post mentioned?
Which steps will this get?
Thanx in advance


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 28, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> View attachment 89587 OK guys I see that you are not sleep at all because of this final mod for 15063 So I think that someone has modified dax2updatedb to run dax3 on every laptop so I am will be excited to have this API and dax3updatedb because without database (dax3updatedb) the qualizer in personalise tab will not work
> 
> @dvojinov you tell me before that you have integrated dts studio sound and hedphone X is that right So can you post me your slconfig.xml to finalize my mod if its working it will be good this file you can find in C: programdata SRSlabs APO
> 
> @DrMonty can you upload this dax3api and dax3updatedb to push it into the new package (final Package of this driver for 15063) Thank you so much



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...mod-for-windows-10.232921/page-8#post-3668385



Dj Urko said:


> Hi I think that I am the operator of this thread in general So if you want to help you help to me Firstly and I want to thank you if you post the api and dax3updatedb so no problem just post it ok?


The above link is from your thread only. That link has the download links of dax3 app and api


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 28, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Is that allowed? I have no issues but not knowing the real modifier might be a bit hesitating to post. If there's no issue in that I'll attach them here.


Hi I think that I am the operator of this thread in general So if you want to help you help to me Firstly and I want to thank you if you post the api and dax3updatedb so no problem just post it ok?


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

I get this error when i try installing this using the dax3 app and api with updatedb.
@DrMonty  can you upload the setup files you have or help get it to work for me?


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 28, 2017)

cute_prince said:


> Hello @Dj Urko , I dont know if you already got dax3_api_release_x64.msi and UpdateDax3Db.exe files. Anyway here I am uploading those files so that you can port Dolby DAX3 into the driver. These files were in fact already present in your driver package  .
> Download here https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8tcy1Pdteymc2wxaUZMc0pIUXM


@Jayce this is the google drive link for the file i Used.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> @Jayce this is the google drive link for the file i Used.


Did it come with the app release file? Because there is only api and updatedb file in the link


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 28, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Did it come with the app release file? Because there is only api and updatedb file in the link



No the app is available in DJUrkos MODDed archive but I dont use the UpdateDAX3Db.exe otherwise I get the same error as yours but the equalizer does not work without it


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> No the app is available in DJUrkos MODDed archive


okay, but i am trying install it and i get the error message.


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 28, 2017)

First I install the api release DAX3 then App release DAX 3 and I dont use the exe file, at least the atmos app works with this method , but we need something to make the equalizer also work


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> First I install the api release DAX3 then App release DAX 3 and I dont use the exe file, at least the atmos app works with this method , but we need something to make the equalizer also work


Ok so don't open up the updatedb exe file.


----------



## Zain95 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi 
I have problem with Dolby audio and Dolby digital plus they're not working  
Only Dolby Home Theater v4 it's working. 
My laptop it's Dell inspiron 5520 Windows 10.15063.
Device HDAUDIOFUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_506E&SUBSYS_10280569&REV_10004&128ed73c&0&0001 requires further installation.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> First I install the api release DAX3 then App release DAX 3 and I dont use the exe file, at least the atmos app works with this method , but we need something to make the equalizer also work


I did that and it works but when I open the Dolby Atmos, it says "tuning data is missing!" I believe that's what your talking about when you were saying we need something for the equalizer to work


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 28, 2017)

Exactly, my friend


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Exactly, my friend


If we can get that problem fixed then @Dj Urko Mod will be considered the greatest sound project yet. Man Dolby Atmos Makes everything sound amazing and Crystal clear.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 28, 2017)

@Zain95 for 15063 build download 16188 package and DTS HDXRT4 from my link in page 1 extract all from the package 16188 on your desktop rename the DTS HDXRT4 to HDXRT4 only replace it to folder WIN64 then install the driver again do not install the driver from dtpc only install content assets ok?

@Jayce I have exactly the same problem because this dax3updatedb (tuning data database) is only build for LENOVO LEGION y720 and y920 I think and I am sure the only way is to use dax2 ui with dolby atmos driver that's an stable combination for most laptops


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @Zain95 for 15063 build download 16188 package and DTS HDXRT4 from my link in page 1 extract all from the package 16188 on your desktop rename the DTS HDXRT4 to HDXRT4 only replace it to folder WIN64 then install the driver again do not install the driver from dtpc only install content assets ok?
> 
> @Jayce I have exactly the same problem because this dax3updatedb (tuning data database) is only build for LENOVO LEGION y720 and y920 I think and I am sure the only way is to use dax2 ui with dolby atmos driver that's an stable combination for most laptops



So is there no way you can find a way to make it work with all laptops/pc?
Lenovo needs chill.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 28, 2017)

@Jayce  in the moment yes but you still have dolby atmos driver so dolby audio x2 will become dolby atmos now


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @Jayce  in the moment yes but you still have dolby atmos driver so dolby audio x2 will become dolby atmos now


even if you do use just dolby atmos dax3, it still works.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 28, 2017)

Jayce said:


> even if you do use just dolby atmos dax3, it still works.


yes you have dolby atmos tab now so the old dolby audio x2 DAX2 is dolby atmos now


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> yes you have dolby atmos tab now so the old dolby audio x2 DAX2 is dolby atmos now


Yes, I have that setup.


----------



## Jayce (Jun 28, 2017)

@dvojinov do you have the .XML file that works for dts studio sound?


----------



## Zain95 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @Zain95 for 15063 build download 16188 package and DTS HDXRT4 from my link in page 1 extract all from the package 16188 on your desktop rename the DTS HDXRT4 to HDXRT4 only replace it to folder WIN64 then install the driver again do not install the driver from dtpc only install content assets ok?
> 
> I have done that, but the problem still exist.


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm waiting for the DTS Headphone:X with latest Realtec drivers.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 28, 2017)

@Zain95  yes because you have Conexant Audio Driver only dtpc will work This thread is only for Realtek based chips soundcards or you must to find another thread for Conexant mods


----------



## byu1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> download the 16188 archive frome my link and 15063 HDXRT4.inf from my link in page 1 extract the archive to your desktop, rename 15063 HDXRT4 to HDXRT4 only and replace it to Folder WIN64 then try to install the driver









I tried 2 times.  I'm on insider build 16232 using test mode.  what is wrong?


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 29, 2017)

byu1 said:


> View attachment 89614
> 
> I tried 2 times.  I'm on insider build 16232 using test mode.  what is wrong?



Uninstall existing Realtek driver and update driver with device manager. When asked click I have driver software and go to the.inf file in the archive


----------



## byu1 (Jun 29, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Uninstall existing Realtek driver and update driver with device manager. When asked click I have driver software and go to the.inf file in the archive



Still same error.


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 29, 2017)

byu1 said:


> Still same error.



Have you restarted the PC in driver signature enforcement disabling mode?


----------



## byu1 (Jun 29, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Have you restarted the PC in driver signature enforcement disabling mode?



is that same as test mode?  I'm in test mode.


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 29, 2017)

byu1 said:


> is that same as test mode?  I'm in test mode.



No


----------



## byu1 (Jun 29, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> No



test mode already allow unsigned driver.

http://maxedtech.com/about-testmode/






downloaded the file 2 times and tried  2 times.


----------



## byu1 (Jun 29, 2017)

cahdawe said:


> can you add my driver id please for 15063. Thanks
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0282&SUBSYS_10250806



where to put it?


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 29, 2017)

byu1 said:


> View attachment 89615
> 
> 
> downloaded the file 2 times and tried  2 times.



Looks like you are not locating the file correctly



byu1 said:


> View attachment 89615
> 
> 
> downloaded the file 2 times and tried  2 times.


Where are you from


----------



## byu1 (Jun 29, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Looks like you are not locating the file correctly



I put the file on desktop and it


DrMonty said:


> Where are you from



where I from???

I put the file on desktop and when I browse for file, the only inf file located on desktop.  It located the file and found it.  The next step, I click on yes.


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 29, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I put the file on desktop and it
> 
> 
> where I from???
> ...



The error can not be that file can not be located, If at all, the error will be that Device manager can not install the driver


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 29, 2017)

@byu1  what is your device ID?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 29, 2017)

sonihepi said:


> I have a problem. Whenever i click properties. It shows "stopped working"
> Windows 10 Creators Update, latest update.


So are you have plugins who is already supported by your stock driver? some laptops support already dolby audio or dolby digital plus just tell me what plugin support originally your computer this problem come when you have more than 10 tabs in windows 10 creators update only 10 tabs is supported by the windows itself my laptop support dolby audio already so I bypass dolby atmos tab already and I have now 10 tabs complet you can calculate how much tabs you have In your stock driver first when you start by the first for example General, levels, Custom, Enhancements, Dolby audio, Advanced and Spatial Sound that's for my computer so I can add only 3 plugins more if I add more than 3 plugins I will have the same problem so install your stock driver first and tell me how much tabs you have

So that's the Microsoft problem and Someone must to tell them in the newer insider builds to add support for more than 10 tabs this file is called mmsys.cpl and mmres.dll who is located in System32 folder only they can add support for that then after is possible to bring all plugins in one driver mod without any problems and they will work properly


----------



## byu1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @byu1  what is your device ID?



which one?

device instance path.

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_10438436&REV_1003\4&20707E82&1&0001


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 29, 2017)

@Dj Urko Did yu make a new driver???


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 29, 2017)

byu1 said:


> View attachment 89614
> 
> I tried 2 times.  I'm on insider build 16232 using test mode.  what is wrong?



YOUR AUDIO CHIP ID ISN'T PRESENT ON THEIR INFORMATION FILE. THIS IS ERROR

*OR*

You haven't disabled driver signing enforcement


----------



## byu1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> YOUR AUDIO CHIP ID ISN'T PRESENT ON THEIR INFORMATION FILE. THIS IS ERROR
> 
> *OR*
> 
> You haven't disabled driver signing enforcement




I'm running in test mode now and restarted pc with disabled driver signing enforcement.   still same.


----------



## yevision94 (Jun 30, 2017)

@Dj Urko ，Hello, I'm using 16232 now and have a look at your latest reply. If I want to use atmos and DTS, which HDXRT4 file should I download?


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 30, 2017)

yevision94 said:


> @Dj Urko ，Hello, I'm using 16232 now and have a look at your latest reply. If I want to use atmos and DTS, which HDXRT4 file should I download?



15063 HDXRT4 file for Atmos, For DTS, I don't know!!


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 30, 2017)

sonihepi said:


> This is my tabs. However, as far as i remember, before i installed the driver mod, there was no dolby audio tab. After i installed the mod and then back to stock again, the dolby audio is there. I also have removed the dolby dax but the dolby audio tab is still there.


yes that's what I say your computer is support dolby audio already like my acer laptop so I will send you an inf for you who is modified only for our laptops only just wait this night I will add all users device ids and I will upload my inf who will work properly for you 

for All users I will create the final package for dts and dolby atmos today just wait...

@dvojinov are you still here?


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 30, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> yes that's what I say your computer is support dolby audio already like my acer laptop so I will send you an inf for you who is modified only for our laptops only just wait this night I will add all users device ids and I will upload my inf who will work properly for you
> 
> for All users I will create the final package for dts and dolby atmos today just wait...
> 
> @dvojinov are you still here?



Wow!! That means you solved the Dolby Atmos X3 App equalizer problem ? If so, cant wait for you to upload it !!


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 30, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Wow!! That means you solved the Dolby Atmos X3 App equalizer problem ?


that's not possible in the moment the only way is to use dolby atmos tab driver with dolby audio x2 ui from folder DAX2 so like I said before in this situation we manipulate dax2 as dax3 so dolby audio become dolby atmos but dolby atmos ui from folder dax3 is build only for Lenovo laptops in the moment and it need an special binary activation called DolbyAtmosOEMunlock who is build for an specific model for Lenovo laptop


----------



## DrMonty (Jun 30, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> that's not possible in the moment the only way is to use dolby atmos tab driver with dolby audio x2 ui from folder DAX2 so like I said before in this situation we manipulate dax2 as dax3 so dolby audio become dolby atmos but dolby atmos ui from folder dax3 is build only for Lenovo laptops in the moment and it need an special binary activation called DolbyAtmosOEMunlock who is build for an specific model for Lenovo laptop



And what about DTS? You plan to post DTS Studio Sound MOD?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 30, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> And what about DTS? You plan to post DTS Studio Sound MOD?


dts studio sound is still present now I will include this app in the package just we will wait for an proper slconfig.xml configuration for this ui exactly to make all features work properly this xml configuration that I have for the moment only some features will work at the moment but sound is still better this ui that I present in the screenshots before is combo dts listen (studio sound for speaker and headphone X for headphones ) I hope the you will like it and the one good think is that this app is an external app just like a plugin who dont exist like a tab in the speakers configuration but is still present


----------



## Jayce (Jul 1, 2017)

@Dj Urko , I found a more updated versions of Dolby Audio x2. Instead of the 0.7.2.10(something like that) I have gotten the 0.8.2.76 for Dolby Audio X2 Windows API SDK, And 0.8.0.71 for Dolby Audio X2 Windows App
Here is the link with the updated files and screenshot for proof of update : It works perfectly 100% same way you installed the older versions.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B2mD02RQKz-bbVlwNDI5TV8zd1U


----------



## byu1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> YOUR AUDIO CHIP ID ISN'T PRESENT ON THEIR INFORMATION FILE. THIS IS ERROR
> 
> *OR*
> 
> You haven't disabled driver signing enforcement



I tried on different PC.  same error.  I guess this does not work on creator update.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 2, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I tried on different PC.  same error.  I guess this does not work on creator update.


It works with Creator Update, i know because I have creators update and because i helped out @Dj Urko make a inf for creators update.


----------



## itachimendes (Jul 3, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I tried on different PC.  same error.  I guess this does not work on creator update.




work only with KB4020102


----------



## byu1 (Jul 3, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> work only with KB4020102



 KB4020102 was installed 5/25 on installed update history.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jul 3, 2017)

So 15063 for Creators update Final Version of My Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod is here in my link on page 1.
All users Device IDS until page 7 are included into the the inf.
Fully Working DTS Studio Sound and DTS Heaphone X with All Models Headphones Supported by the UI with Updated slconfig.xml originally build for this ui exactly. DTS APO3GUI is in folder DTS For Installation.
Replaced Dolby Audio Driver par Dolby ATMOS (we use Dolby Audio X2 UI from folder DAX2 like Dolby ATMOS)

@sonihepi I will upload an special inf for you because you already support dolby audio


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 3, 2017)

@Dj Urko
How's with the DTS Connect?
Where I can get the modified dll find?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jul 3, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Dj Urko
> How's with the DTS Connect?
> Where I can get the modified dll find?


So my Final Mod is only Dolby digital mod I can bring Modified Dlls from Another thread but it will have some defects.
1. if I put an modified dll it will have so much more dolby tabs on speakers properties I cannot bypass first dolby home theatre only phyto can remake his patcher to bring only DTS connect without first dolby home theatre. My idea in this mod is to replace first dolby home theatre with dolby home theatre v4 and dolby digital plus.
2. modified dlls bypass SRS Premium Sound by replacing with an DTS tab in Sound manager who not work. So its not possible to use SRS Premium sound.
3. I can bring maybe dts connect like that but dolby home theatre v4 and dolby digital plus will not work anymore. Some Modificators here uses old legacy parameters like LFX and GFX who is impossible to work with wndows 8.1 and later like Windows 10 and Creators update.
4. DTS Studio Sound is now the Future it is more better than Dolby Atmos and dts surround sensation and ultra pc/ultra pc II
5. I will not make a risk to pull down my Driver mod... because of some Dlls who not work at all 
6. This Final mod is only dolby Digital ouput via SpDIF and HDMI with two dolby tabs and 5 different effects for Speakers and Headphones. All of these plugins work properly good. That's What I want and if you like it like that ok I will be happy.
7. What you want like Sonic Focus and dts ultra pc Surround sensation is no possible to work With Windows 10 and only 10 tabs is possible to have in your speaker configuration otherwise you will get an error and stop to work your shell common ui who is build from Microsoft and... one more thing .....
8. Disabling and bypassing sfx mfx and efx like some mods who is just my copy from my mod with taken some files from my package and using only LFX and GFX you will never bring dolby out or DTS connect via SPDIF or HDMI because it disable all pages in sound manager like sound effects some tabs like room correction and some tabs effects .....


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 3, 2017)

aha things would go off when DTS Connect is in, thanks for clarifying 

but I tried the Gamespirit driver and Sonic Focus and DTS Surround Sensation surprisingly works in win 10, but I dunno how
and SRS Premium Sound is definitely as you said is off
cmhdream's version works only with SRS
so it is +/- the two driver when you compare it

your driver is unifique and thank you for DTS Studio Sound modding  one day I will try in a PC (to speakers, because i'm using laptops)


----------



## yevision94 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi ,I want to know can I used 15063 for Creators update Final Version if My computer is 16232


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jul 4, 2017)

yevision94 said:


> Hi ,I want to know can I used 15063 for Creators update Final Version if My computer is 16232


yes creators update and insider builds is the same also I hope it will work for final version of creators update when it come


----------



## yevision94 (Jul 4, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> yes creators update and insider builds is the same also I hope it will work for final version of creators update when it come


ok.The next few days are a bit busy，I will try it this weekend.
Thank you for your time！


----------



## tmac666 (Jul 4, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> So 15063 for Creators update Final Version of My Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod is here in my link on page 1.
> All users Device IDS until page 7 are included into the the inf.
> Fully Working DTS Studio Sound and DTS Heaphone X with All Models Headphones Supported by the UI with Updated slconfig.xml originally build for this ui exactly. DTS APO3GUI is in folder DTS For Installation.
> Replaced Dolby Audio Driver par Dolby ATMOS (we use Dolby Audio X2 UI from folder DAX2 like Dolby ATMOS)
> ...



I tried the newest driver mod, but the DTS just doesn't work. I really wanna test DTS headphone X

My device is 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_104384FB&REV_1003\4&19558CEF&0&0001

which was posted on page 7.

I am ready to post some screenshots of my testing for the next fix


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jul 4, 2017)

tmac666 said:


> I tried the newest driver mod, but the DTS just doesn't work. I really wanna test DTS headphone X
> 
> My device is
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_104384FB&REV_1003\4&19558CEF&0&0001
> ...


So its done now download HDXRT4 from my link and replace it to Folder WIN64 then install the driver after that install dts apo3gui from folder dts then restart computer again then send some screenshots normally it will work but ... some times for some laptops it has an trick. During the installation of the driver mod until the message come to accept the driver installation before you accept in this message you minimize the driver installation by clicking on show desktop right button in start menu, then you navigate on folder DTS you install the apo3gui and after finish the installation you return on driver mod then clicking accept to finish the installation of driver mod, restart the computer and it will work but try the normal installation first


----------



## tmac666 (Jul 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> So its done now download HDXRT4 from my link and replace it to Folder WIN64 then install the driver after that install dts apo3gui from folder dts then restart computer again then send some screenshots normally it will work but ... some times for some laptops it has an trick. During the installation of the driver mod until the message come to accept the driver installation before you accept in this message you minimize the driver installation by clicking on show desktop right button in start menu, then you navigate on folder DTS you install the apo3gui and after finish the installation you return on driver mod then clicking accept to finish the installation of driver mod, restart the computer and it will work but try the normal installation first



wow, it works, thanks!


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 5, 2017)

Wait a minute, so it now works on Creator's update without having to go insider builds? Is that true @Dj Urko


----------



## Jayce (Jul 7, 2017)

Mastereluno said:


> Buen trabajo, mantener el buen camino.


How did you get dts tab? I don't have it but I have the dts studio sound app.Also type in English.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jul 7, 2017)

Jayce said:


> How did you get dts tab? I don't have it but I have the dts studio sound app.Also type in English.


dont lessen him what he doing these old dts stuff dont work on windows 10 also asus sonic master also you have already soundblaster tab you must have only 10 tabs like I said before he also has 10 tabs you must calculate how much tabs you have otherwise you will have a big problem to open speaker properties tab also this dts tab only support 24bit 48000hz stereo configuration otherwise your driver will stop to work so forget for this old dts stuff its too old


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 7, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> dont lessen him what he doing these old dts stuff dont work on windows 10 also asus sonic master also you have already soundblaster tab you must have only 10 tabs like I said before he also has 10 tabs you must calculate how much tabs you have otherwise you will have a big problem to open speaker properties tab also this dts tab only support 24bit 48000hz stereo configuration otherwise your driver will stop to work so forget for this old dts stuff its too old



So any progress with installing an error free Dolby Atmos X3 App?


----------



## itachimendes (Jul 7, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> So my Final Mod is only Dolby digital mod I can bring Modified Dlls from Another thread but it will have some defects.
> 1. if I put an modified dll it will have so much more dolby tabs on speakers properties I cannot bypass first dolby home theatre only phyto can remake his patcher to bring only DTS connect without first dolby home theatre. My idea in this mod is to replace first dolby home theatre with dolby home theatre v4 and dolby digital plus.
> 2. modified dlls bypass SRS Premium Sound by replacing with an DTS tab in Sound manager who not work. So its not possible to use SRS Premium sound.
> 3. I can bring maybe dts connect like that but dolby home theatre v4 and dolby digital plus will not work anymore. Some Modificators here uses old legacy parameters like LFX and GFX who is impossible to work with wndows 8.1 and later like Windows 10 and Creators update.
> ...




wait....dts connect & dolby digital live(spdif) no more????


----------



## Jayce (Jul 7, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> dont lessen him what he doing these old dts stuff dont work on windows 10 also asus sonic master also you have already soundblaster tab you must have only 10 tabs like I said before he also has 10 tabs you must calculate how much tabs you have otherwise you will have a big problem to open speaker properties tab also this dts tab only support 24bit 48000hz stereo configuration otherwise your driver will stop to work so forget for this old dts stuff its too old


What settings you use for dts studio sound for speakers? Since you called it the future of sound.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jul 7, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> wait....dts connect & dolby digital live(spdif) no more????


Dolby Digital output via SPDIF and HDMI only via Dolby Home Theatre v4 that's it. No more DTS connect because the DTS neo tab in Sound manager not working and disabling much more other effects and also is an old stuff So only Dolby DIGITAL OUTPUT (same as dolby digital live) is possible in the moment

Here is an example of what exactly working in windows 10 for some modificators here who dont know exactly what they doing and some people who dont want what exactly they want to have. I hope that you will understand me and forget finally for these old stuff effects who is build only I repeat finally only for Windows 7


----------



## byu1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> View attachment 89941
> Dolby Digital output via SPDIF and HDMI only via Dolby Home Theatre v4 that's it. No more DTS connect because the DTS neo tab in Sound manager not working and disabling much more other effects and also is an old stuff So only Dolby DIGITAL OUTPUT (same as dolby digital live) is possible in the moment
> 
> Here is an example of what exactly working in windows 10 for some modificators here who dont know exactly what they doing and some people who dont want what exactly they want to have. I hope that you will understand me and forget finally for these old stuff effects who is build only I repeat finally only for Windows 7




I can't get dolby home theater to work.  I want to retain dolby digital DTS in windows audio and realtek manager, but add dolby atmos to it.  is that possible?


----------



## Mastereluno (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello good morning first of all if all the sound effects work and the truth is that this is a good mod very good work friends keep going forward


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 7, 2017)

Mastereluno said:


> Hello good morning first of all if all the sound effects work and the truth is that this is a good mod very good work friends keep going forward


Can you post your modificate driver?
We would really appreciate it


----------



## byu1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Mastereluno said:


> Hello good morning first of all if all the sound effects work and the truth is that this is a good mod very good work friends keep going forward




How did you get dolby atmos?  which mod is this?  download link?


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 8, 2017)

byu1 said:


> How did you get dolby atmos?  which mod is this?  download link?



Yes, it will be very kind of him to share the download link!!


----------



## Jayce (Jul 8, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Yes, it will be very kind of him to share the download link!!


Indeed it will be


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 8, 2017)

@Dj Urko

I have bought today a new laptop, and it is installed in build 15063 and your mod is installed fine, but in the sound panel I have nothing, it has like a display port HDMI
Can you or I this fixed?
Thanx in advance

Edit:
It has an Intel HD audio not Realtek sorry


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 11, 2017)

So I finally disabled the driver signature check today and went through with the mod. Strangely the end result was horrible. The sound was like crippled with lots of high pitched noise. And all the sound somehow feels like delayed? I don't know.

I did everything according to the installation instruction. I have Creator update 15063 and I think @Dj Urko has added my codec to the INF file a while back. I am lost.

OK maybe my board codec was not included in the updated INF. Everyone has a different settings for the forum page. Maybe Dj Urko didn't know that and I have no idea whether his page 7 equals to my settings of page 7.


In case you didn't have it, here is my codec information again.

My device ID is
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438608&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438608


Thanks Dj Urko.  I will give it another try when you have time to trouble shoot with me.


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 11, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> So I finally disabled the driver signature check today and went through with the mod. Strangely the end result was horrible. The sound was like crippled with lots of high pitched noise. And all the sound somehow feels like delayed? I don't know.
> 
> I did everything according to the installation instruction. I have Creator update 15063 and I think @Dj Urko has added my codec to the INF file a while back. I am lost.
> 
> ...


Brother, maybe, you have all the dolby digital and dolby atmos and SRS and DTS and Harman turned on together at the same time . Try switching all off and then turning on only one


----------



## Jayce (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey @DrMonty , and @Dj Urko , I was wondering what you have enabled and what you have disable to get the best quality of audio for your speakers.


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 11, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Hey @DrMonty , and @Dj Urko , I was wondering what you have enabled and what you have disable to get the best quality of audio for your speakers.



Brother, I have a very basic Lenovo AIO with built in small stereo speakers, I have only enabled Dolby Atmos and I am getting absolutely fabulous virtual surround sound with noticeable audio improvement. The Dolby Atmos effect is so superior to even Dolby Audio that it is unbelievable


----------



## byu1 (Jul 11, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Brother, I have a very basic Lenovo AIO with built in small stereo speakers, I have only enabled Dolby Atmos and I am getting absolutely fabulous virtual surround sound with noticeable audio improvement. The Dolby Atmos effect is so superior to even Dolby Audio that it is unbelievable



how?  from which mod?


----------



## byu1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I believe he has it because his laptop already comes with Dolby Atmos.



this one?

http://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/laptop...eries-laptops/Legion-Y720-15IKB/p/88GMY700794


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 11, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I believe he has it because his laptop already comes with Dolby Atmos.



No no brother!!  That is the same Dolby Atmos app that Djurko has provided. My PC has only basic Realtek driver by default


----------



## Jayce (Jul 11, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> No no brother!!  That is the same Dolby Atmos app that Djurko has provided. My PC has only basic Realtek driver by default


Oh okay, so how are you getting Dolby Atmos to work without Dolby audio?


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 11, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Oh okay, so how are you getting Dolby Atmos to work?



There are links to Dolby DAX3 api SDK and Dax3 App in this thread itself. The Dolby Atmos app installs but everytime you start it , it shows Tuning data missing!!


----------



## Jayce (Jul 11, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> There are links to Dolby DAX3 api SDK and Dax3 App in this thread itself. The Dolby Atmos app installs but everytime you start it , it shows Tuning data missing!!


Yeah it does that, so your just using that right? We need to get that problem fixed.


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 11, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Yeah it does that, so your just using that right?



Yes, no other option right now


----------



## Jayce (Jul 11, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Yes, no other option right now



I noticed that when you open up the updatedbdax3 file, that why the Dolby Atmos doesn't work. So we may need to find better updatedb file.


----------



## David Williams (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi i have been trying to install your modded Realtek Audio Drivers and i am having no luck, i figured maybe it's because the systems i am trying this on are not in the .inf file, below are their details.
I am getting all sorts of errors, which i have screenshots i can email you if you PM me. I am running latest Windows 10 Pro, the disable guide worked fine and i am also in test mode! Any assistance would be appreciated!
Regards
David

Asus N750JK
Realtek ALC668
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_1043129D&REV_1000
Asus ROG G751JY
Realtek ALC668
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0668&SUBSYS_104312FF&REV_1000
Asus ROG Maximus Formula 6
Realtek ALC1150
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1043857E&REV_1000


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jul 11, 2017)

@David Williams wait wait wait I will add all of you this night just wait 11 22h I will add all of you but thank you and we need to find very specially dax3updatedb to make working dolby atmos app I think that that can be possible after one year but dont worry dts studio sound is more better think about that.... this app that I can provide is coming from new asus laptops that's the feature I think and I hope


----------



## David Williams (Jul 11, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @David Williams wait wait wait I will add all of you this night just wait 11 22h I will add all of you but thank you and we need to find very specially dax3updatedb to make working dolby atmos app I think that that can be possible after one year but dont worry dts studio sound is more better think about that.... this app that I can provide is coming from new asus laptops that's the feature I think and I hope


 No worries mate, and i you want any error screenshots chuck me a PM and i can email them to you


----------



## byu1 (Jul 11, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> No no brother!!  That is the same Dolby Atmos app that Djurko has provided. My PC has only basic Realtek driver by default



which one?  which link?


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 11, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @David Williams wait wait wait I will add all of you this night just wait 11 22h I will add all of you but thank you and we need to find very specially dax3updatedb to make working dolby atmos app I think that that can be possible after one year but dont worry dts studio sound is more better think about that.... this app that I can provide is coming from new asus laptops that's the feature I think and I hope




Hey Urko, do you know what might be causing the problem for my post above?

I tried turning off SRS and just leave Dobly Audio enhancements on and the sound was still horrible.

I did get an error when trying to use installer to install your modified driver. I worked around it by using device manager manual install. Can you add my device information to the INF? I would love to give this another try.


Also just to clarify the installation process:

1. Disable secure boot/driver signature check
2. Install modified driver using installer
3. Install the DTS software packs
4. Install the SRS software packs

Right? Do I need to install both Dolby and SRS or just one of them is enough?


----------



## Jayce (Jul 12, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> Brother, I have a very basic Lenovo AIO with built in small stereo speakers, I have only enabled Dolby Atmos and I am getting absolutely fabulous virtual surround sound with noticeable audio improvement. The Dolby Atmos effect is so superior to even Dolby Audio that it is unbelievable


I agree as well, that having Dolby Atmos only without Dolby audio is unbelievable sound quality. Im currently using Dolby Atmos with Maxx Audio. My realtek Driver default comes with Maxx Audio.


----------



## ravi (Jul 13, 2017)

Dolby atmos not working


----------



## Jayce (Jul 17, 2017)

I have 5.1 speakers, but I can't configure them with windows sound because it doesn't detect my rear speakers, but I can still hear sound from them.


----------



## techimechi (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I also want to share the Hardware ID's of the asrock x370 professional gaming mainboard.
The ID's are (Realtek 1220 chip):

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_18491221                                (3,5 mm Ouput's)
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_18491221&REV_1000             (SPDIF)

These can be add to the inf file.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 18, 2017)

still no luck on atmos?  I can't wait to see a complete mod like pics in post #354.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 19, 2017)

I have been hearing crackling or popping audio when I play a movie or video. Does anyone know a fix or something?


----------



## rangermc92 (Jul 21, 2017)

why is this?

im already copy hardware ids when error -0001

but this new error again
can help me?


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 21, 2017)

rangermc92 said:


> why is this?
> 
> im already copy hardware ids when error -0001
> 
> ...




Having same error as well during installation.


----------



## Zorvinic (Jul 22, 2017)

I am also getting error -0001

these are my hardware ids

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1565822A&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1565822A


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 22, 2017)

Zorvinic said:


> I am also getting error -0001
> 
> these are my hardware ids
> 
> ...



Try installing thru device manager (Update driver)


----------



## Zorvinic (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply but i actually got it to work by adding the ids myself in the inf file.  Wasn't sure exactly how to edit things but managed to do so and everything seems to be working now.  Sound quality is much improved and sounds really nice now.
Thanks a lot for the drivers keep up the good work.


----------



## itachimendes (Jul 23, 2017)

rangermc92 said:


> why is this?
> 
> im already copy hardware ids when error -0001
> 
> ...



Try install "Device manager" mode


----------



## byu1 (Jul 24, 2017)

I tried everything here still could not get dolby atmos like in pics on page 10 and 11 from Jayce and Dj Urko .   any simpler steps?


----------



## serseb (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I'm also getting error -0001

My hardware IDs are:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_104310AD&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_104310AD

Motherboard:
Asus G75VX Series Notebook

System:
Win 10 Pro x64 v1703 build 15063 

Thanks DJ Urko for you effort!


----------



## consoled (Jul 24, 2017)

This is Dolby Atmos




View attachment 90430


----------



## byu1 (Jul 24, 2017)

@concoled

how did you do that?


----------



## consoled (Jul 25, 2017)

byu1 said:


> @concoled
> 
> how did you do that?



That is Dolby Atmos on all device of Nghĩa Đinh Mod:


----------



## Jayce (Jul 25, 2017)

consoled said:


> That is Dolby Atmos on all device of Nghĩa Đinh Mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post here, because I'm unable to find a download link for it.


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 25, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Can you post here, because I'm unable to find a download link for it.



Yes please post the download link, I am desperately waiting and searching for it!!


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 25, 2017)

I think dolby atmos is dolby dax3 or something.  The UI for dolby atmos is similar to dolby dax2.

while I was away from this forum for many weeks, these ZDNet articles posted last week about more compatibility problems with the Windows 10 v1703 Creators Update, particularly with machines using Intel Clover Trail CPUs (such as the Intel Atom Z2520, Z2560, Z2580, or Z2760):

http://www.zdnet.com/article/window...10aaa6b&bhid=22757387463979341063758399886854

http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-blocks-windows-10-creators-update-on-some-pcs/

http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-agrees-to-extend-support-deadline-for-clover-trail-pcs/

Installing or updating to Win10 build 15063 on these machines with any of these Intel Atom Z series processors will result in Win10 being unusable and will be need to be rolled back to the v1607 release.  Though Microsoft has agreed to extend support for the anniversary update release of Win10 until 2023 for machines using any of these affected Intel Clover Trail processors.

The HP Envy X2 series tablet PCs do use such Intel CPUs (and use Realtek I2S audio instead of Realtek HD Audio, by the way) and will be blocked from updating to the Creators update & higher and will only work with nothing greater than the Win10 v1607 anniversary update.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 25, 2017)

consoled said:


> That is Dolby Atmos on all device of Nghĩa Đinh Mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok.  I uninstalled realtek and managed installed dolby home V4.    Now what do now next?  I don't see the tabs from those pics above.  I also tried DAX3 API and app release, can get to dolby atomos.    what's missing?


----------



## Mastereluno (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi good night, excellent sound mod thanks for the driver and keep working on it there is much to improve


----------



## byu1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mastereluno said:


> Hi good night, excellent sound mod thanks for the driver and keep working on it there is much to improve



it would be nice if you can share how did you get dolby atmos.


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Jul 26, 2017)

byu1 said:


> it would be nice if you can share how did you get dolby atmos.



in his website sayz coming soon download link for doubly atmos,seems these two guys were beta tester or his friend.


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 26, 2017)

ifpmaximus34 said:


> in his website sayz coming soon download link for doubly atmos,seems these two guys were beta tester or his friend.



On his site "Download link coming soon" is displayed for almost two years now


----------



## Jayce (Jul 26, 2017)

ifpmaximus34 said:


> in his website sayz coming soon download link for doubly atmos,seems these two guys were beta tester or his friend.


Well, they need to upload it here then, so everyone can enjoy it, not just them.


----------



## consoled (Jul 27, 2017)

file inf new, standard: Stream effects


----------



## Jayce (Jul 27, 2017)

If you guys that have the new version of Dolby Atmos can post it here, it would help @Dj Urko Finish his mod.


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 27, 2017)

Jayce said:


> If you guys that have the new version of Dolby Atmos can post it here, it would help @Dj Urko Finish his mod.



Yes please guys, let's get the Dolby Atmos mod completed and done with!!


----------



## byu1 (Jul 27, 2017)

I installed home theater 4 then installed DAX3 app and api. After restart an icon on bottom when I click on it I get error.  any clue?  



 



what's wrong?

Yes please people, we cant' wait to see a complete Dolby Atmos mod here .


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I installed home theater 4 then installed DAX3 app and api. After restart an icon on bottom when I click on it I get error.  any clue?
> 
> View attachment 90512 View attachment 90514
> 
> ...



 The temporary solution to this is not to click on the UpdateDax3db.exe, at least the Atmos app will open then (though it will show a message that "Tuning data is missing" and you cant adjust Equalizer)


----------



## FluffyDiscord (Jul 27, 2017)

Dj Urko, your mod is working but PC cant recognize my 3.5 jack microphone. No matter if I plug it into front panel or back into the motherboard. Theres nothing on pc, no dialog no options and even in sound devices it says that nothing is connected. Microphone worked before the mod. Any suggestions?


----------



## byu1 (Jul 27, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> The temporary solution to this is not to click on the UpdateDax3db.exe, at least the Atmos app will open then (though it will show a message that "Tuning data is missing" and you cant adjust Equalizer)



Just tried.  Still same.


----------



## Rakanoth (Jul 28, 2017)

Error code -0001 when installing.
Did it manually through Device Manager.

Windows 10, 1703, 16232.1000
Asus 970 Pro Gaming/Aura
Realtek ALC1150

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386F1&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386F1

Hopefully the ID's are unchanged after the installation of the driver.

"Device HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386F1&REV_1000\4&33d5e91a&0&0001 requires further installation."


----------



## itachimendes (Jul 28, 2017)

This dolby atmos mod is only 2.0ch output 

"Dolby Arm is for Home theater" is much batter


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeh! do you have Dolby Atmos cerified hardware ? Otherwise Dolby Atmos for Headphones is what you get and thats 2ch


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2017)

Deleted reference posts for obvious reasons, hopefully a legal version will be produced!


----------



## Mastereluno (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello, people, good day, good sound mod, I hope they follow that good road, a greeting from the land of the cafe Colombia.


https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=92C5...39D5EF!787&parId=92C5AE616B39D5EF!105&o=OneUp


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 28, 2017)

Mastereluno said:


> Hello, people, good day, good sound mod, I hope they follow that good road, a greeting from the land of the cafe Colombia.
> 
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=92C5AE616B39D5EF&id=92C5AE616B39D5EF!787&parId=92C5AE616B39D5EF!105&o=OneUp



What mod was that?


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 28, 2017)

Mastereluno said:


> Hello, people, good day, good sound mod, I hope they follow that good road, a greeting from the land of the cafe Colombia.
> 
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=92C5AE616B39D5EF&id=92C5AE616B39D5EF!787&parId=92C5AE616B39D5EF!105&o=OneUp



empty , nothing there ,hopefully you figure out how to upload things correctly , good luck !


----------



## Mastereluno (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello good afternoon people here I leave you a video to demonstrate all the power of this mod driver


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2017)

I think they want to know how to get hold of it and install it, not to just listen to some music to hear what it can do.


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 28, 2017)

Mastereluno said:


> Hello good afternoon people here I leave you a video to demonstrate all the power of this mod driver



give me a break!! from that video half of this is not working properly , DTS Studio doesn't do a thing thats why you didn't click on any of functions it is just one option enabled and you cant change it , DOLBY doesn't work properly it sits there doing nothing just as it should be as everything is done by MB5 which is PURE software , NO encoders , NO true 5.1 surround , NO true DTS Interactive n NO Dolby Digital live ..so thats a bunch of horse shit right there ..and old realtek drivers , crap altogether .
Yet another useless driver package..have fun with it.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 28, 2017)

Mastereluno said:


> Hello, people, good day, good sound mod, I hope they follow that good road, a greeting from the land of the cafe Colombia.
> 
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=92C5AE616B39D5EF&id=92C5AE616B39D5EF!787&parId=92C5AE616B39D5EF!105&o=OneUp


Hey we don't need a blank link, we want the Dolby Atmos you were showing us in the pictures, upload the files to install, ( Dolby Atmos API, Dolby Atmos App, Updatedb)


----------



## Rakanoth (Jul 29, 2017)

Does anybody know how to properly add the codec information to that .inf file? Perhaps there are other steps that need taking? Seems like the mod author hasn't been active for a couple of weeks, I'd like to do it myself, if its fairly simple.

I'm not certain that the drivers are working as intended right now, when installed through device manager. A lot of the stuff seems non functional and I believe the sound quality has degraded, not sure, maybe a placebo, although Dolby Digital through SPDIF is working.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey guys the Dolby Atmos sound system app that @Mastereluno was showing us, isn't illegal or fake, because the new laptop matebook x has it. Check out this article www.digitaltrends.com/computing/huawei-matebook-x-hands-on-review/


----------



## xCiro (Jul 30, 2017)

I have windows 10 build 15063 ..Fix error disk 0001 please...


----------



## miguelfcp (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello guys!

I was searching for good audio mods for Windows and I got here. I would really love to try this but I'm always getting the error -0001 saying that can't install the audio driver. I already did the disabling guide but still nothing.

The properties of my sound device are the following:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_105B0DED&REV_1001\4&28e5c0b4&0&0201


Thanks for your time and keep up the good work!
Best regards!


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 30, 2017)

xCiro said:


> I have windows 10 build 15063 ..Fix error disk 0001 please...





miguelfcp said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I was searching for good audio mods for Windows and I got here. I would really love to try this but I'm always getting the error -0001 saying that can't install the audio driver. I already did the disabling guide but still nothing.
> 
> ...




You need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS


----------



## miguelfcp (Jul 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> You need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS



I don't even have that option on bios...


----------



## xCiro (Jul 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> You need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS



I use windows 10 on stock bios,i don't use uefi bios,i use LEGACI+UEFI.


----------



## xCiro (Jul 30, 2017)

i have converted windows 10 uefi and i have disabled secure boot and i have anyway error 001


----------



## realtekusr (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello, 

I need help with the following problem:

Sound is output on both headphones and speakers.

HP laptop with Realtek combo jack; chipset reported by Realtek drivers as ALC282 or ALC3227.
W10 CU
Modded drivers install fine but I cannot select an output.
Regular Realtek control panel is not working.
Realtek drivers install a custom DTS control panel. I can select which output to use.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey Guys, i found the Dolby Atmos Sound System, that @Mastereluno  was trying to show but didn't upload. So I am here to announce that the files have been found after a lot of internet digging.  And I Must say the Sound quality sounds Much better than the previous version of the Dolby Atmos. I believe the Updatedb file still doesn't work so use the alternative way without that, but the personalize tab seems to me that it still might work.
Here is the link to download the zip for with files for Dolby Atmos Sound System.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2AqDpIvT5WTaWRBZmp6U3U3QmM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## xCiro (Jul 31, 2017)

Please guys can help me for error 001? ...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 31, 2017)

xCiro said:


> Please guys can help me for error 001? ...



While I  can appreciate that you  want help as soon as possible, it is customary to allow 24 hours before bumping a request.


----------



## xCiro (Jul 31, 2017)

Ok..Sorry I will wait for the help


----------



## byu1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Hey Guys, i found the Dolby Atmos Sound System, that @Mastereluno  was trying to show but didn't upload. So I am here to announce that the files have been found after a lot of internet digging.  And I Must say the Sound quality sounds Much better than the previous version of the Dolby Atmos. I believe the Updatedb file still doesn't work so use the alternative way without that, but the personalize tab seems to me that it still might work.
> Here is the link to download the zip for with files for Dolby Atmos Sound System.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2AqDpIvT5WTZTd4MXFYYW1JRTA/view?usp=sharing




where to put those files?


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

byu1 said:


> where to put those files?


All you have to do is download and unzip and install, exactly how you did with the previous version of them.


----------



## DrMonty (Jul 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> All you have to do is download and unzip and install, exactly how you did with the previous version of them.



But still the same problem persists of "Tuning data is missing"


----------



## byu1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> All you have to do is download and unzip and install, exactly how you did with the previous version of them.



still same error.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

DrMonty said:


> But still the same problem persists of "Tuning data is missing"





byu1 said:


> still same error.
> 
> View attachment 90662



Yeah I got that message too, so I didn't open updatedb file and just intalled the API and App. I don't why tuning data missing still can't be fixed.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Yeah I got that message too, so I didn't open updatedb file and just intalled the API and App. I don't why tuning data missing still can't be fixed.



I tried both click or not click on updatedax3db.  same error.  whats missing?


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I tried both click or not click on updatedax3db.  same error.  whats missing?


I have @Dj Urko's mod and I did that and it works. I think you may have a 32bit computer, the files I uploaded are 64bit, so I will upload the 32bit as well.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I have @Dj Urko's mod and I did that and it works. I think you may have a 32bit computer, the files I uploaded are 64bit, so I will upload the 32bit as well.



I have 64bit operating system x64 based processor.  I installed both x64  files.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I have 64bit operating system x64 based processor.  I installed both x64  files.


did you uninstall the older version of the dolby atmos before installing this one?


----------



## byu1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> did you uninstall the older version of the dolby atmos before installing this one?



yep.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

byu1 said:


> yep.


if anything you may have reinstall the audio mod and these.



DrMonty said:


> But still the same problem persists of "Tuning data is missing"


@DrMonty I know it still says tuning data missing! but it still works, im not sure how to fix the issue, but may be @Dj Urko  or  Nghĩa Đinh Mod might have fix for it at a later time.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> if anything you may have reinstall the audio mod and these.



dolby home theather 4 is working even error is showing, only atmos not working.   what other files are need to install atmos?


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

byu1 said:


> dolby home theather 4 is working even error is showing, only atmos not working.   what other files are need to install atmos?


i'll specifically upload the full archive of the whole driver for you and you can install the audio driver from there and then install dolby atmos and then open it up and then reinstall urko's mod.


----------



## miguelfcp (Jul 31, 2017)

miguelfcp said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I was searching for good audio mods for Windows and I got here. I would really love to try this but I'm always getting the error -0001 saying that can't install the audio driver. I already did the disabling guide but still nothing.
> 
> ...



Bump.
Need help guys. I tried to add my device on the file but didn't work. Maybe I didn't correctly.
I would love to test this mod.
Best regards!


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

miguelfcp said:


> Bump.
> Need help guys. I tried to add my device on the file but didn't work. Maybe I didn't correctly.
> I would love to test this mod.
> Best regards!


i upload a .inf file for your sound device, it has your device id , just download and replace with the one in the win64 of the mod and it should work when you install it, if not then just use device manager to install. here is the link https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2AqDpIvT5WTQnktYkdJYzd4T0E/view?usp=sharing



byu1 said:


> dolby home theather 4 is working even error is showing, only atmos not working.   what other files are need to install atmos?





Jayce said:


> i'll specifically upload the full archive of the whole driver for you and you can install the audio driver from there and then install dolby atmos and then open it up and then reinstall urko's mod.


@byu1  i uploaded the whole driver archive that i downloaded to be able to get that. It's a realtek driver as well. i also fixed that message by also just opening the api file and hit repair and go through that and worked for me, should be same result for you.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2AqDpIvT5WTSTBWbHI1emtSYmM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## byu1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> @byu1  i uploaded the whole driver archive that i downloaded to be able to get that. It's a realtek driver as well. i also fixed that message by also just opening the api file and hit repair and go through that and worked for me, should be same result for you.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2AqDpIvT5WTSTBWbHI1emtSYmM/view?usp=sharing



This include dolby atmos, DTS or only realtek?  should I uninstall atmos and home theather 4 ?


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

byu1 said:


> This include dolby atmos, DTS or only realtek?  should I uninstall atmos and home theather 4 ?


i don't use home theather, mostly use dolby atmos with DTS or just dolby atmos. If choose it install, you may have to reinstall the mod.


----------



## xCiro (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry for any spam guys i love SRS and i love the audio modded...I have windows 10 pro build 15063 and i have error -0001 Fail Hardisk anyway i have converted windows to legacy in uefi and the secure boot is disable and anyway i have the error...Please help..


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

Dis


xCiro said:


> Sorry for any spam guys i love SRS and i love the audio modded...I have windows 10 pro build 15063 and i have error -0001 Fail Hardisk anyway i have converted windows to legacy in uefi and the secure boot is disable and anyway i have the error...Please help..


Disable driver enforcement and intregity checks.
 bcdedit /set testsigning on.
bcdedit -set loadoptions
DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS

In cmd administrator.


----------



## xCiro (Jul 31, 2017)

I have disabled their command and i have anyway the error

From installation i have the error "-0001"





[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have changed the file HDRKT4 from in directory from link to download




I have bcdedit testsigning on and disable integrity checks


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

xCiro said:


> I have disabled their command and i have anyway the error


here a better way to install the mod, is to go to device manager and sound,video and game controller tab and right click on realtek audio and update drivers, then browse my computer for driver software, Let me pick from a list, Then click have disk and click browse and go to the folder of the mod and go to win64 and select the hdrt4.inf file. and next and install.



xCiro said:


> From installation i have the error "-0001"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which inf file did you get?

I think personalize still works, cause i don't remember this showing up before.


----------



## xCiro (Jul 31, 2017)

I have download this rar and this file inf.






I also tried the other two but did not go


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

xCiro said:


> I have download this rar and this file inf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no need to replace the inf file in the creators update folder, leave it be as it is already modified by @Dj Urko  to work. Your going have reextract from the archive.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> i don't use home theather, mostly use dolby atmos with DTS or just dolby atmos. If choose it install, you may have to reinstall the mod.



should I install files from DAX3 folder?


----------



## xCiro (Jul 31, 2017)

Then sum it up all I did 1) Extract 15063 on the desktop and I did 2) I put the setup and I did it Anyway, the error goes off even if I do not change the files


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2017)

Guys this is not a chat room so please don't double and triple post, either use the edit or multiquote tabs.


----------



## xCiro (Jul 31, 2017)

We are trying to solve the problem, we are not using it as a chat, as the subject cretor does not help us.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 31, 2017)

All of these threads in audio section just feel weird to me. OP usually abandon such thread after a while, while whole bunch of new IDs posting.

Something smells fishy to me.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry guys we were trying to fix a problem not just talk to each other.


----------



## xCiro (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm really sorry for what's going on but I'd like to fix everything.


----------



## miguelfcp (Jul 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> i upload a .inf file for your sound device, it has your device id , just download and replace with the one in the win64 of the mod and it should work when you install it, if not then just use device manager to install. here is the link https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2AqDpIvT5WTQnktYkdJYzd4T0E/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It installed without error! Thank you 

Well from what I saw I was adding the device right but not on the right folder xD


----------



## Jayce (Jul 31, 2017)

miguelfcp said:


> It installed without error! Thank you
> 
> Well from what I saw I was adding the device right but not on the right folder xD


Your welcome


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2017)

xCiro said:


> We are trying to solve the problem, we are not using it as a chat, as the subject cretor does not help us.


when you post 3 posts in a row you are which is my point, that's exactly why we have edit and multiquote options, I have better things to do than merge all of these posts, fell free to try and solve your issues, BUT within the guidelines of the forums.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 31, 2017)

I


miguelfcp said:


> It installed without error! Thank you
> 
> Well from what I saw I was adding the device right but not on the right folder xD



I get error code -0001 too.   if I pick  hdrt4.inf from win64 folder, install will go and a regular realtek driver installed, no DTS, dolby.    what to do now?


----------



## realtekusr (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello,

Any solution to Realtek HD Audio playing on both speakers and headphones?

Modded drivers play on both outputs in the same time, speakers and headphones.
Can't select which output to play because Realtek control panel is missing that option.

Signed Realtek drivers play on speakers or headphones, never on both in the same time.
Also, Realtek signed drivers install a custom DTS control panel as the Realtek controls don't work.

Audio adapter is ALC282, reported by newer drivers as ALC3227.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## miguelfcp (Aug 1, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I get error code -0001 too.   if I pick  hdrt4.inf from win64 folder, install will go and a regular realtek driver installed, no DTS, dolby.    what to do now?



Try installing in device manager and see if you copy your device correctly to the file on win64 folder.



realtekusr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any solution to Realtek HD Audio playing on both speakers and headphones?
> 
> ...



That's not true. When I had the original driver it happened to me that.


----------



## Mastereluno (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello good afternoon people I was watching your comments and I see that they are still working with the new sound mods carry on very good work


----------



## Jayce (Aug 1, 2017)

Mastereluno said:


> Hello good afternoon people I was watching your comments and I see that they are still working with the new sound mods carry on very good work


Have you solved the "tuning data is missing!" Error?


----------



## realtekusr (Aug 1, 2017)

miguelfcp said:


> Try installing in device manager and see if you copy your device correctly to the file on win64 folder.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. When I had the original driver it happened to me that.




How did you manage to fix the problem?

Realtek drivers version 8210 install fine, without this problem.


----------



## miguelfcp (Aug 1, 2017)

realtekusr said:


> How did you manage to fix the problem?
> 
> Realtek drivers version 8210 install fine, without this problem.



Insert your sound device ID to the file HDXRT4.inf in WIN64 folder.

To get your device id: My Computer ->Properties->Device Manager.

Then go to "Sound Inputs and Outputs" right click on your device and then Properties again. In Details tab, on Property list, select Main. It will be something like HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&....

You need to copy that to the file I mention before in section  [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]. There you will have more examples of devices so you will know how to put yours.

Save it and then run setup (try admin mode if not worked). If didn't work try to install by device manager.

Since I installed the driver my speakers are giving me too much static noise. Any idea what is it?


----------



## Jayce (Aug 1, 2017)

miguelfcp said:


> Since I installed the driver my speakers are giving me too much static noise. Any idea what is it?


What type of speakers are they? ex:2.1,5.1

You should replugged all the cables that came with speakers in PC/laptop.


----------



## realtekusr (Aug 2, 2017)

miguelfcp said:


> Insert your sound device ID to the file HDXRT4.inf in WIN64 folder.
> 
> To get your device id: My Computer ->Properties->Device Manager.
> 
> ...



I tried and there is no change. 

When headphones are plugged in, the sound can be heard from headphones and also from the speakers.

Any other thoughts...


----------



## miguelfcp (Aug 2, 2017)

Jayce said:


> What type of speakers are they? ex:2.1,5.1
> 
> You should replugged all the cables that came with speakers in PC/laptop.



Already did that. And it's a 2.0. The speakers are old sure but good it's from Hi Fi system and they are connected to a amp (PIONEER DC-Z73 and speakers are from PIONEER too).


----------



## Jayce (Aug 2, 2017)

miguelfcp said:


> Already did that. And it's a 2.0. The speakers are old sure but good it's from Hi Fi system and they are connected to a amp (PIONEER DC-Z73 and speakers are from PIONEER too).


Do you hear static in a video or music player, for example Mpc-hc sometimes has static sounds


----------



## miguelfcp (Aug 2, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Do you hear static in a video or music player, for example Mpc-hc sometimes has static sounds



Hear while listening music and I use winnamp.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 2, 2017)

miguelfcp said:


> Hear while listening music and I use winnamp.


hmmm have you turned off the mic boost in the sound properties? I know this would happened, kinda a staticy crackly sound


----------



## miguelfcp (Aug 2, 2017)

Jayce said:


> hmmm have you turned off the mic boost in the sound properties? I know this would happened, kinda a staticy crackly sound



I don't have mic pluged in.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 3, 2017)

miguelfcp said:


> I don't have mic pluged in.


You might need reinstall soundcard drivers or IN default format in advanced of the sound device, turn off allow applications to take exclusive control of this device and give exclusive mode applications priority.


----------



## djsms (Aug 6, 2017)

DTS 2 stereo chanel good work.


----------



## umesh (Aug 9, 2017)

hey bro plz help.i downloaded yours mod 15063 Realtek HDA Driver Final.disabled secure boot and enabled test mode.uninstalled realtek from my laptop.then when installing your mod still getting installation error -oo01 something.need help

my hardware ids

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0283&SUBSYS_10250890&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0283&SUBSYS_10250890


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 9, 2017)

Jayce said:


> What settings you use for dts studio sound for speakers? Since you called it the future of sound.




Some buddy just said: Dolby Digital output via SPDIF and HDMI only via Dolby Home Theatre v4 that's it. However I cant make my Dolby Digital to work in a home theater. No more DTS connect because the DTS neo tab in Sound manager not working and disabling much more other effects and also is an old stuff So only Dolby DIGITAL OUTPUT (same as dolby digital live) is possible in the moment

Here is an example of what exactly working in windows 10 for some modificators here who dont know exactly what they doing and some people who dont want what exactly they want to have. I hope that you will understand me and forget finally for these old stuff effects who is build only I repeat finally only for Windows 7



byu1 said:


> which one?  which link?



Kindly pass me the link too


----------



## Jayce (Aug 9, 2017)

umesh said:


> hey bro plz help.i downloaded yours mod 15063 Realtek HDA Driver Final.disabled secure boot and enabled test mode.uninstalled realtek from my laptop.then when installing your mod still getting installation error -oo01 something.need help
> 
> my hardware ids
> 
> ...


I here is HDXRT4 file with your ids, just follow the link i have provided and download and replace the one in the win64 folder and then install like normal and, the mod should install perfectly. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2AqDpIvT5WTMk5zd0hPbkpkNE0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## umesh (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanx bro i'l give it a try now

Should i enable secure boot again or leave it disabled?


----------



## Jayce (Aug 10, 2017)

umesh said:


> Thanx bro i'l give it a try now
> 
> Should i enable secure boot again or leave it disabled?


I leave my as disabled. There is 
no harm leaving disabled.


----------



## itachimendes (Aug 10, 2017)

Last driver with dts & dolby???


----------



## Ajaikumar (Aug 11, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...





Hello DJ Urko please provide us with separate mods like for ex : dolby atmos mod, dolby audio mod, 

In mine system the driver is not getting properly installed as of yours...

and mine equalizer in Dolby Home theater app is not working actually..

One more thing i would like to ask that your how to uninstall this mods So that i may reinstall it properly.


----------



## dvojinov (Aug 11, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> Last driver with dts & dolby???



Well I just leave this here so you can scratch your heads a little bit ..everything is working perfectly fine for those who knows how  , there is a catch I admit but it is works perfectly fine with latest windows and latest Realtek drivers like any other version before as you can see for yourself..even more RTL CONT MANAGER works too....so .."modders" , brainstormers" and other driver "creators" ...do it!... lets see your "coocking @ work  







Hello guys, can anybody help me? I recently had updated my windows to 1703 creators update and my audio drivers with DDL do not wok anymore. I used the moded version of realtek driver in 1607 version when I was able to use SPDI/F with Dolby Digital Live 5.1 but now I'm not able to install these drivers. I'n not also able to find and open Realtek HD Audio app as I was when i freshly installed my pc in october last year. Then I installed that moded realtek and everything worked just fine until today when I updated to creators update. I'm able to roll back to 1607 build but I want to solve it in this otherwise I could not update my PC anymore.. I was used to use VoiceMeeter Banana app as virtual mix and everything workd just fine with that, stere modes, 5.1 or any other mapping modes, no problems at all. Everything started when I updated that f*king system to Creators update... Also I installed that new creators moded DJ Urku Realtek driver (on 5 try because you have to uninstall the HD audio microsoft driver first but I seems to have no effect at all.) And also the output to headphones is sooo quite, I can not even here the sound on volume max 100% and vlc audio at 150% but almost nothing.. weird.
And is I just find out, the VoiceMeeter is not able to use speakers output (headphones) causing error.

Here are some pics about my configuration, ask for anything else if needed if you can help me.

IMGs:
http://imgur.com/a/MuVRB





forgot to mention no IDIOTIC WINDOWS TEST mode or shit like that necessary  ...however DWORD32 still needs to be added..just a hint


----------



## dargissimo (Aug 12, 2017)

For those who just need to enable Dolby Digital Live 5.1 for your realtek sound card here is complete manual. Works for me in Win 10 Creators update (1703). Easy installation if you do not need these Dolby things just allow DDL 5.1

Here is the post #27
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...by-digital-live-dts-interactive.228612/page-2
and here is the link for Realtek R2.80 driver doownload (can not be found on Realtek official site)
https://mega.nz/#!sgQBEABb!mbbsYWiLCWRFYICNN_1zplUjyFQ1VSeFb-krdStOvZM

You also need to enable Test mode before installation of the driver.

Enable Test mode:

_Step 1.  Open the Windows command promt as "Run as Administrator".

Step 2.  Run "bcdedit -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS" (without the "").

Step 3.  To finalize the process run "bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON" (without the "").

Step 4.  Reboot and you're done.

To disable it do step 1 and run these commands on step 2 and 3:

Step 2. "bcdedit -set loadoptions ENABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS" (without the "")

Step 3. "bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF" (without the "")

Then do step 4 and you're done._

Then you can continue to installation of the driver.

I hope I helped you, if any questions, ask here I'll try to answer you if I'll be able.


----------



## Jayce (Aug 12, 2017)

dargissimo said:


> For those who just need to enable Dolby Digital Live 5.1 for your realtek sound card here is complete manual. Works for me in Win 10 Creators update (1703). Easy installation if you do not need these Dolby things just allow DDL 5.1
> 
> Here is the post #27
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...by-digital-live-dts-interactive.228612/page-2
> ...


Is DDL  only for optical input?


----------



## byu1 (Aug 12, 2017)

what's included in R2.80 driver?


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 13, 2017)

Why not just do the simpler method that doesn't require Test Mode, if you're only looking for Dolby and DTS on optical?

(again, pg 37 of the other thread).


----------



## dargissimo (Aug 13, 2017)

#494 Yes it is DDL 5.1 for optical TOSLINK output.

#495 Same driver as R2.78 or newest R2.82, this one worked for me on Win 10 build 1607 and also 1703 (Creators Update) (for me the Realtek HD audio manager never worked (no ide why) but I do not miss it, all I need is included in VoiceMeeter Banana virtual mix (EQ, routing, sources, mixing, fx, ....) 

#496 first yo need to uninstall the High Definition Audio driver and then follow this install

#497 for me as I found out this was the easiest method (I was trying to enable DDL for 3 days after installing Creators update..) but if you found easier method good for you but for me only this one worked.


----------



## byu1 (Aug 13, 2017)

dargissimo said:


> #494 Yes it is DDL 5.1 for optical TOSLINK output.
> 
> #495 Same driver as R2.78 or newest R2.82, this one worked for me on Win 10 build 1607 and also 1703 (Creators Update) (for me the Realtek HD audio manager never worked (no ide why) but I do not miss it, all I need is included in VoiceMeeter Banana virtual mix (EQ, routing, sources, mixing, fx, ....)
> 
> ...



Does R2.82 include dolby and DTS?


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 13, 2017)

You're asking if the default driver has the modifications....  (unless your motherboard can access them anyways).


(And sorry, in my last post I meant pg 37 in the other thread, - simplest method by far for me.  No test mode, just a DLL replacement and registry edit.)


----------



## DrMonty (Aug 15, 2017)

But the onedrive link is very very slow please upload the mod to Google drive



Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...



Brother, the one drive link is very slow. Please upload it to Google Drive.


----------



## RobJoy (Aug 16, 2017)

So does this driver work also for people who DO NOT use any digital outputs like SPDIF or even HDMI?
I use normal audio output for my 5.1 system.

I see my sound is in the INI:
*&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_18491220*
_
My motherboard is ASRock X370 Taichi._


----------



## Irth (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello I'm new here and I'm not the best in english sorry.

I only want ask if you Dj Urko could add my Device IDs:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_10250647&REV_1001

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_10250647

Thank you!


----------



## Jayce (Aug 19, 2017)

Irth said:


> Hello I'm new here and I'm not the best in english sorry.
> 
> I only want ask if you Dj Urko could add my Device IDs:
> 
> ...



here is the inf file for your device id, just replace the one in the win64 folder with this one provided by the link below.
https://1drv.ms/u/s!As-sdbgKkcCyhRm5rJG7ehfoRDNG


----------



## Neoguto (Aug 19, 2017)

Even with the HDXRT4 modified file, I've getting an error!! 






ID  
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A182&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A182


----------



## yevision94 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi，
I wonder if this mod can work on my USB sound card


----------



## Jayce (Aug 20, 2017)

Neoguto said:


> Even with the HDXRT4 modified file, I've getting an error!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here the link to the inf file with your id, just replace the one win64 folder with this
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2AqDpIvT5WTV1BwQU1aR3VRenM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Neoguto (Aug 20, 2017)

Jayce said:


> here the link to the inf file with your id, just replace the one win64 folder with this
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2AqDpIvT5WTV1BwQU1aR3VRenM/view?usp=sharing



Thanks!!
Now works fine for me!!!


----------



## PeRy (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey! Thanks in advance and sorry for my english!

I get Error code -0001 in installation... could anyone help me? I tried HDXRT4 modified file but i get same error!


Regards!!

ED. Just edit inf and add my id hardware and works! thanks all!


----------



## Tenerif88 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi everyone I have just arrived, I would kindly ask if you can enter my id card, in the hope of making this change thanks in advance

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438654&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438654


----------



## Jayce (Aug 23, 2017)

Everyone that post ids, need just do these steps and you will be good. I kinda tired of keep on uploading the inf. file

1.Go Open up device manager
2. Go under sound,video, and game controllers
3. Find Realtek High Definition Audio
4. Right click and hit update driver
5. Browse my computer for driver software
6. Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer
7. Click Have Disk and hit browse
8. Click on the Realtek HD Audio mod folder and look for win64
9. Click on the HDXRT4 and click ok,
10. Click Next and Yes
additional if you want dts audio and others, install it now before next step.
After it is done, restart the PC

You should be good then and also make sure before doing these steps that you have driver enforcement disabled.


----------



## byu1 (Aug 24, 2017)

should I use internal speaker or external speaker for SRS?  same for dolby aadvanced audio ?


----------



## consoled (Aug 26, 2017)

byu1 said:


> should I use internal speaker or external speaker for SRS?  same for dolby aadvanced audio ?


use external speaker


----------



## Tenerif88 (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks cmq for the support, but in the end i could not get them running, if i go with the guide that is on the folder I mistake like all the other users, if i go with the guide you posted me i can install but audio You feel terribly distorted and slowed down do not know why, even taking away all the various effects. Cmq thanks i went back to fataly x-fi hello


----------



## tiendat (Aug 28, 2017)

Error code -0001  
You can add id :

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0282&SUBSYS_10250775&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0282&SUBSYS_10250775

Thanks


----------



## Jayce (Aug 29, 2017)

tiendat said:


> Error code -0001
> You can add id :
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0282&SUBSYS_10250775&REV_1000
> ...


Hey, did you even try to read previous posts. 
since you didn't, i did it for you 

Just follow these and you will have the mod.
Everyone that post ids, need just do these steps and you will be good. I kinda tired of keep on uploading the inf. file

1.Go Open up device manager
2. Go under sound,video, and game controllers
3. Find Realtek High Definition Audio
4. Right click and hit update driver
5. Browse my computer for driver software
6. Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer
7. Click Have Disk and hit browse
8. Click on the Realtek HD Audio mod folder and look for win64
9. Click on the HDXRT4 and click ok,
10. Click Next and Yes
additional if you want dts audio and others, install it now before next step.
After it is done, restart the PC

You should be good then and also make sure before doing these steps that you have driver enforcement disabled.


----------



## Tenerif88 (Aug 29, 2017)

Questo fatto ma l'audio per me è stato distorto e rallentato anche disattivando i vari miglioramenti, ha fatto il test solo per installare solo i driver ma ha dato lo stesso problema


----------



## tiendat (Aug 30, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Everyone that post ids, need just do these steps and you will be good. I kinda tired of keep on uploading the inf. file
> 
> 1.Go Open up device manager
> 2. Go under sound,video, and game controllers
> ...


I install complete. But I open speakers properties has stop woking .


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 30, 2017)

@Jayce 
How to uninstall dolby audio x2 api and x2 app?
It came up when I install a Realtek driver
I tried several uninstallers, but none of them worked 
Any solutions?
Thanx in advance


----------



## Jayce (Aug 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Jayce
> How to uninstall dolby audio x2 api and x2 app?
> It came up when I install a Realtek driver
> I tried several uninstallers, but none of them worked
> ...


Go to apps and uninstall it from or find the x2 files and open them and click remove


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Go to apps and uninstall it from or find the x2 files and open them and click remove


the problem still exists, after DTS mod installing I see again the icon, which is confused that this standalone driver cant get erase 
It's just like a serious virus that installed in your computer and cannot wipe out...


----------



## Jayce (Aug 31, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> the problem still exists, after DTS mod installing I see again the icon, which is confused that this standalone driver cant get erase
> It's just like a serious virus that installed in your computer and cannot wipe out...


Reinstall the audio driver


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 31, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Reinstall the audio driver


When I reinstall the driver, it's the same function, Dolby is still in tray icon...


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 31, 2017)

Maybe reinstall win 10 can help


----------



## lukepadura04 (Sep 2, 2017)

onedrive is slow can you make a new link for google drivefor the 15603 final creators udpate file t...thanks in advanced


----------



## pucku (Sep 4, 2017)

DJ Urko or Jayce please help (and yes I followed your steps, Jayce). After reading most of the posts on here, I modified the install instructions (see attached), but I'm confused about two things... First - in one of your posts, DJ Urko, you said that when you do the disabling.docx steps, you should NOT restart after turning the test signing on. However, in the Disabling.docx, it says to restart, so which is correct? 

Second - after I do Step 6, the driver installs with no errors, it tells me to do a restart, so I do. When the computer restarts, the setup automatically starts again for some reason, and then I get an error (-0001). It won't let me move on to Step 7.

Please help because I'm very frustrated.

Thanks in advance and thanks for taking the time to do this mod and for helping everyone!


----------



## Jayce (Sep 5, 2017)

pucku said:


> DJ Urko or Jayce please help (and yes I followed your steps, Jayce). After reading most of the posts on here, I modified the install instructions (see attached), but I'm confused about two things... First - in one of your posts, DJ Urko, you said that when you do the disabling.docx steps, you should NOT restart after turning the test signing on. However, in the Disabling.docx, it says to restart, so which is correct?
> 
> Second - after I do Step 6, the driver installs with no errors, it tells me to do a restart, so I do. When the computer restarts, the setup automatically starts again for some reason, and then I get an error (-0001). It won't let me move on to Step 7.
> 
> ...



 Follow the text file. That is the correct way, and it should be able to install properly if not then I will post a inf.file with your IDs.


----------



## pucku (Sep 5, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Follow the text file. That is the correct way, and it should be able to install properly if not then I will post a inf.file with your IDs.



Sorry but the text file that I uploaded? If so, I did, but why does the setup run in Step 6 and then when the computer restarts, it runs again? The first time it ran, it installed great. The 2nd time is when I got the error and it won't let me go past Step 6.


----------



## Jayce (Sep 5, 2017)

pucku said:


> Sorry but the text file that I uploaded? If so, I did, but why does the setup run in Step 6 and then when the computer restarts, it runs again? The first time it ran, it installed great. The 2nd time is when I got the error and it won't let me go past Step 6.




Make sure to follow the text file that came in the folder of the mod

It's supposed run twice, the 1st time to uninstall the previous driver then the second time to install the modded driver


----------



## techimechi (Sep 10, 2017)

Can anyone tell me the right installation route for installing dolby atmos? I get everything else working but by installing that dax3 files i get the error some needed files are missing


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 10, 2017)

Buy MS licence


----------



## techimechi (Sep 11, 2017)

Where can I buy it?


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 11, 2017)

techimechi said:


> Where can I buy it?



Windows 10 store


----------



## tiendat (Sep 19, 2017)

DAX2 version 0.8.4.83
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7I2CqQpG4H3SG9DWWNIaUlvdXc/view





DAX3 version 1.1.0.8
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7I2CqQpG4H3ZkQ3X3ZGakxkMnc/view


----------



## sh92 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi guys
I have a problem with quiet sound on Asrock H110M-HDV R3.0 Realtek ALC887 and HyperX Cloud Core headset.
I know that headphones have 60 Ohm impedance and need more power for full loudness, something like FiiO E10K it would be perfect but he is double expensive than headset, before i buy DAC want try best settings for more loudly sound.
Currently use realtek 6.0.1.7647 driver.
Which driver you guys recommend and how to install ? Pls DL link.
*Tnx for helping me and sorry for my bad English.*


----------



## foxthemad (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi all. I am really interested in this mod, but unfortunately, I am new to this. I have never touched my default audio driver.
I tried making sense of all that was written, but I cannot seem to find my way to properly do this. If someone can send me a PM (to avoid spam) with instructions and what exactly to download from the link in the first post, it would be much appreciated.
I am using an Asrock Z170 Gaming K4 motherboard.

Thanks again !


----------



## adislice (Sep 24, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Please upload again. The links is not work.
Thanks...
======


----------



## fpresiado (Sep 24, 2017)

Could you please upload the drivers again or does any one heave the drivers?


----------



## panderaamon (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello, can you please add 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386FE&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386FE

Asus Rampage V Edition 10

Running Windows 10 Pro N
Build 15063.rs2_release.170317-1834

thank you.


----------



## fpresiado (Oct 2, 2017)

panderaamon said:


> Hello, can you please add
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386FE&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386FE
> 
> ...



do you have a copy of the drivers?


----------



## panderaamon (Oct 2, 2017)

fpresiado said:


> do you have a copy of the drivers?




yup downloaded from the link on the first page.


----------



## wellyngtonbb (Oct 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...








Error =(


----------



## Bebooo43 (Oct 2, 2017)

please add my chip 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0283&SUBSYS_102805EA&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0283&SUBSYS_102805EA

Dell inspiron 5537 laptop - Win10 1703

Edit:
Thank you very much i have edited the file myself and installed it successfully .


----------



## panderaamon (Oct 3, 2017)

Bebooo43 said:


> please add my chip
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0283&SUBSYS_102805EA&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0283&SUBSYS_102805EA
> 
> ...




Any chance you can tell us how you added them so I can do it for my own.


----------



## foresst (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't speak english, but i could try to help with error 0001. 

First, the error is because the hardware ID isnt in the list of .inf file, wich name is HDXRT4.inf (WIN64 folder) 

I edited that file with note pad, adding a "code line" under: 

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0

The line: 

"Realtek High Definition Audio Mod by DJ URKO" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0B6     


Where: 

FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0B6 = my Hardware ID 

I get install the driver by Dj Urko and extra software (dolby HT, dolby Advance audio, profile creator and tunning, audio by harman, Dolby Atmos, etc) but unfortunally I got not Dolby HT functions working, and Dolby digital plus isn't work properly, the sound is simply horrible when DD plus is activated.

I followed this instructions:

1. Read Disabling Guide and do it. (To do this Disable Secure Boot via Bios first)
2. Instal Moded Realtek as normal instalation using setup.
3. Go to DS1 Folder and install DolbyDgitalPlusHT.msi
4. Go to DAX2 Folder and install:
A. dax2_api_release_x64.msi
B. UpdateDax2Db
C. dax2_app_release_x64.msi
5. Go to Extras Folder and install:
A. SRSUIAPO
B. Audio By Harman

And:

1. go into Extras folder and do it all things write in Disabling.docx then do not restart.
2. go to settings - update - recovery then advanced startup and restart to enable the blue menu and press F7 to disable driver signature enforcement inside test mode.

3. install dolby tuning and profile creator first with the driver test mode debug ot dht release and chose install content assets. Do not restart
4. just install realtek driver via Setup.exe after installing select do not restart computer.
5. go to ds1 folder and install dolby digital plus HT
6. go to folder dax2 and instal first dax2_api_release_x64 then dax2updatedb and then dax2_app_release_x64.exe
7. go to folder extras and install audio by Harman and srsuiapo.
8 Finally run A2-V4.reg to get dolby home theatre v4 in place of dolby advanced audio v2
9. restart the computer and all done

but I can't get the DD functions, in general, work well. I only want DD HT and Realtek Driver, and if is posible, Creative XMB5. 

thanks, I hope help us.


----------



## techimechi (Oct 20, 2017)

Any chances that this mod will work with fall update?


----------



## Jayce (Oct 20, 2017)

techimechi said:


> Any chances that this mod will work with fall update?


I don't know where Dj Urko is. I even pm him about this.


----------



## techimechi (Oct 20, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I don't know where Dj Urko is. I even pm him about this.


I just installed Fall Update and again this beautiful mod. Everything works fine.


----------



## byu1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes it is working fine on fall update.

is it possible to add DDL 5.1, DTS 5.1 to windows audio default format?  it only says dolby digital, not 5.1 as in other mod.


----------



## matteuk (Oct 26, 2017)

Does this driver unlock DTS interactive?


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 27, 2017)

matteuk said:


> Does this driver unlock DTS interactive?


No


----------



## rkk (Oct 28, 2017)

Is it possible to have "Dolby Home Theater v4" in the normal speakers (analog)? I only have "Dolby Home Theater v4" in the SPDIF output. The normal speakers have "Dolby Atmos" and "Dolby Digital Plus".


----------



## jonidimo (Nov 2, 2017)

wellyngtonbb said:


> Error =(


I have the same error, I did everything, disable secure boot, enable unsigned drivers, try to install in secure mode, try to install manually adding legacy drivers, and more ... but nothing. Now I lost even the standard control panel.

I have a motherboard GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 with a realtek 1150


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 5, 2017)

jonidimo said:


> I have the same error, I did everything, disable secure boot, enable unsigned drivers, try to install in secure mode, try to install manually adding legacy drivers, and more ... but nothing. Now I lost even the standard control panel.
> 
> I have a motherboard GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 with a realtek 1150



what is the *hardware device ID* of your Realtek ALC1150 audio device?
format > ex. "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438576" (this one is the hardware ID of the Realtek audio device on a friend's ASUS M5A78L-M LE/USB3 motherboard)


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a sound card called '' sound blaster 3d recon city fatality champion '' will work with that card?

I solved it, I just had to edit the PCEE4-DHT.inf file of the decompressed executable '' driver.msi '' and add the ID of my device to my sound card '' 'Creative SB Recon3D PCIe Audio Creative CA0132' 'and then install the driver using the decompressed ''driver.msi'' executable, now if finally '' Dolby Home Theter v4 '' works on my sound card connected through the optical audio cable S / PDIF. 



this was what I had to add to the file



I also had to add the name of the audio device


----------



## Kao (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello, I followed the steps that come in the text file but im stuck with Dolby drivers. Im missing something?

(I installed files from "DOLBY TUNING AND PROFILE CREATOR" just like Urko says at first page from this thread, but nothing works...)


----------



## Jayce (Nov 8, 2017)

Kao said:


> Hello, I followed the steps that come in the text file but im stuck with Dolby drivers. Im missing something?
> 
> (I installed files from "DOLBY TUNING AND PROFILE CREATOR" just like Urko says at first page from this thread, but nothing works...)


 

You need to install from DS1 folder to get Dolby home theater.


----------



## Kao (Nov 8, 2017)

[QUOTE = "Jayce, publicación: 3751090, miembro: 172576"] You need to install from DS1 folder to get Dolby home theater. [/ QUOTE]

Yes I know, was trying install from that folder when received the message


----------



## Jayce (Nov 10, 2017)

Kao said:


> [QUOTE = "Jayce, publicación: 3751090, miembro: 172576"] You need to install from DS1 folder to get Dolby home theater. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> Yes I know, was trying install from that folder when received the message




You should follow these instructions to for install 

Read Disabling Guide and do it. (To do this Disable Secure Boot via Bios first)
2. Instal Moded Realtek as normal instalation using setup.
3. Go to DS1 Folder and install DolbyDgitalPlusHT.msi
4. Go to DAX2 Folder and install:
A. dax2_api_release_x64.msi
B. UpdateDax2Db
C. dax2_app_release_x64.msi
5. Go to Extras Folder and install:
A. SRSUIAPO
B. Audio By Harman


----------



## grich (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm curious, if you have a 6 speaker system (5.1)"

1) and you selected 2 speaker options, and DONT select "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" will you get 6 speaker sound?  What happens if you do select this option, will you get 6 speakers?

2) if you select Dolby Digital, and Don't select "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device will some movie files only play in 2 speaker sound?  

3) do you get popping and clicking noises with Dolby Digital selected?  I find if I select 2 channel sound I get fewer of these noise anomalies.


----------



## Mr. Bizantium (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear @Dj Urko,

Are this dev IDs included on your modded driver?:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2806&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2806&SUBSYS_80860101

My Spec:
ASUS X551CA-P
Windows 10 Pro
Realtek HD Audio


----------



## grich (Nov 13, 2017)

you should add it yourself - he hasn't responded to this thread in months.  It's not hard adding it to HDXRT4.inf in the \WIN64 folder of the extract archive.  Literally copy and paste that data.

You will likely have to install it from the device manager however, as setup wont work but everything will be installed properly.


----------



## Deleted member 172078 (Nov 13, 2017)

everything installed perfectly but none of d setting working/altering audio
if u even turn on or off them...audio doesn't change in headphones...am i doing something wrong ??  Help plss 
i gave exclusive rights to applications also


----------



## Readlight (Nov 13, 2017)

Does dolby master audio also work on realtek our pioneer home cinema is dead.


----------



## grich (Nov 14, 2017)

Even though Dolby Audio, SRS Premium and Harmon installed properly on my Z97-A (892 realtek chip), none of them functioned.  Dolby Digital Plus did function as and that was the main thing.


----------



## Readlight (Nov 15, 2017)

grich said:


> Even though Dolby Audio, SRS Premium and Harmon installed properly on my Z97-A (892 realtek chip), none of them functioned.  Dolby Digital Plus did function as and that was the main thing.


What is SRS it is in HP Compaq 8200 Elite whit ALC261?


----------



## grich (Nov 15, 2017)

SRS is part of this software package this whole thread is dedicated to.  Did you not follow the instructions on how to install it?


----------



## Mr. Bizantium (Nov 16, 2017)

Dear @grich

I have a copy of Realtek Stock Audio driver, can i just copy the inf and API?


----------



## grich (Nov 16, 2017)

that likely wont work.  You have to add in your realtek id onto the inf file.  There really is no getting around that.

You also need to in windows disable windows driver signature checking.  Go google how to do this, for windows 10 search for advanced startup options.  It's a pain to do but hopefully you don't need to do this many times.


----------



## byu1 (Nov 17, 2017)

grich said:


> Don't understand how to download this, and pretty iffy needing a crack file.



its not hard but we need password for it.


----------



## consoled (Nov 23, 2017)

THX TruStudio Pro than best. Dolby, Harman noise. SRS vs DTS distortion.


----------



## Jayce (Nov 23, 2017)

consoled said:


> THX TruStudio Pro than best. Dolby, Harman noise. SRS vs DTS distortion.


Are you saying thx is better than dolby?


----------



## consoled (Nov 23, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Are you saying thx is better than dolby?


Yes


----------



## Jayce (Nov 23, 2017)

consoled said:


> Yes


Will it work for any Windows 10 PC?


----------



## consoled (Nov 23, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Will it work for any Windows 10 PC?


All right!


----------



## Jayce (Nov 23, 2017)

consoled said:


> All right!


I'll take your word for it and check out and let you know my feedback.


----------



## consoled (Nov 23, 2017)

In THX. Technology THX Crystalizer can upgrade digital audio from 16bit up 24bit


----------



## Jayce (Nov 23, 2017)

Ill


consoled said:


> All right!





consoled said:


> In THX. Technology THX Crystalizer can upgrade digital audio from 16bit up 24bit
> 
> View attachment 94201


Can I change default audio format to 24bits 192000hz with thx ?


----------



## consoled (Nov 23, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Ill
> 
> 
> Can I change default audio format to 24bits 192000hz with thx ?


Yes. Upgrade 16bit up 24bit (sound depth)



Jayce said:


> How's the sound quality is it amazing?



The maximum hearing limit for people is 20,000 Hz, but can only hear 16000 Hz, just upgrade to 24bit / 48000Hz.


How good is sound quality?

Bass deep, there is no delay
Mid smooth, quiet
Treb details and clarity


----------



## Jayce (Nov 23, 2017)

consoled said:


> The maximum hearing limit for people is 20,000 Hz, but can only hear 16000 Hz, just upgrade to 24bit / 48000Hz.
> 
> 
> How good is sound quality?
> ...


It doesn't have 5.1 surround sound option as configuration, only stereo.


----------



## consoled (Nov 23, 2017)

Jayce said:


> It doesn't have 5.1 surround sound option as configuration, only stereo.


choose 5.1 audio here


----------



## Jayce (Nov 23, 2017)

consoled said:


> choose 5.1 audio here


I think I may have not installed correctly.


----------



## consoled (Nov 23, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I think I may have not installed correctly.


THX 5.1 only support output analog, not support output digital (stereo only)

thx can max support 7.1


----------



## Jayce (Nov 23, 2017)

consoled said:


> THX 5.1 only support output analog, not support output digital (stereo only)
> 
> thx can max support 7.1


Isn't analog the green audio jack cable. If so that's my audio


----------



## consoled (Nov 23, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Isn't analog the green audio jack cable. If so that's my audio



Mainboard 5.1


----------



## Jayce (Nov 23, 2017)

consoled said:


> Mainboard 5.1


I followed the video and I can't get it to work, can you help me out. I get a message saying "the current so like that audio device disabled not present, not supported by the application or has unplugged Jack connections do you want to select another audio device now" and when I say yes, it says "there is no supported audio device available"



consoled said:


> Mainboard 5.1


I have all those outputs. Expect the spdif. Your PC probably has a thx soundcard that's probably why it's not working for me


----------



## consoled (Nov 23, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I followed the video and I can't get it to work, can you help me out. I get a message saying "the current so like that audio device disabled not present, not supported by the application or has unplugged Jack connections do you want to select another audio device now" and when I say yes, it says "there is no supported audio device available"



My PC (Asus- chip Realtek) is compatible, but laptop (HP- IDT(chip DAC) does not work with thx

Old laptop Dell (chip Sigmatel) it worked fine with THX


----------



## Jayce (Nov 23, 2017)

consoled said:


> My PC (Asus- chip Realtek) is compatible, but laptop (HP- IDT(chip DAC) does not work with thx
> 
> Old laptop Dell (chip Sigmatel) it worked fine with THX[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine is a Dell realtek chip. But should work. Could you help me out.



Mine is a Dell realtek chip. But should work. Could you help me out.


----------



## consoled (Nov 23, 2017)

Jayce: You can wait the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5. It is a perfect driver for better compatibility

January 2018 or Sound Blaster Cinema 3 of December 2017

Hey! I have successfully modified, incompatible with the device. Windows 64bit always has this error
I will soon uplink


----------



## jai554 (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello,
I have tried installing the driver from the device manager but it shows "Windows encountered a problem installing..."

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1043846B&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1043846B

Here is my ID thank you


----------



## consoled (Nov 24, 2017)

jai554 said:


> Hello,
> I have tried installing the driver from the device manager but it shows "Windows encountered a problem installing..."
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1043846B&REV_1000
> ...



jai554@:  This is ID of you=> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899 or HDAUDIO\FUNC_01

Sound BlasterX 720° => Hi-Res Audio 24bit


----------



## jai554 (Nov 24, 2017)

consoled said:


> jai554@:  This is ID of you=> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899 or HDAUDIO\FUNC_01


no luck


----------



## Mastereluno (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello, good night, excellent people, work, keep it that way, here I leave everything on.


----------



## Kao (Nov 29, 2017)

Ok I Lost the files in the last formatting but now I've downloaded again and there is a missing file: DolbyDigitalPlusHT.msi in DS1 folder

Can someone upload that folder please?


----------



## consoled (Nov 30, 2017)

Kao said:


> Ok I Lost the files in the last formatting but now I've downloaded again and there is a missing file: DolbyDigitalPlusHT.msi in DS1 folder
> 
> Can someone upload that folder please?



Hey! Kao.

This is of you. Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater 64bit

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7D9jRW-W0ekVXdQQ3AwLUFmZEk/view


----------



## orionbg (Dec 1, 2017)

Hey guys,
After reading a lot of pages, I think I'm getting information overload 
I have an ASUS X370 Croshair 6 Hero motherboard and I need DDL.
Can somebody please point me to what specifically I'll need to do that on Windows 10 1709 Fallen Creatures  Update 64bit

Thanks!


----------



## consoled (Dec 1, 2017)

orionbg said:


> Hey guys,
> After reading a lot of pages, I think I'm getting information overload
> I have an ASUS X370 Croshair 6 Hero motherboard and I need DDL.
> Can somebody please point me to what specifically I'll need to do that on Windows 10 1709 Fallen Creatures  Update 64bit
> ...



Dolby Home Theater v4 or Dolby Advanced Audio v2. Both have support Dolby Digital Live (AC-3)

+ Dolby Home Theater v4: Support DDL max 5.1 in S/PDIF and HDMI with Digital. Support Dolby Pro Logic IIx / Dolby Virtual Speaker up max 7.1 with Analog and support Dolby Headphone max 7.1
+ Dolby Advanced Audio v2: Support DDL max 5.1 in S/PDIF and HDMI with Digital. Support Dolby Pro Logic IIx up max 5.1 with Analog and Dolby Virtual Speaker up max 7.1

Download driver: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CTPR2iZz-9RfCxDRUS6s5wx1473Izuqk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## orionbg (Dec 1, 2017)

consoled said:


> Dolby Home Theater v4 or Dolby Advanced Audio v2. Both have support Dolby Digital Live (AC-3)
> 
> + Dolby Home Theater v4: Support DDL max 5.1 in S/PDIF and HDMI with Digital. Support Dolby Pro Logic IIx / Dolby Virtual Speaker up max 7.1 with Analog and support Dolby Headphone max 7.1
> + Dolby Advanced Audio v2: Support DDL max 5.1 in S/PDIF and HDMI with Digital. Support Dolby Pro Logic IIx up max 5.1 with Analog and Dolby Virtual Speaker up max 7.1
> ...



Sorry for the stupid question but what am I supposed to do with those several DLL files and the two inf files? I don't see the driver and windows does not want to allow the installation (Testmode is ON, and Integrity check is OFF)


----------



## Menouar (Dec 1, 2017)

consoled said:


> jai554@:  This is ID of you=> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899 or HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
> 
> Sound BlasterX 720° => Hi-Res Audio 24bit
> 
> View attachment 94226



Hey , can I make Sound BlasterX 720° software  to work for me, I have ALC 1150 and an integrated soundblaster chip that comes in MSI B85G43 Gaming motherborad
her is my hardwar ids
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1462D816&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1462D816


----------



## javre (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello, I have a laptop from 2011 that had sonic focus on windows 7. Now I use windows 10, but in order to get sonic focus working I have to use a 2011 driver. Will your driver work on my laptop? I want to use a updated driver optimiced for w10 with sonic focus. This is my sound card on  windows ->
hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_0269&subsys_10431ac3
Edit: It seems it is an ALC269


----------



## consoled (Dec 2, 2017)

orionbg said:


> Sorry for the stupid question but what am I supposed to do with those several DLL files and the two inf files? I don't see the driver and windows does not want to allow the installation (Testmode is ON, and Integrity check is OFF)



How to install Dolby Home Theater v4 or Dolby Advanced Audio v2 at here:











Menouar said:


> Hey , can I make Sound BlasterX 720° to software  work for me, I have ALC 1150 and an integrated soundblaster chip that comes in MSI B85G43 Gaming motherborad
> her is my hardwar ids
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1462D816&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1462D816



Hey! Menouar.
No worries. I make success driver of Sound BlasterX 720°. And It works on many audio chips (Analog: Realtek, SoundMax ADI, IDT, Tempo, Sigmatel, Creative, Conexant, VIA), Digital: nVIDIA, Intel, ATI, AMD (HDMI) - S/PDIF (Coaxial-TOSLINK)
There will be soon: http://dldolby.blogspot.com/







Sound Blaster Cinema 3











javre said:


> Hello, I have a laptop from 2011 that had sonic focus on windows 7. Now I use windows 10, but in order to get sonic focus working I have to use a 2011 driver. Will your driver work on my laptop? I want to use a updated driver optimiced for w10 with sonic focus. This is my sound card on  windows ->
> hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_0269&subsys_10431ac3
> Edit: It seems it is an ALC269


Dolby Audio: Compatible with your computer








Download here: http://dldolby.blogspot.com/


----------



## Menouar (Dec 2, 2017)

consoled said:


> Hey! Menouar.
> No worries. I make success driver of Sound BlasterX 720°. And It works on many audio chips (Analog: Realtek, SoundMax ADI, IDT, Tempo, Sigmatel, Creative, Conexant, VIA), Digital: nVIDIA, Intel, ATI, AMD (HDMI) - S/PDIF (Coaxial-TOSLINK)
> There will be soon: http://dldolby.blogspot.com/
> View attachment 94446
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I appreciate your efforts and I hope it won't take long


----------



## messerchmidt (Dec 3, 2017)

any ideas why i am getting this? wont let me install. asus z77 board with an ivybridge i5

when i try to manually load it...


----------



## DualPerson (Dec 3, 2017)

Can anyone upload all the files to google drive or mega, cuz one drive is giving me horrible speed


----------



## cunchelli (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi. Im'new on the forum!!

This mod driver is compatible with conexant 20571/2  ??


(
Descrizione periferica    Tipo
Conexant CX20751/2 @ Intel Sunrise Point-LP PCH - High Definition Audio Controller    PCI
Intel Kaby Lake HDMI @ Intel Sunrise Point-LP PCH - High Definition Audio Controller    PCI
)
?

anyway,...


HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_510F&SUBSYS_10431D7D&REV_1001
 HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_510F&SUBSYS_10431D7D

Thanks


----------



## cunchelli (Dec 3, 2017)

DualPerson said:


> Can anyone upload all the files to google drive or mega, cuz one drive is giving me horrible speed



@DualPerson 

http://www63.zippyshare.com/v/jyU1pH2b/file.html


----------



## DualPerson (Dec 3, 2017)

cunchelli said:


> @DualPerson
> 
> http://www63.zippyshare.com/v/jyU1pH2b/file.html


thanks a lot, u r a savior


----------



## Jayce (Dec 4, 2017)

Sound


consoled said:


> Jayce: You can wait the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5. It is a perfect driver for better compatibility
> 
> January 2018 or Sound Blaster Cinema 3 of December 2017
> 
> ...


Sound blaster x-fi mb5 didn't work for me, I even followed the video instructions. Say it can't not detect my sound device. My guess is because I don't have a creative sound card


----------



## DualPerson (Dec 4, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Sound
> 
> Sound blaster x-fi mb5 didn't work for me, I even followed the video instructions. Say it can't not detect my sound device. My guess is because I don't have a creative sound card


which video did u follow? btw it's working again in fall creators update with realtek acl887


----------



## Jayce (Dec 4, 2017)

DualPerson said:


> which video did u follow? btw it's working again in fall creators update with realtek acl887


I followed the one on http://dldolby.blogspot.com/?m=1. If you have a different video and files you followed, let me know.


----------



## DualPerson (Dec 5, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I followed the one on http://dldolby.blogspot.com/?m=1. If you have a different video and files you followed, let me know.


I made a different video 1year+ ago but now that's not working anymore. I created an updated video which is working with win10 fall creators update. here's the link


----------



## Jayce (Dec 5, 2017)

DualPerson said:


> I made a different video 1year+ ago but now that's not working anymore. I created an updated video which is working with win10 fall creators update. here's the link


I got it to work with your video. I wonder how the sound quality of sound blaster mb5 is? And also do have any custom settings for movies and music. For sbx pro studio, do I need surround option on if I already have surround sound 5.1 speakers?


----------



## DualPerson (Dec 6, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I got it to work with your video. I wonder how the sound quality of sound blaster mb5 is? And also do have any custom settings for movies and music. For sbx pro studio, do I need surround option on if I already have surround sound 5.1 speakers?


I use this one https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VGNU6u3oiNqRBlfEuWtykXTz18P3WEaq for basically everything but mostly listening to music on quadrophonic speaker setup.
and use this one https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PZ0VBCZvmMFxlEAwDFR-nXnx9wFF3TeH for my g430 headset


----------



## Jayce (Dec 6, 2017)

DualPerson said:


> I use this one https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VGNU6u3oiNqRBlfEuWtykXTz18P3WEaq for basically everything but mostly listening to music on quadrophonic speaker setup.
> and use this one https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PZ0VBCZvmMFxlEAwDFR-nXnx9wFF3TeH for my g430 headset



Ok I try it the settings out. Sound blaster is pretty good so far. Thanks



DualPerson said:


> I use this one https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VGNU6u3oiNqRBlfEuWtykXTz18P3WEaq for basically everything but mostly listening to music on quadrophonic speaker setup.
> and use this one https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PZ0VBCZvmMFxlEAwDFR-nXnx9wFF3TeH for my g430 headset


So you use the first one also for movies and the shows?


----------



## Menouar (Dec 6, 2017)

DualPerson said:


> I made a different video 1year+ ago but now that's not working anymore. I created an updated video which is working with win10 fall creators update. here's the link


 Thank you , it worked for me I have ALC1150 
I was wondering if you can make  Sound BlasterX 720° software to work as well ?


----------



## DualPerson (Dec 6, 2017)

Menouar said:


> Thank you , it worked for me I have ALC1150
> I was wondering if you can make  Sound BlasterX 720° software to work as well ?


i think someone from  this forum is already working on that



Menouar said:


> Thank you , it worked for me I have ALC1150
> I was wondering if you can make  Sound BlasterX 720° software to work as well ?


got it working but not perfectly


----------



## Menouar (Dec 6, 2017)

DualPerson said:


> got it working but not perfectly


Nice , can you share the method with us ?


----------



## consoled (Dec 6, 2017)

Menouar said:


> Nice , can you share the method with us ?


Hey! Menouar. This is link download Sound BlasterX 720° (64bit only)
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_14869da2e0102xr7w.html


----------



## Menouar (Dec 6, 2017)

Than


consoled said:


> Hey! Menouar. This is link download Sound BlasterX 720° (64bit only)
> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_14869da2e0102xr7w.html


Thank you, Sound BlasterX 720° worked from me indeed . Much appreciated.


----------



## DualPerson (Dec 6, 2017)

consoled said:


> Hey! Menouar. This is link download Sound BlasterX 720° (64bit only)
> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_14869da2e0102xr7w.html


doesn't work properly, I advise not to do it


----------



## Jayce (Dec 6, 2017)

Sound blaster x720 the newest sound blaster software?


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 6, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Sound blaster x720 the newest sound blaster software?



yes but it's more restrictive than X-FI MB softwares as x720 only works with newer onboard realtek audio and recent native SB cards.  I know for sure Sound blaster x720 didn't work with older realtek audio devices like my ancient realtek ALC861 audio chip (same thing with any version of sound blaster cinema software which never worked & never supported my audio devices).  as DualPerson suggested, don't do it.



cunchelli said:


> Hi. Im'new on the forum!!
> 
> This mod driver is compatible with conexant 20571/2  ??
> 
> ...



no cunchelli, you are using a CONEXANT audio device, which is much different than a REALTEK audio device; so no Realtek mods will work on there.  get a laptop or another desktop PC that uses onboard Realtek audio chip.


----------



## Jayce (Dec 6, 2017)

DualPerson said:


> doesn't work properly, I advise not to do it


So the mod is messed up or the link doesn't work?


----------



## DualPerson (Dec 6, 2017)

Jayce said:


> So the mod is messed up or the link doesn't work?


sb720 stops detecting my device after 1hr for no reasons


----------



## Menouar (Dec 6, 2017)

But I did


DualPerson said:


> doesn't work properly, I advise not to do it


But I did, and it has been hours now and it is working  just fine ! I have ALC1150  and integrated soundblaster chip  that comes in Msi B85 G43  Gaming motherboard.


----------



## Jayce (Dec 6, 2017)

DualPerson said:


> sb720 stops detecting my device after 1hr for no reasons


Do you have onboard realtek audio sound card like me?


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Dec 6, 2017)

thanks for 720 mod works flawless on 887,is superior xfi-mb5 which tries to kill your ears,very overpowered compared to 720.720 sound much more natyral,loving it so far.


----------



## Jayce (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't know how install 720°, followed the instructions on link and didn't work. My realtek card Id 622


----------



## DualPerson (Dec 6, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Do you have onboard realtek audio sound card like me?


ya


ifpmaximus34 said:


> thanks for 720 mod works flawless on 887,is superior xfi-mb5 which tries to kill your ears,very overpowered compared to 720.720 sound much more natyral,loving it so far.


yes worked great for 1 hr, and suddenly doesn't detect the sound driver. also used on 887


----------



## consoled (Dec 7, 2017)

I will send a Sound blasterx 720 link, and it will work on many chips: Realtek, SoundMax ADI, Conexant, IDT, Sigmatel, Creative, Tempo, VIA,...

Next week, you'll see it here.
At this forum


----------



## Mudoin (Dec 7, 2017)

When I first tried install it, I get an -0001 error code
So I tried adding my Hardware ID, and now it seems the error code changed to 0x00000002

Currently using another modded driver but it's only got SRS in it

Looking forward to try installing these driver

Thanks in advance


----------



## consoled (Dec 7, 2017)

Mudoin said:


> When I first tried install it, I get an -0001 error code
> So I tried adding my Hardware ID, and now it seems the error code changed to 0x00000002
> 
> Currently using another modded driver but it's only got SRS in it
> ...



-0001 error code: download missing file

And. This is Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2 (Black)


----------



## Mudoin (Dec 7, 2017)

consoled said:


> -0001 error code: download missing file
> 
> And. This is Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2 (Black)
> View attachment 94559



Is that the new one ?
Any link ?

Thank you


----------



## genclaymore (Dec 10, 2017)

Could you add the hardware ID of the S1220A into the drivers. The motherboard in question is an Asus Mark 2 TUF. The Hardware ID is

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&SUBSYS_10438733&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&SUBSYS_10438733

Thanks.


----------



## Rocky Vandam (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi,
Thnx DJ Urko for your Mod.
Unless the DTS Audio, everything work fine.
Can you please tell me how to fix it, it seems operational but don't working at all
Thnx


----------



## infernic (Dec 11, 2017)

Can I install this when I have Sound Blaster ZXR? Will be there some improvements in sound?


----------



## ravi (Dec 12, 2017)

Please share me Google Drive link 


consoled said:


> Hey! Menouar. This is link download Sound BlasterX 720° (64bit only)
> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_14869da2e0102xr7w.html



UOTE="ravi, post: 3767749, member: 172945"]Please share me Google Drive link[/QUOTE]
My mail: Message me for e mail address.


----------



## Menouar (Dec 12, 2017)

ravi said:


> Please share me Google Drive link


Here is the link that was posted in that article
https://pan.baidu.com/s/1dEONBVz

 if the website asked for a password use this: jxui


----------



## consoled (Dec 12, 2017)

infernic said:


> Can I install this when I have Sound Blaster ZXR? Will be there some improvements in sound?


Yes. I recommend the sound blasterx 720.
Link: http://dldolby.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jayce (Dec 12, 2017)

Menouar said:


> Here is the link that was posted in that article
> https://pan.baidu.com/s/1dEONBVz
> 
> if the website asked for a password use this: jxui
> ...


Did you fix the problem where only works for an 1hr?



consoled said:


> I will send a Sound blasterx 720 link, and it will work on many chips: Realtek, SoundMax ADI, Conexant, IDT, Sigmatel, Creative, Tempo, VIA,...
> 
> Next week, you'll see it here.
> At this forum


did you get it work on with many other sound cards?


----------



## Menouar (Dec 13, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Did you fix the problem where only works for an 1hr?
> 
> 
> did you get it work on with many other sound cards?


I didn't have that problem it has been more than a week that I am using it


----------



## WaffenFabrik (Dec 14, 2017)

Error -0001 failure during installation on Acer Aspire 5755G Win 10 x64 build 1709,

Realtek ALC271X
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_10250504&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_10250504
can anyone help if possible?


----------



## Jayce (Dec 15, 2017)

Menouar said:


> I didn't have that problem it has been more than a week that I am using it


I couldn't get it work, do you have the better instructions.


----------



## Menouar (Dec 15, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I couldn't get it work, do you have the better instructions.


I used this guy's instructions  with the 720 driver to remove the previous driver and cleaning up files and  activating the driver signature enforcement with cmd and with the advanced boot  options I installed the Realtek driver and then the 720 software and rebooted










it is worth mentioning that in the forum it is mentioned that this 720 driver is for devices with this hardware ids that start with these  HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC so check yours and see if it is compatible


----------



## DualPerson (Dec 15, 2017)

Menouar said:


> I used this guy's instructions  with the 720 driver to remove the previous driver and cleaning up files and  activating the driver signature enforcement with cmd and with the advanced boot  options I installed the Realtek driver and then the 720 software and rebooted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that video is mine and i tried but i guess the issue is with my acl887 codes, btw for some reason I like mb5 customization than 720's for my quadrophonic setup


----------



## Menouar (Dec 15, 2017)

DualPerson said:


> that video is mine and i tried but i guess the issue is with my acl887 codes, btw for some reason I like mb5 customization than 720's for my quadrophonic setup


Yes, mb5 has better customization in that you can make profiles unlike 720 where you are limited to only one and you can't save it so whenever  you make a change to it  you can't rollback  you have to manually adjust it back.


----------



## Jayce (Dec 16, 2017)

Does sound blaster 720° sound better than dolby atmos?


----------



## consoled (Dec 16, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Does sound blaster 720° sound better than dolby atmos?


After experience both. (Atmos vs 720°) I think. Dolby Atmos is very sound better


----------



## Jayce (Dec 16, 2017)

consoled said:


> After experience both. (Atmos vs 720°) I think. Dolby Atmos is very sound better


Then I might as well just keep atmos. I just wished that someone could update the audio drivers for @Dj Urko's Dolby Atmos mod to the latest version or something.


----------



## matteuk (Dec 16, 2017)

Guys does this have DTS and DDL unlocked too?


----------



## OghuzKhan (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey  @Dj Urko can someone help me ? pls !!! the driver installion gives me an error  my hardware id is:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_1458C603&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_1458C603
Windows 10 Pro
Build 15063.rs2_release.170317-1834


----------



## OctoberRush (Dec 17, 2017)

consoled said:


> Hey! Menouar. This is link download Sound BlasterX 720° (64bit only)
> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_14869da2e0102xr7w.html


Thank you, Sound BlasterX 720° worked WIN10 64bits


----------



## ArkaneSeeker (Dec 17, 2017)

error -0001 

windows 10 1709 /16229

HELP PLEASE


----------



## viptr (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello. I have ASUS Strix Z370e gaming. Windows 10 with all the updates
I first tried to install the driver but I was getting the error -0001. I ve read almost all posts and then added my subsys id to inf file.
Then when i tried again i had another error. Realtek driver error 0x00000002.
Then Ive tried from device manager with have disk etc but i was getting again an error. Is there anything else I can do?
I have disabled the force driver signature too.



ArkaneSeeker said:


> error -0001
> 
> windows 10 1709 /16229
> 
> HELP PLEASE


Search in the folder for the file HDXRT4.inf
copy from device manager your sound card's sybsys from the tab Details and paste it to this inf file where all the other subsys have been added.
I ve done the same but then I got another error. I hope it works for you.


----------



## consoled (Dec 21, 2017)

viptr said:


> Hello. I have ASUS Strix Z370e gaming. Windows 10 with all the updates
> I first tried to install the driver but I was getting the error -0001. I ve read almost all posts and then added my subsys id to inf file.
> Then when i tried again i had another error. Realtek driver error 0x00000002.
> Then Ive tried from device manager with have disk etc but i was getting again an error. Is there anything else I can do?
> ...





ArkaneSeeker said:


> error -0001
> 
> windows 10 1709 /16229
> 
> HELP PLEASE



Missing file: slconfig.xml (DTS preset)


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 21, 2017)

OctoberRush said:


> Thank you, Sound BlasterX 720° worked WIN10 64bits



download link not working anymore - can't seem to really download it



consoled said:


> Missing file: slconfig.xml (DTS preset)



check the *setupapi.dev.log* file from the \WINDOWS\INF folder and view that LOG file in Notepad


----------



## Kao (Dec 21, 2017)

consoled said:


> Missing file: slconfig.xml (DTS preset)



That file solve 0x00000002 error?  I got the same.


----------



## Szaboo41 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello! 
Please fix this problem!
I turned off the driver signature. I dont have Secure Boot Option. I turned off the UEFI boot, but i cant boot up the system.
I cant install this driver. I add my hardware ids, but it not helped me out. 
Please help me!


----------



## viptr (Dec 22, 2017)

this one worked for me perfectly!!! This article helped after 10! hours of searching and testing. I hope it works for all of you! Please tell me if it worked for you too. I would be very happy if i know that I helped others fix their problem without spending more frastuating time... just dont install the motherboards extra software. When I installed (ASUS Strix Z370e gaming) sonic studio the dts was gone again after the fiirst restart. Search for a third party equalizer.

http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/


----------



## consoled (Dec 22, 2017)

Kao said:


> That file solve 0x00000002 error?  I got the same.


Yes



Szaboo41 said:


> Hello!
> Please fix this problem!
> I turned off the driver signature. I dont have Secure Boot Option. I turned off the UEFI boot, but i cant boot up the system.
> I cant install this driver. I add my hardware ids, but it not helped me out.
> Please help me!


you download missing one or more missing multiple files. Re-download


----------



## viptr (Dec 23, 2017)

viptr said:


> this one worked for me perfectly!!! This article helped after 10! hours of searching and testing. I hope it works for all of you! Please tell me if it worked for you too. I would be very happy if i know that I helped others fix their problem without spending more frastuating time... just dont install the motherboards extra software. When I installed (ASUS Strix Z370e gaming) sonic studio the dts was gone again after the fiirst restart. Search for a third party equalizer.
> 
> http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/


Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## V3lCr0 (Jan 1, 2018)

Could someone make a complete revision guide of instalation with every steps?There's to many things i dont understain and i get errors and i dont know from...


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 1, 2018)

viptr said:


> Has anyone tried it yet?



Happy new year 2018!

I'll try that 8308 mod on my spare HP m8417c computer that uses an actual orange coaxial (SPDIF) out on the back - uses Realtek ALC888S audio with Windows 10 LTSB 2016 v1607.

remember, the mod that uses Dolby DL & DTS Interactive requires a digital audio connection (SPDIF) and may not work with standard analog audio ports.

unfortunately, I'm having a surgery tomorrow afternoon to have a cyst removed from my upper jaw behind my upper front teeth (yea, my mouth is gonna be sore after the operation).  I won't be able to use my computer that much this week after the procedure.

as for 3rd party equalizers, how about Equalizer APO or Peace Equalizer?


----------



## Màthair (Jan 3, 2018)

consoled said:


> -0001 error code: download missing file
> 
> And. This is Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2 (Black)
> View attachment 94559


If you want this console w/ their original Drivers, tell me......... And i will upload them 2 my Mediafire or MEGA. Completely functional!.


----------



## byu1 (Jan 4, 2018)

consoled said:


> Yes. I recommend the sound blasterx 720.
> Link: http://dldolby.blogspot.com/




soundblaster 720?    I have soundblaster connect 2 come with new gigabyte motherboard.   are they the same?


----------



## Màthair (Jan 4, 2018)

consoled said:


> Yes. I recommend the sound blasterx 720.
> Link: http://dldolby.blogspot.com/



I live in a deepest doubt man!, how u did 2 mount the drive?. U have a Creative Card compatible & connected?, Is impossible mount a driver (or libraries (720.dll`s) w/out have a card connected. I watched the video 4 times, and w/ only having the hdaudio.inf and some libraries (dll`s),  (or unless u have the creative card) u can`t mount the driver and console in any windows; included making it from the device administrator. If u want, i hope u tell how u did this. 2 me is not a problem, can i use the MB5 or the 720 if i want (the 2 mounted and listen to work in a windows 7 x64) w/ the Realtek driver from the Lynn page. Thanx in advance, great job.


----------



## Oluwatobi (Jan 5, 2018)

cunchelli said:


> @DualPerson
> 
> http://www63.zippyshare.com/v/jyU1pH2b/file.html



Please who has the complete files. i noticed 
dax2_app_release_x64.msi and SRSUIAPO. Thanks


----------



## consoled (Jan 5, 2018)

DTS Studio Sound. Sounds great


----------



## Jayce (Jan 5, 2018)

consoled said:


> DTS Studio Sound. Sounds great
> View attachment 95567


How did you get that?


----------



## ozomax1997 (Jan 9, 2018)

ive got a ALC887 audio chipset anyone know of any audio drivers better than default Realtek ones?

im a total noob to PC's in this respect so hopefully there is im using windows 10 OS Build 16299.125

hardware id HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1462F693&REV_1003

motherboard is a MSI 970a SLI Krait


----------



## Jayce (Jan 11, 2018)

KR Handsome said:


> Sir i want INF file for dolby atmos can u please upload the link file please


It's in the link on the first page.


----------



## Mudoin (Jan 13, 2018)

KR Handsome said:


> IM unable to find sir please help to upload the link on your reply



Just download and install the driver on the first post...
It's all there

And then install the dolby atmos app


----------



## crimson (Jan 13, 2018)

Mudoin said:


> Just download and install the driver on the first post...
> It's all there
> 
> And then install the dolby atmos app



NO, it's not all there!

But first: hello everyone,
i'm following this thread for a while now because i'm quite interested in those dolby capabilities of my onboard sound. I downloaded the package from page one and solved some issues (error -0001) by editing the HDXRT4.inf file. But still I ran into errors during install (error 0x00000002). The same as pointed out here by some users (e.g. see posts *#652 *and following).

*The link one page one leads to a onedrive folder which - for some reason - doesn't contain all the needed files anymore*. Therefore the installation ends with an error. I can't say what exactly is missing (e.g. folder DS1/x64 is empty), but since the same behaviour is reproducible by different users, the link isn't valid anymore.

So it would be really nice if someone could acknowledge that there are *missing files *instead of repeating "it's all there" again and again.

Apologies for this rant. I just felt the discussion didn't lead anywhere since people wouldn't read older messages.
_
It would be nice if someone who has the complete set of folders/files could reupload everything._


_edit:_
The file "*Extras/Guide to Install.txt*" lists some files that aren't there, like "DS1/*DolbyDgitalPlusHT.msi*", "DAX2/*dax2_app_release_x64.msi*" and "Extras/*SRSUIAPO*".


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2018)

Well that would have to be the creator and he has not been around for a while sadly.


----------



## Mudoin (Jan 14, 2018)

crimson said:


> NO, it's not all there!
> 
> But first: hello everyone,
> i'm following this thread for a while now because i'm quite interested in those dolby capabilities of my onboard sound. I downloaded the package from page one and solved some issues (error -0001) by editing the HDXRT4.inf file. But still I ran into errors during install (error 0x00000002). The same as pointed out here by some users (e.g. see posts *#652 *and following).
> ...



It install just fine without that...
Srs is there, dolby digital is there, harman too and dolby atmos installed
And what happens is you cant open the dolby atmos, but with the link from monty then the atmos will be opened when you install it...

That error happens because you install it wrong
At first, i too experienced that two error
Make sure you turn off device signature before installing and anti virus too and delete previous driver
When installing is succeded but you still doesnt change to the new driver, then manual install it from device manager

Im new here, I even find the other link that isnt from onedrive that other user uploaded. And it ends with that same error missing item folder too

You need to read how to install first before getting angry at the ppl who tried to help you



Mudoin said:


> When I first tried install it, I get an -0001 error code
> So I tried adding my Hardware ID, and now it seems the error code changed to 0x00000002
> 
> Currently using another modded driver but it's only got SRS in it
> ...



This is my first post asking the same question as yours, but I managed to install it now, although im not using it anymore. But I did installing it again to  try the dolby atmos yesterday


----------



## Mudoin (Jan 14, 2018)

KR Handsome said:


> Yes sir but i want to install dolby atmos like dolby audio installaltion method which means like Dolby api and update dax3b and dolby atmos app at this dax3 inf file is not installled in my high definition audio device sir ,so only i want separate inf file not by realtek sir kindly help me to get the inf file sir



If you only want the atmos, I havent tried installing only the atmos. But right now im using dolby home theater. But its not compatible with the atmos app...

The driver in page one does include all in one. So i cant help you much if you only want the atmos part only. Maybe try contacting urko ?

The dolby home theater that i used, the mod there has the atmos app only but he hasnt released it yet though...
If this what you want, I myself still waiting he released it


----------



## crimson (Jan 14, 2018)

Mudoin said:


> Make sure you turn off device signature before installing and anti virus too and delete previous driver
> When installing is succeded but you still doesnt change to the new driver, then manual install it from device manager



Did all that. The files that I was listing were only those that I know about. It it works for you it could be because you have a different system.
If you cannot help at this point, that is fine. But repeating the same doesn't help either.


----------



## Mudoin (Jan 14, 2018)

crimson said:


> Did all that. The files that I was listing were only those that I know about. It it works for you it could be because you have a different system.
> If you cannot help at this point, that is fine. But repeating the same doesn't help either.



I did encountered the same error....
I believe it was because my anti virus rejected some file
Turning off driver signature and anvir solves the problem for me

I use win 10 64bit though


----------



## Màthair (Jan 15, 2018)

I have entered the official download page of creative, there I downloaded the EA-5, which slaiò new this month; this when you install it gives you the option to install (or not) the controllers of this card/console. I installed it with the drivers, I use a MOD driver that I created myself, it has the sound manager of the realtek in full; so it does not have excessive modifications this MOD, and I own 2 sets of 2.1 speakers (One Logitech and one Woxter, both excellent and with a beautiful sound).

I`ve installed the AE-5, what happened was the following; it does not appear as the image of the real console of the AE-5, but appears w/ the name of a 720; but have the appearance of an AE-5.

Well, it works, it works like a fable, it only has a couple of things that do not work well, although they are superfluous and unimportant. The rest of the console options work wonderfully. 
One of them is: "Voice Clarity, Voice Improvement" (I add a couple of images so you can see what happens), and then there is an option called "Register your account", of course if you do not have an AE card- 5 surely does not detect it (because I do not have it, obviously) and if you succeed, then you could start registered online session.

Another fact is that this console has an option called "Lightning", in my console does not appear (I add an image so that they can see the console of the AE-5); It could well be that when you start your online session, this option will be activated (I do not know if this is the case or not). Maybe one of you can ressolve these unimportant 
disadvantages. would be nice to all of us.

Attentively.

Màthair.


----------



## ASK (Jan 17, 2018)

I am getting error while installing modded drivers even i followed following steps

1 uninstall old driver after that look in the system32 drivers folder and delete rthdaud.dat if you have file like that but I dont think so...
2 in folder extras it has instruction but its not the same like this archive.
3. read disabling.docx in folder extras disable secure boot option before that. then run test mode dont open any other install shield setups like apps or other.
4 when you enabling test mode via cmd restart your computer as advanced startup go to setings recovery advanced startup then restart. In dialog pres F7 to disable driver signature enforcement
5 when you go to your desktop go to folder extras and install dolby tuning and profile creator do not restart computer after that
6 try to install realtek mod if you cant try via device manager

I am getting error "Install Realtek HD audio driver Failure Error Code: 0xE0000248", 
I have successfully enable Test mode. Looking forward to your reply.

Regards


----------



## WATERMAN1995 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello guys..
                            Okay i found a solution for missing files in win64 folder.  First download new realtek drivers unzip it.
Copy files from old win64 folder and place it in new win64 folder.
Delete all .inf files copy the old HDXRT4.inf and finally install  the driver from device manager as casual(DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT)
by this method you can keep old dlls and missing dlls from win64 and also updated files also
gud luck it workerd for me.....


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 19, 2018)

viptr said:


> this one worked for me perfectly!!! This article helped after 10! hours of searching and testing. I hope it works for all of you! Please tell me if it worked for you too. I would be very happy if i know that I helped others fix their problem without spending more frastuating time... just dont install the motherboards extra software. When I installed (ASUS Strix Z370e gaming) sonic studio the dts was gone again after the fiirst restart. Search for a third party equalizer.
> 
> http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/



I'm back but still recovering from my surgery I had about two weeks ago.

here's what I have when I installed the modded 8308 driver with DDL/DTS on my spare Hewlett-Packard m8417c media center PC with Win10 v1607 LTSB with a Realtek ALC888S audio chip:





by the way I have made a DDL/DTSi Realtek mod of my own based on v8328 with the Realtek APO DLL files already patched (MS Onedrive link) (Google drive link); need at least a Realtek ALC8xxx series desktop or all-in-one PC based realtek audio chip - may also work with the relatively new ALC1220 & ALC1168 chips as well; DTS connect/DTS interactive is not available for laptop based Realtek ALC2xx/3xx audio chips.  also need a digital audio out port like SPDIF or HDMI.  The HP m8417c computer had an orange SPDIF coaxial audio out port at the back that I can use an old Sony home theater 5.1 speaker sound system to hook up with with the coaxial cable.

wow making my own realtek mods was hard work; uploading them was another challenge; I had to use my relative's cable internet connection to upload them (yes, DSL & satellite internet connections suck bigtime for uploading 100Mb+ files)

I do have another realtek mod planned that integrates with sound blaster connect 2 (aka. sound blasterx 720 or whatever) but does not include DDL/DTS enhancements; whatever comment I had earlier about sound blaster connect 2, I was wrong.  it seems to work with many audio devices, possibly on non-Realtek audio chips as well (but requires version 1.2.65.x of the mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files or better).  SBConnect 2 is basically "MB6", newer than X-FI MB5.  still requires generating a bunch of kga activation files to actually get the SBConnect 2 working.


----------



## playstation_12000 (Jan 23, 2018)

consoled said:


> DTS Studio Sound. Sounds great
> View attachment 95567


how did u got dts studio sound working.... :O :O :O
plz let us know about this magic



erpguy53 said:


> I'm back but still recovering from my surgery I had about two weeks ago.
> 
> here's what I have when I installed the modded 8308 driver with DDL/DTS on my spare Hewlett-Packard m8417c media center PC with Win10 v1607 LTSB with a Realtek ALC888S audio chip:
> 
> ...


waiting for ur quick recovery bro


----------



## Techman (Jan 23, 2018)

here is the full mod zip with no errors  hope it works for u all
i just signed up to post this  
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rduYL0UPVzXSDEMbOwWwm6sxGVPQRNtu/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ravi (Jan 25, 2018)

DualPerson said:


> doesn't work properly, I advise not to do it


The link doesn't work



consoled said:


> Hey! Menouar. This is link download Sound BlasterX 720° (64bit only)
> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_14869da2e0102xr7w.html


Link does not work please send me downloadable link


----------



## Kamalhandsome (Jan 27, 2018)

DrMonty said:


> Is that allowed? I have no issues but not knowing the real modifier might be a bit hesitating to post. If there's no issue in that I'll attach them here.


Sir i want to install dts studio sound in my pc kindly please give me the link and please guide me to install the dts studio sound sir


----------



## Màthair (Jan 27, 2018)

I found these DTS.exe in a Realtek for Asus, but i think can be use in any computer, my question is if any of you knows and recognise what is and what each of the executables serves? Thank you for your attention, time and answers. Sincerely, Màthair.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jan 31, 2018)

Màthair said:


> I found these DTS.exe in a Realtek for Asus, but i think can be use in any computer, my question is if any of you knows and recognise what is and what each of the executables serves? Thank you for your attention, time and answers. Sincerely, Màthair.
> 
> View attachment 96458



*DTS Audio - DTS_APO_GUI_Win32-64_Installer.exe
For Speakers*







*DTS Custom - DTS_CUSTOM_APO_GUI_Win32-64_Installer.exe
For Headphones*







*DTSStudioSoundGuiPlugInInstaller.exe*

I found these. May be it is ASUS GUI plugin is for windows xp or older os.


----------



## Màthair (Jan 31, 2018)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...





alanfox2000 said:


> *DTS Audio - DTS_APO_GUI_Win32-64_Installer.exe
> For Speakers*
> View attachment 96584
> View attachment 96585
> ...


THANX my friend, all understood!; and undoubtedly a  good job. I use Gigabyte, then (i supose) the DTS Studio Sound maybe is for all Motherboards (not just 4 Asus), and i think this Studio Sound now is better than the image u upload (i hope!). Then i will install the DTS_APO_GUI.exe. A Huge man,


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 1, 2018)

*Realtek HDA 8351 MOD x64*

Download Link: Get it Here

Based on DJ Urko MOD
Replace new 8351 file from Windows Update
Replace old TEST PCEE4 dll with PCEE4 dll  stable version 7.2.8000.17
Replace Dolby Digital Plus APO GUID (according  to DDPXXXAF3.dll)
DTS unlock (patched RltkAPO.dll, RltkAPO64.dll)
Inf include almost 8400 Hardware ID

1. Read  Driver Signature Disabling Guide.
For Win8-10: Read Disabling_Driver_Signature_Enforcement_(Win8-10).docx

For Win7, install ReadyDriver Plus(don`t change install setting): SetupReadyDriverPlus.exe

2. Install Moded Realtek as normal instalation using setup.exe.

3. Install the Apps you wanted
Download at Here  <----folder include individual driver and application, RltkAPO patch

Dolby, Creative Sound integrated with Windows built-in system driver (no realtek.sys file )can be download at:
http://dldolby.blogspot.com


*Note:*
Dolby ATMOS(DAX3) is for Windows 10 Only

*Fix error code 0x0000002 *

Install Official Realtek Audio Driver again -> uninstall via Control Panel ->
Delete Folder C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek AND C:\Program Files\Realtek ->
Rename the folder where the modded driver stored -> Install Modded Driver




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tested on my windows 7 x64
Problem:
DTS and Dolby do not show on speaker tab, but show on Digital Output



Device Properties Tabs missing


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Feb 1, 2018)

@alanfox2000
Hi!
I have tried this mod in win 10 and in the sound manager the DTS is missing 
I'll tried also with the patch and it is the same 
can you help this fix it? 
thanx


----------



## Jayce (Feb 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek HDA 8351 MOD x64*
> 
> Download Link: Get it Here
> 
> ...




I installed it via device manager and I got the 8351 version. Thanks


----------



## Màthair (Feb 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek HDA 8351 MOD x64*
> 
> Download Link: Get it Here
> 
> ...


----------



## OghuzKhan (Feb 2, 2018)

@alanfox2000 http://www.mediafire.com/file/4jcc40grgzndfk4/realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe.7z

it says this file is infected with a virus

Dolby, Creative Sound integrated with Windows built-in system driver (no realtek.sys file )can be download at:
http://dldolby.blogspot.com

which one we download for realtek.sys file ? Can someone help pls ???


----------



## Màthair (Feb 2, 2018)

OghuzKhan said:


> @alanfox2000 http://www.mediafire.com/file/4jcc40grgzndfk4/realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe.7z
> 
> it says this file is infected with a virus
> 
> ...


Is not a virus really!,  but if u need the patch can i send u you the realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe, no problem. Message me your e mail address and once i receive ur message i respond u and send u the patch.  About the realtek.sys file, sorry, but i don`t know how  to help u with that. 



OghuzKhan said:


> @alanfox2000 http://www.mediafire.com/file/4jcc40grgzndfk4/realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe.7z
> 
> it says this file is infected with a virus
> 
> ...


Ah, i understand now!, y don`t need that file (realtek.sys file) really, just needs to charge from  the sound devices the file hdaudio.inf that includes the 720 folder drivers crack. Once u add and charge windows system the inf u will obtain a 720 completely functional. There`s no need that realtek file man. Is easy, use the method that all use to charge the .inf file from "Control panel>>>Hardware and sound>>>Sound>>>(Here u choose any device),use right click w/ ur mouse and then "Properties". From there check the options: Show disabled devices, and disconnected devices, Once done, (I, I have personally loaded the hdaudio.inf from the HDMI device), so ....... Choose, properties, once again properties, driver , update driver ......... Find the driver software on your computer, choose a list of devices on your computer, use disk, browse ........ And then look for the folder that has the creative crack driver to load the file "hdaudio.inf" and wait for windows to install it. Once finished, install the OEMSoundblasterX Connect.exe executable. You restart the computer, and when you return to windows you should have your 720 installed. Oh yes, I forgot already; you need to add your Hardware ID of your realtek chip to the "hdaudio.inf" before doing these operations, otherwise you will not be able to install the .inf file successfully and the 720 console will not work either! Understood?.


----------



## tqwop (Feb 3, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> 3. Install the Apps you wanted
> Download at Here  <----folder include individual driver and application, RltkAPO patch



Alan it seems "Dolby Audio (DAX2) App" x64 version is missing. Can you add that?


----------



## Jayce (Feb 3, 2018)

tqwop said:


> Alan it seems "Dolby Audio (DAX2) App" x64 version is missing. Can you add that?


Here's the link to it https://www.mediafire.com/file/tvajmwyw17jdd1t/Dolby_Audio_(DAX2)_App_x64_0.8.6.75.7z

It's not even missing, you might have just not seen it in there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 3, 2018)

Please do not publically display E Mail addressed, we get thousands of guest visitors each day and I am sure some of them would love to send you nasty little presents by e mail, ask members to private message you for e mail details instead.


----------



## Màthair (Feb 3, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> Please do not publically display E Mail addressed, we get thousands of guest visitors each day and I am sure some of them would love to send you nasty little presents by e mail, ask members to private message you for e mail details instead.



Ok, understood, i'll keep it in mind, thanks for the advice.


----------



## xreaperx22 (Feb 3, 2018)

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438691&REV_1000

this is what i have will this mod work for me? its on an asus rog maximus viii formula motherboard.


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 6, 2018)

Màthair said:


> ...I forgot already; you need to add your Hardware ID of your realtek chip to the "hdaudio.inf" before doing these operations, otherwise you will not be able to install the .inf file successfully and the 720 console will not work either! Understood?.



Where should I add my hardware ID, please? I only found bellow could be it? should I replace "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01" with my full ID? Should I use the one which ends REV_1001 or the shorter one?

[MfgModelSection.ntx86]
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Generic.DeviceDesc%  = HdAudModel, ,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01

[MfgModelSection.ntamd64]
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Generic.DeviceDesc%  = HdAudModel, ,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01


----------



## Màthair (Feb 7, 2018)

Ka3el said:


> Where should I add my hardware ID, please? I only found bellow could be it? should I replace "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01" with my full ID? Should I use the one which ends REV_1001 or the shorter one?
> 
> [MfgModelSection.ntx86]
> %HdAudioFunctionDriver.Generic.DeviceDesc%  = HdAudModel, ,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
> ...



Well my friend, i think u must to know what arquitecture use ur computer first (x32 or x64 bits), and then u can  go now to Sound, and see ur Hardware ID`s like in this pic. Then u add these to the inf file u want to use in the installation of ur setup..exe. Copy the 2 H ID`s of your realtek, too the any device HDMI (if ur pc use HDMI, of course) and paste to the .inf file. Have a nice day *Ka3el. *


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 7, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Well my friend, i think u must to know what arquitecture use ur computer first (x32 or x64 bits), and then u can  go now to Sound, and see ur Hardware ID`s like in this pic. Then u add these to the inf file u want to use in the installation of ur setup..exe. Copy the 2 H ID`s of your realtek, too the any device HDMI (if ur pc use HDMI, of course) and paste to the .inf file. Have a nice day *Ka3el. *
> View attachment 96833



Hi Mathair, thank you for the reply, I use Win10 64 bit and I know how to get my realtek IDs. I just dont know where should I paste these IDs in "hdaudio.inf" file.

Not sure what you mean "too the any device HDMI".
Note: I use "classic analog jack" for audio output from my PC


----------



## Màthair (Feb 7, 2018)

Ka3el said:


> Hi Mathair, thank you for the reply, I use Win10 64 bit and I know how to get my realtek IDs. I just dont know where should I paste these IDs in "hdaudio.inf" file.
> 
> Not sure what you mean "too the any device HDMI".
> Note: I use "classic analog jack" for audio output from my PC



Ok, to see if ur windows is x32 or x64 bits, u must watch here: Start, now click with the right mouse button on the computer; Properties, and here u can know it. Then depends on the Driver Realtek (If is an old or new drivers), is is old, the subfolders names will be "Vista and Vista64", if is new, will be Win32 and Win64. Ok?. Now if u use x32 bits, the inf file u must to use to put ur Hardware ID`S is called "HDART.inf", if is x64, will be "HDXRT.inf". That`s all.


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 8, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Ok, to see if ur windows is x32 or x64 bits, u must watch here: Start, now click with the right mouse button on the computer; Properties, and here u can know it. Then depends on the Driver Realtek (If is an old or new drivers), is is old, the subfolders names will be "Vista and Vista64", if is new, will be Win32 and Win64. Ok?. Now if u use x32 bits, the inf file u must to use to put ur Hardware ID`S is called "HDART.inf", if is x64, will be "HDXRT.inf". That`s all.



Hi Mathair, as I mentioned I know what system Iam using, its Win10 *64 bit* .Also to be clear Iam talking about Soundblaster 720 instalation, in the post I initially replied you mentioned

"you need to add your Hardware ID of your realtek chip to the "*hdaudio.inf*" before doing these operations"

so not sure why you mention now HDXRT.inf? isnt this for other installation than sounblaster 720? When I checked some other inf files it was quite clear where to add my realtek HW IDs (because there were already rows with same "format", but in hdaudio.inf I have no idea where should I add them (where=which section)

The discussion on page where I downloaded the moded 720 driver mention bellow

"for some people getting "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection" error message after installing the sbx720 drivers and sbconnect2 control panel, google search for "genkga3" and use that to generate a new set of kga activation files for the sbconnect2 program to correctly recognize the audio device. some systems require a fresh or unique set of kga files for the sbconnect2 panel to work."

But that file genkga3 is not available anymore so I hope you Matthair my friend have some better method how to add my IDs directly


----------



## Màthair (Feb 9, 2018)

Simple, open the hdaudio.inf and write ur Hardware ID`s with the next example:

Copy the next text and paste UNDER the marked in the following image: (Then it would be something like that, here an example, ok?).

"%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Generic.DeviceDesc%  = HdAudModel, ,"Here u must paste ONE of ur Hardware ID`s)
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Generic.DeviceDesc%  = HdAudModel, ,(And here the other Hardware ID). 
Understood man?.
W/ the image and the example u can make it easy.
Have a nice day, and enjoy installing ur Sound BlasterX 720!.

REMENBER!, u must paste ur ID`s in the 86 or 64, DEPENDING UR Windows operating system.


----------



## Jmastab (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi everyone, I just found this mod and I think it could really help me out. 
I am trying to hookup my laptop (Acer Preditor Helios 300) through hdmi to the TV to my older stereo receiver that is setup through optical to get 5.1. Currently my audio is only working in stereo and it doesn't sound very good. The receiver is a  Sony STR-SE501 and my current Realtek driver is 6.0.1.8158.  I can get 5.1 Dolby Digital through my XB1 and PS4, I just can't on my laptop as I think it currently doesn't support it. I have something called Dolby Audio but I haven't had any luck with it as it only works through HDMI. I think I need Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect to get it to work with my stereo. I have tried to install the mod but I just get an error code. 
If anyone knows what I should do or if this mod will work please let me know. Thank You !


----------



## consoled (Feb 10, 2018)

Jmastab said:


> Hi everyone, I just found this mod and I think it could really help me out.
> I am trying to hookup my laptop (Acer Preditor Helios 300) through hdmi to the TV to my older stereo receiver that is setup through optical to get 5.1. Currently my audio is only working in stereo and it doesn't sound very good. The receiver is a  Sony STR-SE501 and my current Realtek driver is 6.0.1.8158.  I can get 5.1 Dolby Digital through my XB1 and PS4, I just can't on my laptop as I think it currently doesn't support it. I have something called Dolby Audio but I haven't had any luck with it as it only works through HDMI. I think I need Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect to get it to work with my stereo. I have tried to install the mod but I just get an error code.
> If anyone knows what I should do or if this mod will work please let me know. Thank You !


Dolby Home Theater v4 
Support: Dolby Digital Live 5.1 AC-3 16bit/48kHz on SPDIF (coxial/optical) and HDMI
Download: http://dldolby.blogspot.com/


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 10, 2018)

*Realtek HD Audio + Sound BlasterX 720° 6.0.1.8328 MOD by Lynn (2018-02-06)*












*Imperfect MOD, Only for personal study and research.*

*Driver Version:
6.0.1.8328*

*Software Vserion
3.22.11.0*

*Support System:
Win 7 64-bit / Win 10 64-bit*

*Support Hardware:
Realtek HD Audio Sound Card*

*Supported Hardware ID:*
*HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC*

*Warning:*
*Keygen from the Internet will be usually identified as a backdoor program by anti-virus software, please judge discretion before running. You may need to turn off the operating system built-in Windows Defender or third-party anti-virus software, and restart the computer before running the program.*




Spoiler: Installation Notes



*Before starting the installation, make sure that you have completely uninstalled the Realtek HD Audio driver and the sound card device in Device Manager should appear as a High Definition Audio device.*

*UEFI BIOS: Please turn off the Secure Boot Secure Boot option in the BIOS.*

*Win 10: Settings - Updates and Security - Recovery - Immediate Restart - Troubleshooting - Advanced Options - Startup Settings - Restart - 7 Disable driver signatures.*

*Unzip the XXXX_PGXXX_HDAudio folder and run Setup.exe to start the installation. When prompted by Windows, you can not verify the publisher of this driver software. Select the Always install this driver software option to restart the computer.*

*Run BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_2_11_0.exe to start the installation. After you finish, copy the ProgramData folder to the system root directory, extract the KGAGen.exe to the SoftwareLock folder, right-click to run as administrator, generate 35 groups of .kga files and then restart the computer.*






Spoiler: Download Link



http://www.mediafire.com/file/6ou3y9ux0bo6z4o/%5B2018-02-06%5D8328_REALTEK_CSB720_LYNNMOD.7z


----------



## Màthair (Feb 10, 2018)

Man!, And the* password? to the pack u share!. *


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 10, 2018)

*Other Realtek Modded Driver*



Spoiler: [2016-09-21] Realtek Sandbox HD Audio 2.75 Win_7_8_10 X86



Info: http://forum.vipersaudio.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=103768&extra=page=1
Download: http://www.mediafire.com/file/744d8gqk3z1qvug/[2016-09-21]Realtek_Sandbox_HD-Audio_2.75_Win7_X86_破解驱动.7z





Spoiler: [2016-09-21] Realtek SRS HD Audio Win_7_8_10 X86 X64



Info: http://forum.vipersaudio.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=103769&extra=page=1
Download: http://www.mediafire.com/file/9s6pitynnwcgn0o/[2016-09-21]Realtek_SRS_HD-Audio_2.71_Win7_X86_X64_改版驱动.7z





Spoiler: [2016-11-10] Realtek SRS XMB2 HD Audio Win7_8 MOD



Info: http://forum.vipersaudio.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=31040&extra=page=1
Download:  http://www.mediafire.com/file/wdf3acss6n61c8a/[2016-11-10]Realtek_SRS_X-Fi_HD-Audio_2.73_Win7_X86_X64_改版驱动.7z





Spoiler: [2016-09-17] Realtek X-Fi MB5 HD Audio Win7_8_10 X86 X64



Info: http://forum.vipersaudio.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=103761&extra=page=1
Download: http://www.mediafire.com/file/qbmdattq5yqs2vd/[2016-12-07]Realtek_XMB5_HD_Audio_4.39_Win7_8_10_X86_X64_个人改版.7z





Spoiler: [2017-04-26]Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.8036 + Suite Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 1.00.19



Info: https://apk.tw/thread-839836-1-1.html
Download: http://www.mediafire.com/file/9u5c6mkm5x35f5m/[2017-04-26]Realtek_Audio_Driver_V6.0.1.8036_+_Suite_Sound_Blaster_X-Fi_MB5_1.00.19.rar



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Spoiler: MF Shared Folder ( Archive Password, Audio Driver, Software for Audio Driver, etc)



http://www.mediafire.com/folder/3es3rafr3d2hi/Audio


----------



## Màthair (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey people, HERE U HAVE the same pack, *without password* 2 download, enjoy!.

http://www.mediafire.com/?7p982oo8u4oi2

And if any is interested, here a link w/ a PERFECT and COMPLETE Realtek Driver to download and ready to install w/ the "*NEW 3.22.11.0 Version" of the Sound BlasterX 720" (Driver Tested and installed in my Win Pro 10 x64&Win 7 Professional x64). *Valid to any Windows x64 Bits, from 7,8,8.1 and 10. The Driver is full, just was modified the "HDXRT.inf" to realize the installation of the SBX720, u have the "Realtek Audio Manager INTACT and completely functional; That`s all, .

http://www.mediafire.com/file/cg3a1rph12y6hl9/RTK+MOD+v6.0.1.8363.7z

In previous publications, I added images of the 13.3.22.11.0, (Really this executable is to the AE-5 Soundcard of Creative, but IS another NEW 720 Version) if any wants to see the images i`ve added, only for clarifications and doubts of the users about the installation and how the Sound Blaster Connect 2 was installed on my computer . Thanx 2 all!.



alanfox2000 said:


> *Other Realtek Modded Driver*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*alanfox2000, t*hat XMB2, is the real version The Black Console of creative), or the Gamespirit version of XMB2?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 10, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Man!, And the* password? to the pack u share!. *


Password: 123
*Sound BlasterX 720° 6.0.1.8328 MOD by Lynn using  Sound BlasterX AE-5 Driver + Sound Blaster Connect 2 + Connection Service + Alchemy*
If you want update above all 5 items, Download Sound Blaster Connect  Bundled with BlasterX AE-5 Driver from the MF Creative Bundled folder.
If you want update them individually, download the item you want MF Creative individual folder.

MF Folder Link at post #709 <-- All my share mod driver can find here

The software version of  Sound Connect 2 includes in 6.0.1.8328 MOD by Lynn should be 3.2.11.0 instead of 3.22.11.0.

The newest version of  Sound Blaster Connect 2 is 3.2.16.0


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 10, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Simple, open the hdaudio.inf and write ur Hardware ID`s with the next example:
> 
> Copy the next text and paste UNDER the marked in the following image: (Then it would be something like that, here an example, ok?).
> 
> ...


Hi Mathair, thanks for the reply as always this is exactly what I needed unfortunately I stii have message "your audio device cannot be detected" in SB connect.
Anything I did wrong?

[MfgModelSection.ntamd64]
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Generic.DeviceDesc%  = HdAudModel, ,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Generic.DeviceDesc%  = HdAudModel, ,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A102&REV_1000
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Generic.DeviceDesc%  = HdAudModel, ,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A102


720 installed correctly and work but as before SB connect says cant find device, check connection


----------



## abi_ug (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi, my mainboard is Gigabyte X58-USB3.
and onboard soundcard Realtek, is it possible to get Dolby Atmos or Dolby home theater running in PC via SPDIF (RCA Output) ?
cause i having problem with this soundcard i just only can hear at SPDIF plugin, and others plug there is no sound i can hear.
thank you


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Ka3el said:


> Hi Mathair, thanks for the reply as always this is exactly what I needed unfortunately I stii have message "your audio device cannot be detected" in SB connect.
> Anything I did wrong?
> 
> [MfgModelSection.ntamd64]
> ...



Before using the MOD, you should competely uninstall all audio driver & all audio enhancer software.
Check if there audio driver or  audio enhancer software in Programs and Features and uninstall them.

Uninstall the audio driver from Device Manger (tick delete the driver software) to restore the windows default driver.
And download Audio Driver Registry Clean.reg at #709 MF Folder)
Restart PC and follow the guide install again.






Your Hardware ID is

```
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A102&REV_1000
```
It is inculde in HDXRT.ini (your hardware supported), you don`t need add your hardware ID to the ini file

```
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
```





abi_ug said:


> Hi, my mainboard is Gigabyte X58-USB3.
> and onboard soundcard Realtek, is it possible to get Dolby Atmos or Dolby home theater running in PC via SPDIF (RCA Output) ?
> cause i having problem with this soundcard i just only can hear at SPDIF plugin, and others plug there is no sound i can hear.
> thank you



Have you try this?
https://dldolby.blogspot.com/2017/06/dolby-home-theater-v4-dolby-advanced.html


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 11, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Your Hardware ID is
> 
> ```
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A102&REV_1000
> ...



Hi Alan, Iam using bellow mod
https://dldolby.blogspot.cz/2017/12/from-creative-sound-blasterx-720-many.html
and I installed it after uninstalled previous version of Realtek. There is no any HDXRT file, only hdaudio.inf where I had to add my HD IDs (they were not there before)

Isnt my error case which is commented on downloade page?  :

"for some people getting "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection" error message after installing the sbx720 drivers and sbconnect2 control panel, google search for "genkga3" and use that to generate a new set of kga activation files for the sbconnect2 program to correctly recognize the audio device. some systems require a fresh or unique set of kga files for the sbconnect2 panel to work."

I dont like  to use these genkga files as antivir says its malware. Isnt there any version which I could install without using KGAGEN?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Run KGAGEN under windows safe mode, so your antivirus will not delete that file. If "Please check your connection" still exist, use lynn mod.


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 11, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Run KGAGEN under windows safe mode, so your antivirus will not delete that file. If "Please check your connection" still exist, use lynn mod.



Iam able to disable antivirus but I dont like idea to run the kgagen  Understand the reason antivirus mark it as dangerous and in reality probably not a virus but one never know.
Lynn mod also requires kgagen, isnt there really no version to work without keygen?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Dolby Atmos

for Windows 10 Only

Untest

1. Disable Driver Signature Enforcement
2. Install NET Framework  4.6.1 or higher
3. Install module x86 x64
4. Restart Windows
5. Install API->UpdateDax3Db->APP



Spoiler: API & APP



http://www.mediafire.com/folder/7is7kds9nj69o/Dolby_Atmos_(DAX3)





Ka3el said:


> Iam able to disable antivirus but I dont like idea to run the kgagen  Understand the reason antivirus mark it as dangerous and in reality probably not a virus but one never know.
> Lynn mod also requires kgagen, isnt there really no version to work without keygen?



antivirus false alarm, I have try it and nothing happen on my pc.
If you still suspect the virus, you can run it under sandbox  (e.g. sandboxie) , and copy back the 35 files out of the sandbox.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Feb 11, 2018)

@alanfox2000
works your DTS Connect in win 10 or in win 7?


----------



## TISbunno (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi, i try to install the *Realtek HD Audio + Sound BlasterX 720° 6.0.1.8328 MOD by Lynn (2018-02-06), i follow this step:*
1- disinstall old driver
2-clean the registrer with the .reg file
3-restart
4-install realtek software, reboot and wait for the other part of installation
5- use the .reg "registro audio no firmado"
6- reboot
after this step the driver that windows see are the high definition audio from microsoft.
i would like to install the realtek mod driver with dolby atmos and dolby home theatre (or creative 720, depends on who offers more). Someone could share a complete guide? 
I would like to point out that the pc is a hp dv6 laptop


----------



## abi_ug (Feb 12, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Before using the MOD, you should competely uninstall all audio driver & all audio enhancer software.
> Check if there audio driver or  audio enhancer software in Programs and Features and uninstall them.
> 
> Uninstall the audio driver from Device Manger (tick delete the driver software) to restore the windows default driver.
> ...



no haven't download from that blogspot, but i already download dolby home theater from others web like lenovo etc. but didn't work.
ok i try from your link. thank you so much

I try from your link. does work too.
the equalizer does not work

i try to install driver mod from you :
Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.8036 + Suite Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 1.00.19

and i get this message




hi, again
im successed installin DJ Urko MOD and Dolby Digital active

which better Dolby vs DTS vs SRS vs SoundBlaster Connect(720)


----------



## Màthair (Feb 12, 2018)

Ka3el said:


> Hi Mathair, thanks for the reply as always this is exactly what I needed unfortunately I stii have message "your audio device cannot be detected" in SB connect.
> Anything I did wrong?
> 
> [MfgModelSection.ntamd64]
> ...



Ok man!, don`t worry. Download the RTK Driver i`ve uploaded the link a few days ago, install it (using windows test mode) and remenber copy and paste ur Hardware ID`s in the HDXRT.inf inside the subfolder WIN64 before install; then install the crack (KGAGen.exe); and once u`ve done this reboot, and once again in windows install the Soun BlasterX Connect 2.exe. Reboot, and when enter in windows execute the console SB Connect, should be completeley functional and working fine. 

Here`s the RTK Driver link:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/cg3a1rph12y6hl9/RTK+MOD+v6.0.1.8363.7z


----------



## Azorath (Feb 12, 2018)

No matter what I installed Mb5 and 720° never works...  I use a monster Tulpa T7 V13.1 laptop, and it comes with soundblaster cinema 3 onboard. now I'm not able to use it too. Too lazy to format the win 10 from start...

Oh and I have Soundblaster Tactic 3D Rage with usb and that is only works with SB Tactic software. 

Is there anything I can do? Oh mathairs and alanfox2000s realtek drivers doesnt load up. install finishes normally but driver seems to be microsoft and there is no realtek symbol. never tried to load with inf...

my realtek device have these ID. 

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_15588703&REV_1002
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_15588703


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 12, 2018)

open the inf file, see if the inf file have not include your hardware id, add your own ID and save the file.  And you should already disable driver signature before install the driver.
If the realtek setup error or driver didn't load, try install though device manager.
Just like this video


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 12, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Ok man!, don`t worry. Download the RTK Driver i`ve uploaded the link a few days ago, install it (using windows test mode) and remenber copy and paste ur Hardware ID`s in the HDXRT.inf inside the subfolder WIN64 before install; then install the crack (KGAGen.exe); and once u`ve done this reboot, and once again in windows install the Soun BlasterX Connect 2.exe. Reboot, and when enter in windows execute the console SB Connect, should be completeley functional and working fine.
> 
> Here`s the RTK Driver link:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/cg3a1rph12y6hl9/RTK+MOD+v6.0.1.8363.7z



Hi Mathair, KGAGEN.exe can be any version? for example that one which is supported with lynn mod?

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6ou3y9ux0bo6z4o/[2018-02-06]8328_REALTEK_CSB720_LYNNMOD.7z


----------



## Màthair (Feb 12, 2018)

Ka3el said:


> Hi Mathair, KGAGEN.exe can be any version? for example that one which is supported with lynn mod?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/6ou3y9ux0bo6z4o/[2018-02-06]8328_REALTEK_CSB720_LYNNMOD.7z



Yes!, of course.



Jimmy9303 said:


> @alanfox2000
> works your DTS Connect in win 10 or in win 7?



YES, Works!, i`ve tested and installed the mod in my win 7 x64 professional, go ok.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 13, 2018)

How


alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek HD Audio + Sound BlasterX 720° 6.0.1.8328 MOD by Lynn (2018-02-06)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How is the sound quality when using sound blaster 720 and also does it go up audio format 24 bits 192000hz


----------



## abi_ug (Feb 13, 2018)

Azorath said:


> No matter what I installed Mb5 and 720° never works...  I use a monster Tulpa T7 V13.1 laptop, and it comes with soundblaster cinema 3 onboard. now I'm not able to use it too. Too lazy to format the win 10 from start...
> 
> Oh and I have Soundblaster Tactic 3D Rage with usb and that is only works with SB Tactic software.
> 
> ...



Hi, Sorry i have same problem yesterday when installin driver from this forum. after done installing when i check driver in device manager and driver provide always microsoft) then i try too update with manual install and i choose file and replace driver from this forum. and done. now my RT driver provider is from DJ Urko. 
Dolby Audio Digital work perfect. but i'm still having trouble on how i can my sound card can worked with dolby atmos


----------



## HiHawk (Feb 13, 2018)

When comparing SBX Prostudio and BlasterX Acoustic Engine, the effect of surround etc. is different.
Also, software can not be used unless lock is released.

If you do not recognize it please add as follows
HDAUDIO \ FUNC_01 & VEN_ 10EC & DEV_ xxxx
SUBSYS is unnecessary.

I am using this combination.
PC board: ASUS ROG Z270G-GAMING
Realtek ALC 1220 (custom 6.0.1.8295) + SB Connect 2 (3.2.16.0)
Realtek ALC 1220 (custom 6.0.1.8295) + SB-XFI MB 5 (MSI 1.00.14)


----------



## Azorath (Feb 13, 2018)

Ok now I get the 720° working but mb5 still can't find a device to connect :|

Also my headphone doesn't work with the usb


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 13, 2018)

byu1 said:


> soundblaster 720?    I have soundblaster connect 2 come with new gigabyte motherboard.   are they the same?



actually they are the same but it depends on what kga license files are stored in the C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock folder.  I've done recent tests on an old Intel board with a Realtek HD audio chip and the SB Connect 2 program will recognize my audio chip with a properly modded realtek driver AND either the CTLLAS4HX2.kga or CTLNBK2HX2.kga file is present in that Creative SoftwareLock folder.  I remove both of those kga files from that folder, reload SBConnect2 and it won't recognize my audio device (hence the error message "your device cannot be detected").  I then close the program, put back either CTLLAS4HX2.kga or CTLNBK2HX2.kga file into the SoftwareLock folder, re-launch SBConnect2 and it recognized my realtek audio device again.  but I removed the other kga license files (except for those two) as I don't need them.  if I have only just the CTLLAS4HX2.kga file, SBConnect2 recognizes my audio chip but the program shows itself as soundblasterx 360.  I then move that file out of the Softwarelock folder and put the CTLNBK2HX2.kga file into that folder, reload SBConnect and it shows itself as soundblasterx 720.

note - the CTD1JXF23A.kga license file is needed to activate the Creative ALChemy app that is included with X-FI MB3/MB5 and SBConnect2.



Azorath said:


> Ok now I get the 720° working but mb5 still can't find a device to connect :|
> 
> Also my headphone doesn't work with the usb



you can not use both sbx720 and mb5 at the same time.  different versions of the creative integration DLL files (mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll) bundled with certain realtek driver versions activate different integrated creative softwares (meaning some will work and others won't).  v6.0.1.7751 is the last version that supported x-fi mb5 on my audio chip (I had x-fi mb5 program v1.00.19), which had v1.2.16.101 of the mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files.  v7756 had v1.2.16.102 of those creative DLL files that caused the X-FI MB5 program to no longer support my realtek audio chip BUT on the other hand, v1.2.16.102 of those same mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files started to add support for soundblaster cinema3, which the SBCinema3 app DID support & recognize my realtek audio device.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 13, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby Atmos
> 
> for Windows 10 Only
> 
> ...



Alan could you fix the Dolby Atmos module/ inf, it won't let me install it on my realtek audio or at least show me how to install it.. Thanks


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 14, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Alan could you fix the Dolby Atmos module/ inf, it won't let me install it on my realtek audio or at least show me how to install it.. Thanks



Does anyone try my Dolby Atmos and it works?

If no one said yes,  there may be a lock on Dolby Atmos.

From the realtek driver inf file,  you can a section call DolbyATMOSUnlock_somenumbers.AddReg, e.g.


Spoiler





```
[DolbyATMOSUnlock_19E53200.AddReg]
HKLM, "SOFTWARE\Dolby\Atmos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

[DolbyATMOSUnlock_17AA3807.AddReg]
HKLM, "SOFTWARE\Dolby\Atmos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

[DolbyATMOSUnlock_17AA380A.AddReg]
HKLM, "SOFTWARE\Dolby\AtmosOEM", "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_17AA380A", %REG_BINARY%, 64,0E,CF,33,58,A3,90,37,DB,B9,54,72,E3,BE,25,09,78,58,12,5C,71,1C,E1,E5,22,97,F7,AD,D0,B6,8D,31,6F,D8,35,C1,0D,8A,22,AD,B3,89,F6,CF,CD,26,C2,24,E7,A5,D9,8F,10,56,0C,A2,BF,2A,5F,40,FC,2C,2C,EE,79,C2,12,59,E3,63,C5,F8,B9,40,F0,99,1E,8F,3F,D1,E9,DB,6B,FB,74,3A,27,7D,3D,C8,3D,ED,FF,AA,33,D6,BE,2E,FE,26,53,4A,BA,3A,CD,3A,CD,5E,77,54,B9,53,3A,42,EB,00,AA,1E,C1,8F,DF,8B,0C,77,FE,A9,A5,4A,7F,B7,6B,EE,77,34,E1,4C,17,1A,2E,69,B4,E0,61,90,11,B8,F6,82,DA,37,0D,A5,3F,99,2A,31,14,0E,70,46,B3,F6,08,A2,B8,4D,F0,2A,85,54,0B,92,AC,5E,01,A8,99,BB,0F,49,8F,3A,98,2F,51,EE,83,EA,6D,CF,24,D4,8D,76,FC,88,B4,29,04,5D,C3,58,BC,44,14,E0,96,F6,7E,80,A3,24,4E,52,74,B8,96,02,3F,80,F0,6D,FB,A2,C2,01,3F,5C,F8,3C,6A,AB,B1,09,BC,04,84,F3,09,D5,6D,09,39,53,3A,B6,16,19,67,11,0D,6B,92,00,9E,34,5E,CB,45,8D,60,D7,68,2B,D7,F9,11,F1,F0,A3,74,6D,E4,0C,2F,AE,3E,88,35,3C,4A,36,46,E2,84,FF,A4,65,B5,B1,47,1D,51,87,56,02,8E,15,B2,B5,D9,65,AB,13,A1,81,AA,85,59,8F,01,3A,EF,4C,B0,BB,50,9E,4B,BB,3B,8F,85,53,97,DB,61,B2,78,FA,48,C1,B9,79,AE,EC,BB,74,BA,78,9D,0F,A0,16,40,8E,1A,2C,4B,F6,F9,7C,A2,3B,BF,F8,0C,AC,24,B7,0B,BD,A4,AD,BC,63,C4,86,6C,BE,4F,78,40,C5,BF,41,9D,30,71,8B,B7,74,CA,86,C8,89,7C,A9,7B,C0,60,0F,9B,AF,D8,05,EB,B5,87,64,A4,A2,3A,B4,E6,AC,C4,B9,53,6B,FA,C9,02,3E,AB,A7,38,82,9B,21,51,97,5D,A6,B7,78,58,4C,C8,17,59,7C,EC,FD,08,AB,78,04,B8,56,AC,7A,F9,10,A4,61,F7,E9,FE,A9,A7,0E,85,B1,C7,37,C3,F3,88,12,A2,AB,66,C4,1E,8A,7A,64,4A,EC,39,DC,53,22,6E,A4,64,2F,AF,CB,3B,05,0C,76,9E,C9,42,D4,86,21,07,16,DC,37,3C,7A,6D,D6,23,96,79,97,CF,8B,DF,FE,64,8D,B0,16,41,45
```




may be you need a keygen to unlock the software for you hardware id to use it
let wait someone make a "crack" on it


----------



## Azorath (Feb 14, 2018)

[QUOTE="alanfox2000, post: 3798691, member: 176794"

you can not use both sbx720 and mb5 at the same time.  different versions of the creative integration DLL files (mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll) bundled with certain realtek driver versions activate different integrated creative softwares (meaning some will work and others won't).  v6.0.1.7751 is the last version that supported x-fi mb5 on my audio chip (I had x-fi mb5 program v1.00.19), which had v1.2.16.101 of the mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files.  v7756 had v1.2.16.102 of those creative DLL files that caused the X-FI MB5 program to no longer support my realtek audio chip BUT on the other hand, v1.2.16.102 of those same mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files started to add support for soundblaster cinema3, which the SBCinema3 app DID support & recognize my realtek audio device.[/QUOTE]



uuuh I see; I changed mbapo232 and 264 at syswow64 and filedepository and it did worked without installing or even test mode. Now I do definitely need a win 10 refreshing format but I do understand what I have to do this time at least  

Now the real question begin; I'm using the sound blaster tactic 3d  but also I want to use razer surround with it too. how can I connect these two? I believe there is going to be some lag but the chain have to look like this I guess; 

The Sound Source (Game)> Razer Surround app> Razers driver output> **break** > SB Tactic input > SB's output ---> headphone via usb


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 14, 2018)

Azorath said:


> No matter what I installed Mb5 and 720° never works...  I use a monster Tulpa T7 V13.1 laptop, and it comes with soundblaster cinema 3 onboard. now I'm not able to use it too. Too lazy to format the win 10 from start...
> 
> Oh and I have Soundblaster Tactic 3D Rage with usb and that is only works with SB Tactic software.
> 
> ...



I'm looking at the monster web site and that tulpa t7 laptop is supposed to support SBCinema3 but it did not work under Win10?
maybe a win10 cumulative update broke SBC3 support; in that case I'd force ngen.exe to re-generate all the .NET runtimes by running each of the following (but make sure the sound blaster cinema 3 program (sbcinema3.exe) is not running or closed):
%windir%\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\ngen.exe update /force
%windir%\microsoft.net64\framework\v4.0.30319\ngen.exe update /force
you can do this easily with this batch script file [run the cmd script file and specify option 1 to do a full update of .net]
then try reloading the sound blaster cinema3 app.

AND you have to be using a Realtek audio driver between 6.0.1.7756 (that one had v1.2.16.102 of the mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files) and 6.0.1.8036 [R2.81] (that realtek driver had v1.2.16.131 of those mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files).  The customized v6.0.1.8053 driver from Gigabyte or the customized v6.0.1.8067 driver from ASRock have v1.2.16.132 of those Creative integration DLL files, which should also make SBC3 work but may not allow integration with x-fi mb3/mb5 or SBCinema2.  Anything higher like in the 8100s/8200s/8300s (which contain v1.2.65.x of those creative integration files OR the Creative DLL files are missing or non-existent) will not make SBcinema 3 program recognize the realtek audio device.



HiHawk said:


> When comparing SBX Prostudio and BlasterX Acoustic Engine, the effect of surround etc. is different.
> Also, software can not be used unless lock is released.
> 
> If you do not recognize it please add as follows
> ...



*wrong* driver version AND *wrong* XFI MB5 application version, (and maybe wrong motherboard) HiHawk.
MB5 application must be *v1.00.19* as that one officially supports ALC1220 (at least the ALC1220 chips on the Gigabyte boards like GA-Z270X Gaming K5, GA-Z270MX Gaming K5 & GA-AX370-Gaming K7 [rev. 1.0])
get one of those boards instead as those boards have official X-FI MB5 support (and using either v6.0.1.7989 or v6.0.1.8053 driver)


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 15, 2018)

I have Realtek ALC1220 with Nahimic 2. I am uisng them both. Nahimic gives me more surround and nice effects in game.  It's on my MSI Gaming Carbon B350 motherboard
Can I use this over my drivers.or do I need to fully remove the ones that I have ?


----------



## WATERMAN1995 (Feb 15, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby Atmos
> 
> for Windows 10 Only
> 
> ...


There were some mistakes in your inf fileprovided anyway i made some corrections. Audio quality improve a lot.
modified inf attached...

Install from device manager


----------



## Màthair (Feb 15, 2018)

To the interested people.........

*Creative Sound Blaster Connect 2 Versión 2.1.7.0 (New version updated).*

http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...ory&Itemid=352&func=startdown&id=3333&lang=en


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Feb 15, 2018)

WATERMAN1995 said:


> There were some mistakes in your inf fileprovided anyway i made some corrections. Audio quality improve a lot.
> modified inf attached...
> 
> Install from device manager


Now it installs thanks,but when i click dolby icon nothing happens when i go control panel sound trying to turn it on or off no difference.Im on Windows 10 Pro x64.It probably is cause app and api arent same version  can someone upload  Dolby Atmos (DAX3) App x64 1.1.7.32?


----------



## Jayce (Feb 15, 2018)

WATERMAN1995 said:


> There were some mistakes in your inf fileprovided anyway i made some corrections. Audio quality improve a lot.
> modified inf attached...
> 
> Install from device manager


This Dolby Atmos  doesn't support 5.1 configuration? I only see stereo. It installed fine, just wondering why I only see stereo configuration. Also even if you turn off or on the Dolby Atmos from audio control panel, you can't tell the difference.


----------



## WATERMAN1995 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jayce said:


> This Dolby Atmos  doesn't support 5.1 configuration? I only see stereo. It installed fine, just wondering why I only see stereo configuration. Also even if you turn off or on the Dolby Atmos from audio control panel, you can't tell the difference.


just install DOLBY api and DOLBY app then reboot sound panel will work just fine


----------



## Jayce (Feb 16, 2018)

WATERMAN1995 said:


> just install DOLBY api and DOLBY app then reboot sound panel will work just fine



Thanks it works perfectly, sound difference is quite huge.


----------



## Irth (Feb 16, 2018)

Could you upload the corrected inf file please?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 16, 2018)

Irth said:


> Could you upload the corrected inf file please?



Inf fixed
Dobly Atmos inf &dll
x86: 1.1.7.13
x64: 1.1.7.13


----------



## Irth (Feb 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Inf fixed
> Dobly Atmos inf &dll
> x86: 1.1.7.13
> x64: 1.1.7.13


Thank you,
but by my device it is still Dolby Audio and not Dolby Atmos


----------



## WATERMAN1995 (Feb 16, 2018)

Irth said:


> Thank you
> 
> But by my device it is still Dolby Audio and not Dolby Atmos


try uploded hdaudio1.inf



WATERMAN1995 said:


> try uploded hdaudio1.inf
> Also install dolby atmos api and app then only works gud luck


----------



## Hradlo (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi i want realtek audio driver latest version with dolby atmos and dolby audio and i dont know how to mod it. If i install only dolby atmos my subwoofer on laptop not working only with realtek audio works but then i have only dolby audio no atmos. thanks for reply


----------



## Irth (Feb 16, 2018)

That worked
but now the individual customization does not work anymore


----------



## HiHawk (Feb 16, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> *wrong* driver version AND *wrong* XFI MB5 application version, (and maybe wrong motherboard) HiHawk.
> MB5 application must be *v1.00.19* as that one officially supports ALC1220 (at least the ALC1220 chips on the Gigabyte boards like GA-Z270X Gaming K5, GA-Z270MX Gaming K5 & GA-AX370-Gaming K7 [rev. 1.0])
> get one of those boards instead as those boards have official X-FI MB5 support (and using either v6.0.1.7989 or v6.0.1.8053 driver)



Let's break the story.
Realtek's INF driver distinguishes installation with SUBSYS.
You can install it by adding edits to it.
For example, HDXSRSD.inf contains a description of SRS.

Realtek HD Audio Driver(6.0.1.8295)
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z270X-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl

Also, MB3 / MB5 / MB6 (X720) uses HDXMB3H.inf
SB Cinema 3 uses HDXSBC 3 H. inf.

Actually it is MB3 / MB5 / MB6 (X720)
Make the necessary files (MBAPO 232.dll, MBAPO 264. dll, MBWrp 64. dll, MBfilt64.sys)
The driver will move if there is a description and INF as long as it is up to date if it is ported.

There was 1.00.19 in MB5. Thank you for the information.


----------



## HiHawk (Feb 18, 2018)

I will share some Mod that I have edited.
We are editing based on signed driver.
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/6d0xu8wdnv57b/Realtek_HDA

Signed driver (32 bit & 64 bit)
*Realtek with DAX 2 (6.0.1.8363) + DAX 2 App (0.8.6.75)*

Unsigned driver (64 bit only)
*Realtek with X-FI MB 5 (6.0.1.8295) + X-FI MB 5 (1.0.0.19)
Realtek with X 720 (6.0.1.8295) + X 720 (2.1.7.0)*

The device name is of course Realtek standard.            This Mod works with Realtek ALC 2xx - ALC 12xx. Includes ASIO. It does not work with Realtek SST Audio.
Creative's software please drop KGA from other. You can use the same KGA on MB5 and MB6 (X720).

I tried Mod on X720 and DAX3. But it was incomplete.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 18, 2018)

HiHawk said:


> I will share some Mod that I have edited.
> We are editing based on signed driver.
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/6d0xu8wdnv57b/Realtek_HDA
> 
> ...



Will you try to complete the DAX3?


----------



## dododo (Feb 18, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Does anyone try my Dolby Atmos and it works?
> 
> If no one said yes,  there may be a lock on Dolby Atmos.
> 
> ...



This collection includes Sbx720/dax2/atmos/harman/dts simultaneous use
The function of SBX720 receiver system EQ
At this point Atmos +SBX720 or DTS AUDIO +SBX720
Can be superimposed on Dolby and DTS sound with innovative eax and EQ
No longer use Realtek reverb, etc.
This bag has a flaw.
And he's using a Realtek driver, not a Microsoft driver.
So the problem is that the sound card console interface is missing on many computers.
This is the most complete mod package now, and if you want to sort it out, update him.
Update yourself to the latest version of Realtek.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/m6g2279rton3tfs/RealtekHD-mod_atmos_dts_sbx720.zip

                key modmod
100% ATMOS+DTS AUDIO+SBX720


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 18, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Thanks it works perfectly, sound difference is quite huge.


Guys, does this (DOLBY ATMOS) work only with digital output or also with analog?


----------



## Hradlo (Feb 18, 2018)

Ka3el said:


> Guys, does this (DOLBY ATMOS) work only with digital output or also with analog?


with analog too.



HiHawk said:


> I will share some Mod that I have edited.
> We are editing based on signed driver.
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/6d0xu8wdnv57b/Realtek_HDA
> 
> ...


Hi i am realy interested in DAX3 mod. Do you complete the mod ?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 18, 2018)

Dolby Atmos API -> Do NOT click UpdateDax3Db.exe -> APP -> tuning data is missing
Dolby Atmos API -> click  UpdateDax3Db.exe -> APP ->  app cannot open

registry key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Dolby\AtmosOEM found on
HUAWEI MateBook X with dax3 audio driver: http://download-c1.huawei.com/downl...oadId=95345&version=413758&siteCode=worldwide
and different hardware ID use different registry key BINARY data


Spoiler: Matebook X





```
[DolbyATMOSUnlock_19E53201.AddReg]
HKLM, "SOFTWARE\Dolby\Atmos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
```






Spoiler: Another Hardware ID





```
[DolbyATMOSUnlock_17AA3810.AddReg]
HKLM, "SOFTWARE\Dolby\Atmos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
```


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 18, 2018)

dododo said:


> This collection includes Sbx720/dax2/atmos/harman/dts simultaneous use
> The function of SBX720 receiver system EQ
> At this point Atmos +SBX720 or DTS AUDIO +SBX720
> Can be superimposed on Dolby and DTS sound with innovative eax and EQ
> ...


Installed no problem, I see dolby atmos in the tray but
1.besides it seems I hear no difference
2. when opening dolby atmos from the tray I have mesage "tuning data is missing"
3.Anyone know how to make Battlefield 1 beleive I have dolby atmos? (currently the atmos option in BF1 sound setting still grey) or it detect only HDMI?


----------



## Jayce (Feb 18, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby Atmos API -> Do NOT click UpdateDax3Db.exe -> APP -> tuning data is missing
> Dolby Atmos API -> click  UpdateDax3Db.exe -> APP ->  app cannot open
> 
> registry key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Dolby\AtmosOEM found on
> ...


This is the newer version of Dolby Atmos software, hopefully you can crack and we can then use it.


----------



## dododo (Feb 18, 2018)

Ka3el said:


> Installed no problem, I see dolby atmos in the tray but
> 1.besides it seems I hear no difference
> 2. when opening dolby atmos from the tray I have mesage "tuning data is missing"
> 3.Anyone know how to make Battlefield 1 beleive I have dolby atmos? (currently the atmos option in BF1 sound setting still grey) or it detect only HDMI?



1.ATMOS+SBX720 EQ EAX or DTS AUDIO+SBX720 EQ EAX 
Do not use Realtek Reverb
2.YES
3.Using the new version creative software
Try SBX720 EQ only 3.5 analog
or Dolby Access


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 18, 2018)

dododo said:


> 1.ATMOS+SBX720 EQ EAX or DTS AUDIO+SBX720 EQ EAX
> Do not use Realtek Reverb
> 2.YES
> 3.Using the new version creative software
> ...


1.Sorry what is Realtek Reverb?
2."Yes"? ..does that mean its normal?
3. New version of creative software? Iam using files you provided today
I have dolby access but not possible to configure atmos theatre (only atmos for headphones) as it says it requires HDMI connection


----------



## Màthair (Feb 18, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby Atmos API -> Do NOT click UpdateDax3Db.exe -> APP -> tuning data is missing
> Dolby Atmos API -> click  UpdateDax3Db.exe -> APP ->  app cannot open
> 
> registry key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Dolby\AtmosOEM found on
> ...




Where i can find the binaries of my Hradware ID`s in the registry alanfox2000?, u know how to do 2 get my binaries in the registry. Thanx in advance man. 

2day, i`ve found this RELIC from creative software, if anyone is interested can download it from this link:

http://ccftp.creative.com/Applications/AVP/11961/0xC5F75EFB/XMB2-VDWEB-W1-LB_R1.exe.

This XMB2 include drivers, i remenber that people had problems w/ their XMB2 why the packs never have Drivers included, that was a very f****** fith of creative with its users (which is still happening today). 

Add a pic of the software here:


----------



## HiHawk (Feb 18, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Will you try to complete the DAX3?





ATOMS (DAX 3) will issue an error if there is no tuning data, but actually you can run it.


Since I was able to create a new Mod, I uploaded it.
Difference with other Mod. It is lightweight for personal build.
Also, the test sound can be played without delay.

Realtek (6.0.1.8295) + MB 5 (1.0.0.19) + DOLBY AUDIO  (DAX2) (0.8.6.75)
Realtek (6.0.1.8295) + MB 5 (1.0.0.19) + DOLBY ATOMS (DAX3) (1.1.0.12)

Realtek (6.0.1.8295) + SBC3 (1.0.0.12) + DOLBY AUDIO  (DAX2) (0.8.6.75)
Realtek (6.0.1.8295) + SBC3 (1.0.0.12) + DOLBY ATOMS (DAX3) (1.1.0.12)

Realtek (6.0.1.8295) Creative MB5, SBC3, X720, Only Driver
Realtek (6.0.1.8363) DAX2  Only Driver (WHQL Build)



Spoiler: Hawk Mod Driver



DL http://www.mediafire.com/folder/8vhnef17hhbk7/Stable_Build





Spoiler: MB5+DAX2 & DAX3 Sound Test



Please invalidate the effect and please listen with the speaker.
Please note the volume.
https://mega.nz/#!IdxnRZqB!jgYYJOP87Z-zeRElGn7apZ0QNh77_F4fPb_hibRuCi0
https://mega.nz/#!dZZQEZrb!ljQ_8QJG88VrXKj6iOGSShZ55ypOR3VoNehzRD-lr-4


----------



## Jayce (Feb 18, 2018)

HiHawk said:


> View attachment 97410
> ATOMS (DAX 3) will issue an error if there is no tuning data, but actually you can run it.
> 
> Since I was able to create a new Mod, I uploaded it.
> ...


 How is the sound quality with creative and Dolby Atmos?


----------



## consoled (Feb 19, 2018)

Jayce said:


> How is the sound quality with creative and Dolby Atmos?


Demo Sound Blaster Cinema 3


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Feb 19, 2018)

dododo said:


> This collection includes Sbx720/dax2/atmos/harman/dts simultaneous use
> The function of SBX720 receiver system EQ
> At this point Atmos +SBX720 or DTS AUDIO +SBX720
> Can be superimposed on Dolby and DTS sound with innovative eax and EQ
> ...




hi dododo , i dont know how to make it this fully functional so,
pls give the exact instructions for the complete installation!!!!!


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 19, 2018)

If you use the older or newest atmos api and use 1.1.0.12 app and run UpdateDax3Db.exe, you got another error - missing dolby driver component, please contact your supplier.
If you skip run UpdateDax3Db.exe step, it will show missing tuning data.
May be the function of UpdateDax3Db.exe  is to add tuning data of your PC.
I don't know why the error show, the modded driver has all dll files of DAX3 and these file has registered to the system.
Old version realtek driver 8083 inf don't have the registry key "SOFTWARE\Dolby\AtmosOEM" to unlock the software, I think this is for newer version and 1.1.0.12 app don't check that registry key.

I had spent some time to search some inf config  (8083)  relation to the atmos, may be it is the inf problem which cause the atmos app 1.1.0.12 show the driver component error.

I found nothing. may be someone can help?

8083 WHQL driver from WU
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=realtek 8083

8083 DAX3 app, driver(dll),  API
http://www.mediafire.com/file/wqh0yk0dj5fpq1m/Realtek_8083_DAX3.7z

PCs with Dolby Atmos
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/categories/pc.html

If you want the newest version of DAX3, you need crack. Sorry *Màthai*r, I don't know how to crack software. May be you can visit nsane forum and found some cracker to help you.

Now I am using DAX2 instead of DAX3, because the problem of 1.1.0.12 app component error and uncracked newest app version (app don't show up). And it is annoy that it show missing tuning data when you PC startup everytime.


----------



## dododo (Feb 19, 2018)

NEW Sound Tracker: DolbyGame
DolbyGame =ATMOS+DAX Radar

1.creative Scout Radar
2.ASUS SONIC SUITE or ASUS Sonic Radar by nahimic2/3
3.nahimic Radar
4.DAX Radar！！！

http://www.soundblaster.com/technology/gaming?scout-radar
http://www.a-volute.com/
https://www.msi.com/blog/immersive-evolved-nahimic-2-audio-software-for-gaming


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 19, 2018)

HiHawk said:


> View attachment 97410
> ATOMS (DAX 3) will issue an error if there is no tuning data, but actually you can run it.
> 
> View attachment 97414
> ...



ah nice!  update the SBC3 app to version 1.0.0.14.  Gigabyte and Sager Notebooks (for NP5872 laptop) have that latest version of SBCinema3.

I'm starting to realize that having too many kga activation files present in that SoftwareLock folder creates detection problems (thus "no supported audio device available" error message in MB5/SBC3 or "your device cannot be detected" message in SBX720; the creative SBCinema apps & the XFI MB3/MB5 apps hate having to check all those kga license files to see if they're valid or not - MB3/MB5/SBC3 works better when there are much less kga files to check in the SoftwareLock folder - there's a saying that goes "less is more").  So I decided to get rid of many of them and keep *only a few* of them present [I kinda know which ones to keep and which ones to remove] and doing that improves detection rates, especially with newer Realtek drivers containing newer versions of the creative mbapo2 DLL files.


----------



## Màthair (Feb 19, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> ah nice!  update the SBC3 app to version 1.0.0.14.  Gigabyte and Sager Notebooks (for NP5872 laptop) have that latest version of SBCinema3.
> 
> I'm starting to realize that having too many kga activation files present in that SoftwareLock folder creates detection problems (thus "no supported audio device available" error message in MB5/SBC3 or "your device cannot be detected" message in SBX720; the creative SBCinema apps & the XFI MB3/MB5 apps hate having to check all those kga license files to see if they're valid or not - MB3/MB5/SBC3 works better when there are much less kga files to check in the SoftwareLock folder - there's a saying that goes "less is more").  So I decided to get rid of many of them and keep *only a few* of them present [I kinda know which ones to keep and which ones to remove] and doing that improves detection rates, especially with newer Realtek drivers containing newer versions of the creative mbapo2 DLL files.



Wow, I liked the test videos and the sound; I imagine that in a way these videos are to demonstrate the quality and difference of sound between the MB5 and the DAX2 and DAX3. Which windows operating system do you use?. Thanx!.


----------



## dododo (Feb 20, 2018)

NEW Sound Tracker: DolbyGame
DolbyGame =ATMOS+DAX Radar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6o7nv4hehwtdahn/Dolby__Game_-WHQL.7z

key:modmodmod


----------



## Azorath (Feb 20, 2018)

When I'm using modded drivers my on board microphones  stops working. Problem occurs somewhere between discord, pubg or csgo triangle that I couldn't able to understand..


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 20, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Where i can find the binaries of my Hradware ID`s in the registry alanfox2000?, u know how to do 2 get my binaries in the registry. Thanx in advance man.
> 
> 2day, i`ve found this RELIC from creative software, if anyone is interested can download it from this link:
> 
> ...



well Màthair here's a screen shot of my relative's Dell Inspiron 580 desktop computer using Win7 ultimate edition with a Realtek 6.0.1.8356 driver (un-modded because the driver was installed thru the HDXTHXD.INF file) with X-FI MB2:





the hardware ID mentioned is "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10280438" which is listed in that hdxthxd.inf file.
bonus points for installing the MSI-OEM version of X-FI MB2 on there (the mb2 download is listed for the msi big bang xpower ii board for win7 x64), which did not disable the realtek environment & equalizer sound effect options, hence I have those realtek EQ & environment options available while using the x-fi mb2 suite [crazy but true].  the "oem" x-fi mb2 suites from other manufacturers (asus, gigabyte & clevo) remove the Realtek EQ & environment options & don't include the drivers.

if HiHawk wants to try to mod newer drivers, he could try these ones (these I got from the MS Update Catalog site - v8328 x64 w/ creative dll files; v8356 x64 w/ creative dll files - the mbapo232.dll & mbapo264.dll files in the 8356 cab pack are v2.0 & only work under Win10 and those 2 dll files are not used under win7) - these are the only few realtek driver packs from MS that have the creative files as most of the time, the realtek audio driver packs from


----------



## Màthair (Feb 20, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> well Màthair here's a screen shot of my relative's Dell Inspiron 580 desktop computer using Win7 ultimate edition with a Realtek 6.0.1.8356 driver (un-modded because the driver was installed thru the HDXTHXD.INF file) with X-FI MB2:
> 
> View attachment 97461
> 
> ...



I`m glad u enjoy w/ this pack, (i got this pack from 8 years ago!), that i`ve downloaded from the page i`ve added here; and at the time I had installed this MB2 in my computer (it was an asus motherboard); and worked wonderfully for what they were in their day MB2 creative and realtek drivers (the only person - that I knew personally - was Gamespirit.Imaginate, and even I had the MB3 that had just left d4 new and wanted to crack it to get it to the internet for everyone, I gave it to the serial to register it.Imaginate, the little I know about doing drivers was taught to me by Gamespirit. This is A RELIC, the MB2, hahahahaha. But are things that i like to save in my computer. Well, i hope u enjoy; and u can find someone to mod the driver to improve the development and development of the MB2. Regards my friend!.


----------



## HiHawk (Feb 21, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> ah nice!  update the SBC3 app to version 1.0.0.14.  Gigabyte and Sager Notebooks (for NP5872 laptop) have that latest version of SBCinema3.
> 
> I'm starting to realize that having too many kga activation files present in that SoftwareLock folder creates detection problems (thus "no supported audio device available" error message in MB5/SBC3 or "your device cannot be detected" message in SBX720; the creative SBCinema apps & the XFI MB3/MB5 apps hate having to check all those kga license files to see if they're valid or not - MB3/MB5/SBC3 works better when there are much less kga files to check in the SoftwareLock folder - there's a saying that goes "less is more").  So I decided to get rid of many of them and keep *only a few* of them present [I kinda know which ones to keep and which ones to remove] and doing that improves detection rates, especially with newer Realtek drivers containing newer versions of the creative mbapo2 DLL files.


I will include it when I have a new driver.



Azorath said:


> When I'm using modded drivers my on board microphones  stops working. Problem occurs somewhere between discord, pubg or csgo triangle that I couldn't able to understand..


Is the sound delayed when the Mod driver issues an error?
If so, please disable Harman for testing.



Spoiler: Effect Bug


----------



## abi_ug (Feb 21, 2018)

so is what is final mod that can be run Dolby Atmos? and What is Dolby Game?


----------



## EricPark (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi. it would be great some one can help me out installing Dolby Atmos+Dolby Home theater, DTS, and Harman mod.
I've been trying several times to figure out why i can't get them on my laptop.
my laptop is Dell XPS 15 9560 and this one has ALC3266(probably)
Windows 10 Home user and just have clean installation.
I downloaded 15063 Realtek HDA Driver and the lastest Realtek driver, and realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe as a preparation.

The instructions was as below.
1. Run CMD as administrator and hit "bcdedit -set bootmenupolicy legacy" to get the menu to disable driver signature.
2. Hit "bcdedit -set testsigning on"
3. Uninstall Realtek Driver on Device manager.
4. Reboot to disable driver signature.
5. If Realtek Driver shows again on Device manager, uninstall it.
6. execute realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe and select RltkAPO64.dll which is in Win64 in 15063 Realtek HDA Driver folder.
7. install the lastest modded Realtek driver.
8 execute realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe again and patch with RltkAPO64.dll in Win64 in the lastest modded Realtek driver.
9. update the driver with HDXRT4.inf in 15063 Realtek HDA Driver.
10. access to DAX2 in 15063 Realtek HDA Driver folder.
-No.1 dax2_api_release_x64.msi
-No.2 UpdateDax2Db.exe
-No.3 dax2_app_release_x64.msi
11. install DolbyDigitalPlusHT.msi in DS1 folder from 15063
12. install DTS_APO_GUI_Win32-64_Installer.exe in DTS folder.
13. install Audio by Harman.msi in Extras.
14. Run CMD and type "bcdedit -set testsigning off"
15. reboot.

with the instruction, i could see it works when I check the sound properties(Dolby Atmos, Digital Puls, DTS, Harman tabs were there.)
After that, I updated Intel graphic driver and Nvidia driver.
(that generates two audio drivers on Device manager)
But after rebooting my laptop from those updates, suddenly all those tabs were gone. so I did the same thing again but installing graphic drivers before the instruction.
However, I couldn't use Dolby Atmos and etc.

Did i do something wrong? and please advice me to install and use Dolby stuff.


----------



## Màthair (Feb 21, 2018)

EricPark said:


> Hi. it would be great some one can help me out installing Dolby Atmos+Dolby Home theater, DTS, and Harman mod.
> I've been trying several times to figure out why i can't get them on my laptop.
> my laptop is Dell XPS 15 9560 and this one has ALC3266(probably)
> Windows 10 Home user and just have clean installation.
> ...




To Windows 10 must use this in cmd: (Copy&paste in the cmd, and then press intro, u will see the commands are verified in the window os the cmd), then close it and restart to enter in test mode and NOW u can install the driver Realtek.

bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON



dododo said:


> 1.ATMOS+SBX720 EQ EAX or DTS AUDIO+SBX720 EQ EAX
> Do not use Realtek Reverb
> 2.YES
> 3.Using the new version creative software
> ...




I`ve installed ur driver, but the realtek sound manager (RtkNGUI64.exe) it does not open/run (yes! is installed and it appears in the taskbar); how i can fix this? (Now i tell u!).

Ur driver needs some files that i`ve added to the inf file, if not NEVER will open the realtek sound manager, here i upload the HDXRT.inf FIXED to install ur driver w/out problems. ZENks for the Driver @dododo . 

Ah, another thing people must have in mind: The Files to activate the Sound BlasterX 720, to Windows 10 is necessary to change the files added into the subfolder WIN64 for the version 2.0.0.3 (MABAPO232.DLL&MBAPO264.DLL) if not the console NEVER Work OK; but if u`re installing the driver in a windows 7,8,8.1......... Don`t need to change these files.

Here u can Download the HDXRT4.inf, from my Mediafire:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/v85n4oruyms1jx4/HDXRT4.7z

Attentively,

Màthair.

2day i`ve discovered that the new version 2.1.7.0 that has released "Creative" does not have HOAL; with which the EAX does not rise in level and remains at 2.0 (minimum), so for those who have this version installed I recommend you download and install this HOAL that I created for the occasion, so you can put the EAX to 5.0.

Here the link:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/gk8xid6x0sd20li/HOAL.7z


----------



## HiHawk (Feb 22, 2018)

It is possible to mod Mod to replace some people soon.
And these are based on HDXRT.inf of Realtek 8363 WHQL.
However SRS Premium Sound is not included.





And
Sort all effect names by name
You can choose the driver to use less to many.
MB5 or SBC3 or X720
Supports DAX 2 or DAX 3.
Dismissment of ASUS Ver in DTS X. Changed to ASUS EQ Tuning.



Spoiler: Output FIX








Digital jack should work.
However, I do not have digital output equipment.


----------



## EricPark (Feb 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> To Windows 10 must use this in cmd: (Copy&paste in the cmd, and then press intro, u will see the commands are verified in the window os the cmd), then close it and restart to enter in test mode and NOW u can install the driver Realtek.
> 
> bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
> bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON



And Run CMD and type those commands again and reboot when I complete the installation?

One more question. Intel display Audio and Nvidia thing can stay on my system? or should I uninstall all of them so that the system only has Realtek driver?

thanks a lot Màthair

[update]
I typed the commands on CMD and did the installation with the instruction I wrote but it did not work.
I also put my sound card IDs as "Realtek High Definition Audio Mod by DJ URKO" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_102807BE on HDRXT4.inf in 15063 Realtek HDA Driver Final. Because HDRXT4 does not have the hardware ID.
for your information, after Realtek driver installation{realtek_hda_8363_dolby(www.station-drivers.com)}, Maxxaudio pro has been installed.
Please check the attached photos, and give me your advice. Thanks


----------



## dododo (Feb 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> To Windows 10 must use this in cmd: (Copy&paste in the cmd, and then press intro, u will see the commands are verified in the window os the cmd), then close it and restart to enter in test mode and NOW u can install the driver Realtek.
> 
> bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
> bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON
> ...



This bag has a flaw.
And he's using a Realtek driver, not a Microsoft driver.
So the problem is that the sound card console interface is missing on many computers.
This is the most complete mod package now, and if you want to sort it out, update him.
Update yourself to the latest version of Realtek.

Self update other components except INF file for new version of sound card driver files
100% Solution


----------



## Màthair (Feb 22, 2018)

Because all the applications do not appear in all the outputs of the Realtek devices, as shown by the image of Speakers in Realtek High Definition Audio ?. It is supposed to be true for all outputs, i`m wrong? ........


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Feb 22, 2018)

@Màthair 
How did you get this mod in DTS tab?
It is in win 7 or win 10?
Can you send a link of your driver?
I would really appreciate it


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 22, 2018)

*Audio Enhancer Collection : https://pastebin.com/5K4rqWxc*


Realtek 6.0.1.8366 & 6.0.1.8302 driver mod x64
Original  by http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_17b2ea0820102xad0.html
Download:  https://pastebin.com/44NhNEGd

Supported OS
Windows 10 x64
Windows 8.1 x64 (non tested, dolby atmos is for Winodows 10 only ,DO NOT install the atmos app &  api)

Integrate with
1. Sound BlasterX 720° (Require installed Creative Alchemy & Creative Connection Service)
2. SRS Premium Sound
3. Dolby Audio
4. Dolby Atmos
5. DTS Studio Sound
6. Audio by Harman

Install Instruction:
1. Uninstall any realtek audio driver from control panel and  make sure the devices manager show the audio devices  is High Definition Audio Device from Microsoft
2. Run Audio Driver Registry Clean.reg
3 Copy HDXRT4.inf to WIN64 (DAX2 folder for Dolby Audio, DAX3  folder for Dolby Atmos) You cannot install both!
4. Install though device manager (https://goo.gl/E8P8Kr)
5. run Restart Audio Services.bat
6. Install Audio Enhancer (You cannot have  BOTH Sound BlasterX 720° and SRS Premium Sound ! If you have installed Sound BlasterX 720°, please disable SRS Premium Sound from the realtek control panel and  speakers property)

Viper4Windows + FX Enhancer + 8366 mod, without modify the modded driver,  do not conflict with other FX, working on Windows 10 Version 1709


----------



## Màthair (Feb 22, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Màthair
> How did you get this mod in DTS tab?
> It is in win 7 or win 10?
> Can you send a link of your driver?
> I would really appreciate it




This is the Driver, was published and shared by @dododo , but i did some fixes on the HDXRT4.inf, because don`t display/execute the realtek sound manager, the person who create the driver.... ufff, well, did some BIG mistakes. And i add some files/Libraries (.dll) to fix it, and now execute the realtek audio manager. To me this is very important, why i ned to configure the realtek manager........ If after i install the Sound BlasterX 720 don`t work in the moment to execute it. Well, i fiz that incovenences/problems in the HDXRT4.inf my friend. 

Here`s the link to the driver that shared @dododo :

http://www.mediafire.com/file/m6g2279rton3tfs/RealtekHD-mod_atmos_dts_sbx720.zip

And here`s the HDXRT4.inf i create to fix these problems:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/v85n4oruyms1jx4/HDXRT4.7z

Just, eliminate the HDXRT4.inf into the subfolder WIN64, and copa&paste into the subfolder this i created. Execute the seup.exe in test mode, and install it.

That`s all.


----------



## HiHawk (Feb 23, 2018)

I was able to create a new Mod
It is based on HDXRT.inf of Realtek WHQL (6.0.1.8363).


Spoiler: Hawk Mod



DL Driver & Software http://www.mediafire.com/folder/6d0xu8wdnv57b/Realtek_HDA





Spoiler: Easy installation instructions



1 First select the software you want to work with Creative. Please put that DLL in WIN64.
2 If you use DTS X please put software before the driver!
(Jack detection FIX)

3 Select the driver you want to use.
Would you like Creative Only or Creative + Sub?
For DAX 3, we will issue an error so we recommend DAX 2.

4 Install the Realtek driver.
5 Please enjoy surround.

I will continue reading as I have written detailed information in the txt file.





Spoiler: Surround TEST Video



SBC3 Mod (Speaker)       https://mega.nz/#!FBAFWaSD!Et9JsvBW-h-1tGgoQPpq5A4_0mla11YoOF9llU2jrXI
X720 Mod (Speaker)        https://mega.nz/#!9MgnkbjB!YfJXtOm2amxfa6KB7VASKEzhftApqQ0SSuyTBcKQMN0
DTSX Asus (Headphone) https://mega.nz/#!EZAlBCQY!230ZMwPpaBQLLQeNTxqGTAOhxj_a2xhEfCm7V1dx5qU


Test environment: Windows 10 ALC 1220 (I do not have Win 7, Sorry)
Supported chip: ALC2xx - 12xx

Supported software:
ASIO support: Yes
Main: X-FI MB 5 or Cinema 3 or X 720
Sub: DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS
DOLBY AUDIO (DAX 2) or DOLBY ATOMS (DAX 3)
DTS X (Default ver or ASUS ver)


----------



## Màthair (Feb 23, 2018)

Here a new driver Realtek, this is v.6.0.1.8381

In a page for interested:

https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/658002/+1240


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Feb 23, 2018)

Is there out also SRS/Dolby/DTS/Sonic Focus mod for win 10?


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 23, 2018)

Guys, anybody has doblby atmos working without message "tuning data is missing"?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Feb 24, 2018)

@alanfox2000
@Màthair 
"Install Instruction:
1. Uninstall any realtek audio driver from control panel and  make sure the devices manager show the audio devices  is High Definition Audio Device from Microsoft
2. Run Audio Driver Registry Clean.reg
3 Copy HDXRT4.inf to WIN64 (DAX2 folder for Dolby Audio, DAX3  folder for Dolby Atmos) You cannot install both!
4. Install though device manager (https://goo.gl/E8P8Kr)
5. run Restart Audio Services.bat
6. Install Audio Enhancer (You cannot have  BOTH Sound BlasterX 720° and SRS Premium Sound ! If you have installed Sound BlasterX 720°, please disable SRS Premium Sound from the realtek control panel and  speakers property)"

How to install this mod?
Because when i installed from the device manager then PC crashed 
Any help?


----------



## Johnny212 (Feb 24, 2018)

HiHawk said:


> I was able to create a new Mod
> It is based on HDXRT.inf of Realtek WHQL (6.0.1.8363).
> 
> 
> ...




I used your file and follow the instruction to install *soundblaster 720 only*. But I always get "*Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection*" on sound blaster connect. What should I do?


----------



## Màthair (Feb 24, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @alanfox2000
> @Màthair
> "Install Instruction:
> 1. Uninstall any realtek audio driver from control panel and  make sure the devices manager show the audio devices  is High Definition Audio Device from Microsoft
> ...



Then install it entering in test mode, execute setup.exe and accept "install this driver anyway", restart......... And when return to windows configure the realtek audio manager and install the software added into the driver realtek. After this install the crack of SBX 720, once done this, install tehe setup of 720 Console. Restart again, and enjoy @Jimmy9303. Ah yeah, remenber return to normal mode of windows again.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Feb 24, 2018)

@Màthair 
There would be sadly a little problem that it has not a setup.exe in this mod just only HDXRt.inf


----------



## HiHawk (Feb 24, 2018)

Johnny212 said:


> I used your file and follow the instruction to install *soundblaster 720 only*. But I always get "*Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection*" on sound blaster connect. What should I do?


hhttp://www.mediafire.com/file/ck8rdbcnddhdhkd/Creative_Audio_Device_Lock_Remove.txt

1 This file Please place it so that it becomes ProgramData \ Creative. This includes files that recognize MB5, SBC3, X720.
2 Quit the Creative software and restart it.


----------



## Johnny212 (Feb 25, 2018)

HiHawk said:


> hhttp://www.mediafire.com/file/ck8rdbcnddhdhkd/Creative_Audio_Device_Lock_Remove.txt
> 
> 1 This file Please place it so that it becomes ProgramData \ Creative. This includes files that recognize MB5, SBC3, X720.
> 2 Quit the Creative software and restart it.


Still got error on creative software even after copying the kga files to ProgramData\Creative.


----------



## HiHawk (Feb 25, 2018)

Johnny212 said:


> Still got error on creative software even after copying the kga files to ProgramData\Creative.



ProgramData \ Creative \ SoftwareLock should be in KGA file.
I think that it will work.


----------



## Johnny212 (Feb 25, 2018)

HiHawk said:


> ProgramData \ Creative \ SoftwareLock should be in KGA file.
> I think that it will work.


Yeah I already did that.


----------



## consoled (Feb 25, 2018)

Johnny212 said:


> Yeah I already did that.
> View attachment 97670


It depends on the sound chip. Most are supported, only 1 of the few is not possible, in the file it just support the kga a few chip-audio only


----------



## Johnny212 (Feb 25, 2018)

consoled said:


> It depends on the sound chip. Most are supported, only 1 of the few is not possible, in the file it just support the kga a few chip-audio only


Yeah, but I got the same sound chip as him (ALC1220). So the chip shouldn't be the problem I guess.


----------



## emaulana (Feb 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Audio Enhancer Collection : https://pastebin.com/5K4rqWxc*
> View attachment 97555
> 
> Realtek 6.0.1.8366 & 6.0.1.8302 driver mod x64
> ...


This is not working on Realtek ALC269, there is no sound at all, but the audio enhancers are connected. Please fix it, i desperately want to try Audio by Harman and DTS Studio Sound on my old Asus N43SM. The only Mod that working on my laptop is from *Màthair, SBConnect 720 mod. Thx in advance.*


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 25, 2018)

emaulana said:


> This is not working on Realtek ALC269, there is no sound at all, but the audio enhancers are connected. Please fix it, i desperately want to try Audio by Harman and DTS Studio Sound on my old Asus N43SM. The only Mod that working on my laptop is from *Màthair, SBConnect 720 mod. Thx in advance.*



Have you try 
set the correct audio output devices in Realtek HDA manager and 



set the Realtek HDA as default devices and



add your hardware ID in your HDXRT4.inf?


----------



## Ka3el (Feb 25, 2018)

Also folks, the SRS, it works (able to turn on) only with 2.0 config, isnt there possibility to run on 5.1 (7.1)?


----------



## emaulana (Feb 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Have you try
> set the correct audio output devices in Realtek HDA manager and
> 
> View attachment 97672
> ...


Thx for reply. In chinesse?  Yes i have put my hardware id before i installed the realtek driver. Ok, i'll try again, this time with change the realtek setting.



alanfox2000 said:


> Have you try
> set the correct audio output devices in Realtek HDA manager and
> 
> View attachment 97672
> ...


It's still not working bro, and realtek control in control panel is crash, but all audio enhancer are connected to the driver, weird..


----------



## Jayce (Feb 26, 2018)

I tried out the sound blaster cinema 3, mb5 and x720 mods you guys posted. And so far to me the best sounding mod is just Dolby Atmos. If someone can update the  the driver for Dolby Atmos that would be great.



Jayce said:


> I tried out the sound blaster cinema 3, mb5 and x720 mods you guys posted. And so far to me the best sounding mod is just Dolby Atmos. If someone can update the  the driver for Dolby Atmos that would be great.


Guys ignore this post, I just reinstalled the mod with sound blaster x720 and Dolby Atmos. The sound is much clearer and better.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 27, 2018)

Atmos is not about sound clarity is about multi channel positioning, you who have all this mixture of all known and unknown standards crossed and installed all over and have NETFLIX , open the APP , Select Altered Carbon then INFO and post screen shot here . I wonder what I will see ?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 27, 2018)

Without modded realtek driver&disable driver signature, testing


If someone interest the problem in "missing  tuning data", tuning data can be found in "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3"


----------



## Màthair (Feb 27, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Without modded realtek driver&disable driver signature, testing
> View attachment 97734
> 
> If someone interest the problem in "missing  tuning data", tuning data can be found in "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3"


 Can u share that program w/ us, than @alanfox2000.


----------



## Dandaivin (Feb 28, 2018)

hey quick question why is the downloaded zip empty from the link to the onedrive given.


----------



## Cablecutter (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi all,

I have an issue to my windows 10 HTPC / Radeon rx 560 HDMI audio out to a Denon x2300w.  Using the stock windows audio drivers I can't get more than 2.0 stereo.  Surround sound content just results in silence when passed as bitstream. 

It was suggested that I try this Dolby driver, but I see that it has not been updated in a while.  I am curious if the user's here think this is a worthwhile solution.

Best,
Rob


----------



## Azorath (Feb 28, 2018)

It's might not directly seem to related but I need to solve it; 

I do have a Sound Blaster tactic 3d rage headset and its software directly connects via only usb to it. No matter the output device (the usb port) my computer seems to reduce sound value to reduce shatter etc and in the windows mixer output value stays same but programs that give sound decrease/increase momentarily, so I do suffer from that as volume always changing. 

I do have razer surround software (which I don't have any razer product but you can find serial key at google images with "razer serial key" phase  ) but I don't know that does anything at all.

What can I do about it?


----------



## JOSVIN SS (Mar 1, 2018)

Mastereluno said:


> Hello good morning first of all if all the sound effects work and the truth is that this is a good mod very good work friends keep going forward



Can you send me a link for_ Sound blaster xi -fi md3_


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 1, 2018)

Azorath said:


> It's might not directly seem to related but I need to solve it;
> 
> I do have a Sound Blaster tactic 3d rage headset and its software directly connects via only usb to it. No matter the output device (the usb port) my computer seems to reduce sound value to reduce shatter etc and in the windows mixer output value stays same but programs that give sound decrease/increase momentarily, so I do suffer from that as volume always changing.
> 
> ...


Uninstal Razer software as it is not optimized for your product and may interfere with overall performance and sound quality. Use only software provided by Creative, it may be you cotaminated your windows and registry to that extand it actually messup your audio device. Try clean and fresh  Windows install and use only audio software provided by Creative for your audio device. As this are  USB HP it is also audio device thus not related in any posible way with onboard audio or audio cards for that matter of fact. I have Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2 pure surround headphones but they are connected analog 7.1 to my Asus Xonar DSX and USB is only to control light effects for the headphones.



JOSVIN SS said:


> Can you send me a link for_ Sound blaster xi -fi md3_


There you go :
http://software.store.creative.com/p/software/sound-blaster-x-fi-mb3


----------



## daniel_gari (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello guys, anyone have a mirror/copy of the files? The uploaded onedrive seems to be empty. Thanks!


----------



## Gavinxq (Mar 1, 2018)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...


Please update your link.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 1, 2018)

A. Using APO over Virtual Audio Cable

Install Virtual Audio Cable (VAC) (Link) and restart.
(Link)Right click FXConfigurator64.exe (for x64 system) or FXConfigurator32.exe (for x86 system) or FXConfigurator.ahk (AutoHotkey version) ,* Run as Admin!*
Select VAC (e.g. Line 1 ) from playback drives, and select the preset you want. Make sure you have that preset drives before click load, then click 'Apply '. (a cmd window popup, wait until it finished. If it don't close automatically, close it manualy)







Download the correspond driver (Link), unzip and run setup.bat (with uninstall function) * as Admin!*
After finished install, click Restart Audio Services on  FX Configurator.
Open sound property, select capture tab, double click VAC (e.g. Line 1). Tick the checkbox "Listen to this device" and select speakers
Set VAC as default device



Spoiler: A-1. Extra Content: Using Equalizer APO and VIPER4Windows over VAC




Install Equalizer APO (Link) and VIPER4Windows (Link), don't run configurator.exe from both software.
Follow A. Step 2 and 3, but select VIPER4Windows. Select another VAC (e.g. Line 2) if you want the installed APO exist. (e.g. Line 1)
Run configurator.exe as Admin from Equalizer APO. Install it over the VAC (e.g. Line 2)
Follow A. Step 5 and 6. To link the exist VAC (e.g. Line 1), modify Line 1 VAC  to listen to Line 2 VAC instead of speakers and Line 2 VAC listen to speakers.



B. Uninstall APO over Virtual Audio Cable

Run FX Configurator as *Admin*, select Virtual Audio Cable that you want to remove APO over it
Clear all the fields (LFX, GFX, SFX, MFX, EFX, UI, Friendly Name)
Click Apply  and Restart Audio Services
If you don't want the driver or the software,  run setup.bat * as Admin*

Current Status:
FX Configurator Version: 1.0.0
*Driver installer available *
Dolby Atmos
Dolby Audio
Dolby Digital Plus
Audio by Harman

Note:

Install Audio by Harman over VAC from playback device will not work, install it over VAC from *capture device* instead.
Sound Blaster X 720 require UpperFilters driver (mbfilt64.sys), it require a inf install file to make it work.
When install Dolby Atmos and Dolby Audio, click *"Add external data to selected devices from selected preset"* *during A. Step 3*
If the popup cmd windows run less than 1 second and exit in A Step 3 (no word showing), you need to run bat and cmd file with ConEmu, to do this:



Spoiler




Install ConEmu (Link)
Find ConEmu64.exe or ConEmu.exe (e.g. C:\Program Files\ConEmu) , right click properties, click compatibility, tick run as admin checkbox
Save the follow code as default.reg file and run it
Change the path if necessary
For x64 system

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command]
@="\"C:\\Program Files\\ConEmu\\ConEmu64.exe\" /cmd \"\"%1\" %*\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\open\command]
@="\"C:\\Program Files\\ConEmu\\ConEmu64.exe\" /cmd \"\"%1\" %*\""
```
For x86 system

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command]
@="\"C:\\Program Files\\ConEmu\\ConEmu.exe\" /cmd \"\"%1\" %*\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\open\command]
@="\"C:\\Program Files\\ConEmu\\ConEmu.exe\" /cmd \"\"%1\" %*\""
```


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 1, 2018)

Gavinxq said:


> Please update your link.


He has not visited for more than 3 months.


----------



## dododo (Mar 1, 2018)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> Guys im not an engineer or a professional, but you definitely should try this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  spatial sound card *for virtualizing audio into 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 surround sound*
> free version available in the above link but only for 5.1 surround sound,
> i think it is *very much better than* creatives soundblaster mb2,mb5 and x720.
> im sorry if anyone posted this already before me!!!!!!
> View attachment 97862View attachment 97862View attachment 97865


SPATIAL SOUND CARD
SUPPORT OF MDA BY DTS



FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> Guys im not an engineer or a professional, but you definitely should try this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  spatial sound card *for virtualizing audio into 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 surround sound*
> free version available in the above link but only for 5.1 surround sound,
> i think it is *very much better than* creatives soundblaster mb2,mb5 and x720.
> im sorry if anyone posted this already before me!!!!!!
> View attachment 97862View attachment 97862View attachment 97865


SPATIAL SOUND CARD = DTS HEADPHONEX


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Mar 2, 2018)

dododo said:


> SPATIAL SOUND CARD
> SUPPORT OF MDA BY DTS
> 
> 
> SPATIAL SOUND CARD = DTS HEADPHONEX



thanx dododo for commenting to my post , now im understanding  but!!!!! anyway this gave me a lot of improvement in my audio quality (especially surround). im already tried different mods,(all are working except x720).
but i have a question that is the *spatial sound card* and *bongiovi DPS* which one is better? can i use both simultaneously for a better quality? (*im asking this bcoz  of both are virtualizing audio playback device!!!!*) so, is it will work or not???????


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 2, 2018)

This might be somthing to look into it however it is more the less as DD for headphones, DTS headphoneX vurtualuzation of multi channel audio in 2 ch sound environment, speakers or headphones. However it dose say if an hardware incorporate multichanel audio like 5.1 or 7.1 it will tehen honor this setup. In fact lt is software that use onboard audio capabilities acting as an interface thus presenting it self as hardware device. Did someone tested this with real 5.1 surround speaker setup or maybe 7.1?


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Mar 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> A. Using APO over Virtual Audio Cable
> 
> Install Virtual Audio Cable (VAC) (Link) and restart.
> (Link)Right click FXConfigurator64.exe (for x64 system) or FXConfigurator32.exe (for x86 system) or FXConfigurator.ahk (AutoHotkey version) ,* Run as Admin!*
> ...




when i try to load and apply the preset i got this error nd also tried "add external data" option getting the same error


----------



## redion1992 (Mar 2, 2018)

OK, I'll admit I'm a little confused about this. I'm trying to get Dolby-encoded audio output over an HDMI link (using Dolby Digital Live to produce it), since the only output options I have from the TV are to optical audio (meaning I can't get uncompressed surround audio out). I've tried installing Dolby Home Theater v4, both the driver and software, with the driver being on the HDMI output in question (off an NVIDIA graphics card). The drivers and software were sourced from the link in post #706. I have not installed any of DJUrko's drivers, since they are no longer available for download.

I can get the "shared mode" setting to say Dolby Digital, but the Supported Formats page states "No compressed formats found". If I pick "Configure speakers", it only offers stereo output.

The wiring setup is like this:
Laptop ---HDMI---> TV ---Optical---> 5.1 sound system

What drivers and/or software do I need to install to make this work, and/or what am I missing?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 2, 2018)

'


FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> when i try to load and apply the preset i got this error nd also tried "add external data" option getting the same error
> 
> View attachment 97889


run bat and cmd file with ConEmu, Note Point 4

Viper4Window work on installed capture VAC without Equalizer APO

*My settings:*
Viper4Window + Sound BlasterX 720 + Spatial Sound Card + Dolby Digital Plus


----------



## Màthair (Mar 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> A. Using APO over Virtual Audio Cable
> 
> Install Virtual Audio Cable (VAC) (Link) and restart.
> (Link)Right click FXConfigurator64.exe (for x64 system) or FXConfigurator32.exe (for x86 system) or FXConfigurator.ahk (AutoHotkey version) ,* Run as Admin!*
> ...



Thanx @alanfox2000 ,


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Mar 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> '
> 
> run bat and cmd file with ConEmu, Note Point 4
> 
> ...






thanx....... bro!!!!!!!!!    it worked for me!!!!!! ( but "missing tuning data" still exist!!)


----------



## Ka3el (Mar 3, 2018)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> Guys im not an engineer or a professional, but you definitely should try this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  spatial sound card *for virtualizing audio into 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 surround sound*
> free version available in the above link but only for 5.1 surround sound,
> i think it is *very much better than* creatives soundblaster mb2,mb5 and x720.
> im sorry if anyone posted this already before me!!!!!!
> View attachment 97862View attachment 97862View attachment 97865


Do I have to uninstall realtek to get this work? ...It doesnt work If I just install together with realtek (mod with SRS)


----------



## Màthair (Mar 3, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> '
> 
> run bat and cmd file with ConEmu, Note Point 4
> 
> ...



@alanfox2000 what Windows are u using?, i`m using now win 10 x64, but i`ve tried to add the 720 crack to playback devices and the system does not accept the crack created with the mbfilt.sys and the renamed libraries to 720.dll w/ the hdaudio.inf; in windows 7 yes, i can do it, but 10 not. Maybe i need to know how to use Virtual cable!, i hope someone do a video to learn!. Well, just ii need for now, know how to add the hdaudio.inf of 720 crack to playback devices in win 10; please if u know........ Tell me!. ZENks in advance!.


----------



## gokart2 (Mar 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Note:
> 
> Install Audio by Harman over VAC from playback device will not work, install it over VAC from *capture device* instead.
> Sound Blaster X 720 require UpperFilters driver (mbfilt64.sys), it require a inf install file to make it work.
> ...


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 6, 2018)

HiHawk said:


> Several APOs ran on Win 7.
> This driver will be uploaded separately with Win7 only.
> It is Win 7 Ver of Hawk Mod under test.
> 
> ...



what Atoms speakers  , bar , combo or receiver do you have this plunged in and how ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2018)

HiHawk said:


> Several APOs ran on Win 7.
> This driver will be uploaded separately with Win7 only.
> It is Win 7 Ver of Hawk Mod under test.
> 
> ...



Wrong thread, this is Windows 10, there are other threads for 7 & 8 so please post this there.


----------



## HiHawk (Mar 6, 2018)

dvojinov said:


> what Atoms speakers  , bar , combo or receiver do you have this plunged in and how ?


Dolby Atmos is like a technical name.
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/home/index.html
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-atmos/sound-system.html

At first I said Mod is Dolby Atmos Sound System for PCs.
Because Dolby uses this name for many products, I think that many people get confused.


----------



## byu1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Gavinxq said:


> Please update your link.



I tried install DJ's mod but keep get error 'HD 0001', when I try to download again.   The file in the folder is  now empty.


----------



## gokart2 (Mar 7, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Save the follow code as default.reg file and run it
> Change the path if necessary
> For x64 system
> 
> ...



I'm confused here. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 7, 2018)

None of Realtek mod DTS Headphone X is working
PLEASE CONNECT TO A HEADPHONE TO USE DTS AUDIO CONTROLS


----------



## Azorath (Mar 7, 2018)

gokart2 said:


> I'm confused here. Any help would be greatly appreciated.




You should first check the corresponding path, if the .exe is there you should copy and paste the content to a .txt then change the .txt to .reg and double click to install.

or just check the gif


----------



## byu1 (Mar 7, 2018)

I tried install but keep getting -0001 error.   how should solve the problem ?


----------



## gokart2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Azorath said:


> You should first check the corresponding path, if the .exe is there you should copy and paste the content to a .txt then change the .txt to .reg and double click to install.
> 
> or just check the gif
> View attachment 98046



Thanks! Swear I have tried a million things....lol. Forgot about NP++ and how windows text programs aren't compatible with most things. So after I get that file setup (correctly), I then open *ConEmu64.exe*, type the file name/location of the .reg file, hit enter? Then go back and try? Thanks again!

Out of curiosity, can you/are there modded graphics drivers? On Android you could flash a Sony Bravia mod and IMO it made the display a bit clearer. I search but got nowhere. I did overclock the integrated gpu a bit with the intel xtreme program.


----------



## HiHawk (Mar 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> None of Realtek mod DTS Headphone X is working
> PLEASE CONNECT TO A HEADPHONE TO USE DTS AUDIO CONTROLS
> 
> View attachment 98045



Please insert DTSX before the driver.
This is for jack detection.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...od-for-windows-10.232921/page-32#post-3803048


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 8, 2018)

3/8/2018
Add DTS Audio
Update FX Configurator Update to 1.0.0.1
Add VIPER4Windows and Spatial Sound Card Notes
Not necessary installing ConEmu


*Virtual Audio Cable with APO User Guide*

http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/03/virtual-audio-cable-apo-user-guide.html


It is possible to use DTS Headphone: X over VAC, if VAC supports headphone pin.

I have try to set VAC playback devices having headphone pin in order to make DTS Audio detect VAC as headphone

I try to add these registry to VAC playback devices

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\VAC GUID

Properties\{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},2 Value {DFF21CE2-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}

Properties\{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},8 Value {DFF21CE2-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}
```
but when you plug in and out the headphone, the VAC devices disappear

GUID can found from here
https://github.com/ThiefMaster/coreaudio-dotnet/blob/master/CoreAudio/Enumerations/KSNODETYPE.cs
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/audio/pkey-audioengine-oemformat


----------



## gokart2 (Mar 9, 2018)

gokart2 said:


> Forgot about NP++ and how windows text programs aren't compatible with most things. So after I get that file setup (correctly), I then open *ConEmu64.exe*, type the file name/location of the .reg file, hit enter?



So.... I got the default.reg to load/install via ConEmu. This is the result:









Out of curiosity I tried to install Harman via FX. As admin. Result:




Tried this on a virgin Realtek 2.80 driver. Really want to get FX working.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 9, 2018)

gokart2 said:


> So.... I got the default.reg to load/install via ConEmu. This is the result:
> View attachment 98106
> 
> View attachment 98108
> ...



These errors are normal. Install Harman FX over capture VAC devices while you can keep Realtek FX on Realtek HDA  play back devices.


----------



## byu1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Can anybody help me troubleshoot the  -0001 error ?


----------



## Màthair (Mar 10, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The following audio enhancer require crack.
> 
> *Sonic Studio 3 **(using the newest NAHIMIC 3 technolgy)*
> Software: 3.6.20.45572
> ...



Nahimic don`t install the dll`s w/ the setup.cmd nor the setup.exe. I have a gigabyte motherboard, could be by the setuo.cmd, the file have administrators written in the file.


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 15, 2018)

You guys do realize that audio for Harman is NOTHING of importance ??? correct ? It does nothing except screw up your speaker frequency range and response as this is exclusively optimized & developed  for Harman Kardon  LAPTOP speakers  and has no impact on other speakers in fact it could downgrade your audio spectrum if your speakers are higher range and quality...just saying .

DTS X is working on Realtek but ONLY DTS X for Headphones which is 100% different from true* "DTS:X"* so don't mix it . DTS X for headphones or DTX X is pseudo surround virtualization for multi-speaker audio signal to *TWO SPEAKERS* or *Headphones* not the other way around or true MULTI Chanel in any form.


----------



## consoled (Mar 16, 2018)

Can dts upgrade the spectrum of sound? 





Different on and off





file demo: https://app.box.com/s/5z7fo8vtgpmdkj3ok83qpjf9osbtpl3m
At here: dldolby.blogspot.com


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL*
*Mod version:  6.0.1.8393 (x86) / 6.0.1.8395 (x64)*

*Support OS: 32/64bit Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10*

*With the mod driver, the following software are available to use*

*Dolby Home Theater v4 / Advanced Audio v2 ( Only for Windows 7 & 8, Windows 10 & 8.1 users use VAC with Dolby HT/AA instead )*
*Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater v4 / Advanced Audio v2*
*Dobly Atmos ( Only for Windows 10 )*
*Dobly Audio ( ASUS Win7& 8.1 Preset file provided by HiHawk )*
*DTS Studio Sound *
*DTS Headphone: X*

*Sound BlasterX 720°*
*Optional: Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive Unlock (by **HiHawk** )*

*Installation Guide: *

Disable Driver Signature Verification (Run cmd as admin, type "bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS" enter & type "bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON"  enter  (without the ""), reboot.
Copy RltkAPO64.DLL or RltkAPO.DLL if you want to unlock Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive
Copy HDXMB3H.inf inf files to Realtek Mod Driver\WIN32 or WIN64
Install thought Devices Mangers or Realtek Setup.exe
Install Software for Realtek Mod Driver

*Virtual Audio Cable with APO*

*There are two different Virtual Audio Cable:*

*Virtual Audio Cable by Eugene V. Muzychenko - Retail Version: 4.50.0.9141*

*VB-CABLE Virtual Audio Device (Free + Cable A + Cable B) - Version: Pack43*

*Included FX Configurator **1.0.0.1*

*Software for Virtual Audio Cable*

*Equalizer APO*
*FxSound Enhancer*
*Peace Equalizer *
*Spatial Sound Card*
*ViPER4Windows (Include Preset by **anarki999 , run ViPER4Windows_Presets.exe to install -> Load Preset: Very High quality.vpf from V4W Software and select FreeStyle**)*
*Bongiovi DPS*
*Dolby Home Theater v4 / Advanced Audio v2 ( For Windows 10 & 8.1 )*
*Installation Guide:* http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/03/virtual-audio-cable-apo-user-guide.html



*Realtek High Definition Audio Driver + **Virtual Audio Cable with APO*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/kdak4a48e83xq93/[2018-03-18]realtek_hda_vac.7z


*If DTS Audio don't work, open FX Configurator select speakers click Apply, then select DTSAPO3_WIN7.ini or DTSAPO3_WIN10.ini and click Add external data, Restart DTS APO Service from Windows Services Manager*

*Disable anti-virus when install Sound BlasterX 720° & add **FX Configurator to **anti-virus ignore list (if it detected as virus)*

*If the driver installation failed, post your install log C:\Windows\INF\setupapi.dev.log to **pastbin*


----------



## Smitsars (Mar 18, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek High Definition Audio Driver*
> *Mod version:  6.0.1.8393 (x86) / 6.0.1.8395 (x64)*
> 
> *Support OS: 32/64bit Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10*
> ...


Uh, this is my first reply on this forum so bear with my selfishness okay.

I am reporting an error in the driver installation and some questions.
1. The DDP-HomeTheater software said that the driver installed is the Advanced Audio instead of the HomeTheater. So what can I do about this? Thank you.
2. I am very interested in Dolby Atmos APP, and in your screenshot, the app can be opened while mine is not. What can I do?
Thank you.


----------



## gwx1987 (Mar 18, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek High Definition Audio Driver*
> *Mod version:  6.0.1.8393 (x86) / 6.0.1.8395 (x64)*
> 
> *Support OS: 32/64bit Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10*
> ...



Install Realtek Mod Driver [Error Code : -0001]  How to repair?

ID HARDWARE:
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10251193&REV_1000


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 19, 2018)

Smitsars said:


> Uh, this is my first reply on this forum so bear with my selfishness okay.
> 
> I am reporting an error in the driver installation and some questions.
> 1. The DDP-HomeTheater software said that the driver installed is the Advanced Audio instead of the HomeTheater. So what can I do about this? Thank you.
> ...





Smitsars said:


> Uh, this is my first reply on this forum so bear with my selfishness okay.
> 
> I am reporting an error in the driver installation and some questions.
> 1. The DDP-HomeTheater software said that the driver installed is the Advanced Audio instead of the HomeTheater. So what can I do about this? Thank you.
> ...



if you have DDP AA Remove it & del these 2 registry key
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\DolbyDigitalPlus\StaticKeys
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\DolbyDigitalPlus\DynamicKeys
Install DolbyDigitalPlusHomeTheater.exe again

remove atmos api & app, extract DolbyAtmos64.exe or DolbyAtmos32.exe using 7-zip, run the 2 msi files and don't run UpdateDax3Db.exe



gwx1987 said:


> Install Realtek Mod Driver [Error Code : -0001]  How to repair?
> 
> ID HARDWARE:
> INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10251193&REV_1000
> ...



add these words in your HDXMB3H.inf under [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTX86.6.0] OR [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0] sections

```
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255
```
Install thought device manager, post your C:\Windows\INF\setupapi.dev.log to pastbin if driver installed fail thought device manager


=======================================================================================================

*For who have laptop bundled with Dolby Atmos (such as MateBook X, Lenovo Y720*)*, save the follow code as AtmosOEMUnlock.reg and run it, and also run **UpdateDax3Db.exe*
*Share your files under  "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3",  it may help to fix "missing tuning data" to  unofficial ATMOS hardware certified Realtek audio chips*



Spoiler





```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\AtmosOEM]
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_19E53E03"=hex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
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_17AA36C9"=hex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
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_17AA38DA"=hex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
;Lenovo V720-14
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_17AA38C6"=hex:85,5E,9F,6D,67,EF,58,B2,8C,9E,DB,EF,47,DE,14,2E,8A,F9,9F,ED,B9,73,B2,D4,17,7F,22,72,48,92,B0,0E,38,C0,AF,33,A5,CC,51,5A,97,1E,FA,49,00,52,D6,51,A3,04,1B,CC,C4,7E,6A,DC,78,6C,C4,3E,C8,33,83,F9,96,CC,3B,F1,26,72,77,F2,00,65,B2,A9,0C,F5,3C,59,0A,70,34,B0,88,4B,77,24,19,82,81,1A,D4,2A,08,C9,F6,70,3B,76,C3,6E,17,21,F2,F8,88,EB,21,BF,38,DB,06,B4,AF,EE,A3,79,B9,2B,B2,5D,01,EA,39,6F,4C,B9,8C,DE,2D,8E,48,57,6B,DC,8A,7F,37,22,51,74,AD,5C,A3,49,33,D1,FE,79,2E,C6,C5,5A,58,0B,87,17,72,B7,3D,59,31,73,64,BB,DF,95,50,D6,31,97,84,CD,4D,49,37,AB,74,91,1E,8C,A2,E7,32,8A,5E,69,F3,5F,DE,54,EF,91,DF,F4,CD,6C,12,79,B0,E1,50,88,A1,BA,B9,1E,89,E1,B3,F4,64,00,8B,9F,97,D1,DA,FE,E2,5F,A3,B6,87,C5,B7,2C,9B,5B,64,AC,AE,3A,5B,39,6B,02,0B,60,51,82,E6,FF,CC,A6,71,AA,05,18,7F,E1,65,6A,60,79,C0,82,1A,81,92,92,D0,F9,4A,72,F5,54,01,45,99,BD,42,34,FC,A9,9C,96,B7,EF,E5,99,85,6D,9C,69,63,6F,F4,FC,79,40,8C,8C,32,58,F2,DE,E8,CD,4D,AE,D9,40,B7,77,8B,2F,3F,10,15,17,3D,0F,43,B4,61,BC,B0,57,6B,63,CA,25,39,27,59,1F,A1,24,15,C4,DB,64,8F,DA,9B,EB,62,0A,5B,E3,04,43,7E,C7,24,EE,7E,CC,CA,A5,0F,FC,55,2C,80,0B,CF,D3,E6,D2,E4,C4,9F,37,98,13,FE,81,51,D3,F4,1D,AD,B0,AC,D5,D3,FF,C8,72,CC,E4,73,1A,B3,B4,CA,3C,61,42,93,C8,76,9B,7C,3C,6F,0C,58,56,BC,5C,FA,74,2B,4E,EA,41,C5,78,17,B8,29,BE,76,52,73,13,56,92,55,91,71,BC,24,F3,F4,9C,05,96,B1,3E,4F,F6,2E,33,FB,59,EE,0D,E4,5E,CE,DB,7E,81,04,22,6D,CA,63,7B,3A,97,83,9A,CE,85,48,EC,C3,09,97,41,95,DB,B5,32,28,E2,26,B1,A7,59,67,C4,0F,50,92,A1,4B,EC,6C,FE,1A,21,92,3E,73,EB,F1,C4,5F,B4,60,0F,91,3D,B9,63,F8,29,C5,C7,59,9D,1C,10,92,4C
;Lenovo Y720
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_17AA384E"=hex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
;Lenovo Y720
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_17AA384F"=hex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
;Lenovo Y720
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_17AA3841"=hex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
;Lenovo Y720
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_17AA3842"=hex:06,2F,FE,ED,7F,6B,F3,07,3C,8D,AE,1F,6A,51,1B,EC,87,CA,63,8E,8F,13,E7,99,91,03,C2,AE,C9,E5,57,AD,91,C6,6B,38,91,6B,A0,09,6A,C9,67,D9,05,F2,05,E4,80,52,67,EE,B9,4C,A8,D6,4A,96,AB,C4,C5,A3,09,DD,3F,47,7E,91,56,DF,44,20,51,8B,4C,BE,16,5F,DB,BE,7C,CD,C8,63,A1,B2,4D,5C,47,8A,21,71,32,C9,62,7F,67,96,B2,7E,50,DC,0F,8E,87,35,E6,DB,F8,D3,04,D6,1E,9E,0A,A6,34,95,9E,13,EB,14,FE,F2,2C,5F,61,EF,84,9C,A8,07,92,2F,D5,98,4F,FE,B3,F6,CF,3E,29,0E,70,D2,02,25,A3,1E,B9,F6,B4,8E,82,3A,C4,DD,FB,8B,22,1B,D8,E6,2C,AE,A4,50,4E,EE,82,78,FE,A8,D9,7D,25,8E,84,77,05,13,52,8C,07,25,FE,A0,09,C7,79,F2,D9,F1,07,7C,DC,AF,A6,DE,D2,99,49,13,86,96,80,84,F4,C0,D1,85,57,CE,0A,C1,49,72,8B,A9,BD,BA,1D,23,20,92,C3,40,81,16,B9,9C,BB,82,2B,14,25,80,8E,88,3D,B1,32,9B,B6,A4,22,C4,0A,E8,E6,1E,CB,9E,F6,D6,C9,8D,2F,11,77,86,C7,EA,A6,10,11,97,76,0B,0B,17,C2,49,C1,1F,C8,68,0C,B2,06,DE,69,2B,61,8B,9F,48,00,B4,F3,96,01,9D,58,CB,97,B6,1F,6E,2D,96,ED,09,02,1F,2C,F0,CA,D0,7D,23,84,4F,3F,75,3C,C2,46,39,BF,B8,CC,3A,06,95,BE,8A,51,43,60,DB,C8,63,9F,EC,D3,07,A8,00,45,97,52,71,75,10,60,80,E2,A1,5E,DA,1E,A4,AB,B2,6C,41,7E,6C,86,98,56,B8,A4,CA,0D,9B,BF,E1,22,7E,87,19,CC,E1,EC,92,8A,08,42,BB,46,05,A2,88,B4,B0,33,27,B9,AC,4D,72,A2,CF,DD,C6,59,54,DA,3F,46,85,D6,4E,8E,87,32,A9,4F,44,26,EF,10,61,66,4A,66,0E,A2,A6,4F,36,72,F5,49,99,14,ED,05,A7,AD,78,4F,0A,5F,3A,AF,1E,C1,57,F7,CE,61,3D,82,62,9F,FF,DA,E3,C9,4B,67,EA,12,D2,DC,1F,89,38,6C,E3,1A,5A,5A,15,56,5C,71,F9,DE,7A,F0,84,14,37,6C,FA,5D,AD,03,A8,F4,62,4B,D9,6F,24,34,16,59,46,02,A2,C7,AF,A3,5E,2A,AF,46,D0,AA,A0,A3,0B,D3,40,80,91
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_17AA3810"=hex:89,40,D1,53,CB,1D,BB,C7,70,6D,EE,58,26,96,97,FF,29,FA,31,5D,3C,56,4A,F2,5C,67,7E,49,C1,FF,60,E3,7A,5F,B3,90,9C,1A,59,DC,E4,47,E2,2E,B1,DC,C2,04,B0,0A,74,C6,C8,A0,B4,A7,84,97,B3,FE,FC,61,0E,32,3B,0F,06,E7,AC,29,39,B6,B6,6C,53,6D,38,07,81,98,CE,8C,A8,9C,B2,7F,2C,EC,70,98,C1,A2,08,1E,DE,2F,62,02,A9,1A,4F,A2,84,7D,E9,7D,57,9B,4B,E5,66,E1,8A,8E,CD,A2,AC,C2,D1,B8,A2,24,66,5A,71,DF,B4,2D,DF,0F,B4,CB,8D,65,3A,FE,8A,3D,7E,62,51,24,57,82,EF,98,3E,A4,C4,5F,3D,0C,2F,5B,88,03,F5,3E,FE,32,E2,25,53,AD,5B,5E,1D,28,E0,2A,A5,44,AD,62,0D,37,D0,23,F6,95,CA,AB,D1,A0,61,F3,C1,B7,24,96,4D,15,3E,36,8E,2E,FF,10,83,EC,77,2B,46,1C,2A,BA,97,FC,4C,F1,2D,6A,65,3E,D6,58,E1,53,7B,84,9B,30,B9,0C,98,26,18,C9,EF,FF,5A,E4,6F,6B,38,6D,14,95,4C,37,AF,38,27,8C,4D,2C,FF,F4,3A,04,B3,89,A7,35,2E,99,15,F4,50,FC,7B,5B,20,55,4C,A8,35,11,8D,88,44,20,78,9A,03,5E,BE,99,ED,70,FC,0F,91,DF,6A,22,68,3D,4C,CF,04,A8,1B,CD,56,74,AC,42,4C,99,95,13,B3,3D,62,C0,31,59,30,E7,8A,09,C6,6C,AE,2D,E3,7B,CE,34,2F,5C,0A,2B,AF,7C,4A,54,F0,33,97,9D,E6,D4,5B,5F,70,E5,6D,61,1B,E7,83,7D,B7,DC,AD,0D,C1,BF,7E,9C,79,19,80,77,6C,2B,48,51,38,E6,7A,30,4A,C0,09,FF,75,77,1F,87,4C,82,16,81,3F,CE,87,50,A9,3C,6C,8B,67,73,0A,07,EC,28,5E,24,B4,5E,91,56,02,5E,C0,15,DC,9A,C0,31,83,31,1E,79,07,61,F5,D5,43,95,2A,FD,62,44,05,7A,BF,9A,8F,87,AF,62,3E,2C,F2,05,55,43,B7,A2,D5,64,D1,EA,30,0D,CD,E4,77,7A,6B,E0,62,90,A0,BB,B8,04,B0,F4,33,D1,51,5F,DF,E6,E3,D7,88,44,E2,31,E6,37,6B,DC,14,00,23,8E,83,AE,48,40,C8,DE,F1,F9,DC,DA,61,DF,C2,5A,6C,7B,2F,01,E6,71,A3,CD,4B,8E,94,67,04,9C,A9,78,3D,31,92,2D,33,44,8D,5E
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_17AA38F2"=hex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
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_17AA38F3"=hex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
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_17AA3806"=hex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
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_17AA3807"=hex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
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_17AA3820"=hex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
;Lenovo Yoga720-15IKB
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_17AA38C8"=hex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
;Lenovo Yoga720-13IKB
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_17AA38C9"=hex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
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_17AA380A"=hex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
;Huawei Pscal
"INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_19E53E03"=hex:7B,D8,25,38,F5,59,3C,D9,67,71,BC,60,C5,7E,3F,47,0A,48,1F,73,6E,51,A0,F7,6C,36,50,D4,1E,4D,C3,EB,61,9A,A6,E4,0B,53,25,79,57,33,98,E7,A7,8F,0E,F7,FC,10,BE,92,55,9B,5C,85,F9,F1,CC,50,A2,A3,13,74,6C,2F,8C,3D,A5,26,8A,84,DF,50,D4,8A,77,FB,7E,A4,32,49,B9,CC,90,9B,33,C2,1C,1E,35,61,81,47,31,33,E6,F2,12,16,20,BF,28,D2,37,08,3D,97,47,50,C0,E9,56,B6,74,0F,57,93,B2,C7,6A,84,F8,04,6C,81,82,CB,4E,1C,95,34,33,43,B5,EF,38,52,0E,B8,88,95,55,73,F3,12,57,96,59,A5,54,26,55,64,7D,FF,7F,40,8A,A6,05,85,C5,C0,CC,22,C8,90,64,45,ED,A3,F9,62,BD,6F,45,A1,2C,71,07,A7,67,B8,A0,73,B4,1C,FE,E7,0A,28,54,34,5D,E6,B9,6E,E3,A5,83,BC,DA,31,66,C8,FA,7E,23,2F,B0,BF,60,65,21,F7,74,08,47,4F,8C,39,25,CB,51,F9,8B,57,93,0E,54,0B,49,93,AF,39,1C,0D,D9,79,34,58,FF,5E,A3,B5,AF,0D,5B,09,CA,62,84,86,A2,D4,32,04,38,C9,B9,41,21,4A,50,94,01,A0,81,C4,6C,8A,BB,14,2A,BF,24,BF,FF,AA,D2,48,EE,EC,C9,91,93,32,E4,8D,80,93,E3,6F,D6,ED,98,E6,2F,C6,63,5...
;Huawei Watt
"INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_19E53201"=hex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
;Huawei Watt
"INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_19E53200"=hex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
```


----------



## Devilwrath (Mar 19, 2018)

@*alanfox2000*

*Did you forget to link files?*


----------



## Smitsars (Mar 19, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> if you have DDP AA Remove it & del these 2 registry key
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\DolbyDigitalPlus\StaticKeys
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\DolbyDigitalPlus\DynamicKeys
> Install DolbyDigitalPlusHomeTheater.exe again
> ...


Hi! Thanks for your advice, and I am back to report more issues. 
1. Even though I followed your instructions on Dolby Digital Plus HomeTheater, The error still persist. Take a look at the screenshot.
2. I have a new issues. It is about Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive Unlock by HiHawk. It won't work because when I applied the default format for either one mentioned, "format not supported by the device" error appear. What can I do about this issue? It is because program error in my previous issue?
3. Sorry, I found another issue. When I changed the sample rate to 192000 Hz it made a very annoying noise, like when you did not plug in the analog TV cable, then the TV went "Rrrrrrrrr...".
4. Dolby Atmos worked fine and I am grateful. The problem is the dolby tuning is missing but I dont care because the main goal is to be able to open the dolby atmos app. Thank you.


----------



## Sahaprof (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, I'm writing through a translator Google. : D   
I do not know if I put it off or not, I'll post it just in case))) and as for me this program is much better than anything I've tried here.
You start the activation process from the beginning, install Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 3 then, start Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 3, change the language to English and close the program, then go to the path C: Program data, you need to enable hidden folders and create 2 folders 1) Creative, in it also SoftwareLock, throws in there activator and you launch it that's all, you can delete the activator, launch the program. Do not forget before this remove all drivers from Sound Blaster Cinema and the like.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-QzRAhkhiuWeHh0c0gxUzgxYms/view
https://yadi.sk/d/9hUconSuhnLtJ


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 19, 2018)

Devilwrath said:


> @*alanfox2000*
> 
> *Did you forget to link files?*


All files are in [2018-03-18]realtek_hda_vac.7z, mediafire link



Smitsars said:


> Hi! Thanks for your advice, and I am back to report more issues.
> 1. Even though I followed your instructions on Dolby Digital Plus HomeTheater, The error still persist. Take a look at the screenshot.
> 2. I have a new issues. It is about Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive Unlock by HiHawk. It won't work because when I applied the default format for either one mentioned, "format not supported by the device" error appear. What can I do about this issue? It is because program error in my previous issue?
> 3. Sorry, I found another issue. When I changed the sample rate to 192000 Hz it made a very annoying noise, like when you did not plug in the analog TV cable, then the TV went "Rrrrrrrrr...".
> ...




1. Check the registry key [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\DolbyDigitalPlus\StaticKeys]
Value "{8A92D74F-1332-43F6-AB72-01C0E37F1CF0},0" should be 0x000003ff. if not, change  it to 3ff.
2. your audio chip don`t support. Read here
3. your hardware is not support that rate, use 48000hz instead
4. this problem cannot be fix now, I have mention on post #843


----------



## gwx1987 (Mar 19, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> add these words in your HDXMB3H.inf under [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTX86.6.0] OR [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0] sections
> 
> ```
> "Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255
> ...


I can not paste the text on Pastebin, because the message "You have exceeded the maximum paste size of 512 kilobytes per paste. PRO users do not have this limit!" Appears.
Installation again the same error.


----------



## jamam (Mar 19, 2018)

Sahaprof said:


> Hi, I'm writing through a translator Google. : D
> I do not know if I put it off or not, I'll post it just in case))) and as for me this program is much better than anything I've tried here.
> You start the activation process from the beginning, install Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 3 then, start Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 3, change the language to English and close the program, then go to the path C: Program data, you need to enable hidden folders and create 2 folders 1) Creative, in it also SoftwareLock, throws in there activator and you launch it that's all, you can delete the activator, launch the program. Do not forget before this remove all drivers from Sound Blaster Cinema and the like.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-QzRAhkhiuWeHh0c0gxUzgxYms/view
> ...


pls check here ,,,   https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/page-64


----------



## Manciuszz (Mar 19, 2018)

gwx1987 said:


> Install Realtek Mod Driver [Error Code : -0001]  How to repair?
> 
> ID HARDWARE:
> INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_10251193&REV_1000
> ...



Do what he said


> add these words in your HDXMB3H.inf under [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTX86.6.0] OR [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0] sections
> Code:
> *"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255*


and make sure the "*HDXMB3H.inf*" file is inside *Win32 or Win64 folder!* otherwise it fails.

also...

I was browsing through this thread and I still couldn't find a definite answer to the question:

- Is it possible to use Sound BlasterX 720 audio filters/presets or in other words make the program work with Razer Kraken 7.1 or any other headsets, since they run their own sound cards etc. ?

I felt like the solution lied with Virtual Audio Cable and APO. So I tried it and couldn't make it work :/

Any ideas?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Manciuszz (Mar 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 98598


Yes! Its exactly what I need, just that I want to have Sound BlasterX 720 filters instead of the Razer Surround ones.


----------



## redion1992 (Mar 20, 2018)

OK, now I'm completely lost. How do I set up the computer to read in true 5.1 audio from a game (meaning the output is six-channel), encode that as Dolby Digital, and send that down the NVIDIA display output using HDMI? Do I need to somehow modify the NVIDIA driver to unlock this? Or do I need to use a VAC to get the encoding done on a different driver? Win10 x64 is the platform.


----------



## cpx (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi.
I tried installing the drivers but i have Error Code: 0x00000002 .
Firstly i had  error code -0001 but after adding  the ManufacturerID  as alanfox2000 said it changed to the one above.
Sound chip is alc892 and i am on Windows7 x64 SP1.
I have older dts/dd modded driver working perfectly so the chip is capable.
Any ideea? 
Also is there somewhere a guide or short tutorial for modding the drivers?
Thanks!


----------



## Manciuszz (Mar 20, 2018)

cpx said:


> Hi.
> I tried installing the drivers but i have Error Code: 0x00000002 .
> Firstly i had  error code -0001 but after adding  the ManufacturerID  as alanfox2000 said it changed to the one above.
> Sound chip is alc892 and i am on Windows7 x64 SP1.
> ...


make sure the "*HDXMB3H.inf*" file is inside *Win32 or Win64 folder!* otherwise it fails.

also you might need to:

add these words in your *HDXMB3H.inf* under *[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTX86.6.0] OR [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]* sections
Code:
*"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, **INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255 *

The *red bolded* words should be your hardware id (which you can find via the Device Manager). Big chances are its already there tho.






I had the same issue when installing via *Setup.exe*. I tried installing via Device Manager too, but I had an error saying system file cannot be found or something along those lines... So I installed via Device Manager after placing *HDXMB3H.inf *file in* Win64 folder (cause I run x64 bit Windows 10) *and making sure that *HDXMB3H.inf *contains my hardware id under (in my case) *[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTX86.6.0] *and it worked!


----------



## cpx (Mar 20, 2018)

I used the id from *Hardware id*. In *Matching device id* a have a long list of id's , i will try to put those and see....
Device manager refuses to install the driver  "you already have the best matching version" .
I have another question also connected to device id's, could it be possible to load vendor specific sound managers, like if i have gigabyte load the Asus one, more exactly i want to load the classic Realtek Manager for my Gigabyte board.


----------



## gwx1987 (Mar 20, 2018)

Everything is ok. Realtek High Definition Audio driver installed and working properly. Then I installed the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 3-1.00.04 program and the "There is no supported audio device available" message appears. What should you do? Any ideas?


----------



## parra_parra (Mar 20, 2018)

Solution to error code: "PUT THE INF FILE INTO THE FOLDER x64 OR x32" (Realtek mod driver)


----------



## Sahaprof (Mar 20, 2018)

gwx1987 said:


> Everything is ok. Realtek High Definition Audio driver installed and working properly. Then I installed the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 3-1.00.04 program and the "There is no supported audio device available" message appears. What should you do? Any ideas?View attachment 98607


----------



## cpx (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok, so the moded driver is not working for me in windows 7 x64 sp1. With "have disk" installation a missing file error is reported and with setup error 0x0000002. Copying all the inf files from the realtek driver solves this but the driver is not loading after restart. I need to see exactly what file is needed for correct installation.

I managed to install the driver in windows 10 x64 with alc1220. Here i have another problem, the dts and dd formats are not workng, i get failed to play test tone in Default Format dialog and also applications are not sending the stream to my receiver but  in the Encoded Format Dialog are working...

I have a gigabyte gaming k7 board with 2 ALC1220 chips on this windows 10 machine.
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0B8&REV_1000 

Thanks!


----------



## gwx1987 (Mar 21, 2018)

First, I added the .reg registry key, and then I installed the DolbyDigitalPlusHomeTheater program, CreativeSBX720, mb5_1.00.19 and DolbyHomeTheaterv4. Realtek works properly, but unfortunately DolbyDigitalPlusHomeTheater, CreativeSBX720, mb5_1.00.19 and DolbyHomeTheaterv4 sound effects do not work. Windows 10 64x version 16299.309 .


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 21, 2018)

cpx said:


> Ok, so the moded driver is not working for me in windows 7 x64 sp1. With "have disk" installation a missing file error is reported and with setup error 0x0000002. Copying all the inf files from the realtek driver solves this but the driver is not loading after restart. I need to see exactly what file is needed for correct installation.
> 
> I managed to install the driver in windows 10 x64 with alc1220. Here i have another problem, the dts and dd formats are not workng, i get failed to play test tone in Default Format dialog and also applications are not sending the stream to my receiver but  in the Encoded Format Dialog are working...
> 
> ...



*setup error 0x0000002 *->Don't use the realtek setup.exe. Install thought device manager, make sure you have copy Realtek Mod INF Files\your OS Edition\HDXMB3H.inf to Realtek Mod Driver\Your OS bit vesrion (e.g. Windows 8.1 x64,  JUST COPY  Realtek Mod INF Files\Windows 8.1 x64\HDXMB3H.inf to Realtek Mod Driver\WIN64)
*file missing/ device manger install error ->* HDXMB3H.inf Hardware ID Check (post #860) + open C:\Windows\INF\setupapi.dev.log, you can see what file missing/ what cause a error
*dtsi / dolby live problem *->(for x64 OS only)  RltkAPO64.7z  , replace original C:\Windows\System32\RltkAPO64.dll file
*"you already have the best matching version"** -> *HDXMB3H.inf Hardware ID Check (post #860) + remove exist realtek driver







gwx1987 said:


> First, I added the .reg registry key, and then I installed the DolbyDigitalPlusHomeTheater program, CreativeSBX720, mb5_1.00.19 and DolbyHomeTheaterv4. Realtek works properly, but unfortunately DolbyDigitalPlusHomeTheater, CreativeSBX720, mb5_1.00.19 and DolbyHomeTheaterv4 sound effects do not work. Windows 10 64x version 16299.309 .



If my modded driver do not work for your PC. Try using APO over Virtual Audio Cable (Link), you can still get DolbyHTv4 &DDPHT.



Manciuszz said:


> Yes! Its exactly what I need, just that I want to have Sound BlasterX 720 filters instead of the Razer Surround ones.


This modded driver already include Creative UpperFilters driver (mbfilt64.sys) , if you don't need Razer Surround, just uninstall their software. And make sure there no   "Razer Surround Audio Controller " on device manager.


----------



## cpx (Mar 21, 2018)

*alanfox2000,*

*For Windows 7 x64 and alc 889a*
I used the option exactly like in the picture you provided, the have disk one, manual driver pick . Windows prompted me with a file missing error after that. I copied all the files correctly under the operation system folder and added the hradware id(that solved the -0001 error).
A file is realy missing for the driver since copiing all the inf files from the original driver fixed the error, i will have to search for that exact one.

*For Windows 10 x64 and alc 1220*
Driver installed ok after adding device id.
Dts options are visible in the windows dialog( i replaced both RltkAPO64.dll and RltkAPO.dll)   but the test tones are not working in the  in the "Default Format Dialog". Also The Gigabyte Sound Manager displays no dts option of any kind.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 21, 2018)

Realtek 889 i would like a driver for that please Windows 10 

Also link on front page is dead, nothing to download.

http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/FePywTjs/file.html

Name: Realtek Drivers with DDL & DTS Connect.7z
Size: 83.35 MB
Uploaded: 27-05-2017 00:22


----------



## cpx (Mar 21, 2018)

Ok, so I succeeded in installing on windows 7 as well using 0889 device id and win 8.1 inf file but now i have the same error on both windows, DTS and DD unsuported format in Advanced but they work perfect in Supported Formats( i can also hear the test sounds)
Since this happens with both chips (alc889 and alc1220) there must be an issue with the patched dll's


----------



## byu1 (Mar 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek HDA 8351 MOD x64*
> 
> Download Link: Get it Here
> 
> ...



I installed from setup and everything and at end, after installed and restart, there is dolby digital plus, home theater under dolby tab but no settings, no dolby atmos, under advanced all list  2 channel while original DJ Urko mod has 'dolby digital, under the list .  

how to fix this?


----------



## Peterson (Mar 22, 2018)

pliss dont have Download in 1st page driveM$ help!


----------



## Màthair (Mar 22, 2018)

Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.8403 WHQL

OEM WHQL with Dolby for:

-Fujitsu
-Gigabyte
-Lenovo
-Huawei
-Razer

LINK

OEM WHQL for:
-Acer
-MSI
-Asrock
-Clevo

LINK

OEM WHQL for:
-Asus

LINK

Win 10 x64 (NOT for x32!).

PackageVersion = PG465
DriverVer= 03/20/2018, 6.0.1.8403


----------



## Peterson (Mar 22, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.8403 WHQL
> 
> OEM WHQL with Dolby for:
> 
> ...


this links backup Djpionner/Urko?


----------



## Màthair (Mar 22, 2018)

Peterson said:


> this links backup Djpionner/Urko?



Not my friend, not these are realtek oem original drivers (not MOD Drivers).


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 24, 2018)

testing UWP version


----------



## consoled (Mar 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> testing UWP version
> View attachment 98758
> 
> 
> View attachment 98757


Link? Lenovo?


----------



## Jayce (Mar 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> testing UWP version
> View attachment 98758
> 
> 
> View attachment 98757


Please hopefully you can make it work with all other sound cards and computers. It looks like the real deal.


----------



## LuftSchutz (Mar 25, 2018)

Realtek HD Audio Drivers 6.0.1.8403 X86/64 with DTS-NEO & DOLBY UNLOCK 266MB


----------



## cpx (Mar 25, 2018)

Has anyone managed to enable dts-neo on gigabyte board?
I have x370 gaming K7 and lots of drivers are able to enable dolby digital and dts interactive but dts neo is always missing.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 26, 2018)

Can anyone advise how to make dax2 only or (dts only) driver mod?
I tried editing hdxrt4.inf from whql driver and all messed up.



alanfox2000 said:


> Dolby Atmos API -> Do NOT click UpdateDax3Db.exe -> APP -> tuning data is missing
> Dolby Atmos API -> click  UpdateDax3Db.exe -> APP ->  app cannot open
> 
> registry key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Dolby\AtmosOEM found on
> ...


I noticed this
Dolby Atmos Api > Updatedax3db > Dolby Atmos App = also delete DAX3.sdf file from C:/Program Files/Common Files/Dolby/DAX3 folder
Recopy n place DAX3.sdf file in that folder make Atmos app working again but “tuning data is missing” still appear 
Still no luck for Atmos?

When i try to edit DAX3.sdf file, the following happens.
I think it will need a bruteforce for the pass. Does anyone know the password for DAX3.sdf?


----------



## SoundsLucid (Mar 27, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL*
> *Mod version:  6.0.1.8393 (x86) / 6.0.1.8395 (x64)*
> 
> *Support OS: 32/64bit Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10*
> ...



It works beautifully - the sound difference from stock is astonishing!
I have a dolby atmos and eac\atmos 5.1 test file - all i hear is buzzing.  dolby-atmos_amaze.mp4 \ 7.1Ch DTS-HD MA - Speaker Mapping Test File.mkv
a previous driver did play this. also as soon as i set the sound (spdif advanced mode to Dolby Digital live the whole thing crashes and I have to reinstall driver, so will just leave it) great setup if a little glass cannon like )

ALC 1220 | MSI X370 SLI PLUS Motherboard

THanks @alanfox2000


----------



## jordon.dias (Mar 27, 2018)

sharing a beautiful background image for sbx 720 for all mates.looks pretty good ...see urself ........as the default background of sbx panel is not that eye candy.
replace original in
note: no need to resize.use as its provided
program files(x86)-creative-sound blaster connect2-product-sbx 720-background

.jpg


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 27, 2018)

My new mod win10 driver x64 only will not use Creative APO to chain SFX/MFX/EFX,  only chain UI

Add a UI to disable Sound Blaster

I don't have Dolby UWP DAX3API  x86 files, I cannot mod x86 realtek driver

Dolby Atmos / Dolby Atmos Sound System / Dolby Audio Apps UI are same

Also, you can change Dolby/DTS App Preset from different OEM


----------



## Jayce (Mar 27, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> My new mod win10 driver x64 only will not use Creative APO to chain SFX/MFX/EFX,  only chain UI
> 
> Add a UI to disable Sound Blaster
> 
> ...


You couldn't crack Dolby uwp?


----------



## ypdeveloper (Mar 27, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> testing UWP version
> View attachment 98758
> 
> 
> View attachment 98757


Please provide a link to this mod


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 28, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Can anyone advise how to make dax2 only or (dts only) driver mod?
> I tried editing hdxrt4.inf from whql driver and all messed up.
> 
> 
> ...




I had success open Dolby Atmos Windows App  before, but now Dolby Atmos don't open
.NET Runtime Error on event log


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I had success open Dolby Atmos Windows App  before, but now Dolby Atmos don't open
> .NET Runtime Error on event log
> 
> View attachment 98883


Strange! It didn't happens on me. Where did u copy DAX3.sdf file from? OEM driver folder?
Or in case try this one
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsodMT_CwFZbmhV3SNX1vAAroGA4

When i place it in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3 folder ,  it automatically generate profile files ( .xml ) ...etc.. 
Which windows version ur on? My vesion is


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 28, 2018)

Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL

*Mod **Driver Version: 6.0.1.8403*

*For Windows 10 x64 Only, work with:*

*- Dolby Audio / Dolby Atmos / Dolby Atmos Sound System ( UWP App / Desktop App)*
*- DTS Audio*
*- Sound BlasterX 720°*

*Download Link: http://www.mediafire.com/file/u4dx5cfh1dmaich/20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe*


----------



## gwx1987 (Mar 28, 2018)

@alanfox2000 Disable Driver Signature Verification
bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON

Does it require?

by edit:

Ok, I already know everything.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL
> 
> *Mod **Driver Version: 6.0.1.8403*
> 
> ...


Nice!
Does UWP version have “tuning data” problem? 
By the way, It looks like “Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater” program in Universal App format. Right? 
Also, did u manage to fix .NET Runtime problem?


----------



## LuftSchutz (Mar 28, 2018)

UWP version work perfect for me (Realtek 889).


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 28, 2018)

LuftSchutz said:


> Work perfect for me (Realtek 889).


Great! So “tuning data is missing”  appears nomore.  I’ll try it tomorrow. How is it different from desktop Atmos? Audio quality?


----------



## byu1 (Mar 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL
> 
> *Mod **Driver Version: 6.0.1.8403*
> 
> ...




I get error code : -0001  when install realtek mod driver .

how to fix it?


----------



## dGVjaHBvd2VydXA (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm on a GE62 msi laptop with an ALC892 and nahimic. The laptop needs nahimic and an msi version of the realtek drivers in order to switch the dual 3.5mm/spdif port to spdif output I believe, the realtek HD audio manger doesn't work on this laptop

I got Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround Sound) working using the realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe patch on the drivers provided by msi, but I am getting stereo or 3.1 in a lot of games. I tried the xaudio2 patches, one problem is I have 10 xaudio2 dlls, and the patches I can find all seem to only have/patch 8 dlls.

With the patches CSGO is fixed and working in 5.1,  but CSsource and Company of Heroes 1 & 2 are still not working.
Battlefront 2015 and Mario Kart Double Dash are working in 5.1 (not sure if they needed the patches or not)

Does anyone know of a modern patch for the xaudio2 .dlls? Also is there any extra software I should try running? When I run the test under Default Format I only hear a tone out of the left and right speaker and then the test ends, is that the normal behaviour? I'm also looking for something to upmix stereo to 5.1 so I don't have to switch off DDL when I want to upmix stereo music


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 28, 2018)

byu1 said:


> I get error code : -0001  when install realtek mod driver .
> 
> how to fix it?


Did u install it in windows testmode?


----------



## byu1 (Mar 28, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Did u install it in windows testmode?



yes.  I did

bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 28, 2018)

byu1 said:


> yes.  I did
> 
> bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
> bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON


Try install through device manager.
Anyway what’s the command say? “The command completed successfully “ appears in cmd?
Can i get a screenshot of errors when u install through device manager


----------



## byu1 (Mar 28, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Try install through device manager.
> Anyway what’s the command say? “The command completed successfully “ appears in cmd?
> Can i get a screenshot of errors when u install through device manager




how to install through device manger?


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 28, 2018)

byu1 said:


> how to install through device manger?


Oops. Problem is , i don’t have computer access right now. I’m typing from a phone. So I can’t give screenshots of the process. Search previous posts or....
Win icon(Start button) > right click > select device manager.
Search audio and game controllers > realtek audio device or hd audio device  > double click > go to driver tab > uninstall ( if u have installed a driver before) (also select the Delete driver software checkbox) > Restart.
Open device manager again and go to audio device > driver tab > update driver > select Browse my computer for...etc > Let’s me pick....etc > click Have Disk and browse to the folder of driver software u downloaded ( Win64 folder and find the .inf file. (Usually hdxrt.inf or hdxrt4.inf....etc)
Click ok and install. Sorry for the messy reply

@byu1 Does ur windows desktop background have watermarks at the lower right corner which says ur windows is in Test Mode? Just to be sure.


----------



## byu1 (Mar 29, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Oops. Problem is , i don’t have computer access right now. I’m typing from a phone. So I can’t give screenshots of the process. Search previous posts or....
> Win icon(Start button) > right click > select device manager.
> Search audio and game controllers > realtek audio device or hd audio device  > double click > go to driver tab > uninstall ( if u have installed a driver before) (also select the Delete driver software checkbox) > Restart.
> Open device manager again and go to audio device > driver tab > update driver > select Browse my computer for...etc > Let’s me pick....etc > click Have Disk and browse to the folder of driver software u downloaded ( Win64 folder and find the .inf file. (Usually hdxrt.inf or hdxrt4.inf....etc)
> ...



yes.  the right corner show test code.

Now install through device manager successful, no error.   the new problem is when  choose Dolby UWP APP, choose DAXUISnG,  DAXUISnG_2.1.218.0_x64_Test,  I followed the direction in readme, but dolby audio installed failed.    Also the in windows sound, there is no change, no dolby tabs.  default format still all 2 channels, no multi formats.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 29, 2018)

I have installed the mod and installed Dolby Atmos sound system uwp and the problem is regardless of what preset you choose, you can't hear the difference.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 29, 2018)

*Install through setup.exe error ->* install through Device Manager

*No D**olby tabs on playback devices ( you install inf for Dolby UWP App) *-> it is normal

*Dolby App no sound effect / Dolby App show driver problem -*>  after install driver, reboot. Open Dolby App, make sure DolbyDAXAPI is running. Click the ON/OFF button on Dolby App to check Dolby sound effect






You should use one Dolby UWP App only, and you should use the correct preset.
Folder under Dolby UWP APP:

DAXUIDolbyAudio : Dolby Audio App Install Folder
DAXUIMainstream: Dolby Atmos App Install Folder
DAXUISnG: Dolby Atmos Sound System App Install Folder

*Dolby UWP App install problem -*> Copy App install folder to C:\    drive    (e.g. C:\DAXUIMainstream) , run Add-AppDevPackage.ps1  with powershell to install

The driver already auto install Dolby Atmos Sound System IdeaCentre AIO 950 preset file to C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml
Not necessary to change the preset file if you want install Dolby Atmos Sound System UWP app

*No sound effect:*
Make sure you do not check disable sound enhancement on Sound Blaster Tab. If it is checked, it will not only disable  Sound BlasterX 720°  sound effect, and also Dolby UWP App, DTS Audio sound effect.






*DTS Audio No Sound Effect:*

Open FX Configurator, select speakers & click apply ( registy take admin right )

Click "Open Regedit"

make sure the reg key {7a8b74c8-fa66-4460-8542-d6119c59e9d4},2 value is C:\ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml

Delete {7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},99 reg key

open Windows Services (services.msc), right click DTS APO Service & select restart

if DTS APO Service don`t start, reinstall DTS Audio software & check the reg key again


----------



## arman258 (Mar 29, 2018)

What is the procedure to install this on Lenovo Y720?  The latest version in Lenovo site is 6.0.1.8216.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 29, 2018)

arman258 said:


> What is the procedure to install this on Lenovo Y720?  The latest version in Lenovo site is 6.0.1.8216.


Download the driver file, unzip it, the install guide is on readme.txt

==================================================================================


*Adding ViPER4Windows to **Modded Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL 6.0.1.8403 Win10 x64 without Virtual Audio Cable*







*Tool: *FX Configurator
*Viper4Windows x64 Setup (with auto reg fix): *
http://www.mediafire.com/file/6zz8oyfqm49z91l/ViPER4Windows64.exe

*Great Preset by **anarki999*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ds843v633qk3ijk/ViPER4Windows_Presets.exe

*1. Install Viper4Windows x64 Setup from above line
2. Open Viper4Windows Configurator as admin, Tick  Modded Realtek High Definition Audio to install 
3. Open Viper4Windows Configurator agian, untick  Modded Realtek High Definition Audio to uninstall 
4. Open FX Configurator, select Modded Realtek High Definition Audio, click apply, then open regedit. 
5. Click FxProperties Registry key, Edit registry value {D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},15, add data {DA2FB532-3014-4B93-AD05-21B2C620F9C2} & Reboot.*

*

*


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 29, 2018)

Ok!  tested and here's my story

Driver installation - Ok

UWP apps installation - Ok  (for those who can't install UWP apps, enable developer mode in windows settings > update and security > for developers)

Desktop apps installation - Ok but...... * Dolby Atmos desktop app is completely broken, it won't open anymore whatever u do. (click updatedax3.db or skip updatedax.db, neither will work, even copy n place dax3.sdf in "C:/Program Files/Common Files/Dolby/DAX3" folder ;which works in earlier driver version doesn't work in this driver version)

Audio quality - No 
Why? For me i use a desktop PC with 2.1 speaker system and all the profiles included in this driver (Dolby presets) are tuned for internal speakers such as laptop build in speakers.
So they all will sound like very small speakers, no bass, loud mid , cracking high etc.... even worse when u not disable creative sound blaster enhancement.
For those people who use stereo speaker, 2.1 , 5.1 , 7.1 , digital reveiver....etc just disable all enhancements. It will sounds better i think 

@alanfox2000  i can disable sound blaster enhancement in both driver installation mode (UWP and Desktop) and makes Dolby only active. But in Desktop mode, i have to try many times. Sometimes disabling sound blaster enhancement disables all enhancement but sometimes not. Anyway, why both dolby audio and dolby atmos are present in speaker properties? also surround visualization is so broken to listen in Dolby Audio App (Dolby Atmos is broken hence i can't test it)...
By the way, Great Job @alanfox2000 Thanks for the driver. 

Tested with headphones too. Headphones will sound better than external speakers i think but not for the high amp headphones. It still lack booming bass and make high amp heaphones like cheap earphones.........  Just test urself and listen the difference

@byu1 @Jayce Yes! me too. At first, i hear no difference. But if u disable effect and enable it again may sometimes hear some difference (power button on and off). Sometimes u have to stop DolbyDAXApi Service and start it again. But i'm sure if u replace default profiles (C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc)  with included profiles of ur choice , WILL MAKE THE BIG DIFFERENCE! Also u may not like it  just try it urself guys 

PS: if u have SKU problem with UWP apps, edit the default.xml file in C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc with a notepad. (Default driver installion is for Dolby Atmos Sound System App so u will have this problem when u've installed different App) Search for the word "SnG" (Ctrl+F will save ur time) and change it to "Mainstream" for Dolby Atmos  ( "DolbyAudio" for Dolby Audio ) and save.
Can't save? allow full control of dolbyaposvc folder via the security tab...

Have a good time


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 29, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Ok!  tested and here's my story
> 
> Driver installation - Ok
> 
> ...



Did you talking about cracking sound  using INF for "Dolby Desktop App\HDXMB3H.inf" or the default HDXMB3H.inf UWP one?

I have not tested the desktop version inf, since the dolby desktop app don't start.

I have tested  disable sound enhancement on Sound Blaster Tab , will also DTS Audio sound effect.

I am using Dolby Atmos Sound system UWP App, no cracking sound. Make be you can change another Dolby Atmos Sound system preset,



blaqsky said:


> PS: if u have SKU problem with UWP apps, edit the default.xml file in C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc with a notepad. (Default driver installion is for Dolby Atmos Sound System App so u will have this problem when u've installed different App) Search for the word "SnG" (Ctrl+F will save ur time) and change it to "Mainstream" for Dolby Atmos  ( "DolbyAudio" for Dolby Audio ) and save.
> Can't save? allow full control of dolbyaposvc folder via the security tab...
> 
> Have a good time


If you want Dolby Audio App, just copy the unzip "Dolby UWP APP Preset.rar"  that I have given  and you will see different preset  file  for different app ,  there is a readme.txt, pls read.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Did you talking about cracking sound  using INF for "Dolby Desktop App\HDXMB3H.inf" or the default HDXMB3H.inf UWP one?
> 
> I have not tested the desktop version inf, since the dolby desktop app don't start.
> 
> ...



The cracking sound comes from both default HDXMB3H.inf and "Dolby Desktop App\HDXMB3H.inf" if i enable sound blaster enhancement also there is a slight delay in all sounds. If i disable sound blaster enhancement the cracking sound and delay both gone, but with Dolby i hear small speaker sounds through my 2.1 speakers (wrong crossover frequency i think)
May be my audio codec isn't compatible with this driver i think. (see my spec) 

Sorry i forget about the DTS.  But Dolby will be still active in default HDXMB3H.inf one and Desktop one is variable. Sometimes disable all, sometimes leave others active.

Yes. i've changed many different profiles for the appopriate UWP app as the readme.txt says. Renamed, replaced the default one as it needed.  It's complicated. Some profiles will work, some won't (so many) Even i checked inside .inf files and comfirm there is right text for the right App.  Also i stop DolbyDAXApi service and start agian to reload new profiles, install .inf when needed. The UWP is still showing  SKU error.
So i edited default installed "default.xml" file and change the text for right app and it always work. Strange? 

Oh! as for the desktop one, having double Dolby (Atmos and Audio) sounds way too much echoessss.......... reverbbbbbbb.....


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 29, 2018)

IdeaCentre AIO 910  Look like this, LCD  internal speakers

Tested IdeaCentre AIO 950 preset sound not louder then kepler preset

I have update the driver  install IdeaCentre AIO 950 preset (Dolby Atmos Sound System) by default.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> IdeaCentre AIO 910  Look like this, LCD  internal speakers
> 
> Tested IdeaCentre AIO 950 preset sound not louder then kepler preset
> 
> I have update the driver  install IdeaCentre AIO 950 preset (Dolby Atmos Sound System) by default.



Where can i download this preset files only? trying to test
Can u change the default preset file values? When i try to change in default.xml file, it has no effect.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 29, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Where can i download this preset files only? trying to test
> Can u change the default preset file values? When i try to change in default.xml file, it has no effect.


unzip Dolby UWP APP Preset.rar -> ext_lenovo_aio950_v221 folder "INTELAUDIO_DEV_0274_SUBSYS_17AA36F8_PCI_SUBSYS_36F817AA.xml"


----------



## byu1 (Mar 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Install through setup.exe error ->* install through Device Manager
> 
> *No D**olby tabs on playback devices ( you install inf for Dolby UWP App) *-> it is normal
> 
> ...




yes.  install through device manager ok.  I followed the readme, 


alanfox2000 said:


> *Install through setup.exe error ->* install through Device Manager
> 
> *No D**olby tabs on playback devices ( you install inf for Dolby UWP App) *-> it is normal
> 
> ...




   default format all 2 channel, no multi channel, this means the system  will output 2 channel eve with the dolby app ?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 29, 2018)

Are you saying this?



DTS Audio will skip audio process  if you set not 2 channel.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 29, 2018)

LuftSchutz said:


> Realtek HD Audio Drivers 6.0.1.8403 X86/64 with DTS-NEO & DOLBY UNLOCK 266MB



Before anyone goes any further, why is this realtek installation searching through other files and folders on my computer upon installation?
It's not a simple pass through either, it takes ages to get passed .iso files.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> unzip Dolby UWP APP Preset.rar -> ext_lenovo_aio950_v221 folder "INTELAUDIO_DEV_0274_SUBSYS_17AA36F8_PCI_SUBSYS_36F817AA.xml"


u mean this?


----------



## byu1 (Mar 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Install through setup.exe error ->* install through Device Manager
> 
> *No D**olby tabs on playback devices ( you install inf for Dolby UWP App) *-> it is normal
> 
> ...



Ok,  install through device manager did ok.

now I choose UWP app,  In DAXUISnG, DAXUISnG_2.1.218.0_x64_Test, Add-AppDevPackage right click open powershell,  in the first line, i click on yes to all (is that correct?  when I try that again it does no a launch),  now install DAXUISnG_2.1.218.0_x64.exe,  install  dolby atmoms sound system screen,  when click install,  'dolby atmosm system installe failed', the box show ' reason (Either you need a new certificate installed for this app package, or you need a new app package with trusted certificates. Your system administrator or the app developer can help. A certificate chain processed, but terminated in a root certificate which isn't trusted (0x800B0109)'.

Also if this mod did not add multi channel to windows audio, default format are still all 2 channel,  this means the system  will output 2 channel eve with the dolby app ?


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 29, 2018)

byu1 said:


> Ok,  install through device manager did ok.
> 
> now I choose UWP app,  In DAXUISnG, DAXUISnG_2.1.218.0_x64_Test, Add-AppDevPackage right click open powershell,  in the first line, i click on yes to all (is that correct?  when I try that again it does no a launch),  now install DAXUISnG_2.1.218.0_x64.exe,  install  dolby atmoms sound system screen,  when click install,  'dolby atmosm system installe failed', the box show ' reason (Either you need a new certificate installed for this app package, or you need a new app package with trusted certificates. Your system administrator or the app developer can help. A certificate chain processed, but terminated in a root certificate which isn't trusted (0x800B0109)'.
> 
> Also if this mod did not add multi channel to windows audio, default format are still all 2 channel,  this means the system  will output 2 channel eve with the dolby app ?



Enable developer mode in settings app. (See above)
It will add multi channel to windows audio when u disable all enhancements


----------



## byu1 (Mar 29, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Enable developer mode in settings app. (See above)
> It will add multi channel to windows audio when u disable all enhancements



Developer mode is set, still same error.

Disable all enhancements default forma still all 2 channels.

Also,  the readme indicate get the Dolby Desktop App here : www.mediafire.com/#momrk3jav029r,  it does not retrieve.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 29, 2018)

byu1 said:


> Developer mode is set, still same error.
> 
> Disable all enhancements default forma still all 2 channels.






Does ur speakers configure option shows like this?

As for the UWP app installation 1st time, after asking above, it will also ask u to install a certificate. Just accept (Y) it and it will install a certificate automatically in new powershell window.

Try it in Test mode + Developer on





Recon-UK said:


> Before anyone goes any further, why is this realtek installation searching through other files and folders on my computer upon installation?
> It's not a simple pass through either, it takes ages to get passed .iso files.
> 
> View attachment 98964


Lol  it's really strange! Try install through device manager sir! 

@byu1 this is the right link i think
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/19ihkchf6lfgn/Audio Enhancer#myfiles


----------



## byu1 (Mar 29, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> View attachment 98968
> 
> Does ur speakers configure option shows like this?
> 
> ...




Ok I get to the site.  which files is for desktop?

for errors,


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 29, 2018)

So... Here...!  After testing for some hours, i found a solution for all effects to work.
This driver needs to install main creative sound blaster X720 app for other apps to work as intended. (Disable antivirus software as @alanfox2000 says before installing)
After that u can hear difference when changing profiles in all Dolby UWP Apps..... (in DTS Audio too)
If u skip installing sound blaster X720, both Dolby and DTS app won't work properly.

In my opinion, this driver is best for laptops (with small build in speakers) and headphones users.
As for external stereo hi fi speakers, 2.1 ,5.1, 7.1 users, use only SBX720 enhancements. Dolby UWP apps will ruin ur listning experience as all Dolby UWP profiles included are for internal (laptop, AIO pc, etc) build in speakers only. DTS will makes worse...

@alanfox2000 As for the profile u mention above(ext_lenovo_aio950_v221 ), it improves sound quality a little but not perfect for external speakers. It still sounds like internal small speakers. Anyway it is better than any other profiles in that folder (tested all) Thanks for the info 



byu1 said:


> Ok I get to the site.  which files is for desktop?
> 
> for errors,


For multichannel Digital Output, u need to patch RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll before installing. But i'm not sure this will work in this driver version, this patcher will unlock all previous driver, even original whql driver.
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsodMT_CwFZbmhV3SNX1vAAroGA4
download realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch form my drive and run > patch > search for RltkAPO.dll from the driver folder u've downloaded, after that it will close > open patcher again > patch > search RLTKAPO64.dll and patchin done.
Now u can install the patched and modded driver 

Desktop apps are in Dolby folder > Dolby Atmos DAX3, Dolby Audio DAX2 , Dolby Digital Plus DDP i think 





Lol , Sorry i misread. Did u double click DAXUISnG_2.1.218.0_x64.appx file? that won't install it. U need to right click Add-AppDevPackage file and choose run with PowerShell option.


----------



## byu1 (Mar 29, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> So... Here...!  After testing for some hours, i found a solution for all effects to work.
> This driver needs to install main creative sound blaster X720 app for other apps to work as intended. (Disable antivirus software as @alanfox2000 says before installing)
> After that u can hear difference when changing profiles in all Dolby UWP Apps..... (in DTS Audio too)
> If u skip installing sound blaster X720, both Dolby and DTS app won't work properly.
> ...




yes I did.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 29, 2018)

byu1 said:


> yes I did.


 That will fail. U just need to run Add-AppDevPackage file with PowerShell only and accept (Y), it will automatically install both the certificate files and the app.
Good Luck!


----------



## Jayce (Mar 29, 2018)

I stopped Dolby Dax3 API service and restarted. I also turned off and on Dolby Atmos sound system uwp app, also tried disabling enhancements and still I don't hear a difference when turning it off.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 29, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I stopped Dolby Dax3 API service and restarted. I also turned off and on Dolby Atmos sound system uwp app, also tried disabling enhancements and still I don't hear a difference when turning it off.


Try installing the sound blaster x720 app first. Then disable creative enhancements through sb connect 2 app by setting profile to natural and turn any radio buttons to off.
If still don’t  hear no difference, install the DTS app too.  Just follow the readme.txt (Make sure u can turn on and off DTS effects) then turn off DTS too. Afterthat, u will surely hear the difference. 

(Most important is don’t check the “disable all enhancements” checkbox in Enhancements tab of realtek speakers properties)


----------



## byu1 (Mar 29, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> That will fail. U just need to run Add-AppDevPackage file with PowerShell only and accept (Y), it will automatically install both the certificate files and the app.
> Good Luck!




I think did clicked on yes to all on powershell once but I want to go back check again, powershell would open in nanoseconds then close.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 29, 2018)

For the DTS sound problem, i found a potential fix. Don’t install the included new DTS version. Find the old 1.0.6000 version and audio will improve in DTS. 



byu1 said:


> I think did clicked on yes to all on powershell once but I want to go back check again, powershell would open in nanoseconds then close.


Hit winows key and type “manage user certificates” (u can also search)
When u found the program, open it, then navigate to Trusted People>Certificates > and find the 58D26209-1D57-482C-B403-B655571B5C7B certificate. Delete it And then install the app again (right click > run in PoweShell) It will ask u to install certificate in new PowerShell winows. Accept (Y) it and all will be installed. Tested it myself


----------



## byu1 (Mar 30, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> For the DTS sound problem, i found a potential fix. Don’t install the included new DTS version. Find the old 1.0.6000 version and audio will improve in DTS.
> 
> 
> Hit win key n type to search manage user certificates
> ...



can you explain those?  im not following.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 30, 2018)

byu1 said:


> can you explain those?  im not following.


Which one? 
Manage user certificate is the build in windows certificate manager program


----------



## byu1 (Mar 30, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Which one?



actually I found Trusted People>Certificates >, but it is empty.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 30, 2018)

byu1 said:


> actually I found Trusted People>Certificates >, but it is empty.
> 
> View attachment 98991


I’ve no idea why it didn’t ask u to install certificate in PowerShell window even there’s empty.
Just try right click Add-AppDevPackage file n run in PoweShell again. Wait for the prompt, hit “y” key and wait for another PowerShell window to open, hit “y” key again and it will install.
If that’s unsuccessful try finding “58D26209-1D57-482C-B403-B655571B5C7B” in other folders too.


----------



## byu1 (Mar 30, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> I’ve no idea why it didn’t ask u to install certificate in PowerShell window even there’s empty.
> Just try right click Add-AppDevPackage file n run in PoweShell again. Wait for the prompt, hit “y” key and wait for another PowerShell window to open, hit “y” key again and it will install.
> If that’s unsuccessful try finding “58D26209-1D57-482C-B403-B655571B5C7B” in other folders too.



I tried again,  right click Add-AppDevPackage, powershell open in nanosecond then gone.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 30, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Try installing the sound blaster x720 app first. Then disable creative enhancements through sb connect 2 app by setting profile to natural and turn any radio buttons to off.
> If still don’t  hear no difference, install the DTS app too.  Just follow the readme.txt (Make sure u can turn on and off DTS effects) then turn off DTS too. Afterthat, u will surely hear the difference.
> 
> (Most important is don’t check the “disable all enhancements” checkbox in Enhancements tab of realtek speakers properties)


Still doesn't work. The sound is so low, I even have the volume up. I still don't have a tab for Dolby Atmos in the playback Device.
I don't have Lenovo pc, don't know if I have to have it to make the mod work properly.


----------



## jordon.dias (Mar 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL
> 
> *Mod **Driver Version: 6.0.1.8403*
> 
> ...


can u make realtek driver version which supports sbx720+dts studio sound+dolby atmos lenovo version +spatial sound card andor fx sound enhancer all
in a chain & usable as per user requirement. that would be just awesome.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 30, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> So... Here...!  After testing for some hours, i found a solution for all effects to work.
> This driver needs to install main creative sound blaster X720 app for other apps to work as intended. (Disable antivirus software as @alanfox2000 says before installing)
> After that u can hear difference when changing profiles in all Dolby UWP Apps..... (in DTS Audio too)
> If u skip installing sound blaster X720, both Dolby and DTS app won't work properly.
> ...



DTS Audio will auto off if you not using 2.1 speakers.

ch_count string can be found on Dolby UWP Preset file, may be it is to set channel setting on Dolby App.

I don't have 5.1 or 7.1 speakers, I cannot test the different. If you have them , just change the number, test the different.







Jayce said:


> Still doesn't work. The sound is so low, I even have the volume up. I still don't have a tab for Dolby Atmos in the playback Device.
> I don't have Lenovo pc, don't know if I have to have it to make the mod work properly.



The Dolby Tab on playback devices is for Dolby Desktop version, not for UWP.

Have you test lenovo aio950 and huawei kepler?

huawei kepler preset give me have louder sound that lenovo aio950. (Very loud, so I am using lenovo aio950 now)


----------



## Jayce (Mar 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> DTS Audio will auto off if you not using 2.1 speakers.
> 
> ch_count string can be found on Dolby atmos sound system UWP Preset file, may be it is to set channel setting on Dolby App.
> 
> ...


Do we have to use the Dolby uwp presets from laptops?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 30, 2018)

byu1 said:


> I tried again,  right click Add-AppDevPackage, powershell open in nanosecond then gone.


Copy the install folder under c:\ & enable develop mode



Jayce said:


> Do we have to use the Dolby uwp presents from laptops?



Lenovo Aio950 & huawei kepler
You cannot buy these laptop now, they are not ready for sell.
Lenovo Aio910 is a Desktop PC: https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/deskt...series/IdeaCentre-AIO-910-27ISH/p/FFICF910243
SoI guess Lenovo Aio950 Preset is Desktop preset (LCD internal speakers) &  I guess huawei kepler is a laptop.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Copy the install folder under c:\ & enable develop mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I know, what was asking is do we have use presets that are in the rar. File. For Dolby Atmos uwp.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 30, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Okay I know, what was asking is do we have use presets that are in the rar. File. For Dolby Atmos uwp.


I had reupload 20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe and the modded driver will auto install Lenovo Aio950 preset by default.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I had reupload 20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe and the modded driver will auto install Lenovo Aio950 preset by default.


Okay I will download it tomorrow.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 30, 2018)

jordon.dias said:


> can u make realtek driver version which supports sbx720+dts studio sound+dolby atmos lenovo version +spatial sound card andor fx sound enhancer all
> in a chain & usable as per user requirement. that would be just awesome.



* 6.0.1.8403 Modded Driver +Virtual Audio Cable(Get it from **6.0.1.8393 (x86) / 6.0.1.8395 (x64) **Modded Driver**)
(sbx720+dts studio sound+dolby atmos)   +   ( spatial sound card + fx sound enhancer)*


----------



## LuftSchutz (Mar 30, 2018)

[B]blaqsky[/B] Try Dolby Atmos (Mainstream) with default.xml profile from ext_xiaomi_tm1705_v215 or ext_lenovo_grafevo_v215 (are the same). It subtly and work perfect with my three-way stereo acoustic system.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 30, 2018)

LuftSchutz said:


> [B]blaqsky[/B] Try Dolby Atmos (Mainstream) with default.xml profile from ext_xiaomi_tm1705_v215 or ext_lenovo_grafevo_v215 (are the same). It subtly and work perfect with my three-way stereo acoustic system.


Thanks. I will try.
In my 2.1 system SBX720 sounds better than Dolby

I'm using a kratos s3 and my settings are......

















alanfox2000 said:


> DTS Audio will auto off if you not using 2.1 speakers.
> 
> ch_count string can be found on Dolby UWP Preset file, may be it is to set channel setting on Dolby App.
> 
> I don't have 5.1 or 7.1 speakers, I cannot test the different. If you have them , just change the number, test the different.


DTS effects best off i think.


Jayce said:


> Still doesn't work. The sound is so low, I even have the volume up.


The Volume Leveling and Advanced Level will lower the volume and makes so low sound even if u turn ur volume up.


----------



## jordon.dias (Mar 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> * 6.0.1.8403 Modded Driver +Virtual Audio Cable(Get it from **6.0.1.8393 (x86) / 6.0.1.8395 (x64) **Modded Driver**)
> (sbx720+dts studio sound+dolby atmos)   +   ( spatial sound card + fx sound enhancer)*


i just asked for it without the virtual audio cable thing if possible.that's it..........


----------



## emaulana (Mar 30, 2018)

1. Instal Modded driver ==> ok

2. Install SB 720, DTS, Dolby ATmos Sound System ==> All apps installed succesfully.

3. But all apps has no effect to audio at all 

My laptop is old Asus N43SM with Realtek ALC269. Please help me.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Make sure you do not check disable sound enhancement on Sound Blaster Tab. If it is checked, it will not only disable Sound BlasterX 720° sound effect, and also DTS Audio sound effect.


Lol, find out today that it was meant to disable creative sound effects, instead it disable DTS effects only 



emaulana said:


> 1. Instal Modded driver ==> ok
> 
> 2. Install SB 720, DTS, Dolby ATmos Sound System ==> All apps installed succesfully.
> 
> ...


Does ur sound properties window has tabs like this? Which .inf file did u installed? Default one or for Desktop one?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 30, 2018)

Creative FX chain DTS & Dolby FX independent
Should sound more louder


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Creative FX chain DTS & Dolby FX independent
> Should sound more louder


U mean DTS and Dolby don't depend on Creative software installation?
Can DTS and Dolby only functional without including/depending on Creative APO?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 30, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> U mean DTS and Dolby don't depend on Creative software installation?


NEW HDXMB3H.inf
MBWrp64.dll (Creative) chain sl3apo64.dll(DTS) and MBAPO264.DLL (Creative), the old one is Windows load sl3apo64.dll & MBAPO264.DLL directly. And the new inf install Creative Filter sys file

*Dolby Atmos Sound Test + (HD 1080p) *
*







*


----------



## emaulana (Mar 30, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Lol, find out today that it was meant to disable creative sound effects, instead it disable DTS effects only
> 
> 
> Does ur sound properties window has tabs like this? Which .inf file did u installed? Default one or for Desktop one?
> View attachment 99021View attachment 99022


There's no enhancements tab in my sound properties windows and i has left unchecked disable enhancement option in sound blaster tab.. I use default .inf file.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> NEW HDXMB3H.inf
> MBWrp64.dll (Creative) chain sl3apo64.dll(DTS), the old one is Windows load sl3apo64.dll directly. And the new inf install Creative Filter sys file


Thanks i see. Can u make DTS only inf or (Dolby only)?



emaulana said:


> There's no enhancements tab in my sound properties windows and i has left unchecked disable enhancement option in sound blaster tab.. I use default .inf file.


Does all three softwares work? i mean.. can change profiles, can turn effect on off...etc?


----------



## emaulana (Mar 30, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Thanks i see. Can u make DTS only inf or (Dolby only)?
> 
> 
> Does all three softwares work? i mean.. can change profiles, can turn effect on off...etc?


Yes, all 3 apps seems connected. I can turn on/of dolby and dts app but has no effect to audio.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 30, 2018)

emaulana said:


> Yes, all 3 apps seems connected. I can turn on/of dolby and dts app but has no effect to audio.


Hmm....let's me think. Did u try changing the Dolby profiles? if not try changing profile of ur choice according to the Dolby App u've installed.
I've to test the updated driver causes this problem or not?



emaulana said:


> Yes, all 3 apps seems connected. I can turn on/of dolby and dts app but has no effect to audio.


Ok.. as i think, the updated new inf file cause this. Uninstall that driver.
Here is the old inf file. Copy n replace it in Win64 folder and install again

@alanfox2000 ur new inf file didn't work sir!


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 30, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Hmm....let's me think. Did u try changing the Dolby profiles? if not try changing profile of ur choice according to the Dolby App u've installed.
> I've to test the updated driver causes this problem or not?
> 
> 
> ...



There is a bug if you turn off Dolby
, cause no audio out. Turn on dolby will fix.


----------



## LuftSchutz (Mar 30, 2018)

*blaqsky* Я использую Edifier R2730db


----------



## emaulana (Mar 30, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Hmm....let's me think. Did u try changing the Dolby profiles? if not try changing profile of ur choice according to the Dolby App u've installed.
> I've to test the updated driver causes this problem or not?
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, i'll try. Thx for your response.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 30, 2018)

LuftSchutz said:


> *blaqsky* Я использую Edifier R2730db


Nice!
The profile u mention earlier doesn't good for my speakers though. 
As kratos s3 is meant for gaming sound i think


----------



## greatguy (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi, here is my 2 cents feedback ! 

first, my setup : 
-asus rampage 5 extreme "supreme fx 2014", so a basic alc1150 chip
-logitech z906
-optical cable between both.

Asus driver worked with no problem with "dts connect" option, but lacks of control (how to tell there is NO control in thier app ?!)

So i tried to installed moded driver given in op post. Setup failed with error 0001 or something like this.
So i installed driver through hardware manager and it installed fine.
Apps provided in extra installed too.

Everything works perfect so far (5 minutes testing). thanks to op for this driver.

Just a few questions. I think there is redudancy in apps installed.
Do we need to install "audio by Harman", "dolby advance audio v2", "dolby digital plus" etc.. ?

i already uninstalled "audio harman" and "dolby advanced audio 2" app (not api)  that seems to do anything in my setup.
"Dolby digital plus" app is really great in any case )

If you have information about control provided from every app, i appreciate you share it


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 30, 2018)

greatguy said:


> Hi, here is my 2 cents feedback !
> 
> first, my setup :
> -asus rampage 5 extreme "supreme fx 2014", so a basic alc1150 chip
> ...



Try these drivers if ur feeling overwhelmed by so many fx
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3803048

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3820509


----------



## tiendat (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm having problems after installing Dolby UWP APP


----------



## gokart2 (Mar 31, 2018)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...



Get an error on the latest. Where is the location of the installer log?


----------



## Szaboo41 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi! Im new. 
My computer has a conexant audio is this compatible of anything? 
I test Sound Blaster 720 and sound is really good!
For the error "No available audio device,, Just replace the .kga files with new ones and there you go! Dolby atmos available for windows 7?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Mar 31, 2018)

tiendat said:


> I'm having problems after installing Dolby UWP APPView attachment 99051


Use Dolby Atmos Sound System App and make sure Dolby DAX API Serivces is running




===========================================================================================

*Modded Realtek High Definition Audio Driver Win10 x64 6.0.1.8403*
*31/3/2018 HDXMB3H.inf [Dolby UWP App + SBX 720  + DTS  Audio] updated & 20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe file has been updated.*


Spoiler: Update Content








*HDXMB3H.inf for who downloaded before 31/3/2018*
*Copy HDXMB3H.inf & Replace the original file on "Realtek Mod Driver\WIN64" Folder*


----------



## tiendat (Mar 31, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use Dolby Atmos Sound System App and make sure Dolby DAX API Serivces is running
> View attachment 99064
> 
> ===========================================================================================
> ...


Dolby Atmos Sound System App and make sure Dolby DAX API Serivces is running but still has same error


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

tiendat said:


> Dolby Atmos Sound System App and make sure Dolby DAX API Serivces is running but still has same error


Try replace default profile (which is in C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc) with included profiles from \20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64\Software For Realtek Mod Driver\Dolby UWP APP\Dolby UWP APP preset.rar for appopriate APP u've installed.
After that stop DAX API Service and restart service again.


----------



## tiendat (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Try replace default profile (which is in C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc) with included profiles from \20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64\Software For Realtek Mod Driver\Dolby UWP APP\Dolby UWP APP preset.rar for appopriate APP u've installed.
> After that stop DAX API Service and restart service again.


okay, I will try


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Szaboo41 said:


> Hi! Im new.
> My computer has a conexant audio is this compatible of anything?
> I test Sound Blaster 720 and sound is really good!
> For the error "No available audio device,, Just replace the .kga files with new ones and there you go! Dolby atmos available for windows 7?


Yes, u need .net framework 4 installed


----------



## byu1 (Mar 31, 2018)

I installed the desktop version.   it can't find device.     I'm using digital/optical output.   how to get this right?


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Finally, i 've edited default profiles of Dolby UWP apps to work with most Desktop Speakers system. (No small speaker sounds anymore!) 
With this profiles, Dolby UWP apps' sound will work perfectly i think. (Warning! only for Desktop PCs )
Copy the Default.xml file (According to installed Dolby UWP app) to C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc and replace it.
Stop the Dolby DAX API Service if it's running, and start it agian.
That's all! 

Also if u want ground shaking BASS, use SBX720 Bass + Dolby Volume Leveler since SBX720's Smart Vol isn't good i think 






byu1 said:


> I installed the desktop version.   it can't find device.     I'm using digital/optical output.   how to get this right?
> 
> View attachment 99069


Dolby apps are for analog audio output only i think



alanfox2000 said:


> *Modded Realtek High Definition Audio Driver Win10 x64 6.0.1.8403*
> *31/3/2018 HDXMB3H.inf [Dolby UWP App + SBX 720 + DTS Audio] updated & 20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe file has been updated.*
> 
> 
> ...


Tested and DTS doesn't work (This is the best i think ) all others are fine.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Finally, i 've edited default profiles of Dolby UWP apps to work with most Desktop Speakers system. (No small speaker sounds anymore!)
> With this profiles, Dolby UWP apps' sound will work perfectly i think. (Warning! only for Desktop PCs )
> Copy the Default.xml file (According to installed Dolby UWP app) to C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc and replace it.
> Stop the Dolby DAX API Service if it's running, and start it agian.
> ...


Still doesn't work for me even with the new inf. I installed correctly and put the profile in the installation folder still no effect.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Still doesn't work for me. Can you give better instructions or something.


Okay... did u installed the updated driver?
if not try install with this inf which alan updated today https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3822039
u can pre replace default.xml file in ????\20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64\Realtek Mod Driver\WIN64\DolbyPreset with mine if u like.
Can i know ur sound chipset, what speakers u r using?

PS: when uninstaling old driver run RemoveDolbyUAPAPIServices.cmd with administrator right, also delete the "dolbyaposvc" folder in C:\Windows\System32 too.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Okay... did u installed the updated driver?
> if not try install with this inf which alan updated today https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3822039
> u can pre replace default.xml file in ????\20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64\Realtek Mod Driver\WIN64\DolbyPreset with mine if u like.
> Can i know ur sound chipset, what speakers u r using?


Yes, I used Alan new driver inf. My sound chipset is 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10280622&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10280622 

I have logitech z506 5.1 surround sound speakers that i use.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Yes, I used Alan new driver inf. My sound chipset is
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10280622&REV_1003
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10280622
> 
> I have logitech z506 5.1 surround sound speakers that i use.



Does ur SBX720 speaker setup like this?




Also check ur input for any loose cable. ( i assume u use 3.5mm jack?)


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Does ur SBX720 speaker setup like this?View attachment 99080


Yes it does and has 3.5mm Jack cable


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Yes it does


Hmm...! Strange..  While u've to turn up the volume , i've to turn it down caz it's so loud now  my neighbours won't be pleased
Do u turn on SBX720 Reality 3D, it lowers all volume on me also turning all others effect off.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Hmm...! Strange..  While u've to turn up the volume , i've to turn it down caz it's so loud now  my neighbours won't be pleased
> Do u turn on SBX720 Reality 3D, it lowers all volume on me also turning all others effect off.


The way know that it's not working for me, Is that the volume is all way up and it's not even loud. I don't use reality 3D at all


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> The way know that it's not working for me, Is that the volume is all way up and it's not even loud.


Does this happen on OEM WHQL dirvers before? Looking at ur speakers spec, u have a Six-channel direct input.
Where do u plug ur inputs sir?


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Does this happen on OEM WHQL dirvers before? Looking at ur speakers spec, u have a Six-channel direct input.
> Where do u plug ur inputs sir?
> View attachment 99083


I have green 3.5mm cable I plug at top green port. I also have orange and black (together as one) cable I connect to the top orange and black ports where it says 6chn. Then I have all 5.1 speakers connectors, I connect to the bottom of the sub at those ports.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

If u r having trouble with Dolby UWP apps, try this desktop app instead
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/r6a239zy9k8b0/Share
It works in this driver. Install all three files, then copy DAX3.sdf file from ur downloaded driver folder (in Win64 folder) to C:\ProgramData\Dolby\DAX3 before opening the app.



Jayce said:


> I have green 3.5mm cable I plug at top green port. I also have orange and black (together as one) cable I connect to the top orange and black ports where it says 6chn. Then I have all 5.1 speakers connectors, I connect to the bottom of the sub at those ports.


That looks fine. The only thing i didn't know is does the volume so low on original whql driver also?


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> If u r having trouble with Dolby UWP apps, try this desktop app instead
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/r6a239zy9k8b0/Share
> It works in this driver. Install all three files, then copy DAX3.sdf file from ur downloaded driver folder (in Win64 folder) to C:\ProgramData\Dolby\DAX3 before opening the app.
> 
> ...


By original whql driver you mean the drivers that were first installed on the PC, then yes.


----------



## emaulana (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Hmm....let's me think. Did u try changing the Dolby profiles? if not try changing profile of ur choice according to the Dolby App u've installed.
> I've to test the updated driver causes this problem or not?
> 
> 
> ...


It's still not working, the softwares still has no effect to audio  . Any idea for this error? why there are two Dax Dolby in services?


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> By original whql driver you mean the drivers that were first installed on the PC, then yes.


Hmm... it looks like cause is may be the speakers, when comparing specs with mine, ur satellite speaker has low watt which may sounds low volume.
https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/surround-sound-speaker-z506#specification-tabular
https://www.cnet.com/products/creative-sound-blasterx-kratos-s3-speaker-system-for-pc/specs/


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Hmm... it looks like cause is may be the speakers, when comparing specs with mine, ur satellite speaker has low watt which may sounds low volume.
> https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/surround-sound-speaker-z506#specification-tabular
> https://www.cnet.com/products/creative-sound-blasterx-kratos-s3-speaker-system-for-pc/specs/


but with other sound mods like dj urkos or alan sound blaster 720 with dolby atmos, the sound was loud for my speakers and i had to turn it down a bit.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

emaulana said:


> It's still not working, the softwares still has no effect to audio  . Any idea for this error? why there are two Dax Dolby in services?


It's normal. mine have two too. Actually when look in the services tab it's only one. 
For the DTS, i've uninstalled it cause the updated driver doesn't work with DTS. 
All others effects are fine on me. Try uninstall and clean (delete C:\Program Files\Realtek foler and C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc folder) run RemoveDolbyUAPAPIServices.cmd as administrator,
then reinstall again with updated inf file.



Jayce said:


> but with other sound mods like dj urkos or alan sound blaster 720 with dolby atmos, the sound was loud for my speakers and i had to turn it down a bit.


Interesting........
Try checking ur input cables for defects or are they loose....etc, i've no idea left.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> It's normal. mine have two too. Actually when look in the services tab it's only one.
> For the DTS, i've uninstalled it cause the updated driver doesn't work with DTS.
> All others effects are fine on me. Try uninstall and clean (delete C:\Program Files\Realtek foler and C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc folder) run RemoveDolbyUAPAPIServices.cmd as administrator,
> then reinstall again with updated inf file.
> ...



When soundblaster is at cinema profile, its loud but if i put at netural profile and try to get dolby to make a effect it isn't loud.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> When soundblaster is at cinema profile, its loud but if i put at netural profile and try to get dolby to make a effect it isn't loud.


So it seems ur Dolby app didn't work at all (or does it work?) i mean can u hear difference when changing profiles..etc, if it works, try adjust equalizer in Personalize profile of Dolby app, turning all mids to high.
Another solution to try is, use Desktop Dolby apps. Even this driver is meant for Dolby UWP apps, desktop apps also work. i've tested Dolby Atmos Sound System and Dolby Audio desktop apps.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> So it seems ur Dolby app didn't work at all (or does it work?) i mean can u hear difference when changing profiles..etc, if it works, try adjust equalizer in Personalize profile of Dolby app, turning all mids to high.
> Another solution to try is, use Desktop Dolby apps. Even this driver is meant for Dolby UWP apps, desktop apps also work. i've tested Dolby Atmos Sound System and Dolby Audio desktop apps.


Dolby app doesn't work when I change personalize settings in the app.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Dolby app doesn't work when I change personalize settings in the app.


So it is. Which Dolby UWP app u use? Dolby Atmos, Dolby Audio or Dolby Atmos Audio Sound System?
i've to try it myself.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> So it is. Which Dolby UWP app u use? Dolby Atmos, Dolby Audio or Dolby Atmos Audio Sound System?
> i've to try it myself.


i have been trying to use dolby atmos sound system and it isn't working for me, even if i change stereo or 5.1.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i have been trying to use dolby atmos sound system and it isn't working for me, even if i change stereo or 5.1.


It works fine on me, also Dolby Atmos and Dolby Audio works on me.
U should try the desktop one from the link above. Even if it doesn't work for u, u should try clean reinstall of driver again.


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> It works fine on me, also Dolby Atmos and Dolby Audio works on me.
> U should try the desktop one from the link above. Even if it doesn't work for u, u should try clean reinstall of driver again.


I have been installing it from device manager. also have been installing the softwares after the driver is installed.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I have been installing it from device manager. also have been installing the softwares after the driver is installed.


Did u uninstalled the old ones or instead u just hit update?


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Did u uninstalled the old ones or instead u just hit update?


i hit uninstall and it then proceeds to install realtek high def audio driver and then i hit update to install it. I have driver enforcement on and test mode on


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i hit uninstall and it then proceeds to install realtek high def audio driver and then i hit update to install it. I have driver enforcement on and test mode on


The complete procedure should be like this
uninstall old driver (with delete driver software checked) > run RemoveDolbyUAPAPIServices.cmd as administrator > delete the folder "dolbyaposvc" (C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc) > looks for any other leftovers in C:\Program Files\Realtek and C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek > restart the computer................>>>>
> install the driver through device manager with updated inf file > disable antivirus > install SBX720 software > install any one of Dolby UWP app > change default Dolby profiles if u like to > then finally restart the computer again to make sure everything all right....

The last step is check ur windows main volume is not set too low.....Good Luck!


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> The complete procedure should be like this
> uninstall old driver (with delete driver software checked) > run RemoveDolbyUAPAPIServices.cmd as administrator > delete the folder "dolbyaposvc" (C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc) > looks for any other leftovers in C:\Program Files\Realtek and C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek > restart the computer................>>>>
> > install the driver through device manager with updated inf file > disable antivirus > install SBX720 software > install any one of Dolby UWP app > change default Dolby profiles if u like to > then finally restart the computer again to make sure everything all right....



i followed your instructions as written. i'm not sure if its working or not.  my volume is up on my pc and i turned up the volume some more on the speakers it self.


----------



## byu1 (Mar 31, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use Dolby Atmos Sound System App and make sure Dolby DAX API Serivces is running
> View attachment 99064
> 
> ===========================================================================================
> ...



where is [Dolby UWP App + SBX 720  + DTS  Audio] updated & 20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe.  ?? 

where is the file?


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i followed your instructions as written. i'm not sure if its working or not.  my volume is up on my pc and i turned up the volume some more on the speakers it self.
> View attachment 99098


Up! (Y)



byu1 said:


> where is [Dolby UWP App + SBX 720  + DTS  Audio] updated & 20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe.  ??
> 
> where is the file?


Lol  it's already u downloaded. just replace the inf


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Up! (Y)
> 
> 
> Lol  it's already u downloaded. just replace the inf


here a record of music from my installation of the mod.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1A1cCZBDtuPM1YkvVNP355fCYbe07JIdY/view?usp=sharing
Artist: The Weeknd- Wasted Times
I don't hear a difference, maybe you can.


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> here a record of music from my installation of the mod.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1A1cCZBDtuPM1YkvVNP355fCYbe07JIdY/view?usp=sharing
> Artist: The Weeknd- Wasted Times
> I don't hear a difference, maybe you can.


Hmm...! Not at all...
Here is the record the difference should be
http://www.mediafire.com/file/s1mw8k4goirf4n5/Desktop_2018.04.01_-_04.07.38.01.mp4
Artist: You know who  legend?
Like Home (feat. Alicia Keys)


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Hmm...! Not at all...
> Here is the record the difference should be
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/s1mw8k4goirf4n5/Desktop_2018.04.01_-_04.07.38.01.mp4
> Artist: You know who  legend?
> Like Home (feat. Alicia Keys)


wow that sounds loud and good!!. i don't if its because my pc is old. i have a dell inspiron 3847. When install it, i click install anyways when that prompt comes up, i even have two of the dax api in the processes


----------



## blaqsky (Mar 31, 2018)

Jayce said:


> wow that sounds loud and good!!. i don't if its because my pc is old. i have a dell inspiron 3847. When install it, i click install anyways when that prompt comes up, i even have two of the dax api in the processes


Lol  My Pc too is a budget build only with alc 887 codec.
We've to conclude that May be ur sound chip isn't compitable with this driver.
If u r unsatisfy with ur sound, i suggest u buy and install a new soundcard or buy a usb DAC.
this one cheap and great for ur speaker system i think, also comes with audigy fx enhancer (no need to install modded driver to add fx effects)
https://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-audigy-fx
u can also find for xonar cards too
Have a good day!


----------



## Jayce (Mar 31, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Lol  My Pc too is a budget build only with alc 887 codec.
> We've to conclude that May be ur sound chip isn't compitable with this driver.
> If u r unsatisfy with ur sound, i suggest u buy and install a new soundcard or buy a usb DAC.
> this one cheap and great for ur speaker system i think, also comes with audigy fx enhancer (no need to install modded driver to add fx effects)
> ...



i have alc662 codec. soundblaster program effect works, but dolby atmos doesn't work.


----------



## z0rrer0 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi guys,

Good work with the codecs.

Do you know *what *do I need to install and *how *in order to use Dolby atmos for headphones?

My Realtek card is an ALC889A. Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1001

Thanks in advance!


----------



## byu1 (Apr 1, 2018)

how to install desktop dolby atmos?  Dolby Atmos (DAX3).   api and app both say dolby atmos driver not installed.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 1, 2018)

z0rrer0 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Good work with the codecs.
> 
> ...



Install my 6.0.1.8403 Win10x64 mod driver and use Dolby Atmos Sound System UWP App.If you plug in headphone, the UWP App will auto use headphone preset.



byu1 said:


> how to install desktop dolby atmos?  Dolby Atmos (DAX3).   api and app both say dolby atmos driver not installed.



The driver (dll) for Dolby Atmos Desktop App is correct, it should not have "dolby atmos driver not installed".
But if you using Dolby Atmos Sound System Desktop App,  it show "dolby atmos driver not installed" is normal. Becuase it may caused by dolby newest dll on my modded driver. Even you find the correct dll for Dolby Atmos Sound System Desktop App, both Atmos  Desktop App still appear error "tuning data is missing".

So use the UWP App instead.

For "tuning data is missing" problem, blaqsky may help. By compare the different between desktop xml and the uwp xml, adding the missing string on the uwp xml. I got .NET ERROR when run Dolby Atmos Desktop App so I cannot test the desktop app.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

I was going try to install Dolby Atmos sound system desktop app. But it said a error message that Dolby Atmos has to be installed with mod when I click to install Dolby Atmos API.msi


----------



## emaulana (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> It's normal. mine have two too. Actually when look in the services tab it's only one.
> For the DTS, i've uninstalled it cause the updated driver doesn't work with DTS.
> All others effects are fine on me. Try uninstall and clean (delete C:\Program Files\Realtek foler and C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc folder) run RemoveDolbyUAPAPIServices.cmd as administrator,
> then reinstall again with updated inf file.
> ...


8412


blaqsky said:


> It's normal. mine have two too. Actually when look in the services tab it's only one.
> For the DTS, i've uninstalled it cause the updated driver doesn't work with DTS.
> All others effects are fine on me. Try uninstall and clean (delete C:\Program Files\Realtek foler and C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc folder) run RemoveDolbyUAPAPIServices.cmd as administrator,
> then reinstall again with updated inf file.
> ...



It's still not working. Ahh, i give up. I'm going back to Realtek HDA 8363 MOD with Creative X720 that Hihawk send before, that is the one that working for me. Thanks for your help friend. For Alan2000 if you have time maybe you can check why the one from Hihawk is working on realtek ALC269 and yours not. Have a good weekend guys!!


----------



## z0rrer0 (Apr 1, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Install my 6.0.1.8403 Win10x64 mod driver and use Dolby Atmos Sound System UWP App.If you plug in headphone, the UWP App will auto use headphone preset.



Thanks mate,

So I downloaded this rar "Dolby UWP APP" which contains:

DAXUIDolbyAudio = Dolby Audio App
DAXUIMainstream = Dolby Atmos App
DAXUISnG = Dolby Atmos Sound System App
Am I supposed to install only "DAXUISnG "?

About the Realtek mod driver, could you please share a link? I can't find the last one

Thanks in advance ^_^


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Ok! Here agian. This is for Netural Headphones profiles. (No oem pre-tuned profiles)
I think this should works with most headphones including small ones to big ones (in-ear to over-ear)
Just copy n replace the xml files in C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc folder
After that, as usual, stop DolbyDAXAPI service n start again. 



alanfox2000 said:


> For "tuning data is missing" problem, blaqsky may help. By compare the different between desktop xml and the uwp xml, adding the missing string on the uwp xml. I got .NET ERROR when run Dolby Atmos Desktop App so I cannot test the desktop app.


As for the desktop Atmos Sound System app, the "tuning data is missing" will still appear. In my experience, the desktop app load profiles data from DAX3.sdf database file. (which is encrypted, password protected  n so i can't edit it) unlike the UWP app, which load profiles data directly from xml files. Sorry @alanfox2000 



z0rrer0 said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> So I downloaded this rar "Dolby UWP APP" which contains:
> 
> ...


http://www.mediafire.com/file/u4dx5cfh1dmaich/20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe

install whatever u like to use, just replace proflies for appropriate app.


----------



## byu1 (Apr 1, 2018)

I installed DAXUIMainstream.  

it says this UPC not for this product.


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

byu1 said:


> I installed DAXUIMainstream.
> 
> it says this UPC not for this product.
> 
> View attachment 99128


Copy the Default.xml file from Dolby Atmos folder to C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc folder and replace.
Stop>Start the service (DolbyDAXAPI)  Ok!


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> It works fine on me, also Dolby Atmos and Dolby Audio works on me.
> U should try the desktop one from the link above. Even if it doesn't work for u, u should try clean reinstall of driver again.


When I try to install desktop app it says Dolby Atmos driver needs to be installed. I'm trying install it with the mod.


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Jayce said:


> When I try to install desktop app it says Dolby Atmos driver needs to be installed. I'm trying install it with the mod.


Install all three... api first, update second and app last. Also copy DAX3.sdf file to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Install all three... api first, update second and app last. Also copy DAX3.sdf file to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dolby\DAX3
> View attachment 99150View attachment 99152


i get this message when try to install the api first


----------



## tradis (Apr 1, 2018)

it does not work either
in windows 7 I have no problem x dolby home theater
first drivers and then home teather

I do reset with option drivers number 7
but I get this fault

realtek audio driver failure


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i get this message when try to install the api firstView attachment 99153


Which driver r u using? if alan's driver ur download may be missing some files.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Which driver r u using? if alan's driver ur download may be missing some files.


this one  Alan's 20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe is the one i am try use with dolby atmos desktop app


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Jayce said:


> this one  Alan's 20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe is the one i am try use with dolby atmos desktop app


Try install this one i'm currently using.. this should have no missing files
http://www.mediafire.com/file/l1p96mc3b56gf69/Realtek_Mod_Driver.rar


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Try install this one i'm currently using.. this should have no missing files
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/l1p96mc3b56gf69/Realtek_Mod_Driver.rar


okay i will try now with this. i have a question are you using this with the dolby atmos sound system uwp as well?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

tradis said:


> it does not work either
> in windows 7 I have no problem x dolby home theater
> first drivers and then home teather
> 
> ...


Disable Driver Signature Enforcemant won't be enough
U must be boot into Windows Test Mode!

1.Disable Secure Boot in BIOS.
2.type in cmd or copy, paste
bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON
3.restart to test mode
4.install driver
5.type again if u want to disable test mode (restart needed)
bcdedit -set loadoptions ENABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF



Jayce said:


> okay i will try now with this. i have a question are you using this with the dolby atmos sound system uwp as well?


Nope! i default it to Dolby Atmos UWP app.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Disable Driver Signature Enformance won't be enough
> U must be boot into Windows Test Mode!
> 
> 1.Disable Secure Boot in BIOS.
> ...


so you want me to use this in place of the other mod driver i was using before?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Jayce said:


> so you want me to use this in place of the other mod driver i was using before?


Yes. try this. If this isn't work, use Hawk mode. It's great too.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Yes. try this. If this isn't work, use Hawk mode. It's great too.


the updated inf file is already in it right?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Jayce said:


> the updated inf file is already in it right?


All included, also my edited profiles for desktops and headphones!
Just install as usual, than install SBX720 and Dolby Atmos UWP. no need to install DTS.. That's all!


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> All included, also my edited profiles for desktops and headphones!
> Just install as usual, than install SBX720 and Dolby Atmos UWP. no need to install DTS.. That's all!


Okay I'll let you how it goes.UPDATE: I get the SKU Of the DAX3 Product installed on device is not compatible with the app


----------



## byu1 (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Try install this one i'm currently using.. this should have no missing files
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/l1p96mc3b56gf69/Realtek_Mod_Driver.rar



this is a new mod  dolbl atmos already installed or separate?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

byu1 said:


> this is a new mod  dolbl atmos already installed or separate?


Nope! This one is alan's mode which i modified a little for my Desktop pc. This include Dolby UWP and normal desktop Dolby apps driver (dll). But app installers are not included, u can use from alan's driver folder instead. Also include my tuning profiles for desktops and headphones ( i already replace them so no need to replace them again  ) Default UWP app is Dobly Atmos, but if u like to use desktop Dolby apps, use only Dolby Audio and Dolby Atmos Sound System. ( Dolby Atmos will give errors, unable to open)

PS: DTS doesn't work and so DTS not include, no need to install DTS. 

Edit: If u want to use different Dolby UWP app, edit the default.xml file (C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc) with notepad (or text editor of ur choice) and find the line <sku value="Mainstream"/>
replace "Mainstream" with
"SnG" for Dolby Atmos Sound System
"DolbyAudio" for Dolby Audio


----------



## byu1 (Apr 1, 2018)

how to solve 'dolby atmos driver need to be  installed'  see pic in post #1014 .


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Nope! This one is alan's mode which i modified a little for my Desktop pc. This include Dolby UWP and normal desktop Dolby apps driver (dll). But app installers are not included, u can use from alan's driver folder instead. Also include my tuning profiles for desktops and headphones ( i already replace them so no need to replace them again  ) Default UWP app is Dobly Atmos, but if u like to use desktop Dolby apps, use only Dolby Audio and Dolby Atmos Sound System. ( Dolby Atmos will give errors, unable to open)
> 
> PS: DTS doesn't work and so DTS not include, no need to install DTS.
> 
> ...


How to solve Dolby Atmos error as seen in #1010


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

byu1 said:


> how to solve 'dolby atmos driver need to be  installed'  see pic in post #1014 .


missing dll files.... may be. reinstalling driver is the best bet.


----------



## byu1 (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> missing dll files.... may be. reinstalling driver is the best bet.



which file?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Driver need to be install error is missing dll files or unregistered dll.
SKU not compatible error can be solve by editing xml file #1027


byu1 said:


> which file?


all DAX3 related files


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Driver need to be install error is missing dll files or unregistered dll.
> SKU not compatible error can be solve by editing xml file #1027
> 
> all DAX3 related files


So what should do with edit of xml file in installation folder.


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So what should do with edit of xml file in installation folder.


Which UWP app r u trying to use?

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3822401


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Which UWP app r u trying to use?
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3822401


Dolby Atmos sound system uwp


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Dolby Atmos sound system uwp


Extract and replace it in C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc

Also don't forget to Stop>Start the DolbyDAXAPI service


----------



## techimechi (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey guys i read the hole thread to catch up but it is a little confusing. Which setup is the up to date one? Is it the one of Alan? Which install instructions are the up to date one?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

techimechi said:


> Hey guys i read the hole thread to catch up but it is a little confusing. Which setup is the up to date one? Is it the one of Alan? Which install instructions are the up to date one?


Alan's one is updated, i've been modified it.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3820509


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Extract and replace it in C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc
> 
> Also don't forget to Stop>Start the DolbyDAXAPI service



i did that and i don't hear a difference. btw i'm using 5.1 not stereo, so i don't if this  is made for just stereo or both.


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i did that and i don't hear a difference. btw i'm using 5.1 not stereo, so i don't if this  is made for just stereo or both.


My current speaker is 2.1....So,  i don't know about how it works with 5.1 or not? Do u have headphones? Test with headphones also.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> My current speaker is 2.1....So,  i don't know about how it works with 5.1 or not? Do u have headphones? Test with headphones also.


I'll use Alan's sound blaster and Dolby Atmos for now. Till someone makes some mod for 5.1 users to enhance their sound experience


----------



## byu1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I'll use Alan's sound blaster and Dolby Atmos for now. Till someone makes some mod for 5.1 users to enhance their sound experience



did you get dolby atmos to get?  UWP or desktop?


----------



## Jayce (Apr 1, 2018)

byu1 said:


> did you get dolby atmos to get?  UWP or desktop?


desktop


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 2, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Alan's one is updated, i've been modified it.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3820509



If u want full installation instructions, here it is. (for alan's one or whatever)
1. Disable Secure Boot in BIOS and boot into windows. ( Turn off ur computer, enter bios "Del" or "F2" key usually)
2. open cmd and type (or copy and paste)
bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON
3. Restart
4. Install driver through Device Manager ( setup.exe will fail)
5. Through Device Manage, locate Sound, video and game Controllers and 2x click ur audio device (Realtek High Definition Audio /High Definition Audio Device)
6. Go to Driver tab and click Update Driver. Choose Browse my computer for driver software. Again Choose Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer.
7. Click Have Disk button. Click Browse and locate the HDXMB3H.inf file. (from where u downloaded, ususally in Win64 folder, sometimes that file may be HDXRT or HDXRT4.inf)
8. Open it and click Ok, Next and when prompt choose "Install this driver software anyway"
9. When finished, If windows ask for restart, Restart it. If not go on.
10. Install Softwares of ur choice (i assume u r using alan's one)
11. Before installing Creative SBX720, disable antivirus first.
12. Before installing UWP app, enable Developer mode in windows settings (Settings>Update & Security>For developers)
13. Then install one Dolby UWP app (Only one app will work at a time) if u prefer desktop Dolby, skip this.
14. When installing Dolby UWP app, don't install it directly. There is Add-AppDevPackage file, right click it and choose Run with PowerShell. When prompt choose "Yes" or "Yes to all" always.
15. Install DTS software (DTS is only for movies, if u want to listen musics with DTS, u need headphones to use DTSX)
16. open cmd again and type (or copy and paste) these. (this is for disabling test mode, if u don't want to disable test mode, skip)
bcdedit -set loadoptions ENABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF
17. Restart and test ur sound.
That's all.. 

PS: U can grab softwares from here too..
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/r6a239zy9k8b0/Share


----------



## z0rrer0 (Apr 2, 2018)

Jayce said:


> desktop


Which steps did you follow to install it? For me it always says:
"Both Dolby Atmos driver and API need to be installed"

I'm using this file: "dax3_app_release_x64.msi"

Thanks


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 2, 2018)

Jayce said:


> i did that and i don't hear a difference. btw i'm using 5.1 not stereo, so i don't if this  is made for just stereo or both.



Idk if you hear different if you edit C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml and you change ch_count="2" to ch_count="5" or large number ( ch_count may be is a  channel setting )


----------



## Jayce (Apr 2, 2018)

z0rrer0 said:


> Which steps did you follow to install it? For me it always says:
> "Both Dolby Atmos driver and API need to be installed"
> 
> I'm using this file: "dax3_app_release_x64.msi"
> ...



I'm not doing the new driver that includes Dolby Atmos sound system uwp app, as it doesn't work for me. I am using Alan's Soundblaster and Dolby Atmos with vac included.



alanfox2000 said:


> Idk if you hear different ifyou edit C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml and you change ch_count="2" to ch_count="5" ( ch_count may be is a = channel setting )


I'll try that out, and let you know. Updated: It didn't work.



alanfox2000 said:


> Idk if you hear different if you edit C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml and you change ch_count="2" to ch_count="5" or large number ( ch_count may be is a  channel setting )


what about this line here <sku value="Mainstream"/> it says mainstream which is just dolby atmos uwp in default.xml, instead SnG for dolby atmos sound system. Because before i was installing dolby atmos sound system, so maybe that might be a reason why dolby atmos sound system wasn't working


----------



## consoled (Apr 2, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I'm not doing the new driver that includes Dolby Atmos sound system uwp app, as it doesn't work for me. I am using Alan's Soundblaster and Dolby Atmos with vac included.
> 
> 
> I'll try that out, and let you know. Updated: It didn't work.
> ...



If you want more than 2 channels. Dolby must support Dolby Pro Logic IIx technology. I only see Dolby as a beta

Dolby Pro Logic IIx is a technology that converts 2-channel sound into multi-channel audio (up to 8 channels) 
It seems Dolby Atmos will be more complete in the future


----------



## Jayce (Apr 2, 2018)

consoled said:


> If you want more than 2 channels. Dolby must support Dolby Pro Logic IIx technology. I only see Dolby as a beta
> 
> Dolby Pro Logic IIx is a technology that converts 2-channel sound into multi-channel audio (up to 8 channels)
> It seems Dolby Atmos will be more complete in the future


Your talking about the Dolby Atmos sound system uwp app right?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 2, 2018)

Guys, is it sound better to add DTS on all SFX, MFX, EFX (8403 Win10 modded driver )? ( this  is based on Realtek OEM driver setting )

Download DTS SFX, MFX, EFX inf  form below

Make sure you apply the fix *DTS Audio No Sound Effect from here again after install the inf.*

To test *only DTS ON*







*What to Test: *
*Speakers: only DTS ON*
*Speakers: DTS + Dolby UWP + SBX720 All Turn On*

*Dolby UWP & DTS when use different preset when you plug in headphones*
*Headphones: only DTS ON*
*Headphones: DTS** + Dolby UWP + SBX720 All Turn On*


*And also change DTS Headphones & speaker settings:*





*Reply me if this inf is better the previous than inf *
*If it is more better, I update the **20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe file*

*DTS on all SFX, MFX, EFX inf:
Copy & Replace HDXMB3H.inf to "Realtek Mod Driver\WIN64" & install*


----------



## Jayce (Apr 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Guys, is it sound better to add DTS on all SFX, MFX, EFX (8403 Win10 modded driver )? ( this  is based on Realtek OEM driver setting )
> 
> Download DTS SFX, MFX, EFX inf  form below
> 
> ...



Alan, The mod works for me now, i can hear the difference from dolby atmos sound system uwp app. Don't know how or what you did but it works.  Thank You for your help man @alanfox2000 and @blaqsky !! 

here a link to the recording to tell the difference from my end.*no joke it works* I can't tell you if it's better than the previous one since the previous one didn't work for me.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1O_qgFyGSNqEzU2UwGiTf24qNVxaT-VNj


----------



## tradis (Apr 2, 2018)

I already leave it
I put only the FXsound enhancer

with windows 7 unite the improvements of fx and dolby home teather 4.0

so I'll settle for windows 10 only with the FX

something will appear with time that works in all


----------



## tiendat (Apr 2, 2018)

I tried to replace the Default.xml file but it still looks like


----------



## Jayce (Apr 2, 2018)

tiendat said:


> I tried to replace the Default.xml file but it still looks like
> 
> View attachment 99171


you have stop and start dolbydaxapi service after replacing the .xml file in system32


----------



## tiendat (Apr 2, 2018)

Jayce said:


> you have stop and start dolbydaxapi service after replacing the .xml file in system32


I tried it but it still


----------



## Jayce (Apr 2, 2018)

tiendat said:


> I tried it but it still


Did you install the info from post #1,050


----------



## tiendat (Apr 2, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Did you install the info from post #1,050


no. I installed by topic alanfox2000


----------



## Jayce (Apr 2, 2018)

tiendat said:


> no. I installed by topic alanfox2000




Install the one from that post by alanfox2000 post#1,050 on pg42.


----------



## consoled (Apr 2, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Your talking about the Dolby Atmos sound system uwp app right?


Both!. Dolby Desktop version and Dolby UWP.


----------



## abi_ug (Apr 2, 2018)

is there any mod can activate Dolby Atmos?
which better DTS or Dolby?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Guys, is it sound better to add DTS on all SFX, MFX, EFX (8403 Win10 modded driver )? ( this  is based on Realtek OEM driver setting )
> 
> Download DTS SFX, MFX, EFX inf  form below
> 
> ...


Ok! I’ll try n let u know.


----------



## tiendat (Apr 2, 2018)

Please help me fix  error


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Guys, is it sound better to add DTS on all SFX, MFX, EFX (8403 Win10 modded driver )? ( this  is based on Realtek OEM driver setting )
> 
> Download DTS SFX, MFX, EFX inf  form below
> 
> ...


*Dolby Vs DTS in music*
Ok, i've tested. Here's my record, listen for urself what DTS is doing with my music...  also tested with headphones. SBX720 completely off. (caz it's always sound better, Dolby's too)


Spoiler: What DTS makes?



It will degrade ur music sound quality (not in movies). in my opinion, it limits everything very much, volume leveler,advance levels..etc.. Only headphones will sound better for music


http://www.mediafire.com/file/jswdnrz69c321yw/Desktop 2018.04.02 - 19.20.29.01.mp4
Anyway, this inf better than the first one i think @alanfox2000.



Jayce said:


> Alan, The mod works for me now, i can hear the difference from dolby atmos sound system uwp app. Don't know how or what you did but it works.  Thank You for your help man @alanfox2000 and @blaqsky !!
> 
> here a link to the recording to tell the difference from my end.*no joke it works* I can't tell you if it's better than the previous one since the previous one didn't work for me.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1O_qgFyGSNqEzU2UwGiTf24qNVxaT-VNj


Finally, cheers 



tiendat said:


> Please help me fix  error
> 
> View attachment 99188


It's normal, u can still install UWP app


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 2, 2018)

DTS Studio Sound is for *Movie *(not music). Headphone X is for *music*.
May be you can test TV Movies, I had watch some movie with DTS, the voice is clear. Just turn off DTS 3D fx and use SBX720 Movie settings.


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 99192
> 
> DTS Studio Sound is for *Movie *(not music). Headphone X is for *music*.
> May be you can test TV Movies, I had watch some movie with DTS, the voice is clear. Just turn off DTS 3D fx and use SBX720 Movie settings.


I've watched a movie, with DTS and Dolby. In my opinion, Dolby Dialogue Enhancer is more effective, more clear voices, DTS is good for silent watching for example at night... still DTS is overlimiting all sounds, such as explosion....etc (sometimes it sounds unnatural) which causes so low volume even if i up my speakers volume to max. But DTS's surround feels more natural than Dolby in movies,(not in musics) cause DTS uses Object base sorround while Dolby Atmos still use Reverb base one. (We have to buy Dolby Atmos enable speakers n receivers to feel the real Dolby Atmos surround i think)
The Dolby apps are just upgrade of their old softwares, only name changes. So whatever the Dolby app says "Dolby Atmos" it's still Dolby Digital Home Theater  v6 or v7. So sound won't improve like the real Dolby Atmos....just my thinking.
So.... using Dolby Atmos will feels like ur in Theater while DTS will feels like normal home theater room.( use DTS with SBX720 cinema profile will feels like Theater but not as good as Dolby)

Anyway, this is a nice PLUS for ur driver which ppl can choose whatever they want to use.(SBX720 or Dolby or DTS) Great work! @alanfox2000 

PS:  



Spoiler: When DTS shine



DTS is good for ppl who don't want their neighbours angry while watching movies at max volume.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 2, 2018)

*20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe file updated
Added DTS SFX, MFX and EFX on **HDXMB3H.inf*
*MBAPO264.dll, MBAPO232.dll, mbfilt32.sys, mbfilt64.sys file updated*
*Added a Win10 DTS preset from OEM and the modded driver install Win10 DTS preset by default*
*Added a Razer Blade Dolby Atmos UWP Preset*

*Advice for listening with DTS Audio Program*
When listening to music through speakers, turn off DTS Audio ( DTS Studio Sound Logo shown)
Turn on DTS Studio Sound when you watch movie & TV show
If you want listen to music with DTS, plug in your headphones ( DTS Headphone:X Logo shown)
When you plug in headphones, you can also change to use DTS Studio Sound Preset which is speakers preset for watching movie & TV show


----------



## byu1 (Apr 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *20180328_realtek_hda_8403_WIN10_64.exe file updated
> Added DTS SFX, MFX and EFX on **HDXMB3H.inf*
> *MBAPO264.dll, MBAPO232.dll, mbfilt32.sys, mbfilt64.sys file updated*
> *Added a Win10 DTS preset from OEM and the modded driver install Win10 DTS preset by default*
> ...




where is the update ?  any file?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 2, 2018)

byu1 said:


> where is the update ?  any file?


The updated files is same from the older files mediafire link, you just need redownload


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The updated files is same from the older files mediafire link, you just need redownload


Or could u upload only the updated files only? without having to download the whole driver again for ppl with limited bandwidth


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Apr 2, 2018)

@alanfox2000
Can you make a mod with SRS, Dolby, DTS and Sonic Focus and DTS Connect for win 10?


----------



## consoled (Apr 3, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> I've watched a movie, with DTS and Dolby. In my opinion, Dolby Dialogue Enhancer is more effective, more clear voices, DTS is good for silent watching for example at night... still DTS is overlimiting all sounds, such as explosion....etc (sometimes it sounds unnatural) which causes so low volume even if i up my speakers volume to max. But DTS's surround feels more natural than Dolby in movies,(not in musics) cause DTS uses Object base sorround while Dolby Atmos still use Reverb base one. (We have to buy Dolby Atmos enable speakers n receivers to feel the real Dolby Atmos surround i think)
> The Dolby apps are just upgrade of their old softwares, only name changes. So whatever the Dolby app says "Dolby Atmos" it's still Dolby Digital Home Theater  v6 or v7. So sound won't improve like the real Dolby Atmos....just my thinking.
> So.... using Dolby Atmos will feels like ur in Theater while DTS will feels like normal home theater room.( use DTS with SBX720 cinema profile will feels like Theater but not as good as Dolby)
> 
> ...


I think dolby atmos has improved significantly
With Dolby Home Theater, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Audio are 360 degree surround sound simulator . Sound just surrounds the left, right, front and back. Sounds also fly. But did not feel clear
Dolby Home Theater v4/Advanced Audio v2 and Dolby Digital Plus HT/ AA is a standard. DHTV4 vs DAAV2 used for Windows 7. Interface for computer mouse
Dolby Digital Plus HT/ AA used for Windows 8/8.1. Interface for touch PC
Dolby Audio is an improvement from the old two versions. Improved bass, surround sound, clarity of voice

Dolby Atmos upgrade from Dolby Audio. 360-degree surround sound upgrade (2D) into spatial sounds 720 degrees (3D). Audio cube. Left, right, rear, front and top.
In general, they are simulators. Sounds unclear. Inaccuracies. But I still like it. Because it's contemporary .
I do not need much space for the speakers. That's just 2 speakers I can still enjoy.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 3, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> *Dolby Vs DTS in music*
> Ok, i've tested. Here's my record, listen for urself what DTS is doing with my music...  also tested with headphones. SBX720 completely off. (caz it's always sound better, Dolby's too)
> 
> 
> ...



@blaqsky i got it to work by using this mod by @alanfox2000
Realtek Mod Suite for Win10 driver after having dolby atmos uwp app install with this one, i just installed alanfox's new driver and worked.
i just installed the Blaster+DAX3 .inf file and had installed dolby atmos uwp app and test it to see if the the effect would work and it worked perfectly with my 5.1 surround sound system.
Sound is amazing.


----------



## jordon.dias (Apr 3, 2018)

presently using following combo with realtek 8366 mod:-------------
1.sbx720 -cinema mode with crystalizer set 100
2.dts studio sound -3d & bass boost on
3.dht but in off state 
in addition i have put fx sound enhancer with settings--- preset-bass boost mode & output to ---realtek hd driver

voila !!!!!!! crystal clear ,bass boosted surround sound in 2.0speaker config.amazing


----------



## blackcunicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

@alanfox2000 
i try to install the mod driver you upload before,
when i try to test DDL, it show that can not support,
i want to use optical to output ddl to my headset,
i am using GIGA AB350 now, what can i do?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 3, 2018)

blackcunicorn said:


> @alanfox2000
> i try to install the mod driver you upload before,
> when i try to test DDL, it show that can not support,
> i want to use optical to output ddl to my headset,
> i am using GIGA AB350 now, what can i do?


This driver is only modded for analog sounds sir! If u want to use digital DDL n DTS 5.1, u need to unlock (patch) the driver. But i’m not sure the previous patching methods will work in this driver. I’ve not tested cause i only use analog output.



consoled said:


> I think dolby atmos has improved significantly
> With Dolby Home Theater, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Audio are 360 degree surround sound simulator . Sound just surrounds the left, right, front and back. Sounds also fly. But did not feel clear
> Dolby Home Theater v4/Advanced Audio v2 and Dolby Digital Plus HT/ AA is a standard. DHTV4 vs DAAV2 used for Windows 7. Interface for computer mouse
> Dolby Digital Plus HT/ AA used for Windows 8/8.1. Interface for touch PC
> ...


Agree! Dolby Atmos does improve sound quality. But we can’t hear it’s true potential until we can solve “tuning data is missing” problem. As for UWP apps, they r in test (beta) mode. Also, while i’m looking inside of Atmos profiles xml files, i found settings for virtual top and bottom speakers which will be the same as Atmos Sound Technology. The only problem is that the app doesn’t work fully as Dolby Audio do, so its hard to compare between them. 
In Dolby Audio, turning all effects to off and turning the Dolby Audio completely off doesn’t sound the same. It still preserve sound quality when turning all effects to off. 
In Dolby Atmos (currently), turning all effects off and turning completely off are the same. It doesn’t preserve sound quality.
So I guess, we have to wait until the Dolby Atmos app to work flawlessly to immerse in it’s awesome sound system. Or do we have to buy Atmos enable speakers n receivers?


----------



## blackcunicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> This driver is only modded for analog sounds sir! If u want to use digital DDL n DTS 5.1, u need to unlock (patch) the driver. But i’m not sure the previous patching methods will work in this driver. I’ve not tested cause i only use analog output.


thank for your reply
so what can i do sir?
Can anyone make a mod for digital DDL ?


----------



## ULAGAN74 (Apr 3, 2018)

I am new,I installed your mod driver everything worked perfectly.But i have big problem in realtek 5.1 settings sound for front right,centre,sub,rear left then right,there is no sound in left and rear left.When playing media same problem.Non MOD NOT THIS ERROR.I downloaded 3 times installed 3 times same problem in both dolby atmos desktop or uwp.My mother board ASUS H170 PROGAMING.
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386AE&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386AE 
before i used other mod from this site,that have no this error.please help me.thank you advance


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 3, 2018)

blackcunicorn said:


> thank for your reply
> so what can i do sir?
> Can anyone make a mod for digital DDL ?


My realtek chips don't support DTLL or DTSi, I cannot test. Or you can use the the dll patch my modded driver http://www.mediafire.com/file/4jcc40grgzndfk4/realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.7z



ULAGAN74 said:


> I am new,I installed your mod driver everything worked perfectly.But i have big problem in realtek 5.1 settings sound for front right,centre,sub,rear left then right,there is no sound in left and rear left.When playing media same problem.Non MOD NOT THIS ERROR.I downloaded 3 times installed 3 times same problem in both dolby atmos desktop or uwp.My mother board ASUS H170 PROGAMING.
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386AE&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386AE
> before i used other mod from this site,that have no this error.please help me.thank you advance



 edit C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml and you change ch_count="2" to ch_count="5", restart DolbyDAXAPI services. @Jayce has 5.1 setup and now his Dolby Atmos UWP work.


===========================================================

*Modded Driver Cleaning Tool*
For uninstall sound enhancer & fresh install another modded driver

http://www.mediafire.com/file/32cdl5j4yyxwllt/CleaningTool.rar


----------



## blackcunicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> My realtek chips don't support DTLL or DTSi, I cannot test. Or you can use the the dll patch my modded driver http://www.mediafire.com/file/4jcc40grgzndfk4/realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.7z


hi
what is the password of the file
and how to use it? thx


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 3, 2018)

blackcunicorn said:


> hi
> what is the password of the file
> and how to use it? thx


Because MF say the file has virus, I add password to prevent people cannot download. All my share if password is needed, password is 123

======================================================

6.0.1.8403 modded driver
Update:
Integrate ViPER4Windows APO with Realtek Modded Driver
Added Creative Labs OpenAL Installer with SBX720
Updated SBC version to 3.2.21.0
Included ViPER4Windows Preset by anarki999

If you want ViPER4Windows on Windows 10, this modded driver fix the V4W no effect problem in Win10

Download link is same as older link


----------



## Jayce (Apr 3, 2018)

ULAGAN74 said:


> I am new,I installed your mod driver everything worked perfectly.But i have big problem in realtek 5.1 settings sound for front right,centre,sub,rear left then right,there is no sound in left and rear left.When playing media same problem.Non MOD NOT THIS ERROR.I downloaded 3 times installed 3 times same problem in both dolby atmos desktop or uwp.My mother board ASUS H170 PROGAMING.
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386AE&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386AE
> before i used other mod from this site,that have no this error.please help me.thank you advance



If you still have the problem after doing this edit C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml and you change ch_count="2" to ch_count="5", restart DolbyDAXAPI services. @Jayce has 5.1 setup and now his Dolby Atmos UWP work.


I can help you further.


----------



## Szaboo41 (Apr 3, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Yes, u need .net framework 4 installed


I Installed, but i get blue screen error while i install. Can you give me one link for conexant, and it's have sound blaster x-fi mb 2?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 3, 2018)

Szaboo41 said:


> I Installed, but i get blue screen error while i install. Can you give me one link for conexant, and it's have sound blaster x-fi mb 2?


Try these light drivers if u want only mb2.
https://dldolby.blogspot.com/2017/11/other-sound-thx-trustudio-pro-many.html?m=1


----------



## Jayce (Apr 3, 2018)

@blaqsky  so the way the new inf file(8403) alan made works for me is if i already have dolby atmos uwp app installed with a previous mod driver and then install the new driver and it instantly works. 

Just letting you know, cause it may be the same case with other people trying to get the mod driver.
Just Happy it works, Sound is loud on low volume and so clear.


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 3, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @blaqsky  so the way the new inf file(8403) alan made works for me is if i already have dolby atmos uwp app installed with a previous mod driver and then install the new driver and it instantly works.
> 
> Just letting you know, cause it may be the same case with other people trying to get the mod driver.
> Just Happy it works, Sound is loud on low volume and so clear.


Glad u could made it!
I’ve manually updated SBX720 two days ago. Currently i’m testing Creative Soundblaster Z and audigy FX cards from my friend. The original softwares (driver bundled) are far better than our SBX720.
I hope someone can mod Creative drivers to work with realtek chips somedays


----------



## Jayce (Apr 3, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Glad u could made it!
> I’ve manually updated SBX720 two days ago. Currently i’m testing Creative Soundblaster Z and audigy FX cards from my friend. The original softwares (driver bundled) are far better than our SBX720.
> I hope someone can mod Creative drivers to work with realtek chips somedays


Same. I currently have SBX720 off and using just Dolby Atmos uwp.


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 3, 2018)

Here is original Creative driver links if anyone interested...
SBZ
http://support.creative.com/scripts/getProd.aspx?id=21402
Audigy FX
http://support.creative.com/Product...prodID=21690&prodName=Sound+Blaster+Audigy+Fx


----------



## ULAGAN74 (Apr 3, 2018)

ULAGAN74 said:


> I am new,I installed your mod driver everything worked perfectly.But i have big problem in realtek 5.1 settings sound for front right,centre,sub,rear left then right,there is no sound in left and rear left.When playing media same problem.Non MOD NOT THIS ERROR.I downloaded 3 times installed 3 times same problem in both dolby atmos desktop or uwp.My mother board ASUS H170 PROGAMING.
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386AE&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_104386AE
> before i used other mod from this site,that have no this error.please help me.thank you advance





Jayce said:


> If you still have the problem after doing this edit C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml and you change ch_count="2" to ch_count="5", restart DolbyDAXAPI services. @Jayce has 5.1 setup and now his Dolby Atmos UWP work.
> 
> 
> I can help you further.


Not working,used fxconfig loaded realtek sys effect now sound ok,but no atmos sound and sbc720 no sub adjustment.Totally confused for a week,now went to leon mod.thank you.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 3, 2018)

ULAGAN74 said:


> Not working,used fxconfig loaded realtek sys effect now sound ok,but no atmos sound and sbc720 no sub adjustment.Totally confused for a week,now went to leon mod.thank you.



install this driver mod from this link and make sure dolby atmos uwp app is installed while this one is installed from device manager, then after this installed restart and test it out then install the new inf.file that alan just release and restart and test to see if it works. Make sure you copy the inf file for Windows 10 to win64 for the first mod.(Just make sure you don't uninstall any software while doing this, since this method worked for me, could as well work for you.)http://www.mediafire.com/file/kdak4a48e83xq93/[2018-03-18]realtek_hda_vac.7z


----------



## techimechi (Apr 3, 2018)

I just installed the driver successfully but I have some issues:

how can I activate 5.1 sound through spdif? I found the patcher but there are no dll files with that names to patch.

Yours


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 4, 2018)

*For 5.1 no effect & **sound fix:*

*Modded Driver Cleaning Tool*
For uninstall sound enhancer & fresh install another modded driver

http://www.mediafire.com/file/32cdl5j4yyxwllt/CleaningTool.rar

*1. Use the Cleaning Tool, follow the usage.txt guide ( cleaning software & APO dll files & realtek hda drivers)
2. Try to install the default HDXMB3H.inf through device manger
3. Download another HDXMB3H.inf from below, use this another HDXMB3H.inf install over previous HDXMB3H.inf modded driver. 
4. Make sure you have set 5.1 settings on Realtek Control Panel + intsall DTS Audio & Turn off DTS Audio  + SBX720 speakers setting  - 5.1, **edit C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml and you change ch_count="2" to ch_count="5" &** restart DolbyDAXAPI services.*
*5. If it still no sound effect, it may caused by SBX720. On SBX720 Setting, click another speakers settings & wait a while & change it back to 5.1.*

*another HDXMB3H.inf ( DTS + SBX720 + Dolby UWP ) ( Viper4Windows do not inculded)*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3822657

5.1 through SDIF:

*The sound effect already installed on spdif. And you need Unlock Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive ( 5.1 Surround ) Format output & your realtek chip required to support one of this format to get 5.1 sound Surround through spdif.*
*Download the patcher, patch RltkAPO64.dll on my Modded driver. Right Click playbacks devices  - > properties -> Format Tab ->  Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive ( 5.1 Surround ). If your devices not support, it will pop up a msgbox "devices not supported" when you selected.*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4jcc40grgzndfk4/realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.7z  password: 123


----------



## ULAGAN74 (Apr 4, 2018)

HI Alan,another *HDXMB3H.inf * mean only second install this inf only or whole driver,please explain,thank you


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 4, 2018)

ULAGAN74 said:


> HI Alan,another *HDXMB3H.inf * mean only second install this inf only or whole driver,please explain,thank you


Copy another HDXMB3H.inf & Replace "Realtek Mod Driver\WIN64\HDXMB3H.inf"
Install through devices manger again again


----------



## ULAGAN74 (Apr 4, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Copy another HDXMB3H.inf & Replace "Realtek Mod Driver\WIN64\HDXMB3H.inf"
> Install through devices manger again again


Dolby SOUND WOW.Thank you for your quick reply.Ok But no adjustment in sbc 720 bass,and dts processing only available for stereo divces.How to get 5.1 from dts.My screen shot.


----------



## sejihnicasio (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi There,

I'm getting this error when trying to install the drivers. Appreciate if someone can help me. Thanks


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Apr 4, 2018)

There is also generic realtek audio driver with audio console.Audio Console installed automaticly from ms store.


----------



## blackcunicorn (Apr 4, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *For 5.1 no effect & **sound fix:*
> 
> *Modded Driver Cleaning Tool*
> For uninstall sound enhancer & fresh install another modded driver
> ...



the patch can be use and the ddl seem like work, but there is a problem
when i restart the computer, the volume will auto increase to 100%,
although i change the volume already.
Normally, the setting can be save after restart,
Does anyone know what is the problem here?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi @alanfox2000 ! Here's a fixed inf for setup.exe 0001 error for ppl who don't want to install through device manager. (Viper not included, only SBX720,Dolby and DTS)



sejihnicasio said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm getting this error when trying to install the drivers. Appreciate if someone can help me. Thanks
> View attachment 99280


replace the default one



ULAGAN74 said:


> Dolby SOUND WOW.Thank you for your quick reply.Ok But no adjustment in sbc 720 bass,and dts processing only available for stereo divces.How to get 5.1 from dts.My screen shot.View attachment 99279


Since updated Sound Blaster Connect 2 version 3.2.21.0 does not install connection service by default, u won’t hear difference in SBX720. 
Install this old version first (disable antivirus)
https://www.mediafire.com/file/a44h636fmd24dit/Creative_SBX720.zip
Then uninstall only sound blaster connect 2, ( don’t uninstall connection service, alchemy, open al...etc) after that install the new SBC 3.2.21.0.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi! @blaqsky
Can you fix the .inf file at post#845?
Because it has still errors


----------



## emaulana (Apr 4, 2018)

jordon.dias said:


> presently using following combo with realtek 8366 mod:-------------
> 1.sbx720 -cinema mode with crystalizer set 100
> 2.dts studio sound -3d & bass boost on
> 3.dht but in off state
> ...



Could you share it here so others can try?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 4, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Hi! @blaqsky
> Can you fix the .inf file at post#845?
> Because it has still errors


If that is setup.exe error, try placing ur hardware ids in HDXMB3H.inf file. (may be HDXRT or HDXRT4.inf) just search for [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.10.0] line.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 4, 2018)

@blaqsky why do the other presets like movie and music sound bad? Dynamic is alright, could sound better. I have desktop profile installed.


----------



## ULAGAN74 (Apr 4, 2018)

thank you.my problem soved.But dts only stereo source.


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 4, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @blaqsky why do the other presets like movie and music sound bad? Dynamic is alright, could sound better. I have desktop profile installed.


I only use personalize profile always cause i can manually adjust the equalizer, surround, volume leveler...etc. I don’t like how the intelligent Equalizer works in any other profiles.



ULAGAN74 said:


> thank you.my problem soved.But dts only stereo source.


Saddly DTS app is for analog stereo only. If u have a 5.1 setup, it will automatically disable. Use SBX720 instead.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 4, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> I only use personalize profile always cause i can manually adjust the equalizer, surround, volume leveler...etc. I don’t like how the intelligent Equalizer works in any other profiles.


Ok so personalize is best to you. Is it good for like movies and music?


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 4, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Ok so personalize is best to you. Is it good for like movies and music?


It’s the same as the respective profiles. For movies turn all effects on. For music, surround n dialogue enhancer turn off + manual eq. For games, only dialogue turn off.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 4, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> It’s the same as the respective profiles. For movies turn all effects on. For music, surround n dialogue enhancer turn off + manual eq. For games, only dialogue turn off.


This is while using just personalize profile.



blaqsky said:


> It’s the same as the respective profiles. For movies turn all effects on. For music, surround n dialogue enhancer turn off + manual eq. For games, only dialogue turn off.


Also Netflix app sound is so low


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 5, 2018)

Older Mod Driver Version will be deleted from  mediafire directory if new release on this mod
Realtek Modded Driver mediafire directory: http://www.mediafire.com/folder/fyifnpc3gicsc/Realtek_Modded_Driver

Realtek HDA 8409 Win10 x64 [SBX720 + Dolby UWP + DTS Audio + EqualizerAPO]:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hc467..._WIN10_64_dolby_dts_sbx720_eqapo_05042018.rar

VIPER4Windows not official support multichannel & not working on Windows 10

VAC + VIPER4Windows + multichannel audio support + working on Windows 10:
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/03/virtual-audio-cable-apo-user-guide.html

You can do this setup:
Realtek Modded Driver + VAC + VIPER4Windows + FXSound Enhancer + sound enhancer N1 + N2 .......

-----------------------------------------------------------

Anyone has try VIPER4Windows preset by anarki999? Is it good on 5.1 or 7.1?


----------



## lrj167 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi there,
The Dolby and SBC720 are seemed ok, but there's no sound effect. Does anybody know why?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 5, 2018)

lrj167 said:


> Hi there,
> The Dolby and SBC720 are seemed ok, but there's no sound effect. Does anybody know why?View attachment 99346View attachment 99344




Change other preset & set another speaker setup on SBX720

====================================


ASRock Fatal1ty B360 Gaming K4 & B360M

with CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER™ CINEMA5

https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Fatal1ty%20B360M%20Performance/index.asp#Overview
https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Fatal1ty B360 Gaming K4/index.asp#Overview

but Asrock provided just Sound Blaster Cinema 3 utility ver:1.00.12







Dolby UWP Test App Certificate Expired on 5/9/2018. If it is expired , would it allow to use?

If someone found stable version, I will include it on my modded driver.



Aleksandar012 said:


> There is also generic realtek audio driver with audio console.Audio Console installed automaticly from ms store.



I cannot found it. Even I search ms store on browers. Do you mean it will auto install audio console uwp after generic realtek audio driver? but my pc didn't. Is there are generic realtek audio console or just for some realtek chips?


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Apr 5, 2018)

@alanfox2000 
This is generic driver.Audio Console will be auto downloaded from store.
ftp://60.251.198.230/Realtek/8412_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_X64_WHQL_test.zip

I also tried dts/dolby unlock,but console wont show it.


----------



## dododo (Apr 5, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Change other preset & set another speaker setup on SBX720
> 
> ====================================
> 
> ...





alanfox2000 MOD Can't find realtek sound effects, but HiHawk MOD no problem


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 5, 2018)

I think Dolby UWP or Realtek App are OEM  
APP, hidden from ms store. only who have the older app installed will show it
.  And auto updare from older one. Need some one who can post a direct link to download ms store hidden app.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Apr 5, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I think Dolby UWP or Realtek App are OEM
> APP, hidden from ms store. only who have the older app installed will show it
> .  And auto updare from older one. Need some one who can post a direct link to download ms store hidden app.


ftp://60.251.198.230/Realtek/RtkUWP_1.1.106.0.zip


----------



## Jayce (Apr 5, 2018)

Aleksandar012 said:


> ftp://60.251.198.230/Realtek/RtkUWP_1.1.106.0.zip


What's username and password?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 6, 2018)

Not Generic Realtek Audio Console and for x64 only







dododo said:


> alanfox2000 MOD Can't find realtek sound effects, but HiHawk MOD no problem



Fixed
Disable Enhancement on Sound Blaster not work and removed

http://www.mediafire.com/file/3n4nxur9a1ey829


----------



## dododo (Apr 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Not Generic Realtek Audio Console and for x64 only
> 
> View attachment 99363
> 
> ...




can add realtek EQ and Environmental sound and Microsoft normalizer? HiHawk MOD no problem


----------



## Màthair (Apr 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Not Generic Realtek Audio Console and for x64 only
> 
> View attachment 99363
> 
> ...




@alanfox2000 , can u give me the password for the zip files inside the folder called "Realtek Tool" in ur Mediafire, the winrar are: BassBackTool.zip and RtkMbSvTool.zip. ZENks!.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Apr 6, 2018)

@alanfox2000 
Yes it is,and yes 64 bit only.

Driver


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 7, 2018)

It seem like the file DAXUISnG_2.1.218.0_x64.appx inside DAXUISnG_2.1.218.0_x64.appxupload is the stable version
when you open the app & click the Ok button below the Dolby introduction, the app auto close.


----------



## arman258 (Apr 8, 2018)

What is the procedure to update from the moded 8403 to 8409. (Lenovo Y720)


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello to all! Good morning and luck day! You can made mod driver for asus xonar dx sound card? Greetings to all!


----------



## dododo (Apr 8, 2018)

antonkaz said:


> Hello to all! Good morning and luck day! You can made mod driver for asus xonar dx sound card? Greetings to all!




Asus DX can use DTS CC3D "slcc3d64.dll" to do the unixonar mod


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 8, 2018)

No.  Uni xonar not best. You can made mod drivers like Realtek Mod Drivers and software? Please.

AlanFox2000 You can made modded drivers for my sound card Asus Xonar DX like Realtek modded drivers and software? Please


----------



## dododo (Apr 8, 2018)

antonkaz said:


> No.  Uni xonar not best. You can made mod drivers like Realtek Mod Drivers and software? Please.
> 
> AlanFox2000 You can made modded drivers for my sound card Asus Xonar DX like Realtek modded drivers and software? Please




1.unixonar mod can use DTS CC3D "slcc3d64.dll"

2.Any sound card can use the Realtek MOD sound

ASUS XONAR can use ATMOS DTSX SBX720


----------



## Jayce (Apr 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Older Mod Driver Version will be deleted from  mediafire directory if new release on this mod
> Realtek Modded Driver mediafire directory: http://www.mediafire.com/folder/fyifnpc3gicsc/Realtek_Modded_Driver
> 
> Realtek HDA 8409 Win10 x64 [SBX720 + Dolby UWP + DTS Audio + EqualizerAPO]:
> ...



Does 8409 mod driver support 5.1 sound? Because I was trying to install it and I could only see stereo.


----------



## ULAGAN74 (Apr 8, 2018)

I am also installed the recent HDA 8409 mod,but only showing digital out,there is no speaker option and no sound at all.help me


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 9, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Does 8409 mod driver support 5.1 sound? Because I was trying to install it and I could only see stereo.




The Realtek APO Problem, Try tick the Disable enhancement checkbox  on playback devices,

if don't work,

Edit HDXMB3H.inf


Spoiler: change these





```
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_SL3APO_DTSSFX_CLSID%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_DAPv251_CLSID%,%FX_MBAPO2_SFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_SFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_SL3APO_DTSMFX_CLSID%,%FX_MBAPO2_MFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_SL3APO_DTSEFX_CLSID%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_VLLDP_CLSID%,%FX_MBAPO2_EFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_DAPv251_CLSID%
```






Spoiler: to these (remove %REALTEK_SFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_MFX_CLSID% )





```
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_SL3APO_DTSSFX_CLSID%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_DAPv251_CLSID%,%FX_MBAPO2_SFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_SL3APO_DTSMFX_CLSID%,%FX_MBAPO2_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_SL3APO_DTSEFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_EFX_CLSID%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_VLLDP_CLSID%,%FX_MBAPO2_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_Offload_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_DAPv251_CLSID%
```




But you will lost most of realtek & microsoft sound enhancement



=======================================================================================


ULAGAN74 said:


> I am also installed the recent HDA 8409 mod,but only showing digital out,there is no speaker option and no sound at all.help me



Edit HDXMB3H.inf,


Spoiler:  you will see these





```
[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.10.0]

"Modded Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862&SUBSYS_1462725A

"Modded Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862&SUBSYS_14627297

"Modded Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_14627297

.....................................
```




Delete all of "Modded Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, XXXXXXXXX" Lines and add

```
"Modded Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel,  ,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
"Modded Realtek High Definition Audio(SST)" = IntcAzAudModel, ,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01
```
below [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.10.0] section

Now using realtek setup.exe will not work. Require install driver through device manager.

============================================================================


antonkaz said:


> No.  Uni xonar not best. You can made mod drivers like Realtek Mod Drivers and software? Please.
> 
> AlanFox2000 You can made modded drivers for my sound card Asus Xonar DX like Realtek modded drivers and software? Please



If you have install my 8409 realek mod driver,
Use FXConfigurator (my signature tool link), select your devices -> apply -> open regedit


Spoiler: add below registry value before restart windows audio services





```
Under "FxProperties" registry Key
{d04e05a6-594b-4fb6-a80d-01af5eed7d1d},13 REG_MULTI_SZ {1B917FE2-47D1-425D-A26E-AFCDBDA7A2E8}{D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560}
{d04e05a6-594b-4fb6-a80d-01af5eed7d1d},14 REG_MULTI_SZ {5B98E1AC-A670-4311-B4F8-DC25E30CFBFF}{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07}
{d04e05a6-594b-4fb6-a80d-01af5eed7d1d},15 REG_MULTI_SZ {93520346-FA48-4F56-8CB0-D92CC1775E37}{D9916F9E-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D}
{d04e05a6-594b-4fb6-a80d-01af5eed7d1d},19 REG_MULTI_SZ {D9916FA0-99F7-11E7-BF21-6C0B849889E1}
{DB619741-3240-42A9-B35B-66460BED49BA},0 REG_DWORD 0x00000001

{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},5 REG_MULTI_SZ {C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}
{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},6 REG_MULTI_SZ {C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},7 REG_MULTI_SZ {C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},11 REG_MULTI_SZ {C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}
{0F8412D3-DC5C-4DB3-B174-DC47A859435C},0  REG_DWORD 0x00000001

Under "Properties" registry Key
{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2 REG_SZ C:\ProgramData\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml
{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},4 REG_DWORD 0x00000100
{6CA6A085-3041-482B-9113-C61E7F250356},0 REG_SZ 2.1.1
```


----------



## Jayce (Apr 9, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The Realtek APO Problem, Try tick the Disable enhancement checkbox  on playback devices,
> 
> if don't work,
> 
> ...





@alanfox2000  i only have this option when i install it without edits. there is no 5.1 surround sound option for configuration of speakers. also i did it with the edits you told to me and it doesn't work, sound doesn't work as well.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> View attachment 99552
> @alanfox2000  i only have this option when i install it without edits. there is no 5.1 surround sound option for configuration of speakers. also i did it with the edits you told to me and it doesn't work, sound doesn't work as well.


weird, Even I have 2.0 and I have these options





Do you set them correctly?


----------



## Jayce (Apr 10, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> weird, Even I have 2.0 and I have these options
> 
> View attachment 99568
> 
> ...



maybe i did something wrong. could you maybe upload the inf with those edits you said?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 10, 2018)

Use the cleaningtool before install
The first one is
Realtek SFX and MFX Removed & also edit "C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml" ch_count="2" to  ch_count="5" (every driver install)

PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid Registry Key order problem?
The second one is
Realtek SFX and MFX Removed,  %FX_SL3APO_DTSEFX_CLSID% before %REALTEK_EFX_CLSID%, install DTS Audio and turn off


```
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_SL3APO_DTSEFX_CLSID%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_VLLDP_CLSID%,%FX_MBAPO2_EFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_EFX_CLSID%
To
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%FX_SL3APO_DTSEFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_EFX_CLSID%,%FX_DOLBYAPO_VLLDP_CLSID%,%FX_MBAPO2_EFX_CLSID%
```


----------



## Jayce (Apr 10, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use the cleaningtool before install
> The first one is
> Realtek SFX and MFX Removed & also edit "C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml" ch_count="2" to  ch_count="5" (every driver install)
> 
> ...



i will try it out and let you know if it works. Do you want me to install both infs?

the first doesn't work.(nosound) and second one has same problem.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 10, 2018)

Try the post#1,050


----------



## Jayce (Apr 10, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Try the post#1,050



I already have it and works. I was trying to get the 8409.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I already have it and works. I was trying to get the 8409.


Just change the driver number from
post#1,050
And install through driver manger
if it still didn't work,  it many cause by 8409 driver file problem and make sure you have set connected devices on Realtek HDA  Panel Correctly


----------



## Jayce (Apr 10, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Just change the driver number from
> post#1,050
> And install through driver manger
> if it still didn't work,  it many cause by 8409 driver file problem and make sure you have set connected devices Realtek HDA Correctly


yeah i put in 8409 driver folder and installed it from device manager and it didn't work. and i put in the 8403 and it didn't work, still only have stereo as a option but not 5.1 sound


----------



## Menouar (Apr 10, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> Try install this one i'm currently using.. this should have no missing files
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/l1p96mc3b56gf69/Realtek_Mod_Driver.rar


Hey,* blaqsky. the only way I can get it to work is if I use internal_speaker profiles when I use headphone profile it  shows error and when I edit headphone profiles and change   *
* <endpoint type="headphone"  with  <endpoint type="internal_speaker" it works again. Is there a fix ?  *


----------



## Jayce (Apr 11, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Just change the driver number from
> post#1,050
> And install through driver manger
> if it still didn't work,  it many cause by 8409 driver file problem and make sure you have set connected devices on Realtek HDA  Panel Correctly


i got it to work, i use the @blaqsky's inf on post #1,018 and just changed the date and number of the driver to latest one.


----------



## cpx (Apr 11, 2018)

Alan, do you have a tutorial for using fxgenerator and what each registry key means?
After installing your latest driver i had no dts and dolby digital output options, after playing with fxgenerator i managed to make them work but dolby prologic efect doesn't work at all and dts neo is not visible either.


----------



## playstation_12000 (Apr 13, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL
> 
> *Mod **Driver Version: 6.0.1.8403*
> 
> ...


whenever i'm trying to install the realtek driver using device manager, it always gives BSOD (RTHVHD64.sys crashing). what i'm exactly supposed to do?


----------



## PDI (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi, I'm new on this and I also want a better audio quality. 

Is it mandatory to install Creative Sound Blaster X720 + Dolby UWP APP + DTS Audio? Isn't it overkill?
Or can I have better audio quality just with one software? Also can I install Dolby Atmos as an standalone app without the modded driver?

I have a Lenovo y5070 laptop and I also use 3.5 speakers and 3.5 earphones. Would appreciate your help


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 13, 2018)

cpx said:


> Alan, do you have a tutorial for using fxgenerator and what each registry key means?
> After installing your latest driver i had no dts and dolby digital output options, after playing with fxgenerator i managed to make them work but dolby prologic efect doesn't work at all and dts neo is not visible either.


What is your default offical realtek driver inf? No Digital Output Deivce on Playback Tab?



playstation_12000 said:


> whenever i'm trying to install the realtek driver using device manager, it always gives BSOD (RTHVHD64.sys crashing). what i'm exactly supposed to do?


Download the clean tool (my sign) and reinstall



PDI said:


> Hi, I'm new on this and I also want a better audio quality.
> 
> Is it mandatory to install Creative Sound Blaster X720 + Dolby UWP APP + DTS Audio? Isn't it overkill?
> Or can I have better audio quality just with one software? Also can I install Dolby Atmos as an standalone app without the modded driver?
> ...



You can find some lenovo laptop dolby uwp preset on my modden driver. Follow the instruction on readme.txt.



alanfox2000 said:


> What is your default offical realtek driver inf? No Digital Output Deivce on Playback Tab?
> 
> 
> Download the clean tool (my sign) and reinstall
> ...



I have find a way no disable sign and use the offical driver and custom FX by yourself. Now just testing.


----------



## Brandon94Cba (Apr 13, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Older Mod Driver Version will be deleted from  mediafire directory if new release on this mod
> Realtek Modded Driver mediafire directory: http://www.mediafire.com/folder/fyifnpc3gicsc/Realtek_Modded_Driver
> 
> Realtek HDA 8409 Win10 x64 [SBX720 + Dolby UWP + DTS Audio + EqualizerAPO]:
> ...


last drivers, work in windows 7?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 14, 2018)

*Better way to*
*Disable Driver Signature Enforcement on Windows 8, 8.1, 10*
*No watermark, no test mode*



Brandon94Cba said:


> last drivers, work in windows 7?


don't work


----------



## Jayce (Apr 14, 2018)

@alanfox2000 post 1,050 inf doesn't work for me anymore. The 5.1 option doesn't show. Only stereo.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 14, 2018)

Try this http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html


----------



## Jayce (Apr 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Try this http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html


I'll try soon and I will let know how it goes.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 14, 2018)

With FX Configurator 2.0 and Realtek APO driver you can custom your APO FX on x64 system
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html

With this method:
You can get the lastest Realtek WHQL driver with your custom sound effects.

Just need disable driver enforcement when install Realtek APO driver once time and not necessary disable driver enforcement again!
Also don't need to enable test mode!

When you complete the Realtek APO driver instruction,
Your OS can under enabling driver enforcement and test mode off with the lastest official Realtek HD Audio WHQL Driver with custom FX!

When an update on realtek offical HD audio driver is installed, just load the config and import the registry key again and restart audio services.

Support Windows 7 to 10 x64, just use different config for your OS


----------



## dododo (Apr 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> With FX Configurator 2.0 and Realtek APO driver you can custom your APO FX on x64 system
> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html
> 
> With this method:
> ...


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 14, 2018)

dododo said:


> View attachment 99741


Fixed and password: 123


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello everybody,
I have a question: What is it for Creative Connection Service? That program it comes Creative Sound Blaster X720.
Install or not?
Thank you.


----------



## playstation_12000 (Apr 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Download the clean tool (my sign) and reinstall
> 
> 
> 
> .


 applied cleantool....then did tried reinstall again.but same issue


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 14, 2018)

playstation_12000 said:


> applied cleantool....then did tried reinstall again.but same issue


Download the older generic offical Realtek WHQL driver version and copy & replace older RTHVHD64.sys to Realtek APO driver


----------



## cpx (Apr 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> What is your default offical realtek driver inf? No Digital Output Deivce on Playback Tab?


I fixed it after a few reinstalls of other drivers. 
Even using the cleaners(registers, and application)  i feel that some settings remain between versions.
I was able to test with succes Sound BlasterX 720, Dolby Home Theather v4,Dolby Digital Plus .
I was unable to install any of the Dolby UWP Apps,getting install error on the power shell scripts.
Is it posible to have more than one effect app running on the same time ?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 16, 2018)

cpx said:


> I fixed it after a few reinstalls of other drivers.
> Even using the cleaners(registers, and application)  i feel that some settings remain between versions.
> I was able to test with succes Sound BlasterX 720, Dolby Home Theather v4,Dolby Digital Plus .
> I was unable to install any of the Dolby UWP Apps,getting install error on the power shell scripts.
> Is it posible to have more than one effect app running on the same time ?



installation folder path will cause install failed, try to copy the installation folder in the root of c driver, and also enable develop mode

All dolby uwp app load the xml file C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml
and the Default.xml sku value can be SnG or DolbyAudio or Mainstream for different version of app
All dolby uwp app of their default.xml have same sound effects settings.
Only HDAUDIO.xxxxxxx.xml have different sound effects settings,  these settings is for laptop or LCD internal speakers (e.g. DolbyAtmosSoundSystem preset ext_lenovo_aio950_v221)

You can have more than one effect app, just load the config which support multi effect.  e.g. CT_Dolby_UWP_DTS_Render.ini

And then you plugin headphone, it Headphone_Default_Generic_Default_xxxx.xml May be it is same as Dolby Access (Dolby Atmos for headphones)


----------



## cpx (Apr 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> installation folder path will cause install failed, try to copy the installation folder in the root of c driver, and also enable develop mode


Ok, i will try that and see.
I would like to combine for example Sound BlasterX 720 and Dolby Home Theather v4 without using the fx configurator to change between them, is this possible?
Thanks!


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 16, 2018)

cpx said:


> Ok, i will try that and see.
> I would like to combine for example Sound BlasterX 720 and Dolby Home Theather v4 without using the fx configurator to change between them, is this possible?
> Thanks!


You need registry edit and fx configurator is a more simple way to edit registry


----------



## cpx (Apr 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> You need registry edit and fx configurator is a more simple way to edit registry


Yes, i know, but the question was if it is posible to chain multiple effects and ui's that work and are visible in the same time.
like  having 3 entries for GFX for example without colliding.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 16, 2018)

cpx said:


> Yes, i know, but the question was if it is posible to chain multiple effects and ui's that work and are visible in the same time.
> like  having 3 entries for GFX for example without colliding.



Windows don't support multiple GFX, Windows 8.1 and 10 use SFX, MFX, EFX by default.

FX Configurator config for win8.1 and win10 , non test
 Dolby Home Theather v4 + Sound BlasterX 720


----------



## playstation_12000 (Apr 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Download the older generic offical Realtek WHQL driver version and copy & replace older RTHVHD64.sys to Realtek APO driver


finally got realtek APO installed after replacing the rthvhd6.sys from generic driver. but now getting this error "the device cannot start"..is it supposed to give this error?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 16, 2018)

playstation_12000 said:


> finally got realtek APO installed after replacing the rthvhd6.sys from generic driver. but now getting this error "the device cannot start"..is it supposed to give this error?


The APO Driver is installed? If so update to realtek official driver, it should started.


----------



## Màthair (Apr 16, 2018)

I need MOD driver to x32&x64 to Conexant, does anyone know how to make a driver for these chips? (for windows 7,8,8,1 and 10). ZENks in advance people!.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 16, 2018)

Màthair said:


> I need MOD driver to x32&x64 to Conexant, does anyone know how to make a driver for these chips? (for windows 7,8,8,1 and 10). ZENks in advance people!.


If you have realtek hda chips, install my Realtek APO Driver, but select different endpoint on FX Configurator (Conexant Smart Audio Playback device)
If you do no realtek hda chips, just add your hardware ID to the inf to install Realtek APO Driver, then update to Conexant driver.


----------



## Màthair (Apr 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> If you have realtek hda chips, install my Realtek APO Driver, but select different endpoint on FX Configurator (Conexant Smart Audio Playback device)
> If you do no realtek hda chips, just add your hardware ID to the inf to install Realtek APO Driver, then update to Conexant driver.



Not, really is for another pc`s, i`m creating o.s. by cloning (7,8,8.110 x32,x64 bits; MAC and others). But is necessary to add the Sound BlasterX 720 to users w/ other soundcards: These O.S. will named Owigamers (just for gamers - is a special edition - w/ a great performance in graphics and w/ a high Ram memory to support  the users). Soon the people can play to games w/out playstations, Xbox or another platforms/game consoles, just using a controls for online games (Owicron will release a platform for online games with more than 2 terabytes in games of all kinds: from nintendo to Playstation 2/3/4, Xbox, Wii and more). Soon i`ll share w/ all of you this great event, to users in europe, and center/south america only (for now) @alanfox2000 . That`s what I NEED the Conexant Drivers to the o.s. Oh, the o.s. are ALL registered w/ original digital licenses, and w/ a low cost; just a donation.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 16, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Not, really is for another pc`s, i`m creating o.s. by cloning (7,8,8.110 x32,x64 bits; MAC and others). But is necessary to add the Sound BlasterX 720 to users w/ other soundcards: These O.S. will named Owigamers (just for gamers - is a special edition - w/ a great performance in graphics and w/ a high Ram memory to support  the users). Soon the people can play to games w/out playstations, Xbox or another platforms/game consoles, just using a controls for online games (Owicron will release a platform for online games with more than 2 terabytes in games of all kinds: from nintendo to Playstation 2/3/4, Xbox, Wii and more). Soon i`ll share w/ all of you this great event, to users in europe, and center/south america only (for now) @alanfox2000 . That`s what I NEED the Conexant Drivers to the o.s. Oh, the o.s. are ALL registered w/ original digital licenses, and w/ a low cost; just a donation.


Clone a OS but pre setup disable driver enforcement install mod inf or you can sign a driver?


----------



## Màthair (Apr 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Clone a OS but pre setup disable driver enforcement install mod inf or you can sign a driver?



There`s no problem, you or anyone can install the inf file from Sound devices in sound (on any o.s. x32 and/or x64), but too u can install using the method we are choosing to install Realtek MOD Drivers (install anyway on the window box message). There`s no problem @alanfox2000 . And not, sorry; But  we can`t sign a driver because Windows 10 have a restriction and is impossible (for now) to do that. The next week begins the Owicron platform to be functional, u can test the games online. Soon i`ll put the link to the people here in the forum, if any want to have a try w/ the platform. Have a nice day friend!. The video of Owicron here: (Begins in min 55:00) = 







.


----------



## playstation_12000 (Apr 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The APO Driver is installed? If so update to realtek official driver, it should started.


did that..but still getting this error...I downloaded the realtek apo driver from this link https://www.mediafire.com/folder/fyifnpc3gicsc/Realtek_Modded_Driver ..installed via device manager..then updated the apo driver with realtek modded driver file from the same link...still it gives the same error that device cannot start, the request is not supported


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

playstation_12000 said:


> did that..but still getting this error...I downloaded the realtek apo driver from this link https://www.mediafire.com/folder/fyifnpc3gicsc/Realtek_Modded_Driver ..installed via device manager..then updated the apo driver with realtek modded driver file from the same link...still it gives the same error that device cannot start, the request is not supported


you misunderstand

Realtek APO Driver -> Realtek Official non-mod WHQL driver (https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html



Màthair said:


> I need MOD driver to x32&x64 to Conexant, does anyone know how to make a driver for these chips? (for windows 7,8,8,1 and 10). ZENks in advance people!.


There is no Generic Conexant Audio Driver, the original chdrt.inf rename to T15P1mwa.inf have different hardware ID but still called "Conexant HD Audio Driver"
The hdaudio.inf, the microsoft high definition audio driver should work on all chips even not manufactured by realtek.

This is the link mod SBX720 with M$ HDA driver by the other guy:
https://dldolby.blogspot.com/2017/12/from-creative-sound-blasterx-720-many.html


----------



## playstation_12000 (Apr 17, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> you misunderstand
> 
> Realtek APO Driver -> Realtek Official non-mod WHQL driver (https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html
> 
> ...


Did the installation accordingly, but again same error..the device cannot start.error code 10. now whats wrong


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

playstation_12000 said:


> Did the installation accordingly, but again same error..the device cannot start.error code 10. now whats wrong


Can you use the M$ HDA  driver?


----------



## playstation_12000 (Apr 17, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Can you use the M$ HDA  driver?


yes microsoft hda drivers are working


----------



## DingoDingo (Apr 17, 2018)

1.DeviceManeger Install(http://www.mediafire.com/file/xkl4sv1bqf5fv0g/REALTEK_APO_DRIVER_WIN64_8409.rar)
2.DeviceManager Install(http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._15c19c5d8591a38dba5b32dcc6c37473fd73391f.cab)
3.Install SBX720,DolbyUWP(DAXUISnG),DTS
4.cmd type C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\DAX3API -install
5.FXConfigurator64 Sperker Set CT_Dolby_UWP_DTS_Render.ini  
6 Reboot

Good Working: SBX720,DTS
Not Working: Dolby UWP(Dolyby's on / off, change of setting, there is no sound change at all.)

The v8403 including the previous Viper 4 worked normally.



alanfox2000 said:


> With FX Configurator 2.0 and Realtek APO driver you can custom your APO FX on x64 system
> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html
> 
> With this method:
> ...


----------



## Jayce (Apr 17, 2018)

DingoDingo said:


> 1.DeviceManeger Install(http://www.mediafire.com/file/xkl4sv1bqf5fv0g/REALTEK_APO_DRIVER_WIN64_8409.rar)
> 2.DeviceManager Install(http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._15c19c5d8591a38dba5b32dcc6c37473fd73391f.cab)
> 3.Install SBX720,DolbyUWP(DAXUISnG),DTS
> 4.cmd type C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\DAX3API -install
> ...


Yeah Dolby Atmos sound system uwp app sound effect doesn't work. I tried reinstall and it didn't work.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

turn off all audio sound effect from software and fx configurator import registry key Reg_DolbyUWP.Reg,
run cmd as admin, type

net stop audiosrv /yes
regsvr32 /s /u DolbyAPOv251.dll
regsvr32 /s /u DolbyAPOvlldp.dll
regsvr32 /s DolbyAPOv251.dll
regsvr32 /s DolbyAPOvlldp.dll
sc start audiosrv
sc start DolbyDAXAPI

Now, turn on dolby

if don't work, system restore to the restore point where you have working dolby uwp and install again
When I test my mod driver, I do it a lot of time and it working. I think I install mod  too many times, windows don't load dolby dll even you clean up the registry.


----------



## DingoDingo (Apr 17, 2018)

After the upgrade to v8419, it was confirmed the Dolby enabled in the specified procedure.
Everything is working normally.
Thank you very much.



alanfox2000 said:


> turn off all audio sound effect from software and fx configurator import registry key Reg_DolbyUWP.Reg,
> run cmd as admin, type
> 
> net stop audiosrv /yes
> ...


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (Apr 19, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> turn off all audio sound effect from software and fx configurator import registry key Reg_DolbyUWP.Reg,
> run cmd as admin, type
> iregsvr32 /s /u DolbyAPOvlldp.dll
> regsvr32 /s DolbyAPOv251.dll
> ...



Bro its working!!! but i used with headphone i hear sound from both headphone and speaker !! 
i want it to use with headphone only then what should i do??


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 19, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *For 5.1 no effect & **sound fix:*
> 
> *Modded Driver Cleaning Tool*
> For uninstall sound enhancer & fresh install another modded driver
> ...



Hi.. I installed the driver and Dolby Atmos sound system UWP app is also working, i have 5.1 speaker home theatre system, the issue is that i am getting movie dialogues from center, front left and front right simultaneously and this is spoiling the 5.1 effect. This issue doesnt come in Realtek Stock drivers. Please help


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 19, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> Hi.. I installed the driver and Dolby Atmos sound system UWP app is also working, i have 5.1 speaker home theatre system, the issue is that i am getting movie dialogues from center, front left and front right simultaneously and this is spoiling the 5.1 effect. This issue doesnt come in Realtek Stock drivers. Please help



Install my Realtek APO Driver, then install Realtek Official Driver
Realtek Official Driver may fix this issue.


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 19, 2018)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...


Hi DJUrko, I installed the sound drivers correctly as per the process but the center speaker is giving extremely low/suppressing sound and due to this i am not able to hear the movie dialogues properly. swap center/subwoofer in realtek audio manager doesnt help. I am not facing this issue in realtek stock drivers. Please help


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 19, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Install my Realtek APO Driver, then install Realtek Official Driver
> Realtek Official Driver may fix this issue.


Please provide step by step installation of Realtek APO driver and Realtek official driver..


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 19, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> Please provide step by step installation of Realtek APO driver and Realtek official driver..


http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html


----------



## Màthair (Apr 19, 2018)

4 Interested.........

Win 7,8,10 x64
PackageVersion = PG466
DriverVer= 04/17/2018, 6.0.1.8425 

A Beta Version:

ftp://60.251.198.230/Intel/8425_PG466_INTEL_POWERSAVING.zip

And an OEM.

ftp://60.251.198.230/ASUS/Universal_Audio_Driver_8425.zip (*)

*=(Is not only 4 Asus!, have many brands 4 more Motherboards).


----------



## Ailurus (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi guys, I told you that a week ago I bought a new motherboard (asrock z370 sli / ac), I came with onboard alc892 and it does not work 5.1 sound when I have it configured in the sound options of windows 10, and also hears horrible sound usually. I also want to clarify that I have a home theater connected by 3 3.5mm jack cables
I was watching the themes and responses of alanfox2000 but I do not understand and I can not make these modded drivers work.

I wanted to see if you could help me more detailed or with a video tutorial, I would appreciate it, thank you very much.


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html


i didn't understand this step- 4. Install Realtek APO Driver through device manager, then using device manager update from Realtek APO Driver to the lastest offical realtek HD Audio
which inf file i should choose when installing Realtel APO driver folder and there are many inf files in the Realtek official HD Audio. which file to choose?


----------



## nando.biomed (Apr 20, 2018)

When I try to stop or start the  Dolby API servic service with the system, this error appears.

After restarting the computer, the service does not start. Help;


----------



## playstation_12000 (Apr 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html


Installed everything perfectly. but still realtek driver not working and giving this error.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 20, 2018)

Ho


Màthair said:


> 4 Interested.........
> 
> Win 7,8,10 x64
> PackageVersion = PG466
> ...



How to Download? I can´t,
I would like to use Sonic Studio on my Realtek ALC883


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ailurus said:


> Hi guys, I told you that a week ago I bought a new motherboard (asrock z370 sli / ac), I came with onboard alc892 and it does not work 5.1 sound when I have it configured in the sound options of windows 10, and also hears horrible sound usually. I also want to clarify that I have a home theater connected by 3 3.5mm jack cables
> I was watching the themes and responses of alanfox2000 but I do not understand and I can not make these modded drivers work.
> 
> I wanted to see if you could help me more detailed or with a video tutorial, I would appreciate it, thank you very much.



The Realtek non mod official should work on  5.1 sound. You still using the official driver if you had installed my APO Driver.
May be you can try ASUS Sonic Focus/SonicMaster or others to improve sound quality.



amaan07 said:


> i didn't understand this step- 4. Install Realtek APO Driver through device manager, then using device manager update from Realtek APO Driver to the lastest offical realtek HD Audio
> which inf file i should choose when installing Realtel APO driver folder and there are many inf files in the Realtek official HD Audio. which file to choose?


You just select pick any of them, and the correct one will install.



nando.biomed said:


> When I try to stop or start the  Dolby API servic service with the system, this error appears.
> 
> After restarting the computer, the service does not start. Help;


I updated Realtek APO Driver 6.0.1.8419 Revision, redownload and install again , I have fix dolby dll problem.



nando.biomed said:


> When I try to stop or start the  Dolby API servic service with the system, this error appears.
> 
> After restarting the computer, the service does not start. Help;


I updated Realtek APO Driver 6.0.1.8419 Revision, redownload and install again , I have fix dolby dll problem.


playstation_12000 said:


> Installed everything perfectly. but still realtek driver not working and giving this error.


Find the Upperfilters reg key and delete , reboot
It look like this, the orange text is different for you
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\*FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1003\4&26fe9049&0&0201*]

If still don't work for you, use the m$  driver




Diogo Silva said:


> Ho
> 
> 
> How to Download? I can´t,
> I would like to use Sonic Studio on my Realtek ALC883



Sonic Studio Progam
Link


----------



## Jayce (Apr 22, 2018)

where's the link to Realtek APO Driver 6.0.1.8419 Revision on puresoftapps?


----------



## TheArturZh (Apr 22, 2018)

I can't understand where's the problem. After I load the config, import all required .reg files, click "Apply", "Restart audio service" and then "Refresh" all fields are resetting back to their previous values. Dolby Atmos/DTS/Audio by Harman are not working - the sound isn't changing at all. What I'm doing wrong?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 23, 2018)

Jayce said:


> where's the link to Realtek APO Driver 6.0.1.8419 Revision on puresoftapps?


Link



TheArturZh said:


> I can't understand where's the problem. After I load the config, import all required .reg files, click "Apply", "Restart audio service" and then "Refresh" all fields are resetting back to their previous values. Dolby Atmos/DTS/Audio by Harman are not working - the sound isn't changing at all. What I'm doing wrong?


Run FX Configurator as admin and take ownership of Properties & FXProperties registry key manually


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 23, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> Hi DJUrko, I installed the sound drivers correctly as per the process but the center speaker is giving extremely low/suppressing sound and due to this i am not able to hear the movie dialogues properly. swap center/subwoofer in realtek audio manager doesnt help. I am not facing this issue in realtek stock drivers. Please help


Hey DJ Urko...your help on this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## PDI (Apr 24, 2018)

I'll wait until people stops reporting bugs here before installing it myself, great work fixing it


----------



## playstation_12000 (Apr 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Find the Upperfilters reg key and delete , reboot
> It look like this, the orange text is different for you
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\*FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1003\4&26fe9049&0&0201*]
> 
> ...


tried everything as suggested by you. didnt found any upperfilters reg key after the installation of realtek/M$ audio drivers. what seems to be causing the problem is probably lying inside the APO driver. once APO is installed it shows as "UNKNOWN" hardware becoz of which it cannot actually update with a relevant audio driver like realtek/m$. the apo driver after installation shows that the device cannot start becoz of probelms in registry. so is it supposed to show as 'unknown' hardware in device manager?


----------



## Jayce (Apr 24, 2018)

I tried all the instructions on puresoftapps and it didn't work for me. I couldn't even take ownership of registries.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 24, 2018)

Jayce said:


> I tried all the instructions on puresoftapps and it didn't work for me. I couldn't even take ownership of registries.


FX Configurator auto take registry ownership when you click apply. Try RegOwnershipEx if don't work
https://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.210



playstation_12000 said:


> tried everything as suggested by you. didnt found any upperfilters reg key after the installation of realtek/M$ audio drivers. what seems to be causing the problem is probably lying inside the APO driver. once APO is installed it shows as "UNKNOWN" hardware becoz of which it cannot actually update with a relevant audio driver like realtek/m$. the apo driver after installation shows that the device cannot start becoz of probelms in registry. so is it supposed to show as 'unknown' hardware in device manager?View attachment 100181View attachment 100182View attachment 100183View attachment 100184



Not using "Add Hardware Wizard", double click the existing High Definition Audio Device & Update the driver


----------



## Jayce (Apr 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> FX Configurator auto take registry ownership when you click apply. Try RegOwnershipEx if don't work
> https://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.210




So your saying if i do this ownership thing. The fx configurator mod should work with the official realtek driver. Also when trying to install apo to official driver from device manager, should i right click and update with the mod?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 24, 2018)

Jayce said:


> So your saying if i do this ownership thing. The fx configurator mod should work with the official realtek driver. Also when trying to install apo to official driver from device manager, should i right click and update with the mod?


Just update from apo driver to the official Realtek WHQL driver, then use fx configurator


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 24, 2018)

what is the difference between dolby atmos sound system desktop app and dolby atmos sound system UWP? Do they produce different sound? which one is better?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 24, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> what is the difference between dolby atmos sound system desktop app and dolby atmos sound system UWP? Do they produce different sound? which one is better?


Desktop app have missing data error, use the uwp app


----------



## Jayce (Apr 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Just update from apo driver to the official Realtek WHQL driver, then use fx configurator


That's how it been doing it and using fx configurator and import the reg file and load the file and apply and restart audio services and then Dolby Atmos uwp app sound effect doesn't work.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 24, 2018)

Jayce said:


> That's how it been doing it and using fx configurator and import the reg file and load the file and apply and restart audio services and then Dolby Atmos uwp app sound effect doesn't work.


Use the latest version of FX Configurator

First test if the dolby apo is working
Load W10_Dolby_UWP_Render.ini Apply
On Realtek Panel Config to stereo first
Test

If test is ok,
Realtek Panel Config set 5.1 or 7.1
Edit C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml
ch_count="2" to ch_count="5" for 5.1  ch_count="7" for 7.1
restart DolbyDAXAPI Services
Test


----------



## blaqsky (Apr 24, 2018)

playstation_12000 said:


> tried everything as suggested by you. didnt found any upperfilters reg key after the installation of realtek/M$ audio drivers. what seems to be causing the problem is probably lying inside the APO driver. once APO is installed it shows as "UNKNOWN" hardware becoz of which it cannot actually update with a relevant audio driver like realtek/m$. the apo driver after installation shows that the device cannot start becoz of probelms in registry. so is it supposed to show as 'unknown' hardware in device manager?View attachment 100181View attachment 100182View attachment 100183View attachment 100184


How many audio devices on ur system? If realtek is ur main one, u should install it on high definition audio device not on that unknown (what is device id?)


----------



## lrj167 (Apr 24, 2018)

Can anybody tell me how to deal with it?


----------



## playstation_12000 (Apr 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> FX Configurator auto take registry ownership when you click apply. Try RegOwnershipEx if don't work
> https://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.210
> 
> 
> ...


aah!!! thank you.finally with the right steps APO and update both got installed without any errors. but now as im trying to use dolby UWP the effects r not working. although I'm able to get effects from dts but not dolby. also when im trying to restart the dax service, it vanishes from the list of services menu..no dax api service present


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello everyone,
It is possible open the RtkNGUI64.exe? I have Realtek ALC883 and I can´t open it, *ONLY RAVCpl64.exe*


----------



## Jayce (Apr 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use the latest version of FX Configurator
> 
> First test if the dolby apo is working
> Load W10_Dolby_UWP_Render.ini Apply
> ...



it worked man, thank for your help, taking ownership the reg file and config worked.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 25, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> Hello everyone,
> It is possible open the RtkNGUI64.exe? I have Realtek ALC883 and I can´t open it, *ONLY RAVCpl64.exe*


Update your installed apo driver (mod from realtek generic driver) to Realtek HDA Driver provided by your manufacturer according to your motherboard












lrj167 said:


> Can anybody tell me how to deal with it?View attachment 100205View attachment 100206


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Update your installed apo driver (mod from realtek generic driver) to Realtek HDA Driver provided by your manufacturer according to your motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello @*alanfox2000,*
The manufacturer of my motherboard is Asus, the model is P5L-1394, and the last update for the Realtek chip Audio was released at 2007/01/29, the Version is V6.0.1.5350 and it´s for Windows Vista (WHQL).
I think that this will not work.
Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Michal77 (Apr 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL*
> *Mod version:  6.0.1.8393 (x86) / 6.0.1.8395 (x64)*
> 
> *Support OS: 32/64bit Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10*
> ...




Hello!

I'm still struggling with Install Realtek Mod Driver [Error Code : -0001]  
I tried literally everything.  (about 4 hours.)
Device menager also shows the error.
Windows 7 32bit, sound device is Realtek ALC268.

So here is logs:
Via installer:

https://pastebin.com/49BuYAQd

Via Device Menager:

https://pastebin.com/6muS5yEt

I'm not sure what it means:  "Policy is set to make all digital signatures equal." But YES I Disabled Driver Signature Verification  in cmd. 

Please, help me


----------



## Jayce (Apr 25, 2018)

Is there a difference of sound between desktop Atmos and uwp Atmos?



Jayce said:


> it worked man, thank for your help, taking ownership the reg file and config worked.


The Reason why it didn't work before for me was because i didn't load a windows 10 config.


----------



## not_retr0 (Apr 26, 2018)

Can't find the required files in the download link. Link redirects to OneDrive directory which does not contain the required files. Please fix!


----------



## jamam (Apr 26, 2018)

@alanfox2000  my pc is Dell optiplex 5040 with waves maxxaudio pro id is HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806BA ,, is it possible can i use your modded driver if yes than how ?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 26, 2018)

not_retr0 said:


> Can't find the required files in the download link. Link redirects to OneDrive directory which does not contain the required files. Please fix!



It's @alanfox2000 's Complete Folder, ALL Mods, Tools, etc...
Just choose one mod for your PC.


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 27, 2018)

Jayce said:


> That's how it been doing it and using fx configurator and import the reg file and load the file and apply and restart audio services and then Dolby Atmos uwp app sound effect doesn't work.


Same thing is happening with me, drivers installed correctly but Dolby Atmos UWP sound effect doesn'twork, Dolby Atmos tab is also not appearing in sound..


----------



## Jayce (Apr 27, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> Same thing is happening with me, drivers installed correctly but Dolby Atmos UWP sound effect doesn'twork, Dolby Atmos tab is also not appearing in sound..


It works for me now. Because if you read post #1,212


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 27, 2018)

Jayce said:


> It works for me now. Because if you read post #1,212


I loaded Windows 10 config correctly, imported registry and restarted audio service but there is no dolby atmos effect, turning off and on doesnt help..



alanfox2000 said:


> Just update from apo driver to the official Realtek WHQL driver, then use fx configurator


installed everything perfectly as instructed but after loading the Windows 10 config and registry in FX config the bass effect and dolby atmos effect cease to work. Please help


----------



## Jayce (Apr 27, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> I loaded Windows 10 config correctly, imported registry and restarted audio service but there is no dolby atmos effect, turning off and on doesnt help..
> 
> 
> installed everything perfectly as instructed but after loading the Windows 10 config and registry in FX config the bass effect and dolby atmos effect cease to work. Please help




Did you load windows 10 config first and reg file second then apply and restart. Make sure when you install the official driver, install the first one it says in device manager?


----------



## arun97 (Apr 27, 2018)

Can someone post a step by step installation for this drive, I am new here and its very confusing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 27, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Did you load windows 10 config first and reg file second then apply and restart. Make sure when you install the official driver, install the first one it says in device manager?


I did this- 1-installed realtek APO driver through device manager, selected HDXMB3H.inf 
                 2. updated realtek official driver from device manager, not used have disk option 
                 3. Loaded windows 10 config first and reg file second then applied and restarted.
                 4. installed Dolby Atmos UWP app through power shell and it opened successfully 
But not getting bass effect and dolby atmos effect. Am i doing anything wrong?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 27, 2018)

jamam said:


> @alanfox2000  my pc is Dell optiplex 5040 with waves maxxaudio pro id is HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806BA ,, is it possible can i use your modded driver if yes than how ?


It works on any realtek chips. But maxxaudio pro sound effect will not work. Since you are using my apo driver and sound enhancer provided by me


----------



## Jayce (Apr 28, 2018)

@alanfox2000 do have the Dolby tab on playback devices?


----------



## popm (Apr 28, 2018)

need fxconfigurator 2 ( mediafire is blocked ) and I have  sound effet with out dolby app ! think fxconf 1 is not compatible with new driver !


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 do have the Dolby tab on playback devices?


no..i think this may be the reason the sound effect is not changing after installing the drivers correctly....


----------



## Jayce (Apr 28, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> no..i think this may be the reason the sound effect is not changing after installing the drivers correctly....


The sound effect works for me, your sound card might not support it.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 do have the Dolby tab on playback devices?


The Dolby Tab is not for UWP version, only for desktop.


amaan07 said:


> no..i think this may be the reason the sound effect is not changing after installing the drivers correctly....


Have you select the speaker endpoint and take ownership of properties & fxproperties registry key?


----------



## popm (Apr 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The Dolby Tab is not for UWP version, only for desktop.
> 
> Have you select the speaker endpoint and take ownership of properties & fxproperties registry key?


any help for me !


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The Dolby Tab is not for UWP version, only for desktop.
> 
> Have you select the speaker endpoint and take ownership of properties & fxproperties registry key?


I have taken ownership, how to select speaker endpoint?



Jayce said:


> The sound effect works for me, your sound card might not support it.


The sound effect is working with earlier mod having dolby audio tab..


----------



## popm (Apr 28, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> I have taken ownership, how to select speaker endpoint?
> 
> 
> The sound effect is working with earlier mod having dolby audio tab..


so am invisible here !! some one upload fxconfig 2 for me ( not in mediafire plz ) 3 post no one respond !!! it becomes spam


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 28, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> I have taken ownership, how to select speaker endpoint?
> 
> 
> The sound effect is working with earlier mod having dolby audio tab..






popm said:


> so am invisible here !! some one upload fxconfig 2 for me ( not in mediafire plz ) 3 post no one respond !!! it becomes spam


reuploaded to mf and can be downloaded, unzip pw 123


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 100306
> 
> 
> reuploaded to mf and can be downloaded, unzip pw 123


Yes alan i selected the endpoint and after refresh the values doesn't disaappear..what could be wrong?


----------



## popm (Apr 28, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 100306
> 
> 
> reuploaded to mf and can be downloaded, unzip pw 123


thx finally now time to understand VAC method ( can just load and app just speaker out put or is obligated to passed by this method line 1 and how it working if is just virtual  ) it becomes difficult to apply the tutorial this days

some explain what driver talking about in this step 4 and where is setup.bat am confused !!
4-Download the correspond driver, unzip and run setup.bat (with uninstall function)* as Admin!*

*.
return again now is ok I understand how to use vac but why no effect !!!*


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 29, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> Yes alan i selected the endpoint and after refresh the values doesn't disaappear..what could be wrong?


take ownership of properties & fxproperties registry key by RegOwnershipEx & load ini config apply again
https://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.210


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> take ownership of properties & fxproperties registry key by RegOwnershipEx & load ini config apply again
> https://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.210


Okay, may be i am loading wrong ini and registry, which ini to choose from config folder and registry file from registry folder if i want dolby atmos uwp and realtek sound enhancements? please help


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 29, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> Okay, may be i am loading wrong ini and registry, which ini to choose from config folder and registry file from registry folder if i want dolby atmos uwp and realtek sound enhancements? please help


Here you go, you can custom your ini if you know what it mean


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Here you go, you can custom your ini if you know what it mean


still not working, installed everything correctly as told, not getting bass effect and extremely low sound coming from center speaker.. surround and front speakers working fine..


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 29, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> still not working, installed everything correctly as told, not getting bass effect and extremely low sound coming from center speaker.. surround and front speakers working fine..


Use FX Configurator 2.0.0.5, I have rewrite the install instruction, find what you miss on install

Load W10_Dolby_UWP_Render.ini Apply
Change another Dolby UWP Preset
Realtek Panel Config set 5.1 or 7.1
Edit C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc\Default.xml
ch_count="2" to ch_count="5" for 5.1 ch_count="7" for 7.1
restart DolbyDAXAPI Services


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 29, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use FX Configurator 2.0.0.5, I have rewrite the install instruction, find what you miss on install
> 
> Load W10_Dolby_UWP_Render.ini Apply
> Change another Dolby UWP Preset
> ...



installed everything step by step as mentioned, what do u mean by change another dolby uwp preset?




amaan07 said:


> installed everything step by step as mentioned, what do u mean by change another dolby uwp preset?


i am also losing bass enhancements and swap center/woofer option in realtek panel.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 29, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> installed everything step by step as mentioned, what do u mean by change another dolby uwp preset?
> 
> 
> 
> i am also losing bass enhancements and swap center/woofer option in realtek panel.



Post your FXConfigurator 2 screenshot (Realtek speakers endpoints) & try load W10_8.1_Realtek_Render.ini - >apply - >restart audio services ( only realtek audio effect)
make sure you select correct


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## alanfox2000 (Apr 29, 2018)

realtek digital output


amaan07 said:


> View attachment 100337


realtek digital output not shown, may be it caused by install latest official Realtek HDA Driver. Use the realtek audio driver provided by motherboard manufacturer instead.


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 29, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> View attachment 100337








alanfox2000 said:


> realtek digital output
> 
> realtek digital output not shown, may be it caused by install latest official Realtek HDA Driver. Use the realtek audio driver provided by motherboard manufacturer instead.



i don't have digital output in my sound card. only analog, now i installed Realtek mod driver version 8363 from post no-784 by HIHawk which is working perfectly with dolby audio...dolby tab is also appearing in playback devices...i wish i could get a mod like this with dolby atmos...


----------



## popm (Apr 29, 2018)

dolby is installed but blocked and harmen dts work but no effect
need to clean all registry and how ......can delete manually all dolby registry !


----------



## amaan07 (Apr 30, 2018)

can anyone make Realtek Mod with only Dolby Atmos tab on playback devices, after lot  of efforts i am not able to get dolby atmos UWP effect.

Somehow i managed to install Realtek Apo driver and now without updating Realtek official driver i am getting sound enhancement through Dolby Atmos UWP...cant be sure whether its real Dolby Atmos effect or just sound enhancement..


----------



## Màthair (May 1, 2018)

Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.8437 WHQL

OEM drivers only 

ACERAIO, ASRock, Clevo, MSI, Pagatron and more.

LINK

Win 10 x64
PackageVersion = PG466
DriverVer= 04/30/2018, 6.0.1.8437 

8437_HDA_UAD_ForCreative.zip


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 3, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.8437 WHQL
> 
> OEM drivers only
> 
> ...


What are OEM Drivers?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 6, 2018)

Try my APO Driver on my signature. It is independent setup. DTSI and DDL Unlock Patch inculded.


----------



## Màthair (May 7, 2018)

Recently i`ve downloaded this Driver from the page "Station Drivers", the real name of the exe file is "SBCinema (CreativeAudioEffectsComponentInstaller) v.2.0.0.13", but i`ve extracted the next driver;but is not really by the driver i show this to you, if not for the inf files that contains the driver inside, maybe their info can inspìre you to improve and empower the creative 720 console. Really the driver is valid to the SBC5, 360 and 720 (can u see this in one of the inf files inside the folder). Anyone who is interested in checking it out, here I leave it for you. Specially to @alanfox2000 Driver here.


----------



## Jayce (May 8, 2018)

Is it best use multiple sound enhancers or one with the APO driver?


----------



## confuzius (May 8, 2018)

Hey Guys

Im new here but i alrdy read several Threads on Modded Realtek Drivers. Im a little Confused because of all these different Dolby Apps that got cracked around here and all the different mod versions.

For my Setup all i need is multichannel audio codec support for games, i guess dts connect or something similiar.

So what is the best Method for just modding this dts connect/live support without all fancy enhancers?

Setup:
Realtek ALC 1220 >OpticalOut> AV Receiver(DTS&DD&DOLBY PL II)>5.1 Sorround System

Movies are working wonderful with DTS via VLC or MPCHC.

E: Ok i got it working by using the Patcher for the Rtlkapo dll´s thx for these Files


----------



## Tatty_One (May 8, 2018)

confuzius said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Im new here but i alrdy read several Threads on Modded Realtek Drivers. Im a little Confused because of all these different Dolby Apps that got cracked around here and all the different mod versions.
> 
> ...



Yes, this thread has got pretty messy, it was started by a guy with a specific Mod and seems to have expanded into a general modding thread, even at times moving from Windows 10 to 8 and 7, am thinking of closing this one, general modding discussions could then take place is a more generalised thread like here........

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...olby-digital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/


----------



## Jayce (May 11, 2018)

@alanfox2000 with the new APO driver. Do I just install that and I just use fx configurator and reboot. Or after installing APO driver I have to install the official realtek driver the fx configurator then reboot?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 12, 2018)

Jayce said:


> @alanfox2000 with the new APO driver. Do I just install that and I just use fx configurator and reboot. Or after installing APO driver I have to install the official realtek driver the fx configurator then reboot?


Install Realtek HDA Driver, then install APO driver. No reboot required.


----------



## Jayce (May 12, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Install Realtek HDA Driver, then install APO driver. No reboot required.


Okay, first the official realtek driver the APO.


----------



## Brandon94Cba (May 12, 2018)

does not work speakers and Spatial Sound Card


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 12, 2018)

Brandon94Cba said:


> does not work speakers and Spatial Sound CardView attachment 100931


Have you do step 4?


----------



## Brandon94Cba (May 12, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Have you do step 4?


*Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL
Mod version: 6.0.1.8393 (x86) / 6.0.1.8395 (x64)* 
1 Disable Driver Signatur 
2 Copy HDXMB3H.inf  Realtek Mod Driver /x64
3 Setup.exe (no restart)
4 *VB-CABLE Virtual Audio Device (Free + Cable A + Cable B)* 
5 Restart
Use *FX Configurato, select Cable A, load (Windows  10, RealtekSystemEffect, RealtekSystemEffectRec and NAHIMIC) Apply Load x 4*

*I did well? 
I'm sorry I do not speak English, I use translator *


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 12, 2018)

Brandon94Cba said:


> *Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WHQL
> Mod version: 6.0.1.8393 (x86) / 6.0.1.8395 (x64)*
> 1 Disable Driver Signatur
> 2 Copy HDXMB3H.inf  Realtek Mod Driver /x64
> ...



Use the APO driver on my signature instead


----------



## night_mare007 (May 12, 2018)

Hi all,
Thanks for this wonderful thread ! 

I hope you ppl can please help me
I've got ACL668 chip on my Asus G751JT laptop.
I wish to achieve 5.1 on digital SPDIF + SBlaster 720....
i'm close - but have issue with SB 720 stuck on "stereo", instead of "5.1" - even though 5.1 is the selected "format" on windows's playback devices.

1st, i'd installed realtek 6.0.1.8363 from post #784 & SoundBlaster 720 v3.2.24.0 app.
then, after installation finished, I couldn't get 5.1 "format" for my digital output. ( I get error format not supported ).

So I used FX CONFIGURATOR to change "Endpoint FX APO" to a value I reserved from another driver ( old version ) that had its 5.1 format working for the digital output.
after applying changes in FX CONFIGURATOR, I managed to get 5.1 format for my digital output ANDSB 720 is processing output successfully ,
i.e I can hear it effects what I hear...
BUT - under SB 720 SETUP screen - I keep seeing "Stereo" under speaker configuration - EVEN THOUGH I'M ALREADY USE 5.1 FORMAT.
I want to have 5.1 in SB720 inorder to be able to calibrate the speaker distances - but I can'y because it's only detecting stereo !

any idea how can I make SB720 detect that I use 5.1 format ?

UPDATE: The issue happens also when I CLEANED install driver from post #845 - Even when I use patched RLTKAPO64.DLL from OLD 6.0.1.60xx - I get error when I pick 5.1 format for my digital SPDIF ( MY CARD IS ALC668 - IT SHOULD BE SUPPORTED !!! )
once again, when I change the "Endpoint FX APO" - the 5.1 format works - but NOT able to change speaker configuration in SB720 :-(



Spoiler: My FX CONFIGURATOR CONFIG





```
[SFX]
{F841F354-41AB-4652-81EF-F879AE87F9FC}
[LFX]
[MFX]
{0803F79D-A6CB-42F1-A46C-A1B0F067FEFC}
[GFX]
[EFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[UI]
{74C7569D-ED69-4292-9886-CC89DD455744}
[CompositeSFX]
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
```






Spoiler: Image


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 13, 2018)

night_mare007 said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for this wonderful thread !
> 
> I hope you ppl can please help me
> ...


Restore Default Realtek Config on SPDIF and Speakers
Follow the guide here
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/03/virtual-audio-cable-apo-user-guide.html
Use Virtual Audio Cable (VAC) by Eugene V. Muzychenko
Open Virtual Audio Cable Control Panel and set NC - 1...8, tick Volume Control and Enable Spk Pin
Open sound property, select capture tab, double click VAC (e.g. Line 1). Tick the checkbox "Listen to this device" and select SPDIF.
On Advanced tab(playback devices and capture devices), select the channel you want.
Load Sound Blaster X720 Config on VAC endpoint
On Realtek SPDIF Advanced tab, select DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live





DTS APO 1.0
DTS Surround Sensation Speaker = DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC
DTS Surround Sensation Headphone = DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC
DTS Bass Enhancement
DTS Symmetry
DTS Boost
DTS Voice Clarification
DTS Connect (Neo :  PC)




DTS APO 2.0
DTS UltraPC II
DTS UltraPC II  Plus

DTS APO 3.0
App: DTS Audio ( DTS Listen = DTS Studio Sound + DTS Headphone:X )
DTS Studio Sound
DTS Headphone:X


----------



## jihoon83 (May 13, 2018)

Hi Alanfox2000.
I use Modded Realtek High Definition Audio version 6.0.1.8403 x64 of you, driver working dolby atmos Sound systems UWP stable, but speaker 5.1 not work.
But you update driver Modded Realtek High Definition Audio version 6.0.1.8409 x64, not working driver, setup complete when play game sound it broken, bug soundfire cannot execute, it same as compressed, What happen ?
You can mod driver help me ? i need Dolby Atmos, not dts, sound blaster. just only driver realtek use driver dolby atmos.
My harware id:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002
Thanks


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 13, 2018)

Where i can find these apps?
The download link is at puresoftapps.com not present at the moment and in the older MediaFire link it has not included
Can someone uploading these files?


audio by HARMAN
Dolby Audio (Desktop)
Dolby Digita Plus
Dolby Advanced Audio
Dolby Home Theater v3
Dolby Advanced Audio v2
Dolby Home Theater v4
Dolby Audio (UWP App) x64
Dolby Atmos (UWP App) x64
Dolby Atmos Sound Sytem (UWP App) x64
DTS Audio (DTS Studio Sound, DTS Headphone: X)
DTS Surround Sensation Speaker
DTS Surround Sensation Headphone
DTS Bass Enhancement
DTS Symmetry
DTS Boost
DTS Voice Clarification
DTS Connect (NeoC)
IntelliSonic Speech Enhancement Technology [For Microphone]
ASUS Sonic Focus
ASUS SonicMaster
SRS Premium Sound
ViPER4Windows
Sound BlasterX 720°
"Download:
Remove the older version before install newer version!"


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 13, 2018)

My realtek mod drivers had been deprecated.
If you are new here, use APO driver
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html

Jimmy9303, please read carefully on puresoftapp post. Clickable link  - Sound enchancers


----------



## night_mare007 (May 13, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Restore Default Realtek Config on SPDIF and Speakers
> Follow the guide here
> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/03/virtual-audio-cable-apo-user-guide.html
> Use Virtual Audio Cable (VAC) by Eugene V. Muzychenko
> ...



@alanfox2000 - thanks for the reply.

I've installed your drivers from that link.
when I choose 5.1 format for digital SPDIF I get error ( view image ).


Spoiler: IMAGE









it doesn't matter if I use ORIG RLTKAPO64.dll & RLTKAPO.DLL - or if I use patched v60xx + DisableProtectedAudioDG = 1.
the only way I can get 5.1 format for my digital SPDIF is if I use FX CONFIGURATOR and change the "Endpoint FX APO" for my digital OUTPUT:


Spoiler: IMAGE









lastly, I've follow your instructions, I'd install APO x64 driver + virtual line driver and configured them as you wrote.
in FX CONFIGURATOR, i've selected "Speakers ( virtual audio cable)", imported ini named "Sound BlasterX 720 Win 10 8.1" ( since i'm win 10 and want to use SB720 ) , applied and restared audio service.

when virtual speaker is the default listen device, it is configured as 5.1 speakers + digital spdif is 5.1 format + default recording is LINE 1 virtual ( I enabled listen to SPDIF digital and configured as 6 channel, 24 bit, 96000 Hz) - I GET DISTORTIONS, like a ripple effect + SB 720 does NOT effect the output AT ALL !
( listen to the attach files, remove the .txt to rename them m4a ).

and most importantly, even when default listen device is the virtual speakers, and even when it is configured is as 5.1 speaker - SB720 STILL DETECTS IT AS STEREO INSTEAD OF 5.1 !

What can I do ?

UPDATE:
I think I manage to solve it in a weird way - somehow... i.e to have 5.1 format for digital SPDIF, while having SB720 to work and detect 5.1 speaker under its setup tab.

I set FX Configurator to this one:


Spoiler: IMAGE









I don't need and don't use any of the virtual line ( although installed they are all disabled under playing/recording devices ).
my INTERNAL speaker MUST BE ENABLED, but the DIGITAL SPDIF is the default output device !
NOTE1: w/o internal speaker being enabled - SB720 does NOT recognize 5.1 speaker format ! ( although enabled, no sound comes out of it, since digital SPDIF is the "default device" for audio output )
NOTE2: one must CLOSE AND REOPEN SB720 after enabling/disabling/changing the config of any sound devices - inorder for SB720 to get the "Real"/current state of the system.
A small problem in SB720 -> setup -> Calibration screen raise/lowered surround dB -> I could NOT hear the change !

P.S - just for search tag: G751JT, G751, G751J, soundblaster 720, Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, digital, SPDIF, 5.1, windows 10 1709


Spoiler: PROOF OF CONCEPT:


----------



## popm (May 13, 2018)

how to change preset in dolby atmos to lenovo !!


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 14, 2018)

@night_mare007 use this config on SPDIF


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> My realtek mod drivers had been deprecated.
> If you are new here, use APO driver
> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html
> 
> Jimmy9303, please read carefully on puresoftapp post. Clickable link  - Sound enchancers



I found it on your APOProject files 
thanks a lot for your great hard work, I wish that I can mod myself these apps


----------



## night_mare007 (May 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> @night_mare007 use this config on SPDIF


Thanks - I tried that - and AS IS, no 5.1 format existed for digital SPDIF.

putting "endpoint FX APO" of "{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}" ( in the left side of fx configurator, i.e single value of endpoint fx apo ) - is the only one that gives me 5.1 format for digital output, that when selected works ( i.e w/o any popup of error "format not supported for this device" ).

I also found out that if I put "{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}" at "composite endpoint FX APO" AS LONE VALUE OR AS COMBINATION WITH ANY OTHER VALUES - 5.1 format does shown or does not work ( format not supported popup error ).

I tried to play with the following list of values, and their different combination in the "composite" area in fx configurator


Spoiler: List of FX configurator values





```
5.1 working - no dolby tabs, no SB720 audio proccessing
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA} StreamFX
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A} Mode FX
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F} Endpoint
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F} P.Page

{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3} StreamFX
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3} Mode FX
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3} endpointFX

720 working - NO 5.1 format OR popup of format not supported
{F841F354-41AB-4652-81EF-F879AE87F9FC} StreamFX
{0803F79D-A6CB-42F1-A46C-A1B0F067FEFC} Mode FX
{801F7DFC-E551-4E01-9CAF-29BFC339984E} Endpoint
{74C7569D-ED69-4292-9886-CC89DD455744} P.Page


Additional values found in registry
{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560} SFX
{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07} MFX
{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D} EFX
```



The only "best" combination I found to PARTIALLY work is the following:


Spoiler: 5.1 format works + SB720 enhance audio BUT NO 5.1 speaker format shown





```
[SFX]
{F841F354-41AB-4652-81EF-F879AE87F9FC}
[LFX]
[MFX]
{0803F79D-A6CB-42F1-A46C-A1B0F067FEFC}
[GFX]
[EFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[UI]
{74C7569D-ED69-4292-9886-CC89DD455744}
[CompositeSFX]
[CompositeMFX]
[CompositeEFX]
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
SB720 + 5.1 digital SPDIF on G751JT
```




P.S - should I manually run any *.reg after settings the APO values in fx configurator ?
even if answer is YES, I did it - no change was seen in SB720.


----------



## OghuzKhan (May 14, 2018)

can someone make how to install video on youtube or can someone share a text of installion step by step in onedrive or mediafire ? @alanfox2000 @Màthair @Jayce


----------



## popm (May 14, 2018)

all work ( dts sb720 dolby dax2... )!!!! but dolby atmos dax3


----------



## Jayce (May 15, 2018)

popm said:


> all work ( dts sb720 dolby dax2... )!!!! but dolby atmos dax3
> View attachment 100985


Use Dolby Atmos uwp app instead. Dolby Atmos desktop dax3 is broken.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 15, 2018)

{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA} Realtek  SFX
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A} Realtek MFX
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F} Realtek EFX

{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560} Sound BlasterX 720 SFX
{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07} Sound BlasterX 720 MFX
{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D} Sound BlasterX 720 EFX

DTS interactive and Dolby Digital Live 5.1 will not shown when adding Realtek EFX in CompositeEFX Registry Key
Add Realtek EFX in EFX Registry Key cause DTSi and DDL 5.1 format show
but it may conflict between EFX and CompositeEFX registry key
If the below config don't work, try Chaining_CT_Realtek_Render.ini (Win7 8 config) use on your win10

Sound BlasterX 720° and Realtek Audio Effects  Config for SPDIF

```
[SFX]
[LFX]
[MFX]
[GFX]
[EFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
[OSFX]
[OMFX]
[UI]
{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}
[CompositeSFX]
{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560}
{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}
[CompositeMFX]
{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07}
{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}
[CompositeEFX]
{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D}
[CompositeOSFX]
[CompositeOMFX]
[ProcessingLFX]
[ProcessingGFX]
[ProcessingSFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingMFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingEFX]
{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
[ProcessingOSFX]
[ProcessingOMFX]
[Notes]
Supported OS: Windows 8.1, 10
-------------------------------------
Applications:
Sound BlasterX 720°
Realtek Audio Effects
-------------------------------------
Demand Registry Files:
REG_CT_Render.reg
```



Jimmy9303 said:


> I found it on your APOProject files
> thanks a lot for your great hard work, I wish that I can mod myself these apps





*Customize multiple audio effects with FX Configurator*
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html


----------



## keyzjn (May 15, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use the APO driver on my signature instead


How to fix this ? I'm trying to install APO Driver version 1.0.3


----------



## OghuzKhan (May 15, 2018)

so...nobody share anything nobody says how to install step by step  it's ok


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 15, 2018)

Hello, How I can put DTS Sound Studio working with Sound Blaster 720º, in my Windows 10?
I Have FX configurator.


Thanks.



popm said:


> all work ( dts sb720 dolby dax2... )!!!! but dolby atmos dax3
> View attachment 100985


How?
Sound Blaster 720º is the unique active, I can't fix compatibility with DTS Audio and Dolby Atmos.
Help me.
Thanks


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 16, 2018)

keyzjn said:


> How to fix this ? I'm trying to install APO Driver version 1.0.3
> View attachment 101034


Delete ‪C:\Windows\System32\DTSAPOUI64.dll, install again
If error still popup, just click ignore and run cmd as admin -> type regsvr32 DTSAPOUI64.dll



Diogo Silva said:


> Hello, How I can put DTS Sound Studio working with Sound Blaster 720º, in my Windows 10?
> I Have FX configurator.View attachment 101037
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Use the original Realtek driver (not modded) and read tutorial on customize multiple audio effects with FX Configurator
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html
One of the example is DTS Audio + Sound BlasterX 720
Or just load W10_Custom_CT_Dolby_UWP_DTS_Render.ini for DTS Audio + Sound BlasterX 720 + Realtek Audio Effects + Dolby UWP



OghuzKhan said:


> so...nobody share anything nobody says how to install step by step  it's ok


The install step has been written on APO Driver post(link)


----------



## BobaBrett (May 16, 2018)

HiHawk said:


> I was able to create a new Mod
> It is based on HDXRT.inf of Realtek WHQL (6.0.1.8363).
> 
> 
> ...




Hello I see you must have Asus Motherboard. I would like to use and do what you have taken screen shots of this is amazing that you guys have done this!! I was getting so mad that Asus sonic studio III was not letting me control my Astro A50 wireless headphones from Optical Audio port... I use the Asus Maximus Code IX mother board with the "ROG exclusive ALC1220" Currently I use the Realtek HD audio MOD+Suite Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 I found this on you tube didn't even know this site was around till I googled a bit more. The drivers I use kind of work but Dolby Live are not working and i would like to use the x720 software. I downloaded all the files you have listed I just wanted to clarify you got all that working in these packages? How did you get ASUS realtek manager or is that a modded version to? THat is what mine looks like with stock drivers from asus. Anyway thanks for all this hope it prevents me needing me to spend extra money on sound card..


----------



## amaan07 (May 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Delete ‪C:\Windows\System32\DTSAPOUI64.dll, install again
> If error still popup, just click ignore and run cmd as admin -> type regsvr32 DTSAPOUI64.dll
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Alan...i have installed dolby access app from windows store, i am noticing different sound effect between dolby atmos for headphone and dolby atmos UWP... Doesn't dolby atmos UWP produce same sound effect like dolby access app?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 16, 2018)

amaan07 said:


> Hi Alan...i have installed dolby access app from windows store, i am noticing different sound effect between dolby atmos for headphone and dolby atmos UWP... Doesn't dolby atmos UWP produce same sound effect like dolby access app?


dolby atmos for headphones (headphones settings)
dolby atmos UWP App (speakers + headphones settings)


----------



## amaan07 (May 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> dolby atmos for headphones (headphones settings)
> dolby atmos UWP App (speakers + headphones settings)


u mean to say that i should get same sound effect from dolby atmos UWP App like i get from Dolby access app?


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 16, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use the original Realtek driver (not modded) and read tutorial on customize multiple audio effects with FX Configurator
> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/customize-your-multiples-audio-effects.html
> One of the example is DTS Audio + Sound BlasterX 720
> Or just load W10_Custom_CT_Dolby_UWP_DTS_Render.ini for DTS Audio + Sound BlasterX 720 + Realtek Audio Effects + Dolby UWP



@alanfox2000, With Original Realtek driver and Fx Configurator I can select the programs, for example: I want DTS Audio, Dolby for Home Theater and SB 720º and don't care Dolby Atmos.
I'm right or not?
If I'm wrong please explained me.
Thank you.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 17, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> @alanfox2000, With Original Realtek driver and Fx Configurator I can select the programs, for example: I want DTS Audio, Dolby for Home Theater and SB 720º and don't care Dolby Atmos.
> I'm right or not?
> If I'm wrong please explained me.
> Thank you.


No audio effects if you not select Dolby Atmos config (Dolby UWP Win 10.ini).
You want the below multiple audio effects, follow the customize multiple audio effects tutorial in order to combine 3 configs into 1 config:
DTS Audio + Dolby Home Theater v4 + Sound BlasterX 720
DTS Audio Win 10 8.1.ini + Dolby PCEE4.ini + Sound BlasterX 720 Win 10 8.1.ini



amaan07 said:


> u mean to say that i should get same sound effect from dolby atmos UWP App like i get from Dolby access app?


Since I don't have Dolby Access, but I ensure the audio effect is different on speakers.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (May 17, 2018)

Can someone provide me with simple instructions for making only "Creative Sound Blaster X 720" fully functional with Realtek High Definition Audio (ALC 898, BIOSTAR Hi-Fi Z77X)?

I'll really appreciate the help. I have tried @alanfox2000's instructions by using an unmodified Realtek HD Driver installation and the APO driver (with KGAGEN applied) but then Creative Sound Blaster X 720 won't detect my audio device, probably due to missing keys/registry that is usually within modified .inf files.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 17, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Can someone provide me with simple instructions for making only "Creative Sound Blaster X 720" fully functional with Realtek High Definition Audio (ALC 898, BIOSTAR Hi-Fi Z77X)?
> 
> I'll really appreciate the help. I have tried @alanfox2000's instructions by using an unmodified Realtek HD Driver installation and the APO driver (with KGAGEN applied) but then Creative Sound Blaster X 720 won't detect my audio device, probably due to missing keys/registry that is usually within modified .inf files.



The older Creative Sound Blaster X720 version cannot identify new version SBX720 driver.
Remove all software related to Creative Sound Blaster X720, download the new version here.
Remember to import registry key REG_CT_Render.reg on FX Configurator.
Make sure C:\Windows\System32\MBAPO264.dll and ‪C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll file version is 2.0.0.14 

If still don't work, run cmd as admin, type
regsvr32 C:\Windows\System32\MBAPO264.dll
regsvr32 ‪C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll

-------------------------------------------------------------
Add Nahimic 3 - APO Driver 1.0.4

Nahimic 3 Control Panel is a UWP App
Nahimic 3 Sound Tracker support game list


----------



## Aleksandar012 (May 17, 2018)

Hey alanfox can you activate this version of Dolby HT on driver.


----------



## gwx1987 (May 17, 2018)

@*alanfox2000 *

What driver you need to download for all effects to work, e.g. Audio by Harman, DTS etc. ? What version realtek HDA? Please Link.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 17, 2018)

gwx1987 said:


> @*alanfox2000 *
> 
> What driver you need to download for all effects to work, e.g. Audio by Harman, DTS etc. ? What version realtek HDA? Please Link.



APO driver(link) includes all necessary driver files for sound enhancers. All realtek HDA drivers versions can be used with APO driver.



Aleksandar012 said:


> Hey alanfox can you activate this version of Dolby HT on driver.



















The above logos has included Realtek HDA driver
They use Hardware DSP instead of APO, which is used on Windows XP
Since Windows Vista, it comes with Audio Processing Objects feature.
Dolby release Dolby Advanced Audio and Dolby Home Theater v3, which use APO.
The above table show Dolby Advanced Audio/Home Theater v3 have the old Dolby Home theater, Dolby Sound Room, Dolby Digital Live, Pro Logic II, Pro Logic IIx, Dolby Virtual Speakers features.
According to logic, later sound enhancers by Dolby should have all of the old Dolby Technology.

APO driver already include Dolby Advanced Audio and Dolby Home Theater v3.
Idk if the patched RltkAPO64.dll which show Dolby Home Theater logo works. For me, it don't work.

Also, there is a Dolby UWP API (Dolby Atmos App) which use Hardware DSP + Software APO used on some Windows 10 OEM laptop. It may sound different between my APO driver and the OEM laptop with Dolby Hardware DSP.


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (May 17, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The older Creative Sound Blaster X720 version cannot identify new version SBX720 driver.
> Remove all software related to Creative Sound Blaster X720, download the new version here.
> Remember to import registry key REG_CT_Render.reg on FX Configurator.
> Make sure C:\Windows\System32\MBAPO264.dll and ‪C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll file version is 2.0.0.14
> ...





hi alanfox, i tried to install  your APO driver v1.0.4  with nahimic i got this unusual error 





help me!!!!!!


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 17, 2018)

*Nahimic 3 Preview (2018)*









Other sound enhancers preview (Dolby Atmos Sound System UWP App inculded):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NG8jb1anUE&list=PLwfApVTLUopPKbfeZWzSwtZVfZnbYaQYy



FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> hi alanfox, i tried to install  your APO driver v1.0.4  with nahimic i got this unusual error
> 
> View attachment 101140
> 
> help me!!!!!!


Install from MS Store


----------



## FUTURE_SOLDIER (May 17, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Nahimic 3 Preview (2018)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice and awsme  !!!!
can u help me with the error i mentioned above!!!! i cant install nahimic   pls!!!.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 17, 2018)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> nice and awsme  !!!!
> can u help me with the error i mentioned above!!!! i cant install nahimic   pls!!!.


Install C++ Runtime v14 framework package for Desktop Bridge
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/3176696/c-runtime-framework-packages-for-desktop-bridge


----------



## Romulus2K4 (May 17, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The older Creative Sound Blaster X720 version cannot identify new version SBX720 driver.
> Remove all software related to Creative Sound Blaster X720, download the new version here.
> Remember to import registry key REG_CT_Render.reg on FX Configurator.
> Make sure C:\Windows\System32\MBAPO264.dll and ‪C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll file version is 2.0.0.14
> ...



I have done exactly what you have said.

Now the Sound Blaster X720 detects my device, but none of the settings there has any effect on the sound.

I am using a headphone connected through the Speakers port at the back of the motherboard, if it helps.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 17, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> Hello, I have done exactly what you have said.
> 
> Now the Sound Blaster X720 detects my device, but none of the settings there has any effect on the sound.
> 
> I am using a headphone connected through the Speakers port at the back of the motherboard, if it helps.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (May 17, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> APO driver(link) includes all necessary driver files for sound enhancers. All realtek HDA drivers versions can be used with APO driver.



Maybe is included in dolby ht3 but dosnt have sliders for control,just checkbox.
I have on old msi laptop that dolby ht (it generation 2),and sounds better than dolby ht 3 and ht 4,which i tried from your modd.
I just asked can you find way to also add it to apo driver.

Thanks


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 17, 2018)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Maybe is included in dolby ht3 but dosnt have sliders for control,just checkbox.
> I have on old msi laptop that dolby ht (it generation 2),and sounds better than dolby ht 3 and ht 4,which i tried from your modd.
> I just asked can you find way to also add it to apo driver.
> 
> Thanks


it is Hardware DSP, not APO. Cannot mod Hardware DSP for all realtek chip. The realtek HDA will auto show Dolby Tab (DSP) will auto show if your hardware is support.


----------



## Romulus2K4 (May 17, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> View attachment 101155




I did that, but still, it doesn't change the sound at all. Increasing/decreasing the values of numerous settings like immersion, bass, etc. has no effect whatsoever.

Am I overlooking something?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 17, 2018)

Romulus2K4 said:


> I did that bro, but still, it doesn't change the sound at all. Increasing/decreasing the values of numerous settings like immersion, bass, etc. has no effect whatsoever.
> 
> Am I overlooking something?


Have you load the SBX720 config ini file on speakers endpoint, pls check


----------



## Romulus2K4 (May 17, 2018)

I don't understand how to do that. Are you talking about selecting the active device?

Edit: I got it working, thank you.

If I plug headphones through the front panel, will I have to make a custom .ini for it too in a similar fashion?


----------



## adys123 (May 17, 2018)

Hi,
First of all, sorry if this problem has been discussed before, I tried to find a solution, but I got lost between posts...

I'm trying to install Dolby UWP APP and X 720.
So my steps were these:
1) Downloaded and installed the latest driver from here -> LINK <-
2) Downloaded and installed APO Driver.
3)Created a mix config for Dolby and X720; loaded it. Then loaded registry for both.
4)Patch realtek with RltkAPO64.dll.
5)Clicked Apply.
6)Installed both dolby and x720.
7)And now I'm getting these error...


What am I doing wrong? Thank you


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 18, 2018)

adys123 said:


> Hi,
> First of all, sorry if this problem 6666 has been discussed before, I tried to find a solution, but I got lost between posts...
> 
> I'm trying to install Dolby UWP APP and X 720.
> ...


Turn off antivirus.  Reinstall APO driver. Run as admin required.
Read #1285 post.

Discussion on APO Driver move to new thread:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-working-on-windows.244309/


----------



## adys123 (May 18, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Turn off antivirus.  Reinstall APO driver. Run as admin required.
> Read #1285 post.
> 
> Discussion on APO Driver move to new thread:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-working-on-windows.244309/



Already did that. AV turned off, run as admin and turned off driver signature... and still de driver could not be found by both, Dolby and X720...


----------



## Celoy (May 19, 2018)

Guys, i tried to install realtek drivers and it simply does not work. After i install it (from device manager) i reboot my pc and it says that it does not work (this device can not start, code 10). if anyone can help, please. I already downloaded the driver from the same site that pure soft apps recommend, and still does not work

My MOBO is Asus p8h61 lx2 r2.0

If i install it from the setup, my audio device dont change to realtek device, but the drivers apear in control panel to unistall it

I have secure boot disabled and i can install driver without digital signature.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 19, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> No audio effects if you not select Dolby Atmos config (Dolby UWP Win 10.ini).
> You want the below multiple audio effects, follow the customize multiple audio effects tutorial in order to combine 3 configs into 1 config:
> DTS Audio + Dolby Home Theater v4 + Sound BlasterX 720
> DTS Audio Win 10 8.1.ini + Dolby PCEE4.ini + Sound BlasterX 720 Win 10 8.1.ini.



Hello @alanfox2000, I installed the Driver Oficial Realtek, FX Configurator it looks just like the picture and I can't apply any Mods.
When I Load the _*W10_Custom_CT_Dolby_UWP_SF3_Harman_Render.ini*_, in FX Configurator I can't apply the changes.
How I save changes in FX Configurator?
Help me.


Thanks


----------



## night_mare007 (May 19, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> Hello @alanfox2000, I installed the Driver Oficial Realtek, FX Configurator it looks just like the picture and I can't apply any Mods.
> When I Load the _*W10_Custom_CT_Dolby_UWP_SF3_Harman_Render.ini*_, in FX Configurator I can't apply the changes.
> How I save changes in FX Configurator?
> Help me.Thanks



after each time you apply changes ( down-right side of FX configurator ), you need to restart audio service ( down-left side ) in order to see any changes on the system.
many apps like SB720,DTS are able to see change only after you kill them, and start them again.

Also make sure to run fx configurator WITH ADMINISTRATOR PRIVILEGES.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 19, 2018)

night_mare007 said:


> after each time you apply changes ( down-right side of FX configurator ), you need to restart audio service ( down-left side ) in order to see any changes on the system.
> many apps like SB720,DTS are able to see change only after you kill them, and start them again.
> 
> Also make sure to run fx configurator WITH ADMINISTRATOR PRIVILEGES.


I do this, after restart audio service I rebooted my PC.

I installed the lasted driver realesed by alanfox2000, it is compatible with CSB X720, Dolby UWP APP, DTS Audio and Equalizer APO, but I can't enable Surround Sound, only Stereo. (5.1 is enough)
What file do I have replace? Where?
Thank you.


----------



## night_mare007 (May 19, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> I do this, after restart audio service I rebooted my PC.
> 
> I installed the lasted driver realesed by alanfox2000, it is compatible with CSB X720, Dolby UWP APP, DTS Audio and Equalizer APO, but I can't enable Surround Sound, only Stereo. (5.1 is enough)
> What file do I have replace? Where?
> Thank you.



which output type do you use that you get only stereo output ?
is it SPEAKERS ( i.e internal or external ANALOG ) or is it digital output ?

I have the same problem with SB720 - i.e that SB720 detecting only stereo in its setup screen while actually I output 5.1 DTSi ( throught my digital SPDIF output ).


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 19, 2018)

night_mare007 said:


> which output type do you use that you get only stereo output ?
> is it SPEAKERS ( i.e internal or external ANALOG ) or is it digital output ?
> 
> I have the same problem with SB720 - i.e that SB720 detecting only stereo in its setup screen while actually I output 5.1 DTSi ( throught my digital SPDIF output ).


I use Analog Output, connected at Painel Rear, not Painel Front.
Yesterday, my Realtek Chip (ALC883) was outputting in 5.1 Surround with another mod. This mod is only compatible With SBX 720º.


----------



## Celoy (May 19, 2018)

When i try to install any mod, or even the original realtek driver, i get this error,  please help


----------



## dododo (May 19, 2018)

Celoy said:


> When i try to install any mod, or even the original realtek driver, i get this error,  please help


does not support SST


----------



## Celoy (May 19, 2018)

dododo said:


> does not support SST



It does not work with any realtek driver, but i can install drivers from dolby and dts fine


----------



## Metal-Tom (May 20, 2018)

Hi, Mr. DJ Urko
I've driving an harman/kardon AVR347 on TosLink, and it won't show me the option to select real 7.1 Multichannel. Your OneDrive-Link doesn't show me the required Files for replacing the original ones.

Here a few Pix:


----------



## Màthair (May 20, 2018)

Who have the last actualized driver mod to share people?. Anyone can share the link w/ me please?.


----------



## amaan07 (May 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The older Creative Sound Blaster X720 version cannot identify new version SBX720 driver.
> Remove all software related to Creative Sound Blaster X720, download the new version here.
> Remember to import registry key REG_CT_Render.reg on FX Configurator.
> Make sure C:\Windows\System32\MBAPO264.dll and ‪C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll file version is 2.0.0.14
> ...




How to have Dolby Atmos UWP and Nahimic sound together? Please help


----------



## hanschke (May 21, 2018)

After installing your driver I got 6.0.1.8447 driver is available for update.


----------



## Jayce (May 22, 2018)

Hey @alanfox2000 do you know where is maxxaudio pro's config files, I updated fxconfigurator2 and still don't see it.


----------



## OMER (May 22, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Audio Enhancer Collection : https://pastebin.com/5K4rqWxc*
> View attachment 97555
> 
> Realtek 6.0.1.8366 & 6.0.1.8302 driver mod x64
> ...


==============================================================================================================================
ALL OTHER AUDIO ENGINES WORK EXCEPT DOLBY AUDIO X2, LOOK AT THIS IMAGE BELOW, PLEASE GIVE ME A SOLUTION FOR THIS, I TRIED STOPPING DOLBY DAX SERVICES RESTARTING IT, DOESN'T WORK AT ALL, SPEAKERS ARE PLUGGED, EVERYTHING SEEMS TO LOOK OK, WHAT IS THIS DOLBY PROBLEM


----------



## dododo (May 22, 2018)

OMER said:


> ==============================================================================================================================
> ALL OTHER AUDIO ENGINES WORK EXCEPT DOLBY AUDIO X2, LOOK AT THIS IMAGE BELOW, PLEASE GIVE ME A SOLUTION FOR THIS, I TRIED STOPPING DOLBY DAX SERVICES RESTARTING IT, DOESN'T WORK AT ALL, SPEAKERS ARE PLUGGED, EVERYTHING SEEMS TO LOOK OK, WHAT IS THIS DOLBY PROBLEM
> 
> View attachment 101496



alanfox2000 old realtek mod drivers had been deprecated


----------



## OMER (May 22, 2018)

dododo said:


> alanfox2000 old realtek mod drivers had been deprecated


SO THERE IS NO WAY TO SOLVE THIS DOLBY AUDIO PROBLEM


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 22, 2018)

If you have question about my APO driver, please ask in here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-working-on-windows.244309


----------



## Mastereluno (May 22, 2018)

Hello people, good audio, very good work, keep it that way, I'll leave you with a couple of videos of what you can do with the new apo 










Doing a small sound test


----------



## OMER (May 23, 2018)

I INSTALLED YOUR MOD AUDIO DRIVER, DTS AUDIO IS NOT WORKING, DTS APP RUNS BUT NO DTS EFFECTS


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> I INSTALLED YOUR MOD AUDIO DRIVER, DTS AUDIO IS NOT WORKING, DTS APP RUNS BUT NO DTS EFFECTS
> 
> View attachment 101543



Please don't double-post, edit your current one and typing in "ALL CAPS" is the considered as yelling


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 23, 2018)

OMER said:


> I INSTALLED YOUR MOD AUDIO DRIVER, DTS AUDIO IS NOT WORKING, DTS APP RUNS BUT NO DTS EFFECTS
> 
> View attachment 101543


I have the same problem, I give up.
My driver Realtek works only with Creative Sound BlasterX 720º.


----------



## OMER (May 23, 2018)

bogmali said:


> Please don't double-post, edit your current one and typing in "ALL CAPS" is the considered as yelling


I DELETED THAT POST WHICH YOU SAID WAS DOUBLE


----------



## bogmali (May 24, 2018)

OMER said:


> I DELETED THAT POST WHICH YOU SAID WAS DOUBLE



Do you always type in upper case?


----------



## LightningStorm (May 24, 2018)

Alright i got that DTS Connect (useless i just have headphones) and Dobly home theater (its something) working, What more can i get? some flashy UI? Is there a Control panel that lets me like boost Audio? my headset sound way louder on my phone compared to my pc  its so low even on 100 vol i can barely hear enemy footsteps.

I got a Asrock B75 pro3-m (ALC892)
drivers 6.0.1.7560


----------



## BobaBrett (May 24, 2018)

LightningStorm said:


> Alright i got that DTS Connect (useless i just have headphones) and Dobly home theater (its something) working, What more can i get? some flashy UI? Is there a Control panel that lets me like boost Audio? my headset sound way louder on my phone compared to my pc  its so low even on 100 vol i can barely hear enemy footsteps.
> 
> I got a Asrock B75 pro3-m (ALC892)
> drivers 6.0.1.7560


Equalizer APO you can boost your audio that way been doing that for years. Seems to be a config for it with APO driver.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 25, 2018)

LightningStorm said:


> Alright i got that DTS Connect (useless i just have headphones) and Dobly home theater (its something) working, What more can i get? some flashy UI? Is there a Control panel that lets me like boost Audio? my headset sound way louder on my phone compared to my pc  its so low even on 100 vol i can barely hear enemy footsteps.
> 
> I got a Asrock B75 pro3-m (ALC892)
> drivers 6.0.1.7560


DTS Digital Entertainment.ini, DTS Boost Tab


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 25, 2018)

Hello, I just installed Creative Sound Blaster Connect version 1.0.12.0, UWP App from Microsoft Store, but isn't compatible with Realtek driver, and the Desktop App (version 2.1.6.0) is compatible with Realtek driver.
How I put Sound Blaster Connect UWP App, compatible with Realtek driver?
Thanks.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 25, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> Hello, I just installed Creative Sound Blaster Connect version 1.0.12.0, UWP App from Microsoft Store, but isn't compatible with Realtek driver, and the Desktop App (version 2.1.6.0) is compatible with Realtek driver.
> How I put Sound Blaster Connect UWP App, compatible with Realtek driver?
> Thanks.
> View attachment 101630


you need to remove the all related to desktop app stuff, and make sure UWPService  is running


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> you need to remove the all related to desktop app stuff, and make sure UWPService  is running


The UWPService isn't in the list of Services, only Creative.AudPosService.
How to add UWPService?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 25, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> The UWPService isn't in the list of Services, only Creative.AudPosService.
> How to add UWPService?


you need APO Driver 1.0.6


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> you need APO Driver 1.0.6


Thank you for your help, install the new version of APO Driver 1.0.6 and work.
*YOU FIXED MY PROBLEM.*


----------



## OMER (May 26, 2018)

bogmali said:


> Do you always type in upper case?



MY KEYBOARD'S CAPSLOCK BUTTON NOT WORKING, IT GOT STUCK ON UPPERCASE MODE, & I'AM IN NO MOOD TO REPLACE IT WITH NEW KEYBOARD FOR JUST ONE DEFECTIVE CAPSLOCK BUTTON


----------



## harris123424 (May 28, 2018)

Ok works for me dts + Sound blaster Connect UWP BUT I try to change configs dts and sbc and not change sound feels...same sound


----------



## arcpl (May 31, 2018)

Let me know if this modded realtek drivers does improve the audio quality and is worth it for my scenerio.
I Have old PC with Asus P8H77-M Pro Motherboard with audio codec Realtek® ALC892
I Also have the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeAudio PCI-E sound card with is so so OLD.

I dont watch movies, nor listen to music with PC so no use of Realtek / Creative sound card.
For that I have TV with hooked up Xiaomi MiBox and from that Im listeing to music, watch movies via Connected Aplifier, have all the standards DTSMaster/True/Atmos etc

On my PC I only play games with Headphones, and use the Creative Sound Card as It performes better in my opinions when possitioning and bass (old creative app have X-Fi CMSS-3D and X-Fi Crystalizer) with the Sonic windows 10 sound feature it sounds not so bad, but Here I see that some of you people have lot of Dolby features equalizers and other stuff that seems to have lot of usefull feature
will it improve if I jump from creative sound card to build-in Realtek with modded software and apps from here topic?


----------



## OMER (May 31, 2018)

arcpl said:


> Let me know if this modded realtek drivers does improve the audio quality and is worth it for my scenerio.
> I Have old PC with Asus P8H77-M Pro Motherboard with audio codec Realtek® ALC892
> I Also have the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeAudio PCI-E sound card with is so so OLD.
> 
> ...



Modded audio drivers does improve sound quality with onboard realtek audio chip but it's not that good in delivering clear sound compare to hardware backed audio engines, these audio engines programmed to work with it's own audio chip because of it's compatibility it sound better, but if your willing, try it,  you will notice what i'am trying to explain



harris123424 said:


> Ok works for me dts + Sound blaster Connect UWP BUT I try to change configs dts and sbc and not change sound feels...same sound



Because it's Sound Blaster X720 not Sound Blaster Cinema 5, & also it needs new type of kga files to activate audio enhancing functionality


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 3, 2018)

The onedrive in post 1 has the file no more?


----------



## Ariscr (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Everyone and thanks for such detailed post. I´m about to make some driver changes based on your recommendations but first would like to review some matters with you:
- I have a MSI 990FX with the Realtek® ALC892 codec. Using Windows10.
- It´s linked through Coaxial SPDIF to a Sony Home theatre amplifier 5.1 dolby digital (ht ddw685) and I´m listening DTS audio for movies mainly using the AC3 codec.
- I understand Realtek ALC892 can handle 7.1 channels, but my receiver only handles 5.1 and have no support for Dolby Atmos.

My questions: 
- Should I go for this driver?
- Which would be the benefits I should expect by installing them?
- Is someone with the same motherboard already installed them?

Thanks a lot and looking forward to heard from you.
Ariel


----------



## LightningStorm (Jun 4, 2018)

BobaBrett said:


> Equalizer APO you can boost your audio that way been doing that for years. Seems to be a config for it with APO driver.


ITS weird when i do a sound test on EQ apo the sound from left and right Chanel comes all mixed, like when i play left its in both sides.



alanfox2000 said:


> DTS Digital Entertainment.ini, DTS Boost Tab


But where and how to get these?


----------



## comemierda (Jun 5, 2018)

How to enable Dolby Atmos for Headphones? I downloaded the Patched RltkAPO for 8447 and I can't get select it.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jun 5, 2018)

comemierda said:


> How to enable Dolby Atmos for Headphones? I downloaded the Patched RltkAPO for 8447 and I can't get select it.


U need to activate the "IN-App-Purchase" of the App "Dolby Access", and so you can setup Dolby Atmos either for your Headphone, or the AV-Receiver. I've done, and it's a very great Feeling


----------



## comemierda (Jun 5, 2018)

Metal-Tom said:


> U need to activate the "IN-App-Purchase" of the App "Dolby Access", and so you can setup Dolby Atmos either for your Headphone, or the AV-Receiver. I've done, and it's a very great Feeling


Don't have the app, my Windows has the store ripped.


----------



## rednic (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello I have Asus Z170 progaming. Can I activate Sonic Suite R2 with ApoDriver? Which driver do you recommend? Thank you.


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Jun 6, 2018)

Màthair said:


> To Windows 10 must use this in cmd: (Copy&paste in the cmd, and then press intro, u will see the commands are verified in the window os the cmd), then close it and restart to enter in test mode and NOW u can install the driver Realtek.
> 
> bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
> bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON
> ...



Hey, can you help me with the file? The link you've posted is now private and i can't access it. Realtek GUI doesn't open for me either. I tried restarting and running RtkNGUI64.exe as administrator to no avail!


----------



## Màthair (Jun 6, 2018)

ChairmanSaab said:


> Hey, can you help me with the file? The link you've posted is now private and i can't access it. Realtek GUI doesn't open for me either. I tried restarting and running RtkNGUI64.exe as administrator to no avail!



http://www.mediafire.com/file/v85n4oruyms1jx4/HDXRT4.7z/file

There u have friend, just change the file 4 this, and try 2 install driver again.


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Jun 7, 2018)

Màthair said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/v85n4oruyms1jx4/HDXRT4.7z/file
> 
> There u have friend, just change the file 4 this, and try 2 install driver again.








I'm getting this error,even though signature certification enforcement is disabled. It refuses to install! I think i'm missing some files, can you link me to driver that you were using with this file? I want one for Dolby atmos, Thanks!


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jun 7, 2018)

ChairmanSaab said:


> I'm getting this error,even though signature certification enforcement is disabled. It refuses to install! I think i'm missing some files, can you link me to driver that you were using with this file? I want one for Dolby atmos, Thanks!



One or more files are missing.
Put the file HDXRT4 in folder of your older mod driver or download the full driver.


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Jun 7, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> One or more files are missing.
> Put the file HDXRT4 in folder of your older mod driver or download the full driver.


Thanks but i've moved to APO driver and it's working flawlessly.


----------



## dfromvandite (Jun 8, 2018)

I can't find the files... can you help me?


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Jun 9, 2018)

dfromvandite said:


> I can't find the files... can you help me?



What files are you looking for? Be clear!


1. Here is the modded Realtek driver with installation instructions.
Click here


2. And here is the Apo driver and sound enhancers with installation instructions. 
Click here
Note: You don't need modded realtek driver for this, use your existing or download latest one from here or here. Always check readme.txt file (if given) in the downloaded .zip files for more instructions.
 Use this thread for support regarding Apo driver and sound enhancers.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello guys,
There is a pack of .KGA compatible with all programs of Creative for Realtek Driver Mod? For example, SB 720º, X-FI MB5, X-FI MB3, Cinema 3 and Cinema 2.
When I open any program of Creative that is not SB 720º, I don't want the image error below to appear.
Currently, I have only SB 720º.
If there is, please send me a link to download.
Thanks.


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Jun 10, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> Hello guys,
> There is a pack of .KGA compatible with all programs of Creative for Realtek Driver Mod? For example, SB 720º, X-FI MB5, X-FI MB3, Cinema 3 and Cinema 2.
> When I open any program of Creative that is not SB 720º, I don't want the image error below to appear.
> Currently, I have only SB 720º.
> ...


Try to enable this setting in the realktek driver, check the image below. See if it helps!


----------



## danishblunt (Jun 12, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The older Creative Sound Blaster X720 version cannot identify new version SBX720 driver.
> Remove all software related to Creative Sound Blaster X720, download the new version here.
> Remember to import registry key REG_CT_Render.reg on FX Configurator.
> Make sure C:\Windows\System32\MBAPO264.dll and ‪C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll file version is 2.0.0.14
> ...


I need to know this since I'm a huge fan of Nahimic 2, but would love to upgrade to nahmic 3 on my GT 72, when installing that APO driver, do I then have the possibility to install Nahimic 3??


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jun 13, 2018)

ChairmanSaab said:


> Try to enable this setting in the realktek driver, check the image below. See if it helps!


Don't work.
Actually, I have Realtek Mod compatible with SB 720º and don't Cinema 2, I wish I had all the programs of Creative working, I don't know  if it's possible.
Thank you for your help.
Sorry for my BAD English.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 16, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> Don't work.
> Actually, I have Realtek Mod compatible with SB 720º and don't Cinema 2, I wish I had all the programs of Creative working, I don't know  if it's possible.
> Thank you for your help.
> Sorry for my BAD English.



no Diogo.  *not possible* for ALL Creative apps to work at the same time and recognize your Realtek audio device!
*I know from experience.*  SBX 720 will recognize Realtek device but SBCinema2 won't work because of "too many KGA" files present in SoftwareLock folder and cause conflicts.  I figured this out a few months ago.

Creative SB Cinema apps like SBCinema1, Cinema2 & Cinema3 HATE too many KGA files (and other Creative apps like SBX720)!  And hence the "No Supported Audio Device Available" error message when running SB Cinema.

For X-FI MB5 to run have only this KGA file present in SoftwareLock folder (remove other KGA files and other Creative apps)





For SBCinema3 (not Cinema1/2/5 or other version present), have only THIS KGA file present (remove other KGA files and other Creative apps)







For SBCinema2 (not Cinema1/3/5 or other version present), have only THIS KGA file present (remove other KGA files and other Creative apps)





See the pics?  I only use ONE Creative software at at time and I stick with it.  NO NEED to run/use SBX720 & SBCinema at the same  time, which leads to disaster.
People need to learn right away that having all those KGA files stored in SoftwareLock folder will not make older Creative apps like SBCinema and X-FI MB5 recognize Realtek audio device when using newer Realtek audio drivers.


----------



## dicko501 (Jun 16, 2018)

Anyone got a fix for this? (dolby atmos)


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 16, 2018)

Open cmd (admin)..and type:  REG ADD HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio /v DisableProtectedAudioDG /t REG_DWORD /d 1

-go to "Advanced Startup Options"
  Press F7 to disable "Driver signature enforcement"


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello to all the lovers of the good sound that good work are doing with the new apo follow in this way here I leave you a captures of all the potential of the new modified apo


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jun 17, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> no Diogo.  *not possible* for ALL Creative apps to work at the same time and recognize your Realtek audio device!
> *I know from experience.*  SBX 720 will recognize Realtek device but SBCinema2 won't work because of "too many KGA" files present in SoftwareLock folder and cause conflicts.  I figured this out a few months ago.
> 
> Creative SB Cinema apps like SBCinema1, Cinema2 & Cinema3 HATE too many KGA files (and other Creative apps like SBX720)!  And hence the "No Supported Audio Device Available" error message when running SB Cinema.
> ...


You discovered what KGA file is compatible with Sound Blaster Connect 2?
Thank you!


----------



## Màthair (Jun 17, 2018)

I need a help people. i need to know how to fix this:

HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO8%,,%GUID_ANDREA_APO_% ; (This is for Capture) . How to FIX the END PART!.
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO8%,,%GUID_ANDREA_APO_EFX% (This is for Render)

Thanx in advance!.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2018)

Once again to cover all three related threads:



bogmali said:


> Stop posting non-sense please! People in here volunteer their time and knowledge to help out and they have lives to live so stop blaming them if you do not get your question/s answered. I will be forced to close the thread if this continues.


----------



## Màthair (Jun 18, 2018)

Sorry, but i`m not blaming anyone, I RESPECT to avery persona in all the threads, and i  have not spoken badly of anyone either, I do not live of those bad arts. So please, do not put me in the affairs of others. I talk to everyone and I get along well with everyone; Let it continue being that way for a long time. Regards, respectfully.


----------



## srink (Jun 19, 2018)

blaqsky said:


> If u want full installation instructions, here it is. (for alan's one or whatever)
> 1. Disable Secure Boot in BIOS and boot into windows. ( Turn off ur computer, enter bios "Del" or "F2" key usually)
> 2. open cmd and type (or copy and paste)
> bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
> ...




Brother , I don't have that HDXMB3H.inf file, where can i download those files ? please help


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi, people, very good work with the support, these are some of the results that I achieved

Hello lovers of good sound I leave you a capture of apo some of your new functions

Hello lovers of good sound here I leave a small video of how to expand the new apo


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 21, 2018)

I try new driver apo and dolby atmos gaming with fixkit and no works for me.

When i try to delete DolbyLaboratories, there are 7 reg cant delete. no access


----------



## moriel5 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello, It would seem that I am doing something wrong?
I am trying to configure the driver to work with the standard Realtek UWP app, however I cannot seem to be able to install the app from the Windows store.
Any required information will be gladly posted.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello,
The Realtek UWP is available in Windows Store, check out
*Realtek Audio Control*


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 22, 2018)

excellent work with the new apo continue in this way here I leave some of the fuenciones that manages to work 










Very good work with the new apo guys continue that way here I leave some of the new functions that I could make work


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello, After update to last version of APO Driver for Realtek Chip Audio, I can't install Sonic Studio II or III


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 23, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> Hello, After update to last version of APO Driver for Realtek Chip Audio, I can't install Sonic Studio II or IIIView attachment 102871



Are you using desktop version of Sonic Focus?
Sonic Focus II or III use Nahmic dll.
The APO Driver (Nahmic dll) is for for Nahmic UWP app.

FF03: with Nahmic dll

Realtek HD Audio Driver 8459 (Win10 Win7) x32 x64 FF03
http://www.mediafire.com/file/z7xizb1r2913q5a/8459_FF03_PG467_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL.zip


----------



## piktos (Jun 23, 2018)

Guys I want to install Creative SBX720 + Dolby Atmos, recommend please easiest way to install thx, i try to install 2 day but I can't 
and I want 7.1


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 23, 2018)

piktos said:


> Guys I want to install Creative SBX720 + Dolby Atmos, recommend please easiest way to install thx, i try to install 2 day but I can't
> and I want 7.1


Please follow the here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-working-on-windows.244309/page-10
I am working on old creative software.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jun 23, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Are you using desktop version of Sonic Focus?
> Sonic Focus II or III use Nahmic dll.
> The APO Driver (Nahmic dll) is for for Nahmic UWP app.
> 
> ...


I installed too Sonic Studio UWP app, but I can't open the program, it closes.
If I install the Realtek Audio Driver compatible with Sonic Focus III and then if I upgrade the APO Driver, will Creative's programs work as well? (example: SBX 720 or SB X-FI MB5)
Right?
Sorry my bad English.


----------



## piktos (Jun 23, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Please follow the here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-working-on-windows.244309/page-10
> I am working on old creative software.


sorry but i don't see there any way how to install


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello lovers of good sound very good work with the new apo follow in that way


----------



## Deleted member 179922 (Jun 24, 2018)

Is there a mod driver that can use Windows 10 Spatial Sound?


----------



## smiteomg (Jun 24, 2018)

I can only get Dolby Atmos to work when there's no drivers installed on my computer. If I keep my realtek drivers installed, the dolby atmos app says it can't find my drivers. Does anyone know how to solve this? I tried cleaning registry and reinstalling.


----------



## Mastereluno (Jun 25, 2018)

Great work thanks to everything that make up this beautiful forum here I leave a small test of what the new controller improved


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

*SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5*
_*=======================*_

I'am sharing drivers mediafire link, install as instructed, link is below

http://www.mediafire.com/file/k6tbs..._Cinema_5_%28Windows_10_or_Higher%29.zip/file

Here is how SBC5 looks after activation, see attached image below


----------



## OMER (Jun 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> *SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5*
> _*=======================*_
> 
> I'am sharing drivers mediafire link, install as instructed, link is below
> ...



*SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 (Updated)*
_*==========================*_
Drivers file Link Updated

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tbxdqlofgv7humn/Sound_Blaster_Cinema_5_%28Updated%29.zip/file


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> *SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 (Updated)*
> _*==========================*_
> Drivers file Link Updated
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tbxdqlofgv7humn/Sound_Blaster_Cinema_5_%28Updated%29.zip/file



still cpu high problem?


----------



## OMER (Jun 27, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> still cpu high problem?



Unfortunately, Yes, this issue should be addressed by Creative, they can only solve it

I will give you temporary solution, see below
----------------------------------------------------------------

UWP Service utilizes 25% of CPU, use sbc5 when required, see instruction below

Searh for 'Services' from search box on Desktop, Open services, Right click on 'UWP RPC Service'

Select 'Proporties', Set Startup type to - Manual, apply & ok

When you want to use SBC5, Open Task Manager, go to services, right click on 'UWPService', click on 'Start'

To stop, right click on UWPService, click on 'Stop'


----------



## Rickkins (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi guys. Just wondering is such a thing like this would be worth it on my system...

I'm using the built in audio provided on my x470 Aorus board, the

ALC1220-VB Enhance
Any thoughts...???

Thanks.


----------



## OMER (Jun 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> *SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 (Updated)*
> _*==========================*_
> Drivers file Link Updated
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tbxdqlofgv7humn/Sound_Blaster_Cinema_5_%28Updated%29.zip/file


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
_*Sound Blaster Cinema 5*__* - Temporary tips of reduce high cpu usage by SBC5 *_
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Temporary hack to minimize high CPU utilization by '**Creative.UWPRPCService.exe'*
_*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*_

_I think reason behind 'UWPRPCService ' high usage of CPU is because of it's high quality audio output with amazing crystal clear surrounding sound _

_Don't need to abandon SBC5, neither u need to use additional audio enhancer on top it, SBC5 is more than enough_

_No need to worry about this issue, just follow this simple steps, & enjoy using SBC5_

_UWP Service utilizes 25% of CPU, use sbc5 when required, see instructions below_

_Search for 'Services' from search box on Desktop, Open services, Right click on 'UWP RPC Service'_

_Select 'Properties', set Startup type to - Manual, apply & ok_

_When you want to use SBC5, Open Task Manager, go to services, right click on 'UWPService', click on 'Start'_

_To stop, right click on UWPService, click on 'Stop'_


----------



## BoZz802 (Jun 27, 2018)

Solution for high CPU usage on SBC5:

1.Download the realtek UAD driver with creative : https://github.com/CHEF-KOCH/Gaming.../8470_UAD_Creative_20019_2018_0619_210350.zip
2. Extract and go 8470_UAD_Creative_20019_2018_0619_210350\Win64\ThirdParty\Creative\x86
3. Copy "Creative.UWPRPCService.exe"
4.Open Task Manager rigth click on Creative.UWPRPCService and open file path
5.then again rigth click and stop task Creative.UWPRPCService before replaced the file
6.Open the windows services console and scrol down to UWP RPC Service ritgh click and start. or rebot computer!
7.have fun !

I hope I could help and sry for my english


----------



## OMER (Jun 27, 2018)

BoZz802 said:


> Solution for high CPU usage on SBC5:
> 
> 1.Download the realtek UAD driver with creative : https://github.com/CHEF-KOCH/Gaming.../8470_UAD_Creative_20019_2018_0619_210350.zip
> 2. Extract and go 8470_UAD_Creative_20019_2018_0619_210350\Win64\ThirdParty\Creative\x86
> ...



I tried your method

It really worked like a magic

I will share it with everyone

Thank you


----------



## Skonvolt (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm new and by chance I found this discussion, first I apologize for my bad English.
I have a sounblaster zx card, in spdif-out I have 2.1 speakers, in the realtek sound card (ROG STRIX X99 GAMING motherboard) spdif-out I connected onkyo tx-sr608 http://www.eu.onkyo.com/en/products/tx-sr608-35325.html
Do I have any chance of using these software in my configuration? and how?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 3, 2018)

Skonvolt said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new and by chance I found this discussion, first I apologize for my bad English.
> I have a sounblaster zx card, in spdif-out I have 2.1 speakers, in the realtek sound card (ROG STRIX X99 GAMING motherboard) spdif-out I connected onkyo tx-sr608 http://www.eu.onkyo.com/en/products/tx-sr608-35325.html
> Do I have any chance of using these software in my configuration? and how?
> 
> View attachment 103436



http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/03/virtual-audio-cable-apo-user-guide.html

Same as Virtual Audio Cable, but you don't need to do the turotial step 4.
Step 4 for voicemeeter is set the audio output device on voicemeeter app.


----------



## Skonvolt (Jul 3, 2018)

thanks all done without problems, with FXConfigurator64 I put Dolby digital plus, then I tried to put dts audio but it did not work and no longer went ddplus, it is not clear how it works Customize multiple audio effects with FX Configurator, in case I can put ddplus dts audio and dolby atmos?


----------



## abi_ug (Jul 4, 2018)

OMER said:


> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> _*Sound Blaster Cinema 5*__* - Temporary tips of reduce high cpu usage by SBC5 *_
> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *Temporary hack to minimize high CPU utilization by '**Creative.UWPRPCService.exe'*
> ...


Is this driver can be used for realtek soundcard?


----------



## OMER (Jul 4, 2018)

abi_ug said:


> Is this driver can be used for realtek soundcard?


YES, it can be used with realtek audio driver

first install Realtek audio driver

then FX Configurator


----------



## Mastereluno (Jul 4, 2018)

Very good job, guys keep it that way


----------



## zHollmann (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey Im new to this but i followed all the steps n stuff but im having problems with sound blaster connect. It says my audio device could not be detected and to check the connection. I tried putting that software lock folder in program data / creative and it didnt help. no problems with dts or dolby audio


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 5, 2018)

zHollmann said:


> Hey Im new to this but i followed all the steps n stuff but im having problems with sound blaster connect. It says my audio device could not be detected and to check the connection. I tried putting that software lock folder in program data / creative and it didnt help. no problems with dts or dolby audio


The Modded Driver of Realtek MUST BE COMPATIBLE with Sound Blaster Programs. You can install the APO Driver, open FX Configurator add Sound Blaster .reg file or unnistall this Driver and Install other Driver compatible with Sound Blaster.
*If you want know if the driver is compatible with Sound Blaster Programs, open Win64 folder and you must find two files with name MBAPO232.DLL, MBAPO264.dll, mbfilt64.sys and more other files.*
*

*


----------



## abi_ug (Jul 5, 2018)

OMER said:


> YES, it can be used with realtek audio driver
> 
> first install Realtek audio driver
> 
> then FX Configurator


ok, i will try. Thank you


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 5, 2018)

*THE ULTIMATE LIST O**F KGA FILES FOR CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER PROGRAMS *
*(Not Tested all, yet)*​

*THX TruStudio Pro* --> CTLT99HB0X.kga
​
*Sound Blaster Connect 2 (Desktop App):*
Sound BlasterX 360° --> CTD1JXF23A.kga/CTLLAS4HX2.kga​Sound BlasterX 720° --> CTD1JXF23A.kga/CTLNBK2HX2.kga​​
*Sound Blaster Connect UWP App:*
Sound BlasterX 360° --> CTD1JXF23A.kga/CTLLAS4HX2.kga​Sound BlasterX 720° --> CTD1JXF23A.kga/CTLNBK2HX2.kga​​
*Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2:*
THX TruStudio Pro --> CTLT99HB0X.kga​Sound Blaster Panel --> CTD1JXF23A.kga​​
*Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3* --> CTL02H0X2.kga


*Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5* --> CTLX2Q3X2.kga


*Sound Blaster Cinema 3* --> CTLMN34X2.kga


*Sound Blaster Cinema 2* --> CTLT9SJDX2.kga


*Sound Blaster Cinema* --> CTLT47H9X2.kga
​​Download all KGA
*Put the KGA in C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock*​


----------



## zHollmann (Jul 5, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> The Modded Driver of Realtek MUST BE COMPATIBLE with Sound Blaster Programs. You can install the APO Driver, open FX Configurator add Sound Blaster .reg file or unnistall this Driver and Install other Driver compatible with Sound Blaster.
> *If you want know if the driver is compatible with Sound Blaster Programs, open Win64 folder and you must find two files with name MBAPO232.DLL, MBAPO264.dll, mbfilt64.sys and more other files.*
> *View attachment 103545*


Are these the right ones?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 5, 2018)

zHollmann said:


> Are these the right ones?


Yes, this driver is compatible with Sound Blaster.
This driver has a little pitfall , because you must choose the compatible programs.

*MAKE A COPY OF FULL DRIVER*, Like that*:

*

Now, open the folder SELECT DRIVER and inside the folder of selected driver there is a file named "HDXRT.inf". Copy this and paste in Win64 folder*, **paste and replace.*
After that, reboot your PC to Disabling Driver Signature, in same form how was it you install the Realtek Driver. For you don't unistall and install the driver.
Go to Device Manager (Right Mouse Button in Start Menu (Logo Windows))




Now, go to Sound, Video and Game Controllers, select the Realtek Hardware and Right Mouse Button again and click Update Controller. Then, select this options:


Now, locates your HDXRT.inf, you replaced and update the driver.
After complete successfully, change your Creative Program. Open the ZIP file in folder: SELECT DRIVER\Change CREATIVE\X720 DLL.zip
Extract to Desktop, you have stop the services with name Audio of Windows (Audiosrv) and Audio Position Service (Creative.AudPosService)




Finally, cut the files extrated from Desktop to C:\Windows\System32, again, *paste and replace.*
After that, run again the both services and check if all works.
*IF DON'T WORK,  YOU HAVE UNISTALL AND INSTALL AGAIN THE SAME OR OTHER.*
Thanks.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 6, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> Yes, this driver is compatible with Sound Blaster.
> This driver has a little pitfall , because you must choose the compatible programs.
> 
> *MAKE A COPY OF FULL DRIVER*, Like that*:View attachment 103559*
> ...



*This instructions above it is to install the Driver below:*
Windows 7
Windows 10


----------



## HoangPham (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi guys, can anyone tell me what is the .inf file name for sound blaster connect 2 please?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 7, 2018)

HoangPham said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me what is the .inf file name for sound blaster connect 2 please?


*What driver you try install? The Above?
If you download other driver, you must use .inf of this driver.*
if it's the top, the file HDXRT.inf is it. Copy and paste the folder of driver\Win64. Paste and replace.


----------



## theone123 (Jul 7, 2018)

Guys i have no experience in this can you please post a walk through or explain to me the entire process. I have no idea how to do it. Thank you in advance. Also where do i download it from, on the first page it talks about folders which are no longer in the download and the link takes me to a one drive page. Please help! I'm trying to install the original DJURKO mod


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 8, 2018)

FXSOUND ( AKA DFX ).
In order to get to it (and any other virtual APO ) to work, user need to follow THIS GUIDE HERE.
Problem is that FXSOUND config file for 'FX CONFIGURATOR' is not part of the APO driver's config files - there's only one for 'viper4win' - and its config is of course different then FXSOUND.

I tried to look in registry  ( after installing FXSOUND ) for its values ( MFX is guess ) under "Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio" but there are many values for FXSOUND ( capture/renderer - many values under each one ).
also, FXSOUND/DFX does not appears under "Computer\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AudioEngine\AudioProcessingObjects\" - like any other APO ( and viper4win apparently ) - so its more confusing.

I hope someone can make a config file of FXSOUND for FX-CONFIGURATOR to be apply onto the virtual-cable.

Thanks.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 8, 2018)

night_mare007 said:


> FXSOUND ( AKA DFX ).
> In order to get to it (and any other virtual APO ) to work, user need to follow THIS GUIDE HERE.
> Problem is that FXSOUND config file for 'FX CONFIGURATOR' is not part of the APO driver's config files - there's only one for 'viper4win' - and its config is of course different then FXSOUND.
> 
> ...


fxsound enhancer is not APO, it is a virtual audio driver
Set fxsound enhancer as default playback devices on sound properties and fxsound enhancer set output to realtek


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> fxsound enhancer is not APO, it is a virtual audio driver
> Set fxsound enhancer as default playback devices on sound properties and fxsound enhancer set output to realtek


I think I forgot to mention that my realtek output device is DIGITAL.
out-of-the-box FXSOUND don't support digital devices ( like you wrote ) - that's why I want to try the virtual cable solution.

if viper4audio/win is virtual audio driver and it have config file for FX_Configurator - how come FXSound don't have one ?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jul 8, 2018)

night_mare007 said:


> I think I forgot to mention that my realtek output device is DIGITAL.
> out-of-the-box FXSOUND don't support digital devices ( like you wrote ) - that's why I want to try the virtual cable solution.
> 
> if viper4audio/win is virtual audio driver and it have config file for FX_Configurator - how come FXSound don't have one ?



viper4windows is APO

Set fx sound enhancer output to virtual audio cable


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> viper4windows is APO
> 
> Set fx sound enhancer output to virtual audio cable


on DFX site they write:
"
*Is the DFX USB Adapter compatible with digital or USB speakers?*
No. The DFX USB Adapter is only compatible with analog speakers. 
"



night_mare007 said:


> on DFX site they write:
> "
> *Is the DFX USB Adapter compatible with digital or USB speakers?*
> No. The DFX USB Adapter is only compatible with analog speakers.
> "


Believe me - I already tried what you offered me to do - million time.


----------



## HoangPham (Jul 8, 2018)

My mind exploded guys, i need help. I'm so confusing right now because there are so many drivers. I don't know which one is the correct one. Can anyone help me with the installation for sound blaster connect 2 please. (Step by step will be great) Thank you.


----------



## theone123 (Jul 8, 2018)

Does anyone have the original files fro the DJURKO mod? Thanks


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 8, 2018)

theone123 said:


> Does anyone have the original files fro the DJURKO mod? Thanks


Try another mod with Sound Blaster of Creative Technology, chose one:
Modder: Alanfox2000


----------



## BastyTH (Jul 9, 2018)

i found this mega driver on msi site, http://download.msi.com/dvr_exe/realtek_nahimic_audio.zip its 6.0.1.8470 and have loads of dlls but i forgot how to mod it now lol. 
try with FX configer. wanna get harman working but panel would get freeze everytime i change eq setting.

i'm on windows 7 and driver work all 7 till 10 but 7 lack of panel since it can install UWP apps.

hope someone can mod it to work with those panels.


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 11, 2018)

I need help please - I can't get either Dolby ATMOS ( DAX 3 ) nor Dolby Audio ( DAX2 ) to work on digital SPDIF output.
IT IS WORKING for internal speaker / headphone - but not for digital SPDIF output.

is there something I need to change in the default.xml ? ( I know were this file is for DAX3, not for DAX2 ).

also, don't know if it's related, but I don't got any "C:\Windows\System32\dolbyaposvc " folder either DAX2 or DAX3 installed.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 11, 2018)

BastyTH said:


> i found this mega driver on msi site, http://download.msi.com/dvr_exe/realtek_nahimic_audio.zip its 6.0.1.8470 and have loads of dlls but i forgot how to mod it now lol.
> try with FX configer. wanna get harman working but panel would get freeze everytime i change eq setting.
> 
> i'm on windows 7 and driver work all 7 till 10 but 7 lack of panel since it can install UWP apps.
> ...



Use one Modified Driver, install other compatible with Sound Blaster of Creative Technology, *It's my advice, you choose*.
*NOTE**: *The Windows 7 /8/8.1 isn't complatible with UWP services and UWP apps, only work with windows 10.
View my previous post


----------



## BastyTH (Jul 11, 2018)

well now stuck at get nahimic working, i'm aiming to get nahimic 2 work now since dts audio not work for more than stereo, cant find which file contain the setting for realtek nahimic, HDXRT and HDXRT4 both have nahimic's files but when install the panel its said this device not support.

my device is
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_18491898&REV_1000


----------



## danishblunt (Jul 12, 2018)

@*alanfox2000*
After trying your mod my realtek drivers seem broken, it doesnt matter which version I try to install, my notebook will always play from speakers and headphones at the same time, which is a huge problem. Do you have any idea what is causing this?

My notebook does detect when a headphone is being connected, DTS etc. switches to headphones, but somehow it doesnt switch off the speakers!


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 13, 2018)

The driver is that, you need go to Realtek App and change these avanced options





OR, if you use the Gigabyte App:


----------



## dobsok84 (Jul 14, 2018)

Soooo I have been reading this thread for a few hours now, and I am lost. 

I have the Asus ROG strix x470 board w/ SupremeFX 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A 

I removed the realtek driver that I had, ran a registry cleaner for the audio drivers, and copied & pasted the .inf to WIN 64.

I then ran the setup for from: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/6d0xu8wdnv57b/Realtek_HDA#mun1b2pc2fi8d 
as that person seemed to have a similar ASUS setup



but everytime I do I just get



I feel like I am missing a bunch of steps........


----------



## danishblunt (Jul 14, 2018)

dobsok84 said:


> Soooo I have been reading this thread for a few hours now, and I am lost.
> 
> I have the Asus ROG strix x470 board w/ SupremeFX 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A
> 
> ...


You're not supposed to run the installer, you have to update via device manager.


----------



## TheHenkGameKing (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey guys, i feel like i dit something wrong, i dit the win64 folder select driver thingy, deleted the old drivers so it shows "High devinition audio device" and ran the Audio driver registry clean. But when i try to install the driver i get this, any advice?


----------



## RatusNatus (Jul 16, 2018)

I cant find the OP link anywhere here. And the one provided by Diego Silva do not install under windows 10 since the driver is not signed.
Is there a option to get a better higher sound with Realtek onboard audio?
Unfortunately my mobo do not have any expansion slot so i cant use my Asus Xonar Xense audio card with my Senheiser headphone. Such a waste...

Where is DanielK when we need him


----------



## vorenus (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello guys , i follow step by step the tutorial but sound blaster connect tell me can't detect my audio device if anyone can help me please i'

m gonna be crazy


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 18, 2018)

vorenus said:


> Hello guys , i follow step by step the tutorial but sound blaster connect tell me can't detect my audio device if anyone can help me please i'View attachment 103986m gonna be crazy


You need copy .KGA files to C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock, View my Post #1398 for more information.

And you need update your APO Driver:
64 bits
32 bits


----------



## firefox1 (Jul 19, 2018)

RatusNatus said:


> I cant find the OP link anywhere here. And the one provided by Diego Silva do not install under windows 10 since the driver is not signed.
> Is there a option to get a better higher sound with Realtek onboard audio?
> Unfortunately my mobo do not have any expansion slot so i cant use my Asus Xonar Xense audio card with my Senheiser headphone. Such a waste...
> 
> Where is DanielK when we need him


Same issue here, I've got ASUS ROG STRIX - I mini ITX mobo, no room for any additional sound cards. Would like to use this mod to unlock the latest audio formats using this config: Realtek Digital Output (SPIDF) - Onkyo AV Receiver - 7.1 Speakers
Anybody get this working?


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 20, 2018)

firefox1 said:


> Same issue here, I've got ASUS ROG STRIX - I mini ITX mobo, no room for any additional sound cards. Would like to use this mod to unlock the latest audio formats using this config: Realtek Digital Output (SPIDF) - Onkyo AV Receiver - 7.1 Speakers
> Anybody get this working?


YES, follow the guides & tips in this forum ( READ PREVIOUS POSTS !) - it works.
I got digital SPDIF out working on my Asus G751JT, I can output 5.1 using either DTSi or DLL ( former is better as per spec ) - but I think 5.1 is max for me due to my audio chip ( ALC668 ).
if your audio chip supports DIGITAL 7.1 output - these drivers should let you output 7.1 as well - WORST case - you might need to tweak them using FX Configurator that's comes with the APO driver.

Lastly, if you got Onkyo receiver - why don't you pass digital audio through HDMI ?
the bandwidth using HDMI is much larger ( i.e much HIGHER quality sound can be sent )


----------



## totalpow (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi I have a msi z370 a pro mobo with realtek audio would like to download modified version of drivers and setup to try out ,what would be the latest download? Thks


----------



## 4klover (Jul 21, 2018)

been trying to install this on my pc 
i kept getting this error even though i disabled the signature and followed all steps
if anyone can help that would be great 

thanks


----------



## fctgomes (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi! You can for my device. My device is ALC256 for Dell  7567 gaming. I liked up audio in my laptop, becouse the MaxAudio Pro is a bullshit.


----------



## firefox1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi, Yes I plan to use the HDMI ports on my Onkyo NR676, I'm still a little new to this is there a install/user guide somewhere I can reference?
Thanks.


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 22, 2018)

firefox1 said:


> Hi, Yes I plan to use the HDMI ports on my Onkyo NR676, I'm still a little new to this is there a install/user guide somewhere I can reference?
> Thanks.


if you plan in using HDMI - you don't need realtek driver since most probably you're output the HDMI from a graphics cards, and its drivers ( nvidia / AMD ) are the one supplying the audio - not realtek.
AFAIK, this is also true for on-board HDMI - i.e the driver that controls the audio to that HDMI is NOT the on-board audio chip, but other different driver.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 22, 2018)

4klover said:


> been trying to install this on my pc
> i kept getting this error even though i disabled the signature and followed all steps
> if anyone can help that would be great
> 
> thanks


If you disabled the signature of drivers, try Open the Setup.exe in root folder of Driver



night_mare007 said:


> if you plan in using HDMI - you don't need realtek driver since most probably you're output the HDMI from a graphics cards, and its drivers ( nvidia / AMD ) are the one supplying the audio - not realtek.
> AFAIK, this is also true for on-board HDMI - i.e the driver that controls the audio to that HDMI is NOT the on-board audio chip, but other different driver.


Thank you, also had this doubt


----------



## firefox1 (Jul 22, 2018)

night_mare007 said:


> if you plan in using HDMI - you don't need realtek driver since most probably you're output the HDMI from a graphics cards, and its drivers ( nvidia / AMD ) are the one supplying the audio - not realtek.
> AFAIK, this is also true for on-board HDMI - i.e the driver that controls the audio to that HDMI is NOT the on-board audio chip, but other different driver.


So in that case I should get the latest supported sound formats (Dolby ATMOS, DTS-X, etc...) that are supported by the HDMI interface from the video card to the AV receiver. Correct statement?


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 24, 2018)

firefox1 said:


> So in that case I should get the latest supported sound formats (Dolby ATMOS, DTS-X, etc...) that are supported by the HDMI interface from the video card to the AV receiver. Correct statement?


don't know to answer that... I can guess it is mainly depends on your receiver capabilities, HDMI cable version ( there are old versions that don't support audio pass-through only video ) and driver & HW on the PC ( SEE HERE a table for NVIDIA - it's is the 1st google result of searching "nvidia hdmi dolby" ).

Lastly, in turns out that not everything is peachy with nvidia HDMI audio ( for gaming for example )... (read this thread HERE).


----------



## Deleted member 179922 (Jul 26, 2018)

아날로그 잭 = Analog jack
3.5mm 잭 왼쪽 패널 = 3.5mm jack left panel

I set it to another audio stream in the Realtek control panel to use special sound. but 3.5mm jack does not go to the "Realtek HD Audio 2nd output" but is picked up by another analog jack. How do you do it? Help!


----------



## totalpow (Jul 26, 2018)

totalpow said:


> Hi I have a msi z370 a pro mobo with realtek audio would like to download modified version of drivers and setup to try out ,what would be the latest download? Thks


Anyone pls thks


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 27, 2018)

I hope someone can give me ideas for this "issue"....
my 5.1 speakers are position in different distance from me - so I MUST balanced them out - and I want to do so using SW ( since I can't balanced them (R/L) using either the digital decoder or the analog amplifier ).

So I know windows/realtek has a R/L balance option... so far so good, UNTIL THE SYSTEM VOLUME GET LOWERED TO ZERO -> then, the balance setup GET RESET TO BE EQUAL TO ALL CHANNELS  ! ( either by going into the system's mixer app OR realtek's panel ).
as I already stated in previous posts, I use SB720, but it does NOT (& can not ) detects that I have 5.1 system under SB720's "setup"-> "speaker" screens. ( so I can only get "stereo" setup ).
(Please remember that digital output's "speaker configuration" is NOT available under playback devices, in contrast to analog devices )

So right now I can only R/L balance the FRONT CHANNELS only using SB720 - not the REAR ( which I want to ).
as I mentioned above - using window's mixer ( which can balanced each channel of the 5.1 ) balance setup gets reset when volume gets down to zero ( or close to it ).

*Do you know of a windows app that can retain the speakers balance setup for individual channels after volume get raised from zero  ( for digital output of course ) ?*

*Images to emphasis the issue:*


Spoiler



1. Balance was set


Spoiler








2. then MAIN system's volume get lowered to zero ( not mute )


Spoiler








3. The volume being rise again - but the previous balance setup was suddenly get lost/forgot by the system.


Spoiler


----------



## OMER (Jul 27, 2018)

night_mare007 said:


> I hope someone can give me ideas for this "issue"....
> my 5.1 speakers are position in different distance from me - so I MUST balanced them out - and I want to do so using SW ( since I can't balanced them (R/L) using either the digital decoder or the analog amplifier ).
> 
> So I know windows/realtek has a R/L balance option... so far so good, UNTIL THE SYSTEM VOLUME GET LOWERED TO ZERO -> then, the balance setup GET RESET TO BE EQUAL TO ALL CHANNELS  ! ( either by going into the system's mixer app OR realtek's panel ).
> ...



To set 7.1 config, go to speaker properties, click on below configure button, there use can set it to 7.1


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 27, 2018)

OMER said:


> To set 7.1 config, go to speaker properties, click on below configure button, there use can set it to 7.1


Thnx for the willing to help... but please note that I already wrote:


night_mare007 said:


> (Please remember that digital output's "speaker configuration" is NOT available under playback devices, in contrast to analog devices )


----------



## PSYRECX (Jul 27, 2018)

Windows updated some things last night, and now this is what connect looks like. It goes back to it's normal screen if I uninstall the realtek drivers, but it still has the little blue cannot find device thing and none of the settings effect the audio, that is, if it even allows me to change them. I tried installing the APO driver with a fresh install of the realtek's, but this is all I see. 

Any fixes?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 28, 2018)

PSYRECX said:


> Windows updated some things last night, and now this is what connect looks like. It goes back to it's normal screen if I uninstall the realtek drivers, but it still has the little blue cannot find device thing and none of the settings effect the audio, that is, if it even allows me to change them. I tried installing the APO driver with a fresh install of the realtek's, but this is all I see.
> 
> Any fixes?


YOU NEED .KGA FiLES to Creative Programs work perfectly (View my old post)

OR

What version of APO Driver you install?
The last is this: 2.1.3 (x64)

OR

Install the Version UWP of Creative Connect (WORKS ONLY WINDOWS 10)
Windows Service (NO INSTALL IF you update your APO driver, Windows Service is included in APO)
App

OR 

Try install another mod compatible with Creative (I Recommend This - Modder: @alanfox2000)


----------



## Hemant (Jul 28, 2018)

Jayce said:


> Will you try to complete the DAX3?


Can you please give me the detailed instructions, how to install it?


----------



## Oluwatobi (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi guys! I did a clean install of windows 10 before then i was using Alan's modded realtek hda 8403 driver with dolby uwp app, dts studio desktop application and soundblaster 720. I have read through the three threads and i am a lot more confused. I want to install the latest dolby uwp app, dts uwp app and soundblaster uwp app. I do not know if i am to still install the same modded driver or using microsoft default high definition driver? Thanks


----------



## Hemant (Jul 28, 2018)

Link folder is empty


----------



## Diogo Silva (Jul 29, 2018)

Hemant said:


> Link folder is empty


What Link?


----------



## Nmitsia (Jul 31, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> What Link?



Link is down. Please reupload latest version.


----------



## chrisnfs93 (Jul 31, 2018)

hi guys, im new in this forum, i want to install viper4windows, but i read on the site wich it cant support realtek hd drivers, i installed to try and it not works... So we have a solution for this?


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 31, 2018)

chrisnfs93 said:


> hi guys, im new in this forum, i want to install viper4windows, but i read on the site wich it cant support realtek hd drivers, i installed to try and it not works... So we have a solution for this?


http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3820924


Nmitsia said:


> Link is down. Please reupload latest version.


either read what other ask you in order to give you back help or stop trolling.


----------



## jatney (Jul 31, 2018)

why is that when i click the link it brings me to one drive website and it says there that the folder is empty there is the screenshot see whats wrong i think maybe just reply to my email with the files pls i really want to install it, I'm waiting for your reply asap. Thank You


----------



## chrisnfs93 (Jul 31, 2018)

night_mare007 said:


> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3820924
> 
> either read what other ask you in order to give you back help or stop trolling.


sound enhancer is additional? Or i need it too for fully working? Thanks a lot for the answer! Im beginning an audiophile 
EDIT: viper4windows modded link's is gone... Someone can re-upload it? ty


----------



## ronrey (Aug 1, 2018)

i've followed the instructions. copied the following kga files.
still cannot detect my audio device, im just lost now.
any suggestion are welcome.
thank you.


----------



## OMER (Aug 1, 2018)

ronrey said:


> i've followed the instructions. copied the following kga files.
> still cannot detect my audio device, im just lost now.
> any suggestion are welcome.
> thank you.
> ...



Here is the All in one Creative Audio Enhancers Activator by Romulus

Disable Antivirus

First remove all kga files from Softwarelock folder

Extract Activator.rar file

Run 'Finalize'

Input number 6 & hit enter to activate Sound BlasterX 720 UWP App


----------



## ronrey (Aug 1, 2018)

@OMER thank you so much. it worked now.


----------



## totalpow (Aug 1, 2018)

Where is specific instructions to get where ronrey is above? Thks


----------



## Nmitsia (Aug 1, 2018)

night_mare007 said:


> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/05/sound-enhancer.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3820924
> 
> either read what other ask you in order to give you back help or stop trolling.



What trolling? The onedrive folder is empty. Please reupload somewhere the latest version so we can download the latest version. Thats what i said.


----------



## OMER (Aug 1, 2018)

ronrey said:


> @OMER thank you so much. it worked now.



It's My Pleasure


----------



## nandobpj (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm having a problem with my driver. My "speakers fill" option is not working. I tryed to unistall driver and to use Microsoft's version, just to test it, and worked well, but only in 5.1 (i'm using a Razer Tiamat, so it should be 7.1). Can any of these custom drivers help me?


----------



## hawkie2010 (Aug 3, 2018)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...


anychance you could share this file again plz Dj


----------



## chrisnfs93 (Aug 3, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Download the driver file, unzip it, the install guide is on readme.txt
> 
> ==================================================================================
> 
> ...


Someone can re-upload this? I need a lot...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 3, 2018)

hawkie2010 said:


> anychance you could share this file again plz Dj


He has not been here for almost 9 months unfortunately.


----------



## BastyTH (Aug 3, 2018)

in windows 7 I found the drivers and software uses LFX GFX, is it possible to make it use SFX EFX line in win8 and 10 ?


----------



## theone123 (Aug 3, 2018)

HI, i was trying to install the realtek modded driver form @alanfox2000,
i was able to install the driver but from there i got lost. it said to run software for realtek mod driver and i did not know what it was so i continued and it said Patch RltkAPO64.dll  which i did but it said to
"right Click Playbacks Devices - > properties -> Format Tab -> Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive ( 5.1 Surround )" but that option was not available
. So i continued to install the software "dolby app" but it said the sku of dax3 is not supported so i tried dts but that said to run FX_Configurator and that is is Chinese so i got lost uninstalled the software and posted this. thanks in advance. if you have a better mod with instructions that would help as well


----------



## Calibos (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Guys.

I am totally lost here.

I'll outline what I want to achieve and then hopefully someone can point to instructions to do what I want to achieve.

I've a 6700K on an Asus Z170-A motherboard running Windows 10 64 bit with the Realtek ALC892 Chipset running on 6.0.1.8485 drivers. I have the integrated audio 5.1 Line outs connected to an old Sony DB930 Receivers 5.1 Channel analogue inputs. ie. I am only using the Receivers amps not its Dolby Digital or old Pro Logic 1 decoders. I also have the mobo connected to the amp with an optical SPdif cable. Movie consumption is fine. I use kodi to play my movies/tvshows and the DD 5.1 Sound tracks are decoded by the Realtek and outputed on the discrete analogue outputs to the Receivers 5.1 analogue speaker inputs. 

I retired this old Sony DB930 receiver to my PC/VR Bedroom after I bought a new Sony DN1080 Receiver for the main Home Theater room. I love the Dolby Pro Logic 2x etc audio enhancement of 2 Channel Movies/Tv Shows and Music. ie. Outputing 2 channel audio sources as psuedo multichannel audio to my physical 5.1 speakers.

I discovered that my Realtek integrated audio might also be able to do this and thats how I found my way here.

I followed this guide by AlanFox2000

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...od-for-windows-10.232921/page-34#post-3815052

Given I have Windows 10 64bit I followed the VAC with APO guide.

I didn't get any errors but the audio crackles and the Dolby Advanced V2 Tab in the Line 1 VAC audio properties doesn't change the sound when switching between Movie, Music and Game modes and no audio is output over the centre or rear speakers only front left and right. Sound goes off when I click the Off button on the dolby tab.


What have I done wrong?


----------



## Calibos (Aug 6, 2018)

Arrghh!! Tried the non VAC method and Got Dolby, Dolby Plus and Dolby Atmos Tabs in Speaker Properties. On/off does something to the sound but still only outputs sound from my front left and right speakers and nothering from the Centre or Rears. At least its not crackling sound like the VAC attempt. No program control panel though so I figured that must be what this UWP malarkey is all about so eventually I thought I managed to install Dolby Audio UWP app via the Powershell method but when I click the Dolby Audio start menu item I just get a black window that says. "there is a problem accessing the Dolby Audio Driver. Please restart the computer or reinstall the driver if the problem persists". Did both. neither worked. I then said to hell with all this and tried to restore my computer to the restore point that I set up before I started all this. The System Restore failed for that restore point and the previous two automatic ones too. So all this crap is still on my system and my Windows 10 install is still in that Test mode according to the text on the bottom right of my screen. Nearly wish I hadn't started all this now.

For the Love of God...

HELP ME!!!!   ;-) ;-) LOL


----------



## Miguejun (Aug 6, 2018)

They could do a video tutorial, to see what we failed in the installation of apo driver, I would be very grateful.


----------



## theone123 (Aug 6, 2018)

What is the best mod for Creative sound blasterx 720 with a tutorial, as when i have done it i keep getting "your audio device cannot be found"
the activator does not work


----------



## grich (Aug 15, 2018)

Can someone please tell me what is the Realtek UAD driver?  Can this be used by all sound chips by realtek or just the latest sound chips?  And does this driver contain the dolby enhancements?

What is the APO driver and what does it do?  Do you need to uninstall the official realtek drivers to install this?

Short of digging through over a hundred post between multiple forums, and I've tried, I still don't have answers for either of these questions.  Can someone be kind enough to give me a short explanation to lead me the right way here?


----------



## jatney (Aug 16, 2018)

Can you send the all the files to me because I cannot download the file when I click the link it brings me to a one drive site and its saying that the folder is empty


----------



## Diogo Silva (Aug 17, 2018)

jatney said:


> Can you send the all the files to me because I cannot download the file when I click the link it brings me to a one drive site and its saying that the folder is empty



You have here:
Compatible With:​Dolby, DTS Audio, Sound BlasterX 720º and Equalizer APO​
*Credits/Modder: Alanfox2000*


----------



## jatney (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank You very much appreciate it


----------



## Canuck70 (Aug 19, 2018)

Does anyone still have a link to this download?


----------



## jatney (Aug 20, 2018)

Canuck70 said:


> Does anyone still have a link to this download?


above bro the one Diogo Silva replied to my comment


----------



## Vinit raj (Aug 20, 2018)

Can u provide me link for downloading these software

Can i use dolby atmos and dts both in one pc. And provide me audio mod link


----------



## OMER (Aug 20, 2018)

Vinit raj said:


> Can i use dolby atmos and dts both in one pc. And provide me audio mod link



Using both at a time generates distorted & crackling sound, single is always best


----------



## jatney (Aug 20, 2018)

Vinit raj said:


> Can u provide me link for downloading these software


Just go get it above i also ask for the link to donwload it



Vinit raj said:


> Can i use dolby atmos and dts both in one pc. And provide me audio mod link


Yes you can use it thats what im using right now but i didnt get it from here. Im using dolby theater v4 with a modification of dts and its pretty good i like it if you want the file just tell me and ill give you and also if you dont know how to install it let me know then i will teach you


----------



## Vinit raj (Aug 20, 2018)

Ya plz give me file and also installation instruction. Thanks


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2018)

Please do not post your email address, its for your protection and we suggest taking them to PMs (you can exchange email address' there).


----------



## jatney (Aug 20, 2018)

bogmali said:


> Please do not post your email address, its for your protection and we suggest taking them to PMs (you can exchange email address' there).


Sorry but i dont know how to pm him


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2018)

jatney said:


> Sorry but i dont know how to pm him



Click  username and select start conversation


----------



## jatney (Aug 20, 2018)

bogmali said:


> Click  username and select start conversation


Yeah i already did sorry i dont know there was like that here im new


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2018)

jatney said:


> Yeah i already did sorry i dont know there was like that here im new



No worries


----------



## Vinit raj (Aug 21, 2018)

You can upload in google drive and then give me link


----------



## jatney (Aug 21, 2018)

Vinit raj said:


> You can upload in google drive and then give me link


I cant send to you the file by email or pm here


----------



## herogab (Aug 25, 2018)

hi u dont need the realtek driver just the apo driver http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/
im using a usb device and it work


----------



## herogab (Aug 28, 2018)

i dont know why all people  use dolby atmos game edition when  the dolby sound system is better and the game mode is cool


----------



## herogab (Aug 30, 2018)

you need try dolby audio premium with dolby atmos for headephone it freaking awesome   do not forget dolby for headphone can be activate  for 30 day after you need paid but windows sonic include compatibility with atmos and digital so  dolby audio premium and sonic is ok


----------



## Màthair (Sep 1, 2018)

https://www.softzone.es/2018/05/29/sabemos-windows-10-redstone-5/


----------



## Luxkeiwoker (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey guys, I installed alanfox2000 modded drivers and everything seem to be working, except the realtek control panel won't open. I can click as many times as I want, it just doesn't want to show up. The weird thing is, that I receive the messages of unplugged and newly plugged in cables, which is coming from the realtek software. Any hint?

Also the optical output doesn't seem to have Dolby Atmos enabled, can I change that somehow?


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 14, 2018)

Luxkeiwoker said:


> Hey guys, I installed alanfox2000 modded drivers and everything seem to be working, except the realtek control panel won't open. I can click as many times as I want, it just doesn't want to show up. The weird thing is, that I receive the messages of unplugged and newly plugged in cables, which is coming from the realtek software. Any hint?
> 
> Also the optical output doesn't seem to have Dolby Atmos enabled, can I change that somehow?



what kind of computer are you using, Luxkeiwoker?  and what version of the modded drivers from alanfox2000 did you use?
also what is the *hardware ID number* of your Realtek audio device?  use this link from Dell to determine hardware ID of Realtek audio hardware:
https://www.dell.com/support/articl...ivers-for-devices-using-a-hardware-id?lang=en


----------



## wolfy (Sep 14, 2018)

please   someone  can  upload  again   the first post   DJUrko drivers 
because  the file has been removed   
DJUrko Link to Download is https://1drv.ms/f/s!AkGtxiGigudSo2wd2NrXdZX4cxh3 

please    thank you !


----------



## Luxkeiwoker (Sep 16, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> what kind of computer are you using, Luxkeiwoker?  and what version of the modded drivers from alanfox2000 did you use?
> also what is the *hardware ID number* of your Realtek audio device?  use this link from Dell to determine hardware ID of Realtek audio hardware:
> https://www.dell.com/support/articl...ivers-for-devices-using-a-hardware-id?lang=en



I'm using an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0 with Realtek ALC892  chipset.

I downloaded the following from one of Alanfox2000's post.

Realtek 6.0.1.8366 & 6.0.1.8302 driver mod x64
Original by http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_17b2ea0820102xad0.html
Download: https://pastebin.com/44NhNEGd

The Hardware ID shown in the Device Manager is

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_10438436&REV_1003

The issue persists. Still not able top open the Realtek control panel, although it is working in the background.


----------



## jordon.dias (Sep 19, 2018)

Luxkeiwoker said:


> I'm using an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0 with Realtek ALC892  chipset.
> 
> I downloaded the following from one of Alanfox2000's post.
> 
> ...


use complete realtek setup (replace win64 in that with alanfox version ) and install to get realtek control panel


----------



## Norvator (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi guys
I have realtek audio with nahimic 2 in msi laptop, I would like to test the mods, but I do not know which one to test or how to install them, would you help me?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Sep 30, 2018)

Norvator said:


> Hi guys
> I have realtek audio with nahimic 2 in msi laptop, I would like to test the mods, but I do not know which one to test or how to install them, would you help me?


In my opinion, I prefer Creative Sound BlasterX 720º app than Dolby Digital or DTS Audio.
NOTE: If you try install another mod, you will lost Nahimic 2.

But, If you want to try, Download it.
Compatible With: Sound BlasterX 720º, Dolby, DTS Audio and Equalizer APO
*Credits/Modder: Alanfox2000.*

I also, wanted install Nahimic or Sonic Studio in my Desktop With Realtek 883 Chip, but I can't.


----------



## Norvator (Sep 30, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> In my opinion, I prefer Creative Sound BlasterX 720º app than Dolby Digital or DTS Audio.
> NOTE: If you try install another mod, you will lost Nahimic 2.
> 
> But, If you want to try, Download it.
> ...



I have installed Sound Blaster xFi MB5 and I have Nahimic 2, apparently there is no conflict, I do not know how it would go with sound blaster x720.

Note:
I'm reading the instructions in the file, but I do not understand this:
-It is recommend to instal Dolby Atmos Sound System and ...., how do i install it?, there is no file
-In the software folder I see many programs, do I just have to install Dolby UWP APP?
-Unlock Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive ?


----------



## night_mare007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Have anyone upgraded to win 10 1809 (RS5) and managed to get digital 5.1 line under the 'advanced' tab ? ( 1809 released TODAY )
previous FX configurator settings that gave me digial 5.1 on win10 1803, simply REFUSES to work for win10 1809.... WTF ?!

UPDATE:
OK, i've uninstall everything releated to audio driver, APO etc... download latest files from PureSoftApps, and installed drivers, APO FRESH.
I got back digital 5.1 DDL and DTSi just as before ( few FXConfigurator tweaks )....
BUT even though I used the SAME "FX Configurator" configuration before on my win10 1803 - NOW SB720 refuses to work on win10 1809 !

*I think 1809 require new KGA licence files for SB720 - anyone ?*


----------



## herogab (Oct 6, 2018)

wolfy said:


> please   someone  can  upload  again   the first post   DJUrko drivers
> because  the file has been removed
> DJUrko Link to Download is https://1drv.ms/f/s!AkGtxiGigudSo2wd2NrXdZX4cxh3
> 
> please    thank you !


rip good luck if you find it  but the only advantage is the easy multi apo  effect


----------



## Norvator (Oct 6, 2018)

OMER said:


> Here is the All in one Creative Audio Enhancers Activator by Romulus
> 
> Disable Antivirus
> 
> ...



Hi.
I'm testing in a virtual machine before installing on main pc but the same thing appears to me.
I followed this steps
installation

i only have in_ programData/Creative/Softwarelock:_ *CTLNBK2HX2.kga
Note:* I already tried to eliminate it, the system was also restarted
What can be wrong?


----------



## AliceSen (Oct 8, 2018)

I use the p870dmg notebook sound card type alc892. However, it has problems with optical fiber. This device does not support or cannot play test.


----------



## OMER (Oct 8, 2018)

Norvator said:


> Hi.
> I'm testing in a virtual machine before installing on main pc but the same thing appears to me.
> I followed this steps
> installation
> ...



Try it in Actual PC


----------



## Norvator (Oct 8, 2018)

OMER said:


> Try it in Actual PC



Hi, I tried it on my main pc (windows 10 64bits 1809) but the same message appears
*i followed this Installation Guide: (alanfox 2000)*


Disable Driver Signature Verification (Run cmd as admin, type "*bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS*" enter & type "*bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON*"  enter  (without the ""), reboot.
Unsintall Current Realtek Audio Driver
Copy RltkAPO64.DLL, RltkAPO.DLL,HDXMB3H.inf inf files to Realtek Mod Driver\WIN32 or WIN64
Install thought Devices Mangers or Realtek Setup.exe
Install Software for Realtek Mod Driver ( my case: CreativeSBX720)
remove all kga files from Softwarelock folder
Extract Activator.rar file
Run 'Finalize'
Input number 6 & hit enter to activate Sound BlasterX 720 UWP App
What else can I do?


----------



## bisko (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey Guys!

I have an asrock x399 taichi motherboard with alc1220 sound on it. Operation system is win10 1803. When install the realtek driver it is like i don't have sound card.


----------



## OMER (Oct 9, 2018)

bisko said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I have an asrock x399 taichi motherboard with alc1220 sound on it. Operation system is win10 1803. When install the realtek driver it is like i don't have sound card.
> View attachment 108286



Uninstall everything you installed, remove RltkAPO64.DLL, RltkAPO.DLL,HDXMB3H.inf inf files
Download Sound Blaster X720 Desktop version from this website - https://dldolby.blogspot.com/
It automatically installs kga files
Site has instructions to install
First try it in VMWare
If problem still persists, Reinstall Windows 10


----------



## bisko (Oct 9, 2018)

Is is possible that the onboard audio is wrong? Becasue i think i should see it in the device manager even if there is no driver installed.


----------



## OMER (Oct 9, 2018)

bisko said:


> Is is possible that the onboard audio is wrong? Becasue i think i should see it in the device manager even if there is no driver installed.



All Audio Enhancers shared by Alanfox works best with only Realtek Audio Chips


----------



## Màthair (Oct 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> Try it in Actual PC



In a virtual machine you can`t install none driver, or use the fx configurator (or other software like this), because is impossible. The driver u could use is the realtek of ur phisical machine, but never will let you use it w/ the FX configurator. I don`t understand why try to do absurd things on their computers.

I think is better u use and installon the physical machine, is the better idea.

A Huge, Mathair.


----------



## OMER (Oct 9, 2018)

Màthair said:


> In a virtual machine you can`t install none driver, or use the fx configurator (or other software like this), because is impossible. The driver u could use is the realtek of ur phisical machine, but never will let you use it w/ the FX configurator. I don`t understand why try to do absurd things on their computers.
> 
> I think is better u use and installon the physical machine, is the better idea.
> 
> A Huge, Mathair.



Longtime no see friend


----------



## Màthair (Oct 9, 2018)

OMER said:


> Longtime no see friend


 
Don`t worry @OMER , i`m here always, all the days i put an eye on the pages and the new things the people writes and publish. A GREAT HUGE 4 u my dear friend, have a nice day!.


----------



## Norvator (Oct 9, 2018)

Màthair said:


> In a virtual machine you can`t install none driver, or use the fx configurator (or other software like this), because is impossible. The driver u could use is the realtek of ur phisical machine, but never will let you use it w/ the FX configurator. I don`t understand why try to do absurd things on their computers.
> 
> I think is better u use and installon the physical machine, is the better idea.
> 
> A Huge, Mathair.



I get the same on my main PC,
I have changed my windows, now I'm with windows 10 pro 1803 clean


----------



## vexa (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi, I simply want a little improvement over my dull, plain realtek onboard soundcard, yet there are too many files and tutorials here and for a total newbie like me, it's kinda confusing to choose which one to install and how to get them work. I just can't *"try each one of these and if it doesn't work, reinstall ur windows, lol". *This is my work PC, I can't reinstall them. I see UWP, APO, what are those? are there any link that contains all information regarding this topic? is there any AIO installer to install any APO, UWP, etc?
Sorry if I sound stoopid, I'd like to learn more but I don't have time to scroll through 60 pages is there a FAQs somewhere?

My current situation: i've uninstalled my realtek driver, so it's now on windows audio driver. I want to try some enhancements like SB720, maybe? What files are needed and where can I get those? Do I still need to reinstall realtek driver alongside these mods? Too many questions.

setup:
MSI H61M-P31 G3 (ALC887)
old 2.1 speaker and some cheap over ear headphone.
Windows 10 RS5


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 11, 2018)

vexa said:


> Hi, I simply want a little improvement over my dull, plain realtek onboard soundcard, yet there are too many files and tutorials here and for a total newbie like me, it's kinda confusing to choose which one to install and how to get them work. I just can't *"try each one of these and if it doesn't work, reinstall ur windows, lol". *This is my work PC, I can't reinstall them. I see UWP, APO, what are those? are there any link that contains all information regarding this topic? is there any AIO installer to install any APO, UWP, etc?
> Sorry if I sound stoopid, I'd like to learn more but I don't have time to scroll through 60 pages is there a FAQs somewhere?
> 
> My current situation: i've uninstalled my realtek driver, so it's now on windows audio driver. I want to try some enhancements like SB720, maybe? What files are needed and where can I get those? Do I still need to reinstall realtek driver alongside these mods? Too many questions.
> ...



I would recommend you to make a separate thread so as to be able to discuss your case individually. That said, I would recommend you to go to this youtube page  to have an idea of any audio enhancer.
Your case seem to benefit more of APO driver installation (Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows). APO Enhancer is best for cases where there is headphone/stereo speaker.
This page is quite old and DJ Urko has never updated his/her mod.
APO driver is the most regularly updated version.
Other pages (unlocked DDP/DTS Connect) are not for you; you use 2.1; these pages are for optical 5.1.
APO driver works fine on stock Windows driver; I am using APO driver on stock Windows driver.

When you reply, do not forget to include usage (movie, music, game). Better recommendations can be given.


----------



## vexa (Oct 11, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> I would recommend you to make a separate thread so as to be able to discuss your case individually. That said, I would recommend you to go to this youtube page  to have an idea of any audio enhancer.
> Your case seem to benefit more of APO driver installation (Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows). APO Enhancer is best for cases where there is headphone/stereo speaker.
> This page is quite old and DJ Urko has never updated his/her mod.
> APO driver is the most regularly updated version.
> ...




Hey, thanks for the quick reply, I really appreciate it. Still got some questions but I'm moving to @alanfox2000 thread, Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows.


----------



## Epoch (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I have a weird issue that's restricting me from being able to use ATMOS Spatial Audio on my AMD GPU HDMI main output. Tried everything to fix it but to no avail. So i'm looking for a way around it, can't hold my breath for Microsoft or Dolby to fit it.

I noticed that this RealTek Driver mod was also able to work via S/pdif and HDMI and also NVIDIA HDMI.

Is there any way to make it work for the AMD High Definition Audio Device / HDMI?

Cheers.


----------



## TrePlex360 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version ... of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...


Hello everyone! i am a little late fella and would like to download the ultimate drivers. but the download is currently not working! does anybody have the drivers and if so could you please dm me a download link? thanks!


----------



## jemmos (Oct 13, 2018)

sadly, the certific's for any of the atmos software installs have all expired, and can not install via powershell anymore.  Be wary of uninstalling, and reinstalling.  oh.  and this is the last valid link i w was using for the packages if you still needed it treplex360.

*REALTEK MOD DRIVERS*


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi!
I have the original Urko file, but since he is not online i cannot asking his without permission, but still great to have this file anyway in my SSD drive 

So here it is the link:

https://www8.zippyshare.com/v/GocuYl2k/file.html

Anyone one of the mods can replace his original OneDrive link to my link on the frontpage?
Thanx in advance


----------



## Diogo Silva (Oct 14, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Hi!
> I have the original Urko file, but since he is not online i cannot asking his without permission, but still great to have this file anyway in my SSD drive
> 
> So here it is the link:
> ...


Do you know if it's this mod is compatible with Creative Programs, Like Sound Blaster MB-XFI5 or the Lasted Sound BlasterX 720º?
Thanks for sharing this Mod, because I need Surround Sound in Analog and HDMI Cables.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Oct 15, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> Do you know if it's this mod is compatible with Creative Programs, Like Sound Blaster MB-XFI5 or the Lasted Sound BlasterX 720º?
> Thanks for sharing this Mod, because I need Surround Sound in Analog and HDMI Cables.



Thanx a lot for your response 
I never use Creative programs, so try it whatever 
I have myself finally forced to modding since last November and the result is very-very tricky, because you don't know what's happening with the results...
I tried the Urko mod in win 7 with Dolby/DTS 5.1 and my laptop has/had freezed...
Anyway I try this again in win 10 when i'm done with my computer fitting up and share it in public here with or without credits from Urko 

Cheers

J


----------



## ethaniel86 (Oct 19, 2018)

jemmos said:


> sadly, the certific's for any of the atmos software installs have all expired, and can not install via powershell anymore.  Be wary of uninstalling, and reinstalling.  oh.  and this is the last valid link i w was using for the packages if you still needed it treplex360.
> 
> *REALTEK MOD DRIVERS*



any workaround for this issue? I new here about to install Dolby Atmos


----------



## Diogo Silva (Oct 21, 2018)

ethaniel86 said:


> any workaround for this issue? I new here about to install Dolby Atmos


Open the other file, that extension is *.AppxBundle
NOTE: These APPS is only compatible with Windows 10.*


----------



## ethaniel86 (Oct 24, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> Open the other file, that extension is *.AppxBundle
> NOTE: These APPS is only compatible with Windows 10.*



I have searched all the folders no such file with .appxbundle extension. I'm on Windows 10.


----------



## Globespy (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello!
Sorry if this has been asked before but I have my head spinning downloading drivers that ultimately don't resolve my issues!

AsRock Z370 Extreme4 with ALC1220
NE5532 Premium Headset Amplifier for Front Panel 

This board/chipset combo seems to be plagued with audio issues (mostly popping and clicking noises) and the problem is that I can't find any Realtek drivers that don't cause unusable interference when connecting headphones to the front panel.
It's not a hardware issue as the generic Microsoft HD Audio drivers work almost perfectly.
AsRock says nothing is wrong despite their forum members saying differently, and they removed the older drivers that apparently worked ok for whatever reason.

I have tried so many different drivers that I've lost track of what I have tried and what I haven't.

Appreciate if anyone could please direct me to a driver for my setup that works. I don't need Dolby or DTS since I only connect headphones to the front panel and desktop speakers to the rear motherboard connection.

Win 10 1809 (x64)

Thanks!


----------



## jinsk8r (Oct 25, 2018)

FUTURE_SOLDIER said:


> *Guys   BOOM_3D beta build is out now for windows 10 with 15 days trial period.....!!!!!!!
> check this out!!!!              this is awesome!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 108744*




*Not impressive, at all. The only thing this software does is to increase the bass and modify your EQ so you "feel" more immersive, surround sound is not there at all. When you turn off the front R channel, there is still so much sound from front R channel speaking on other channels.*
*Uninstalled after 5mins.*


----------



## Diogo Silva (Oct 26, 2018)

jinsk8r said:


> *Not impressive, at all. The only thing this software does is to increase the bass and modify your EQ so you "feel" more immersive, surround sound is not there at all. When you turn off the front R channel, there is still so much sound from front R channel speaking on other channels.
> Uninstalled after 5mins.*


Totally agree, it happened to me, because I have 5.1 Surround System and when I installed the Boom 3D the program only Output in Stereo.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Oct 26, 2018)

ethaniel86 said:


> I have searched all the folders no such file with .appxbundle extension. I'm on Windows 10.


Try install This


----------



## Raj.S (Oct 27, 2018)

How can I install this on HP Probook x360 440 g1 with conexant audio?


----------



## WIZZTHEJUICE (Oct 27, 2018)

hey, can someone link me to the updated version of creative sound blasterX 720 ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 27, 2018)

*NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*

*ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*

*DIGITAL OUTPUT: DDL AND DTS*

*DOWNLOAD*

*WARNING: SOUND BLASTER X 720° REQUIRES NET FRAMEWORK. DO NOT INCLUDE IT IN THIS PACKAGE BY SIZE, BEING NECESSARY TO DOWNLOAD IT FROM MICROSOFT SITE.
FOLLOW THE .NET FRAMEWORK DOWNLOAD LINK:*



Spoiler: DOWNLOAD .NET FRAMEWORK



*.NET FRAMEWORK 4.7.2*



*


Spoiler: FEATURES ON THIS PACKAGE:



1 - REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER 6.0.1.8551 (SIGNED BY ME)
2 - CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP) VERSION 3.2.28.0
3 - REALTEK ASIO DRIVERS
4 - BONUS: MY DIGITAL CERTIFICATE FOR INSTALL DRIVER
5 - BONUS: MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ ALL IN ONE PACKAGE


*
*GOOD RESORT TO ALL*


----------



## WIZZTHEJUICE (Oct 28, 2018)

WIZZTHEJUICE said:


> hey, can someone link me to the updated version of creative sound blasterX 720 ?


AND WITHOUT REALTEK


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 28, 2018)

WIZZTHEJUICE said:


> AND WITHOUT REALTEK


LINK


----------



## demonich (Oct 28, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*
> 
> *ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*
> ...


The drivers work fine, but the microphone gain doesn't work.


----------



## eraser (Oct 28, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*
> 
> *ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*
> ...


Do these new versions still work on windows 1607 (alc887)? Since my latest mobo drivers need a newer version of windows, and they weight ~20MB rather than the canonical 200MB


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 28, 2018)

eraser said:


> Do these new versions still work on windows 1607 (alc887)? Since my latest mobo drivers need a newer version of windows, and they weight ~20MB rather than the canonical 200MB


YES


----------



## harris123424 (Oct 28, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*
> 
> *ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*
> ...



Please help, I unistall Realtek driver and creative and install again apo driver,now doesnt work APO creative UWP...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 29, 2018)

harris123424 said:


> Please help, I unistall Realtek driver and creative and install again apo driver,now doesnt work APO creative UWP...


This package already has Sound BlasterX 720 ° integrated, being installed automatically, not requiring the UWP version.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 1, 2018)

#1 Original Link Fix
Download

NEW Dolby Digital Plus driver 7.6.7.1

Lenovo Win10 audio driver
Link

Good News
Dolby digital plus is supported Dolby ATMOS
Link

The Dolby digital plus version 7.6.7.2 is
will probably be somewhere on the Lenovo Web site.


Sound BlasterX AE-5 driver is  support 
the Sound BlasterX 720 with Sound Blaster Connect, HOAL, Connecton service
Link


----------



## aiolia1010 (Nov 1, 2018)

good evening, excuse my english I use a translator.
I wanted to know if with a headphone we can enjoy the sound dolby to.thanks


----------



## Norvator (Nov 2, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*
> 
> *ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*
> ...



Thank you very much for the driver, but it does not work for me, I have Realtek Audio, the installation ends without any errors, reboot and nothing.
Something similar happened with the Apo driver and FX, it was resolved with the permission to registers . In this case I do not know how to do it


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 2, 2018)

*FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER:*

*ADDED DTS TAB IN OPTICAL OUT OPTIONS*

*FOLLOW IMAGE:*





*AVAILABLE SOON TO DOWNLOAD...*


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 2, 2018)

I prefer DTS Digital Enhancement that on APO Driver.

DTS: Neo PC can be only enabled if you set speaker configuration to multichannel.

You can only DTS: Neo PC  find music mode, movie mode and sound stage expansion options on Realtek HD Audio Manager.

For DTS Digital Enhancement, these 3 options can be Surround Sensation property page. And also you can find more options such as enable mix LFE, speaker angle, speaker/headphone mode.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Nov 3, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER:*
> 
> *ADDED DTS TAB IN OPTICAL OUT OPTIONS*
> 
> ...



What are the tabs that have the analog outputs? The same?
The mod is compatible with 5.1 Surround System? Because I have.
Thanks and Good Luck.



Norvator said:


> Thank you very much for the driver, but it does not work for me, I have Realtek Audio, the installation ends without any errors, reboot and nothing.
> Something similar happened with the Apo driver and FX, it was resolved with the permission to registers . In this case I do not know how to do it
> 
> View attachment 109741


View my post in this link.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 3, 2018)

*FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER: (FIXED!)*

*ADDED DTS TAB IN OPTICAL OUT OPTIONS*

*FOLLOW IMAGE:*

*View attachment 109750*

*LINK TO DOWNLOAD:*
*ONEDRIVE*

*GOOD RESORT TO ALL*


----------



## Norvator (Nov 3, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> What are the tabs that have the analog outputs? The same?
> The mod is compatible with 5.1 Surround System? Because I have.
> Thanks and Good Luck.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but this does not solve it


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 4, 2018)

I have created a collection of Sound Blaster series that everyone can use. 
Thanks guys !!
Link


----------



## Norvator (Nov 5, 2018)

hi guys
Someone knows how I can completely remove enhanced audio driver?. I've reinstalled my original realtek driver but  it installs a dolby audio, i've tried to remove but when i install realtek again it get appear. This is because I do not have the sound effects tab in control panel.
anyone can help me?
thanks


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 6, 2018)

I have a MSI B450 Pro Carbon Gaming and I have tried to follow everything but with Asian and Spanish etc... I am surprised I haven screwed my Windows 10 up.  What do I need so I can just install it to get rid of the turd known as Nahimic 2?

I tried everything for the SoundConnect but it just said the hardware was not found.  I have spent the last two hours trying to follow all of this stuff and going from web site to web site via links posted here but damn it I have gotten nowhere.

What is the file(s) I need to install?

Thank you.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 6, 2018)

Norvator said:


> hi guys
> Someone knows how I can completely remove enhanced audio driver?. I've reinstalled my original realtek driver but  it installs a dolby audio, i've tried to remove but when i install realtek again it get appear. This is because I do not have the sound effects tab in control panel.
> anyone can help me?
> thanks
> ...





Try use the this two softwere
DriverStoreExplorer 
Link

DDU
Link



DarkAlchemist said:


> I have a MSI B450 Pro Carbon Gaming and I have tried to follow everything but with Asian and Spanish etc... I am surprised I haven screwed my Windows 10 up.  What do I need so I can just install it to get rid of the turd known as Nahimic 2?
> 
> I tried everything for the SoundConnect but it just said the hardware was not found.  I have spent the last two hours trying to follow all of this stuff and going from web site to web site via links posted here but damn it I have gotten nowhere.
> 
> ...



1. edit HDXRT file.

2. Run GENKGA as administrator




3. install realtek setup 
4. Enjoy


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 6, 2018)

Have a link for the driver install that was used in that screenshot and that GENKGA program?  First time I heard about Genka and I have no idea what it is even saying as I can't read that language.

Thank you.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 6, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> Have a link for the driver install that was used in that screenshot and that GENKGA program?  First time I heard about Genka and I have no idea what it is even saying as I can't read that language.
> 
> Thank you.



i used south korea language And
File is Here
Link

Good Luck !


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 6, 2018)

My HDXRT file is a cat file so in binary where I can't modify it.

Thank you for the link to that program.

edit:  Seems your HDXRT.inf is my HDXMB3H.inf file.  Is that right as I found those references in it.


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 7, 2018)

I did it and installed it after modifying that file but nothing changed and I still have the same old panel come up asking me for nahimic.  Where is the Dolby stuff or the Creative stuff at?


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 7, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> I did it and installed it after modifying that file but nothing changed and I still have the same old panel come up asking me for nahimic.  Where is the Dolby stuff or the Creative stuff at?


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 7, 2018)

I use SPDIF out not analog.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 7, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> I use SPDIF out not analog.



I don't  know that X720 software supports SPDIF
But CiNEMA 3 is Supported SPDIF




The Dolby digital live and dts connect (SPDIF only) are unstable.
Aslo you can Reference to this forum
Link

Provide the latest drivers to help with the forum.


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh, lord more jumping through hoops.  Is there anything I need that is concise and to the point?  This chasing after post after post is crazy.

I do thank you for all of your help on this.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 7, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> Oh, lord more jumping through hoops.  Is there anything I need that is concise and to the point?  This chasing after post after post is crazy.
> 
> I do thank you for all of your help on this.



Many people see this question and answered
  We have eliminated many questions that will arise in the future.


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Well, I asked over there on that thread and let's see if I get an answer because I am starting to think this board isn't going to allow the Creative Connect to work.


----------



## keltenshi (Nov 8, 2018)

My motherboard only supports the Realtek drivers FF10 Creative, others versions don't work.
It came with Creative Sound Cinema 3.

However I want to use Spatial sound, more especifically Dolby Atmos for headphones, but the option is greyed out with the realtek drivers (using 8564) (but I think it's due to the creative signature thing).

I can only use Spatial with Microsoft's default audio driver, the ones windows installs automatically.

I used this Spatial sound option in my older machine, which also had a realtek chip. Since it works with the default drivers it leads me to believe this has something to do with the driver FF10 signature.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 8, 2018)

keltenshi said:


> My motherboard only supports the Realtek drivers FF10 Creative, others versions don't work.
> It came with Creative Sound Cinema 3.
> 
> However I want to use Spatial sound, more especifically Dolby Atmos for headphones, but the option is greyed out with the realtek drivers (using 8564) (but I think it's due to the creative signature thing).
> ...







Windows10 Pro 1809 - 17763.107
Dolby ATMOS has disappeared.
But it still works.


----------



## keltenshi (Nov 8, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> View attachment 110128
> 
> Windows10 Pro 1809 - 17763.107
> Dolby ATMOS has disappeared.
> But it still works.




If you look at my screenshot that option is greyed out.

edit: hmm I have version 1803... I will install the october update then.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 8, 2018)

Dj Urko said:


> yesssssss make and other effects for your speakers
> 
> 
> show me your realtek sound manager please I want to see your speakers also and spdif device in the sound manager that's important for me and you must have also dolby digital plus via spdif please install full the driver and send a screeshots of all thank you my friend
> ...






hey Dj Urko, Are you still active?
I installed DHTv4 and got Dolby digital Tap of SPDIF
Here's the link ... Come back !
Link


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 8, 2018)

No help over there so I must concur that I am fucked.

Thanks for your help with this though.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> No help over there so I must concur that I am fucked.
> 
> Thanks for your help with this though.


Try this:

https://www8.zippyshare.com/v/GocuYl2k/file.html 
It is Urko's first mod that I owned at my external HDD


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 8, 2018)

I remember that from ages ago when I was on my core2duo from 2009 to 2017.  I never needed it back then but with this new motherboard and the shitastic Nahimic (shit company too) I do.

Thanks for this and I will install it today and let you know.

For all of the stuff I installed and did above do I need to undo anything before I install this?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> I remember that from ages ago when I was on my core2duo from 2009 to 2017.  I never needed it back then but with this new motherboard and the shitastic Nahimic (shit company too) I do.
> 
> Thanks for this and I will install it today and let you know.
> 
> For all of the stuff I installed and did above do I need to undo anything before I install this?




Great 

A bit offtopic:
I had bought last week an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 with manufactured DTS Connect and DTS UltraPC II and i had problems with mods with the Ultra thing, Urko's thing has/had let to be installed, but idk it had sounded, but an old Gamespirit driver that had worked in my laptop last year in windows 10 has no sound...
It is because crashed with the UltraPC II idk, I had this a 1000x uninstalled, but none of anyone sign...
Any ideas of full erasing of them?
I had tried IObit, CCleaner, Revo Uninstaller this 3 had not against of this...
It is ASUS's fault that I cannot modding of this motherboard/computer, beacuse I wanted to test it Urko's mod to polishing... 
In my laptop in win 7 I had tested my laptop has freezzed grhhhh...
I'm unsucksessful in modding, beacuse when I have/had test a driver it will be installed okay it is one thing, but it one had no sound or next had like is mentioned freezed...
It's difficult i'd say, but I try again onwards, maybe it has a good ending with 1000 times testing, maybe one day...
I have time ca. to May when I will be working at an office and I have a whole winter/spring to test in my PC


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 8, 2018)

I hate how these companies are going.

Btw, do I go into each folder and install them or what is the procedure to install these?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> I hate how these companies are going.
> 
> Btw, do I go into each folder and install them or what is the procedure to install these?



I had going to myself of these mods, because Urko had helped me about few things, when we chatted here in last year in the summer...
btw... it was easy to modding and when I failed about that I don't give up until it has a worth and when I have more time I will revealing my modding structure, but it is not 100 percent safe to it works, it depends on your soundcard and your motherboard, especially like in SALC1220A it will be maybe not working like in ALC892...

This was an example beacuse I have tested with an aquintance (he had SALC1220A) and here in this forum with a few modded drivers (not mine's) and dvojnov's mod at then in this May and had right after the install worked like a charm, but he hadn't optical out in his loudspeaker, which is very dissapointing (mine are logitech Z906 and it will be tested in the next few weeks)...

Well see...

We tested a a week ago a 5 year old S/PDIF cable on from my monitor to my nvidia video card via HDMI and the cable was 100 percent perfect and it is was not damaged nor trashed the interior and the sound was flawless 

But this UltraPC II bugs me like lot to erase it beacuse idk is it possible or it is with the DTS Connect driver included when I reinstall an another mod unto... 

When an experts @Alan Finote and/or @alanfox2000 can you help me, I would be greatful and I would be really appreciated it 

Thanx in advance 



DarkAlchemist said:


> I hate how these companies are going.
> 
> Btw, do I go into each folder and install them or what is the procedure to install these?



You're right.

I was planning to building a PC since 6 years ago when these came out and thrill what was upthere and now when I had more gained about these things and a year later I had with a pal installed a mod then it was for me useless, because I had all of good things like (SRS/Dolby/Sonic Focus/DTS) in that driver order and i had interested when 2bad started this thread to buy or configure a PC or a laptop and the latter wins a year later and I had tested DTS Interactive in my stock laptop and it was crazy and now I had yesterday bought a real optical RCA cable with an analog adapter, that will be also tested like the PC and I hope both will be working 

Sorry for this offtopic


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 8, 2018)

I can't install it even with the driver checks turned off.  Must be too old now or is 32bit when my system is 64bit.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 8, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> I can't install it even with the driver checks turned off.  Must be too old now or is 32bit when my system is 64bit.



What's your mobo's name?
Maybe I can assuming this..


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 9, 2018)

MSI B450 Pro Carbon Gaming AC


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 9, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> MSI B450 Pro Carbon Gaming AC



You have the same codec like my aquintance.

You can try this maybe:

*https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...od-for-windows-10.232921/page-32#post-3803048*

I hope this helps for you


----------



## Osirus (Nov 9, 2018)

keltenshi said:


> My motherboard only supports the Realtek drivers FF10 Creative, others versions don't work.
> It came with Creative Sound Cinema 3.



I used the FF10 drivers as well. Mine is an ALC1220 on a Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 5. At first I tried the base FF00 but I got Failed to Play Test Tone errors. I didn't know exactly what the Creative version was for but I tried it since my motherboard supports Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5, and it worked.


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 9, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> You have the same codec like my aquintance.
> 
> You can try this maybe:
> 
> ...


I got SB Connect to work but I cannot get Cinema 3 to work as it says no hardware detected.  What did I do wrong?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Nov 9, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> I got SB Connect to work but I cannot get Cinema 3 to work as it says no hardware detected.  What did I do wrong?


You need copy .KGA files to C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock, View my Post #1398 for more information.


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 9, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> You need copy .KGA files to C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock, View my Post #1398 for more information.


Did it and the same deal.

What I found odd was that it works for connect but not the other.  I used the exe to make the kga files for this motherboard which created the directory and kga files and done.  Was in Russian but did create them.


----------



## cellar door (Nov 10, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER: (FIXED!)*
> 
> *ADDED DTS TAB IN OPTICAL OUT OPTIONS*
> 
> ...



Alan!!  Thank you for this and the Creative 720/realtek from you posted on October 27th. This is amazing work!


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 10, 2018)

What I don't get is the attached as it opened up the panel but I can't do anything on that tab.  Oh, another thing that irks me is I lost my Dolby Digital out I had on my Intel Gigabyte board from 2009-2017 and my AMD Gigabyte board 2017-2018.  ALC 889 on the first and ALC 1220 on it but where did it go on this MSI board that has the same ALC 1220 and optical SPDIF out?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Nov 10, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> Did it and the same deal.
> 
> What I found odd was that it works for connect but not the other.  I used the exe to make the kga files for this motherboard which created the directory and kga files and done.  Was in Russian but did create them.


And, the Realtek Mod is compatible with Sound Blaster Apps? If it is compatible, uninstall the Realtek Mod and then, install it.


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 10, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> And, the Realtek Mod is compatible with Sound Blaster Apps? If it is compatible, uninstall the Realtek Mod and then, install it.


I don't understand.  Uninstall the Realtek mod (via DDU I presume?) and install what?

Oh, and that second tab you see is nothing it just tells me to use Nahimic which I was hoping to do away with.  For 9 years I had Dolby Digital out and effects, loudness control, and EQ all on that panel.  No separate programs etc... were needed then I get this MSI board and have Nahimic garbage forced down my throat.


----------



## cellar door (Nov 11, 2018)

Dude, sell the board and do what makes you happy(better board). Why are you complaining here? If the solution is not working for you then move on? These guys are already taking the time to even respond to you.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 11, 2018)

cellar door said:


> Alan!!  Thank you for this and the Creative 720/realtek from you posted on October 27th. This is amazing work!


THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 11, 2018)

cellar door said:


> Dude, sell the board and do what makes you happy(better board). Why are you complaining here? If the solution is not working for you then move on? These guys are already taking the time to even respond to you.


 I thanked them because I love their work or I wouldn't have even posted to them but when something they say doesn't make sense that is what a forum is for to have a two way communication.

To the original authors of these mods I thank you again for your time and efforts.  Much kudos to you.


----------



## ghostraiser (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey guys can someone provide a modded driver that works with viper4windows?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 12, 2018)

Get back on topic, now.
Thank You.


----------



## Pete12 (Nov 12, 2018)

Anyone has a link to latest RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll ( unlocked versions)  , which we can use to activate our Dolby  in the Realtek-drivers ??
We use version 11.0.6000.642 , but I think they are both outdatet and newer versions are available .............
( I put these files in system32 and SysWOW64 , it enables Dolby in Realtek !)


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 12, 2018)

Can someone help me that how I can mod in Device Manager with an Asus board?
Beacuse the  Device Manager hadn't let me install the mods, I proved ca. 20 mods and nothing works 

Any solution?
I have M5A99FX R2.0 with native DTS Connect and DTS UltraPC II


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 13, 2018)

We need a way to modify the .dll file or modify the .inf file.
If you can do this, come to this thread.
Link

Windows10 Realtek Unlock DDL/DTS Forum
Link


----------



## Pete12 (Nov 13, 2018)

We use version 11.0.6000.642  ( RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll , Dolby unlocked)
Im sure newer versions are available , some help, please............


----------



## CoUL (Nov 14, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER:*
> 
> *ADDED DTS TAB IN OPTICAL OUT OPTIONS*
> 
> ...



Alan thank you very much for the work done. Everything is very cool! Especially good that there is a certificate.
Also, there is a suggestion in future assemblies to give a choice to install or not a VISUAL C++
Thanks again a lot!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 14, 2018)

Realtek Audio Driver *UPDATED*

Updated Driver version to *6.0.1.8569*
Added option to install or not the Microsoft Visual C++ Runtimes before Driver Installation.
Added descriptions of Sound BlasterX 720° Software Suite in Install Wizard.
*DRIVER SIGNED (TEST MODE OR DISABLE DRIVER SIGNING ENFORCEMENT AREN'T NEEDED).*
Download *HERE*
*GREAT RESORT!
COMING SOON, MORE NEWS!*


----------



## CoUL (Nov 14, 2018)

Alan you're the best! My respect Sir !!!


----------



## henk717 (Nov 15, 2018)

Alan, The newest version of the driver doesn't seem to be properly modded on my system (ALC1220 chip).
If i install your older version the creative suite works, doby is included and some features from realtek are missing.

The newest version has all the default audio enhancements tab you get with the normal realtek driver, which is very nice but is missing all of the custom stuff.
Perhaps a new version can be released which has both the mod and the original realtek features intact?


----------



## dmduncan37 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello

What drivers can I use with my Z370 Aorus gaming7 (ALC 1220)
ATM i have official driver Realtek Gigabyte & Sound blaster connect.

Thank you


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 15, 2018)

henk717 said:


> Alan, The newest version of the driver doesn't seem to be properly modded on my system (ALC1220 chip).
> If i install your older version the creative suite works, doby is included and some features from realtek are missing.
> 
> The newest version has all the default audio enhancements tab you get with the normal realtek driver, which is very nice but is missing all of the custom stuff.
> Perhaps a new version can be released which has both the mod and the original realtek features intact?


@henk717 @CoUL 
NEW DRIVER  *ADJUSTED*
*LINK*


----------



## mann (Nov 16, 2018)

+1
Alan you're the best!!

https://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=100237

SB connect new version released.  v3.3.37 

can you integrate this version ?


----------



## Shopuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi everyone, i'm new here!
I have an Asus Crosshair IV Formula with Via HD Audio VT2020 + X-Fi MB, connected to a Creative T7900 7.1 speaker system.
There is any mod to put X-Fi MB5 or other working with Via Vt2020?

Hope you can help.

Thanks!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 16, 2018)

Shopuff said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new here!
> I have an Asus Crosshair IV Formula with Via HD Audio VT2020 + X-Fi MB, connected to a Creative T7900 7.1 speaker system.
> There is any mod to put X-Fi MB5 or other working with Via Vt2020?
> 
> ...


What's your operating system ?



mann said:


> +1
> Alan you're the best!!
> 
> https://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=100237
> ...


@mann Thanks for your suggestion. I'll include it in the package.


----------



## Shopuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> What's your operating system ?


Hi Alan,

Sorry i forgot to include that information, currently i'm running Windows 10 Pro (x64), Version 1803.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 16, 2018)

Shopuff said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new here!
> I have an Asus Crosshair IV Formula with Via HD Audio VT2020 + X-Fi MB, connected to a Creative T7900 7.1 speaker system.
> There is any mod to put X-Fi MB5 or other working with Via Vt2020?
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## Shopuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> YES



Can you provide or point me the software needed and a tutorial to make it work?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 16, 2018)

Shopuff said:


> Can you provide or point me the software needed and a tutorial to make it work?


YES


----------



## Shopuff (Nov 16, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> YES



Very well, i'm listening!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 16, 2018)

mann said:


> +1
> Alan you're the best!!
> 
> https://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=100237
> ...


IT'S HERE


----------



## x3rtp4 (Nov 17, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*
> 
> *ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*
> ...





can i ask about the realtek soundblaster 720 audio mod for my realtek alc 887 because its now working in windows 10 october 2018 update the audio in back panel cant enable 7.1 audio mod but the april 2018 update of windows 10 it is working and the audio is good please mod a new version for windows 10 october 2018 update  i want the audio mod that the 7.1 channels is stil lemulated in just a headphone


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 18, 2018)

i couldn't get Dolby Digital Live to work.
Windows 10 Redstone 4 (17134)

I tried different versions, one of them showed the DDL option but it has no effect and I can't choose it.


----------



## twEEker (Nov 18, 2018)

*OS:* Win 10 1803 (17134.407)
*Audio:* Realtek ALC1220
*Mobo:* Asus Maximus  IX Hero

Looking to get Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect to work, any info? Tried a few versions listed above and don't see the options for either.


----------



## Màthair (Nov 18, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> IT'S HERE



Anyone can upload some views (Better a video w/ previews of the presets) from the NEW 720 Console w/ this Driver PLEASE!. I want to see how is the new Console and their features and/or improvements w/ rhe Finotty`s realtek driver. ZENks people.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 18, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Anyone can upload some views (Better a video w/ previews of the presets) from the NEW 720 Console w/ this Driver PLEASE!. I want to see how is the new Console and their features and/or improvements w/ rhe Finotty`s realtek driver. ZENks people.









Add-on option added
But There are no changes.


----------



## Màthair (Nov 18, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> View attachment 110826
> 
> 
> Add-on option added
> But There are no changes.




ZENks @ReconNyko !, great, gratitude 4 ur little effort, have a nice day bro.


----------



## Isaactds (Nov 19, 2018)

@Alan Finote  thanks for your driver but it only work two times when i reboot the pc dont work anymore it say cant find the device


*OS:* Win 10 1809 (17763.164)
*Audio:* Realtek ALC892
*Mobo:* Msi X370 Gaming Plus


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 19, 2018)

Màthair said:


> ZENks @ReconNyko !, great, gratitude 4 ur little effort, have a nice day bro.


My answer is late.
Have nice day *@Màthair
Thank you*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 21, 2018)

*SCREENSHOTS OF MY DRIVER
ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTERX 720°*

*


*

*DIGITAL OUTPUT (OPTICAL): DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE & DTS INTERACTIVE*

*

*










*DIGITAL OUTPUT: DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE & DTS INTERACTIVE










*


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 21, 2018)

Man, you got it all.

I wonder why it doesn't work with me


----------



## dmduncan37 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello

What drivers can I use with my Z370 Aorus gaming7 (ALC 1220) for better support ?

ATM i have official driver Realtek Gigabyte & Sound blaster connect and win10 (1809)

Thank you


----------



## ddropski (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi everyone I'm kinda new here but what you guys are dooing is amazing ..I have been trying to install a modded driver to my Gigabyte Aorus  master only problem is no matter whatever driver I install it keeps defaulting back to the stock Realtek Audio tray app here are the things i have tried:

1) deleted Realtek folders in program files and programfiles(x86)
2) deleted all drivers in device manager
3) removed any instances of "Realtek" or gigabyte (any instances that refer to audio in the registry
4) and went into advanced settings/hardware and told windows not to auto install drivers 

but every time install a modded driver it defaults back to the crappy gigabyte real tech audio Sound manager that says gigabyte on the top . I also had this problem with my last realtek board 
i was able to get the  sb working from post #1,609  (and I'm thankful ) but i would like to have atmos and the other kool stuff . but atmos would be nice because I run a lot of VR 

If anyone is willing to help me I would me willing to compensate $$  them for their time. I have just run out of ideas my sound chip is the ALC 1220


----------



## dmduncan37 (Nov 22, 2018)

ddropski said:


> Hi everyone I'm kinda new here but what you guys are dooing is amazing ..I have been trying to install a modded driver to my Gigabyte Aorus  master only problem is no matter whatever driver I install it keeps defaulting back to the stock Realtek Audio tray app here are the things i have tried:
> 
> 1) deleted Realtek folders in program files and programfiles(x86)
> 2) deleted all drivers in device manager
> ...





Hello

Delete proprely Realtek drivers with DDU, since v18 he clean Realtek drivers.

Someone  can help me choose which version I can install. I am lost with different mod !
Thank you


----------



## lggrizendi (Nov 22, 2018)

For me the only drive was working was the first release  this one: #2,886  from alan finote
My system: 
Motherboard : Asus M5A99X Evo  
Audio Adapter : Realtek ALC892 @ ATI SB900 - High Definition Audio Controller
OS Version:    10.0.17763.134 (Win10 RS5)  UEFI boot


----------



## Chaython (Nov 22, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*
> 
> *ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*
> ...


Sketchy cert.
Installed, but it Didn't work for me... everything is greyed out and 720 says no device detected.
Realtek driver is locked to normal function and this is after running ddu on the previous installation
Still haven't gotten this to work in year(s)
A previous Realtek Driver hack worked in Windows 8, this one may has worked at one point but then was overwritten by windows...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 22, 2018)

New Realtek Driver
Uploaded

Added:
Realtek / Vienna SounzReal
Realtek / Vienna VoizReal
Samsung SoundAlive
Dolby Digital Live
DTS Connect
DTS Interactive

More options in Windows audio settings
















LINK TO DOWNLOAD

GOOD RESORT TO ALL


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 22, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Driver
> Uploading ......
> 
> Added:
> ...



Wow, that's interesting.
and the version is now v3?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 22, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> Wow, that's interesting.
> and the version is now v3?


v3? What? Realtek Driver Version 6.0.1.8569


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 22, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> v3? What? Realtek Driver Version 6.0.1.8569



You made .exe Software version
Can I download it?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 22, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> You made .exe Software version
> Can I download it?


Uploading......



Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Driver
> Uploading ......
> 
> Added:
> ...



Uploading.....DONE!!!!
LINK TO DOWNLOAD


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 22, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Uploading......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have successfully installed the software.
But the driver does not work.
The same was true for the v1 and v2 versions.
Is this a problem with my system?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 23, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> I have successfully installed the software.
> But the driver does not work.
> The same was true for the v1 and v2 versions.
> Is this a problem with my system?
> ...



LINK
TRY SEPARATE DRIVER IN DEVICE MANAGER
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_*10EC*&DEV_????
*10EC = REALTEK*


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 23, 2018)

@Alan Finote
Can you please this SoundAlive program include in your last year's Gamespirit driver?
Thanx in advance


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 23, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> Can you please this SoundAlive program include in your last year's Gamespirit driver?
> Thanx in advance


I just made a new driver available in the forum
THIS POST


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 23, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> I just made a new driver available in the forum
> THIS POST





Alan Finote said:


> I just made a new driver available in the forum
> THIS POST


And like last year with like extended tabs?


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Nov 23, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> I just made a new driver available in the forum
> THIS POST


Hey Alan,
this dosnt work.
I tried install with setup,and got the same problem like *ReconNyko.
Tried "windows in disabled signature driver mode " with manual install from device manager and got this:*

*

*


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 23, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> LINK
> TRY SEPARATE DRIVER IN DEVICE MANAGER
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_*10EC*&DEV_????
> *10EC = REALTEK*



In test mode, the software printed an installation complete message.
And during the installation process, I saw an unsigned driver installation question.
But there is still a problem.








Edit :
I have successfully completed the installation in Device Manager.
There are no changes to this.


----------



## Kushan (Nov 23, 2018)

@ReconNyko what did you to do complete the driver installation successfully? I am having similar difficulties.

@Alan Finote I have not yet been able to get any of your drivers to work correctly on my machine. I either get Driver failure errors (like above), or the driver works but I don't get any DTS/DDL options. I have an Aorus  Xtreme X399 with the ALC1220-VB. 

I have ran DDU to remove all realtek stuff but when I install any of the packages you've provided, I seem to get the regular Gigabyte realtek GUI without any extra tabs. Your latest driver from yesterday doesn't work at all for me. Any ideas?


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 23, 2018)

Kushan said:


> @ReconNyko what did you to do complete the driver installation successfully? I am having similar difficulties.
> 
> @Alan Finote I have not yet been able to get any of your drivers to work correctly on my machine. I either get Driver failure errors (like above), or the driver works but I don't get any DTS/DDL options. I have an Aorus  Xtreme X399 with the ALC1220-VB.
> 
> I have ran DDU to remove all realtek stuff but when I install any of the packages you've provided, I seem to get the regular Gigabyte realtek GUI without any extra tabs. Your latest driver from yesterday doesn't work at all for me. Any ideas?



Turn on test mode with CMD.exe
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON

and
Install the .inf file in Device Manager
The driver will be installed successfully

but The result is bad.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 23, 2018)

@ReconNyko @Kushan @Aleksandar012 THY THIS

*NO PROBLEMS IN MY PC WITH THIS DRIVER
ALL EFFECTS WORKING.*


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Nov 23, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> @ReconNyko @Kushan @Aleksandar012 THY THIS
> 
> *NO PROBLEMS IN MY PC WITH THIS DRIVER
> ALL EFFECTS WORKING.*


Hey Alan,
i totally understand you and that this driver work on your pc,but that is because many experiments you did with previous drivers mod and scripts and your windows registry recognise any next mod whenever is bad or good.
Did you tried it on fresh windows instalation on second partition?
I tried driver from link and still cant get it to work.Tried on win 10 x64 17763 and 14393 on disable driver signature mode.
Can u upload extracted?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 23, 2018)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Hey Alan,
> i totally understand you and that this driver work on your pc,but that is because many experiments you did with previous drivers mod and scripts and your windows registry recognise any next mod whenever is bad or good.
> Did you tried it on fresh windows instalation on second partition?


Yes. Fine working.



Aleksandar012 said:


> Hey Alan,
> i totally understand you and that this driver work on your pc,but that is because many experiments you did with previous drivers mod and scripts and your windows registry recognise any next mod whenever is bad or good.
> Did you tried it on fresh windows instalation on second partition?
> I tried driver from link and still cant get it to work.Tried on win 10 x64 17763 and 14393 on disable driver signature mode.
> Can u upload extracted?


YES

@Aleksandar012 IT'S HERE


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 23, 2018)

The latest one didn't work in my computer at all

`HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_15587709&REV_1000`

Also I can't figure out how to uninstall it.


----------



## bartosz066 (Nov 24, 2018)

Only first version with creative 720 is working for me. And also I couldn't uninstall the last one with sounzreal.


----------



## ddropski (Nov 24, 2018)

Darn still did't work I tried DDU  and soon as I install any new driver this opens up 




let me ask the forum this .. because I seem to see a pattern ... Has anyone with a gigabyte Aorus been able to get the drivers to work?


----------



## March Madness (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey! I'm new here, quick question tho. A lot of you guys are using a desktop which has multiple analog and maybe even a digital audio port. However, I'm using a laptop hence i cant set my speakers to a 5.1 configuration because all i see is stereo. What i'm really asking is , is there a light at the end of the tunnel or is all  lost and i just have to continue using virtual surround and using the different enhancements in the driver to keep myself company.


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 25, 2018)

March Madness said:


> Hey! I'm new here, quick question tho. A lot of you guys are using a desktop which has multiple analog and maybe even a digital audio port. However, I'm using a laptop hence i cant set my speakers to a 5.1 configuration because all i see is stereo. What i'm really asking is , is there a light at the end of the tunnel or is all  lost and i just have to continue using virtual surround and using the different enhancements in the driver to keep myself company.


Do you have a 5.1 spdif receiver? If so, you can use a usb spdif out, with ddl applied. Or use a hdmi-spdif converter, also with ddl applied.
Or use an analog 5.1 usb sound card.


----------



## embuh47 (Nov 25, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> IT'S HERE


Help me, i successfully install it but i can't hear any sound then when i try to troubleshot it  it say audio service not responding 
i realy need your help


----------



## bololabich (Nov 25, 2018)

Can I still get DTS connect or Dolby Live to work on ALC887 on win10 or other 2/3gen MBs? Multiple channels over Pro Logic isn't really possible right?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 26, 2018)

@Alan Finote
How can I full uninstall this full SoundAlive thing?
I tried with IOBit, Device Manager and even with DDU + DSE all in 1...
And nothing has/had it erased...
I had even with a few other modded drivers paired, but it bugs me a whole lot with them...
Can you please help us?
I'm really worried


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 26, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> How can I full uninstall this full SoundAlive thing?
> I tried with IOBit, Device Manager and even with DDU + DSE all in 1...
> And nothing has/had it erased...
> ...


Have you tried with IOBit Uninstaller?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 26, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Have you tried with IOBit Uninstaller?


That's the program that I have tried it.
Any solutions to erase it?
Driver Sweeper is for me taboo, because it doesn't work with win 10 and it's replaced by DDU + DSE...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 26, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> That's the program that I have tried it.
> Any solutions to erase it?
> Driver Sweeper is for me taboo, because it doesn't work with win 10 and it's replaced by DDU + DSE...


You need to end the system audio service, go to *Registry Editor* and walk to *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* and delete the *RENDER* and *CAPTURE* keys. If it fails, you will need to go back to the AUDIO key and change the owner and audit permissions of the key. Once this is done, try again to delete the keys mentioned above.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 26, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> You need to end the system audio service, go to *Registry Editor* and walk to *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* and delete the *RENDER* and *CAPTURE* keys. If it fails, you will need to go back to the AUDIO key and change the owner and audit permissions of the key. Once this is done, try again to delete the keys mentioned above.


Thanx for the tips Alan!
I will try it later today when i'm after waking up, and reports it when was it was. 
For before I gave up of these with them after a ca. 4-5 hours re- and installing of these, because I suffered my PC from this destractions a bit and I had perfectly disastered SoundBlaster thank God for a good program and the next target is SoundAlive!


----------



## ddropski (Nov 26, 2018)

has anyone been able to get the gigabyte Aorus boards to accept modded drivers?

Is there any hope for me?


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 26, 2018)

ddropski said:


> has anyone been able to get the gigabyte Aorus boards to accept modded drivers?
> 
> Is there any hope for me?


Try this realtek utility. It creates custom RTKHDAUD.DAT that overrides most motherboard bios configurations. You can also select to use default realtek configuration page.
Link to original poster


----------



## bololabich (Nov 26, 2018)

Does the driver work with ALC887 ??


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 26, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> You need to end the system audio service, go to *Registry Editor* and walk to *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* and delete the *RENDER* and *CAPTURE* keys. If it fails, you will need to go back to the AUDIO key and change the owner and audit permissions of the key. Once this is done, try again to delete the keys mentioned above.


How to search it?
Because it has/had only HKEY-s...

I'm running only in build 14393, afterwards it is for me impossible to make an only functioning Gamespirit's driver a-la R2.67 version or the other with SRS functioning drivers for MS' fault


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 26, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> How to search it?
> Because it has/had only HKEY-s...
> 
> I'm running only in build 14393, afterwards it is for me impossible to make an only functioning Gamespirit's driver a-la R2.67 version or the other with SRS functioning drivers for MS' fault


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE=HKLM
Before doing any deletes, export(save) the key so as to have a backup. Right-click the key or go to file-export on top.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 26, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE=HKLM
> Before doing any deletes, export(save) the key so as to have a backup. Right-click the key or go to file-export on top.


I cannot find this Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion thing...

I'm sorry, but I have fully deleted my driver(s) and it is the case that i can't find this or it is an another thing?

Edit: I have the backup aka save done.
But I need a help.
Thanx in advance. 

Edit 2: Now I find it. 

Alan Finote said:  You need to end the system audio service, go to *Registry Editor* and walk to *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* and delete the *RENDER* and *CAPTURE* keys. If it fails, you will need to go back to the AUDIO key and change the owner and audit permissions of the key. Once this is done, try again to delete the keys mentioned above.         


What means this?
"change the owner and audit permissions of the key "
How can I make this?
I had the backup saved it is that the problem?


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 26, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> I cannot find this Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion thing...
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have fully deleted my driver(s) and it is the case that i can't find this or it is an another thing?
> 
> ...


Right click the key and you will see permissions.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 26, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> How to search it?
> Because it has/had only HKEY-s...
> 
> I'm running only in build 14393, afterwards it is for me impossible to make an only functioning Gamespirit's driver a-la R2.67 version or the other with SRS functioning drivers for MS' fault


HKLM=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 26, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> Right click the key and you will see permissions.



Any help(s) about this or a win reinstall?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 27, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Any help(s) about this or a win reinstall?


Uninstall through Driver Setup API - Step 1
https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...iver-setup-api-recommend-for-inf-installation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Use APO Driver to

*Unlock "Dolby Digital"*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-3949074

*Unlock "DTS Interactive"*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/post-3949578


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 27, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Uninstall through Driver Setup API - Step 1
> https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...iver-setup-api-recommend-for-inf-installation



I had proved this and it's like a stick that cannot be removed of off your hand... 
I'm running build 14393, so it is unpossible, that a few erasers are working there... 
Maybe up to Creators Update or/and works only in October 2018 update, but I see that in my OP that has nothing's changed...
When I saw the settings in the Device Manager and from the picture that you posted, I thought that's something wrong here and when I step-by-step I came to myself that's has not in my build... 

Maybe reinstall can help this erasing the full driver, but thanks anyway for your help, I had learned a few things about that:
Don't install SoundAlive with extras in your PC, because it is uninstallable and mixed with other mods...

Edit: I had again tried, but failed, this is not for me...


----------



## bololabich (Nov 27, 2018)

I've just ordered a "new" motherboard with Realtek ALC887 and I should have it tomorrow, I'll do clean install of windows 10 so SB PLEASE tell me which one of the drivers should I use? The one from this post or other posts, newest one or a bit older one? For now my motherboard has ALC887 without spdif (no internal one either) but just for a test I've tried some of these and the most recent one did not seam to install at all on mine PC as well as on my friend's similar PC, it did install drivers but did not install any SW. The "720" one did install fully but when tried to play anything it would only give me an error. I've also tried some of these older ones and at one point one of them seamed to work as it has shown me "Dolby Pro Logic" option but then I tried some other ones was never able to make it work again.


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 27, 2018)

bololabich said:


> I've just ordered a "new" motherboard with Realtek ALC887 and I should have it tomorrow, I'll do clean install of windows 10 so SB PLEASE tell me which one of the drivers should I use? The one from this post or other posts, newest one or a bit older one? For now my motherboard has ALC887 without spdif (no internal one either) but just for a test I've tried some of these and the most recent one did not seam to install at all on mine PC as well as on my friend's similar PC, it did install drivers but did not install any SW. The "720" one did install fully but when tried to play anything it would only give me an error. I've also tried some of these older ones and at one point one of them seamed to work as it has shown me "Dolby Pro Logic" option but then I tried some other ones was never able to make it work again.


IF youi want drivers, do state what feature you want the most. With this, better suggestions can be provided.
E.g. Dolby Digital or audio enhancements, etc.


----------



## bololabich (Nov 27, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> IF youi want drivers, do state what feature you want the most. With this, better suggestions can be provided.
> E.g. Dolby Digital or audio enhancements, etc.


All that really matters to me is just to enable DTS connect or/and Dolby live as my 5.1 receiver only accepts SPDIF and nothing else.


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 27, 2018)

Try APO Driver. See above post.
No driver change; APO Driver software is applied on your current driver.


----------



## ddropski (Nov 28, 2018)

Has anyone been able to get a gigabyte board with ALC1220-VB sound chip to work? if so what driver did you use? 

thank you


----------



## kertel1991 (Nov 28, 2018)

Hello i have this motherboard

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-Z370-A/specifications/

and Windows 10 1809 version. 

I try every version here but dts/dd doesnt work at all. Even when they work they have awfull sound through the receiver. I have the sony STR DH800 and it support DD/DTS fine. I am connected through optical. I want something to let the receiver decode the signal not my motherboard. Thanks you.


----------



## knightvision (Nov 29, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Uploading......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this also for gigabyte motherboards and every omboard realtek chip ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 29, 2018)

knightvision said:


> Is this also for gigabyte motherboards and every omboard realtek chip ?


ALL REALTEK CHIPS


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2018)

disabled CSM and enabled test mode and still cant get in to work . im just going to go back to ROG Realtek drivers. Only win64 folder i can find belongs to PUBG and cant find the HDRT4 or whatever file when searching. Maybe im dumb but ive spent 2hrs trying to get it working and i give up


----------



## ddropski (Nov 30, 2018)

I cannot get mine to work either i do think it installed a different sound manager I think  .. well at least I have an equlizer (crappy gigabyte never even gave me that)  but not a single premium sound processor.. any ideas what i could be dooing wrong?  this was from my information panel ... I'm not ready to throw in the towel but I hope someone out there can help me get this working
And yes My offer still stands anyone who helps me get premium sounds on my computer I will pay them (Paypal- or steam card .. or other)

I run a lot of VR so atmos would be kool or anything else


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Nov 30, 2018)

Well...i got it finally to work...



 
I equalizer presents changes too...

In ms speaker/hp/spdif properties equalizer presents changes from realtek to sound blaster .
On hd audio manager is still realteks.


----------



## ddropski (Nov 30, 2018)

congrats ,,hopfully I'll be next


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2018)

ddropski said:


> I cannot get mine to work either i do think it installed a different sound manager I think  .. well at least I have an equlizer (crappy gigabyte never even gave me that)  but not a single premium sound processor.. any ideas what i could be dooing wrong?  this was from my information panel ... I'm not ready to throw in the towel but I hope someone out there can help me get this working
> And yes My offer still stands anyone who helps me get premium sounds on my computer I will pay them (Paypal- or steam card .. or other)
> 
> I run a lot of VR so atmos would be kool or anything else
> ...




I read back through the thread. I think I'm having the same issue as you trying to get it working. 

I have a Z370 with a realtek 1220A


----------



## gwx1987 (Nov 30, 2018)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Well...i got it finally to work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you send a link to this driver? How to do it step by step?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 30, 2018)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Well...i got it finally to work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Glad to have it worked, although there was a lot of inconvenience. 
I saw that you only replaced the modified library (.DLL) that enabled the DDL / DTS by a standard Realtek library (RltkAPO64.dll). I can redo it and digitally sign it.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Nov 30, 2018)

This is the way i installed it.

Download unpacked alanfinote driver

alanfinote driver

1.boot to windows disabled driver signature mode
2.unpack driver and install it across device manager
3.restart
4.u will see that there is no speakers output in ms speaker panel but it its installed as high definition device in device manager
5.select to update driver in device manager as high definition driver and then restart again windows
6.download and then install this realtek driver
alanfox driver

after restart driver will open other enhacements.

Board is gigabyte ga m78sm-s2h with realtek alc888


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2018)

Aleksandar012 said:


> This is the way i installed it.
> 
> Download unpacked alanfinote driver
> 
> ...



Followed but still couldnt get it to work. Im just not going to bother at this stage. Ive wasted too much time getting it working


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Nov 30, 2018)

After delete render and capture key from registry and restart,driver opens all functions.



> Alan Finote said: You need to end the system audio service, go to *Registry Editor* and walk to *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* and delete the *RENDER* and *CAPTURE*keys. If it fails, you will need to go back to the AUDIO key and change the owner and audit permissions of the key. Once this is done, try again to delete the keys mentioned above.



Also i can unistall mod from control panel.











Tested on Asus Prime b350 plus with realtek alc887


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 30, 2018)

Aleksandar012 said:


> After delete render and capture key from registry and restart,driver opens all functions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those who have trouble with Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive, in Windows Audio Configuration, just go to Supported Formats and check the options DTS Audio, Dolby Digital and Microsoft WMA Pro Audio.


----------



## ddropski (Dec 1, 2018)

@ *Aleksandar01  or who ever *

ok I was able to get it to install but I see no options and if I move the volume the tiniest bit the sound is at 1000 db and distorting



ddropski said:


> @ *Aleksandar01  or who ever *
> 
> ok I was able to get it to install but I see no options and if I move the volume the tiniest bit the sound is at 1000 db and distorting




now i keep getting a virus alert 




is this false positive ? or did someone tamper with your files? before anyone says it .. this is a fresh install about 1 hr old  i did clean install just for this test


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Dec 1, 2018)

@*ddropski*

*What do you get on device manager high definitin audio device or realtek sounzreal...?*


----------



## z0rrer0 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello guys, does this work with Realtek ALC889A? If so, do I need to configure something before install it? I tested "RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung.exe" and when I restart I have no sound at all.

Thanks in advance


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 1, 2018)

z0rrer0 said:


> Hello guys, does this work with Realtek ALC889A? If so, do I need to configure something before install it? I tested "RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung.exe" and when I restart I have no sound at all.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just follow the steps below:
1 - Uninstall your currently installed driver.
2 - Stop the following services: *1°- Windows Audio (Audiosrv)*, *2°- Windows Audio Endpoint Builder (AudioEndpointBuilder)*.
3 - Open *Registry Editor (Regedit)* and walk to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* and change the key permissions. *(How to do this: Select the desired key, in this case, the Audio key, right click on it and go to Permissions, then go to the Advanced button and at the top of the window that opens, change the owner of the key for your user account, then enter your user account in the Permission Entries list below).*
4 - Done the above step, you will need to delete the following subkeys within *Audio*, which are: *Capture* and *Render*. After that restart your PC.
5 - Open the file "*RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung.exe*", install the driver and follow all the steps, then restart your PC again (a reboot confirmation message will appear at the end of the installation). Then just enjoy the features.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 1, 2018)

@Alan Finote 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* Subkeys
Will deleting all subkeys not affect any other endpoints on the device, such as HDMI audio, etc?


----------



## z0rrer0 (Dec 1, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Just follow the steps below:
> 1 - Uninstall your currently installed driver.
> 2 - Stop the following services: *1°- Windows Audio (Audiosrv)*, *2°- Windows Audio Endpoint Builder (AudioEndpointBuilder)*.
> 3 - Open *Registry Editor (Regedit)* and walk to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* and change the key permissions. *(How to do this: Select the desired key, in this case, the Audio key, right click on it and go to Permissions, then go to the Advanced button and at the top of the window that opens, change the owner of the key for your user account, then enter your user account in the Permission Entries list below).*
> ...



Thanks a lot mate. I'll check it out and report back

Regards


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 1, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> @Alan Finote
> *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* Subkeys
> Will deleting all subkeys not affect any other endpoints on the device, such as HDMI audio, etc?


You're right, but you'll have to search for all the CLSIDs that match the Realtek audio and delete them, and that's a little tricky.
Unless you have any specific APO enabled on these audio endpoints. This action is necessary because some forum users who experienced this my driver had installation problems.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 1, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> You're right, but you'll have to search for all the CLSIDs that match the Realtek audio and delete them, and that's a little tricky.
> Unless you have any specific APO enabled on these audio endpoints. This action is necessary because some forum users who experienced this my driver had installation problems.


If it only is for APO configuration, I guess that a warning to those also using APO driver for other endpoints: Do not use this solution. Instead select your endpoint from FX Configurator, open registry via it and then delete keys.
Still I do see that each endpoint has two parts: properties and FX properties.
I do hope that deleting the properties subkey will not have unwanted consequences.


----------



## nigos (Dec 2, 2018)

Hallo @Alan Finote .. i used your drivers a year ago without problems..
1 week ago i installed RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung...
From then my mic is not working.. on systems sound microphone is detected when i plug-unplug all good but no sound at all..
on windows settings/permissions everything is ok .. i tried the following
1. Uninstall everything from add/remove
2. Uninstall from ddu.. clear all folders on program files and program files x86 assosiated with realtek-creative
3. Deleted *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* render and capture..
4. Tried your oldest drivers - motherboard stock drivers - Realtek stock drivers old and latest
5. Tried every settings on Microphone
6. Tried both connectors front and rear
7. I disabled - re-enabled driver signature enforcement and try maaany things.. nothing works

headphones and speakers working only mic is the problem
Mic is working on laptop and cellphone but not on my PC and i really dont want to reinstall windows PLEASE help me..
I have 2 headsets hyperx Cloud and corsair hs50 non of them works (the mic)
I spent over 10 hours on this problem and i cant solve it! i use to solve every issue on my pc as my work is pc technician but this is annoying af i cant fix it :/ !
Sorry for my english and if u find time answer me..


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 3, 2018)

nigos said:


> Hallo @Alan Finote .. i used your drivers a year ago without problems..
> 1 week ago i installed RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung...
> From then my mic is not working.. on systems sound microphone is detected when i plug-unplug all good but no sound at all..
> on windows settings/permissions everything is ok .. i tried the following
> ...


Copy the file below to %systemroot%\System32\drivers and reboot your PC.



nigos said:


> Hallo @Alan Finote .. i used your drivers a year ago without problems..
> 1 week ago i installed RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung...
> From then my mic is not working.. on systems sound microphone is detected when i plug-unplug all good but no sound at all..
> on windows settings/permissions everything is ok .. i tried the following
> ...


I just corrected it. Like you, I also had problems with my microphone.



Alan Finote said:


> Copy the file below to %systemroot%\System32\drivers and reboot your PC.
> 
> 
> I just corrected it. Like you, I also had problems with my microphone.


If it still does not work, I'll post another driver package.


----------



## Serbaggio (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi, I have a z370 aurus gaming 7 and I can not play 5.1 from my optical output ... I have read that there is a procedure to have the dolby digital live in the optical output, I currently have the realtek 8454 drivers ..
Help me please
My operative system is windows 10 pro


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 3, 2018)

@Alan Finote
I think its time for you to have a dedicated thread for your driver mod; it feels quite strange to direct people to a thread where the OP is long gone.


----------



## kosmov (Dec 3, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> If it still does not work, I'll post another driver package.



It doesn't work.

Also, please make a proper uninstaller for the new mod, I couldn't roll back even after following all those instructions.

Edit: I reinstalled windows and the mic is still not working, whatever you did please help me roll it back


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 4, 2018)

@alanfox2000 

Can you post a good link for this?
Because it's not found 
Or you have it?
Can you share it?
Thanx in advance


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 4, 2018)

*For Clevo Laptop which not supported SBC UWP
Realtek UAD SBC Clevo MOD by alanfox2000 [6.0.1.8581]*
*http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/realtek-hd-audio-mod-for-clevo.814860/page-14#post-10829154*



Jimmy9303 said:


> @alanfox2000
> 
> Can you post a good link for this?
> Because it's not found
> ...


http://www.mediafire.com/file/iyc37...%5DSBX720_SRS_DAX2_DAX3_DTS_8302_8366.7z/file


----------



## gimi87 (Dec 4, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Driver
> Uploaded
> 
> Added:
> ...



Hello 

I downloaded and installed this driver. After each reboot it backs to the original 6.0.1.8557. Each time I have to manually choose the driver, but I don't see all of those tabs from the driver.
After set of 6.0.1.8557 driver the front speakers output, front panel, and the microphone input are not working at all. Optical, rear and center/sub are working.
I tried many tools from this topic to clean the stuff and back to the normal driver, but always I don't hear the front and mic.

Can you help me?


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 4, 2018)

Sound Blaster Connect 2 Reality 3D effects don't work from scratch?

Cinema 3 is works with Reality 3D
Something is strange.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 4, 2018)

*Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8564-04122018-Unsigned]*
8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_04122018.rar

Generic Mod For Win10 RS3, RS4, RS5 X64
Audio Enhancers: Sound Blaster Connect
Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 5
Creative Sound BlasterX 360
Creative Sound BlasterX 720


----------



## rednic (Dec 4, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Just follow the steps below:
> 1 - Uninstall your currently installed driver.
> 2 - Stop the following services: *1°- Windows Audio (Audiosrv)*, *2°- Windows Audio Endpoint Builder (AudioEndpointBuilder)*.
> 3 - Open *Registry Editor (Regedit)* and walk to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* and change the key permissions. *(How to do this: Select the desired key, in this case, the Audio key, right click on it and go to Permissions, then go to the Advanced button and at the top of the window that opens, change the owner of the key for your user account, then enter your user account in the Permission Entries list below).*
> ...




I have Asus z170 pro gaming. Install whit succes bat no 5.1 no SL and SR


----------



## nigos (Dec 4, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Copy the file below to %systemroot%\System32\drivers and reboot your PC.
> 
> 
> I just corrected it. Like you, I also had problems with my microphone.
> ...



That didnt work..
btw is there any way to completely uninstal *SounzVoiz*? every time i install any realtek driver the menu of sounzvoiz is there on settings


----------



## itachimendes (Dec 4, 2018)

how to get dolby from NVIDIA HDMI OUTPUT ??
i try to use FX Configurator...but not working


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 4, 2018)

itachimendes said:


> how to get dolby from NVIDIA HDMI OUTPUT ??
> i try to use FX Configurator...but not working


1. Further discussion of apo driver here.
2.


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 4, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8564-04122018-Unsigned]*
> 8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_04122018.rar
> 
> Generic Mod For Win10 RS3, RS4, RS5 X64
> ...



Windows10Sideloading.ps1
The file is missing.
If you add, I will keep the installation.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 5, 2018)

*Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8564-05122018rev2-Unsigned]*
8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_05122018rev2.rar

05122018rev2
- Fix InstallPackage.bat & RemovePackage.bat
05122018
- Add Windows10Sideloading.ps1

Generic Mod For Win10 RS3, RS4, RS5 X64
Audio Enhancers: Sound Blaster Connect
Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 5
Creative Sound BlasterX 360
Creative Sound BlasterX 720


----------



## harris123424 (Dec 5, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8564-05122018-Unsigned]*
> 8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_05122018.rar
> 
> 05122018
> ...



This is for those who want realtek ? I use only apo driver and SBC uwp, Do i have last version sbc?


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 5, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8564-05122018-Unsigned]*
> 8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_05122018.rar
> 
> 05122018
> ...





Installing with cmd from Realtek Audio Control
Error code 2 was output.
I submit a log file to help troubleshoot the problem.
Link

I'm looking forward to your wonderful achievements. :3


----------



## Serbaggio (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi, I have a z370 aurus gaming 7 and I can not play 5.1 from my optical output ... I have read that there is a procedure to have the dolby digital live in the optical output, I currently have the realtek 8454 drivers ..
Help me please


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 5, 2018)

Serbaggio said:


> Hi, I have a z370 aurus gaming 7 and I can not play 5.1 from my optical output ... I have read that there is a procedure to have the dolby digital live in the optical output, I currently have the realtek 8454 drivers ..
> Help me please


Try APO Driver.
1. Download setup version from PureSoftApps: APO Driver.
2. Install.
3. Run FX Configurator.
4. Open Product config tool and select as below.




5. Activate DDL from device advanced options.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 5, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> View attachment 111917
> Installing with cmd from Realtek Audio Control
> Error code 2 was output.
> I submit a log file to help troubleshoot the problem.
> ...


Link update on original post #1,703

05122018rev2 should work fine. Realtek Audio Control should work after restart PC.


----------



## rezier (Dec 5, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Link update on original post #1,703
> 
> 05122018rev2 should work fine. Realtek Audio Control should work after restart PC.



Thank you @alanfox2000 
On Dell XPS 9550 and Windows 10 v1809  it works correctly (I've tried Sound Blaster Connect X720). I had to uninstall Skype App cause it was blocking installation, but now looks like it's working.


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 5, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Link update on original post #1,703
> 
> 05122018rev2 should work fine. Realtek Audio Control should work after restart PC.
> View attachment 111937



Is this for notebook users only?
I've had several problems.
i using the MSi Z87 Mpower max AC mainboard

____________________________________________________________________________

Please disable any antivirus and remove installed Realtek HDA or UAD.

Disable "Driver Signature Enforcement" is required before install. (DisableDSE.bat)

To turn off Windows Defender, Run Turn_Off_Windows_Defender_Antivirus.reg, sign out and sign in to apply.

After Modded Realtek UAD Driver is installed, run Turn_On_Windows_Defender_Antivirus.reg to enable Windows Defender.

Type in the number (1~3) for the product that

01. Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 5

02. Creative Sound BlasterX 360

03. Creative Sound BlasterX 720


Enter your choice: [1,2,3]?1
Install INF files - Select "Install this driver anyway" when a Window popup
Microsoft PnP 유틸리티

inf 처리 중 :            HDX_GenericExt_RTK.inf
드라이버 패키지를 추가했습니다.
게시된 이름 :            oem1.inf


전체 시도 횟수:              1
성공적으로 가져온 개수: 1

Microsoft PnP 유틸리티

inf 처리 중 :            HDXRT.inf
드라이버를 설치하지 못했습니다: 사용 가능한 데이터가 없습니다.


전체 시도 횟수:              1
성공적으로 가져온 개수: 0

Microsoft PnP 유틸리티

inf 처리 중 :            HDXRTSST.inf
드라이버를 설치했습니다.
드라이버 패키지를 추가했습니다.
게시된 이름 :            oem51.inf


전체 시도 횟수:              1
성공적으로 가져온 개수: 1

Microsoft PnP 유틸리티

inf 처리 중 :            RealtekAPO.inf
드라이버를 설치하지 못했습니다: 사용 가능한 데이터가 없습니다.


전체 시도 횟수:              1
성공적으로 가져온 개수: 0

Microsoft PnP 유틸리티

inf 처리 중 :            RealtekHSA.inf
드라이버를 설치하지 못했습니다: 사용 가능한 데이터가 없습니다.


전체 시도 횟수:              1
성공적으로 가져온 개수: 0

Microsoft PnP 유틸리티

inf 처리 중 :            RealtekService.inf
드라이버를 설치하지 못했습니다: 사용 가능한 데이터가 없습니다.


전체 시도 횟수:              1
성공적으로 가져온 개수: 0

Microsoft PnP 유틸리티

inf 처리 중 :            CreativeExtension.inf
드라이버 패키지를 추가했습니다.
게시된 이름 :            oem55.inf


전체 시도 횟수:              1
성공적으로 가져온 개수: 1

Microsoft PnP 유틸리티

inf 처리 중 :            CreativeComponent.inf
드라이버를 설치하지 못했습니다: 사용 가능한 데이터가 없습니다.


전체 시도 횟수:              1
성공적으로 가져온 개수: 0

Microsoft PnP 유틸리티

inf 처리 중 :            CreativeSBConnect.inf
드라이버를 설치하지 못했습니다: 사용 가능한 데이터가 없습니다.


전체 시도 횟수:              1
성공적으로 가져온 개수: 0

Enable Sideload


AllowAllTrustedApps : 1
PSPath              : Microsoft.PowerShell.Core\Registry::HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\
                      AppModelUnlock
PSParentPath        : Microsoft.PowerShell.Core\Registry::HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
PSChildName         : AppModelUnlock
PSDrive             : HKLM
PSProvider          : Microsoft.PowerShell.Core\Registry

AllowDevelopmentWithoutDevLicense : 0
PSPath                            : Microsoft.PowerShell.Core\Registry::HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\C
                                    urrentVersion\AppModelUnlock
PSParentPath                      : Microsoft.PowerShell.Core\Registry::HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\C
                                    urrentVersion
PSChildName                       : AppModelUnlock
PSDrive                           : HKLM
PSProvider                        : Microsoft.PowerShell.Core\Registry



Install Realtek Audio Control
Add-AppxPackage : 'C:\Users\pear3\Desktop\8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_051220\8564_HDA_UAD_Win10
_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_05122018rev2\Appx_Package\RtkUWP_1.2.148.0\RealtekSemiconductorCorp.RealtekAudioContr
ol_1.2.148.0_neutral_._dt26b99r8h8gj.AppxBundle' 경로는 존재하지 않으므로 찾을 수 없습니다.
위치 줄:1 문자:1
+ Add-AppxPackage -Path C:\Users\pear3\Desktop\8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_R ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
    + CategoryInfo          : ObjectNotFound: (C:\Users\pear3\...h8gj.AppxBundle:String) [Add-AppxPackage], ItemNotFou
   ndException
    + FullyQualifiedErrorId : PathNotFound,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Install Sound Blaster Connect
Add-AppxPackage : 'C:\Users\pear3\Desktop\8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_051220\8564_HDA_UAD_Win10
_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_05122018rev2\Appx_Package\Creative_2.2.3.0\CreativeTechnologyLtd.SoundBlasterConnect_
2.2.3.0_neutral_~_13fcda18mhdz2.AppxBundle' 경로는 존재하지 않으므로 찾을 수 없습니다.
위치 줄:1 문자:1
+ Add-AppxPackage -Path C:\Users\pear3\Desktop\8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_R ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
    + CategoryInfo          : ObjectNotFound: (C:\Users\pear3\...hdz2.AppxBundle:String) [Add-AppxPackage], ItemNotFou
   ndException
    + FullyQualifiedErrorId : PathNotFound,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Done
계속하려면 아무 키나 누르십시오 . . .
일괄 작업을 끝내시겠습니까 (Y/N)?

____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## rezier (Dec 5, 2018)

Sorry guys for little off-topic. I would like to use Dolby Atmos for Headphones from MS Store. It works for me with default Microsoft driver from Windows Update and my old driver provided by Dell (it's 6.0.1.8233, A08) but whenever I change it to newer version I loose ability to use Atmos or even Sonic for headphones. Any ideas what's causing this?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 6, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> Is this for notebook users only?
> I've had several problems.
> i using the MSi Z87 Mpower max AC mainboard
> 
> ...



I recommend you unzip the file on the root of D:\ or C:\ drive, and confirm  you found these 2 file under unzip folder:


Appx_Package\Creative_2.2.3.0\CreativeTechnologyLtd.SoundBlasterConnect_
2.2.3.0_neutral_~_13fcda18mhdz2.AppxBundle
Appx_Package\RtkUWP_1.2.148.0\RealtekSemiconductorCorp.RealtekAudioContr
ol_1.2.148.0_neutral_._dt26b99r8h8gj.AppxBundle


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I recommend you unzip the file on the root of D:\ or C:\ drive, and confirm  you found these 2 file under unzip folder:
> 
> 
> Appx_Package\Creative_2.2.3.0\CreativeTechnologyLtd.SoundBlasterConnect_
> ...



I do not use driver signing
  And unpacked into a directory
C: \ 8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_05122018rev2

Fixed last error.
also run GenKGA3.1 as an administrator

But Sound Blaster Connect does not detect Realtek drivers.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 6, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> I do not use driver signing
> And unpacked into a directory
> C: \ 8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_05122018rev2
> 
> ...



Have to try uninstall through RemovePackage.bat, then reboot press F8 and disable DSE, Run InstallPackage.bat and reboot?


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Have to try uninstall through RemovePackage.bat, then reboot press F8 and disable DSE, Run InstallPackage.bat and reboot?



Yes, I had test mode ON + disable driver signing (use .DSE.bat)
Installed by running nstallPackage.bat.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 6, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> Yes, I had test mode ON + disable driver signing (use .DSE.bat)
> Installed by running nstallPackage.bat.


Use FX Configurator, select Realtek Audio endpoint.
Make sure it show as follow pics.


Composite Stream APO -  {0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560}
Composite Mode APO - {C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07}
Composite Endpoint APO - {17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D}, {A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}
Stream FX APO Processing Modes - {C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
Mode FX APO Processing Modes - {C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}
Endpoint FX APO Processing Modes  - {C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 6, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Use FX Configurator, select Realtek Audio endpoint.
> Make sure it show as follow pics.
> 
> View attachment 112011
> ...



I know about the FX configuration.
But when I use it
can not update Realtek driver.
That's why i need a modded .inf file.

The ability to create .inf files
  Are you willing to add it to your software?


----------



## David V. (Dec 7, 2018)

hello I have a problem and it is that I install the driver of sondVoizSond Alive and it no longer plays audio on my pc even desisntale the driver and remains the same, I would appreciate if you could help me thanks


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 7, 2018)

David V. said:


> hello I have a problem and it is that I install the driver of sondVoizSond Alive and it no longer plays audio on my pc even desisntale the driver and remains the same, I would appreciate if you could help me thanks


*GO TO "%systemroot%\System32\drivers", delete rtkhdaud.dat file, and go to the device manager, in sound controllers and install the generic driver*


----------



## itachimendes (Dec 8, 2018)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Well...i got it finally to work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how do u got it??
i tried to add "HW ID" ;; install by Device Manager....but no success 



Alan Finote said:


> Copy the file below to %systemroot%\System32\drivers and reboot your PC.
> 
> 
> I just corrected it. Like you, I also had problems with my microphone.
> ...






Não funcionou  de pois de tanto fazer pegar esse driver que nunca instala com sucesso, acabou não funcionando mais nem o mic e nem as saídas spdfi
ta tudo ok e aparecendo, mas o mic não capta som e o som não saí pelo spdif (mesmo os niveis se mexendo)


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 9, 2018)

Using Acer customer support
I got a 2.0.0.16 version of MBAPO264.dll, MBAPO232.dll that supports Sound Blaster Connect 2.
Link


----------



## nigos (Dec 9, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Copy the file below to %systemroot%\System32\drivers and reboot your PC.
> 
> 
> I just corrected it. Like you, I also had problems with my microphone.
> ...



No it didnt work.. Can you please help me?? it is like the worst virus i ever had on my pc
even with default high definition audio drivers.. problem is the same with all drivers.. mic recognized when plug-unplug but no sound input..


----------



## snitem (Dec 10, 2018)

nigos said:


> Hallo @Alan Finote
> headphones and speakers working only mic is the problem
> Mic is working on laptop and cellphone but not on my PC and i really dont want to reinstall windows PLEASE help me..
> I have 2 headsets hyperx Cloud and corsair hs50 non of them works (the mic)
> ...



I have the same problem, my mic is dead now and no matter what I try, it doesn't work.


----------



## gimi87 (Dec 10, 2018)

What about front speakers out? Because when I installed some drivers some time ago, my mic & front speakers connected to front or rear panel are not working. I guess we are in the same point. I guess that something is changed in the chip non-volatile (or similar piece of memory) that stores audio paths. Because once I had restored when I tried to clean everything. But after a bit when device driver took the work everything backs.


----------



## snitem (Dec 10, 2018)

@gimi87 Speakers are working for me. It's just the microphone in my case.
edit: You said that something might be changed in the chip memory. If this was true, does that mean formatting the PC and reinstalling windows would not fix this issue? I just switched to my linux partition and there the microphone is not working aswell.


----------



## gimi87 (Dec 10, 2018)

I did the same with the fresh install of Windows. That's my first thought about some non-vol mem. But I removed a lot of registry keys and drivers from system32/syswow64 and driverstore in the safe mode of windows os. Then after restart i had a working everything. But... Driver was installed automatically from the windows update and everything have returned to the bad situation.

I am still fighting... I've hope that isn't hardware issue.


----------



## snitem (Dec 10, 2018)

@gimi87 It's not a hardware issue. Because I just swapped my SSD with an old drive with Windows 7 on it and the microphone just works fine. I think formatting my PC will take less time than trying to figure out whats wrong with the drivers. Lesson learned ;(


----------



## 10tacle (Dec 10, 2018)

Alan Finote I've spent hours reading this thread, installing and uninstalling my realtek stuff today but I'm still at square one. I just can't figure it out.
It seems no matter which of your countless uploads I take, I'm always out of luck.

Basically it's always the same, I can successfully install your drivers without any errors and restart my PC, but when I check the sound control panel and open the realtek properties, I still have no DDL, Dolby Surround or whatever 5.1 related. Only 2 channel formats like always.

The only thing that sometimes differs, depending on which of your drivers I took, is that the sound panel sometimes refers to it as soundblaster 720 (or something similar), instead of the normal realtek high definition audio. I don't remember right now which of your drivers it was.

My hardware:
MSI Z370m Mortar with ALC 892
I've connected it via optical out with my 5.1 sound system, which is a Teufel Concept E Digital.
OS is Windows 10 with all the latest updates.

Can you, or anyone else, tell me if there's a specific driver I am supposed to use? Maybe I just took the wrong ones? Or am I missing any important steps?
Because I'm definitely not making any progress here. I'd so much appreciate finally getting surround sound in games.


----------



## Isaactds (Dec 11, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Just follow the steps below:
> 1 - Uninstall your currently installed driver.
> 2 - Stop the following services: *1°- Windows Audio (Audiosrv)*, *2°- Windows Audio Endpoint Builder (AudioEndpointBuilder)*.
> 3 - Open *Registry Editor (Regedit)* and walk to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio* and change the key permissions. *(How to do this: Select the desired key, in this case, the Audio key, right click on it and go to Permissions, then go to the Advanced button and at the top of the window that opens, change the owner of the key for your user account, then enter your user account in the Permission Entries list below).*
> ...



@Alan Finote  after try install *RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung.exe* my mic stop work even with a fresh new instal windows 10 dont back to work again

@Alan Finote depois de tentar instalar esse drive o microfone parou de funcionar em ambas as entradas mesmo formatando o hd e reinstalando windows 10 o microfone nao voltou a funcionar porem as entradas do microfone funcionam no modo fone de ouvido


----------



## snitem (Dec 11, 2018)

Isaactds said:


> @Alan Finote  after try install *RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung.exe* my mic stop work even with a fresh new instal windows 10 dont back to work again


Thats weird, in my case reinstalling Windows did fix the mic. I used the Media Creation Tool to download the setup files to my USB-Stick. When installing Windows 10 make sure to make a clean install and not upgrade.


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 11, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> *This instructions above it is to install the Driver below:*
> Windows 7
> Windows 10



Awesome !!


----------



## 10tacle (Dec 11, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> Awesome !!


Wow, thank you @Diogo Silva. And thank you ReconNyko for quoting him, otherwise I never would've noticed his tutorial somewhere inbetween 70 pages.

This is the first time I could achieve something! After doing that tutorial (you only forgot to mention that you need to reboot after all that), Dolby Digital Plus and Dolby showed up in my Realtek properties, and both seem to work fine. My sound system now displays "Dolby Pro Logic 2" when I start a game, which is a step forward. However, it should actually change to DTS or DDL... is that possible in a similar way or can I forget about it?

That's actually all I want. Getting real 5.1 in games.


----------



## bololabich (Dec 11, 2018)

Sadly SPDIF enabled mother board I bought was broken and finding another one with SPDIF and all components I need it hard


CityCultivator said:


> Try APO Driver. See above post.
> No driver change; APO Driver software is applied on your current driver.



I've installed it and messed a bit in it but couldn't make any change, I currently use hdmi->spdif adapter. Can I make it work with that or perhaps USB spdif card like PCM2704 would work?

EDIT:
I've just found Sound Blaster Recon 3D 25€ completely by chance, it supports DD Live natively so hope it will solve my problem but just in case it goes wrong (AGAIN xD) I'm still curious about some alternatives.


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 12, 2018)

bololabich said:


> Sadly SPDIF enabled mother board I bought was broken and finding another one with SPDIF and all components I need it hard
> 
> 
> I've installed it and messed a bit in it but couldn't make any change, I currently use hdmi->spdif adapter. Can I make it work with that or perhaps USB spdif card like PCM2704 would work?
> ...



Use this to support dts.
I think the Sound Blaster Core3D card is a remake of the X-Fi Extreme series product.
Link

Does anyone know of a FTP server in a creative.Lab?
  Their software support is crap.

And good news. @alanfox2000
I used the UAD driver MBAPO264.dll inside the Realtek FTP server to work with all of the this OEM software
Link
And SpkEQ is Clevo laptop speaker calibration data.
So recommend using This ZXRi Core3D OEM products.
Link

Do you know another Realtek FTP backup server?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 12, 2018)

bololabich said:


> Sadly SPDIF enabled mother board I bought was broken and finding another one with SPDIF and all components I need it hard
> 
> 
> I've installed it and messed a bit in it but couldn't make any change, I currently use hdmi->spdif adapter. Can I make it work with that or perhaps USB spdif card like PCM2704 would work?
> ...


I also use HDMI-SPDIF adapter. APO Driver was tested on it. I am using a laptop. No native SPDIF.


----------



## gimi87 (Dec 12, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> Awesome !!



Is that supposed to help us to fix the issues after installation of *RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung.exe* package?


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 12, 2018)

gimi87 said:


> Is that supposed to help us to fix the issues after installation of *RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung.exe* package?



Run DriverStoreExplorer in administrator mode to remove all Realtek and related .inf files

Remove rtkhdaud.dat from this directory
C: \ Windows \ System32 \ drivers
Reboot and install any Realtek drivers

@Alan Finote
The Realtek HDA driver test tool will keep un-signed driver
Using it will make the system unstable.
Sorry! @alanfox2000
I was confused with him


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 12, 2018)

Isaactds said:


> @Alan Finote  after try install *RealtekSounzVoizSoundAliveSamsung.exe* my mic stop work even with a fresh new instal windows 10 dont back to work again
> 
> @Alan Finote depois de tentar instalar esse drive o microfone parou de funcionar em ambas as entradas mesmo formatando o hd e reinstalando windows 10 o microfone nao voltou a funcionar porem as entradas do microfone funcionam no modo fone de ouvido


Delete the file rtkhdaud.dat, located in "%systemroot%\System32\Drivers"


----------



## bololabich (Dec 12, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> I also use HDMI-SPDIF adapter. APO Driver was tested on it. I am using a laptop. No native SPDIF.


Hymm that's interesting  How did you manage to do it, I mean I may be doing sth wrong and there is a lot of trial and error. Did it let you use DTS connect or dolby live?


----------



## gimi87 (Dec 12, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> Run DriverStoreExplorer in administrator mode to remove all Realtek and related .inf files
> 
> Remove rtkhdaud.dat from this directory
> C: \ Windows \ System32 \ drivers
> ...



Nothing changed... In the christmas time I will figure it out. I have a lot of registry entries with the guids. It's hard to clean every connection to the Realtek. But I will download the register before and after the installation of the drivers on clean machine and then I will compare. I will remove any shit.


----------



## nigos (Dec 12, 2018)

gimi87 said:


> Nothing changed... In the christmas time I will figure it out. I have a lot of registry entries with the guids. It's hard to clean every connection to the Realtek. But I will download the register before and after the installation of the drivers on clean machine and then I will compare. I will remove any shit.



yes plz help us get rid this virus xd


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 13, 2018)

bololabich said:


> Hymm that's interesting  How did you manage to do it, I mean I may be doing sth wrong and there is a lot of trial and error. Did it let you use DTS connect or dolby live?


DDL on Intel HD Graphics.


----------



## gimi87 (Dec 13, 2018)

I cleaned some things and restored to the checked drivers. And now I have front speakers. I am right now with the same situation as you guys. No mic. But i have DTS on optical out and audio on front speakers (headphones). Right now the mic...


----------



## bololabich (Dec 14, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> DDL on Intel HD Graphics.


But how did you configure it? Via "product config tool"? If so which product name did you chose and did you install any audio drivers then or did it work as is in windows' sound app? I tried some product names, most of them did not change anything, some would break audio completely, nothing more


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 15, 2018)

bololabich said:


> But how did you configure it? Via "product config tool"? If so which product name did you chose and did you install any audio drivers then or did it work as is in windows' sound app? I tried some product names, most of them did not change anything, some would break audio completely, nothing more


----------



## bololabich (Dec 15, 2018)

It seams that my AMD gpu just does not work with any of the profiles but meanwhile I got the sound card and it does have DD live and the APO DTS profile works as well


----------



## IlCavaliereOscuro (Dec 17, 2018)

Link offline (first page)...
Where can I find latest version?
I'm having a lot of problems with my Realtek ALC892 and Windows 10 1809!


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 17, 2018)

IlCavaliereOscuro said:


> Link offline (first page)...
> Where can I find latest version?
> I'm having a lot of problems with my Realtek ALC892 and Windows 10 1809!



Here is my backup file.
I remember he was capable.
Link


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 18, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8564-05122018rev2-Unsigned]*
> 8564_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_05122018rev2.rar
> 
> 05122018rev2
> ...



My computer now only works with HDA
SBC works with UAD driver!
Good job! @alanfox2000

Add the hardware id to the .inf file
Developer mode turned on.
It would be nice to add it to the manual .txt file.


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 20, 2018)

Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8564-05122018rev2-Unsigned]
The recognition error of the driver's Creative SBC (CiNEMA5) occurs too often.

Realtek UAD control panel recognizes correctly.
1. run DisableDSE.bat
2. Reboot
3. Disable driver signing feature
4. Developer mode on
5. Reboot
6. Turn off the antivirus, run GenKGA3.1 as an administrator, and leave only the .kga file of CiNEMA5.
7. Realtek recognizes the UAD control panel, but CiNEMA 5 recognizes it as a low probability.

@alanfox2000, can you improve this?

Increase the stability of the installation process. Allen
I have repeatedly installed and deleted about 30 ~ 40 times to find the cause of this error ...

1. The Creative.UWP RPC Service.exe process does not install frequently and sometimes does not run after restart.
I resolved it after rebooting and after two installs.
The process is seeking tortured me

2. RtkAudUService64.exe may fail to delete due to a file name error in the .bat file.
I saw two RtkAudUService64.exe processes running on the desk manager after the installation was successful.
It must be one!

If my process of this is two, the test sound fails.





This is when I wrote the article after I fixed the error.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 20, 2018)

*Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-20122018rev1-Unsigned]*
8591_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_20122018rev1.rar

20122018rev1
- Update CreativeExtension.inf


Generic Mod For Win10 RS3, RS4, RS5 X64
Audio Enhancers: Sound Blaster Connect
Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 5
Creative Sound BlasterX 360
Creative Sound BlasterX 720


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-20122018-Unsigned]*
> 8591_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_20122018.rar
> 
> 
> ...




I removed the old well-behaved driver by using the .bat file
And I installed it this driver* ( Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-20122018-Unsigned] )*
and And I installed this and found the same bug.











ReconNyko said:


> Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8564-05122018rev2-Unsigned]
> The recognition error of the driver's Creative SBC (CiNEMA5) occurs too often.
> 
> Realtek UAD control panel recognizes correctly.
> ...


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 20, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> View attachment 112957


It is not a bug , one of the RtkAudUService64.exe run as SYSTEM and another one run as User






ReconNyko said:


> View attachment 112958


20122018rev1 had fix the problem (the screenshot you posted).


----------



## aiolia1010 (Dec 20, 2018)

hello,Exuse my English but I am French and I use a translator.
in the extras folder and DOLBY TUNING AND PROFILE CREATOR,
there are 3 files (drivers,dtpc,dtpc_mda).
what should i install.thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 20, 2018)

aiolia1010 said:


> hello,Exuse my English but I am French and I use a translator.
> in the extras folder and DOLBY TUNING AND PROFILE CREATOR,
> there are 3 files (drivers,dtpc,dtpc_mda).
> what should i install.thanks


What is your driver name?
If unsure, try to install dtpc with only "create a shortcut on the desktop" selected, or if no desktop shortcut is needed, unselect all and install. Do not install driver. Install content asset (middle option) if you want to install demo content.
You may private message me with french, i do understand french.


----------



## Alastor Grimm (Dec 21, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-20122018rev1-Unsigned]*
> 8591_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_X64_SBC_MOD_Unsigned_20122018rev1.rar
> 
> 20122018rev1
> ...



finally able to install Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-20122018-Unsigned] via test mode, but the option 5.1 did not appear on s/pdif








Analog 5.1 works fine

Windows 10 ver 1803(build 17134.472) 

Motherboard Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3L

Realtek ALC892


----------



## PremiumWrappingAS (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello.

Does this work on Asus Strix z270f?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 23, 2018)

*Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-2312018-Signed]*
https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/12/realtek-modded-driver.html

23122018
- Dolby Digital output on HDMI
- Do not require Enable Test Mode or Disable Driver Signature Enforcement


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 23, 2018)

Here is Dolby Digital Plus APO version 7.6.7.2
It uses DDPP64AF3.dll, and DDPO64AF3.dll.
Link
Flex 3 -1435 Laptop


----------



## herogab (Dec 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-2312018-Signed]*
> https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/12/realtek-modded-driver.html
> 
> 23122018
> ...





alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-2312018-Signed]*
> https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/12/realtek-modded-driver.html
> 
> 23122018
> ...



i have problem i cant use realtek digital audio  have no sound only with amd


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2018)

herogab said:


> I HAVE A PROBLEM I CANT USE REALTEK DIGITAL AUDIO NO SOUND ONLY THE AMD DRIVER WORK


you caps lock broken?


----------



## herogab (Dec 24, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> you caps lock broken?


sry forgot disable it


----------



## netRAT (Dec 24, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> I installed Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-20122018-Unsigned] after I formatted Windows quickly.
> At first, two RtkAudUService64.exe processes were working correctly and SBC (CiNEMA 5) was recognized.
> I agree now that it is not a bug.
> 
> ...




I'm getting same exact error...

Not sure what I'm doing wrong.. .


----------



## hungnm144 (Dec 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-2312018-Signed]*
> https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/12/realtek-modded-driver.html
> 
> 23122018
> ...



I have successfully installed this version. But SBC cannot detect the device. How to fix this issue?


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 24, 2018)

netRAT said:


> I'm getting same exact error...
> 
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong.. .



After running the remove.bat file and rebooting. If you still have the RtkAudUService64.exe process running in the Desk Manager, turn it off, remove   RtkAudUService64.exe file it, and reinstall it.



hungnm144 said:


> I have successfully installed this version. But SBC cannot detect the device. How to fix this issue?
> View attachment 113244


don't run remove.bat file and install install.bat file again, SBC will be recognized.


----------



## herogab (Dec 24, 2018)

@Alan Finote @alanfox2000 https://mega.nz/#!eUgmxayA!R2h2LtKMSBL0C6IS5AXhD8nIgrmm0LLMMXSeJhMf0Pw  here is the dump from all dts uwp include sound unbound maybe it can help you for making dts x ultra or audio processing working in other pc  check the dts audio and dts studio use the similar decoder and in the unbound it said dts hd decoder and dts x decoder im trying using cru for ading  dts hd  to see if it will be reconise   I DUMPED IT WITH A SYSTEM 64 AMD


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 24, 2018)

hungnm144 said:


> I have successfully installed this version. But SBC cannot detect the device. How to fix this issue?
> View attachment 113244



1. Before install modder driver, install "PureSoftApps CA.cer" (ImportCertificate.cmd)

2.  Check if these 3 components exist





If not, follow the guide on below image


----------



## herogab (Dec 24, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> 1. Before install modder driver, install "PureSoftApps CA.cer" (ImportCertificate.cmd)
> 
> 2.  Check if these 3 components exist
> View attachment 113251
> ...


@alanfox2000  do you know how  i can make the dolby atmos for stereo speaker bring back it was on a insider build buit it disapear


----------



## hungnm144 (Dec 24, 2018)

@alanfox2000  It seems that my device is missing Dolby APO PCEE4 Component. This component is required, isn't it?


----------



## ULAGAN74 (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi alanfox please give me the step by step intalling method of above mod driver,that rar have so many files and folders.explain please.thank you


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 24, 2018)

herogab said:


> @alanfox2000  do you know how  i can make the dolby atmos for stereo speaker bring back it was on a insider build buit it disapear


After my PC startup,  ( my PC is lagging)  I can see DTS Headphone X, dts:x ultra and dolby atmos for stereo speaker options found on spatial sound format. A short while ago, these options disappear.


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 24, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> View attachment 110133
> I extracted the .msi file.
> This will help the thread
> Link
> ...





hungnm144 said:


> View attachment 113255
> @alanfox2000  It seems that my device is missing Dolby APO PCEE4 Component. This component is required, isn't it?




this Dolby HDMi on AMD and NViDiA products is stable.

1. Apply the Disable Driver Signature.

2. Install the HDMi device in Device Manager.
.inf directory
DOLBY\Dolby PCEE Drivers x64\Drivers64\Release

3. Install DHTv4 or DAAv2 .msi.

4. HDMi Dolby works perfectly.

Download Link


----------



## alanfox2000 (Dec 24, 2018)

hungnm144 said:


> View attachment 113255
> @alanfox2000  It seems that my device is missing Dolby APO PCEE4 Component. This component is required, isn't it?







Double click "Generic Software Component" and select Dolby APO PCEE4

Sound Blaster Connect Audio Effect should  be encoded into Dolby Digital format on HDMI output







ULAGAN74 said:


> Hi alanfox please give me the step by step intalling method of above mod driver,that rar have so many files and folders.explain please.thank you


1. Run ImportCertificate.cmd
2. Run InstallPackage.bat
Remove modded driver: RemovePackage.bat


----------



## GaryEaon (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi Alan, may i ask a question, i followed your instructions to install *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-2312018-Signed, but Win 10 cannot detect Realtek HD Audio Driver, can you help me how to fix it?*


----------



## YoRkFiElD (Dec 25, 2018)

How can i install *Dolby Digital Plus* or *Dolby Atmos* together with the *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-2312018-Signed*? I would like to have the *Creative Sound Blaster Connect* as well as the *Dolby sound effects* working so i can compare which one is better or switch between them on the fly. Before i installed some driver which already had the *Dolby Digital Plus* button inside the sound control panel and sounded pretty good but i would like to have the whole *Dolby *control panel with more options.

BTW i struggled a little bit with installing the mentioned driver mod, the sound blaster connect control panel was not recognizing the audio device, i think manually deleting some rtk file which remained in the services and in system32 did the trick but after that the UWP app doesn't properly open anymore with only background being shown even after reinstalling it with the .bat file, but a non-UWP app from other mod works.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 25, 2018)

New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
Version 6.0.1.8591



Spoiler: FIXES:




The choice of installation of the Creative Sound BlasterX 720 ° suite is enabled.
Updated driver version
Fixed microphone bug (no signal)




LINK TO DOWNLOAD


----------



## nigos (Dec 25, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> 
> 
> ...



Mic fixed!!!!! thank you veeery much for this.. i wonder what was the problem..
the problem this time is non of sound-mic effects working on SBC 2..  and soundalive settings appear on speakers properties again..


----------



## YoRkFiElD (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi, finally some fully working modded realtek HD driver install. Could you also please include the full dolby control panel with all the sound effects?

Edit: Seems like SBC doesn't work anymore, doesn't show any error but no sound setting inside it does anything.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 25, 2018)

YoRkFiElD said:


> Hi, finally some fully working modded realtek HD driver install. Could you also please include the full dolby control panel with all the sound effects?
> 
> Edit: Seems like SBC doesn't work anymore, doesn't show any error but no sound setting inside it does anything.


FIXING


----------



## antonkaz (Dec 26, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Alan! Make Realtek Driver for all sound enhacers please! Good Luck to You! Thanks


----------



## choklitcow (Dec 26, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately this did not fix my microphone issue.  I have:

Did a windows reset
Clean installed windows via usb
Deleted rtkhdaud.dat after adding it to try fixing the issue earlier
used DriverStoreExplorer in admin mode to remove realtek drivers (there was only one).
tried installing original realtek drivers from Gigabyte
tried installing this new package with fixes.  Still didn't work.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## nigos (Dec 26, 2018)

choklitcow said:


> Unfortunately this did not fix my microphone issue.  I have:
> 
> Did a windows reset
> Clean installed windows via usb
> ...



I tried everything u said and many more.. nothing worked .. but this driver really fixed it.. maybe your problem is permission in windows settings>privacy>microphone??


----------



## choklitcow (Dec 26, 2018)

Unfortunately that isn't it either.  Is there a specific way to install that latest driver that I'm maybe missing?


----------



## nigos (Dec 26, 2018)

choklitcow said:


> Unfortunately that isn't it either.  Is there a specific way to install that latest driver that I'm maybe missing?


Try this
1. use this to delete all stored drivers about soundcards
2. Delete render and capture in regedit *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio*
3. uninstall With this sound drivers.. restart pc then also uninstall manually sound drivers from device manager
4.Then install alans fixed driver.. idk what exactly caused the issue alan didnt reply to me.. but that works for me..[/QUOTE]
Btw its not exactly driver related.. because after install this alans fix driver and uninstall it after, mic was working with every driver... soundalive driver was the driver created the problem... and still i cant get rid 100% of this driver .. i mean every driver i install now i have settings of soundalive driver on windows sound manager on playback device but mic is fixed now


----------



## WIZZTHEJUICE (Dec 26, 2018)

anyone got the latest version of Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3


----------



## choklitcow (Dec 26, 2018)

nigos said:


> Try this
> 1. use this to delete all stored drivers about soundcards
> 2. Delete render and capture in regedit *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio*
> 3. uninstall With this sound drivers.. restart pc then also uninstall manually sound drivers from device manager
> ...



Unfortunately this did not work.

1) Deleted everything sound related.
2) used software RegistryDeleteEx to get rid of render and capture in regedit
3) Used DDU to get rid of realtek and soundblaster
4) Uninstalled all drivers for audio in device manager, both in audio inputs and outputs and in sound, video and game controllers.
5) Restarted
6) Went through and did all of this again
7) Installed the fixed driver by opening the exe and letting it do its work.  Chose not to install sound blaster this time.

Looking at the sound options, I have Alan's controller information throughout including soundalive, sounz, and dolby tabs.

Random things I've tried for no reason:
Disconnected front ports from motherboard and tested each individually
Disabled other recording devices
Made sure mic levels are at 100 and that windows didn't block mic usage
Tried both voice recorder and Discord for voice
In realtek audio manager ive changed advanced settings back and forth between muting rear input device and disable front panel jack detection to see if that did anything.

One thing I noticed is that when I have the front panel connected to the motherboard, the realtek sound manager indicates that something is plugged into the headphone-in.  Sound works fine though it, however.

As mentioned, I both did a windows reset and then followed that up with a clean install via usb made with the media creation tool (chose to not keep files).  I then completely deleted the entire drive that the OS was on for the install.  I would think that none of the above would be needed.  However, I also don't think this is hardware as everything was working fine until the installation of the drivers.


----------



## nigos (Dec 26, 2018)

choklitcow said:


> Unfortunately this did not work.
> 
> 1) Deleted everything sound related.
> 2) used software RegistryDeleteEx to get rid of render and capture in regedit
> ...



Idk man i had exactly the same problem only this driver fixed it for me.. i think only alan can help u :/


----------



## choklitcow (Dec 26, 2018)

I appreciate your help.  I went out and bought a usb soundcard (Asus Xonar U5) and it still won't work.

Tried an old Steel Series Siberia USB headset and the mic works on it (no 3.5).

I honestly don't understand how this can be a thing.  I just went and disabled audio through the bios as well, so I have nothing realtek currently in device manager yet no 3.5 mics work.


----------



## ReconNyko (Dec 27, 2018)

WIZZTHEJUICE said:


> anyone got the latest version of Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3



Manually check the Acer Predator and Clevo notebook product descriptions and get software support.

I'll give you some information to help you.
Link


----------



## nigos (Dec 27, 2018)

choklitcow said:


> I appreciate your help.  I went out and bought a usb soundcard (Asus Xonar U5) and it still won't work.
> 
> Tried an old Steel Series Siberia USB headset and the mic works on it (no 3.5).
> 
> I honestly don't understand how this can be a thing.  I just went and disabled audio through the bios as well, so I have nothing realtek currently in device manager yet no 3.5 mics work.



haha i know man i spent for real over 25 hours on this problem tried everything just like u.. even bios rollback (most stupid of ones i tried)..  if u fix it i would like to know how u did it ;p


----------



## YoRkFiElD (Dec 28, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> FIXING


Did you get to fix it? Just asking if i didn't miss anything.


----------



## marchi84 (Dec 29, 2018)

I had to manually install the driver, looks to be installed but Creative software not recognizing the hardware as compatible


----------



## wh1rlpool (Dec 29, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Alan, I've tried this "Realtek Advanced HD" driver and previous "Realtek ALC Blaster 720", the fromer is missing some kind of option when plugging in the headphone to the front sockets, causing static noise

both works fine before the 1809 update, but after the update, you have to do the old trick otherwise SB connect don't recognize the hardware, you have to :

1. terminate Creative.SBConnect.exe

2. stop audiosrv 

3. relaunch Creative.SBConnect.exe 

4. restart audiosrv



it's not so hard to write a .bat to fix it, just a bit annoying. this does happen after the 1809 update tho, is there any other way to bypass it?


----------



## sean8102 (Dec 30, 2018)

Hey guys. First post but been following this thread for a while, and enjoying the fun and sometimes hassle of modding my audio drivers to get extra goodies 

So first off I was wondering if there is a way to get SoundBlaster Connect 2 / 720 (UWP version) AND ALChemy working at the same time. Right now I have the latest version of * Alan Finote *signed driver installed and other than some possible mic issues (at least when using my computers front panel mic and headphone jacks) its working perfectly. However I highly prefer the UWP version of SB Connect 2 / 720. Mainly because it supports easily adding custom profiles with a little + at the top of the profiles list. Which is super handy IMO




I've gotten the UWP version working just fine before using the APO Driver method but when I tried to install ALchemy for EAX support on older games it said my hardware was not supported. With Alan's current driver I've got as far as I know the latest version of ALchemy (at least far newer than the last version that had the "restriction remover" crack) and even OpenAL is showing full EAX 1.0 through 5.0 support.





So thank you very much to all you guys that put in all this work for these drivers. It's very kind of you. But I would love to know like I said if its possible to get the UWP version of SB Connect / x720 AND ability to install the latest ALchemy version. Thanks. Also a heads up for others, I noticed last time I had to use the KGA file crack method for a Creative piece of software (think it was X-FI MB 5 or maybe even UWP SB Connect) It did't work till I generated the KGA files with my Nord VPN virtual network adapter disabled. After generating those files with only my intel NIC active the UWP app detected the hardware perfectly and I simply re enabled the Nord VPN adapter. Just thought I'd share in case that might help someone. Maybe the "keys" it generates have something to do with the NIC's enabled/disabled in your computer?


----------



## leslyomg (Dec 30, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> 
> 
> ...


It works on ASUS PRIME A320M-K?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 30, 2018)

@Màthair
Can you re-upload please at page 32 from post #783? 
Because MediaFire has deleted your file 
Thanx in advance 
And Happy New Year 2019!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 30, 2018)

leslyomg said:


> It works on ASUS PRIME A320M-K?


YES


----------



## Màthair (Dec 31, 2018)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Màthair
> Can you re-upload please at page 32 from post #783?
> Because MediaFire has deleted your file
> Thanx in advance
> And Happy New Year 2019!




Ok, i`ll send the Driver i use actually. But use a HDXRT.inf, NOT a HDXRT4..inf!. U need 2 know i use a version of Sound Blaster Connect MAYBE is not actualized, but is the best works 4 me. I use only DAX2, but there are some more to install. Here u have the links.

There are 2 drivers. one 4 windows 7 x64, and another 2 win 10 x64.

Choose!.

https://www.mediafire.com/file/jc9tq3pwds5vrhb/Realtek_Mod_Suite_for_Win7.7z/file 

https://www.mediafire.com/file/jbjmr6742yam6nb/Realtek_Mod_Suite_for_Win10.7z/file 

2 any others interested, here i put the link 2 my Mediafire, but i have no nothing really important or relevent. All is old versions and other versions of Realtek Drivers 2 install any: MB2/3/5 or the SB Connect 720.

https://www.mediafire.com/#myfiles

Enjoy!,  dear friend.  

Note: I`LL RETURN 2DAY B4 i leave the computer, 2 see if u respond 2 this post. Have a NICE NITE.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you very much my friend! 
Happy greatings to new year!


----------



## tongerks (Jan 2, 2019)

same also for me . i cannot access the panel. here is my system. also voicemorph is not showing and im using usb mic.

gigabyte z370 gaming 7
windows 10
alc1220 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/2018-12-31_15-12-12-png.113708/


----------



## nerzwerk (Jan 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> 
> 
> ...



Hey SBC doesn't seem to work on Acer Aspire V5-573g (Win10 Patch 1809). Realktek Driver is working, but non of the effects using in SBC change anything  Known issue?

Edit: Ok saw somebody has the same problem. I will look into thread again later, hopefully you can find a solution


----------



## Lee_Corp (Jan 3, 2019)

Merhaba this drivers install perfectly. MSI x470 gaming m7 ac, dts and dolby movies ok no problem

But in some games, I can't get the sound from the rear speakers even though it's written in dolby digital. System x470 m7 ac >> optic cable >>> pioner sc 2024 av receiver


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 3, 2019)

Lee_Corp said:


> Merhaba this drivers install perfectly. MSI x470 gaming m7 ac, dts and dolby movies ok no problem
> 
> But in some games, I can't get the sound from the rear speakers even though it's written in dolby digital. System x470 m7 ac >> optic cable >>> pioner sc 2024 av receiver


Did you configure your game for 5.1 out?


----------



## ReconNyko (Jan 3, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Ok, i`ll send the Driver i use actually. But use a HDXRT.inf, NOT a HDXRT4..inf!. U need 2 know i use a version of Sound Blaster Connect MAYBE is not actualized, but is the best works 4 me. I use only DAX2, but there are some more to install. Here u have the links.
> 
> There are 2 drivers. one 4 windows 7 x64, and another 2 win 10 x64.
> 
> ...



I have seen pictures in other forums that support DDL, DTS for X-Fi MB 2 products.
Please fix your media fire share link.


----------



## Màthair (Jan 3, 2019)

ReconNyko said:


> I have seen pictures in other forums that support DDL, DTS for X-Fi MB 2 products.
> Please fix your media fire share link.



4 Win 10
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jbjmr6742yam6nb/Realtek_Mod_Suite_for_Win10.7z/file

4 Win 7
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jc9tq3pwds5vrhb/Realtek_Mod_Suite_for_Win7.7z/file

Sound Blaster Suites
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/7p982oo8u4oi2/Sound_Blaster_Suites


----------



## Wodniak (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi, I have a MSI B350 gaming pro carbon and I can not play 5.1 from my optical output ... I have read that there is a procedure to have the dolby digital live in the optical output.
Help me please. ( Ktoś może posługuje się językiem polskim?)


----------



## flwh (Jan 4, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> *Realtek UAD SBC MOD [6.0.1.8591-2312018-Signed]*
> https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/12/realtek-modded-driver.html
> 
> 23122018
> ...


  Drop.me link is invalid


----------



## parser (Jan 4, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @Alan Finote ! I have been away since creator update broke dts for me and I have no idea how far the development is gone. Tried some new drivers couple of times in the last year but no go. I just wanted to ask is this driver DTS ready? I have a MSI Mortar B350M mobo with Realtek® ALC892 Codec.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 4, 2019)

parser said:


> Hey @Alan Finote ! I have been away since creator update broke dts for me and I have no idea how far the development is gone. Tried some new drivers couple of times in the last year but no go. I just wanted to ask is this driver DTS ready? I have a MSI Mortar B350M mobo with Realtek® ALC892 Codec.


YES.


----------



## parser (Jan 4, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> YES.



I am getting format not supported by device error again :/


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 4, 2019)

parser said:


> I am getting format not supported by device error again :/


Go to the system's audio settings> playback> realtek digital output. And then go to Supported Formats and check all the options, then test again.


----------



## parser (Jan 4, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Go to the system's audio settings> playback> realtek digital output. And then go to Supported Formats and check all the options, then test again.


Not working mate. I am starting to think I somehow damaged the optic output. When I try with stock realtek drivers, and test dts or ddl in control panel, it gives just glitch sounds till it asks me did you hear the sound. The same with netflix app on windows.

I am giving up on this:/ Thank you for you great work, unfortunately I am at loss here :/


----------



## wiadziu (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi all.
I have ALC 883 (Gigabyte), PC with Win 10 - 64 install new RealtekDriver 720_2
and I do not see the DTS, Dolby etc. tab in the driver options.
I will add that I do not use optical output, I use only analog.
Any help ?


----------



## parser (Jan 5, 2019)

@Alan Finote mate, I somehow got dts working with one of you older releases, but there is a problem you can hear in the video. This only happens on onboard realtek. I tried the sound system and optic cable with a sound card (xonar dx) and it works (xonar dx has another problem like when I stop listening to something, it drops spdif and a very loud pop! sound happens everytime)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ebmUJ2R5IHRec6aYImKhWWWHn3804Uti/view?usp=sharing

This crackling sounds happened everytime I was able to install dts. I just thought it was driver error or smth.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 5, 2019)

parser said:


> @Alan Finote mate, I somehow got dts working with one of you older releases, but there is a problem you can hear in the video. This only happens on onboard realtek. I tried the sound system and optic cable with a sound card (xonar dx) and it works (xonar dx has another problem like when I stop listening to something, it drops spdif and a very loud pop! sound happens everytime)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ebmUJ2R5IHRec6aYImKhWWWHn3804Uti/view?usp=sharing
> 
> This crackling sounds happened everytime I was able to install dts. I just thought it was driver error or smth.



How do you that with Xonar?

When good and yes, I'll buy a Xonar to an another PC with a plus supplemental


----------



## parser (Jan 5, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> How do you that with Xonar?
> 
> When good and yes, I'll buy a Xonar to an another PC with a plus supplemental



What do I do with xonar? I am talking about xonar dxs Dolby Digital Live if thats what you meant. I didnt do anything else lol. It just drops decoding (decoding light turns off on Z906) and makes a very loud pop! everytime when i stop listening so something. Which is really bad when you listen to smth midnight


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 5, 2019)

parser said:


> What do I do with xonar? I am talking about xonar dxs Dolby Digital Live if thats what you meant. I didnt do anything else lol. It just drops decoding (decoding light turns off on Z906) and makes a very loud pop! everytime when i stop listening so something. Which is really bad when you listen to smth midnight



Sorry for the rant, I had thinked for the first looking that you had tested Alan's mod in Xonar which is I find impossible? 



Jimmy9303 said:


> Sorry for the rant, I had thinked for the first looking that you had tested Alan's mod in Xonar which is I find impossible?



P.S: I had the same Z906 and use with Alan's mod 8166 version


----------



## parser (Jan 6, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Sorry for the rant, I had thinked for the first looking that you had tested Alan's mod in Xonar which is I find impossible?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: I had the same Z906 and use with Alan's mod 8166 version



I started to think there is a hardware issue with my board, I somehow damaged the optic out on mobo. Well I bought a sbz soundcard and planning to buy a tiamat v2 soon. If and when I buy a new mobo I will come back, until then farewell boys


----------



## sourav (Jan 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> IT'S HERE


Bro i tried the updated one..still gettingn same problem.no audio device deteceted -_- ..many others are getting the same prblm..but didnt get any better solution


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 10, 2019)

New Driver in This Post


----------



## gwx1987 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Driver in This Post


How to install it step by step? Do I need to install the Realtek High Definition Audio driver?
Regards Poland.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 10, 2019)

gwx1987 said:


> How to install it step by step? Do I need to install the Realtek High Definition Audio driver?
> Regards Poland.


The installation is well facilitated. You will need to install Realtek HD Audio, already included in this package, along with: Realtek ASIO, Creative Sound BlasterX 720°, the latter with optional installation, through a message during the installation. No disturbances.
In the beginning, you will be asked about installing Visual C++


----------



## leslyomg (Jan 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> The installation is well facilitated. You will need to install Realtek HD Audio, already included in this package, along with: Realtek ASIO, Creative Sound BlasterX 720°, the latter with optional installation, through a message during the installation. No disturbances.
> In the beginning, you will be asked about installing Visual C++


I've installed yesterday than I finally find out how to get the maximum advantage, with the mixer option to listen to the digital output, so I unlocked new configuration options. Indeed, I just messy with the sound and couldn't see any improvements from my old (very old driver) and the X-FI MB5 (old as well).

So, Alan, can you tell me more about the maximum optimization setup for me?
I'm using a B250M-D3H V1 Gigabyte mobo, with a ALC892 inside, running Win10 x64 1803 or 1804/RS4, not sure about that.

Thank you so much!
I'll always keep trying to use your drivers, but its the 5th time that I expend a lot of hours trying to get a better audio than with the old mod drivers.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 10, 2019)

leslyomg said:


> I've installed yesterday than I finally find out how to get the maximum advantage, with the mixer option to listen to the digital output, so I unlocked new configuration options. Indeed, I just messy with the sound and couldn't see any improvements from my old (very old driver) and the X-FI MB5 (old as well).
> 
> So, Alan, can you tell me more about the maximum optimization setup for me?
> I'm using a B250M-D3H V1 Gigabyte mobo, with a ALC892 inside, running Win10 x64 1803 or 1804/RS4, not sure about that.
> ...


But is this driver working on your machine?


----------



## leslyomg (Jan 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> But is this driver working on your machine?



The old one? Yes. But i digged about it and the new one drivers for this alc892 brings the sound quality to a new lvl, so I started to try new enhancers like dts, 720, etc...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 10, 2019)

leslyomg said:


> The old one? Yes. But i digged about it and the new one drivers for this alc892 brings the sound quality to a new lvl, so I started to try new enhancers like dts, 720, etc...


No. This one I posted, if I installed it, is it working? So I can fix some problem.


----------



## leslyomg (Jan 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> No. This one I posted, if I installed it, is it working? So I can fix some problem.


Yes, its working! Ive got no problems to install it, but since I've discovered about the "listen to another driver" feature, I've got some improvements, but somewhere at my config experiences i messed it up to a point of no return, so I rollback. 

I've been using Tidal HiFi MQA to test the quality.


----------



## eternomente (Jan 10, 2019)

Sorry, but whats the purpose of having a modded driver?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 10, 2019)

eternomente said:


> Sorry, but whats the purpose of having a modded driver?


The purpose is to unlock new Audio Processing Objects (APOs) to get the best possible sound experience regardless of the make or model of motherboard.


----------



## eternomente (Jan 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> The purpose is to unlock new Audio Processing Objects (APOs) to get the best possible sound experience regardless of the make or model of motherboard.


Oh! I see.. The model of the headphone matters? Of course there will be a difference of quality, but can it be used in any computer (Windows 10 x64) with any headphone?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 10, 2019)

eternomente said:


> Oh! I see.. The model of the headphone matters? Of course there will be a difference of quality, but can it be used in any computer with any headphone?


In the case of this thread, the only requirement is the presence of a REALTEK audio chipset present on your motherboard.


----------



## grich (Jan 10, 2019)

Is it true that not all driver versions when installed will result in DTS being selectable in Windows 10 Sound>Playback>Advanced>Default Playback tab?  Some drivers are only showing Dolby Digital Live instead of DTS and I don't know how to get DTS enabled


----------



## eternomente (Jan 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> In the case of this thread, the only requirement is the presence of a REALTEK audio chipset present on your motherboard.


Thank you! I'll be downloading your modded driver with SBC. Is it enough or there is a better combination of audio enhancers to use?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 10, 2019)

eternomente said:


> Thank you! I'll be downloading your modded driver with SBC. Is it enough or there is a better combination of audio enhancers to use?


Yes, that's enough.


----------



## leslyomg (Jan 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> No. This one I posted, if I installed it, is it working? So I can fix some problem.


Also, Im going to start a clean Windows installation right now. This mod driver works on 1809 Version?


----------



## eternomente (Jan 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes, that's enough.


Appreciate your patience! All I need to do is uninstall my realtek drivers, restart my PC and install yours?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 10, 2019)

eternomente said:


> Appreciate your patience! All I need to do is uninstall my realtek drivers, restart my PC and install yours?


YES



leslyomg said:


> Also, Im going to start a clean Windows installation right now. This mod driver works on 1809 Version?


YES, WORKS FINE.



leslyomg said:


> Also, Im going to start a clean Windows installation right now. This mod driver works on 1809 Version?


If the sound is down, just open the Realtek panel and tinker with the overall volume.


----------



## leslyomg (Jan 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> YES
> 
> 
> YES, WORKS FINE.
> ...



Right, ty! Also, do you recommend using the 'mix listen to' to get digital sound with an analog output?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 10, 2019)

leslyomg said:


> Right, ty! Also, do you recommend using the 'mix listen to' to get digital sound with an analog output?


"Mix Listen To". What is it?


----------



## grich (Jan 11, 2019)

where do I download your drivers, Alan?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 11, 2019)

grich said:


> where do I download your drivers, Alan?


This Link

I finally managed to integrate Dolby PCEE4 into my driver package. Ladies and gentlemen, your requests have been answered.













Coming soon to the forum.


----------



## grich (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks dude!

Alan,

What in heck did you do to the Realtek drivers???  It's damn good lol.  Much better than default Realtek drivers.

Realtek still claims it is in Dolby Digital Live instead of DTS.  I have the ASUS version of the ALC892.  Is it normal to still show Dolby Digital Live instead of DTS?

Alan's drivers also makes less or doesn't have popping sounds when playing a cnn clip or video.  Realtek stuff has a 40% chance of making a loud annoying clip or popping noise before playing the video.  I think i'll hang around here for a while...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 12, 2019)

New Realtek Audio Driver Released


Spoiler: Resources




Driver Updated Version to 6.0.1.8603
Support for 24bit in Record
Sound BlasterX 720°
Samsung Sound Alive
Realtek/Vienna SounzReal *NEW USER INTERFACE*
Realtek/Vienna VoizReal *NEW USER INTERFACE*
Realtek ASIO Driver
Dolby Digital Live
DTS Interactive
*NEW: Dolby PCEEv4 APO with Dolby Tuning and Profile Creator enabled in all endpoints (Analog, SPDIF, HDMI, etc.)*






Spoiler: Link to Download



HERE (MediaFire)





Spoiler: Images (Click to Expand)



View attachment 114452
View attachment 114453
View attachment 114454
View attachment 114455
View attachment 114458
View attachment 114459
View attachment 114460
View attachment 114461
View attachment 114462
View attachment 114463


GOOD RESORT FOR ALL USERS


----------



## grich (Jan 12, 2019)

yum.  Time to try it out thanks


----------



## nerzwerk (Jan 12, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Audio Driver Released
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Resources
> ...



I really don't know where my fault is, but only realtek driver works. If I change settings for Dolby or for Soundblaster nothing happens. Is there something else I have to do beside to install driver and reboot system? Also HD Audio Manager won't work and won't open. Any suggestions?

For everybody with same problems: this Mod is working for me with sound blaster.


----------



## grich (Jan 13, 2019)

Alan, is there any chance we could get Dolby Digital Plus instead of Dolby Digital Theatre?  Plus seems to give a better sound experience, and is newer too


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 13, 2019)

grich said:


> Alan, is there any chance we could get Dolby Digital Plus instead of Dolby Digital Theatre?  Plus seems to give a better sound experience, and is newer too


YES


----------



## jordon.dias (Jan 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> YES


its a request please........kindly add "dts studio sound "to your realtek hd advanced driver v6.0.1.8603 posted above.
i would like to use it with v6.0.1.8603 .dts studio sound for me increases sound volume &  surround sound nicely on stereo mode.
i have been using v8366 for past 5-6 months & would like to switch to this version.

respect to all ur efforts................................


----------



## grich (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes DTS would be better than Dolby Digital Live imho, since DTS has a higher bit rate.  I would love to see this too, if possible!


----------



## renye (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey, firts thanks for all the work put in this mods and second i have a couple questions:
1- i have sound blaster x-fi mb5 and realtek 8454 for codec alc1220, can i install this mod and it will works ?
2-if something go wrong, can i just uninstall it and then reinstall my previous realtek/ sound blaster ?

ty.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 13, 2019)

renye said:


> Hey, firts thanks for all the work put in this mods and second i have a couple questions:
> 1- i have sound blaster x-fi mb5 and realtek 8454 for codec alc1220, can i install this mod and it will works ?
> 2-if something go wrong, can i just uninstall it and then reinstall my previous realtek/ sound blaster ?
> 
> ty.


YES


----------



## Deleted member 179922 (Jan 14, 2019)

Alan Finote
The GenKGA.exe file stops responding during installation.
After that, the installation is normal and the sound and sound effects work normally.
However, due to authentication issues, Sound Blaster X 720º not work.
Is there any way to authenticate GenKGA?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 14, 2019)

gample said:


> Alan Finote
> The GenKGA.exe file stops responding during installation.
> After that, the installation is normal and the sound and sound effects work normally.
> However, due to authentication issues, Sound Blaster X 720º not work.
> Is there any way to authenticate GenKGA?


GenKGA requires administrative privileges, run the installer as an administrator.


----------



## Deleted member 179922 (Jan 14, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> GenKGA requires administrative privileges, run the installer as an administrator.


I tried to run as administrator but GenKGA.exe stopped working.




+) If you create a new driver, can I add DTS Audio and Dolby Atmos (UWP)?
I using Soundalive well. Thank you.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 14, 2019)

gample said:


> I tried to run as administrator but GenKGA.exe stopped working.View attachment 114526
> 
> 
> +) If you create a new driver, can I add DTS Audio and Dolby Atmos (UWP)?
> I using Soundalive well. Thank you.



Try the file below (You may have to disable your antivirus TEMPORARILY)
1º - Go to "%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock" and copy the GenKGA executable to this folder.
2º - Execute it as administrator and after that delete GenKGA.exe ONLY


----------



## jordon.dias (Jan 14, 2019)

alan 
please do integrate dts studio sound and dolby HT/DDP to your 6.0.1.8603 package


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 14, 2019)

jordon.dias said:


> alan
> please do integrate dts studio sound and dolby HT/DDP to your 6.0.1.8603 package


And SRS with DTS Surround Sensation


----------



## jordon.dias (Jan 14, 2019)

srs doesn't work when sbx 720 or any creative software is used


----------



## Deleted member 179922 (Jan 14, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Try the file below (You may have to disable your antivirus TEMPORARILY)
> 1º - Go to "%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock" and copy the GenKGA executable to this folder.
> 2º - Execute it as administrator and after that delete GenKGA.exe ONLY



Worked! Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 14, 2019)

jordon.dias said:


> srs doesn't work when sbx 720 or any creative software is used


or without sbx 720 whatever also without sounzreal and voicereal things this is important


----------



## grich (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you for the latest sound driver update Alan!

I think the previous version based on Realtek 8591 sounds better than the most recent RealtekDriver_PCEEv4_SA_SBC_SZVZ which is based on 8603 when tested without any form of enhancements imho  I love testing both!


----------



## David V. (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi, I do not know if it is for my pc but when I installed the last driver the sound blaster panel does not work and I do not see any improvement and even the sound is heard lower, I'm doing something wrong to install it or it's my pc


----------



## IlCavaliereOscuro (Jan 16, 2019)

David V. said:


> Hi, I do not know if it is for my pc but when I installed the last driver the sound blaster panel does not work and I do not see any improvement and even the sound is heard lower, I'm doing something wrong to install it or it's my pc



Sound Blaster Audigy?


----------



## David V. (Jan 16, 2019)

I have the realtek chipset

try to uninstall but the sound remains the same


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 16, 2019)

David V. said:


> Hi, I do not know if it is for my pc but when I installed the last driver the sound blaster panel does not work and I do not see any improvement and even the sound is heard lower, I'm doing something wrong to install it or it's my pc


Play any sound on your computer (music, videos, etc.) and let it play; Go to the Realtek Manager, lower and increase the master volume as the volume will normalize.
Everything works here.


----------



## ALex_11 (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi, Alan.
First of all - thank you for your titanic efforts!
I've got a small issue: on my Aorus gaming 9 MB (click) speaker volume controls ain't working. 
I have 5.1 system and it's on in the system options.
Dragging sliders on everything except Realtec HD Audio Output (see pic) changes nothing, speakers working but the volume does not change.
What could be a problem?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 16, 2019)

ALex_11 said:


> Hi, Alan.
> First of all - thank you for your titanic efforts!
> I've got a small issue: on my Aorus gaming 9 MB (click) speaker volume controls ain't working.
> I have 5.1 system and it's on in the system options.
> ...


Open Realtek Audio Manager and try again.


----------



## David V. (Jan 16, 2019)

the audio remains the same

I also noticed that the driver no longer says realtek high definition audio if not realtek (R) Audio)


----------



## ALex_11 (Jan 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Open Realtek Audio Manager and try again.


Still nothing.
Only changing speakers position affects volume:


----------



## ALex_11 (Jan 16, 2019)

Also I noticed that my mic (incerted at the back panel) is somewhat lags: I speak a word and hear my voice from speakers like in a milliseconds.
That's pretty frustrating. Not for karaoke users that's for sure.


----------



## Mason76 (Jan 19, 2019)

[QUOTE="Alan Finote]
Please help delete this sound mod
i delete driver in device manager,but then i inistall new stock driver you utilites in control center/sound/speakers not delete
(sound very low in my notebook)
sorry my bad english[/QUOTE]


----------



## grich (Jan 19, 2019)

you likely need to install your notebook manufacturer's audio drivers and reboot to get it back to normal.


----------



## Mason76 (Jan 19, 2019)

please help delete this driver!i setup Realtek Driver with SRS Premium Sound and  after my pc is laggy?stock driver not work correct
how delete this and clear system

how delete this?
stock driver realtek install


----------



## jordon.dias (Jan 20, 2019)

Mason76 said:


> please help delete this driver!i setup Realtek Driver with SRS Premium Sound and  after my pc is laggy?stock driver not work correct
> how delete this and clear system
> 
> how delete this?
> stock driver realtek install


1.run any realtek driver package (u want to install actually)with setup.exe ,not using device manager.
it will detect previous  driver and ask u to uninstall that,do that...... reboot when asked.upon rebooting realtek will install new driver

u can disable driver signature to be trouble free before doing such things. see this link .follow option one
https://www.howtogeek.com/167723/ho...8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/


----------



## ReconNyko (Jan 20, 2019)

We are now need Dolby digital Live and Dts Interactive to work without test mode.

It would be very innovative.

And I have an modded .inf file, but I do not know how to adapt the modded .inf file to the new version of Realtek.


----------



## Mason76 (Jan 20, 2019)

jordon.dias said:


> 1.run any realtek driver package (u want to install actually)with setup.exe ,not using device manager.
> it will detect previous  driver and ask u to uninstall that,do that...... reboot when asked.upon rebooting realtek will install new driver
> 
> u can disable driver signature to be trouble free before doing such things. see this link .follow option one
> https://www.howtogeek.com/167723/ho...8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/


no,its no help!


----------



## jordon.dias (Jan 21, 2019)

Mason76 said:


> no,its no help!


installing/uninstalling rtk drivers repeatedly  really messes things up.problems like no sound /no realtek panel often comes up.
try
*Guru3D Driver Sweeper in this link*
and others also.might help u
https://windowsreport.com/remove-driver-software/.

do u make system images.they are solution to such software stupidity issues and disaster.


----------



## pr3dato8 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi Alan, I tried using your latest driver but I'm having trouble, was hoping you or someone else could advise.

I have an Asus Xonar SE sound card, and it has its own separate playback options in the sound menu. I use the "SPDIF Out" which uses a Xonar SoundCard driver. I installed your driver which created a Realtek playback option and it had unlocked everything it was supposed to, however I can't use it because the sound only plays through the optical port of the sound card when specifically its "SPDIF Out" is selected. The default audio source also switches depending on what sound source I select in the sound card's menu, so I can't select one playback option in the windows menu and a different one in the sound card menu.

I tried replacing the Xonar SoundCard driver with a Realtek one but that just causes crashes. If you know what I'm doing wrong I would appreciate advice.

Edit: for reference I'm just trying to get Dolby Digital Live through the sound card's SPDIF line


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 22, 2019)

pr3dato8 said:


> Hi Alan, I tried using your latest driver but I'm having trouble, was hoping you or someone else could advise.
> 
> I have an Asus Xonar SE sound card, and it has its own separate playback options in the sound menu. I use the "SPDIF Out" which uses a Xonar SoundCard driver. I installed your driver which created a Realtek playback option and it had unlocked everything it was supposed to, however I can't use it because the sound only plays through the optical port of the sound card when specifically its "SPDIF Out" is selected. The default audio source also switches depending on what sound source I select in the sound card's menu, so I can't select one playback option in the windows menu and a different one in the sound card menu.
> 
> ...


Does the sound card use realtek drivers?
I see C-media chipset in specs.
Check whether the stock ASUS drivers is a realtek driver first. That might be a C-Media driver. Finote's driver is for Realtek.
Check APO driver if you just want to enable DDL.


----------



## karimis (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi all,
I just recently discovered these drivers and would like to try them.. I have an MSI Z370 Sli Plus mobo,  with ALC 1220 realtek chipset. the MSI drivers do not include any extra software like Dolby etc. Is it possible for me to install driver that include any extra software like Dolby??


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 22, 2019)

karimis said:


> Hi all,
> I just recently discovered these drivers and would like to try them.. I have an MSI Z370 Sli Plus mobo,  with ALC 1220 realtek chipset. the MSI drivers do not include any extra software like Dolby etc. Is it possible for me to install driver that include any extra software like Dolby??


1. Do a system backup, so that if any driver mishaps occur, you can recover.
2. MSI based systems may have a custom interface that prevents the loading of the enhancements' interface.
3. Try Alan Finote's driver. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...in8-win8-1-win10-post-your-mods.250915/page-3


----------



## karimis (Jan 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. Do a system backup, so that if any driver mishaps occur, you can recover.
> 2. MSI based systems may have a custom interface that prevents the loading of the enhancements' interface.
> 3. Try Alan Finote's driver. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...in8-win8-1-win10-post-your-mods.250915/page-3



Thanks a lot, i will try the driver later today and let you know.
You mean that there is a chance that MSI blocks the enhancements?  like on  BIOS level?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 22, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED
VERSION 6.0.1.8603 - HDA



Spoiler: DRIVERPACK #1 - WITH DOLBY PCEEv4 - DOLBY HOME THEATER






Spoiler: LINK TO DOWNLOAD



HERE





Spoiler: IMAGE














Spoiler: DRIVERPACK #2 - WITH DOLBY DS1 - DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS HOME THEATER






Spoiler: LINK TO DOWNLOAD



HERE





Spoiler: IMAGE












GOOD RESORT


----------



## grich (Jan 22, 2019)

whoa Dolby digital plus   thanks!

Alan, I was wondering, is there any way of forcing the drivers to install DTS instead of Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround) for the default format in Windows 10 under Realtek Digital Output ?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 22, 2019)

karimis said:


> Thanks a lot, i will try the driver later today and let you know.
> You mean that there is a chance that MSI blocks the enhancements?  like on  BIOS level?


It is not exactly a block; the realtek driver reacts to the motherboard. The Realtek control panel  will change to a custom design made by your board manufacturer. This design will not have custom effects.
The post above me has a method for loading Dolby without using the Realtek driver interface.
Try it.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 22, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.1.8603 - HDA
> 
> 
> ...


Can you make it a version without SounzReal Exp and VoiceReal Exp?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 22, 2019)

grich said:


> whoa Dolby digital plus   thanks!
> 
> Alan, I was wondering, is there any way of forcing the drivers to install DTS instead of Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround) for the default format in Windows 10 under Realtek Digital Output ?


Good. At the moment I still do not know any way to do this. But I'll search.


----------



## grich (Jan 22, 2019)

Alan, the DRIVERPACK #2 - WITH DOLBY DS1 - DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS HOME THEATER  *has* DTS Interactive (5.1 Surround), as well as Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround) as choices for the default format in Windows 10!

First time ever I've seen both!  Thanks!


----------



## karimis (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank for the driver Alan, for sure you are doing a great work!
So i installed the driver, it installed fine. But though i  select to install dolby i do not get that software shown in the images.. The Audio manager sure has the options to enable Dolby and Dolby Theater but that's it, only turn it on/off, i can not open any dolby window. Sound Blaster seems to install though and i can access the UI, though i do not have previous experience with it and do not know if it is worth using or not.. Definitely turning dolby on makes a difference in sound, i can hear it, but i cannot configure anything. 
Is it something i am missing or doing wrong?

PS. I am not in my PC right now I am using the option names as i can remember them, so forgive me if they are not accurate enough..


----------



## tonnydonovan (Jan 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.1.8603 - HDA
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Allan, I am install this mod . this is good working . but  if i am plug my headphone in my laptop . the sound play in speaker too . double sound in speaker and headphone . I dont know what the problem . please help me .


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Jan 23, 2019)

tonnydonovan said:


> Hello Allan, I am install this mod . this is good working . but  if i am plug my headphone in my laptop . the sound play in speaker too . double sound in speaker and headphone . I dont know what the problem . please help me .


I also have this problem,and dont have option to separate headphones and speakers outputs.
I also now have Realtek Control Panel instead of Asus.


----------



## Xeonic (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello to all. Can you help me with my Edifier G4 headphones? Can I connect them to Sound Blasterx 720?
They have usb output and built-in sound card.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 23, 2019)

karimis said:


> Thank for the driver Alan, for sure you are doing a great work!
> So i installed the driver, it installed fine. But though i  select to install dolby i do not get that software shown in the images.. The Audio manager sure has the options to enable Dolby and Dolby Theater but that's it, only turn it on/off, i can not open any dolby window. Sound Blaster seems to install though and i can access the UI, though i do not have previous experience with it and do not know if it is worth using or not.. Definitely turning dolby on makes a difference in sound, i can hear it, but i cannot configure anything.
> Is it something i am missing or doing wrong?
> 
> PS. I am not in my PC right now I am using the option names as i can remember them, so forgive me if they are not accurate enough..


The "Dolby" folder is located on your Desktop.



Xeonic said:


> Hello to all. Can you help me with my Edifier G4 headphones? Can I connect them to Sound Blasterx 720?
> They have usb output and built-in sound card.


In this case, we need to modify the driver for this built-in sound card.

@ScrooW @Aleksandar012 @tonnydonovan
Please use the file below to correct the problem.

1 - Open the RAR file and extract the file "rtkhdaud.dat" to "%systemroot%\System32\drivers" and replace. After that just restart the PC.
Sorry for the inconvenience.
In the next packages this will already be fixed.

Images:










Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## jordon.dias (Jan 23, 2019)

Boom 3d v1.0.3(proper cracked) if anyone wants.it sounds better than fx sound enhancer
link:
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/d911zsfy8f16j/Boom_3D_1.0.3

Instructions:
run the trial once before replacing crack files in program folder.otherwise software ui wont start


----------



## Xeonic (Jan 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> The "Dolby" folder is located on your Desktop.
> 
> 
> In this case, we need to modify the driver for this built-in sound card.
> ...


Driver installed:
C-MEDIA Inc.
USB \ VID_0D8C & PID_0012 & REV_0100 & MI_00
USB \ VID_0D8C & PID_0012 & MI_00
Xear audio center from Edifier.
(EDIFIER 7.1 GAMING HEADSET)
What driver can I replace it with?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 23, 2019)

Xeonic said:


> Driver installed:
> C-MEDIA Inc.
> USB \ VID_0D8C & PID_0012 & REV_0100 & MI_00
> USB \ VID_0D8C & PID_0012 & MI_00
> ...


What's your operating system ?


----------



## Xeonic (Jan 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> What's your operating system ?


Win 10 latest update


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 23, 2019)

@Xeonic Soon I will post here for you the modified driver.


----------



## Xeonic (Jan 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @Xeonic Soon I will post here for you the modified driver.



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## tonnydonovan (Jan 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> The "Dolby" folder is located on your Desktop.
> 
> 
> In this case, we need to modify the driver for this built-in sound card.
> ...



work . thank you so much . 

@Alan Finote this is work for windows 7 or just work for windows 10 ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 23, 2019)

tonnydonovan said:


> work . thank you so much .
> 
> @Alan Finote this is work for windows 7 or just work for windows 10 ?
> 
> View attachment 114966


It works also in Windows 7, my friend.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 23, 2019)

cahdawe said:


> i also have this problem sir. @Alan Finote


Solution in this post


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jan 23, 2019)

How do I revert back to the default realtek drivers? I already did DDU to completely remove the realtek mod and it seems there are still remnants persisting after installing the official drivers.

I downloaded and installed the official one from my motherboard's site and I remember precisely how the gui look. This look totally different


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 23, 2019)

Sempron Guy said:


> How do I revert back to the default realtek drivers? I already did DDU to completely remove the realtek mod and it seems there are still remnants persisting after installing the official drivers.
> 
> I downloaded and installed the official one from my motherboard's site and I remember precisely how the gui look. This look totally different
> 
> View attachment 114979


Go to the list of installed applications in settings, and search for "Realtek Advanced HD Audio". Then just uninstall.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jan 23, 2019)

already did that now I'm getting random BSODs everytime I unplug my headphones from the front port audio


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 23, 2019)

Sempron Guy said:


> already did that now I'm getting random BSODs everytime I unplug my headphones from the front port audio


Go to "%systemroot%\System32\drivers" and delete the file "rtkhdaud.dat". If necessary, restart your computer.
But before that, note that there is an icon that looks like a folder in the upper right corner of your realtek panel. Go there and turn off the second option.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jan 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Go to "%systemroot%\System32\drivers" and delete the file "rtkhdaud.dat". If necessary, restart your computer.
> But before that, note that there is an icon that looks like a folder in the upper right corner of your realtek panel. Go there and turn off the second option.



Thanks for the quick reply. I just did a system restore. Got it all fixed now.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 23, 2019)

Sempron Guy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I just did a system restore. Got it all fixed now.


Dude, what was your problem exactly? I will be happy to assist you.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jan 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Dude, what was your problem exactly? I will be happy to assist you.



Usually after I plugged my headphones in the front audio, my speakers plugged at the rear automatically gets disabled. With the modded drivers both my headphone and speaker works simultaneously. Also the sound coming out of my right speakers seems to be louder than on the left.  I tested it on my headphones and it sound normal as it should be. I dunno could be my set-up? My board is using ALC 1220.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 23, 2019)

NEW LINKS OF RELEASED REALTEK DRIVERS...

*FIXED THE PROBLEM REPORTED BY SOME MEMBERS OF THE FORUM, WHEREEVER, EVEN CONNECTING A HEADSET TO THE FONTAL PANEL ON THE PC OR TO THE PORT P2 OF THE NOTEBOOK, THE REAR PANEL CONTINUED SOON.*



Spoiler: DRIVER #1 WITH PCEEv4 - DOLBY HOME THEATER v4



LINK HERE





Spoiler: DRIVER #2 WITH DS1 - DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS HOME THEATER



LINK HERE



GOOD RESORT



Sempron Guy said:


> Usually after I plugged my headphones in the front audio, my speakers plugged at the rear automatically gets disabled. With the modded drivers both my headphone and speaker works simultaneously. Also the sound coming out of my right speakers seems to be louder than on the left.  I tested it on my headphones and it sound normal as it should be. I dunno could be my set-up? My board is using ALC 1220.


Well, my friend, I've just posted new driver package links in the post above where this problem has been fixed. Install it and once installed, restart your pc. Once this is done, go to the folder icon in the upper right corner of your realtek panel, and if the third option is unchecked, check it and you're done.
Check the images:


----------



## grich (Jan 23, 2019)

if only Alan ran the support department of ASUS - they would have fewer complaints for sure!


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 24, 2019)

@Alan Finote
And what will be without SounzReal Exp/VoizReal Exp like mod? 
Thanx in advance


----------



## Ergun13 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hello there.
Windows 10 operating system
couldn't fix this problem could you help me

sound blaster cinema 5


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 24, 2019)

@Xeonic Your driver link
Just open and install.
If you still have problems with BlasterX 720, just open the tablet below, extract the "Licensing" folder and run GenKGA.exe
GenKGA

@Jimmy9303 Your driver


----------



## Xeonic (Jan 24, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @Xeonic Your driver link
> Just open and install.
> If you still have problems with BlasterX 720, just open the tablet below, extract the "Licensing" folder and run GenKGA.exe
> GenKGA
> ...


After rebooting the driver does not work.
Unable to verify the digital signature of the drivers required for this device. During the last change of hardware or software, an incorrectly signed or damaged file or a malicious program of unknown origin could be installed. (Code 52)
And sond blaster doesn't work either.


----------



## thegr8anand (Jan 24, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW LINKS OF RELEASED REALTEK DRIVERS...
> 
> *FIXED THE PROBLEM REPORTED BY SOME MEMBERS OF THE FORUM, WHEREEVER, EVEN CONNECTING A HEADSET TO THE FONTAL PANEL ON THE PC OR TO THE PORT P2 OF THE NOTEBOOK, THE REAR PANEL CONTINUED SOON.*
> 
> ...



Hi will this with work wit ALC1150? Have an asus z97 pro mobo with .8485 driver currently installed.


----------



## pr3dato8 (Jan 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Does the sound card use realtek drivers?
> I see C-media chipset in specs.
> Check whether the stock ASUS drivers is a realtek driver first. That might be a C-Media driver. Finote's driver is for Realtek.
> Check APO driver if you just want to enable DDL.



Thanks for getting back to me. Sorry a total noob here, I'm not familiar with the "APO driver" that you are suggesting for enabling DDL. Is APO a user or a type of a driver? If you have a link or instructions it would be much appreciated.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 24, 2019)

thegr8anand said:


> Hi will this with work wit ALC1150? Have an asus z97 pro mobo with .8485 driver currently installed.
> 
> View attachment 115041


Yes. It works.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 24, 2019)

@Alan Finote
Thank you for the DHTv4 version. 
Can I have also DS1 version?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## thegr8anand (Jan 24, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes. It works.



Thanks. Whats the difference between the two versions Pceev4 and DS1?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 24, 2019)

thegr8anand said:


> Thanks. Whats the difference between the two versions Pceev4 and DS1?


DS1 (Dolby Digital Plus) is newer, that's all.


----------



## thegr8anand (Jan 24, 2019)

Cool. My motherboard is Asus. Do i need to do something special to get the relatek panel and not asus one? Also do i need to remove old drivers with DDU or can i install these directly?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 24, 2019)

pr3dato8 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. Sorry a total noob here, I'm not familiar with the "APO driver" that you are suggesting for enabling DDL. Is APO a user or a type of a driver? If you have a link or instructions it would be much appreciated.


APO=Audio Processing Object; the technology audio enhancements are based upon.
Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows
You install the APO Driver (this is an application, not a real driver; it is applied on your current stock driver. It is a generic solution for all outputs, even HDMI and such) with components you need and use the provided FX configurator to load your wanted enhancements/DDL/DTSconnect.


----------



## grich (Jan 24, 2019)

Will APO allow you to emulate sound blaster interface + SB sounds?  Im asking because Realtek drivers (regardless of versions) keeps giving me loud popping noises when I start to play a movie file and it is annoying


----------



## pr3dato8 (Jan 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> APO=Audio Processing Object; the technology audio enhancements are based upon.
> Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows
> You install the APO Driver (this is an application, not a real driver; it is applied on your current stock driver. It is a generic solution for all outputs, even HDMI and such) with components you need and use the provided FX configurator to load your wanted enhancements/DDL/DTSconnect.



Much appreciated, I will give it a go


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Alan Finote
DHTv4 not working, the rest is okay.
And what's with DS1? 
Thanx in advance. 
Can you include in your next mod Dolby Atmos with all these things?


----------



## karimis (Jan 25, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> APO=Audio Processing Object; the technology audio enhancements are based upon.
> Making Audio Enhancers Work on Windows
> You install the APO Driver (this is an application, not a real driver; it is applied on your current stock driver. It is a generic solution for all outputs, even HDMI and such) with components you need and use the provided FX configurator to load your wanted enhancements/DDL/DTSconnect.



When i install the manufacturer driver no enhancements are shown in the sounds page, but if i install Alan's driver the enhancements tab is there. So do i need to follow these instructions there to use the sound to its full potential?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 25, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> DHTv4 not working, the rest is okay.
> And what's with DS1?
> Thanx in advance.
> Can you include in your next mod Dolby Atmos with all these things?


Friend, what we have here is only a conflict between different versions of the same libraries, or, conflict with some other Dolby suite installed on your computer. PCEEv4 is working. This error message on your screen. How do you translate it into English and put it here in the forum?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 25, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Friend, what we have here is only a conflict between different versions of the same libraries, or, conflict with some other Dolby suite installed on your computer. PCEEv4 is working. This error message on your screen. How do you translate it into English and put it here in the forum?



Sorry if I had been rude, it was not my intention.

I had a DHTv4 software from here from a user in the forums installed and this user said it will be good for your driver.

In the translate says that: "the dolby audio driver starting is unsuccessful, please reboot your computer, or reinstall the driver".

I had done that, but also unsuccessfulling. 

I proved with that software with .reg file (that was also included and it was important) and with that also nothing. 

Previously when I first installed your driver DHTv4 had not a sound impacted, idk what's happened that not sounds, but rest is perfect.

And sorry for the ranting, I'll will be clear.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 25, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Sorry if I had been rude, it was not my intention.
> 
> I had a DHTv4 software from here from a user in the forums installed and this user said it will be good for your driver.
> 
> ...


Run the application below. It will look for these files that are conflicting with your current version of Dolby PCEE4 and delete them automatically. Then restart your computer and see if it has normalized.


----------



## Readlight (Jan 25, 2019)

Dolby Access trial wont do anything. What can i do on VIA 2020


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 25, 2019)

Readlight said:


> Dolby Access trial wont do anything. What can i do on VIA 2020


What were you trying to do? What is VIA 2020?


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Jan 25, 2019)

Readlight said:


> Dolby Access trial wont do anything. What can i do on VIA 2020


You can use APO driver from AlanFox and get these plugins,but i recomend you to try fxsound enhancer with it.VIA has good codecs and sounds better than any Realtek with its own drivers.

Hey Alan,
just tried your latest driver but problem is still there.I deleted driver with ddu and deleted rtkhda.dat from system32.Headphones wont shutoff speakers from backpanel


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 25, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> You can use APO driver from AlanFox and get these plugins,but i recomend you to try fxsound enhancer with it.VIA has good codecs and sounds better than any Realtek with its own drivers.
> 
> Hey Alan,
> just tried your latest driver but problem is still there.I deleted driver with ddu and deleted rtkhda.dat from system32.Headphones wont shutoff speakers from backpanel



TRY THIS IN #1,911

Images:


----------



## JohnS (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello. I have motherboard B350M MORTAR (MS-7A37) (AM4) with a sound card Realtek Advanced HD Audio. I have just bought 5.1. system with optical cable.  Audio drivers by default didn't have an option of SPDIF and was mute. I deleted Realtek drivers by default and changed with the latest in this forum uploaded by Alan Finote. Sound appeared but it was only stereo, not 5.1. There was no option of 5.1. I've found a way how to add 5.1. into the options by firstly deleting and changing RltkAPO64.dll and  secondly, - including a registry change creating and checking 1 on "DisableProtectedAudioDG". The result is:
1) I can play music only on digital output since "speakers" option is absolutely silent when i choose it. It doesn't detect device and has no 5.1. option
2) On digital output music plays with all options but not 5.1 (both). When i choose 5.1. speakers make hissing sound and that's it.

What should I do to get 5.1? Maybe digital output doesn't support 5.1. then how to include SPDIF option to speakers settings? Or there is a way to correct that hissing sound?


 5.1 with hissing sound. Others work as stereo only.


Zero sound. if I choose speakers as main device.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 26, 2019)

JohnS said:


> 2) On digital output music plays with all options but not 5.1 (both). When i choose 5.1. speakers make hissing sound and that's it.


What do you mean by all options? the 16/24bit stereo in the list, or using the Dolby enhancements?


----------



## JohnS (Jan 26, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> What do you mean by all options? the 16/24bit stereo in the list, or using the Dolby enhancements?


16/24bit stereo. When Dolby enhancements (dolby home theater) are on, it is still stereo, not 5.1. Actually, digital output does not detect 5.1 somehow according to this.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Jan 26, 2019)

@Alan Finote 
This is how control panel looks.



No option to redirect headphones and speakers.Also if i turn dolby digital plus or home theater 4,it sounds like laptop speakers.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 26, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Run the application below. It will look for these files that are conflicting with your current version of Dolby PCEE4 and delete them automatically. Then restart your computer and see if it has normalized.


Sadly this not works. 
After that the Dolby application error had appeared on the screen.
I had deleted the Dolby driver, but not a reaction. 
I had installed your Speakers/Headphones driver, is this the problem?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 26, 2019)

@Aleksandar012
Open RAR and extract rtkhdaud.dat to "%systemroot%\System32\drivers"

I am uploading the new installer already fixed on this back panel issue addressed in the forum. In a few minutes I'll be posting the link.
After that, restart your PC.

@JohnS @Aleksandar012 
FIXED DRIVER LINK (PCEEv4)


----------



## JohnS (Jan 26, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @Aleksandar012
> Open RAR and extract rtkhdaud.dat to "%systemroot%\System32\drivers"
> 
> I am uploading the new installer already fixed on this back panel issue addressed in the forum. In a few minutes I'll be posting the link.
> ...



Hello again. Thank you very much for your effort but still i hear hissing sound by using 5.1 format options. Even though in a new version "Dolby/DTS" is unlocked when i use 5.1, there is no use of it, since it doesn't change anything except of letting to push music/movie buttons and get nothing else but hissing while playing audio.

Once again i'll try to clear out the situation: 

I'm trying to play audio via optical cable a 5.1 audio system using MSI motherboard and Realtec audio card. Speakers work fine using TV as audio source via optical cable.
Thanks to *Alan Finote*, I've downloaded drivers which let me play at least stereo by using formats 16 and 24 bits (just noticed that 192000hz make blerbing sounds while others quite low quality but still a bearable sound).
Only "digital output" in audio manager works for me playing via SPDIF .
I get no 5.1 experience since drivers don't work for this situation. Using 5.1 default format options hear only hissing sounds (kind of different hissing in DTS interactive and Dolby digital live. No normal sounds. When i play no music, no hissing. When i play, it hisses all the time monotonously).



By using this default format option, I still hear hissing sound, no audio.



Thank you for unlocking this, but it didn't change the situation.

Please help me, it's really unbearable to buy such audio system and have nothing but poor quality stereo sound or hissing by using 5.1 options. Maybe there is something I could send you to clear out a problem more deeply? I'm not a programmer but I will try to get a code or such if you explain how. Thank you very much!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 26, 2019)

JohnS said:


> Hello again. Thank you very much for your effort but still i hear hissing sound by using 5.1 format options. Even though in a new version "Dolby/DTS" is unlocked when i use 5.1, there is no use of it, since it doesn't change anything except of letting to push music/movie buttons and get nothing else but hissing while playing audio.
> 
> Once again i'll try to clear out the situation:
> 
> ...


If your goal is 5.1 Surround, the way will be to unlock the Dolby Digital encoder through PCEEv4, as in the image below by @alanfox2000 :


----------



## JohnS (Jan 27, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> If your goal is 5.1 Surround, the way will be to unlock the Dolby Digital encoder through PCEEv4, as in the image below by @alanfox2000 :


Unfortunately, i have nothing like that. Even upper tabs are in two rows and the name includes no S/PDIF like in your sample picture. Attaching what do I see. 





Any solutions? Dolby digital live and dts interactive make different hissing sounds, that's it. No audio whatever i try using 5.1 settings.


----------



## grich (Jan 27, 2019)

You can through device manager force another version of the Realtek drivers onto your system, so long as the win64 directory from the install directory is there.  You will retain the sound blaster components.  It might just be this version of the driver that is problematic for you.


----------



## Jayce (Jan 28, 2019)

How come this is happening, i installed everything correctly and this happens in soundblaster uwp connect. i know that i got it working because it doesn't come up with the sound device not detected message. I have soundblaster cinema 5's kga file in the creative folder directory.

Windows 10 64bit


----------



## ReconNyko (Jan 29, 2019)

I found the perfect setting for classical music, and share it here.
feel that this setting is the most similar to lossless compression music with losslessness
also music quality of the creative CiNEMA 3 and Dolby ATMOS For Gaming combo is probably fantastic !

i using the  Realtek ALC 1150 + Creative CiNEMA 3 + Dolby Digital Plus APO

edit: I just found that the dialog enhancer made a fast beat and responded to the treble in a friendly manner

Creative CiNEMA 3
SURROUND 40% / 67 % / 80 %
CRYSTALIZER 100%
BASS 2%
SMART VOLUME _ LOUD
DIALOG PLUS 1%

Dolby Digital PLUS
Voice + Rich
Sound Virtualizer ON ( 2.1 Channel only )
Dialogue Enhancer OFF
Volume leveler ON or OFF









"


----------



## leanmattos (Jan 29, 2019)

@Alan Finote 
I did the installation as recommended, but I'm still getting these messages. My notbook is an Acer Aspire 5 A515-51G. Something that tells me to do it. Thank you.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi @all
Who can deliver me a specially for Asus MB's build Realtek ALC892 (https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/specifications/) modded Driver for using the full Audio-featured Experience?

In Audio-Hardware, I've an AVR347 from H/K in use per 7.1-Ch-surround, connected both with SPD/IF & HDMI

At last I found here the "Realtek Mod Suite for Win10", was tryin' to Install, with no success. Actually I'm using the "Realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy"-Driver, but I'm even not fully satisfied. :-(
So please, who can help me?


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 30, 2019)

leanmattos said:


> @Alan Finote
> I did the installation as recommended, but I'm still getting these messages. My notbook is an Acer Aspire 5 A515-51G. Something that tells me to do it. Thank you.
> View attachment 115329



sorry leanmattos.  your Acer A515-51G computer uses a *Realtek SST* (Smart Sound Technology) audio device [as indicated in the screenshot saying "Realtek High Definition Audio(SST)"] and the SBConnect and Dolby enhancements *do not work* with *SST based* Realtek devices (therefore Alan's modded driver will not support the Realtek SST audio device).  Realtek HD Audio [SST] have HWIDs beginning with INTELAUDIO instead of HDAUDIO.  *use another computer* that does *not* use Realtek SST audio and uses the "regular" Realtek HDA audio device (w/out SST).


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 30, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.1.8603 - HDA
> 
> 
> ...





Now, I've found & installed this Package, my rear Jack-Connectors Area will do crazy:


I've put all 4 Jacks in, but if I do the green Front-Jack out, the Center/Subwoofer & Side-Surround will be active (like above)

Now I put him in, it will deactivate the named Connectors :-( Full Crazy :-(


----------



## ReconNyko (Jan 30, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Hi @all
> Who can deliver me a specially for Asus MB's build Realtek ALC892 (https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/specifications/) modded Driver for using the full Audio-featured Experience?
> 
> In Audio-Hardware, I've an AVR347 from H/K in use per 7.1-Ch-surround, connected both with SPD/IF & HDMI
> ...




# 1549 on page 62 will probably help you.


ReconNyko said:


> View attachment 110055
> Try use the this two softwere
> DriverStoreExplorer
> Link
> ...


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 30, 2019)

ReconNyko said:


> # 1549 on page 62 will probably help you.




Sorry, but how should I exactly do? My hdxrt.inf-File got totally other Informations as shown in the Att. 110058, which is unrecognizable to do so, & what about Genkga? The Att. 110059 is just only written in Chinese :-(
So you can please help me? Eventually in German?


----------



## Jayce (Jan 31, 2019)

Jayce said:


> How come this is happening, i installed everything correctly and this happens in soundblaster uwp connect. i know that i got it working because it doesn't come up with the sound device not detected message. I have soundblaster cinema 5's kga file in the creative folder directory.
> 
> Windows 10 64bitView attachment 115269


Can someone please help install Soundblaster Cinema 5? i already tried install it from @alanfox2000's apo driver and standalone one and both gave me the screenshot above or said the that the sound device isn't detected.


----------



## ReconNyko (Jan 31, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Sorry, but how should I exactly do? My hdxrt.inf-File got totally other Informations as shown in the Att. 110058, which is unrecognizable to do so, & what about Genkga? The Att. 110059 is just only written in Chinese :-(
> So you can please help me? Eventually in German?



Realtek Mod Suite for Win10+7
Link

Driver Signing ( TEST MODE ) On Off
Link

.KGA List
Link




Führen Sie die Digital_sign_Enable.cmd-Datei als Administrator aus und starten Sie den Computer Rebooting. →

Führen Sie in der Systemsteuerung den Geräte-Manager aus. →

Audio-, Video- und Gamecontroller → High-Definition-Audiogerät → Eigenschaften → Details → Eigenschaften (P) Hardware-iD → Kurze Satzlänge Kopieren Sie den Artikel. →

Öffnen Sie das HDXRT.inf in Ihrem Installationsordner mit Notepad. →
Nachdem Sie [AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0] gefunden haben, fügen Sie "Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, Ihr Hardware-ID, hinzu. →

Führen Sie Setup.exe aus und installieren Sie es. →
Installieren Sie die Sound Blaster-, Dolby- und DTS APO-Softwaredatei. →

Führen Sie die GenKGA-Datei als Administrator aus. →
Fügen Sie die .kga-Datei des gewünschten SoundBlaster-Produkts in diesen Pfad ein.
C: \ ProgramData \ Creative \ SoftwareLock

→ Digital_sign_Disable.cmd mit Administratorrechten REBOOTING →

Funktioniert perfekt!

Tipp: Deaktivieren Sie Ihre Antivirensoftware.


Ich bin Suth-Koreaner und kein Chinese.
  Ich verwende auch Übersetzungssoftware, weil ich kein Englisch und Deutsch kann.
Wenn Sie seltsame Sätze finden
Bitte akzeptiere es als Humor. :>




Jayce said:


> Can someone please help install Soundblaster Cinema 5? i already tried install it from @alanfox2000's apo driver and standalone one and both gave me the screenshot above or said the that the sound device isn't detected.



@alanfox2000 is a UWP + CiNEMA 5 .bat file is perfect, but the file was not properly removed or installed.
So I knew it was an error!

Creative Sound Blaster update file.
Data 2019-01-31
Link


----------



## Ktzeeb (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello. I have ASRock h370 performance with alc1220 realtek codec. I use headphones plugged into back of motherboard. How do I install and use this modded driver?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jan 31, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Can someone please help install Soundblaster Cinema 5? i already tried install it from @alanfox2000's apo driver and standalone one and both gave me the screenshot above or said the that the sound device isn't detected.


1. Open device manager, Software Components -> Sound Blaster Connect -> Creative Audio Effects Component.
2. Check if the signer is WHQL (not PureSoftApps CA).
3. If so, remove Creative Audio Effects Component (tick checkbox [remove driver software] ).
4. Remove "Realtek(R) Audio " but don't tick checkbox [remove driver software]
5. Disconnect to internet (disable network adapter)
6. Press "Scan hardware changes" icon (menu button)
7. You should find "Generic Software " under Software Components (if you find Creative Audio Effects Component go to step 3)
8. Run install.cmd (SBC UWP mod driver installation folder)
9. You will find "Creative Audio Effects Component" and the signer is "PureSoftApps CA"

Note: MBAPO264.dll & MBAPO232.dll should be 2.0.0.14


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 31, 2019)

A-Volute NAHIMIC 3 working in Realtek HDA Driver 
Coming soon here...
Making more adjustments.


----------



## jordon.dias (Feb 1, 2019)

does it have both nahimic 3 and sbx ?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Feb 1, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> A-Volute NAHIMIC 3 working in Realtek HDA Driver
> Coming soon here...
> Making more adjustments.
> View attachment 115451
> ...


And all with DTS Surround Sensation?  Thanx in advance


----------



## Ktzeeb (Feb 1, 2019)

I want to know is this mod useful if I only use headsets/headphones for my PC?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 1, 2019)

ReconNyko said:


> Realtek Mod Suite for Win10+7
> Link
> 
> Driver Signing ( TEST MODE ) On Off
> ...



About the Link for (Gen)KGA: I can't do with, and the Application can't found in my all folders/drives

But the other Setups, incl. the Digital Signing on/off was done properly
Only the Jack-Detection for Center/LFE is blinking on/off :-( So now I think, this is a Bug to fix...


----------



## dpg (Feb 1, 2019)

Alan Finotty ,
          Thanks for all your Drivers which I use RealtekDriverSBCSADS1SZVZ,Please make a Driver based on realtek with Dolby Atmos,DTS audio,EQ and for Headphone  .Thanks for helping us.


----------



## ReconNyko (Feb 1, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> About the Link for (Gen)KGA: I can't do with, and the Application can't found in my all folders/drives
> 
> But the other Setups, incl. the Digital Signing on/off was done properly
> Only the Jack-Detection for Center/LFE is blinking on/off :-( So now I think, this is a Bug to fix...



KGA files are here
https://www.datafilehost.com/d/56e20815

Das Problem mit der Buchsenerkennung ist wahrscheinlich aufgetreten, weil der alte Treiber nicht sauber gereinigt wurde.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 1, 2019)

jordon.dias said:


> does it have both nahimic 3 and sbx ?


YES


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 1, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> YES


Alan,
can u add VIA audio enhancements and Qsound to this  driver or make another mod but only with this two and do not mod hd audio manager?
Thanks









You can find them in this via hd audio driver.
VIA driver


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 1, 2019)

Aleksandar012 said:


> Alan,
> can u add VIA audio enhancements and Qsound to this  driver or make another mod but only with this two and do not mod hd audio manager?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


@Aleksandar012 I was able to integrate only the effects of VIA so far. With Q-Sound, I did not succeed.


----------



## Ktzeeb (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello Alan,

Please check below. Does it mean I have installed it correctly and everything is working?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 1, 2019)

Ktzeeb said:


> Hello Alan,
> 
> Please check below. Does it mean I have installed it correctly and everything is working?
> 
> View attachment 115481


Apparently YES. Check in BlasterX, for example, the effects, (turn the effects off and on). More options in the audio properties of the system.


----------



## belehow (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi,
I have a mother board gigabyte X470 AORUS GAMING 5 WIF I with a ALC1220-VB and an optical S/PDIf out*.*
I want a 5.1 or 7.1 on my optical out. I supposed my MB can do it.
I tried a driver found here (RealtekDriverSzVzREXP.exe) but it didn't work.
Can you explain how to do please? And which driver i need to?
Thank you


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 1, 2019)

belehow said:


> Hi,
> I have a mother board gigabyte X470 AORUS GAMING 5 WIF I with a ALC1220-VB and an optical S/PDIf out*.*
> I want a 5.1 or 7.1 on my optical out. I supposed my MB can do it.
> I tried a driver found here (RealtekDriverSzVzREXP.exe) but it didn't work.
> ...


First, you need to uninstall the currently installed driver and restart your computer.
After that, choose one of the packages in *this post*, download and install it. Once this is done, restart your PC.


----------



## netRAT (Feb 2, 2019)

Is there a way to route to HDMI output?


----------



## Jimbof27 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi, see if you can help me, sorry but I'm using an online translator since I'm from Argentina, my question is a gigabyte X370 AORUS GAMING 7, and I would need step by step to install the software, sound blaster x720, because I do not achieve It works, Thank you very much, Regards from Argentina!


----------



## ssj4vegita (Feb 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> First, you need to uninstall the currently installed driver and restart your computer.
> After that, choose one of the packages in *this post*, download and install it. Once this is done, restart your PC.



Hi Alan, appreciate your work and your commitment!
I have an Asus G751JY notebook, which I connect through HDMI to my receiver (Marantz 7012) and I would like to bitstream my audio, instead of my notebook decoding. Your Realtek unlocked driver looks like my solution for DD and DTS, just my problem is I did download and install, and it kind of doesn't work. The errors are very random, sometimes I have the option of DD and DTS and when I select it just jumps back to a default 2ch setting, or not showing at all, or messing everything up. Tried with different versions of your drivers, all the way back to november of 2018. Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## pauz (Feb 2, 2019)

how to fix speaker and headset playing at the same time?


----------



## belehow (Feb 3, 2019)

I tried with the driverpack #1 and it works.
I have 5.1.
Thank you.
Does the driverpack #2 can do 7.1 or not?


----------



## DruiD (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you Alan - this is awesome.    I have installed the Dolby Digital PLUS package and got it working.
Only 1 thing I cant work out \ get working - on my Asus Realtek  \ Supreme FX drivers - there was an option to allow SEPARATE front and REAR audio devices,
Yours ha the front panel detection working well - but the Asus drivers (if set) - would allow the front Panel (eg green, headphone) and Mic (pink) to act as separate ports than the Rear.

Currently - plugging in front headphones, disables the rear.    Is there a way to have both separately active?

I did read this here....
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...od-for-windows-10.232921/page-77#post-3980211

I noted in your post it now has those "advanced" settings - but as I installed those latest links, are these settings only available via some other method?
I have now installed both latest downloads - without obtaining those settings (see screenshot). 

Note:- The 'Connector config' is available (yellow folder near the jacks to activate connector settings)- but the other "device advanced settings" clickable link above that are missing.   See screenshot.

Packs I downloaded from recent link above
RealtekDriver_SBCSADS1SZVZ.exe   -DS1
RealtekDriver_SBCSAPCEEv4SZVZ.exe - Dolby PCEE


----------



## dpg (Feb 3, 2019)

Màthair said:


> This is the Driver, was published and shared by @dododo , but i did some fixes on the HDXRT4.inf, because don`t display/execute the realtek sound manager, the person who create the driver.... ufff, well, did some BIG mistakes. And i add some files/Libraries (.dll) to fix it, and now execute the realtek audio manager. To me this is very important, why i ned to configure the realtek manager........ If after i install the Sound BlasterX 720 don`t work in the moment to execute it. Well, i fiz that incovenences/problems in the HDXRT4.inf my friend.
> 
> Here`s the link to the driver that shared @dododo :
> 
> ...


http://www.mediafire.com/file/m6g2279rton3tfs/RealtekHD-mod_atmos_dts_sbx720.zip not working please upload.


----------



## issou.exe.png (Feb 3, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERS RELEASED
> VERSION 6.0.1.8603 - HDA
> 
> 
> ...


Pls help me when I install the package everything is installing but no audio and the driver doesn't install and when I install it manually through the device manager it tells me that he failed with
"This operation requires an interactive window station" error pls help I didn't found anything online (if you coçuld provide me a good working driver with a valid signature I will be very pleased thanks)


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 3, 2019)

Dont waste your time with Alan`s Rubbish experiments so I will bring my driver back with two formants and only dolby digital output via spdif is supported. @Alan Finote you will never understand with what apo commands windows 10 work and how it take me a long time to find this and create this forum for this. Please make your own topic if you already have. When you disable secure audio engine all effects and enhancements not worked any more you must understand this. Dolby pcee4 can work only if you inject lfx in place of sfx or mfx. you cannot render premix or postmix anymore in windows 10. you copy the things of my inf but you dont understand for what reason I have do it like that. So what you can do it is to write an message to Microsoft to bring back support for premix and postmix ainsi sfx mfx and efx so that's it very simple and are you thinking for the people who have MSI or Gygabite Realtek soundcards? there is rtkngui stock sound manager so they will lose all these things


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello, @Dj Urko ! I'm glad to see u online. Are you now working on your own Driver? I'll wait to download &  2 enjoy it


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 3, 2019)

@Metal-Tom take this link - https://1drv.ms/f/s!AkGtxiGigudSzVLpSjYdvkAqrejL
1. Install your stock driver but first you must uninstall your old driver.
2. install apo3gui from folder extras.
3. Enable test mode by disabling guide in folder extras.
4. Try to update your stock driver via device manager with let me pick up option and navigate it to win64 folder and chose hdxrt4.inf  and if you have problems with installing or an error you must write me exactly your device id
5. your device id you can find in control panel - sound - speakers - general tab - properties - details tab and you chose hardware ids. if you installed normally do the 6.
6. install dtpc from dolby tunning folder in folder extras but only select content assets. and from ds1 folder dolby digital plus HT that's all


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 3, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Metal-Tom Yes with dts studio sound improvements and PCEE4. Can you write me your device id and i will put something to download



At now I'm using an ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 with Realtek ALC892. Question; What is PCEE4?

@Dj Urko As HomeCinema Device I'm using a harman/kardon AVR347, connected @ 3 ways: Optical, HDMI as separately Output only, & analogue 7.1 CH-Connection by Jack to Cinch


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 4, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> Dont waste your time with Alan`s Rubbish experiments so I will bring my driver back with two formants and only dolby digital output via spdif is supported. @Alan Finote you will never understand with what apo commands windows 10 work and how it take me a long time to find this and create this forum for this. Please make your own topic if you already have. When you disable secure audio engine all effects and enhancements not worked any more you must understand this. Dolby pcee4 can work only if you inject lfx in place of sfx or mfx. you cannot render premix or postmix anymore in windows 10. you copy the things of my inf but you dont understand for what reason I have do it like that. So what you can do it is to write an message to Microsoft to bring back support for premix and postmix ainsi sfx mfx and efx so that's it very simple and are you thinking for the people who have MSI or Gygabite Realtek soundcards? there is rtkngui stock sound manager so they will lose all these things


1º - With all due respect, if I was a waste here in the forum, I would never reach 4 stars, which were with suffocation.
2º - I never copied anything from anyone, I myself look for suggestions and try to serve the best possible to the other members of the forum.
At first, you said something about Microsoft having disabled PREMIX (LFX) and POSTMIX (GFX) values. Well, with the introduction of STREAM (SFX), MODE (MFX) and ENDPOINT (EFX) from Windows 8.1, it got a lot more complicated to modify drivers, but if that were entirely true, I would never have, for example, to make PCEE4 and DS1 work on Windows 10, as well as other APOs, such as VIA's Audio Effects, Nahimic 3.
Here in this forum, respect prevails, which I always try to do to others.
You have your opinion and I have mine. At least on the western side of the earth, Capitalism reigns, where, yes, there are inequalities, mainly financial, but there is also FREEDOM OF EXPRESSION, where one can find what he wants from the other.
My intention here is just to help, not desreispeitar, that I did not, do not and never will.
Please know that if you need my help in your mods, I will help you.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 4, 2019)

@Alan Finote only pcee4 working in your mod nothing more why? I have seen your inf I have also installed your driver as interested how pcee4 as finally working what you do in your driver is that... in my pc the stock sound manager msi is gone and replaced by another sound manager with effects who not work. where is the sound effects in sound manager for speakers? thank you I hope that you will create an good thing finally also you have installer I dont have this so you know something and I know something also


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 4, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Alan Finote only pcee4 working in your mod nothing more why? I have seen your inf I have also installed your driver as interested how pcee4 as finally working what you do in your driver is that... in my pc the stock sound manager msi is gone and replaced by another sound manager with effects who not work. where is the sound effects in sound manager for speakers? thank you I hope that you will create an good thing finally also you have installer I dont have this so you know something and I know something also


We are here to help each other.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 4, 2019)

@Dj Urko welcome back, the Original Modder, the first Person I downloaded any audio mod from. The Legend.  Are you going make your new modded driver with Dolby Atmos and etc(other effects)?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 4, 2019)

@Jayce I back for this I hope


----------



## Jayce (Feb 4, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Jayce I back for this I hope


Finally, It's been a long time, but it's good that your back.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 4, 2019)

@Dj Urko:
I'm not glad about these Handling-Errors


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 4, 2019)

@Metal-Tom srs audio is not supporting in this mod dts sound is only for stereo configuration. in multichannel mode you must support dolby digital plus and pcee4 (dolby home theater v4) who support only 5.1 chanel configuration you must to use speaker fill to upmix 5.1 to 7.1 signal


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 4, 2019)

Crazy: a few Moments later, the Jack-Detection for C/Sub & Side-Surr. works now properly :-X



Dj Urko said:


> @Metal-Tom srs audio is not supporting in this mod dts sound is only for stereo configuration. in multichannel mode you must support dolby digital plus and pcee4 (dolby home theater v4) who support only 5.1 chanel configuration



Ok, I try

Frontaudio does hum in activated Mode (AC '97). In HD Audio-Mode it's deactivated ;-(


----------



## ScrooW (Feb 4, 2019)

Reading the above discussion, for the best audio possible (for headphones in my case) would windows 7 be better, simpler or have better compatibility with the modified drivers?


----------



## LJWsan (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi, *@Dj Urko : My device ID is :*
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280798&REV_1000
or
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280798
Thank You


----------



## DruiD (Feb 4, 2019)

So a Little confused, and profess to know only a little about the audio options here, but the two different views have skewed things a little for me in reading this thread.

Appreciate @Dj Urko is now back !! , but @Alan Finote also filled the void and looks like has also done some good work in parallel.

So - My FPS Gaming setup ..I have
5.1 analog connected (3 x 3.5mm) from my rear connections - cheap logitech 5.1 setup
Optical Output to Astro A50 (Gen 1, receives dolby 5.1 optical and mixes it down to "Stereo" for the headphones - but apparently does not have its own dolby soundcard - unlike the later Gen3)
Front Analog Port 3.5mm - BeyerDynamic DT 770 PRO  (80 Ohm) headphones that I hoped would replace the Astro A50's with their far superior sound, IF I can get drivers that will support he following

a) Allow separate front \ rear simultaneous connection as per what my Asus Realtek\Supreme FX Audioi Manager allows.
b) Dolby out via onboard realtek rear \ front ports - direct to the analog 3.5mm DT770 PROS
c) Maintain DTS and able to send it also out via rear\front ports -  - direct to the analog 3.5mm DT770 PROS

As per my post above  I have been able using Alan's drivers to achieve the advanced settings to tread the jack connections as separate

In regards to what @Dj Urko said - Only ever get Dolby via Optical\SPDIF? 
Does this mean - ill never be able to do that directly on my PC - without another kind of separate dac\amp  to convert the Optical signal down to my Stereo 3.5 analog signal (basically similar to what the Astro A50 has... but connects to Stereo cable).

If I cannot get straight motherboard, direct to the analog DT770 and run Dolby, DTS etc (even downmixed\simulated to stereo in my PC) - then I may as well bin the DT 770 Pros and go and buy a nasty sounding Hyper Cloud 2, Steel Series Actis Pro or Logitech 933 - to be able to get Dolby live etc.    Sure the drivers\sound is not as great, not as crisp as the 770s (or other studio quality headphones) - but has surrund sound and I really think I suffer in FPS games with positional audio without it.

My Motherboard is the Asus Maximus Hero VIII, with the realtek~asus SupremeFX setup \ default drivers etc - based on a, b, c) above-  what is the recommended driver pack -  I have both of Alan's latest and cannot get a) to work in either DS1 or PCEE for example, but I do believe I am pumping out Dolby\Dolby Live audio with that based on what Voice meeter is showing me .. channel wise, and in audio levels when game or movie is actually in 5.1 etc.


----------



## dpg (Feb 4, 2019)

*@Dj Urko* Welcome Back, 
Realtek mod_Atmos+DTS X With headphone output please.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 4, 2019)

@ScrooW Yes. In fact windows 7 have no limitations it can run 3 enhancers that you can multiple it with 2 or 3 output formats and also no it has no limit of the tabs in sound control panel. Windows 10 have limited support for this. 2 enhancers that you can multiple and only 1 output format like dolby digital out via spdif and maximum 8 tabs are supported in sound panel. if Microsoft bring back support like windows 7, Windows 10 will be great for this job


----------



## Virion (Feb 4, 2019)

@Dj Urko 
My device ID is:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0C1&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0C1

Your drivers support ALC1220?


----------



## Jeff Chiu (Feb 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> A-Volute NAHIMIC 3 working in Realtek HDA Driver
> Coming soon here...
> Making more adjustments.



Hello Alan, 
I have been watching your post a long time.
I really looking forward you build better and best driver.

Appreciates your effort for help people, both Alan on this forum are really working hard for.
I am a dummy on realtek driver, I only know your driver works good for my Z97 PRO Gamer. 
And I don't mind what skin of sound manager looking like, ASUS or original.  The functionality is important.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## DruiD (Feb 5, 2019)

Jeff Chiu said:


> And I don't mind what skin of sound manager looking like, ASUS or original. The functionality is important.



Agreed - I just need DTS, Dolby 5.1 and the maximum audio types output (7.1 great!!) and ability to separate and simultaneous jack outputs like works in full uin-modded asus-realtek driver.


----------



## LJWsan (Feb 5, 2019)

For Alan's driver, I tried to install but didn't seem to have effects even after restarting any idea? The only one that works is the 720 only

Add on: for Alan's driver when I manually update driver it says require an interactive windows station. Searched online no answer to this so the driver is probably registered but revert back to the default device.  Because of no "Interactive Windows Station"?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 5, 2019)

@LJWsan It is like that because he uses obsolete and very old commands to moding his driver who work only in windows 7 properly these commands are not usable for windows 10 because windows 10 uses another newer commands but for him is not easy

@DruiD 7.1 is more professional dts support only stereo and only dolby home theatre support 5.1 (upmixer) for 7.1 you need plugin called DTS Neural Surround upmix who is vst plugin realtek audio driver does not support vst plugins but it will be great idea


----------



## DruiD (Feb 5, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @DruiD 7.1 is more professional dts support only stereo and only dolby home theatre support 5.1 (upmixer) for 7.1 you need plugin called DTS Neural Surround upmix who is vst plugin realtek audio driver does not support vst plugins but it will be great idea



Thanks - yeah thats fine thats fine, 5.1 is enough, its more about a) getting the ability to plug in and recognise all the different jacks, at the same time - and B ) get dolby live etc for my gaming working properly. c) keep my current DTS ability \ DTS NeoC or equivalent as well as dolby.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 5, 2019)

@Dj Urko , LFX and GFX still works on Win10. SFX, MFX and EFX overwrite LFX and GFX. You just need to remove SFX, MFX and EFX in inf + keep *ONLY *LFX and GFX. Dolby Digital still work fine if only PCEE4 GFX GUID on Win10 playback devices Render GFX.

*For Realtek HDA modders:*
The lastest REAL realtek generic audio driver R2.73 (Nahimic + CXAPO + MaxxAudio + Creative + Intel SST support)
To get the latest Legacy Realtek HDA driver: https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release/releases
Some realtek audio driver bundled with Intel Smart Sound Technology Driver (IntelHDASST Folder), which requires Realtek HDA FF0C driver with these file
IntelSSTAPO.dll
IntelSSTAPO_FF.dll
IntelSstCApoPropPage.dll
IntelSSTPreproc_v124.dll

Also, ForteMedia Microhpone (FF01) effects require the following files:
FMAPP.dll
FMAPO.dll
FMAPO32.dll
FMAPO64.dll
FMAPP.dll
FMAPP.exe




*Base on the different inf, some PC may need these extra file (HDXRT may not cover the following files.)*
amdacpksl.sys
ATKEX_cmd.exe
audioLibVc.dll
AudioLibW1064.dll
AcpiServiceVnA64.dll
ATKWMI.dll
rtvienna.dat

Custom Audio Effects (Mod) + Generic driver support: Intel SST(FF0C) + ForteMedia (FF01) + CXAPO(FF04) + extra files

P.S.: There also some Intel SST registry settings for different INF
e.g.
HKR,Settings,ForceSST,0x00010001,1
Some of SST inf need these registry, some doesn't
[IntelIPS_DualDmic.AddReg]
HKLM,Software\IPS,NeedConfigure,0,"true"
HKLM,Software\Intel\IntelSstApoSettings,ApoPresetIndex,0x00010001,0x2
HKLM,Software\Intel\IntelSstApoSettings,ApoPresetLiterals,0,"Disabled;VoiceRecognition;PersonalCall;ConferenceCall"
HKLM,Software\Intel\IntelSstApoSettings,HiddenLiteralIndexesWin10,0,""

Because it is too complex to modify inf with *g**eneric legacy HDA driver support for all realtek audio chipset,* I had stopped creating new legacy Realtek HDA custom audio effects(enhancers) mod.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 5, 2019)

@alanfox2000 SFX, MFX, EFX are little bit different than LFX and GFX because stock sound manager work with them.
Alsp this thread is not for Apo driver I thing


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 5, 2019)

Spoiler: spolier



[SysFx.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CT_CMSS%,%REG_BINARY%, 0B,00,63,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_RT_UPDOWNMIX%,%REG_BINARY%, 0B,00,63,00,01,00,00,00,01,00,00,00
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_SFXClsid%,,%GUID_PCEE4TEST_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_MFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_EFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID%

;Creative APO
*HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO2_SFX% -> (Ingored by Windows, Reason:HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_SFXClsid%,,%GUID_PCEE4TEST_APO_SFX%)*
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO2_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO2_EFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UPDOWN_MIX_APO1%,,%PKEY_CT_CMSS%

;Realtek
*HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_SFX% (Ingored by Windows, Reason:HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_SFXClsid%,,%GUID_PCEE4TEST_APO_SFX%)*
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_EFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UPDOWN_MIX_APO2%,,%PKEY_RT_UPDOWNMIX%

; DTS STUDIO SOUND
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO3%,,%GUID_SRS3_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO3%,,%GUID_SRS3_APO_EFX%

; DDP
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO4%,,%GUID_DDP_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO4%,,%GUID_DDP_APO_EFX%

; PCEE4
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO5%,,%GUID_PCEE4TEST_APO_UI%

;-------------------------------------------------------------

HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_NUM%,0x10001,%NUM_APO_SET%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY%,,%CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE%
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_SPEAKER%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
HKR,"FX\\0", %PKEY_SRS_TechBitmask_Property%,%REG_DWORD%,%TECH_BITMASK%
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4701",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4702",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4705",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4706",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4716",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4717",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4723",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4724",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4735",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4737",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_71_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml    ;; DTS preset file
HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},4",0x00010001,0x100    ;; SRS APO 3 on Realtek
HKR,"EP\\0","{6CA6A085-3041-482B-9113-C61E7F250356},0",,"2.1.1"
HKR,"FX\\0","{DB619741-3240-42A9-B35B-66460BED49BA},0",0x00010001,0x1
HKR,"EP\\0","{6945B39C-AAB2-4413-8E03-F5AF7360BDB1},6",,"1.6.0.15"

HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%



*SPDIF:*
*DHTv4 LFX -> DDP LFX -> PCEE4 GFX (Dolby Digital Encoder)*

HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid%,,%SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_SYSFX_SFXClsid%,,%GUID_PCEE4TEST_APO_SFX% ;PCEE4 LFX
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_SYSFX_MFXClsid%,,%GUID_DDP_APO_EFX% ;DDP LFX
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_SYSFX_EFXClsid%,,%GUID_PCEE4TEST_APO_EFX% ;PCEE4 GFX

HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%PAGE_MASTER_UI_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_PAGE_MASTER_PAGE_0%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI% *(Realtek APO not loaded)*
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_PAGE_MASTER_PAGE_0%,,%GUID_PCEE4TEST_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_PAGE_MASTER_PAGE_1%,,%GUID_DDP_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_SPDIF_INTERFACE%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
HKR,"FX\\1","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4701",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\1","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4702",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\1","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4705",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\1","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4706",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\1","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4716",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\1","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4717",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\1","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4723",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\1","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4724",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\1","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4735",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\1","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4737",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_71_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"EP\\1","{6CA6A085-3041-482B-9113-C61E7F250356},0",,"2.1.1"
HKR,"FX\\1","{DB619741-3240-42A9-B35B-66460BED49BA},0",0x00010001,0x1
HKR,"EP\\1","{6945B39C-AAB2-4413-8E03-F5AF7360BDB1},6",,"1.6.0.15"

HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_LFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_GFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\1",%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%

HDMI:
*DHTv4 LFX -> DDP LFX -> PCEE4 GFX (Dolby Digital Encoder)*

HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid%,,%SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_SYSFX_SFXClsid%,,%GUID_PCEE4TEST_APO_SFX% ;PCEE4 LFX
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_SYSFX_MFXClsid%,,%GUID_DDP_APO_EFX% ;DDP LFX
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_SYSFX_EFXClsid%,,%GUID_PCEE4TEST_APO_EFX% ;PCEE4 GFX
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%PAGE_MASTER_UI_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_PAGE_MASTER_PAGE_0%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI%  * (Realtek APO not loaded)*
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_PAGE_MASTER_PAGE_0%,,%GUID_PCEE4TEST_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_PAGE_MASTER_PAGE_1%,,%GUID_DDP_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
HKR,"FX\\2","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4701",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\2","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4702",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\2","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4705",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\2","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4706",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\2","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4716",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\2","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4717",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\2","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4723",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\2","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4724",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\2","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4735",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\2","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4737",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_71_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"EP\\2","{6CA6A085-3041-482B-9113-C61E7F250356},0",,"2.1.1"
HKR,"FX\\2","{DB619741-3240-42A9-B35B-66460BED49BA},0",0x00010001,0x1
HKR,"EP\\2","{6945B39C-AAB2-4413-8E03-F5AF7360BDB1},6",,"1.6.0.15"

HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_LFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_GFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\2",%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 5, 2019)

@alanfox2000 in this mod its like that because pee4 over speakers only work like as shown otherwise you cannot run pcee4 in other combination
these combination dont work i have tryed already


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 5, 2019)

@Dj Urko why dont try Compsite SFX MFX EFX on Legacy HDA?
You can find them on my DCHU HDA mod.
http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/12/realtek-modded-driver.html?m=1


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 5, 2019)

NEW DRIVER IN THIS POST
GOOD RESORT FOR ALL INTERESTED MEMBERS


----------



## danielsak (Feb 5, 2019)

@Dj Urko, question to you. I have Samsung laptop from 2011 and when I was on Windows 7, I had SRS Premium Sound (as below) that enhanced sound a lot.





When I switched to Windows 10 (3 years ago), I was couldn't install this software because Samsung didn't release the version compatible with Windows 10.

How can I get SRS Premium Sound in easiest way (without running Windows in test mode or booting with "Disable driver signature" option) and make my sound great again on Windows 10?

Audio Codec: ALC269
Hardware IDs:

```
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_144DC0A5&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_144DC0A5
```

Thanks.


----------



## FuckingNameless (Feb 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVER IN THIS POST
> GOOD RESORT FOR ALL INTERESTED MEMBERS



DOLBY PCEEv4 (ONLY IN DIGITAL INTERFACE)
does that mean Dolby 5.1 encoding through HDMI is working?? i'd tip you some ethereum if this works brother, I've been looking up this for some days


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 5, 2019)

FuckingNameless said:


> DOLBY PCEEv4 (ONLY IN DIGITAL INTERFACE)
> does that mean Dolby 5.1 encoding through HDMI is working?? i'd tip you some ethereum if this works brother, I've been looking up this for some days


If your HDMI output point is part of the Realtek chip, yes. But it has to be Realtek. If the HDMI from another manufacturer (Intel, AMD, NVIDIA, etc), will not work.


----------



## FuckingNameless (Feb 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> If your HDMI output point is part of the Realtek chip, yes. But it has to be Realtek. If the HDMI from another manufacturer (Intel, AMD, NVIDIA, etc), will not work.


wouldn´t something like this work tho?

http://www.superdownloads.com.br/download/192/realtek-ati-hdmi-audio-device/


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 5, 2019)

FuckingNameless said:


> wouldn´t something like this work tho?
> 
> http://www.superdownloads.com.br/download/192/realtek-ati-hdmi-audio-device/


It probably will not work because there is a separate driver.


----------



## 2ji8888 (Feb 6, 2019)

@Alan Finote i have installed your driver, unfortunately i have lost the ability to remap my audio jack. i have tried editing the registry to manually edit the PINS but it revert back to original values. any help on how to remap my audio jack at the back of my board.


----------



## DruiD (Feb 6, 2019)

2ji8888 said:


> @Alan Finote i have installed your driver, unfortunately i have lost the ability to remap my audio jack. i have tried editing the registry to manually edit the PINS but it revert back to original values. any help on how to remap my audio jack at the back of my board.



I also still have the same problem with front audio.    Asus\Realtek drivers - when you plug in the front audio ( with the "separate jack \ independent" option turned on)   you get ACTUAL separate tabs in the sound manager.     So .. still says rear audio .. \5.1 speakers etc.. adn a "front audio"  tab.  

With all these modded drivers,  the "Front" audio" - still takes over the rear audio - doesn't open a new tab - and disables the rear audio sound...irrespective if the option for independent jacks is enabled.

I still have a couple of issues - so will continue posting over in https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...n10-post-your-mods.250915/page-4#post-3988521   under the new 'All in one' driver thread.


----------



## alpharevx (Feb 6, 2019)

Can somone please reupload DJ URKO's latest driver? the link he provided isn't working anymore.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 6, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> @Dj Urko why dont try Compsite SFX MFX EFX on Legacy HDA?
> You can find them on my DCHU HDA mod.
> http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/12/realtek-modded-driver.html?m=1


@alanfox2000 SFX, MFX & EFX Composite keys working in Realtek HDA Driver
It's my code:
Creative Chaining values directly in SFX, MFX & EFX Composite keys: works fine
I confess I thought about this for a long time.


```
;; SPEAKERS
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%ANYFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_SFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%CT_SYSFX_SFX_CLSID%    ;; Creative Chaining Values directly in System Composite Keys
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_MFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%CT_SYSFX_MFX_CLSID%    ;; Creative Chaining Values directly in System Composite Keys
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_EFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%CT_SYSFX_EFX_CLSID%    ;; Creative Chaining Values directly in System Composite Keys
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_Offload_SFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_OSFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_Offload_MFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_OMFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Offload_SFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_OSFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Offload_MFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_OMFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%PAGE_MASTER_HOST%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PAGE_MASTER_1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PAGE_MASTER_2%,,%VIA_USERINTERFACE_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PAGE_MASTER_3%,,%SZA_PROPPAGE%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PAGE_MASTER_4%,,%CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID%
;;============================================== "PAGE MASTER_HOST" with maximum support for 5 (five) simultaneous user interfaces ========
;;=========================================================================================================================================
;; Realtek High Definition Audio Effects ==================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_EFX%
;;=========================================================================================================================================
;; VIA High Definition Audio Effects ======================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO2%,,%VIA_ANALOG_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO2%,,%VIA_ANALOG_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO2%,,%VIA_ENDPOINT_CLSID%
;;=========================================================================================================================================
;; Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater Effects ================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO3%,,%GUID_DS1_SYSFX_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO3%,,%GUID_DS1_SYSFX_UI%
;;=========================================================================================================================================
;; Creative Sound BlasterX 720° Effects ===================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO4%,,%GUID_CT_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO4%,,%GUID_CT_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO4%,,%GUID_CT_APO_EFX%
;;=========================================================================================================================================
;; A-Volute Nahimic 3 Effects =============================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO5%,,%AVOLUTE_LFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO5%,,%AVOLUTE_GFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO5%,,%AVOLUTE_GFX_CLSID%
;;=========================================================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_NUM%,0x10001,%NUM_ANALOG_APO_SET%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY%,,%CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE%
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_SPEAKER%
HKR,"FX\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},4",%REG_DWORD%,0x100  ;; SRS APO 3 on Realtek
;;=========================================================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4701",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4702",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4705",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4706",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4716",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4717",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4723",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4724",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4735",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4737",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_71_Surr_Chkbox=0
;;=========================================================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MEDIA%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MEDIA%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MEDIA%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_SWFallback_ProcessingModes%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
;;=========================================================================================================================================

[Strings]
PKEY_SYSFX_Association          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},0"
PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},1"
PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid         = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},2"
PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid              = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},3"
PKEY_SYSFX_SFXClsid             = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},5"
PKEY_SYSFX_MFXClsid             = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},6"
PKEY_SYSFX_EFXClsid             = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},7"
PKEY_SYSFX_KeywordDetector_SFX  = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},8"
PKEY_SYSFX_KeywordDetector_MFX  = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},9"
PKEY_SYSFX_KeywordDetector_EFX  = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},10"
PKEY_SYSFX_Offload_SFX        = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},11"
PKEY_SYSFX_Offload_MFX          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},12"
PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_SFX       = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},13"
PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_MFX        = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},14"
PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_EFX     = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},15"
PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_KeywordDetector_SFX   = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},16"
PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_KeywordDetector_MFX   = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},17"
PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_KeywordDetector_EFX   = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},18"
PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_Offload_SFX = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},19"
PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_Offload_MFX = "{D04E05A6-594B-4fb6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},20"
PKEY_DisplayName                = "{B725F130-47EF-101A-A5F1-02608C9EEBAC},10"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Ext_UiClsid  = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},1"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association  = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},2"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Supports_EventDriven_Mode = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},7"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Disable_SysFx = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},5"
PKEY_APO_SWFallback_ProcessingModes  = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},13"

PAGE_MASTER_HOST        = "{AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB}"
PAGE_MASTER_1            = "{AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB},0"
PAGE_MASTER_2            = "{AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB},1"
PAGE_MASTER_3            = "{AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB},2"
PAGE_MASTER_4            = "{AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB},3"
PAGE_MASTER_5            = "{AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB},4"

SYSFX_TEST_PREMIX_CLSID     = "{563D840D-ABA0-46ce-BE35-86099BAE3763}" ; TEST LFX
SYSFX_TEST_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{6CA5D0E8-F182-4e9c-9BE9-02A3965B0BDB}" ; TEST GFX
SYSFX_TEST_SFX_CLSID     = "{563D840D-ABA0-46ce-BE35-86099BAE3763}" ; TEST SFX
SYSFX_TEST_EFX_CLSID     = "{6CA5D0E8-F182-4e9c-9BE9-02A3965B0BDB}" ; TEST EFX
SYSFX_TEST_UI_CLSID      = "{537AAE06-ED92-416a-86F4-1555ABE60507}" ; TEST Prop Page

;Chaining Property Keys
PKEY_APO_NUM                   = "{d46c4dfd-28b8-4ab8-a45d-70399958ef26},0"
PKEY_GFX_APO1                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},0"
PKEY_LFX_APO1                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},0"
PKEY_SFX_APO1                  = "{7D6BD54C-EFB0-4f53-9598-8C4CF795BEB3},0"
PKEY_MFX_APO1                  = "{734FF22D-BA52-49a7-849D-B352F6C4F456},0"
PKEY_EFX_APO1                  = "{45840A41-6782-44b8-89DB-F6DE1C1AECCC},0"
PKEY_UI_APO1                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},0"
PKEY_UPDOWN_MIX_APO1            = "{96E306D0-C3FE-4746-AF60-C131F06A879E},0"
PKEY_GFX_APO2                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},1"
PKEY_LFX_APO2                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},1"
PKEY_SFX_APO2                  = "{7D6BD54C-EFB0-4f53-9598-8C4CF795BEB3},1"
PKEY_MFX_APO2                  = "{734FF22D-BA52-49a7-849D-B352F6C4F456},1"
PKEY_EFX_APO2                  = "{45840A41-6782-44b8-89DB-F6DE1C1AECCC},1"
PKEY_UI_APO2                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},1"
PKEY_UPDOWN_MIX_APO2           = "{96E306D0-C3FE-4746-AF60-C131F06A879E},1"
PKEY_GFX_APO3                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},2"
PKEY_LFX_APO3                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},2"
PKEY_SFX_APO3                  = "{7D6BD54C-EFB0-4f53-9598-8C4CF795BEB3},2"
PKEY_MFX_APO3                  = "{734FF22D-BA52-49a7-849D-B352F6C4F456},2"
PKEY_EFX_APO3                  = "{45840A41-6782-44b8-89DB-F6DE1C1AECCC},2"
PKEY_UI_APO3                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},2"
PKEY_GFX_APO4                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},3"
PKEY_LFX_APO4                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},3"
PKEY_SFX_APO4                  = "{7D6BD54C-EFB0-4f53-9598-8C4CF795BEB3},3"
PKEY_MFX_APO4                  = "{734FF22D-BA52-49a7-849D-B352F6C4F456},3"
PKEY_EFX_APO4                  = "{45840A41-6782-44b8-89DB-F6DE1C1AECCC},3"
PKEY_UI_APO4                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},3"
PKEY_GFX_APO5                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},4"
PKEY_LFX_APO5                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},4"
PKEY_SFX_APO5                  = "{7D6BD54C-EFB0-4f53-9598-8C4CF795BEB3},4"
PKEY_MFX_APO5                  = "{734FF22D-BA52-49a7-849D-B352F6C4F456},4"
PKEY_EFX_APO5                  = "{45840A41-6782-44b8-89DB-F6DE1C1AECCC},4"
PKEY_UI_APO5                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},4"
PKEY_GFX_APO6                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},5"
PKEY_LFX_APO6                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},5"
PKEY_SFX_APO6                  = "{7D6BD54C-EFB0-4f53-9598-8C4CF795BEB3},5"
PKEY_MFX_APO6                  = "{734FF22D-BA52-49a7-849D-B352F6C4F456},5"
PKEY_EFX_APO6                  = "{45840A41-6782-44b8-89DB-F6DE1C1AECCC},5"
PKEY_UI_APO6                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},5"
PKEY_GFX_APO7                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},6"
PKEY_LFX_APO7                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},6"
PKEY_SFX_APO7                  = "{7D6BD54C-EFB0-4f53-9598-8C4CF795BEB3},6"
PKEY_MFX_APO7                  = "{734FF22D-BA52-49a7-849D-B352F6C4F456},6"
PKEY_EFX_APO7                  = "{45840A41-6782-44b8-89DB-F6DE1C1AECCC},6"
PKEY_UI_APO7                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},6"

; Creative APO Custom Key (New)
PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY   = "{35DF8779-6D98-4476-B3D3-F0FAC0E4F5BD},0"
CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE = "{2D46BA67-0778-48ef-82AF-BF1DB3E45FFE}"

PKEY_MBAPO_CAPTURE_EFFECTID   = "{F1056047-B091-4d85-A5C0-B13D4D8BAC57},1"
GUID_MBAPO_CAPTURE_EFFECTID   = "{d0d09f5b-08dd-4619-aa88-dc9cd2e794d1}"
PKEY_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID = "{F1056047-B091-4d85-A5C0-B13D4D8BAC57},0"
GUID_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID = "{d0d09f5b-08dd-4619-aa88-dc9cd2e794d1}"

PKEY_APO_REDIRECT = "{91C9BA06-777C-4766-A7F2-C4B3E0CB121B},0"

; Creative GUIDS (New)
CT_SYSFX_FriendlyName  = "Creative System Effect"
CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{D8813D24-E801-4a75-9985-30E7CC9DBD93}"
CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{53641EC4-4566-4896-919A-2FBB21FD2FCF}"
CT_SYSFX_SFX_CLSID = "{F841F354-41AB-4652-81EF-F879AE87F9FC}"
CT_SYSFX_MFX_CLSID = "{0803F79D-A6CB-42F1-A46C-A1B0F067FEFC}"
CT_SYSFX_EFX_CLSID = "{801F7DFC-E551-4E01-9CAF-29BFC339984E}"
CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID  = "{74C7569D-ED69-4292-9886-CC89DD455744}"

; Creative GUIDS for chaining (New)
GUID_CT_APO_GFX         = "{25f1de92-f75b-4ef5-b52f-1a6549182286}"
GUID_CT_APO_LFX         = "{17e73a4b-89c0-4b3f-b7a4-183cfed234a6}"
GUID_CT_APO_SFX         = "{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560}"
GUID_CT_APO_MFX         = "{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07}"
GUID_CT_APO_EFX         = "{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D}"
GUID_CT_APO_UI        = "{5E7831EB-451A-45e5-8D14-E2B9DF21396F}"
PKEY_CT_CMSS            = "{EC72F5A4-AC0A-4ec4-80E9-9962DAD4267B},0"

; Realtek GUIDS for chaining
GUID_RT_APO_GFX         = "{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}"
GUID_RT_APO_LFX         = "{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}"
GUID_RT_APO_SFX         = "{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}"
GUID_RT_APO_MFX         = "{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}"
GUID_RT_APO_EFX         = "{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}"
GUID_RT_APO_REC_LFX     = "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"
GUID_RT_APO_REC_SFX    = "{A6EDD1A5-1ACA-4110-9B21-AD7EDC210CA3}"
GUID_RT_APO_REC_MFX     = "{A69C91DC-11C4-414f-A919-4DA8EA3F3CA6}"
GUID_RT_APO_REC_EFX     = "{AB3B404A-B18F-4b4f-B91F-77F2DE95EB18}"
GUID_RT_APO_UI          = "{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}"
PKEY_RT_UPDOWNMIX       = "{A343CD96-6935-4073-991B-5B8086F132BD},1"
GUID_RT_APO_OSFX    = "{71111103-AC62-4939-B476-4BB282B2B42C}"
GUID_RT_APO_OMFX    = "{7121B512-6CC5-4C77-AE3A-823F966CCD3D}"

SZA_PROPPAGE        = "{46D50ACF-34CA-4dfd-ACC8-481F6E686936}"
SZH_PROPPAGE        = "{8951E1EA-98CC-4945-A386-FCEEA7C368B4}"
VZ_PROPPAGE        = "{AD7476AF-BE9F-409a-9A66-FFD991FEC6D2}"

; NAHIMIC 3
AVOLUTE_LFX_CLSID     = "{670173E1-78CF-11E5-A837-0800200C9A66}"
AVOLUTE_GFX_CLSID     = "{670173E2-78CF-11E5-A837-0800200C9A66}"
AVOLUTE_CTRL_CLSID    = "{f3077511-798d-11e5-a837-0800200c9a66}"

; VIA Audio Effects
VIA_ANALOG_POSTMIX_CLSID    = "{34CA6A01-8C65-4a96-914B-C2C0EAF0D1BA}"
VIA_ANALOG_PREMIX_CLSID        = "{AE56B3C0-3465-410b-B4D0-038F6619F13B}"
VIA_DIGITAL_POSTMIX_CLSID    = "{1907EE05-C7ED-4ca6-B806-FACB7E944F7D}"
VIA_DIGITAL_PREMIX_CLSID    = "{0B218E48-0DE8-44ce-8F05-F3077EF3A46C}"
VIA_ENDPOINT_CLSID        = "{6FEAE2D2-FB51-46CC-ACD2-E26B191DBD2D}"
VIA_USERINTERFACE_CLSID        = "{90554E6A-9854-4793-8988-1C1E56350DE7}"

; DDP (LFX & GFX Reversed)
GUID_DS1_SYSFX_UI       = "{DDE20A40-F390-4616-AE98-2BA9E8C70744}"
GUID_DS1_SYSFX_MFX      = "{AE0B08BE-FF0E-4FF6-BEC5-24BFD96B4050}"

NUM_ANALOG_APO_SET = 0x5
NUM_DIGITAL_APO_SET = 0x4

; Realtek GUIDS for chaining for Record endpoints
GUID_RT_REC_APO_LFX    = "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"
NUM_REC_APO_SET        = 0x4

PKEY_LFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},1"
PKEY_GFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},2"
PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},5"
PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},6"
PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},7"
AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT = "{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}"
AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MEDIA   = "{4780004E-7133-41D8-8C74-660DADD2C0EE}"
AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE = "{B26FEB0D-EC94-477C-9494-D1AB8E753F6E}"
AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS = "{98951333-B9CD-48B1-A0A3-FF40682D73F7}"

KSNODETYPE_ANY = "{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}"
KSNODETYPE_SPEAKER = "{DFF21CE1-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_HEADPHONES = "{DFF21CE2-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_SPDIF_INTERFACE = "{DFF21FE5-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_MICROPHONE = "{DFF21BE1-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE = "{D1B9CC2A-F519-417f-91C9-55FA65481001}"
KSNODETYPE_PERSONAL_MICROPHONE = "{DFF21BE3-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_LINE_CONNECTOR         = "{DFF21FE3-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_HEADSET_SPEAKERS       = "{DFF21CE6-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_DESKTOP_SPEAKER        = "{DFF21CE4-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_DESKTOP_MICROPHONE     = "{DFF21BE2-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_CD_PLAYER        = "{DFF220E3-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_ANALOG_CONNECTOR = "{DFF21FE1-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_TV_TUNER_AUDIO   = "{DFF220EC-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
REG_BINARY = 0x00000001
REG_DWORD = 0x00010001
REG_MULTI_SZ = 0x00010000
```

Caution: Before they say otherwise, all the code above (effects and etc.) is working perfectly.

I updated my information file:


----------



## user78405 (Feb 6, 2019)

i been testing with puresoft and your mods,  creative mods been great until now, something you did made them look bad now....it seems Nahimic 3 sounds way better when its modded than puresoft apo way...some reason puresoft is tricky to do with dolby atmos ...but your mod fix the problem it seems....i think problem with version 3 is using a-volute config files from motherboard partners and thing is only asus or msi supported a-volute config..while others are stuck with generic config while yours you figure out that i failed to figure it out how force Nahimic3 to marry any realtek UAD drivers than just certain chips by it...but next approach was legacy way...since window 10 used extra software than driver loads all api's into device manager ...windows 10 is more cleaner to do but harder ....if you look at puresoft they made mod with creative app with realtek UAD mode...it shows APO separated from realtek driver as software devices in device manager...not sure how they did it....if you can figure what i am trying to in UAD drivers from realtek...but i believe its same thing for legacy drivers that i see no point doing so but when realtek stop updating legacy any longer ..thats sign we all have to switch to UAD driver some point ...so thank you for effort what i had started since 2010 when i discover how ASUS drivers for their soundcard used dolby pcee4 ...by clever trick i tested...i used registry hack on highend asus gamers sound drivers on any cmedia chip based cards...so my 30 bucks will sound like those 200 bucks cards with Dolby software ...it works but i stop doing so cause everyone wants my little mod so i just open the door what microsoft did in new sound driver stacks....how they load other api and way to fool other than cmedia...thats when realtek used the same method for all codecs


----------



## consoled (Feb 7, 2019)

user78405 said:


> i been testing with puresoft and your mods,  creative mods been great until now, something you did made them look bad now....it seems Nahimic 3 sounds way better when its modded than puresoft apo way...some reason puresoft is tricky to do with dolby atmos ...but your mod fix the problem it seems....i think problem with version 3 is using a-volute config files from motherboard partners and thing is only asus or msi supported a-volute config..while others are stuck with generic config while yours you figure out that i failed to figure it out how force Nahimic3 to marry any realtek UAD drivers than just certain chips by it...but next approach was legacy way...since window 10 used extra software than driver loads all api's into device manager ...windows 10 is more cleaner to do but harder ....if you look at puresoft they made mod with creative app with realtek UAD mode...it shows APO separated from realtek driver as software devices in device manager...not sure how they did it....if you can figure what i am trying to in UAD drivers from realtek...but i believe its same thing for legacy drivers that i see no point doing so but when realtek stop updating legacy any longer ..thats sign we all have to switch to UAD driver some point ...so thank you for effort what i had started since 2010 when i discover how ASUS drivers for their soundcard used dolby pcee4 ...by clever trick i tested...i used registry hack on highend asus gamers sound drivers on any cmedia chip based cards...so my 30 bucks will sound like those 200 bucks cards with Dolby software ...it works but i stop doing so cause everyone wants my little mod so i just open the door what microsoft did in new sound driver stacks....how they load other api and way to fool other than cmedia...thats when realtek used the same method for all codecs


Currently, there are 3 Mod driver methods.
+  Alan Finote is like DJUrko. He edited the Realtek driver so it has more features
+ Alanfox2000: He did not create the driver. This is just a trick on how to get audio utilities on your driver. By interfering with the Registry
+ Dldolby.blogspot.com: He created a driver for all devices. But in fact, it's not a real driver. It is only available when the device is compatible with Microsoft HD Audio.


----------



## DruiD (Feb 7, 2019)

consoled said:


> Currently, there are 3 Mod driver methods.
> + Alan Finote is like DJUrko. He edited the Realtek driver so it has more features
> + Alanfox2000: He did not create the driver. This is just a trick on how to get audio utilities on your driver. By interfering with the Registry
> + Dldolby.blogspot.com: He created a driver for all devices. But in fact, it's not a real driver. It is only available when the device is compatible with Microsoft HD Audio.



So do we know which one gets the various functionality ?
-  Its a little complex to understand what does what, across the multiple threads and different mod files being built.
- eg  in my case to retain front audio panel separate to rear, obtain\keep Dolby Live along with DTS Etc.  those sort of basic functions, all the enhancers etc are a bonus.


----------



## ReconNyko (Feb 7, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @alanfox2000 in this mod its like that because pee4 over speakers only work like as shown otherwise you cannot run pcee4 in other combination
> these combination dont work i have tryed already



*@Dj Urko*
If you have this Dolby UWP modded HDXMB3H.inf file and the HDXR T.inf file in the Realtek Mod Suite for Win10 and 7 files, with can you edit and add into the SELECT DRIVER folder in the Creative + Dolby UWP combo. for this file

DTS_Dolby_UWP_SBX720( Realtek Mod Driver original pack )
https://drive.google.com/open?id=15xuaBWdrcAlekNgRmptsPPXduzEUNNIC



Realtek Mod Driver
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1r1XWBlEV1_8ZqV4OGvjONCo0AdsQnVAy

Realtek Mod Suite for Win10,7
https://drive.google.com/open?id=18s2o8g5yIY5Tqys0W7Bbv7-19nDNEDAp

This file originated when you left
This is the best result created by forum users.
It will be great if you edit this.


----------



## vestelar (Feb 7, 2019)

I have a question about all these drivers. Correct me if I'm wrong but the idea that I had about this is, if I have a 5.1 sound source uncompressed (Videogame) and I activate the encode to Dolby Digital for example in the optical output. This should send the 5.1 uncompressed from the game compressed thought the optical interface (dobly, dts, etc)? Right now I can see that the output is Dolby in my decoder but the audio is only in the front speakers so it's not working as I thought . I'm wrong? I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## consoled (Feb 7, 2019)

I have found Realtek UWP driver. It is easy to install. Try it

http://www.mediafire.com/folder/7bcvsvto7rc2r/Realtek_Audio


----------



## ReconNyko (Feb 7, 2019)

vestelar said:


> I have a question about all these drivers. Correct me if I'm wrong but the idea that I had about this is, if I have a 5.1 sound source uncompressed (Videogame) and I activate the encode to Dolby Digital for example in the optical output. This should send the 5.1 uncompressed from the game compressed thought the optical interface (dobly, dts, etc)? Right now I can see that the output is Dolby in my decoder but the audio is only in the front speakers so it's not working as I thought . I'm wrong? I'm doing something wrong?



Dolby Digital is lossy compression, real-time encoding.
Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive is lossless compressed real time encoding.
https://developer.dolby.com/technology/dolby-audio/dolby-digital-plus/




consoled said:


> Currently, there are 3 Mod driver methods.
> +  Alan Finote is like DJUrko. He edited the Realtek driver so it has more features
> + Alanfox2000: He did not create the driver. This is just a trick on how to get audio utilities on your driver. By interfering with the Registry
> + Dldolby.blogspot.com: He created a driver for all devices. But in fact, it's not a real driver. It is only available when the device is compatible with Microsoft HD Audio.



Dldolby.blogspot.com
  He made it compatible with the realtek audio chipset and other audio chipsets from Via and Sound MAX.
The quality is low but versatile.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 7, 2019)

New Realtek Driverpacks Released:
Updated version to 6.0.1.8627

LINK TO DOWNLOAD

*WARNING: Although this is a Realtek HDA driver, it will only work on Windows 10.*

I confess I thought about it for a long time, but come on:

@alanfox2000 @Dj Urko
Here, another escape in the modification of driver packages:
Were Introduced the *COMPOSITE Keys (SFX, MFX, EFX); COMPOSITE OFFLOAD Keys (SFX, MFX); COMPOSITE KEYWORDDETECTOR Keys (SFX, MFX, EFX)* in this driver package, and, indeed, with these keys, everything is much easier.

The easiness lies in the fact that, unlike standard SFX, MFX and EFX values, these keys are COMPOSITE, that is, multiple values (REG_MULTI_SZ), and can work with multiple CLSID values in the same positions.

*DISABLE_PROTECTED_AUDIO_DG - This value in the registry is optional. Even though it is not present in the system registry, all effects will work normally.*

Below, part of the INF code from my driver package, download link above:

Using the Speakers as an example:

```
[SysFx.AddReg]
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;; SPEAKERS ("FX\\0");;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%ANYFX_FriendlyName%
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
;; Composite Keys (Works only on Windows 10)
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_SFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%CT_SYSFX_SFX_CLSID%,%GUID_RT_APO_SFX%,%GUID_CT_APO_SFX%,%AVOLUTE_LFX_CLSID%,%SYSFX_TEST_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_MFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%CT_SYSFX_MFX_CLSID%,%GUID_RT_APO_MFX%,%GUID_CT_APO_MFX%,%AVOLUTE_GFX_CLSID%,%SYSFX_TEST_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_EFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%CT_SYSFX_EFX_CLSID%,%GUID_RT_APO_EFX%,%GUID_CT_APO_EFX%,%AVOLUTE_GFX_CLSID%,%SYSFX_TEST_POSTMIX_CLSID%
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
;; Composite Keyword Detector Keys (Works only on Windows 10)
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_KeywordDetector_SFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%CT_SYSFX_SFX_CLSID%,%GUID_RT_APO_SFX%,%GUID_CT_APO_SFX%,%AVOLUTE_LFX_CLSID%,%SYSFX_TEST_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_KeywordDetector_MFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%CT_SYSFX_MFX_CLSID%,%GUID_RT_APO_MFX%,%GUID_CT_APO_MFX%,%AVOLUTE_GFX_CLSID%,%SYSFX_TEST_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_KeywordDetector_EFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%CT_SYSFX_EFX_CLSID%,%GUID_RT_APO_EFX%,%GUID_CT_APO_EFX%,%AVOLUTE_GFX_CLSID%,%SYSFX_TEST_POSTMIX_CLSID%
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
;; Composite Offload Keys (Works only on Windows 10)
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_Offload_SFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_OSFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSCompositeFX_Offload_MFX%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%GUID_RT_APO_OMFX%
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
;; User Interfaces (Speakers)
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%PAGE_MASTER_HOST%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PAGE_MASTER_1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PAGE_MASTER_2%,,%VIA_USERINTERFACE_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PAGE_MASTER_3%,,%SYSFX_TEST_UI_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PAGE_MASTER_4%,,%GUID_DS1_SYSFX_UI%
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
;; VIA HD Audio Effects ================================================================================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO1%,,%VIA_ANALOG_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO1%,,%VIA_ANALOG_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO1%,,%VIA_ENDPOINT_CLSID%
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
;; Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater Effects =============================================================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO2%,,%GUID_DS1_SYSFX_MFX%
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_NUM%,0x10001,%NUM_ANALOG_APO_SET%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY%,,%CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE%
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_SPEAKER%
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4701",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4702",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4705",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4706",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4716",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4717",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4723",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4724",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4735",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4737",0x00010001,0x1    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_71_Surr_Chkbox=0
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MEDIA%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MEDIA%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MEDIA%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_KeywordDetector_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MEDIA%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_KeywordDetector_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MEDIA%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_KeywordDetector_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MEDIA%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_SWFallback_ProcessingModes%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_MOVIE%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_COMMUNICATIONS%
;;======================================================================================================================================================================================
```

The result was this, in the images below, using ONLY the COMPOSITE keys mentioned above:



























Feel free to try.
I hope everyone in the forum has great advantage.
Oh, I forgot to quote: Dolby Digital encoder enabled on the digital outputs.


----------



## consoled (Feb 8, 2019)

I see in the folder that has Dolby Atmos. It supports Dolby Atmos for Gaming
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/7bcvsvto7rc2r/Realtek_Audio


----------



## Deleted member 179922 (Feb 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Driverpacks Released:
> Updated version to 6.0.1.8627
> 
> LINK TO DOWNLOAD
> ...



Not Working Samsung Galaxy book 10.6..

It seems to be due to Realtek Intel SST Audio Driver, but is it a driver that is not compatible with Realtek Intel SST Audio Driver?
The hardware ID is INTELAUDIO\FNUC_01&VEN_10EC


----------



## ScrooW (Feb 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Driverpacks Released:
> Updated version to 6.0.1.8627
> 
> LINK TO DOWNLOAD
> ...




Hey Alan, I do not know if you remember but I had a problem with the amplification, with this last driver the problem has been solved, but the XB 720 says that it was not possible to detect my device, I just need to complete the pack and I enjoy it of your driver.


----------



## alpharevx (Feb 8, 2019)

*@Alan Finote*
Does your driver works with ALC1150? tried it on my ASUS Z97 PRO-GAMER, effects are not working, but installed fine (no uwp support on ltsc tho)
Win10 LTSC N x64


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 8, 2019)

alpharevx said:


> *@Alan Finote*
> Does your driver works with ALC1150? tried it on my ASUS Z97 PRO-GAMER, effects are not working, but installed fine (no uwp support on ltsc tho)
> Win10 LTSC N x64


Yes, but I can only guarantee you working in the latest version of Windows 10 (1809).


----------



## dpg (Feb 8, 2019)

consoled said:


> I see in the folder that has Dolby Atmos. It supports Dolby Atmos for Gaming
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/7bcvsvto7rc2r/Realtek_Audio
> View attachment 116027


Excellent work ,can you please add dts headphone X please.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 8, 2019)

consoled said:


> I see in the folder that has Dolby Atmos. It supports Dolby Atmos for Gaming
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/7bcvsvto7rc2r/Realtek_Audio
> View attachment 116027


rtk_audio_*UDA*_6.0.1.8629_win10_x64.zip
*UDA = Remixed UWP vs HDA Driverpack *
Good Job friend!


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> rtk_audio_*UDA*_6.0.1.8629_win10_x64.zip
> *UDA = Remixed UWP vs HDA Driverpack *
> Good Job friend!



@Alan Finote where's the Link?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 8, 2019)

@Metal-Tom IN THIS POST


----------



## OMER (Feb 8, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @Metal-Tom IN THIS POST



The reason i'am asking for DTS Audio processing unlocking is becasue it unlocks DTS:X Ultra Sound Unbound, take a look at image below, it is locked uwp app

You can find this app in alanfox's link which i gave you, this is what you have to unlock, it is hardware locked


----------



## consoled (Feb 9, 2019)

OMER said:


> The reason i'am asking for DTS Audio processing unlocking is becasue it unlocks DTS:X Ultra Sound Unbound, take a look at image below, it is locked uwp app
> 
> You can find this app in alanfox's link which i gave you, this is what you have to unlock, it is hardware locked
> 
> View attachment 116056


It is a component of Spatial Sound. You just need to wait for the next version of Windows 10. It will be supported. And just install it from Store. Like Dolby Access

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/uwp/api/windows.media.audio.spatialaudioformatsubtype


----------



## dpg (Feb 9, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> @Alan Finote where's the Link?


Link is here,http://www.mediafire.com/folder/7bcvsvto7rc2r/Realtek_Audio


----------



## ReconNyko (Feb 9, 2019)

consoled said:


> I see in the folder that has Dolby Atmos. It supports Dolby Atmos for Gaming
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/7bcvsvto7rc2r/Realtek_Audio
> View attachment 116027



awesome ! Thank you.
It works perfectly.
But I do not know how to update internal files.
This is newer than the lenovo Legion y740 model's audio driver.
How did you get it?

The Microsoft Store does not update trusted external UWP app files to the latest version.


----------



## alpharevx (Feb 9, 2019)

*@Alan Finote* I can't get your driver to work, in the installation process when i'm about to install nahimic, a CMD windows opens then a red text appears and the windows closes fast, and your driver have no effect change on my Headphones, the SounzAlive windows is GREY (can't change settings) even SBX720 can't detect my device
Clean install windows 10 pro 1809 x64


----------



## oliver86 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello,

I need some help, I own a motherboard from Asus  ''ROG MAXIMUS X CODE'' and use the latest audio drive from  Realtek ALC1220  Version 6.0.1.8507 2018/09/28, the problem is that this driver does not include the possibility to activate the DTS function to be able to use this feature along with the VSX-933 pioneer receiver.
The connection from the PC and the receiver is made through an optical cable!

There is a solution for this problem, where I can find a compatible driver with Realtek ALC1220 that has the active DTS function?

Thank you



dpg said:


> Link is here,http://www.mediafire.com/folder/7bcvsvto7rc2r/Realtek_Audio



@*dpg *The driver above does not work for me


----------



## user78405 (Feb 10, 2019)

atmos part is working good now on realtek on driver level...now if someone try get both together nahmic and atmos ...cause it sounded way better than creative x720...i only manage got nahimic on UAD driver level with gigabyte driver..it work good but i just don't know how get atmos into both on one file cause i did try put both oemext config file from alanfox older driver for the nahimic one driver..but it overwrite one of other and it software works but no effect on atmos settings when i used generic one from puresoft cuase 1220 settings don't work with 900 chip cause atmos gaming software is not registering presence of dax3.2...only with puresoft config files only works but no effects due to nahimic driver ovewrite atmos driver settings ....guess oemext config file has its owned apo realtek settings as nahimic driver does...just need one with both settings  combine since nahimic extoem end of config...its very messy what or where to change cause it also need to copy Dolby files in right places to begin with in order to function

here my Nahimic version for only gigabyte users, i modifly file for all chipsets users and for others, need to edit hdxgigabyte config file for your audio device if it work on different motherboard brands, since I already alter gigabyte volute oem ext and nahimic config files from thirdparty folder with all chipset device install driver but you need disable driver enforcement from powershell on windows 10 and test on settings in order to install it, cause it won't install driver due to my changes i made...so aware this is only on windows rs5 or rs4 UAD driver ....cause legacy would work but too many files what to change and i did test afinote ones..it work but starting stutter onece every 5 min or so...not sure why it does it on my board....could be it doesn't work with legacy way when his hybrid methods kindly works good for nahimic while creative don't suffer a issue since he using different version x720 than alanfox puresoft ones he use UDA version...and only nahimic version 3 is pure UDA while version 2 is only for hardware chipset on legacy level ...it doesn't use service host , then for atmos sound system....i installed pursoft apo and save current fx configuration first before override with dolby atmos setttings cause it erase whats there from driver installed so what i did ...is edit the save puresoft ini file that change composites by adding dolby as last..not before nahimic in order you won't mess up with its sound radar with altmos ones settings...cause it work fantastic when both are on and works good in that order...this is only temporary until i figure out how did puresoft did end up with its driver mod with both x720 and PCEE4..problem with PCEE4..alanfox you should be aware it doesnt work on UAD driver only on legacy ..not sure why have PCEE4 installed while software can't detect it due its not like atmos that use service host hook to load as service and PCEE4 doesn't have apo way like legecy would load it..by driver clutter way...just letting you know alanfox your mod works but not with PCee4 ...try replace it with altmos since your using UAD creative and altmos also use UAD driver as well...try make a mod for nahimic and altmos also, i am sure want to see how you did it like you did with creative driver mod...puresoft is very helpful to see how composites is current set, with gigabyte Nh3 driver....it seems also install ASIO too from driver components listed and composites also in windows registry
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HJK35pChEufHYvhmU02v0eURRr7s0c-t


only downside with Nahimic...it doesn't like firefox some reason it utilize 99% cpu usage on youtube when skipping video parts on youtube so i used chrome since its works best on...and weird that its only software use a lot cpu usage than creative...


----------



## diegoweb (Feb 11, 2019)

@Alan Finote in order to install your latest driver in Win10 build 1803 I just need to uninstall my Realtek driver, restart, and then install yours?
In the future in case I update my Windows, do I need to uninstall your driver first? If so, if I forget, can I fix it later or not?

By the way, I want to use Dolby Atmos in my headphone (for gaming and non-gaming purpose), do I need to install any other app aside your driver?
Perhaps a "Dolby Access" app alike? Or it's not necessary? I'm asking your this because I was able to see an app called Dolby Digital Plus in this post of you.

Thank you buddy!

----Edit
I've just done that and although Dolby Advanced Audio v2 and Dolby Digital Plus is working great, I can't enable Dolby Atmos for Headphone (it asks for Dolby Access and as soon as I install, it asks me to buy it).

And by the way, Creative Blaster is not working for me either.
My setup is:
Taichi X370 <-- green audio port --> Edifier C2 <-- headphone slot from Edifier C2 --> AKG K240 Studio.

Some screenshots in attachment.
Oh! And now I have no Realtek HD Audio Manager or some other apps as you have shown in your pictures @Alan Finote .
What should I do to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 11, 2019)

user78405 said:


> atmos part is working good now on realtek on driver level...now if someone try get both together nahmic and atmos ...cause it sounded way better than creative x720...i only manage got nahimic on UAD driver level with gigabyte driver..it work good but i just don't know how get atmos into both on one file cause i did try put both oemext config file from alanfox older driver for the nahimic one driver..but it overwrite one of other and it software works but no effect on atmos settings when i used generic one from puresoft cuase 1220 settings don't work with 900 chip cause atmos gaming software is not registering presence of dax3.2...only with puresoft config files only works but no effects due to nahimic driver ovewrite atmos driver settings ....guess oemext config file has its owned apo realtek settings as nahimic driver does...just need one with both settings  combine since nahimic extoem end of config...its very messy what or where to change cause it also need to copy Dolby files in right places to begin with in order to function
> 
> here my Nahimic version for only gigabyte users, i modifly file for all chipsets users and for others, need to edit hdxgigabyte config file for your audio device if it work on different motherboard brands, since I already alter gigabyte volute oem ext and nahimic config files from thirdparty folder with all chipset device install driver but you need disable driver enforcement from powershell on windows 10 and test on settings in order to install it, cause it won't install driver due to my changes i made...so aware this is only on windows rs5 or rs4 UAD driver ....cause legacy would work but too many files what to change and i did test afinote ones..it work but starting stutter onece every 5 min or so...not sure why it does it on my board....could be it doesn't work with legacy way when his hybrid methods kindly works good for nahimic while creative don't suffer a issue since he using different version x720 than alanfox puresoft ones he use UDA version...and only nahimic version 3 is pure UDA while version 2 is only for hardware chipset on legacy level ...it doesn't use service host , then for atmos sound system....i installed pursoft apo and save current fx configuration first before override with dolby atmos setttings cause it erase whats there from driver installed so what i did ...is edit the save puresoft ini file that change composites by adding dolby as last..not before nahimic in order you won't mess up with its sound radar with altmos ones settings...cause it work fantastic when both are on and works good in that order...this is only temporary until i figure out how did puresoft did end up with its driver mod with both x720 and PCEE4..problem with PCEE4..alanfox you should be aware it doesnt work on UAD driver only on legacy ..not sure why have PCEE4 installed while software can't detect it due its not like atmos that use service host hook to load as service and PCEE4 doesn't have apo way like legecy would load it..by driver clutter way...just letting you know alanfox your mod works but not with PCee4 ...try replace it with altmos since your using UAD creative and altmos also use UAD driver as well...try make a mod for nahimic and altmos also, i am sure want to see how you did it like you did with creative driver mod...puresoft is very helpful to see how composites is current set, with gigabyte Nh3 driver....it seems also install ASIO too from driver components listed and composites also in windows registry
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HJK35pChEufHYvhmU02v0eURRr7s0c-t
> ...


PCEE4 component on my modded UAD ONLY for Dolby Digital output with Sound Blaster Audio Effects on HDMI, PCEE4 audio effects (LFX) is not included my modded UAD


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 11, 2019)

diegoweb said:


> @Alan Finote in order to install your latest driver in Win10 build 1803 I just need to uninstall my Realtek driver, restart, and then install yours?
> In the future in case I update my Windows, do I need to uninstall your driver first? If so, if I forget, can I fix it later or not?
> 
> By the way, I want to use Dolby Atmos in my headphone (for gaming and non-gaming purpose), do I need to install any other app aside your driver?
> ...


I've seen that in your Windows Control Panel, the Realtek Audio Manager is missing. Open REGEDIT (Registry Editor), and go to "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\don't load" and see if the "RTSnMg64.cpl" value exists. If it exists, delete it and restart your PC.

Regarding the non-functioning of the BlasterX 720, I recommend that you extract and run the file at the link below. "GENKGA". (You may need to disable your anti-virus, IF YOU TREAT A POSITIVE FALSE).

LINK


----------



## diegoweb (Feb 11, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I've seen that in your Windows Control Panel, the Realtek Audio Manager is missing. Open REGEDIT (Registry Editor), and go to "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\don't load" and see if the "RTSnMg64.cpl" value exists. If it exists, delete it and restart your PC.


It worked  Thanks!



Alan Finote said:


> Regarding the non-functioning of the BlasterX 720, I recommend that you extract and run the file at the link below. "GENKGA". (You may need to disable your anti-virus, IF YOU TREAT A POSITIVE FALSE).


I ran the file with administrator privileges and all antivirus disabled, some files were created at "C:\programdata\creative\softwarelock".
I restarted the PC and my BlasterX 720 still wasn't working.
I read the GenKGA instructions and it said to go to the folder above and delete all files, except the one I needed to have my software working.
Sound BlasterX 720° -> CTLNBK2HX2.kga
So I deleted everything and kept only CTLNBK2HX2.kga inside that folder.
Rebooted again.
Still not working  

And by the way, how do I enable Dolby Atmos?
Thanks!


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi Everyone, Here is my updated new driver mod who also include Dolby Atmos For Gaming. Test Mode must be enabled before installation. The Link for Download is on my link in First Page. I hope that all of you will like it and also for those who want Dolby Atmos MoD. All Plugins for install is in folder Enhancers.Thank you All


----------



## HeavyThumper (Feb 11, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi Everyone, Here is my updated new driver mod who also include Dolby Atmos For Gaming.



First of all - thank you for sharing your efforts!  Second - my only sound connection/device is via SPDIF to Dolby/DTS processor.  Is this the "right" set to install?  Do I need to also install/change anything else besides the usual sound device selection?


----------



## dpg (Feb 12, 2019)

*Dj Urko,
Thanks I will try it 
out,your work is appreciated.*


----------



## tonnydonovan (Feb 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi Everyone, Here is my updated new driver mod who also include Dolby Atmos For Gaming. Test Mode must be enabled before installation. The Link for Download is on my link in First Page. I hope that all of you will like it and also for those who want Dolby Atmos MoD. All Plugins for install is in folder Enhancers.Thank you AllView attachment 116240



@Dj Urko  I have problem if I am install this mod .


----------



## Jayce (Feb 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi Everyone, Here is my updated new driver mod who also include Dolby Atmos For Gaming. Test Mode must be enabled before installation. The Link for Download is on my link in First Page. I hope that all of you will like it and also for those who want Dolby Atmos MoD. All Plugins for install is in folder Enhancers.Thank you AllView attachment 116240


I was trying to install mod and use Dolby Atmos for gaming, I installed it fine and it works but the sound effect of Dolby Atmos for gaming didn't seem to work for me.


----------



## oliver86 (Feb 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi Everyone, Here is my updated new driver mod who also include Dolby Atmos For Gaming. Test Mode must be enabled before installation. The Link for Download is on my link in First Page. I hope that all of you will like it and also for those who want Dolby Atmos MoD. All Plugins for install is in folder Enhancers.Thank you AllView attachment 116240



where i can find a link for download drive?


----------



## tonnydonovan (Feb 12, 2019)

oliver86 said:


> where i can find a link for download drive?


Page 1 mate. First post.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 12, 2019)

@tonnydonovan you must install dts apo gui and dolby atmos app before installing this mod.
@Jayce also for you and try to connect headphones then install mod with connected headhones
@oliver86  just try to install it


----------



## oliver86 (Feb 12, 2019)

@Dj Urko I own the following motherboard *ROG MAXIMUS X CODE *do you think your driveres is compatible with the Realtek ALC1220 ?

@Dj Urko Failed to install!


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 12, 2019)

@oliver86 you must enable test mode by reading carefully disabling.docx then restart the PC and try to install the driver after that


----------



## oliver86 (Feb 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> ing carefully d


Can you please give me more details how can I do this, I'm a beginner and I do not know.
Can you tell me what are the steps to follow to give disabling.docx?



Dj Urko said:


> @oliver86 you must enable test mode by reading carefully disabling.docx then restart the PC and try to install the driver after that


I managed to install but get the following error,DTS is not available.


----------



## Virion (Feb 12, 2019)

Good job.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 12, 2019)

oliver86 said:


> Can you please give me more details how can I do this, I'm a beginner and I do not know.
> Can you tell me what are the steps to follow to give disabling.docx?
> 
> 
> I managed to install but get the following error,DTS is not available.


The error quoted in the first image should be due to the fact that the driver package is not digitally signed, so in this case, it is necessary to activate the test mode or to disable the driver signature enforcement.


----------



## Virion (Feb 12, 2019)

Nahimic install from bat or exe?


----------



## dpg (Feb 12, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> The error quoted in the first image should be due to the fact that the driver package is not digitally signed, so in this case, it is necessary to activate the test mode or to disable the driver signature enforcement.


Please make your signed driver DTS x with DAtmos.
Thanks


----------



## Jayce (Feb 12, 2019)

@Dj Urko 

I was trying to install it and use it for my external 5.1 speakers. I don't if there's another way of installing Dolby Atmos for gaming for the mod because the sound effect was working for me.

I know about editing the XML preset.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 12, 2019)

@Virion you must run bat file or first install product settings then install appx
But Remember that dts headphone x, nahimic, dolby atmos are enhancers for stereo channel configuration i thing that nahimic can work in multichannel configuration but affects only front speakers


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Virion you must run bat file or first install product settings then install appx
> But Remember that dts headphone x, nahimic, dolby atmos are enhancers for stereo channel configuration i thing that nahimic can work in multichannel configuration but affects only front speakers


For Dolby atmos I think you have to first enable 5.1 processing by editing system32\dolbyaposvc\default.xml first. It is configured for 2 channels on stock settings.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 12, 2019)

@CityCultivator yes you can modified the xml but is remember that this is not surround sound upmixer like dolby home theatre v4

@OMER sure its better you can also see the functionality what like extra dolby home theater v4 have and what another plugins does not have but new ui and design


----------



## dpg (Feb 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Virion you must run bat file or first install product settings then install appx
> But Remember that dts headphone x, nahimic, dolby atmos are enhancers for stereo channel configuration i thing that nahimic can work in multichannel configuration but affects only front speakers


basically for headphone user Gameing and Movies.


----------



## OMER (Feb 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @CityCultivator yes you can modified the xml but is remember that this is not surround sound upmixer like dolby home theatre v4



So that means older dolby home theatre v4 is better than all latest dolby uwp drivers


----------



## ReconNyko (Feb 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @CityCultivator yes you can modified the xml but is remember that this is not surround sound upmixer like dolby home theatre v4
> 
> @OMER sure its better you can also see the functionality what like extra dolby home theater v4 have and what another plugins does not have but new ui and design





OMER said:


> So that means older dolby home theatre v4 is better than all latest dolby uwp drivers




Does Dolby Digital Home Theater v4 do surround-up mixing?


----------



## OMER (Feb 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @CityCultivator yes you can modified the xml but is remember that this is not surround sound upmixer like dolby home theatre v4
> 
> @OMER sure its better you can also see the functionality what like extra dolby home theater v4 have and what another plugins does not have but new ui and design



Can you combine dolby atmos gaming uwp+dolby pcee4 in to one just like dldolby.blogspot's.com, Nghĩa Đinh, he combined dolby atmos gaming uwp+dolby pcee3, here is the link take a look 

https://dldolby.blogspot.com/2019/02/realtek-high-definition-audio.html


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 12, 2019)

@OMER in my mod all these plugins work together over speakers analog only dolby home thater v4 and dolby digital plus work on spdif
You must set all plugins to music and only one to movie and you can also disable someone who dont need to use


----------



## OMER (Feb 12, 2019)

Multiple audio enhancers combined, how all it work actually simultaneously, i tried it, it distortes audio, crackling audio, it conflicts with each other


----------



## OMER (Feb 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @OMER in my mod all these plugins work together over speakers analog only dolby home thater v4 and dolby digital plus work on spdif
> You must set all plugins to music and only one to movie and you can also disable someone who dont need to use



UWP Sonic Studio 3 & Alienware Sound Centre, this are specific hardware supported, can you unlock this two audio enhancers to work on my gigabyte motherboard


----------



## ReconNyko (Feb 12, 2019)

Can someone make Sound Blaster series ( X720, Cinema 1,2,3, X-Fi MB 2,3,5 ) + Dolby Atmos gaming UWP + Realtek UWP .inf file ?


It will be a legend file of this forum. !!  pls !

Basic Sound Blaster Sound Effects + Dolby Post-Processing + The latest Realtek UWP platform.
It will be absolutely fabulous !


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

@Dj Urko It is surround sound upmixer; properly configured it upmixes audio to all channels, including side/rear channels. I use it for upscaling stereo-5.1 on my audio system.
check those settings:
For 5.1

```
<endpoint type="internal_speaker" brand="Generic" model="Default" operating_mode="normal" fs="48000" total_count="6" front_count="3" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1">
```
Also check this:

```
<surround-decoder-enable value="1"/>
```
All previous settings such as headphone surround virtualiser, dialog enhancer, volume leveler, graphic equaliser is present in xml.
Only missing is three additional Intelligent Equaliser presets.
I stopped using PCEE4 for audio processing because is has a defect that I cannot personally accept: It cannot handle float audio data properly; audio samples louder than 0dBFS clips with PCEE4. This bug was removed in all later versions of Dolby software.
@ReconNyko All Dolby software does upmixing. PCEE3 and earlier uses Dolby ProLogic. PCEE4 and later versions use Dolby Next Gen surround Decoder. This decoder is the basis for current atmos upmixing on receivers.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @Dj Urko It is surround sound upmixer; properly configured it upmixes audio to all channels, including side/rear channels. I use it for upscaling stereo-5.1 on my audio system.
> check those settings:
> For 5.1
> 
> ...




Shouldn't 5.1 speakers be 3 fronts because a left, Center, Right. 2 sides/rear: left rear and right rear. 1 sub

Instead of  what @alanfox2000 said on pg 30 on making a enhancers thread, which is 5.1 speakers: total_count="5" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"

?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Shouldn't 5.1 speakers be 3 fronts because a left, Center, Right. 2 sides/rear: left rear and right rear. 1 sub
> 
> Instead of  what @alanfox2000 said on pg 30 on making a enhancers thread, which is 5.1 speakers: total_count="5" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
> 
> ?


Center speaker is in front, thus it is considered as a special front speaker.
Alanfox2000 also approve.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Center speaker is in front, thus it is considered as a special front speaker.


So 6 chn count instead of 5 chn count in the XML preset?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

Jayce said:


> So 6 chn count instead of 5 chn count in the XML preset?


You see the math. Total count=6.
Dolby considers the 5.1 to be a 6 channel system, just one channel limited to low frequency.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You see the math. Total count=6.
> Dolby considers the 5.1 to be a 6 channel system, just one channel limited to low frequency.


i see. i don't know why @alanfox2000 said at #692 post on making-audio-enhancers-work-on-windows pg 29

For 5.1 or 7.1 speakers - Dolby DAX API Service 3.xxxxx.yyy.z
change from total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0" to
5.1 speakers: total_count="5" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
7.1 speakers: total_count="7" front_count="2" side_count="2" height_count="2" has_subwoofer="1"

when i all i heard and read that 5.1 is 6 channel system.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

Jayce said:


> i see. i don't know why @alanfox2000 said at #692 post on making-audio-enhancers-work-on-windows pg 29
> 
> For 5.1 or 7.1 speakers - Dolby DAX API Service 3.xxxxx.yyy.z
> change from total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0" to
> ...


This is old debate. We had a discusssion afterward, and though if I recall properly alanfox did not confirm my response explictly, the configuration for Dolby Atmos by him/her was changed.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> This is old debate. We had a discusssion afterward, and though if I recall properly alanfox did not confirm my response explictly, the configuration for Dolby Atmos by him/her was changed.


Okay, as long as he changed then it is confirmed for dolby uwp apps. I knew 5.1 was 6 channels. But didn't know that the configuration changed on Alanfox's page.

I wonder if using a channel less made a difference in sound.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Okay, as long as he changed then it is confirmed for dolby uwp apps. I knew 5.1 was 6 channels. But didn't know that the configuration changed on Alanfox's page.
> 
> I wonder if using a channel less made a difference in sound.


Not sure. Have to listen to see.
Windows do have a way to tell APOs upstream that the next filter down has a specific speaker configuration. Dolby Digital Plus, PCEE4 uses that; SRS Premium Sound uses that. This is why DDL works. The DDL APO sets a new speaker configuration for APOs upstream to use.
Why this xml setting is beyond me.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Not sure. Have to listen to see.
> Windows do have a way to tell APOs upstream that the next filter down has a specific speaker configuration. Dolby Digital Plus, PCEE4 uses that; SRS Premium Sound uses that. This is why DDL works. The DDL APO sets a new speaker configuration for APOs upstream to use.
> Why this xml setting is beyond me.


Thing that bothers me is that the configuration is set when downloading the original presets on puresoftapps. Like for 2.1
It supposed to be this 2.1 speakers: total_count="4" front_count="3" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"


But in preset 2.1 is total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0">


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

Jayce said:


> Thing that bothers me is that the configuration is set when downloading the original presets on puresoftapps. Like for 2.1
> It supposed to be this 2.1 speakers: total_count="4" front_count="3" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
> 
> 
> But in preset 2.1 is total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0">


Most 2.1 plugs with a single 3.5mm wire. They are essentially 2.0 system with a central sub. For these systems, 2.0 stock settings must be used.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Most 2.1 plugs with a single 3.5mm wire. They are essentially 2.0 system with a central sub. For these systems, 2.0 stock settings must be used.


I was wondering, not that the 2.1 configuration matters to me, since I have 5.1 surround sound with Logitech z506.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

Jayce said:


> I was wondering, not that the 2.1 configuration matters to me, since I have 5.1 surround sound with Logitech z506.


Probably the settings are still not updated.


----------



## Jayce (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Probably the settings are still not updated.


The settings for Dolby or Windows?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

Jayce said:


> The settings for Dolby or Windows?


XML presets settings.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 13, 2019)

Jayce said:


> i see. i don't know why @alanfox2000 said at #692 post on making-audio-enhancers-work-on-windows pg 29
> 
> For 5.1 or 7.1 speakers - Dolby DAX API Service 3.xxxxx.yyy.z
> change from total_count="2" front_count="2" side_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="0" to
> ...



So, as I see, it must be the following Surround-mapping Scheme:
5.1.0 speakers: total_count="5" front_count="3" side_count="2" rear_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
7.1.0 speakers: total_count="7" front_count="3" side_count="2" rear_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
In Example for more Channels, it could be named so:
9.2.4 speakers: total_count="14" front_count="3" side_count="4" rear_count="2" height_count="4" has_subwoofer="2"


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> So, as I see, it must be the following Surround-mapping Scheme:
> 5.1.0 speakers: total_count="5" front_count="3" side_count="2" rear_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
> 7.1.0 speakers: total_count="7" front_count="3" side_count="2" rear_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
> In Example for more Channels, it could be named so:
> 9.2.4 speakers: total_count="14" front_count="3" side_count="4" rear_count="2" height_count="4" has_subwoofer="2"


total count is sum of all including sub.
5.1 count=6
9.2.4 count =15
In 9 ch, additional speakers are front wides, thus are front.
9.2.4 speakers: total_count="14" front_count="5" side_count="2" rear_count="2" height_count="4" has_subwoofer="2"


----------



## Jayce (Feb 13, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> So, as I see, it must be the following Surround-mapping Scheme:
> 5.1.0 speakers: total_count="5" front_count="3" side_count="2" rear_count="0" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
> 7.1.0 speakers: total_count="7" front_count="3" side_count="2" rear_count="2" height_count="0" has_subwoofer="1"
> In Example for more Channels, it could be named so:
> 9.2.4 speakers: total_count="14" front_count="3" side_count="4" rear_count="2" height_count="4" has_subwoofer="2"


Yeah, this seems about right.  

You have three fronts, 2 sides and 1 sub

Should be 6 in total of channels. Which makes 5.1


----------



## consoled (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> All Dolby software does upmixing. PCEE3 and earlier uses Dolby ProLogic. PCEE4 and later versions use Dolby Next Gen surround Decoder. This decoder is the basis for current atmos upmixing on receivers.



Dolby PCEE3 vs PCEE4 vs DS1 vs DAX2/3:  All use Dolby Pro Logic IIx
Dolby Pro Logic IIx expands stereo or 5.1-channel audio to 6.1- or 7.1-channel sound

Dolby PCEE3 vs PCEE4 vs DS1 vs DAX2/3: Can be up to 8 channels. Conclusion: It is Dolby Pro LogicIIx

Dolby Next Generation is Dolby Pro Logic IIz with 2 high channels. But it's not Dolby Atmos. And in DAX3 also do not use Dolby Pro Logic IIz

In Dolby Atmos UWP you only have up to 8 channels. It is no different with Dolby Audio / Dolby Digital Plus or DHTv4 / v3
The only difference: It support virtual surround sound to 7.1.2. This function is only available on Stereo speakers and Headphone. But on multi-channel systems is still 7.1 (Dolby Digital Plus)


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

consoled said:


> Dolby PCEE3 vs PCEE4 vs DS1 vs DAX2/3:  All use Dolby Pro Logic IIx
> Dolby Pro Logic IIx expands stereo or 5.1-channel audio to 6.1- or 7.1-channel sound
> 
> Dolby PCEE3 vs PCEE4 vs DS1 vs DAX2/3: Can be up to 8 channels. Conclusion: It is Dolby Pro LogicIIx
> ...


Proiogic has a different audio steering technology compared to later Dolby APOs. Prologic steering is single band. Nextgen surround decoder is multiband. This allows for higher extraction of content.
In reallife terms: completely different audio is produced in each channels with multiband. Singleband cannot do so; audio is not perfectly extracted.
Note: multiband means that audio is split in multiple frequency bands, such as bass, mid, treble. Each band is steered indepandently to each channels. DTS neo6 and later decoders are also multiband.
Another distinction in the new decoder: there is no music-movie- game selection in the decoder itself. The decoder judges what to do by itself.
Just if there is a percived limitation in channel output doesn't mean that Prologic decoder is being used.
Final note: decoder name is either dolby surround upmixer or surround decoder. It is not atmos upmixer, even if it is exclusively used there in receivers.


----------



## dpg (Feb 13, 2019)

can anybody mod Creative Sound blaster Z ,can any one make a driver.
there is hardly any modder other than Pax.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

dpg said:


> can anybody mod Creative Sound blaster Z ,can any one make a driver.
> there is hardly any modder other than Pax.


You want a mod to the Creative driver?


----------



## dpg (Feb 13, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You want a mod to the Creative driver?


Yes I need it (Creative Sound blaster Z )last driver the company brought out in 2017.
Thanks


----------



## sunn (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello! 

I'm new here and I have some questions about this drivers: Should I install drivers and addons from first post or from post with last update (https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-for-windows-10.232921/page-82#post-3990146)? I've tried drivers from link below. Installer asked me about installation Nahimic, Soundblaster and other addons but only Alchemic and Soundblaster were after installation (so I do something wrong). I see that you're sending people to installer from first post, so I think this is the way to install it properly (with disable.docx and guide). But what in case when I want to try drivers from last update?

Best regards!


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 13, 2019)

dpg said:


> Yes I need it (Creative Sound blaster Z )last driver the company brought out in 2017.
> Thanks


What specific feature do you want improved?


----------



## em1n3m16 (Feb 13, 2019)

How do i use Dolby Atmos For Gaming? I start it and thats it or i need to do something else?


----------



## Bakchuli (Feb 13, 2019)

@Dj Urko Where can I find the DTS apo gui?


----------



## diegoweb (Feb 13, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVER IN THIS POST
> UPDATED VERSION TO 6.0.1.8631


I've unninstalled the old drivers but I still can't use the Creative Sound Blaster.
Even after using the GenKA.

Do I need to turn off everything else (Dolby Home and Dolby Digital Plus) in order to achieve the best experience while using Atmos for Gaming?

And I still can't turn on the Dolby Atmos for Headphone in this area. Is this the expected behavior? As soon as I click in this setting, it rollback to Deactivated and opens Microsoft Store to download Dolby Access. After downloading it, it says I need to change in this Sound Settings to Dolby Atmos for Headphone, so it stays in a loop.
My headphone is not using the front panel I/O from my case.
I have an Edifier C2 system connected in the back panel, and my AKG K240 Studio headphone is connected to the Edifier C2 headphone port.
Do I need to use something else to be able to turn this option on?

Thank you buddy!


----------



## mrcnksf (Feb 14, 2019)

ive got MSI ACL892 do you have smthn for me to work i tried almost everything "fresh" i could... Win10 ver. 1809


----------



## alpharevx (Feb 14, 2019)

Any fix? i can't install UWP apps, windows 10 pro x64 1809
Developer mode enabled tho


----------



## Diegosky1405 (Feb 14, 2019)

How can i make this work on windows 7 ? driver installs just okay but both dts and dolby doesnt do anything.


----------



## sunn (Feb 14, 2019)

Bakchuli said:


> @Dj Urko Where can I find the DTS apo gui?


It's in the package from 1st post.


----------



## Bakchuli (Feb 14, 2019)

@sunn Ok im kind of a noob at this but ive installed the mod along with the dts gui and the atmos app. but now my front pannel wont detect my headphones anymore and when i try to start realtek audio console i get the message that it could not connect to the apc service.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 14, 2019)

Pls help me  anyone! My Realtek Jack-Detection by the front & rear Speakers does good work, but the Center & lfe and also the side Speakers are shown as inactive, but they're plugged all in. Now my Question: It's eventually possible to set the Detection from the two Jacks in Active State permanently? How to set it in the Registry?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 14, 2019)

@Bakchuli  This is not Realtek UAD audio Driver. This is Realtel HD Audio Driver and Realtek UWP Console is not supported


----------



## dpg (Feb 14, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> What specific feature do you want improved?


720;Dolby Atmos,movie


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 14, 2019)

dpg said:


> 720;Dolby Atmos,movie


For your case, I would recommend you to use APO driver. I do not know of anyone who does specific Creative driver mod.
If you are interested, do say so.
You said "movie".  What do you mean by that?


----------



## dpg (Feb 14, 2019)

Movie ,

Htpc multicultural.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 14, 2019)

dpg said:


> Movie ,
> 
> Htpc multicultural.


So you need SB720 and Atmos?


----------



## OmakeOni (Feb 14, 2019)

Man I'm so lost in this thread, I understand nothing of what's going on, only thing I wanted is to be able to have an audio as good as Dobly Atmos, now, can some one explain to me how to do it? I ended up downloading all enhancers from post #788 (if I'm not mistaken) and I just don't know how to install them or which works with which. I don't really need anything amazing, better than my Laptop default is great. The easier the better too. Thanks!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 14, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED *(FIXED)*
UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8631

NEW: DOLBY ATMOS & HARMAN SIMPLE EFFECTS
NEW: DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE & DTS INTERACTIVE

*NEW: CREATIVE CHAINING NOT PRESENT*

*LINK TO DOWNLOAD*

GOOD RESORT!!!


----------



## ReconNyko (Feb 14, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @Dj Urko It is surround sound upmixer; properly configured it upmixes audio to all channels, including side/rear channels. I use it for upscaling stereo-5.1 on my audio system.
> check those settings:
> For 5.1
> 
> ...



Dolby Digital Plus software does not seem to do surround-up mixing.
I heard a 2-channel music file, but I can not hear the center and Rear sound.
I think that surround-up mixing is probably the Dolby Digital Plus codec built into the hardware receiver.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Feb 14, 2019)

ReconNyko said:


> Dolby Digital Plus software does not seem to do surround-up mixing.
> I heard a 2-channel music file, but I can not hear the center and Rear sound.
> I think that surround-up mixing is probably the Dolby Digital Plus codec built into the hardware receiver.


I had Dolby digital plus and home theather 4 on old gigabyte board,and they arent good for stereo to 5.1 upmixing.

I post driver on this page with controled prologic IIx were you can fade dimension from front to rear and hear voices also.Natural bass is realy good bass crossover.






https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-dts-interactive.228612/post-3994662


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 14, 2019)

ReconNyko said:


> Dolby Digital Plus software does not seem to do surround-up mixing.
> I heard a 2-channel music file, but I can not hear the center and Rear sound.
> I think that surround-up mixing is probably the Dolby Digital Plus codec built into the hardware receiver.


I am using right now DDP app to do upmixing of 2 channel music to 5.1.
Check your config. DDP must be the first or only APO that audio passes through.
Reference Page 8 explains the decoder.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 14, 2019)

There's a Thing, what's interesting me a Lot: Isn't it possible to integrate Versions of some APO's for handling & Upmixing (into) 7.1-Ch-Surround, by Example DPLIIx/z, or DTS Neo:6 or Logic7, or even other? I wish 2 hear it soon


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 15, 2019)

Coming Soon: DTS Headphone X Custom....


----------



## dpg (Feb 15, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Coming Soon: DTS Headphone X Custom....
> View attachment 116441


Thank you,can you add DAtmos,DolbyIIz or x


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 15, 2019)

dpg said:


> Thank you,can you add DAtmos,DolbyIIz or x


Dolby ATMOS already present.


----------



## dpg (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you,You are better than OEM.
when can I try it.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 15, 2019)

dpg said:


> Thank you,can you add DAtmos,DolbyIIz or x



I wish Dolby ProLogic IIx/z & DTS:X for Speakers


----------



## alanfox2000 (Feb 15, 2019)

I have not try this tool yet
Multi-Channel EQ Simulator + DRC
https://drop.me/M7wjDe
save dat file to C:\Windows\System32\drivers. reboot


----------



## OMER (Feb 15, 2019)

alanfox2000 said:


> I have not try this tool yet
> Multi-Channel EQ Simulator + DRC
> https://drop.me/M7wjDe
> save dat file to C:\Windows\System32\drivers. reboot
> ...



Unable to download file, drop.me error


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 15, 2019)

OMER said:


> Unable to download file, drop.me error




I'd even downloaded the File, early in the Morning...


----------



## David V. (Feb 15, 2019)

I do not know if it is my pc but when I install it all the effects work but the audio is heard noisy and as distorted, it will be my PC problem or is it something wrong to install it?


----------



## Le_Rane (Feb 15, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED *(FIXED)*
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8631
> 
> NEW: DOLBY ATMOS & HARMAN SIMPLE EFFECTS
> ...


Sup Alan. Need some help with ur pack here) last 2 versions didn't work for me as well. I did clean install but after reboot, always happened smth and my sound didn't work at all
Get some screenshoots and didn't know what to do, but tried everything. Please help me


Spoiler: Screens


----------



## MerolaC (Feb 15, 2019)

@*Alan Finote*
Thank you so much for these!



David V. said:


> I do not know if it is my pc but when I install it all the effects work but the audio is heard noisy and as distorted, it will be my PC problem or is it something wrong to install it?



I have the exact same problem.
What I did to workaround it for now was to go into Sound Devices, Properties on Speakers and "Enhancements" tab, select Disable all sound Effects.
Dolby Home Theater *do not work*, but Dolby Home Theater v4 does work, same for Harman Effects.

I wanted the drivers anyway for Dolby 5.1 and DTS 5.1 over Optical.

My Motherboard is a ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger


----------



## JoshMlvn (Feb 16, 2019)

Thank You @Dj Urko for your work
Finally I can figure it out how to install this mod. Everything is works fine.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED *(FIXED)*
> UPDATED DRIVER VERSION TO 6.0.1.8631
> 
> NEW: DOLBY ATMOS & HARMAN SIMPLE EFFECTS
> ...


Hi, I have just tried this but no effects are coming out. Creative says "Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection". Am I supposed to see a Creative device in Device Manager? All I need really is the Enhancements tab in the Realtek HD Audio Control Panel. I have been trying for around 2 months and installed about 15 versions of the drivers, with no success. The closest results I got were with the old drivers prior to version 2.82. My system is a Microsoft Surface Pro 6.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2019)

NEW DRIVER IN THIS POST!
GOOD RESORT!



Juggler said:


> Am I supposed to see a Creative device in Device Manager?


No. Because Creative effect libraries are integrated into the Realtek driver.


----------



## Passoca (Feb 16, 2019)

Can anyone help me, I install the drivers but the modifications go to the realtek digital output, I use only the high-missing realtek


----------



## Juggler (Feb 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVER IN THIS POST!
> GOOD RESORT!
> 
> 
> No. Because Creative effect libraries are integrated into the Realtek driver.


Then that's a problem less  Any idea why Creative is not detecting my audio device?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Then that's a problem less  Any idea why Creative is not detecting my audio device?
> 
> View attachment 116575


Friend. Please check this directory: "%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock" for the KGA files



Passoca said:


> Can anyone help me, I install the drivers but the modifications go to the realtek digital output, I use only the high-missing realtek


Did you uninstall the previous drivers on your system?


----------



## Juggler (Feb 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Friend. Please check this directory: "%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock" for the KGA files
> 
> 
> Did you uninstall the previous drivers on your system?


I started with a fresh install and yes the SoftwareLock folder is full of kga files of 1k each. In v2 of your drivers I now have a new tab in the Realtek HD Control Panel. There are presets and they're good. What I am really missing is a graphic equalizer.

I just noticed something else and I thought of letting you know. In the presets window you have a slight masking of the background. See screenshot here.


----------



## Stakanov (Feb 16, 2019)

David V. said:


> I do not know if it is my pc but when I install it all the effects work but the audio is heard noisy and as distorted, it will be my PC problem or is it something wrong to install it?





MerolaC said:


> @*Alan Finote*
> Thank you so much for these!
> I have the exact same problem.
> What I did to workaround it for now was to go into Sound Devices, Properties on Speakers and "Enhancements" tab, select Disable all sound Effects.
> ...




I have the exact same problem, the audio is heard noisy and as distorted … Dolby Digital Plus *do not work*, but Dolby Home Theater v4 does work, same for Harman Effects is heard noisy and distorted. I disable all effect!!!!!

I wanted the drivers anyway for together Dolby 5.1 and DTS 5.1 …. I only use Optical s/pdif and my external receiver is Pioneer VSX-922K.

The last original AUDIO_Realtek_HDA_FF03_v6.0.1.8633_WHQL (asus=ff03 nahimic) is very good for normal stereo signal on Asus … it is possibile activate the Dolby 5.1 and DTS 5.1 in this driver???
This is the link: https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...F10_PG470_Win10_RS2_RS3_RS4_RS5_Win7_WHQL.rar
My Motherboard is a ASUS Maximus VII Hero (ALC1150) …. thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2019)

Friends, I posted another driver *HERE*, with more resources.

*ATTENTION to members who encountered problems while running Sound BlasterX 720. The solution is only as follows: Simply register the MBAPO232.dll library. How to do this ? Press Win + R - it will open the Run - window, and paste this command: "regsvr32.exe" "%systemroot%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll" After that, restart your computer. @Juggler *

*SORRY!*


----------



## Juggler (Feb 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Friends, I posted another driver *HERE*, with more resources.
> 
> *ATTENTION to members who encountered problems while running Sound BlasterX 720. The solution is only as follows: Simply register the MBAPO232.dll library. How to do this ? Press Win + R - it will open the Run - window, and paste this command: "regsvr32.exe" "%systemroot%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll" After that, restart your computer. @Juggler *
> 
> *SORRY!*


Thanks Alan


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Thanks Alan


@Juggler Your issue has been resolved. Not wanting to get involved, but I need the feedback.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 16, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Thanks Alan


Still no luck unfortunately


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Still no luck unfortunately
> 
> View attachment 116590


Open Command Prompt (CMD) AS ADMINISTRATOR AND TRY AGAIN

"regsvr32.exe" "%systemroot%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll"


----------



## MerolaC (Feb 16, 2019)

Is there a way to install the drivers WITHOUT anything from Creative?
I ask because, my main sound card is a X-FI Titanium HD and It caused conflicts with it.
I lost ASIO, for example.

Edit:
You can install all without Creative.

Started the installer.
The, went into C:\Program Files\Realtek\InstallFiles
There, I renamed the folder SBC.
Followed with the installation and done!


----------



## Juggler (Feb 17, 2019)

@Alan Finote
I just tried a fresh install and now getting an error *Unable to start the Dolby audio driver. Please restart the computer or reinstall if the problem persists. *All of a sudden, nothing is working. It seems that before I had some leftovers from previous installations which were making everything work. Help please!



Alan Finote said:


> Friends, I posted another driver *HERE*, with more resources.
> 
> *ATTENTION to members who encountered problems while running Sound BlasterX 720. The solution is only as follows: Simply register the MBAPO232.dll library. How to do this ? Press Win + R - it will open the Run - window, and paste this command: "regsvr32.exe" "%systemroot%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll" After that, restart your computer. @Juggler *
> 
> *SORRY!*


@Alan Finote The command worked but still the same problem after restart. *Your audio device cannot be detected. Please check your connection.*


----------



## Siaukia (Feb 17, 2019)

I find that RealtekDriver_2019 6.0.1.8631.exe works perfectly for MSI GP63 Leopard laptop. Now only issue is damn windows update reinstalling old realtek driver that kills the sounds for me. My laptop is finally loud and this microsoft update causing issue. I tried followed online steps on hiding it using wushowhide.diagcab but I can't find windows installed realtek driver in my uninstall list. Also is there a one click to uninstall all the stuffs installed by Driver Here as well as easy method stop windows update realtek driver? Due to Microsoft stupid realtek update my laptop is back to its no longer loud sounds even after I did reinstall the drivers. Also I think Dolby Atmos isn't installed when I tried clean install audio drivers for 2nd and 3rd time. It was there in first installation of driver before I had to uninstall everything to reinstall.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 18, 2019)

Here, I unlocked the ASUS ROG (Republic of Gamers) Custom Panel, introducing the DTS Ultra PC II.


----------



## Stakanov (Feb 18, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Here, I unlocked the ASUS ROG (Republic of Gamers) Custom Panel by introducing the DTS Ultra PC II.
> 
> View attachment 116726



My Matherboard is a ASUS Maximus VII Hero (ALC1150) and I use only Optical s/pdif for my external receiver Pioneer VSX-922K then i'm interested only at unlocking of DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1!!!
Moreover i have the OculusRift for the games with integrated headphones.

For me is ok?
How many time for publisher?

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Juggler (Feb 19, 2019)

JoshMlvn said:


> Thank You @Dj Urko for your work
> Finally I can figure it out how to install this mod. Everything is works fine.
> View attachment 116555


I am still struggling at having any such controls and I found no dingle driver hat has everything working - either something or another is always missing. Is there one single driver that has at least an equalizer implemented? The other problem I have is that the headphones are sometimes missing and I only have the speakers as output. This results in the speakers not always being muted when the headphone jack is inserted.



Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital Output via SPDIF and HDMI.View attachment 116241View attachment 116155
> 
> ...


@Dj Urko This is the closest I got in seeing some controls on my Realtek ALC298 on the Microsoft Surface Pro. I cannot get Creative or Nahimic to work but at least I have an equalizer in Dolby. The problem is that the headphones are not visible as an output and I have no control on them. Are there other versions of this driver? ALC298 on Microsoft Surface Pro 6.


----------



## harris123424 (Feb 19, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Friends, I posted another driver *HERE*, with more resources.
> 
> *ATTENTION to members who encountered problems while running Sound BlasterX 720. The solution is only as follows: Simply register the MBAPO232.dll library. How to do this ? Press Win + R - it will open the Run - window, and paste this command: "regsvr32.exe" "%systemroot%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll" After that, restart your computer. @Juggler *
> 
> *SORRY!*



Can you support realtek driver mod for USB headphone too ?


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 19, 2019)

harris123424 said:


> Can you support realtek driver mod for USB headphone too ?


USB headphones do not pass through Realtek audio. No driver mod can support USB headphones.
APO Driver can be applied on the USB headphone endpoint. Check that.


----------



## Skonvolt (Feb 19, 2019)

I have asus rog strix x99 work thanks Alan


----------



## night_mare007 (Feb 19, 2019)

Stakanov said:


> I have the exact same problem, the audio is heard noisy and as distorted … Dolby Digital Plus *do not work*, but Dolby Home Theater v4 does work, same for Harman Effects is heard noisy and distorted. I disable all effect!!!!!
> 
> I wanted the drivers anyway for together Dolby 5.1 and DTS 5.1 …. I only use Optical s/pdif and my external receiver is Pioneer VSX-922K.
> 
> ...





MerolaC said:


> Is there a way to install the drivers WITHOUT anything from Creative?


I clean installed the latest release from Alan - I only use SPDIF digital output on my realtek ALC668 chip ( Asus G751JT laptop ).

I confirm as well that even though I only use digital output & disable the speakers output - "SounzReal VoizReal EXP" still effect the digital output if it is enabled !
So to disable it - one should enable speaker output, goto realtek panel, DISABLE "SounzReal VoizReal EXP", then disable speakers.
W/O changing anything after installation, DTS live & DTSi options appears for my DIGITAL output - BUT WAS STEREO ONLY ( not 5.1 !)
Apparently SB720 is the culprit - not only it refuses to work for the DIGITAL output and do only work when SPEAKER(analog) is enabled.
So inorder to get DTS live & DTSi to be a true 5.1, I removed the relevant values found in "Creative_Legacy_Render.ini" using FX CONFIGURATOR i.e any value BUT "{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}", since it is belongs to realtek panel also.
Once I removed these values, apply and restart the audio service - I got DTS live & DTSi to be a true 5.1 ( w/o having SB720 to work of course since it didn't in the 1st place ).
The values I removed:
	
	



```
[LFX]
{D8813D24-E801-4a75-9985-30E7CC9DBD93}
[GFX]
{53641EC4-4566-4896-919A-2FBB21FD2FCF}
[SFX]
{F841F354-41AB-4652-81EF-F879AE87F9FC}
[MFX]
{0803F79D-A6CB-42F1-A46C-A1B0F067FEFC}
[EFX]
{801F7DFC-E551-4E01-9CAF-29BFC339984E}
```

After clean installed driver from step 1 above ( and before my changes I did in step 2 ) I registered *MBAPO232.dll* as admin with success - rebooted, but SB720 still refused to work for the DIGITAL output.


----------



## Vanguard88 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi.

I have the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac motherboard, which uses ALC1220 Audio Codec.

Can I get DDL with this mod, and if so, what do I need to do?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 19, 2019)

NEW DRIVER POSTED HERE
GOOD RESORT!!


----------



## Juggler (Feb 19, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVER POSTED HERE
> GOOD RESORT!!


@Alan Finote I am honestly starting to lose track on which driver to choose, and why. Thanks! After trying about 10 drivers, I am starting to think that it is not possible to install this driver on my system. Some versions are missing one thing and others are missing another. Dolby works sometimes, Creative never works.


----------



## ToniM_8 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks Alan


----------



## Chazan (Feb 19, 2019)

Alan do céu, meu xará (com um L só)! 

Tô rodando seu trampo numa uma ALC662 há algum tempo e sempre fui muito grato pelo seu tempo em melhorar a qualidade de vida da galera, mas eu tenho que dizer que desta vez você se superou e meu ouvido está quase explodindo de tanta força, o áudio está tão "encorpado" que nem da vontade de tirar os fones mais -- Sério, qualquer coisa que eu coloco pra tocar fica milhares de vezes melhor!

Muito obrigado!

On setup I've installed everything but after I removed Creative Connect and Nahimic, so I remained with all Dolby features and DTS.

_Translated version for feedback purposes: I'm running your work on my ALC662 from some time ago and I was always grateful for your time into improving everybody life quality, but I have to tell you that this time you transcended and my ears are almost blowing up of  strength! Sound is so complete that I don't have will to remove my headset anymore -- Seriously, anything I set to play gets thousands of times better!_

_Thanks a lot!_


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 20, 2019)

Lol.

I dun goofed up.

1) Installed setup.exe after doing all the prequirements
2) Installed DTS APO and restarted
3) Dunno what "Update Your Audio Driver using Device manager with This MoD" means so ignored
4) Installed only Dolby Atmos since only that's I needed
5) Says driver something and to restart. I thought installing others too will fix.
6) So install every enhancer except Nahimic
7) DTS X, Dolby Atmos, Dolby Home Theatre and Dolby Digital Live installed
8) Turn off everything except Atmos
9) Turn on Insurgency
10) Hate the "surround"
11) Uninstall eveything with Revo Uninstaller Pro
12) Restart
13) Static background noise since
14) Doesn't matter which port. Back, Front, Monitorvia HDMI. Static.

Motherboard : Intel DH61WW B3
Codec : ALC892 5.1
Headphone : HyperX Cloud X

p.s. tried reinstalling Realtek Driver but :



*HELP!!!!*


----------



## er557 (Feb 20, 2019)

hi @Alan Finote 
does it work for adi 1981 chip/soundmax?
thanks for great mod


----------



## MerolaC (Feb 20, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Lol.
> 
> I dun goofed up.
> 
> ...



Download Driver Fusion. https://treexy.com/products/driver-fusion/
The free version will do. It's also on Steam.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/234820/Driver_Fusion__The_Best_Driver__Device_Solution/

Download and run it, go to Driver Cleaner, Select Sound, Video and Game controllers.
There, first clean Creative, DO NO RESTART, then Clean Realtek.
Then, restart.
Now, install the drivers you want.


----------



## ReconNyko (Feb 20, 2019)

I finally made up my music settings. It's pretty perfect.
I will keep this setting for a long time

ALC 1150 ( 6.0.1.8633 ) + CiNEMA 3 + Dolby Digital PLUS

CiNEMA 3

SURROUND 91 %
CRYSTALIZER 100 %
BASS OFF
SMART VOLUME _ Loud
DIALOG PLUS 2 %


Dolby Digital PLUS

Voice + OPEN

Surround Virtualizer ON or OFF ( 2.1 channel Only )
Dialogue Enhancer ON
Volume leveler ON


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 20, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Lol.
> 
> I dun goofed up.
> 
> ...


Goofed you did!!
If you broke even HDMI playback, try system restore or system reset.
Edit: If you need only Dolby Atmos, try APO driver. It is better when only one APO is what you want.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 20, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Lol.
> 
> I dun goofed up.
> 
> ...


Install from Device Manager. Then reinstall everything.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 20, 2019)

er557 said:


> hi @Alan Finote
> does it work for adi 1981 chip/soundmax?
> thanks for great mod


Only in REALTEK chips


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 21, 2019)

MerolaC said:


> Download Driver Fusion. https://treexy.com/products/driver-fusion/
> The free version will do. It's also on Steam.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/234820/Driver_Fusion__The_Best_Driver__Device_Solution/
> 
> ...


Still can't install


CityCultivator said:


> Goofed you did!!
> If you broke even HDMI playback, try system restore or system reset.
> Edit: If you need only Dolby Atmos, try APO driver. It is better when only one APO is what you want.


Looks like have to reset. And I just reinstalled Windows a few weeks ago too.
Looks like I'll just bother you for instructions when/if I do this again


----------



## MerolaC (Feb 21, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Still can't install





Wait, before you refresh/reinstall.

Download DriverStore Explorer 
https://github.com/lostindark/DriverStoreExplorer/releases/tag/v0.9.39
Download it, extract it, run it as administrator.

There, sort items by "Provider"
Tick all that is Realtek (Make SURE it's all audio related)
Tick "Force Deletion" and click  Delete Packages.
Restart the PC and try again.


----------



## grich (Feb 21, 2019)

Great drivers  RealtekDriver_2019_02 again, Alan Finote!  Thanks!


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 21, 2019)

MerolaC said:


> Wait, before you refresh/reinstall.
> 
> Download DriverStore Explorer
> https://github.com/lostindark/DriverStoreExplorer/releases/tag/v0.9.39
> ...


There's no realtek shown. Only audio related are from Nvidia (my previous card). I removed two of them and still nothing.

BTW I booted to safe mode. No static. Looks like it's not a hardware issue _*phew*_


----------



## MerolaC (Feb 21, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> There's no realtek shown. Only audio related are from Nvidia (my previous card). I removed two of them and still nothing.
> 
> BTW I booted to safe mode. No static. Looks like it's not a hardware issue _*phew*_



Have you tried installing the drivers via Device Manager?


----------



## movi21 (Feb 21, 2019)

RealtekDriver_2019_03 is installed blasterx720 is running but dolby atmos does not work


----------



## em1n3m16 (Feb 22, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Coming Soon: DTS Headphone X Custom....
> View attachment 116441



@Alan Finote  Can we please get a ETA for this? I am here everyday to see if you release it....


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 22, 2019)

em1n3m16 said:


> @Alan Finote  Can we please get a ETA for this? I am here everyday to see if you release it....


This weekend, at the most.


----------



## em1n3m16 (Feb 22, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> This weekend, at the most.


Thank you for answer


----------



## Jayce (Feb 22, 2019)

Why are dts, srs labs, asio, and waves audio folders in my regedit in \HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node?

i never download those or have those preinstalled and even i permently delete registry folder, after a reboot of the pc, the folder reappear. The only one that came preinstalled into my pc was waves audio because i have a dell pc. Also I recently clean installed Windows 10.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 22, 2019)

MerolaC said:


> Have you tried installing the drivers via Device Manager?


See. I don't get this. I do this:


----------



## MerolaC (Feb 22, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> See. I don't get this. I do this:View attachment 117115
> 
> View attachment 117116
> 
> ...



For the look of it, you are trying to install drivers that are not compatible with your motherboard.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 22, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> See. I don't get this. I do this:View attachment 117115
> 
> View attachment 117116
> 
> ...


Since this package has been modified by @Dj Urko. Therefore, it is not digitally signed.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 22, 2019)

MerolaC said:


> For the look of it, you are trying to install drivers that are not compatible with your motherboard.


But I installed it before uninstalling everything via Revo Uninstaller. And I even got the Realtek audio manager thingy on the task bar.

Btw my clownfish voice changer is not working either. Could it be the culprit?



Alan Finote said:


> Since this package has been modified by @Dj Urko. Therefore, it is not digitally signed.


So it's not installable via device manager?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 22, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> But I installed it before uninstalling everything via Revo Uninstaller. And I even got the Realtek audio manager thingy on the task bar.
> 
> Btw my clownfish voice changer is not working either. Could it be the culprit?
> 
> ...


It is possible, but you will have to activate Test Mode by entering this command: "*bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON*", restart your computer and try again.


----------



## yousa (Feb 23, 2019)

Nahimic  Not working on PC  BUT  working on laptop


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 24, 2019)

Okay @MerolaC and @CityCultivator I reset my PC and static is gone. Now I need instruction on how to proceed.

My motherboard only has 3.5mm jacks as audio out and sometimes I use my monitor's 3.5mm audio out that's connected to my RX 470 via HDMI. I state this because if it's apparent that any of this won't work on analog, I'll cease my case here and now.

I want surround sound for gaming and movies but mainly gaming on my HyperX Cloud. I heard Dolby Atmos is the best currently so IDT I need the others. I also heard DTS is varied on games that support it or sth. I need something support agnostic, that works on everything. If one is better than Atmos for say movies I would not mind installing it alongside Atmos.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 24, 2019)

Hey guys, I have finally managed to find the perfect driver however Windows is constantly deleting and installing the older driver as soon as I restart or switch on the internet. I am aware that the driver is unsigned and was hoping to be able to block Windows. So far I have done the following:

set a policy that does not allow Windows to change the driver of hardware matching the Device Hardware ID (copied from Device Manager) of both the good and bad driver;
set up the flag to block Windows Update from installing device drivers;
set Security permissions on the Realtek\HDA\ folder and its contents (deny write, modify, etc.);
deleted the .inf files from the DriverStore using DriverStore Explorer.
No luck. I guess it's something to do with the driver files in Windows\system Repository but not sure how to go about it.

Can anyone help please? @Alan Finote @alanfox2000 @CityCultivator @Dj Urko


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi Alan! Can You make driver of enhacers writen below? Please!
Asus Sonic Studio DTS Dolby Harman DTS Ultra PC Sonic Sound Headphone Enhacer Samsung FX Alienware Sound Center Waves MaxxAudio Pro For Dell 2019 Spatial Sound Card QSound Boom 3D
TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
DOLBY HEADPHONE
SOUNZREALEXP / VOIZREALEXP
DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS
SOUND BLASTERX 720°
Please and thank You Alan Finnote


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 24, 2019)

antonkaz said:


> Hi Alan! Can You make driver of enhacers writen below? Please!
> Asus Sonic Studio DTS Dolby Harman DTS Ultra PC Sonic Sound Headphone Enhacer Samsung FX Alienware Sound Center Waves MaxxAudio Pro For Dell 2019 Spatial Sound Card QSound Boom 3D
> TURTLE BEACH EFFECTS WITH DTS HEADPHONE:X CUSTOM
> DOLBY HEADPHONE
> ...





Alan Finote said:


> Friend, if I post here a package with all the mentioned improvements (that are many), you will have a series of problems on your machine, including Audio Delay (the answer of the audio comparing with the video, for example, gets too big).





CityCultivator said:


> To all people asking a large list of enhancements:
> Do you use all of these enhancements simultaneously? Or how?


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 24, 2019)

On/off. I never use them together


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 24, 2019)

antonkaz said:


> On/off. I never use them together


So in a way or another, you reaally use all of that?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Feb 24, 2019)

@antonkaz Maybe You want too much....

Someone who knows from where I can get DTS UWP APPS?


----------



## alpharevx (Feb 24, 2019)

*Dj Urko*

here from alanfox2000's shared files : https://www.mediafire.com/folder/19ihkchf6lfgn#v8k78m841nacj


----------



## OMER (Feb 24, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @antonkaz Maybe You want too much....
> 
> Someone who knows from where I can get DTS UWP APPS?



Can you unlock UWP DTS:X Ultra Sound Unbound, it's hardware specific


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 24, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital Output via SPDIF and HDMI.



I'll try this on a Dell T7610 with this Realtek HD Audio:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0280&SUBSYS_102805D4&REV_1000

Nope, didn't work.


----------



## Snk3 (Feb 24, 2019)

Guys, I've installed default realtek driver from motherboard dvd, but I'm still having this panel:






There is any way to get default realtek gigabyte panel again, without formating my pc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 24, 2019)

Okay since nobody helped me, I went ahead and followed this instruction: https://www.gizdev.com/get-dolby-atmos-sound-system-dts-audio-with-realtek-mod-driver/amp/

I couldn't set up spatial sound to Dolby Atmos (in Dolby Access app) when my headphone is connected to the PC. Because it says "headphone, HDMI device or Atmos supported home theater system".

Unfortunately Realtek driver sets my Headphone as Speakers in Sound Settings. And spatial sound tab is greyed out.

I plugged the headphone to my monitor and voila! Set up spatial sound as Dolby Atmos and 7.1 surround.

All above was in Dolby Access app btw. Dolby Atmos for gaming set up.

Now I go to Dolby Atmos app, says connect to system jack. Until then equaliser greyed out.

Connect headphone to PC, option available.

But when I go to sound settings > Speakers > properties > spatial sound, it's greyed out again.

So is Dolby Atmos working for me? I'm confused. Can't even check games cause leaving for work a few moments later.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 24, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Okay since nobody helped me, I went ahead and followed this instruction: https://www.gizdev.com/get-dolby-atmos-sound-system-dts-audio-with-realtek-mod-driver/amp/
> 
> I couldn't set up spatial sound to Dolby Atmos (in Dolby Access app) when my headphone is connected to the PC. Because it says "headphone, HDMI device or Atmos supported home theater system".
> 
> ...


No it's not working, as Atmos support for games requires that the spatial sound tab not be greyed out.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> No it's not working, as Atmos support for games requires that the spatial sound tab not be greyed out.


What a headache! So how do I get it show up as Headphone instead of Speakers? I don't get it. Default Windows drivers correctly defines front panel 3.5mm as headphone and back panel 3.5mm as speakers but stupid realtek always sets both as speakers.

So do I use monitor HDMI as output?

But the Atmos UWP app says to "connect to system port to enjoy Dolby Atmos"


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 24, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> What a headache! So how do I get it show up as Headphone instead of Speakers? I don't get it. Default Windows drivers correctly defines front panel 3.5mm as headphone and back panel 3.5mm as speakers but stupid realtek always sets both as speakers.
> 
> So do I use monitor HDMI as output?
> 
> But the Atmos UWP app says to "connect to system port to enjoy Dolby Atmos"


Even speakers can have Dolby Atmos for Headphones set.
If you can enable Dolby Atmos for Headphones on your monitor HDMI, do so and plug your headphone there. Do not use Dolby Atmos for Home Theater.
I am also having problems right now in enabling any spatial audio. I think I will correct that after I find a greater need to do a system reset. Dolby Atmos for Headphones is not critically needed right now personally.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 24, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Hey guys, I have finally managed to find the perfect driver however Windows is constantly deleting and installing the older driver as soon as I restart or switch on the internet. I am aware that the driver is unsigned and was hoping to be able to block Windows. So far I have done the following:
> 
> set a policy that does not allow Windows to change the driver of hardware matching the Device Hardware ID (copied from Device Manager) of both the good and bad driver;
> set up the flag to block Windows Update from installing device drivers;
> ...


Try this: Go to "*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate*", create the following value: "*ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate*" as the *DWORD* value and set it to *1*. Restart your computer


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Even speakers can have Dolby Atmos for Headphones set.
> If you can enable Dolby Atmos for Headphones on your monitor HDMI, do so and plug your headphone there. Do not use Dolby Atmos for Home Theater.
> I am also having problems right now in enabling any spatial audio. I think I will correct that after I find a greater need to do a system reset. Dolby Atmos for Headphones is not critically needed right now personally.


Looks like the issue for me is resolved. I told my sister (who also games on a different account) to fiddle around and after some research she enabled "front and rear different audio stream" or sth instead of "same audio stream" in Realtek audio manager. Now speakers and headphone both show up and spatial sound is selectable now.

That's in my Windows account btw. She says in her account spatial sound is windows sonic selected. And that Dolby Atmos for gaming got installed but not Dolby Access (the main app). Both got installed in my account ofc.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 24, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Try this: Go to "*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate*", create the following value: "*ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate*" as the *DWORD* value and set it to *1*. Restart your computer


@Alan Finote No luck Alan. My driver installed normally but by the time I was past the lock screen after restarting, the driver was already deleted (deleted even before I got back into the desktop). The problem is not the updating of the driver (in fact, Windows did not install the old driver now). It's just that something is deleting it since it's unsigned. Windows Defender perhaps? I really don't know. Is it a difficult thing to sign a driver?




Update: I think I found the cause behind this. I think it was Windows Defender. I added exceptions for .inf and .dll and so far the driver was not deleted. @Alan Finote : Do I need to add more file types? Which files are normally unsigned in a device driver?



Juggler said:


> @Alan Finote No luck Alan. My driver installed normally but by the time I was past the lock screen after restarting, the driver was already deleted (deleted even before I got back into the desktop). The problem is not the updating of the driver (in fact, Windows did not install the old driver now). It's just that something is deleting it since it's unsigned. Windows Defender perhaps? I really don't know. Is it a difficult thing to sign a driver?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update 2: I spoke too soon - the old driver is back. Help please!


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 25, 2019)

Juggler said:


> @Alan Finote No luck Alan. My driver installed normally but by the time I was past the lock screen after restarting, the driver was already deleted (deleted even before I got back into the desktop). The problem is not the updating of the driver (in fact, Windows did not install the old driver now). It's just that something is deleting it since it's unsigned. Windows Defender perhaps? I really don't know. Is it a difficult thing to sign a driver?
> View attachment 117302
> 
> Update: I think I found the cause behind this. I think it was Windows Defender. I added exceptions for .inf and .dll and so far the driver was not deleted. @Alan Finote : Do I need to add more file types? Which files are normally unsigned in a device driver?
> ...


Which Windows 10 and which version?


----------



## em1n3m16 (Feb 25, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> This weekend, at the most.



@Alan Finote ETA update? please?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 25, 2019)

em1n3m16 said:


> @Alan Finote ETA update? please?


I apologize to the members of the forum for the delay, but I will post the package tomorrow, Monday. The driverpack is ready, I just need to compile it.


----------



## em1n3m16 (Feb 25, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I apologize to the members of the forum for the delay, but I will post the package tomorrow, Monday. The driverpack is ready, I just need to compile it.



Thank you


----------



## Juggler (Feb 25, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Which Windows 10 and which version?


Windows 10 Home, version 1809, build 17763.316


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 25, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Windows 10 Home, version 1809, build 17763.316


Thought as much. Iirc Home version tend to ignore user input like that. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 25, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Thought as much. Iirc Home version tend to ignore user input like that. Could be wrong though.


That would be really bad, especially since it does not report any errors in the process. Let’s see what the experts say. In the meantime I’m thinking that this should be a quite common issue here since a lot of users are experimenting with audio drivers. Yet, I have never seen anyone posting a fix. Alternatively I will have to find a way of renewing/changing the digital signature of the file.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 25, 2019)

@Khonjel Do you uninstall the stock driver then install modded driver?
I noticed that if stock driver is uninstalled then modded driver installed, there can be driver revert.
If modded driver is installed directly without removing stock driver, the modded driver is not reverted.
This is my personal observations, and it may not be the same everywhere.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 25, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @Khonjel Do you uninstall the stock driver then install modded driver?
> I noticed that if stock driver is uninstalled then modded driver installed, there can be driver revert.
> If modded driver is installed directly without removing stock driver, the modded driver is not reverted.
> This is my personal observations, and it may not be the same everywhere.


lol wanted to mention @Juggler?


----------



## Juggler (Feb 25, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> lol wanted to mention @Juggler?


He is probably referring to me  How can the modded driver be installed over the old driver if the first thing that the installer does is to uninstall the old driver?


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 25, 2019)

Use a driver uninstallers like @MerolaC was suggesting me last page. Don't use default uninstaller. Leaves a lot of residue.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 25, 2019)

NEW DRIVER POSTED HERE
GOOD RESORT !!!!!!


----------



## grich (Feb 25, 2019)

hey thanks for RealtekDriver_2019_02_25

I installed this and found that my speakers was missing DTS or Dolby digital live (5.1 speaker) setup.  I only got 2.0 speakers to choose from


----------



## Juggler (Feb 25, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVER POSTED HERE
> GOOD RESORT !!!!!!


@Alan Finote I have just tried to install this driver. Nahimic installed fine but Dolby was requesting an older version. The PC then crashed into a blue screen but luckily Windows managed to restore to the state I was in yesterday morning. I have basically found only one driver that worked for my system but I still have the problem that as soon as I install it, Windows deletes it, probably because it has an expired digital signature. If I had to send you the file, would you be able to rebuild the signature? That would hopefully solve my issue. Thanks!


----------



## tayyar86 (Feb 25, 2019)

Dolby was requesting an older version 

Having the same problem here, except no blue screen or another error.

However, I think my legit Dolby spatial audio is broken now. Gotta do some tests.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 25, 2019)

tayyar86 said:


> Dolby was requesting an older version
> 
> Having the same problem here, except no blue screen or another error.
> 
> However, I think my legit Dolby spatial audio is broken now. Gotta do some tests.


Just be careful. Something went in deep into the system. Still blue screens and trying to get back to normality.



Juggler said:


> @Alan Finote I have just tried to install this driver. Nahimic installed fine but Dolby was requesting an older version. The PC then crashed into a blue screen but luckily Windows managed to restore to the state I was in yesterday morning. I have basically found only one driver that worked for my system but I still have the problem that as soon as I install it, Windows deletes it, probably because it has an expired digital signature. If I had to send you the file, would you be able to rebuild the signature? That would hopefully solve my issue. Thanks!


@Alan Finote You liked my post, so it means you can help with signing the file?


----------



## grich (Feb 26, 2019)

ya the Sound Blaster and Nahimic modules no longer function in the last 2 newest versions of the drivers.  Did windows update bork the driver sets?  Not even an earlier set of drivers can install the Sound Blaster components and make them work


----------



## tashi (Feb 26, 2019)

i installed the driver but my 3.5 jack is not sending audio, any fix?


----------



## IAHawk (Feb 26, 2019)

I have tried to read through this post to try and figure out how my PC audio should or can be configured and how to actually install/set-up my PC audio and I am more confused than when I started.
So probably a long post to what I would like to do, what components and software/drivers I have and what I have read before reading this thread.

I do not watch movies on my PC. Looking for quality sound for music via iTunes/ JRiver Media Center, Spotify. I also do some gaming mostly single player. One of the main things I am looking for is surround sound for gaming. I do not know what format I need (Dolby, DTS, etc...) Would like to hear who's creeping up on me in the background. 

Just built a new system and did not install a sound card like I have in the past. Here is my build.
MB - ASRock Z390 Taichi Ultimate
GPU - Zotac 1080 Ti
SSD
HDD
GSkillz Memory
Windows 10 64Bit.

Now according to ASRock website the audio for the MB is supposed to be 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec). I am not sure if this is pre-installed or that I had to install it myself,  I think I had to install the audio but I do not think it is ALC1220. How do you tell? When you go the the download section for the motherboard the link is for this, Realtek high definition audio driver ver:8496_UAD_WHQL.

Since I did not go with a sound card my audio is connected by two methods.
1st. HDMI cable from GPU to my Denon AVR- X4100W
2nd. Optical Cable from Motherboard to my Denon.
My speaker configuration is FL, FR, Center, SL, SR and a Powered Sub.

I do not know which is the optimal configuration, but I do not seem to get surround doing certain things. I can get sound from all speakers but not in the correct format. Example playing Ghost ReCon Wildlands and there is some dialog but it is not coming out form the correct speaker(s) or in some case at all. I can't hear flyovers from aircraft like fron to back or vice versa, lets just say it is not like my main system when watching movies. I realize this could be the games audio programing.

So I am looking for a lot of help as to how to configure/install the correct audio driver and software. I am defiantly a newbie when it come to installing drivers, codecs and pairing the correct software so if anyone who is willing to help me please make it detained and simple.

I can post picts of my system if needed just let me know, no use posting picts if I do not know if they will be helpful.

Thank you


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 26, 2019)

IAHawk said:


> I have tried to read through this post to try and figure out how my PC audio should or can be configured and how to actually install/set-up my PC audio and I am more confused than when I started.
> So probably a long post to what I would like to do, what components and software/drivers I have and what I have read before reading this thread.
> 
> I do not watch movies on my PC. Looking for quality sound for music via iTunes/ JRiver Media Center, Spotify. I also do some gaming mostly single player. One of the main things I am looking for is surround sound for gaming. I do not know what format I need (Dolby, DTS, etc...) Would like to hear who's creeping up on me in the background.
> ...



I would recommend you not bother with modded drivers for the realtek device. Indeed, I would recommend you not using it at all.
HDMI can do native surround audio and is better than optical.
Your system is well set up for HDMI. Use configure speakers to set the HDMI output as 5.1. Play everything via it and don't bother with any audio enhancements. 
Just set JRiver media center to output via WASAPI Exclusive.
Note: Your system may still have a ALC1220 chip; the number in driver name is driver version.


----------



## IAHawk (Feb 26, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I would recommend you not bother with modded drivers for the realtek device. Indeed, I would recommend you not using it at all.
> HDMI can do native surround audio and is better than optical.
> Your system is well set up for HDMI. Use configure speakers to set the HDMI output as 5.1. Play everything via it and don't bother with any audio enhancements.
> Just set JRiver media center to output via WASAPI Exclusive.
> Note: Your system may still have a ALC1220 chip; the number in driver name is driver version.


 

Ok. Well that was simple.

Thank you!


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 26, 2019)

The sound on the movies is encoded surround (Dolby Digital or DTS) in studio. That's why you get surround via digital.

Computer games create the audio sounds in real time, as 6 PCM streams. So if you want to send them digital to a receiver, you will have to encode those sounds in real time with no delay, and send via optical or HDMI to the receiver. There they will be decoded and send to speakers. Too much latency in this process.
I'd you don't have that encoding, called Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect , all you get from PC through digital is stereo.
For games, the best connection is via 5.1 analog cables, to the 5.1 analog input of the receiver.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 26, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> The sound on the movies is encoded surround (Dolby Digital or DTS) in studio. That's why you get surround via digital.
> 
> Computer games create the audio sounds in real time, so if you go digital you will have to encode those sounds in real time with no delay, and send via optical or HDMI to the receiver. There they will be decoded and send to speakers. Too much latency in this process.
> I'd you don't have that encoding, called Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect , all you get from PC through digital is stereo.
> For games, the best connection is via 5.1 analog cables, to the 5.1 analog input of the receiver.


Additional info: HDMI to receiver also provide no latency.


----------



## Juggler (Feb 26, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> @Khonjel Do you uninstall the stock driver then install modded driver?
> I noticed that if stock driver is uninstalled then modded driver installed, there can be driver revert.
> If modded driver is installed directly without removing stock driver, the modded driver is not reverted.
> This is my personal observations, and it may not be the same everywhere.



@CityCultivator  l finally cracked it! It was Windows Update. Set it to manual and so far Windows did not delete the drivers. Fingers crossed 

@CityCultivator Now for the last challenge. I need to install Dolby Home Theater 4 without losing the sound effects I have in the Realtek Control Panel. The last time I tried I was getting an error that the Dolby version was wrong, and could not start Dolby Home Theater. Can this be done? Thanks!


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 26, 2019)

HDMI is even worse. The HDCP encryption needs to be decoded before the DD or DTS are even allowed to be unpacked and decoded. 
However for gaming this is moot, games create 6 PCM streams and there is no way of sending those uncompressed via a digital connection.
There are talks about sending 8 channels LPCM via HDMI, but video card manufacturers need to go on board. 
Protected Audio Path is against this. So, unless we get HDMI sound cards... No uncompressed surround gaming via HDMI.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 26, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> HDMI is even worse. The HDCP encryption needs to be decoded before the DD or DTS are even allowed to be unpacked and decoded.
> However for gaming this is moot, games create 6 PCM streams and there is no way of sending those uncompressed via a digital connection.
> There are talks about sending 8 channels LPCM via HDMI, but video card manufacturers need to go on board.
> Protected Audio Path is against this. So, unless we get HDMI sound cards... No uncompressed surround gaming via HDMI.


To my knowledge, 8 channel LPCM is fully supported since HDMI 1.0, isn't that right?
Also, not every content needs to have HDCP on; only DRM content, right?
What happens when a high-end receiver is connected to a PC? Can someone with appropriate hardware give their observations?


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 26, 2019)

What video card supports it? Uncompressed surround (digital) from games via HDMI or DP.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 26, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> What video card supports it? Uncompressed surround (digital) from games via HDMI or DP.


I would assume that after connecting graphics card to proper receiver and using configure speakers wizard, the PC would be set to use the proper full native channels.
All modern graphics cards implements a full HD Audio compatible audio unit on the GPU itself. Older cards relied on using SPDIF from system audio chip and then mixing them to the final HDMI out.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 26, 2019)

Assumption is the mother of errors.
When I feel like hauling the PC in the living room, I'll connect the AMD RX 580 to my Denon surround receiver. Somehow I doubt that will work, because right now I see eight separate stereo connections (7 inactive, because I have only on monitor connected via DP) in the AMD sound settings.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 27, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> Assumption is the mother of errors.
> When I feel like hauling the PC in the living room, I'll connect the AMD RX 580 to my Denon surround receiver. Somehow I doubt that will work, because right now I see eight separate stereo connections (7 inactive, because I have only on monitor connected via DP) in the AMD sound settings.


1. You tried to use configure speakers?
2. If you tried that, what options do you see in advanced tab of endpoint control panel? Are there only stereo options?


----------



## amenbreak (Feb 27, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVER POSTED HERE
> GOOD RESORT !!!!!!


Any way to reduce the audio latency with these drivers? I'm getting around 200-500ms audio delay even with all APOs turned off.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 27, 2019)

amenbreak said:


> Any way to reduce the audio latency with these drivers? I'm getting around 200-500ms audio delay even with all APOs turned off.


APO off usually means that audio is passing through them but is not being processed. As most APOs need a latency to operate, they have to keep a latency even off to prevent audio breaks when turning on the APO.
Few APOs allow to completely disable them when off. PCEE4 with option keep library loaded deselected can have no latency when off.
If you want to disable all APOs, go to enhancements tab and select disable all sound effects. That unloads all APOs.


----------



## Virion (Feb 27, 2019)

How to boost volume on non moded stock drivers?
Thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 27, 2019)

Virion said:


> How to boost volume on non moded stock drivers?
> Thanks


Without enhancements, audio cannot get louder than the original content is.
Volume boosting can only be done via APOs.
If you don't want to bother in reinstalling drivers, try APO Driver. It can be applied over non-modded driver.
For loudness, I recommend DTS Surround Sensation. Everything will get loud (DTS Boost). You can set boost to minimum, wihich will be loud, or increase it furthur, and it will be ludicrously loud.


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 1, 2019)

Do these tools work with soundcards too?

I'm hoping to unlock atmos for my soundcard amp out.


----------



## Juggler (Mar 1, 2019)

@alanfox2000 Hi Alan, I have found tour collection of media enhancers and install guides on Mediafire (alanfox2000software). Since I do not have Mediafire Pro, it is a bit difficult to download files one by one. Do you have this repository posted somewhere else that is easier to download? Thanks!


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 1, 2019)

Mittenz said:


> Do these tools work with soundcards too?
> 
> I'm hoping to unlock atmos for my soundcard amp out.


Realtek mods are not meant for sound cards.
Though if you have a realtek chip on the motherboard and install this driver mod, Atmos is unlocked for the whole system. You can then use Dolby Atmos for Headphone, the one requiring Dolby Access, to play real Atmos content via your sound card.
I would recommend you try APO Driver, which is a more universal method, and can be used perfectly with any soundcard, usb audio devices and HDMI audio, etc. APO Driver does also contain Dolby Atmos.


----------



## Màthair (Mar 1, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @Metal-Tom IN THIS POST



This Driver is to Asus, or another Motherborads?. In my Gigabyte Motherboard this driver have problems, and a couple of times it has given me an error in such a way that it loads the windows operating system, having to restore the system with the AOMEI with a backup created. Do you know if this is a cause derived from the VIA that your driver owns?, que pensa vc meu querido amiguxo?.


Obg pela sua atençao, atè @Alan Finote !.


----------



## JoshMlvn (Mar 1, 2019)

is it possible to only instal APO in default realtek driver?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 1, 2019)

JoshMlvn said:


> is it possible to only instal APO in default realtek driver?


If you want APOs without changing driver, apply APO Driver on your current driver.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 1, 2019)

NEW DRIVER POSTED *HERE*

GOOD RESORT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grich (Mar 1, 2019)

thank you for RealtekDriver_2019_03_01 !

After installation I find Dolby Atmos for Gaming refuses to run.  Dolby Atmos for Gaming shows Dolby in middle then exits


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 1, 2019)

Màthair said:


> This Driver is to Asus, or another Motherborads?. In my Gigabyte Motherboard this driver have problems, and a couple of times it has given me an error in such a way that it loads the windows operating system, having to restore the system with the AOMEI with a backup created. Do you know if this is a cause derived from the VIA that your driver owns?, que pensa vc meu querido amiguxo?.
> 
> 
> Obg pela sua atençao, atè @Alan Finote !.


Sorry for the vacuum!


----------



## Juggler (Mar 2, 2019)

Can someone please explain how to install DTS? @alanfox2000 I have found this in your repository but cannot find in the dropdown list of the FXConfigurator.

DTS Universal APO [Choose Only One] >DTS Universal APO 3.6.9.0


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 2, 2019)

Juggler said:


> Can someone please explain how to install DTS? @alanfox2000 I have found this in your repository but cannot find in the dropdown list of the FXConfigurator.
> 
> DTS Universal APO [Choose Only One] >DTS Universal APO 3.6.9.0


DTS Connect (Dts 5.1 out)? DTS Connect (Win7+) (SPDIF)
DTS Surround Sensation (Audio enhancer with neo: pc; no dts encoding)? DTS Digital Entertainment
Unsure? Try the first one.
Furthur discussion of APO Driver here.


----------



## Juggler (Mar 2, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> DTS Connect (Dts 5.1 out)? DTS Connect (Win7+) (SPDIF)
> DTS Surround Sensation (Audio enhancer with neo: pc; no dts encoding)? DTS Digital Entertainment
> Unsure? Try the first one.
> Furthur discussion of APO Driver here.


Got it, thanks


----------



## Màthair (Mar 2, 2019)

To the insterested people!. The latest version (1.0.8).

https://quadxtech.net/boom-3d/


----------



## Vanguard88 (Mar 2, 2019)

I installed RealtekDriver_2019_02.exe. DDL working just fine, except in Kodi. Any ideas?


----------



## Màthair (Mar 3, 2019)

Turtle Beach v.1.2.0.6 DTS Headphone X Surround

https://support.turtlebeach.com/hc/...ver-Installation-Setup-Guide?mobile_site=true


----------



## Virion (Mar 5, 2019)

Be careful what you install. My problems after installing drivers Dj Urko:
- Critical error of the process responsible for IP Security
- Large HDD usage
- Interrupting movies on Youtube
- An empty library of games in Origin
- mouse jams

After restoring Windows from backup everything is OK. I do not have these problems.
Be careful.


----------



## Mason76 (Mar 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW DRIVER POSTED *HERE*
> 
> GOOD RESORT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi,how fully delete your driver?i delete in DDU,but then i install stock realteck panel driver it give me Soundzreal in setting,how delete this???


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 5, 2019)

@Virion So It seems that only you have a problems like that.... if you dont like so please dont waste your time in this thread. I am smiling you for ``Large HDD Usage``Mouse jams``Games Library`` and what more?  YouTube problems hahah I thing that your Hard drive have maybe small capacity like old one so you must buy an new Hard drive with more capacity inside


----------



## grich (Mar 5, 2019)

Virion said:


> Be careful what you install. My problems after installing drivers Dj Urko:
> - Critical error of the process responsible for IP Security
> - Large HDD usage
> - Interrupting movies on Youtube
> ...



Are you out of your mind????  Are you saying the drivers caused someone to hijack your library of games in Origin?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2019)

Mason76 said:


> Hi,how fully delete your driver?i delete in DDU,but then i install stock realteck panel driver it give me Soundzreal in setting,how delete this???


Delete the "*rtkhdaud.dat*" file, located in "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" and restart your computer.

CONFIGURING A NEW USER INTERFACE FOR DOLBY PCEE4......


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Delete the "*rtkhdaud.dat*" file, located in "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" and restart your computer.
> 
> CONFIGURING A NEW USER INTERFACE FOR DOLBY PCEE4......
> 
> View attachment 117944


Can't you use 2012 version of PCEE4? (the one with version 7.2.8000.17)


----------



## alpharevx (Mar 5, 2019)

Virion said:


> Be careful what you install. My problems after installing drivers Dj Urko:
> - Critical error of the process responsible for IP Security
> - Large HDD usage
> - Interrupting movies on Youtube
> ...


What else? caused Real Madrid to lose vs Barcelona?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Can't you use 2012 version of PCEE4? (the one with version 7.2.8000.17)


Yes! I can.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes! I can.


Well, don't use old code where there is new code. Maybe bugs are removed in newer versions.


----------



## Virion (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm just saying.
I only described the symptoms after driver installation. Take the lessons out yourself.


----------



## Mason76 (Mar 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Delete the "*rtkhdaud.dat*" file, located in "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" and restart your computer.
> 
> CONFIGURING A NEW USER INTERFACE FOR DOLBY PCEE4......
> 
> View attachment 117944


i new ininstal driver but soundalive and other tweaks not at my settings(driver old/february with creative 720)
how activate fully sound settings&


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2019)

Mason76 said:


> i new ininstal driver but soundalive and other tweaks not at my settings(driver old/february with creative 720)
> how activate fully sound settings&


You will need to uninstall the old driver and any other REALTEK AUDIO driver present on your system. After that, restart your PC and try again.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 6, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Delete the "*rtkhdaud.dat*" file, located in "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" and restart your computer.
> 
> CONFIGURING A NEW USER INTERFACE FOR DOLBY PCEE4......
> 
> View attachment 117944


Are interface mods and additional buttons (Edit-Masters-Form Factor-Language) possible to do in Dolby Digital Plus APO?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 6, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Are interface mods and additional buttons (Edit-Masters-Form Factor-Language) possible to do in Dolby Digital Plus APO?


The buttons I do not know, but the interface can be changed like I did on PCEE4.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 6, 2019)

@CityCultivator These buttons are pard of Aero visual style for windows 10 also called PushButton they are also part of PCEE4 interface they cannot be pushed in dolby digital plus because DDP does not support these options. In PCEE4 also DDP the Background can be changed and integrated buttons like power, Settings and profile buttons


----------



## Jayce (Mar 6, 2019)

Does anyone know what lines to add for just the PCEE4 dll's to work properly within HDXRT.inf? i need someone to help me add PCEE4 lines in this hdxrt.inf, everything else works fine.:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nP4IEyI083xRg0qT11i7MInWsRtsxMJu


----------



## Virion (Mar 7, 2019)

Why do not I have Dolby Digital after installing old drivers (R 2.82, R 2.79)? They install without a problem and work without a problem but without Dolby Digital Live 5.1. On the old computer, these drivers have Dolby Digital 5.1.
I added my ID Device to HDXRT.ini but without any results.
Do you have any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 7, 2019)

@Virion Just because you are not a modder and you dont know what you doing mouse jams...


----------



## Virion (Mar 7, 2019)

Tell me what a problem you are so smart.


----------



## Juggler (Mar 7, 2019)

For those of you using Creative Connect 2, do you have a problem with the dashboard losing settings after restarting the PC? It is happening to me and I need to set it again each time...


----------



## grich (Mar 7, 2019)

cant even get creative working, not even for older set of drivers that once worked.  It's probably why the newest drive don't have creative in them


----------



## itachimendes (Mar 7, 2019)

my mic and spdif/coaxial output ....don't work anymore 
someone can help me? i don't want to "reset/format" my windows

I made a mistake erasing "pin configuration"


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 7, 2019)

So here is an updated driver designed for 19H1 builds. The link is in on page 1.
Now 2nd Headphones support sound effects like Realtek Stock sound effects, Dolby digital plus, Dolby PCEE4, Nahimic, Dolby Atomos for Gaming and Full support of DTS Studio Sound and Headphone X.
Speakers also support these Plugins.
Dolby digital output via HDMI and SPDIF with NAHIMIC, PCEE4, DDP.
Updated Dolby PCEE4 and DDP Static and Dynamic Keys configurations. Now The BASS became more rich and deep. Also we can Hear  Differences between PCEE4 And DDP.
How to install:
1. remove old driver and enable TEST Mode via Command Promt (Read Disabling.docx in Plugins folder) then restart the PC.
2. Install DTS APO GUI First then Sign out and up the PC.
3. Install the driver mod using Setup normal then restart the PC.
4. Install all the Plugins in folder Plugins such as Nahimic, Dolby digital plus HT, DTPC(content assets only), Dolby Atmos for Gaming. That's All


----------



## Jayce (Mar 7, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> So here is an updated driver designed for 19H1 builds. The link is in on page 1.
> Now 2nd Headphones support sound effects like Realtek Stock sound effects, Dolby digital plus, Dolby PCEE4, Nahimic, Dolby Atomos for Gaming and Full support of DTS Studio Sound and Headphone X.
> Speakers also support these Plugins.
> Dolby digital output via HDMI and SPDIF with NAHIMIC, PCEE4, DDP.
> ...


one question: how come you are using PCEE4 TEST DLL'S Instead of 72.8000.17 release?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 7, 2019)

@Jayce Yes it has a Differece a big difference the test dlls have options inside for some PC who have a problem with installing net framework 3 also the version is 7.2.7000.4 with out net framework 3 you cant run Dolby tunning and profile creator and also optimizer and regulator works only with conncted microphone or Line in cable.

Shame Dolby atmos in Spatial sound format not work anymore i have already payed a Lincense and who knows when dts sound unbound will be active for downloading .....


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 7, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Jayce Yes it has a Differece a big difference the test dlls have options inside for some PC who have a problem with installing net framework 3 also the version is 7.2.7000.4 with out net framework 3 you cant run Dolby tunning and profile creator and also optimizer and regulator works only with conncted microphone or Line in cable.
> 
> Shame Dolby atmos in Spatial sound format not work anymore i have already payed a Lincense and who knows when dts sound unbound will be active for downloading .....


Dolby PCEE Main application do run with any version of PCEE4. The separate Dolby Home Theater/Advanced audio do version checks.
I would not recommend using Optimizer and Regulator for anything other than speaker correction.
I am not familiar of what you are doing with Optimizer and Regulator. Could you clarify what you use Optimizer and Regulator for? (Or do you just enable it to be used for an end user of your mod?)

What happened to your license of Dolby Atmos?


----------



## ScrooW (Mar 7, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> So here is an updated driver designed for 19H1 builds. The link is in on page 1.
> Now 2nd Headphones support sound effects like Realtek Stock sound effects, Dolby digital plus, Dolby PCEE4, Nahimic, Dolby Atomos for Gaming and Full support of DTS Studio Sound and Headphone X.
> Speakers also support these Plugins.
> Dolby digital output via HDMI and SPDIF with NAHIMIC, PCEE4, DDP.
> ...





Only now I could test your drivers since before I did not find a combination of the files in the first post and a recent tutorial, the first impression is very good I will do some more tests and then I come back to give more accurate feedback. Thanks again for giving attention to those who use headphones. 

---


I have chosen not to install Nahimic and even then there is a service running on your behalf, can I disable it? or does it not interfere with the audio there?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 7, 2019)

@ScrooW you can disable Nahimic with Power on off button or just dont install the plugin. This plugin is good because he overwrite Nvidia HD Audio by optimise function.
@CityCultivator Dolby atmos is broken now because is beta version they put some settings in ui that's good but when I chose dolby atmos in spatial sound the sound broken and every player give me error will playing shame because I dont have Realtek HDMI to use my mod of dolby atmos, my HDMI is NVIDIA HD Audio and Intel display audio. long time ago dolby atmos in spatial sound are worked correctly but it has no settings options like equalizer and surround expander now they will upgrade the ui but finally not working anymore Shame Shade.... Optimiser and Regulator are two more precise equalizers for every speakers individually. so thats more professional


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 8, 2019)

@Dj Urko About DTS Sound Unbound, which you mentioned in a previous post, although it is not available from the Microsoft Store, there is a way to download this APPX file.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 8, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @CityCultivator Dolby atmos is broken now because is beta version they put some settings in ui that's good but when I chose dolby atmos in spatial sound the sound broken and every player give me error will playing shame because I dont have Realtek HDMI to use my mod of dolby atmos, my HDMI is NVIDIA HD Audio and Intel display audio. long time ago dolby atmos in spatial sound are worked correctly but it has no settings options like equalizer and surround expander now they will upgrade the ui but finally not working anymore Shame Shade.... Optimiser and Regulator are two more precise equalizers for every speakers individually. so thats more professionalView attachment 118214


Indeed Optimizer and Regulator are powerful specialised equalisers for speaker correction. Are you using that in the mods?

Your audio endpoint must be explicitly marked as headphones now for Dolby Atmos for Headphones to work. It seems a recent update changed the activation of spatial sound API. Thanks Microsoft!
Try separating your audio outs into independent outs. This worked in enabling back spatial sound API & Dolby Atmos for Headphones on my system.

Realtek HDMI? You have a link for its existence? Never heard of that on PC. You are using an Nvidia Optimus laptop?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 8, 2019)

@CityCultivator my PC:
Motherboard is MSI B85M-G43 with 1GB integrated intel Graphics
MSI GeForce GTX 1060 6GB

Optimiser and Regulator are part of Dolby Tuning and Profile Creator UI, yes I use it

@Alan Finote yes I have already download it but still not work I cant buy or try the dts sound unbound it give me always error


----------



## xifly (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello everyone, I have a problem with my msi x470 gaming plus, recently I bought it and I went from playing ps4 and playing on pc. my sound before was perfect with the dolby activated, now I have connected headset station to pc with spdif and I have also updated the controller with the patch on page 47 and I already see the option in advanced DDL. but in the game the headphones have a small delay of the sound. How can I know if I've done the job of patching Realtek? What could be happening to me?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 8, 2019)

xifly said:


> Hello everyone, I have a problem with my msi x470 gaming plus, recently I bought it and I went from playing ps4 and playing on pc. my sound before was perfect with the dolby activated, now I have connected headset station to pc with spdif and I have also updated the controller with the patch on page 47 and I already see the option in advanced DDL. but in the game the headphones have a small delay of the sound. How can I know if I've done the job of patching Realtek? What could be happening to me?


Games with DDL out always have a small delay. This is part of DDL and cannot be removed. If your device is able to use DTS Connect, try that; the delay will be less/unnoticeable (but it will be there).
Stereo has no latency.
What is the model of headset you are using?


----------



## xifly (Mar 8, 2019)

thanks for answering, astro a 50 of 3 generation. Two DTS option actives?


----------



## Juggler (Mar 8, 2019)

Anyone using Creative Connect 2 please contact me. Thanks.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 9, 2019)

xifly said:


> thanks for answering, astro a 50 of 3 generation. Two DTS option actives?
> 
> View attachment 118284View attachment 118285


Can you disable the Dolby Headphone feature of the headset?
Your headset is physically a stereo headset. If you can disable Dolby Headphone, do that and enable Dolby Atmos for Headphone on your PC. You will have less delay and a better sound than the older Dolby Headphone.


----------



## dpg (Mar 9, 2019)

*Alan Finoty &*
*Dj Urko *

*DTS Digital Entertainment with X headphone*
*Dolby Atmos Gameing with Dolby headphone.*
* Entertainment and Gaming.*


----------



## xifly (Mar 9, 2019)

headphones have their wireless station and I can disable dolby, if I deactivate it will not send stereo audio? how active dolby atmos? thanks you


----------



## Piereligio (Mar 10, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> yesssssss make and other effects for your speakers
> 
> 
> show me your realtek sound manager please I want to see your speakers also and spdif device in the sound manager that's important for me and you must have also dolby digital plus via spdif please install full the driver and send a screeshots of all thank you my friend
> ...


Guys, sorry for the OT, but can somebody tell me how he got all that blur background? I seen he doesn't log in since long time ago...


----------



## Le_Rane (Mar 10, 2019)

Can't peak rear speakers of  my 5.1 Only  front/center/sub/SIDE. Need somehow to change it to rear


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 10, 2019)

Atmos is working fine for me.


----------



## Mason76 (Mar 10, 2019)

if i install alan realtek driver my wifi(intel) on nootebook work is very bad!why?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 10, 2019)

Mason76 said:


> if i install alan realtek driver my wifi(intel) on nootebook work is very bad!why?


Q1: Are you sure its the modded drivers that's causing problems? How do you know?
Q2: Describe "bad". What do you mean? A yellow icon in device manager? Are hotspots detected? Wifi does not connect at all even if hotspots are detected?
Q3: Are you using the latest Intel Wifi drivers?


----------



## philrj (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi there i just make all pass to install this driver and not worked.
My Mobo is that
GA-H270M-Gaming-3-rev-10


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 12, 2019)

An Experimental Project will Coming soon...


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> An Experimental Project will Coming soon...View attachment 118564


Any spoilers of major changes?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 12, 2019)

@CityCultivator I just try to add sound blaster plugin in the next driver update


----------



## Juggler (Mar 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @CityCultivator I just try to add sound blaster plugin in the next driver update


Hopefully you will be able to answer my question on why does Soundblaster always loses the settings after restarting computer.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @CityCultivator I just try to add sound blaster plugin in the next driver update


Are you also going to apply soundblaster on capture endpoints?


----------



## dpg (Mar 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> An Experimental Project will Coming soon...View attachment 118564


*DTS Digital Entertainment + X headphone
Dolby Atmos Gameing + Dolby headphone.
Driver for
Entertainment and Gaming.*


----------



## Wildthing (Mar 12, 2019)

@Dj Urko Optimiser and Regulator crash and close when I try to click on it  and Dts don't work when i click it nothing happen
any suggest?
I followed this procedure
1. remove old driver and enable TEST Mode via Command Promt (Read Disabling.docx in Plugins folder) then restart the PC.
2. Install DTS APO GUI First then Sign out and up the PC.
3. Install the driver mod using Setup normal then restart the PC.
4. Install all the Plugins in folder Plugins such as Nahimic, Dolby digital plus HT, DTPC(content assets only), Dolby Atmos for Gaming. That's All


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 12, 2019)

So There is New Driver on My Link in Page 1. Sound Blaster 720 is Already integrated. Other Plugins Are Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, DTS Studio Sound, Nahimic. Dolby Digital Output Via SPDIF.

I Guide To Install the Driver and Plugins
1. Unninstall the old Driver via Programs in Control panel then Restart the PC.
2. Verify that SecureBoot is disabled via Bios or UEFI Setup.
3. Open CMD via Administrator and type two commands to Enable Test Mode:
a. bcdedit -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS then press Enter.
b. bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON then press Enter.
4. Close CMD and Restart the PC.
5. Install DTS APO GUI from folder Plugins then Sign Out and UP the PC.
6. Copy the folder Creative to C:\ProgramData
7. Enable Developer Mode from Windows Settings - Update - For Developers.
8. Install Creative Sound Blaster Connect
9. Install Dolby Atmos for Gaming
10. Install the Driver Using Setup then Restart or Sign Out and Up the PC.
11. Install DTPC from folder Dolby Tuning and Profile Creator (check only Content assets)
12. Run A2-V4 RegPath
13. Install DolbyDigitalPlusHT
14. Install Nahimic and Product settings
15. Sign Out and UP the PC
II Guide for Better Sound Quality
1. set Dolby Home Theater v4 to Music
2. set Dolby digital plus to Music with Dialog Enabled
3. set Dolby Atmos to Game With All Sliders to 30%
4. Set DTS Studio Sound to Headphone X with Stereo Preference In Front
5. Ajust Litle bit Nahimic (Voices 3 Bass 2 Treble 1)

@Wildthing Uninstall this Driver And Try the New Package on My Link


----------



## Mason76 (Mar 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> So There is New Driver on My Link in Page 1. Sound Blaster 720 is Already integrated. Other Plugins Are Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, DTS Studio Sound, Nahimic. Dolby Digital Output Via SPDIF.
> 
> I Guide To Install the Driver and Plugins
> 1. Unninstall the old Driver via Programs in Control panel then Restart the PC.
> ...


can you make your sound enhancement pack just by installing the exe realtek file? after the driver of Alan, I still have a modernized realtek panel, how do I get the stock back? (


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 12, 2019)

@Mason76  all my driver mods uses Stock control panel


----------



## Mason76 (Mar 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Mason76  all my driver mods uses Stock control panel


I still have a sound bar from Alan for some reason! I deleted the driver! How to return the panel? (Do you make your mod a simple exe file?


----------



## Wildthing (Mar 12, 2019)

@Dj Urko same situation...


----------



## gerardfraser (Mar 13, 2019)

@Dj Urko 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Planr (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello, I am a Windows 10 Home edition user who has been having considerable trouble getting their audio drivers to work.
Every time a new Windows 10 update comes out, it seems to automatically reset my audio drivers to factory default, and wipe my Realtek Advanced HD Audio drivers I got from this thread several months ago.

My old drivers I got from here a few months ago no longer seem to work, so I was wondering how I could go about installing the latest update for the driver.

However, I am not very good at the technical sides of Windows 10, so I am unsure how to follow the directions in the OP that @Dj Urko mentioned above.
Nearly all of the steps are very confusing to me, and I wish it could all be installed in one go with an executable.
Is there any way I can do that? I want to have good audio drivers for my computer but I don't know how to do all this technical stuff.


----------



## Mason76 (Mar 13, 2019)

Can you add a simple exe setup file with realtek driver and you mods?


----------



## ToniM_8 (Mar 13, 2019)

@Dj Urko After restart i have no sound.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 13, 2019)

@Sonyboi you must do exact what is writing in the guide and you must little bit wait


----------



## ToniM_8 (Mar 13, 2019)

@Dj Urko I'll try


----------



## consoled (Mar 13, 2019)

DJ Urko driver is getting better and better. Good


----------



## ScrooW (Mar 13, 2019)

@Dj Urko 


Does this new driver contain only the soundblaster integration or is there something else? corrections, improvements, etc.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 13, 2019)

@ScrooW yes correction and improvements for PCEE4 and DDP Improvements for 2nd Headphones and Sound blaster integration


----------



## charincol (Mar 14, 2019)

These will not install on my version of Windows. In fact, I can't get any newer Realtek audio drivers to install. They all cause this error.


My version of Windows is:

Windows build:


My motherboard in an Asus Prime Z390-A with S1220A CODEC.

This is a fresh install of Windows.

The problem doesn't exist with any Win 10 Redstone 5 Builds, Pro or Enterprise.

MODS: Please move if this belongs in a different thread.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 14, 2019)

charincol said:


> These will not install on my version of Windows. In fact, I can't get any newer Realtek audio drivers to install. They all cause this error.
> View attachment 118642
> My version of Windows is:
> View attachment 118643
> ...


Are you trying modded drivers? Latest mods require a later version of Windows 10.
Stock hda drivers should most probably still be compatible.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 14, 2019)

@charincol your build version is very old this drivers working only in 19h1 latest insider builds you must to update your windows


----------



## LJWsan (Mar 14, 2019)

erm why when install driver always have sys exception error: rtkvhd64.sys ?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 14, 2019)

@LJWsan you have laptop? in my laptop I had also this error and I dont know for what reason... but after updated windows to latest insider I have no more this problem


----------



## LJWsan (Mar 14, 2019)

ok thanks


----------



## charincol (Mar 14, 2019)

It's not just the modded drivers.

8496, from my ASUS driver disc, and 8507, from ASUS website, still give the Windows wrong version error. I gave as much info up front to reduce the question back and forth. I've already figured out there was an issue with Enterprise 2016 being "too old".


Dj Urko said:


> @charincol your build version is very old this drivers working only in 19h1 latest insider builds you must to update your windows


As I said, I already know there isn't an issue trying to install this MOD, or any newer Realtek drivers in Redstone 5 and later builds. I would rather use Enterprise 2016 than 2019 for as long as possible. I think it's kind of crazy to call it "very old" when there are millions, possibly hundreds of millions, of people still using Windows 7.

I'm asking here as I'm hoping I can get better help locating the latest drivers that will work for me as actual support from Realtek sucks donkey toes.

I've been able to determine that 8432 will still install on Enterprise 2016, but as I stated above, 8496, from my ASUS driver disc will not.

So, I have 2 questions:

1) Does anyone know if it's just a matter of the installer having a forced version check (which MS and Realtek can go screw themselves over), and
2) Does anyone still have the 8432 MOD drivers from DjUrko, specifically you, DjUrko?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 14, 2019)

charincol said:


> It's not just the modded drivers.
> 
> 8496, from my ASUS driver disc, and 8507, from ASUS website, still give the Windows wrong version error. I gave as much info up front to reduce the question back and forth. I've already figured out there was an issue with Enterprise 2016 being "too old".
> 
> ...


Your issue is independent of modded  drivers and thus needs to be in a separate thread.
1. You can try to install the driver manually via device manager. Use stock drivers.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 14, 2019)

@charincol Really I dont know for what reason you dont want to update your Windows to latest insider build. You must to know that windows build 14393 has more bugs than 15063 and 15063 has more bugs than build 17063. Windows 7 is obsolete. I thing that it has insider builds for enterprise editions just thing about that and those who garde windows 7 is some special offices, enterprises and banks because they are not sure if their data will be safe after updating. I thing that you dont use special data like that so go to insider builds if its possible for your pc because if Microsoft stopping support for your build you will lose your windows license if its activated already. I will look for older versions of my driver mod to upload but I thing that is for build 15063 not 14393 just because Microsoft are doing some changes in Realtek drivers. So thing about what I tell you and 19h1 final release will coming soon you can stay with this build until the next final release 20h1.


----------



## charincol (Mar 14, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Your issue is independent of modded  drivers and thus needs to be in a separate thread.
> 1. You can try to install the driver manually via device manager. Use stock drivers.


You've completely missed what I want. I've been installing drivers via Device Manager since Win95. Furthermore, I already tried that. The same drivers that give the Windows wrong version installer message, are determined to be inferior to the default MS HD Audio Drivers when installed thru Device Manager.

As I've stated above, and I'll reiterate here, I have no problem installing ANY driver, stock or MODDED, higher than, and including version 8496 on Win 10 Redstone 5 (Ver 1807). Since you assume I'm a newb at things PC related due to my post count, here's a screenshot of DjUrko's latest drivers installed on the highest current revision of Redstone 5 (non-insider's edition).


Notice the date installed, 03/10/2019, 2-3 days before I posted here.

If I was a programmer, I'd answer my question 1 myself.

I already said it was a possibility my post might be in the wrong thread, but I was hoping DjUrko might be able to shed some light on whether the inability to install was an issue with the Realtek installer, or Windows since it appears he's decompiled/recompiled the installer. I could be wrong.

It would still be really great if my question 2 could be answered.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 14, 2019)

@charincol this is not my driver mod that you are installed is Alan F. mod driver so what is your windows build finally? 17763 or 14393?


----------



## charincol (Mar 14, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @charincol this is not my driver mod that you are installed is Alan F. mod driver so what is your windows build finally? 17763 or 14393?


Gosh, just checked audio version numbers and you're right. My mistake. I thought I downloaded that from here. I've been going to so many websites in the last few days trying to figure this out that I must have mixed it up. Duh me. However, you're reply above is very helpful.

I can actually run both on the same PC, from the same partition, due to my software InstantRecovery. It's completely legal and follows MS's licensing terms as only one install can run at a time, but I can switch back and forth, and revert back to before I installed any audio drivers very quickly. If you have the MOD for 14393, that would be great. If not, that's OK too.

To answer your question about not wanting to use the "latest and greatest" OS revision from Microsoft - that's an answer that's too long for this thread. However, there are other factors with my PC not related to audio that may force me to ultimately use build 17763.


----------



## ScrooW (Mar 14, 2019)

@Dj Urko

Regarding your new driver, does it only work (DTS) with test mode enabled?

If I disable test mode and restart it says it did not find compatible hardware.

----
EDIT:

I saw now why DTS does not detect the hardware, everything related to Realtek has dropped hahaha, loudspeakers / headphones and even the microphone is as if the driver had been removed I was normally testing there when I resolve to exit the windows test mode and reboot...


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 14, 2019)

@ScrooW normally its working I had no problem. I have disabled test mode bud the integrity checks stays always disabled


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 14, 2019)

charincol said:


> Gosh, just checked audio version numbers and you're right. My mistake. I thought I downloaded that from here. I've been going to so many websites in the last few days trying to figure this out that I must have mixed it up. Duh me. However, you're reply above is very helpful.
> 
> I can actually run both on the same PC, from the same partition, due to my software InstantRecovery. It's completely legal and follows MS's licensing terms as only one install can run at a time, but I can switch back and forth, and revert back to before I installed any audio drivers very quickly. If you have the MOD for 14393, that would be great. If not, that's OK too.
> 
> To answer your question about not wanting to use the "latest and greatest" OS revision from Microsoft - that's an answer that's too long for this thread. However, there are other factors with my PC not related to audio that may force me to ultimately use build 17763.


To be clear, you have downloaded a copy of the latest stock driver (from a source such as tenforums) and tried to install?
If it does not install, try opening ini files of the driver with notepad. You might see any possible driver blocks as these are usually placed in the ini files.
P.s. Create a separate thread for your problem.


----------



## ScrooW (Mar 14, 2019)

@Dj Urko 

I understood, unfortunately before seeing your answer already installed the previous version. 

In your opinion it is worth installing this new version based on quality because the only APO's that use are the Dolby Atmos/DDP/DTS.


----------



## Mason76 (Mar 14, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @charincol this is not my driver mod that you are installed is Alan F. mod driver so what is your windows build finally? 17763 or 14393?


hi!my windows ltsc in no microsoft store/
i dont make ininstall appx,how i want ininstall you mod\can you build exe mod driver including all sound mod&


----------



## ScrooW (Mar 14, 2019)

Mason76 said:


> hi!my windows ltsc in no microsoft store/
> i dont make ininstall appx,how i want ininstall you mod\can you build exe mod driver including all sound mod&



There is how to install the store and consequently install apps out of it, just search on Google: "store Windows 10 ltsc or LTSB"


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 14, 2019)

@Mason76 Sorry its no possible to make exe in the moment so you must learn how to install it in Test mode, it is not so much difficult also it has a Guide to install. its just take a little bit more time to install the plugins one by one if you have it already installed and dont flood the same thing much times...


----------



## KirinCorleone (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey @Dj Urko Great Mod! Everything went smooth. Except that my Sound Blaster Connect 2 still gives me the "Your Audio Device cannot be Detected. Please check your connection" error. Rest everything works. And I only want the Sound Blaster Connect to work, lol.  

Help?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 14, 2019)

@KirinCorleone I know how to fix this i will upload two packages one with sound blaster 720 and one with sound blaster Cinema 5


----------



## KirinCorleone (Mar 14, 2019)

That is indeed great to hear!

Btw: yes, i copied the creative folder to programdata. And yes, I am on a laptop, too.


----------



## Isaactds (Mar 14, 2019)

@Dj Urko  You know why when i disable mode test the last drive update stops to work even with check assignature driver disable


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 14, 2019)

@KirinCorleone on my link it has two kga files one is for Cinema 5 and One is for 720 you must use only one. So delete all kga files from C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock and copy only one of these kga that I have uploaded and tell me if its work

@Isaactds i dont have a problem like that do you already read the guide to install the driver there are two commands one is for test mode and one is for integrity checks. So the integrity checks must be always disabled


----------



## KirinCorleone (Mar 14, 2019)

@Dj Urko I tried both 1 by 1. After copy, I restarted the PC as well. Both are not working.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 14, 2019)

@KirinCorleone I upload two new packages one my link on is with cinema 5 one is with sound blaster 720 download one or both uninstall this driver and install one of these two packages delete creative folder from programdata before. Try the 720 package or Cinema 5


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 15, 2019)

anyone have microphone issues?


----------



## dpg (Mar 15, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> An Experimental Project will Coming soon...View attachment 118564


Please add DTS ULTRA*XPERI* & DOLBY ATMOS


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 15, 2019)

@dpg if someone tell me what is the Toshiba model number that support dts processing or sound unbound I will try to integrated


----------



## alpharevx (Mar 15, 2019)

Sound Blaster 720° not detecting any audio card.
Although, did everything as mentioned.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 15, 2019)

@alpharevx are you downloading the latest packages that I have uploaded yesterday in the night? only sound blaster connect UWP app 720 or cinema 5 working. desktop app not supported


----------



## alpharevx (Mar 15, 2019)

Yeah fam, i'mma uninstall with DDU & run the CleanScript and re'install and see.

Edit1: btw there is no creative folder in your driver package, i've found the .kga file in WIN64 folder.

Edit2: Perfect, everything works! good stuff Urko.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 15, 2019)

@alpharevx because the kga is integrated into the driver just install the driver and normally it will work


----------



## alpharevx (Mar 15, 2019)

I managed to get it work, but by using the Finalizer ( that KGA generating script program ) when i finished the install, i couldn't find the Creative folder, had to use finalizer to generate that KGA manually.


----------



## jamiethomaswhite (Mar 15, 2019)

I have tried everything to get this to work but only certain parts seem to work fully or have any effect. Namely the Nahimic stuff, the rest seems to do nothing. Especially as every time I reboot I now get popup warning me "DTS Audio is unavailable for the specified audio device " and I cannot get Creative Sound Blaster Connect to work due to this, it just complains about my devices not being detected.

Maybe I should check if I'm being stupid first. I have a SoundBlaster Z card and Realtek audio on my Asus motherboard, is this mod for me? Should it theoretically work and/or be beneficial?
It's a lot of crap to install as it is.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 15, 2019)

@alpharevx no yesterday I have put the kga into win64 folder so when you install the driver pendant installing the driver automatically copy this kga to c: programdata you dont need to do anything about kga one package is for cinema 5 and one is for sound blaster 720

@jamiethomaswhite are you reading the guide to install the driver ? are you doing  all this things one by one ? So uninstall the driver and install it again


----------



## jamiethomaswhite (Mar 15, 2019)

@Dj Urko I have done it twice, Once with 720 and the second time with Home Cinema. Clean uninstalled before and in between, followed every step to a T. Still no dice.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 15, 2019)

@jamiethomaswhite dts sound will work how when you get this message DTS Audio is unavailable then you click ok after that install the driver and after installation is complete you just sign out and up or restart the pc and dts audio will work. maybe you have sound blaster already and for that reason sound blaster cannot work in realtek


----------



## jamiethomaswhite (Mar 15, 2019)

Took me a while to figure out what "Sign out and up" meant in the instructions Now I understand you mean sign out and back in again 'XD
Still doesn't work for me after following your new instructions as well. I'll just remove it all and go back to SoundBlasterZ drivers and control panel. Shame Nahimic was really nice. Out of interest can I just get that part working on it's own?
Thanks anyway!


----------



## dpg (Mar 15, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @dpg if someone tell me what is the Toshiba model number that support dts processing or sound unbound I will try to integrated


Thanks 4 the reply.
What i mean to say it not PC specific.DTS:X Ultra APO3X OR APO4X


----------



## LJWsan (Mar 15, 2019)

BTW, just the to help anyone stuck with no driver installed . The last driver that worked for me smoothly was Alan's 2019_2 driver.Which requires Build OS up until 2019 Feb.


----------



## KirinCorleone (Mar 15, 2019)

@Dj Urko both packages did not work. I followed the instructions perfectly.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 15, 2019)

@KirinCorleone What is not work?


----------



## KirinCorleone (Mar 15, 2019)

Sound Blaster. Same error. "Your device is not recognized."


----------



## alpharevx (Mar 15, 2019)

Well this driver and alan's driver seems to have distortion and crackling for me.. audio also sometimes will go crazy like rises and goes low just like that, and sometimes goes from my left ear to my right ear i don't even know how to explain that... Asus Z97 pro gamer, win10pro 1809 x64 ALC1150


----------



## mik3y_82 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi Guys

i would be eternally grateful to know if there is a driver mod for my Asus Rampage VI Apex 
it has the ROG SupremeFX 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A 

There is ones on the Asus forums but i have had no luck getting that to work properly.
here are the links:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD)

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105878-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(HDA)

Regards
Mik3y


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 16, 2019)

@alpharevx to have no distortion you must use only one plugin with surround expander on all other plugins must to be set to music like ddp, atmos, pcee4, nahimic surround off. dts audio to hedphone x option in front or traditional and only you can regulate immersion on sound blaster plugin

For all of you who have a problem with no detecting audio device in creative sound blaster. I have upload an keygen generator for registering the software the password is 123.
1. extract it to desktop and copy the exe file to C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock.
2. run as Administrator this exe file to execute it into the folder.
3. delete all unnecessary kga except  CTLPS4HTX2.kga for Cinema 5 or CTLNBK2HX2.kga for Sound blaster 720


----------



## Ph1six (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey man. just here to say that i've been trying to get your drivers to work but it seems they don't work for me. I've done all the steps, retried several times. I get everything installed nicely. but then, only nahimic and dts seems to work. All the other apps don't seem to. I get a dolby driver error with home theater and dolby atmos for gaming gives the same  error.
Also, can I use Dolby atmos on my USBpnp c-media driver headset with 7.1 virtual surround?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 16, 2019)

@Ph1six only support in Realtek chips. try to uninstall and install again via setup some times dolby atmos is like that


----------



## abomy (Mar 16, 2019)

@Dj Urko Your download link is missing some files?


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 17, 2019)

I got an error trying to install the driver... 

Asus Prime Z270-A 
S1220A Chip
SUBSYS_10438724


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 17, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> I got an error trying to install the driver...
> 
> Asus Prime Z270-A
> S1220A Chip
> ...


What Driver? Stock, Alan's modded, DJUrko's modded?


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 17, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> What Driver? Stock, Alan's modded, DJUrko's modded?



Alan Finote's 8627 Driver...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 17, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> Alan Finote's 8627 Driver...


Not wanting to be ignorant or lacking in respect, but I stopped using the standard Realtek installer long ago.


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 17, 2019)

... Then what do I have? - I downloaded the latest I could find from you on here, and installed that... this is what popped up...

Could you provide a link to your latest one here? so I can be sure I got the right one? - I got it from going to your profile, and looking at your recent activity, and found it that way...


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 17, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> ... Then what do I have? - I downloaded the latest I could find from you on here, and installed that... this is what popped up...
> 
> Could you provide a link to your latest one here? so I can be sure I got the right one? - I got it from going to your profile, and looking at your recent activity, and found it that way...


In this post


----------



## Màthair (Mar 17, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> ... Then what do I have? - I downloaded the latest I could find from you on here, and installed that... this is what popped up...
> 
> Could you provide a link to your latest one here? so I can be sure I got the right one? - I got it from going to your profile, and looking at your recent activity, and found it that way...




Uninstall that driver, and restart the computer; then try DJ Urko Driver (Here, on Page 1), is the best option @Ghozer


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks, will try now and report back soon if I have any issues - the file name is different so maybe I got some odd one from somewhere on a thread without realising haha!


----------



## Qattos (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello

I'm facing the same issue as @Ghozer
My laptop is Lenovo Legion Y520 and I'm running Win10 x64 build 17763 RS5.
Lenovo drivers page says the best sound driver for my laptop is 6.0.1.8555.
I tried using both Realtek mods provided by both of you gentelmen and it gives the same error.
And yes I followed all the steps, driver signature enforcement is disabled and developer mode and testing mode are both enabled.
Please help...


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 17, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> In this post



This worked ok for me, thanks - 5.1 and Optical out is working, sounds nice too... now to see if I have the issue I had with my previous (default) driver - only time will tell 

Although, every time I open the Audio Manager, it defaults to showing the "Speakers" tab, and i'm using "Digital Out" - minor inconvenience more than anything, thanks!


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 17, 2019)

@Ghozer , @Qattos write me your sound device ID please thank you I will upload an inf for support


----------



## Qattos (Mar 17, 2019)

@Dj Urko
Thanks for the quick reply.
You mean this one :
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_17AA3844&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_17AA3844


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 17, 2019)

@Qattos you ID is supported already are you trying do download cinema 5 or 720 package from my link in page 1? and enable test mode also are you in insider build? and already reading the guide to install?


----------



## Qattos (Mar 17, 2019)

@Dj Urko 
Yes I am trying to install the 720 package from your link in page 1 and following your guide and test mode is enabled, this is my build.
I will try the cinema 5 package, hopefully it works.

@Dj Urko 
Same error with the cinema 5 package unfortunately.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 17, 2019)

@Qattos I thing that you must to update to insider builds 19h1 try to update to fast ring insider builds


----------



## Qattos (Mar 17, 2019)

@Dj Urko 
Been through so much and finally updated to insider build 19h1 and tried to install Realtek modded driver and it still gives me the same error.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 17, 2019)

@Qattos I have uploaded the packages again because maybe the package is broken so download the package again and extract it to desktop find and run the setup to install and if you get thes error message again open device manager in control panel navigate to sound video game controllers (high definition audio device) press right button in the mouse and chose update driver then browse my computer then let me pick up then press have a disk then browse open the win64 folder and select HDXRT.inf and install the driver


----------



## Qattos (Mar 18, 2019)

@Dj Urko
Now because of this Insider build thing, windows can't even detect my sound device, tried everything on the internet, nothing worked and I can't roll back to my earlier build, now I have to reinstall windows.

Edit 1: Finally got it working after resetting my system, and installing this one from @Alan Finote  thread.
Thanks guys for everything you're doing.


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 18, 2019)

ok, so I still have my problem, and the reason for trying this driver...

I'm using DTS Interactive (5.1) with Optical out, when watching videos (downloads) it randomly pops and cuts in/out of DTS (I see the DTS indicator on my decoder flicker) - this can get very annoying, some times its every 30 seconds or so, some times it doesn't do it for a while then will do it a few times, then not for a while...

Tried my motherboard's drivers, Realtek drivers, several modded drivers, And these Alan finote drivers...

I believe it's something to do with the DTS Encoding, as when I run it on standard 2 channel, it doesn't happen - but I loose 5.1 running like that... 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 5demid5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Please post separately realtek asio driver


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 18, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> ok, so I still have my problem, and the reason for trying this driver...
> 
> I'm using DTS Interactive (5.1) with Optical out, when watching videos (downloads) it randomly pops and cuts in/out of DTS (I see the DTS indicator on my decoder flicker) - this can get very annoying, some times its every 30 seconds or so, some times it doesn't do it for a while then will do it a few times, then not for a while...
> 
> ...


When you use DTS, go to details of task manager. Check whether any process is running high. By high it can be for example 25% on a 4 thread (e.g. dualcore with hyperthreading or quadcore without hyperthreading) CPU.
If you are not sure, take a screenshot when playing with DTS out breaking of task manager.
5.1 processing is more than twice heavier in processing than stereo.


----------



## alpharevx (Mar 18, 2019)

@Dj Urko Can i replace the RltkAPO.dll files on your driver to unlock DTS & DOLBY 5.1 Headphones or that will cause problems?


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 18, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> When you use DTS, go to details of task manager. Check whether any process is running high. By high it can be for example 25% on a 4 thread (e.g. dualcore with hyperthreading or quadcore without hyperthreading) CPU.
> If you are not sure, take a screenshot when playing with DTS out breaking of task manager.
> 5.1 processing is more than twice heavier in processing than stereo.



I use 'DTS' all the time, It's set for ALL sound to go out via DTS...

I have a dual display setup, got Task Manager up all the time - Don't see any CPU spikes, or anything using excessive amounts (the most a process uses is about 5%) - Also, I never have the issue when playing games, DTS remains stable, It seems to only be when watching something (Streaming or Downloaded)

And, also seems to be the longer the computer is on for, the more likely it is to do it...


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 18, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> I use 'DTS' all the time, It's set for ALL sound to go out via DTS...
> 
> I have a dual display setup, got Task Manager up all the time - Don't see any CPU spikes, or anything using excessive amounts (the most a process uses is about 5%) - Also, I never have the issue when playing games, DTS remains stable, It seems to only be when watching something (Streaming or Downloaded)
> 
> And, also seems to be the longer the computer is on for, the more likely it is to do it...


So you are saying that when there is audio breaks there is no high CPU usage?


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 18, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> So you are saying that when there is audio breaks there is no high CPU usage?



That is correct... there's no abnormal CPU usage, no spikes... (I did see spikes on odd occasions, tracked it down to a process which I killed, but the popping still happens, with no cpu spikes)

as I said though, it's not Constantly, so far since boot, it's not happened yet today.


----------



## jamiethomaswhite (Mar 18, 2019)

Man, this stuff screwed up my sound and my pc. It installs so much crap that you can't remove easily, and even when some of it worked for me at least my sound seemed like it was being filtered through a river. The audio compression and artefacting was atrocious.
I had success with Alan's Relatek driver mod but not the rest. All in all, besides maybe using just their basic drivers I won't be doing any of the rest of this again and advise anyone else to avoid it unless they absolutely believe it will work and they need it. Because you probably don't and it probably won't. Just buy a soundcard.
As it is, I've had to root out all the parts of this installation (still finding services running from uninstalled dolby apps) and recovering my previous sound and settings. Wish I hadn't bothered.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 18, 2019)

@alpharevx in this mod is not possible because it has already dolby digital output in SPDIF you can find it in sound control panel Realtek digital output properties advanced


----------



## Chazan (Mar 18, 2019)

jamiethomaswhite said:


> I had success with Alan's Realtek driver mod but not the rest.



I agree, but I also gave up from trying to make it perfect, now I'm just using UAD 8501 because I couldn't deal with memory leak that could increase my "audiodg" usage till it fulfills my 8GB, but i really miss Alan's work and the quality of sound that he provided.


----------



## jamiethomaswhite (Mar 18, 2019)

Chazan said:


> I agree, but I also gave up from trying to make it perfect, now I'm just using UAD 8501 because I couldn't deal with memory leak that could increase my "audiodg" usage till it fulfills my 8GB, but i really miss Alan's work and the quality of sound that he provided.



I didn't want to attribute it solely to this and just pile on the hate too much, but I had some serious issues with my PC just full on crapping it's pants. I couldn't find any software or service using ram or cpu, yet my i7 was like acting like a Pentium dual core. I'm surprised it could have been this to be honest, but it seems fine now its all uninstalled so...


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey. I am an audio enthusiast and I would very much prefer to use an external USB DAC over the crappy audio implementation on my MIS Z390i ITX board. The only thing I am really interested in is Scout mode 2.0 Is it possible to either:

Use Creative 720° with the USC DAC (TUSBAUDIO_ENUM\VID_20B1&PID_3066&KS)?
Send the Scout 2.0 Mix over SPDIF?

I have been using an old version of the mod found at  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...od-for-windows-10.232921/page-61#post-3930692 where any enhancement aren't send of SPDIF.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 18, 2019)

ColinMacLaren said:


> Hey. I am an audio enthusiast and I would very much prefer to use an external USB DAC over the crappy audio implementation on my MIS Z390i ITX board. The only thing I am really interested in is Scout mode 2.0 Is it possible to either:
> 
> Use Creative 720° with the USC DAC (TUSBAUDIO_ENUM\VID_20B1&PID_3066&KS)?
> Send the Scout 2.0 Mix over SPDIF?
> ...


Well, Try the latest version of the mod first!
Or you can use APO Driver on the USB audio out. I would perfer that if what you want is just a single audio enhancer.


----------



## wee (Mar 19, 2019)

I have tried to install Dj Urko's mod drivers numerous time and had to reformat(easier way) my pc after unsuccessful attempts until the latest one with the guide. It worked flawless if you follow the instructions closely.  Thank you Dj Urko. Tried to install APO but never succeeded, maybe needed a more simpler guide.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Mar 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Well, Try the latest version of the mod first!
> Or you can use APO Driver on the USB audio out. I would perfer that if what you want is just a single audio enhancer.



I did install it this morning. Realtek driver installer gave me an error,  but I manually installed the driver via device manager which was working just fine.

First of all, kudos  to DJ Urko to actually getting all of this to work.
Secondly, I don't really see the point in stacking all these sound "enhancers" on top of each other, since they basically do the same with slight variations. You don't have to install all of of them, though, and can just pick the one you prefer.

However, the Sound Blaster Connect UWP app (which still says "Sound Blaster Cinema 5") is vastly inferior to the Desktop version which is provided  in Alan Finote's mod. It is missing all the profiles, speaker options and - most importantly for me - the Scout mode.
They all also only work with the Realtek chipset (except Nahimic).


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 19, 2019)

@jamiethomaswhite This driver do nothing about the pc its like a normal sound driver if you dont like just go out from this thread you waste your time...  write your comments in Alan`s thread please

And for Stupid people who dont know how to install this driver mod just dont waste yours time Here please just go to another thread... and dont write the bullshit here please...


----------



## mik3y_82 (Mar 19, 2019)

Please any one can assist with the Realtek 1220A Asus Drivers with Sonic Studio and Sonic Radar.
The ones of the Asus forums i cant get to work i have tried everything.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 19, 2019)

@mik3y_82 Sonic Studio, Nahimic Control Panel and Alienware Sound Center same with Dell MAXX Audio are Hardware IDS based Plugins they cant work on any pc sorry


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 19, 2019)

mik3y_82 said:


> Please any one can assist with the Realtek 1220A Asus Drivers with Sonic Studio and Sonic Radar.
> The ones of the Asus forums i cant get to work i have tried everything.


If your machine is licensed for Sonic Studio and is not being installed, create a separate thread to explain your problem. This thread is meant for DJUrko's driver mod.


----------



## mik3y_82 (Mar 19, 2019)

I should have been more clear can this thread and drivers linked here be used as a alternative to the asus ones?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 19, 2019)

News coming around ... Wait ....


----------



## MerolaC (Mar 19, 2019)

I am goin crazy.
What should I install to get ONLY Dolby and DTS 5.1 vis Optical?
I don't care about any other APO or anything. Please, I beg for help!
My motherboard is an ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger. Codec is ALC1150

Please, help me!
Thank you!


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 19, 2019)

mik3y_82 said:


> I should have been more clear can this thread and drivers linked here be used as a alternative to the asus ones?


Maybe, you should try. But don't expect Sonic studio and the like;  as @Dj Urko mentioned, these are not added due to them being hardware bound.


MerolaC said:


> I am goin crazy.
> What should I install to get ONLY Dolby and DTS 5.1 vis Optical?
> I don't care about any other APO or anything. Please, I beg for help!
> My motherboard is an ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger. Codec is ALC1150
> ...


What driver/tools have you tried?


----------



## MerolaC (Mar 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Maybe, you should try. But don't expect Sonic studio and the like;  as @Dj Urko mentioned, these are not added due to them being hardware bound.
> 
> What driver/tools have you tried?



Like 4 different from Alan and some other mods, plus the patcher.
None worked for me.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 19, 2019)

MerolaC said:


> Like 4 different from Alan and some other mods, plus the patcher.
> None worked for me.


Try APO Driver. APO Driver is best used when a single enhancement/encoder is required. It is a universal solution. To be used only on stock driver. Remove any mods and associated software first.
Support thread


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 19, 2019)

@CityCultivator ApoDriver is good to hack Nvidia HDMI Audio I like it for that it works in all sound cards even USB audio cards I think


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 19, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @CityCultivator ApoDriver is good to hack Nvidia HDMI Audio I like it for that it works in all sound cards even USB audio cards I think


Indeed I use that on my Realtek as I get to select only what specific APO i want to use (Don't like to load large number of APOs and then have to disable most of them). I also use that on Intel HDMI to send DDL to an ARC receiver.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 19, 2019)

So There is new Driver in my link on Page 1. Much thanks to @Alan Finote who just compiled my mod already. So No more need to enable Test Mode anymore, just run the setup and follow the steps to install the driver. By default creative sound blaster UWP open Cinema 5 so... go to C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock and Delete all unnececary keys except CTLNBK2HX2.kga to run Sound Blaster 720 with scout mode 2.0 and run A2-V4 regpath to enable Dolby Home Theater V4. That's all and Peace


----------



## mik3y_82 (Mar 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Maybe, you should try. But don't expect Sonic studio and the like;  as @Dj Urko mentioned, these are not added due to them being hardware bound.
> 
> What driver/tools have you tried?





CityCultivator said:


> If your machine is licensed for Sonic Studio and is not being installed, create a separate thread to explain your problem. This thread is meant for DJUrko's driver mod.



I dont mind losing sonic studio.just to get the lastest drivers to work with dts and dolby if possible(maybe srs).i hoping i can get some decent audio through 3.5mm jack for gaming.
i just dont want to lose like the asus logo or gui and it must not show a msi or gigabyte.if its just the standard realtek gui thats fine aswell.

i am on Windows 10 Pro 1809 Build 17763.379

I truly appreciate your guys input.

Kind Regards
mik3y


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 19, 2019)

@mik3y_82 Go to latest insider build update your pc and try one of our driver mod (ME or Alan`s) if your hardware support Sonic Studio you will never lose it


----------



## harris123424 (Mar 19, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> News coming around ... Wait ....



more update for sound blaster 720/cinema 5 please


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 19, 2019)

@harris123424 in my link on page 1

That's the cooperation RH + AAF


----------



## harris123424 (Mar 19, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @harris123424 in my link on page 1
> 
> That's the cooperation RH + AAF



I use sound blaster x h7 headphone with USB, it works only with fx alanfox app. ( I think )


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 19, 2019)

@harris123424 yes you can use only Apo driver with fx configurator in this situation


----------



## grich (Mar 19, 2019)

That's weird, the soundblaster 720 or similar doesn't appear to be installed for your driver, DJ.  Maybe im doing it wrong.  Only the soundblaster connect is installed but not the soundblaster 720.  I erased all except 1 of the .kga files, and ran the registery file (which should be only for dolby).


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 20, 2019)

@grich only CTLNBK2HX2.kga is for sound blaster connect 720 UWP that you must to keep In C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock. Desktop app 720 is not supported and dont touch the registry


----------



## 5demid5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Update the drivers realtek asio driver, the old 3.0.8.0 (27.12.2016)is newer 3.1.1.2 (19.06.2018) RTHDASIO64.dll
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._e65a5d0e14fe9b5d4f218fa3029c00d0af05b56a.cab 3.1.1.2 (07.03.2019) RTHDASIO64.dll


----------



## Said35170 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi ! Have Asus strix sound card, is it possible to have modded drivers for it ?


----------



## Teksik (Mar 20, 2019)

MerolaC said:


> I am goin crazy.
> What should I install to get ONLY Dolby and DTS 5.1 vis Optical?
> I don't care about any other APO or anything. Please, I beg for help!
> My motherboard is an ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger. Codec is ALC1150
> ...



Install these drivers. Link below.
Just run setup.exe

Dolby


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 20, 2019)

Teksik said:


> Install these drivers. Link below.
> Just run setup.exe
> 
> Dolby


What/who made this driver? The poster you replied to already tried multiple modded drivers.


----------



## Teksik (Mar 20, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> What/who made this driver? The poster you replied to already tried multiple modded drivers.


These are not modified drivers. They come from ASUS.


----------



## oliver86 (Mar 21, 2019)

Teksik said:


> These are not modified drivers. They come from ASUS.


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97602-Crosshair-Vi-Hero-DTS-amp-Dolby-Aduio-Driver-Fixed


----------



## Diogo Silva (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello Everyone, today I opened my Realtek Audio Program and I notice that was only one Output on Back Panel and another Output to Front Panel and look the Digital Output, my motherboard was output Digital by RCA and my PC isn't made by MSI, it's made by Asus.
I uninstalled the drivers and I installed again the same (With Sound BlasterX 720º).

The Chip is Realtek ALC883, so, it's a 5.1 controller and I Have a 5.1 Surround System.
Thanks for your Help.
Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 21, 2019)

@Diogo Silva This is not my mod. you can look in page 1 first post to download the setup and instructions


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 21, 2019)

Diogo Silva said:


> Hello Everyone, today I opened my Realtek Audio Program and I notice that was only one Output on Back Panel and another Output to Front Panel and look the Digital Output, my motherboard was output Digital by RCA and my PC isn't made by MSI, it's made by Asus.
> I uninstalled the drivers and I installed again the same (With Sound BlasterX 720º).
> 
> The Chip is Realtek ALC883, so, it's a 5.1 controller and I Have a 5.1 Surround System.
> ...


Also it is not my mod, not that I can remember, but check in "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" for the existence of the file "*rtkhdaud.dat*". If it exists, delete it and restart your PC.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Mar 21, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Diogo Silva This is not my mod. you can look in page 1 first post to download the setup and instructions





Alan Finote said:


> Also it is not my mod, not that I can remember, but check in "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" for the existence of the file "*rtkhdaud.dat*". If it exists, delete it and restart your PC.


No, isn't yours mods, it's maded by LynnMod


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 21, 2019)

@Diogo Silva for that reason you still have a problems first delete rthdaud.dat from system32 - Drivers folder then if you want DTS interactive with neo pc use the mod from Alan Finote or if you want dolby digital output mod use my mod. everything is working fine in sound manager with these mods otherwise I cant help you


----------



## Diogo Silva (Mar 21, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Also it is not my mod, not that I can remember, but check in "*%systemroot%\System32\drivers*" for the existence of the file "*rtkhdaud.dat*". If it exists, delete it and restart your PC.


Thank tou, Thank you, it works, you are a Master of all this and I notice the Subwoofer stayed with better bass, more louder.



Dj Urko said:


> @Diogo Silva for that reason you still have a problems first delete rthdaud.dat from system32 - Drivers folder then if you want DTS interactive with neo pc use the mod from Alan Finote or if you want dolby digital output mod use my mod. everything is working fine in sound manager with these mods otherwise I cant help you


Your driver or the Driver of Alan Finote outputs 5.1 Surround by HDMI Cable? For connect to my home Receiver Yahama RX-V363, it suports Dolby Digital Pro Logic and Silent Cinema and DTS Digital Surround ( I have Nvidia GPU) and internal GPU Intel.


----------



## grich (Mar 22, 2019)

I noticed that my nahimic no longer has any effect on the sound.  At one point it was working and modifying the sound but it no longer works.  I can run it, and I can click on play button the app but the sliders for treble bass voices do nothing at all to the sound.

Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 22, 2019)

NEW DRIVER IN THIS POST

ENJOY IT!!!!!!!


----------



## ToniM_8 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks @Alan for that hard work


----------



## raptori (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello everyone , I just want to ask if I can enable dolby atmos for headphones other than the app from MS store on my Realtek ALC892 / SABERTOOTH X79  ?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 23, 2019)

raptori said:


> Hello everyone , I just want to ask if I can enable dolby atmos for headphones other than the app from MS store on my Realtek ALC892 / SABERTOOTH X79  ?


You use a modded driver from this forum that says that it contains Dolby Atmos, and you reopen Dolby Access and Atmos for headphone will be fully unlocked.


----------



## astroastro (Mar 23, 2019)

Dear DJ Urko,

Thank you for your driver mod!

I tried installing it on Gigabyte x99 Designare-ex and got NO sound output from the front 3.5 jack (neither waveout ot directsound).

I'm currently using generic realtek hda 8627 and they work well.

I'm on win 10 latest (10.0.17134.677) x64 enterprise.

ALC1150  Hardware ID:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A182&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A182

Would love to hear your insights on how to get this going.

Thx & BR,
AstroAstro


----------



## consoled (Mar 24, 2019)

raptori said:


> Hello everyone , I just want to ask if I can enable dolby atmos for headphones other than the app from MS store on my Realtek ALC892 / SABERTOOTH X79  ?


Just install Dolby Atmos driver from this website. You don't need to install Dolby Access, because Dolby Atmos has full features for headphone

Dolby Access only works when you have 7.1 sound source, with 2-channels audio source Dolby Access does not work. But Dolby Atmos driver can create virtual surround from 2-channels audio sources

Do not use Dolby Access when using Dolby Atmos driver, because you will increase reverb for virtual surround, it will have worse sound quality.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 24, 2019)

consoled said:


> Just install Dolby Atmos driver from this website. You don't need to install Dolby Access, because Dolby Atmos has full features for headphone
> 
> Dolby Access only works when you have 7.1 sound source, with 2-channels audio source Dolby Access does not work. But Dolby Atmos driver can create virtual surround from 2-channels audio sources
> 
> Do not use Dolby Access when using Dolby Atmos driver, because you will increase reverb for virtual surround, it will have worse sound quality.


Dolby Access is required to enable spatial sound Dolby Atmos for Headphone. Thus both Access and Atmos needs to be installed.
Access will not ask for trial/payment when Atmos APO is present.


----------



## consoled (Mar 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Dolby Access is required to enable spatial sound Dolby Atmos for Headphone. Thus both Access and Atmos needs to be installed.
> Access will not ask for trial/payment when Atmos APO is present.


No need to install Dolby Access. Because the Dolby Atmos driver also has Dolby Atmos for headphones. Remove Dolby Access and disable 7.1 virtual surround in Spartial Sound. Because Dolby Atmos drivers can create effects without the need for Spatial Sound for headphone


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 24, 2019)

consoled said:


> No need to install Dolby Access. Because Dolby Access features are available in Dolby Atmos driver
> Dolby Atmos has a headphone mode. Installing more Dolby Access is redundant


Install only atmos driver and go to spatial sound tab. Can you select Dolby Atmos for Headphone?
On loading Dolby Access, Windows also download required files for Dolby Atmos for Headphone; Spatial API.


----------



## consoled (Mar 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Install only atmos driver and go to spatial sound tab. Can you select Dolby Atmos for Headphone?
> On loading Dolby Access, Windows also download required files for Dolby Atmos for Headphone; Spatial API.


No. I use Dolby Atmos for headphone without Dolby Access. When you plug in the headphone jack, Dolby Atmos will switch from speaker mode to headphone mode


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 24, 2019)

consoled said:


> No. I use Dolby Atmos for headphone without Dolby Access. When you plug in the headphone jack, Dolby Atmos will switch from speaker mode to headphone mode


The APO(driver) and spatial sound API is for different purposes. You need Spatial sound Atmos to play Atmos content, like Dolby trailers and Amazon/Netflix Atmos.
Driver Atmos is suitable for regular content.
You might see a headphone symbol on the Dolby Atmos app, like in below picture.




This only indicates that the driver APO is aware of a headphone connected. That may not necessarily allow for Spatial audio to work.


----------



## consoled (Mar 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> The APO(driver) and spatial sound API is for different purposes. You need Spatial sound Atmos to play Atmos content, like Dolby trailers and Amazon/Netflix Atmos.
> Driver Atmos is suitable for regular content.
> You might see a headphone symbol on the Dolby Atmos app, like in below picture.
> View attachment 119383
> This only indicates that the driver APO is aware of a headphone connected. That may not necessarily allow for Spatial audio to work.


From the beginning, I said very clearly. Maybe because you don't understand

Dolby Access and Dolby Atmos drivers are not related. And Dolby Atmos for Headphone feature of Dolby Atmos driver has nothing to do with Dolby Atmos for Headphone of Dolby Access. It is not related to each other. Dolby Atmos for headphone feature of Atmos driver works completely independently. It can play any content from 2 channels to any multi-channels content.

But Dolby Atmos for Headphone of Access only works with multi-channel audio sources, with 2-channel audio sources that don't have any sound effects at all.

Dolby Access is a component of Spatial Sound, if not activated 7.1 Spatial sound it does not work. But Dolby Atmos driver works independently without needing to Spatial Sound. And you can play any Dolby Atmos content from Dolby Atmos driver. Because it can decoded



> This only indicates that the driver APO is aware of a headphone connected. That may not necessarily allow for Spatial audio to work.



LOL. I have tested it many times. When the icon switched to Headphone mode, the surround sound was completely different, but when the icon was a speaker, if you plug in headphone in the sound it was terrible. Surround mode of Headphone and Speaker is completely different

That symbol changes the surround sound effect, it's not just a normal symbol


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 24, 2019)

consoled said:


> From the beginning, I said very clearly. Maybe because you don't understand
> 
> Dolby Access and Dolby Atmos drivers are not related. And Dolby Atmos for Headphone feature of Dolby Atmos driver has nothing to do with Dolby Atmos for Headphone of Dolby Access. It is not related to each other. Dolby Atmos for headphone feature of Atmos driver works completely independently. It can play any content from 2 channels to any multi-channels content.
> 
> ...


Sure that the Atmos driver can decode spatial sound content?
When spatial sound is being successfully processed, an indication appears in volume control. It appears with spatial sound api, and not driver atmos. Thus I doubt of driver atmos capability.


----------



## consoled (Mar 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Sure that the Atmos driver can decode spatial sound content?
> When spatial sound is being successfully processed, an indication appears in volume control. It appears with spatial sound api, and not driver atmos. Thus I doubt of driver atmos capability.


In the xml file of Dolby Atmos driver. It has Surround Decoder with a value of 1. If a 2-channel or 8-channel audio file, it will create 7.1.2 audio, then it will send to virtual surround. Depending on the virtual surround mode of the speakers and headphone, each virtual surround mode will have a different simulation sound effects to bring the sound out put. Now you will hear different sound. Remember that the Dolby Atmos Headphone mode of Atmos driver is better than Dolby Atmos for Headphone of Access


----------



## harris123424 (Mar 24, 2019)

realtek mod and apo driver same quality?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 24, 2019)

consoled said:


> In the xml file of Dolby Atmos driver. It has Surround Decoder with a value of 1. If a 2-channel or 8-channel audio file, it will create 7.1.2 audio, then it will send to virtual surround. Depending on the virtual surround mode of the speakers and headphone, each virtual surround mode will have a different simulation sound effects to bring the sound out put. Now you will hear different sound. Remember that the Dolby Atmos Headphone mode of Atmos driver is better than Dolby Atmos for Headphone of Access


Real atmos doesn't have channels, it has 3d coordinates for objects. These objects are meant to either be processed by an Atmos receiver or processed via spatial API that can precisely locate the coordinates in virtual surround.
Driver Atmos can handle 7.1 channels no problem (I do prefer driver atmos for 7.1), but receiving objects is not part of its features, and Spatial API Atmos is required for that.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Mar 24, 2019)

What should I do now? (Creative Connect is in Black Screen)
I have already put KGA v3 and v4, I install serveral versions of Creative Connect, until I uninstalled the Driver and install again the same Mod, but it doesn't work.
But it gives output in 5.1 Surround.
Mod maded by LynnMod, Thanks all.


----------



## bayfilm (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello Urko, i'm using audioquest Dragonfly usb dac, may i install only APO Driver or which one audio enhancer best for me? thank you for your work.


----------



## consoled (Mar 25, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Real atmos doesn't have channels, it has 3d coordinates for objects. These objects are meant to either be processed by an Atmos receiver or processed via spatial API that can precisely locate the coordinates in virtual surround.
> Driver Atmos can handle 7.1 channels no problem (I do prefer driver atmos for 7.1), but receiving objects is not part of its features, and Spatial API Atmos is required for that.


You don't seem to understand. Dolby Atmos driver can play 3d sound from headphones and stereo speakers. It uses HRTFs to simulate audio channels

You can use speakers and headphone to feel 3D sound without Dolby Access.

And I repeat. I am talking about the Headphone mode of Dolby Atmos driver. I am not talking about Headphone mode of Dolby Access and Spatial Sound. I don't even install Dolby Access

Dolby Atmos Headphone mode is similar to Dolby Home Theater v4 or Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater headphone mode. It works independently without Spatial Sound. Do you understand


----------



## patrickfeeneytamayo (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks! Ill try it

nothing works bro.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 25, 2019)

consoled said:


> You don't seem to understand. Dolby Atmos driver can play 3d sound from headphones and stereo speakers. It uses HRTFs to simulate audio channels
> 
> You can use speakers and headphone to feel 3D sound without Dolby Access.
> 
> ...


And I'm saying true atmos can't play fully 3d (with height simulation hrtfs) as driver atmos doesn't even receive those 3d object coordinates. At most it can apply hrtf on the base 7.1 plane, not any moving defined 3d audio objects.
Playing 7.1 with spatial api atmos is disabled (I've unchecked the box).
Do a test. Install access. Enable Dolby atmos fo headphone, but uncheck use for 7.1. Play any included trailers. During playback,
1. Verify spatial atmos is in use by clicking volume tray icon.
2. Open the atmos app. Try turning it off/on. You shall notice that there is no audio change (no double hrtf application). That shows that spatial Atmos operates as a separate part of the audio system.
I've used DDP HT headphone for 7.1.
P.s. How do you play Atmos content (the player app, such as vlc, etc)?


----------



## consoled (Mar 25, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> And I'm saying true atmos can't play fully 3d (with height simulation hrtfs) as driver atmos doesn't even receive those 3d object coordinates. At most it can apply hrtf on the base 7.1 plane, not any moving defined 3d audio objects.
> Playing 7.1 with spatial api atmos is disabled (I've unchecked the box).
> Do a test. Install access. Enable Dolby atmos fo headphone, but uncheck use for 7.1. Play any included trailers. During playback,
> 1. Verify spatial atmos is in use by clicking volume tray icon.
> ...


LOL
1. You use headphone sound mode in Dolby Atmos driver (when plugging the 3.5 jack into the front panel, it switches  to Headphone symbol)
2. Headphone mode is available in Atmos driver. Like DTS Audio, there is also DTS Studio Sound mode for speakers and DTS Headphone X for headphone.
3. This is the optimal sound mode for each device. It is not related to Spatial Sound. It handles audio based in dll files of Atmos driver.
4. Remember: Sound Blaster X-Fi, DTS Audio, Dolby v4, DDP HT,.. have built-in virtual surround of headphone mode. Turn on and turn off virtual surround effect in control panel. Not on Spatial Sound. Spatial Sound only works with Dolby Access and Windows Sonic


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 25, 2019)

consoled said:


> LOL
> 1. You use headphone sound mode in Dolby Atmos driver (when plugging the 3.5 jack into the front panel, it switches  to Headphone symbol)
> 2. Headphone mode is available in Atmos driver. Like DTS Audio, there is also DTS Studio Sound mode for speakers and DTS Headphone X for headphone.
> 3. This is the optimal sound mode for each device. It is not related to Spatial Sound. It handles audio based in dll files of Atmos driver.
> ...


1. The dolby atmos app screenshot I inserted before was for headphone mode in Dolby Atmos App. Dynamic already applies surround virtualizer. This screenshot is from my installation of driver atmos. I do use that HRTF for stereo and multichannel content extensively.




2. That headphone mode works. Only up to 7.1, as 3d object coordinates is not available to this driver version. APOs do not get access to 3d object audio; Microsoft did not update the audio engine to be able to process 3d audio via APOs (of my reading of microsoft documentation. If someone can show the opposite, I would be glad.).
Spatial sound API is still required for true atmos delivery of Atmos content, both via HDMI to home theater, or headphone usage, as that audio engine can receive the 3d audio and process it. As you use only driver Atmos, spatial sound is disabled wholly, and no Atmos games or content is able to send 3d data to output. They can send only the base multichannel mix to driver Atmos. Driver atmos surround virtualizer can only apply hrtf on the resultant inputted base mix. You get audio "around you", but not "on top of you", in this driver Atmos.


----------



## consoled (Mar 25, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> 1. The dolby atmos app screenshot I inserted before was for headphone mode in Dolby Atmos App. Dynamic already applies surround virtualizer. This screenshot is from my installation of driver atmos. I do use that HRTF for stereo and multichannel content extensively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want true Dolby Atmos, you may be interested in the Dolby Atmos for Home Theater topics. The mod driver is a way to put Dolby Atmos to PC. From the beginning, Dolby Atmos for PC was emulated from 2 channels on laptop speakers and headphone

People are interested in Atmos emulating, because they don't have the true Atmos system.

But the in xml file still has: Height virtual surround. This proves that it can create 3D sound from 2 channels. You need to activate it, because the default xml file has disabled
This 3D effect only creates realistic simulation soundstage. It is not the same as true Dolby Atmos





Besides. Windows 10 supports the default decoding of audio files that support Dolby Atmos (E-AC3). And Dolby Atmos drivers can be played without any problems


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 25, 2019)

@astroastro I dont know if enterprise is supported but your device id is already supported by the driver try to update to latest insider build if its supported then install the driver


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 25, 2019)

consoled said:


> If you want true Dolby Atmos, you may be interested in the Dolby Atmos for Home Theater topics. The mod driver is a way to put Dolby Atmos to PC. From the beginning, Dolby Atmos for PC was emulated from 2 channels on laptop speakers and headphone
> 
> People are interested in Atmos emulating, because they don't have the true Atmos system.
> 
> ...


In Dolby Atmos for Gaming, it is usually enabled; it is enabled on mine, both headphones and speakers.
TrueHD Atmos can be decoded by VLC. VLC can use spatial API.
I am only interested in headphones, as my tablet's speaker config is not excellent.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello @alanfox2000 @Alan Finote and @Dj Urko, I just install the Driver of @alanfox2000, the UAD Driver Mod Version 6.0.1.8614 and I noticed that service UWP of Sound Blaster make difference Stopped or in running, but, in running don't work the App.
The Realtek Audio Console there's no problem, it's perfect and beautiful.
I Just want the Sound Blaster Connect works, doesn't matter if is with X 720º or Cinema 5, if works I'm OK  .
Pictures bellow describle better my problem.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 26, 2019)

@Diogo Silva if your driver is supposed to be HDA, UAD will never work properly in your pc if you want sound blaster to work go to first page and download the mod from my link and install it I cant help you to run sound blaster on another mod like Lynnmod or something else and dont post things for different mods here please or just go ask for help in another threads and respect the conditions of this thread please who is supposed to be only for my mod


----------



## aQi (Mar 26, 2019)

Please list realtek models which are supported.


----------



## astroastro (Mar 26, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @astroastro I dont know if enterprise is supported but your device id is already supported by the driver try to update to latest insider build if its supported then install the driver



Thx, will try and update!


----------



## Diogo Silva (Mar 26, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Diogo Silva if your driver is supposed to be HDA, UAD will never work properly in your pc if you want sound blaster to work go to first page and download the mod from my link and install it I cant help you to run sound blaster on another mod like Lynnmod or something else and dont post things for different mods here please or just go ask for help in another threads and respect the conditions of this thread please who is supposed to be only for my mod


Ok, I got it, it's true too.
Sorry 
Later, I will install your Driver


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 26, 2019)

Will those drivers maintain the option to separate the front and rear jacks/outputs, like the official drivers? See below:


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 26, 2019)

@SoNic67 Yes my driver mod support this option also with dolby and dts sound effects on headphones 2nd output


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 26, 2019)

Well... it didn't work. The DTS was insisting that I need to connect headphones (which I had) and the Dolby Home Theater was missing.
Back to my drivers.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 26, 2019)

@SoNic67 just because maybe you are installed different mod or something else or you dont know how to install my driver mod in the link on page 1 dolby home theatre is not missing also dts audio is fully supported in my driver mod  long time ago. Just why waste your time here...…


----------



## jaymeluccas (Mar 27, 2019)

today, what is the best equalizer for a 5.1 analog output system?
Does the boom 3d work for 5.1 analog outputs?


----------



## JediMindTricks (Mar 27, 2019)

Would these moded drivers be compatible with my Maximus V Formula?


----------



## Mach11978 (Mar 27, 2019)

ok  so i tried a bunch stuck all i now is i have an x370 tiachi  and for some reason like noyhing can be tested in real teck uses 3.1 mm because  optical cable is the worst i just want high explosions in moviws and games i have z5500s why is that so hard to accomplish


----------



## Daligey (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello, it is will be working on Windows 7?
P.S Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 27, 2019)

@Daligey No Windows 7 is not supported


----------



## Daligey (Mar 27, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Daligey No Windows 7 is not supported


This mod will be working on Windows 10 LTSB?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 27, 2019)

Works only in Windows 10. Minimum version is 15063.


----------



## Daligey (Mar 28, 2019)

The installer don't launch GenKGA.exe.
Error 0xc000007b.
And after installing don't working Sound Blaster connect.


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 28, 2019)

Anyone have a link to a new update? The file on onedrive doesnt enable Atmos anymore. 

Which driver version that is the latest keeps atmos unlocked in windows?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 28, 2019)

@Daligey the kga is inside installer and it launch automatically this driver only works on windows 10 insider builds 19h1 (latest insider builds) older versions of windows are not supported


----------



## Daligey (Mar 28, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Daligey the kga is inside installer and it launch automatically this driver only works on windows 10 insider builds 19h1 (latest insider builds) older versions of windows are not supported


Thanks for the answer, I install driver on Windows 10 (17763) and everything works except Sound Blaster (Writes that the audiodevice is not detected).


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 28, 2019)

@Daligey try to download GenKGA3.1 from my link on page 1 end execute it as Administrator also the driver is supposed to run sound blaster connect UWP APP desktop app is not supported and tell me if its work or not


----------



## Daligey (Mar 28, 2019)

GenKGA write that system don't find VCRUNTIME140.dll. ( Microsoft visual C++ is updated).


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 28, 2019)

@Daligey I cant help you anymore you must to execute GenKGA3.1 who does not require somethings like that otherwise you cant run sound blaster connect UWP also it has so much different versions of visual c++ redistributable packages 2012, 2013, until 2017


----------



## Daligey (Mar 28, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Daligey I cant help you anymore you must to execute GenKGA3.1 who does not require somethings like that otherwise you cant run sound blaster connect UWP


I'll probably reinstall Windows 10, maybe this will help.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 28, 2019)

@Daligey try to update to the latest insider build on fast ring to version build 18362 or try to download c++ redistributable 2012 x86 x64, 2013 x86 x64 and 2017 x86 x64 from microsoft


----------



## Daligey (Mar 28, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Daligey try to update to the latest insider build on fast ring to version build 18362 or try to download c++ redistributable 2012 x86 x64, 2013 x86 x64 and 2017 x86 x64 from microsoft


I am a launch Sound Blaster, at first start GenKGA on Windows 7, after copy from SoftwareLock files, and on Windows 10 paste 
their in SoftwareLock.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 28, 2019)

@Daligey and its working now?

@JediMindTricks if you have Realtek chip normally it will work you can  try to install on windows 10 insider build


----------



## Daligey (Mar 28, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Daligey and its working now?
> 
> @JediMindTricks if you have Realtek chip normally it will work you can  try to install on windows 10 insider build


Yes, but rear speakers in 4.0 system don't working.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 28, 2019)

@Daligey To Enable Surround speakers on 4.0 5.1 or 7.1 you must set dolby digital plus to music (virtualizer off) and dolby home theatre v4 to movie (virtualizer on) or speaker fill checkbox in sound manager if you have


----------



## Daligey (Mar 28, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Daligey To Enable Surround speakers on 4.0 5.1 or 7.1 you must set dolby digital plus to music (virtualizer off) and dolby home theatre v4 to movie (virtualizer on) or speaker fill checkbox in sound manager if you have


Thank you very much, i'll try tomorrow.

@Dj Urko I'm sorry, but I have a problem. When in Windows sound enable Quadrophonic, his write that format not supported by device, but if disable all sound effects - Quadrophonic is working.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 29, 2019)

@Daligey why dont try 5.1 without use center and subwoofer and uncheck bass management in sound manager that's just because maybe dolby home theatre dont support 4.0 only 5.1 or 7.1


----------



## Daligey (Mar 29, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @Daligey why dont try 5.1 without use center and subwoofer and uncheck bass management in sound manager that's just because maybe dolby home theatre dont support 4.0 only 5.1 or 7.1


Thank you very much, everything works.


----------



## Diegosky1405 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi guys, i have a very old version of this mod running just fine and wanted to upgrade without screwing up. How can i do it ?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 29, 2019)

@Diegosky1405 you must have windows 10 latest insider build 19h1 first then you download the latest mod from the link on page 1 post 1 and follow the steps to install


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 31, 2019)

@FUTURE_SOLDIER
This is straight warez. You risk bans for that. Remove these posts.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 31, 2019)

Dont go there please its always viruses and spy/malware you waste your time and risk. There is no more cracked softwares like before (AIR, H20 and etc) they are stopped to crack when the torrent sites goes down and stopped to works.

@OMER Remove the link from your post please


----------



## OMER (Mar 31, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> Dont go there please its always viruses and spy/malware you waste your time and risk. There is no more cracked softwares like before (AIR, H20 and etc) they are stopped to crack when the torrent sites goes down and stopped to works.
> 
> @OMER Remove the link from your post please



I removed my replied post, when i tried it last year it didn't worked, it does not shown any signs of viruses Why are you so concerned about Razor Surround Sound ?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Mar 31, 2019)

@OMER no I want to tell that there is no more cracked apps if you want razer surround just buy the license for this plugin or boom 3d the same thing dont waste the time to find apps with crack because the sites are not secured and those sites are full with malware. The same thing you are win iphone10 so go to this site ... ok but repond a 100 questions so finally its a scam and you are not winner of iphone10


----------



## Luckyfactory7 (Apr 4, 2019)

Excuse me, I have a problem. when I installed everything, I activated the settings of everything and it sounds exactly the same, it does not change anything, the dolby ect equalizers do not move. and before I had an older version that worked, I do not know what I did. but no effect works. motherboard b350 prime plus


----------



## nerzwerk (Apr 4, 2019)

Is there an actual realtek driver only with dolby atmos? I don't want so much extra stuff  Would be great.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 4, 2019)

@Luckyfactory7 this driver work only on windows 10 latest insider build. so you must to update you windows build.

@nerzwerk all theses stuffs can be switched on and off you can use only one as you wish. that's just because tomorrow you will want to use other plugin than atmos so you can choise all together or one by one and Dolby digital ouput is PCEE4 stuff (dolby Home Theatre V4) Dolby atmos is not intended to bring the ouput format via spdif.


----------



## nerzwerk (Apr 4, 2019)

@Dj Urko

Ok thank you. In the sound option under the tab sound blaster: if i untick the field (disable enhancements) none of the programs work anymore. Is that the intention to disable all enhance effects?

And I can't find sound blaster or nahimic but I install them so where can I find the options?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 4, 2019)

@nerzwerk every enhancer has On/OFF button do not use disable enhancements because it disable all. when you install the driver using setup normally you got a message to install nahimic and sound blaster also for PCEE4 and DDP you must to click always yes and next. I cant create more facility installer like this one in the link on page 1 this is normal installer and for every plugin you receive a message window to install or not install after that the apps is stored in start menu apps and what options you want to find? if you have a problem uninstall the driver and install it again also it work on windows 10 latest insider builds so 14393, 15063, 17763 builds are not supported. Latest insider build now in the moment is build 18362


----------



## M'aiq the Liar (Apr 5, 2019)

I've deleted driver through devices manager, rebooted (after reboot default driver was installed by system as i noticed), installed your .exe, rebooted and sound has gone. System even didn't show from Sounds panel that received any sound. And none of equalizers worked either. Also some of redistributable packs were already installed as i saw in console. Could this be the reason? 

I have WIndows 10 pro build 17763.379 and os version 1809. Should I install insider build?


----------



## nicolasasaf (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi, Dj Urko, i tried install the mod but i got a error and don´t no how to fix. Could you help me please ??? 
Thank you, God bless your life !


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 5, 2019)

nicolasasaf said:


> Hi, Dj Urko, i tried install the mod but i got a error and don´t no how to fix. Could you help me please ???
> Thank you, God bless your life !


Try enabling Developer Mode: "*Windows 10 Settings > Update and Security > For Developers and Enable Developer Mode*". After, try the installation again.


----------



## myevit (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi fellas! I know I might miss it but I am having trouble to make my SPDIF run 5.1 
I have GA Z370M-DS3H connected optically to sonos soundbar 
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/Z370M-DS3H-rev-1
All I can get is 2 channels

Thanks!


----------



## M'aiq the Liar (Apr 5, 2019)

nicolasasaf said:


> Hi, Dj Urko, i tried install the mod but i got a error and don´t no how to fix. Could you help me please ???
> Thank you, God bless your life !


I guess I had same errors in console. But most of them were because of newer packs version installed. Also had same theatre error but didn't pay much attention.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 5, 2019)

@M'aiq the Liar you must to install latest insider build with framework 3.0 enabled and developer mode enabled then install the driver. you can find net framework 3.0 3.5 in control panel - programs and features - add windows features on or off. Latest Windows insider build is version 18362 in the moment you must to update it on fast ring


----------



## Snk3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @M'aiq the Liar you must to install latest insider build with framework 3.0 enabled and developer mode enabled then install the driver. you can find net framework 3.0 3.5 in control panel - programs and features - add windows features on or off. Latest Windows insider build is version 18362 in the moment you must to update it on fast ring



Then it works only in W10 lastest version? Onedrive is not working?


----------



## nicolasasaf (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi, enabled the developer mode and installed all the plugins and gives two errors, what should i do ? 
Thanks ! 
My pc setup is: i7 2600k, asus p8z77v-lx, gtx 660, and im using a akg earphone, dont know if its important but, is that


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 6, 2019)

@nicolasasaf in this situation you uninstall the driver via programs and features then restart the pc and then install the driver again and click yes to promt a messages to install the plugins correctly. Dolby home theatre v4 requires net framework 3.0 or 3.5 you must to activate it.


----------



## Snk3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @nicolasasaf in this situation you uninstall the driver via programs and features then restart the pc and then install the driver again and click yes to promt a messages to install the plugins correctly. Dolby home theatre v4 requires net framework 3.0 or 3.5 you must to activate it.



I have installed your driver and it works pretty fine, but I got only X-Fi MB5, DTS Audio, DTS Interactive (for SPDIF) and some others DTS effects who I can't change, but no Nahimic, or Dolby Atmos, Digital Live and others effects. This last driver should have it? My board: GA AX370 Gaming 3. And thank you for the great driver, it works very fine.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 6, 2019)

Snk3 said:


> I have installed your driver and it works pretty fine, but I got only X-Fi MB5, DTS Audio, DTS Interactive (for SPDIF) and some others DTS effects who I can't change, but no Nahimic, or Dolby Atmos, Digital Live and others effects. This last driver should have it? My board: GA AX370 Gaming 3. And thank you for the great driver, it works very fine.


Sure you are not using Finote's mod?


----------



## Snk3 (Apr 6, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Sure you are not using Finote's mod?



Sorry for my confusing


----------



## KingOtto (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Very very sorry, but just new here to this forum and consider me a dummy. 

I've been trying to make sense out of all these 101 pages, but they (in total) are quite confusing to me.
Here's what I need to know (and want to accomplish):

I have an ASUS p8Z77-V mobo with ALC 892 chip onboard.
I need it to work with Dolby Digital Live and DTS connect over optical in the most perfect way with the best drivers and Windows 10 support (1809 fully updated).

Can somebody please please help me and tell me what I need to download (please include the proper links) and what I need to install in what order??? So that I, being a dummy, will understand?
Then will I be able to use e.g. Atmos as well? Dolby Digital 4 (???), any other new apps, and how do I get those things to work? I now only have the ASUS HD audio manager, but would love to be able to have more settings and alternatives, but those are all things I  don't know anything about… 
So what other tools will I be able to use and will they be included or do I need to download those as well. If so, where and what?

Sorry for my enormous amount of questions, I just want to be sure that what I will install will indeed work and may give more options and better sound. I now have driver version 6.0.1.8606 installed, replaced two dll's I found somewhere and have only Dolby Digital Live (5.1) available. However, If I try to change central width (between center and side-speakers) in the DTS-connect tab (see slider in image below), it does not make any difference at all. Many thanks to you all for your kind reply!!!

KingOtto


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 8, 2019)

@KingOtto the download link for dolby mod and creative is in on page 1 post 1 the onedrive link. it has also guide to install and you must to run windows 10 insider build you will get dolby atmos, dolby home theatre v4, dolby digital plus, sound blaster 720, DTS Audio and Nahimic also dolby digital over SPDIF. The link is between the screenshots on post 1


----------



## KingOtto (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi Dj Urko, Thanks for your reply!
So, that link is still the actual driver, or do you update that link with the latest driver all the time? 
Can you perhaps explain why I need the insider build? Ever since the first post, many items of the insiders build have been implemented in official releases? Or am i wrong?
Can you confirm these drivers will also work with my configuration/ALC 892?

Thanks again,
KingOtto


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 8, 2019)

@KingOtto yes alc 892 is supported perhaps the driver will work on build 17763 I am not sure I have made this mod on 19h1 insider builds but you can try to install it. No much things are different in insider builds than official release but you can try to install it on your build if its not working then update to insider build. my link is always on page 1 between the screenshots of the plugins and every time when I change something I upload there also is the one of the latest version driver mod version 8627


----------



## alundra009 (Apr 10, 2019)

Is this normal guys? after installing it. even when the application is turned off the CPU usage is still very high.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 10, 2019)

alundra009 said:


> Is this normal guys? after installing it. even when the application is turned off the CPU usage is still very high.
> View attachment 120732


Not normal. Are you using @Dj Urko 's mod?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 10, 2019)

@alundra009 try to restart this service


----------



## furkaan70 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi, consider me as an another dummy. I followed your steps and installed the mod. The installation progress was done without errors. But after that I couldnt open the programs. When I navigated through C:\Program Files\DJ Urko Productions\Realtek Mod, i saw that all 893 files are empty. thus nothing works at all. I dont know what is the problem can you help me?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## alundra009 (Apr 12, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @alundra009 try to restart this service


Hi, I already tried restarting the service and solve the problem before reading your reply. Thanks anyway.


----------



## KingOtto (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi DJ Urko,
I must thank you! Sound is like what it was under Windows 7, finally!!! Thanks to your great drivers... I love it!!!
Everything seems to work, amazing. Just and only one thing, I can't select DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live in the ASUS UI

Not really a problem, it works nonetheless and also  my balance between center and main speakers works again!

So I did not have to install insider built!!! Did not first have to uninstall former driver... Just installed yours over it and voila!!!

So you made me extremely happy!


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 12, 2019)

@KingOtto You have only dolby digital output via spdif you can find dolby digital in advanced tab ouput formats in sound control panel digital audio properties like the screenshots in post 1 this ouput format is not linked to sound manager it is linked to sound control panel. Tu parle francais?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 13, 2019)

NEW DRIVER RELEASED IN *THIS POST
ENJOY IT!!!*


----------



## KingOtto (Apr 13, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> @KingOtto You have only dolby digital output via spdif you can find dolby digital in advanced tab ouput formats in sound control panel digital audio properties like the screenshots in post 1 this ouput format is not linked to sound manager it is linked to sound control panel. Tu parle francais?



Oui, j'ai trouvé ça mon ami


----------



## KingOtto (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi Dj Urko,
Just one small question more (sorry to ask). In order to view some online movies and e.g. Netflix, I need to disable all extra sound effects before I can watch the video's. Any idea if I can prevent this necessity? Maybe I missed a setting somewhere?





Many thanks, KingOtto


----------



## tayyar86 (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello Alan

I have got an Asus H81M-D mobo with realtek 5.1 analog sound. If I use the Asus provided driver (which is old, 7700 something) I get full 5.1 sound with the manager app indicating all the three jacks are outputs. 

I have a creative 4.1 analog system and I'm using a separate another speaker for center (I disabled subwoofer in the manager app as my 4.1 system kind of handles it by the front output cable). 

However, your drivers, while they are good, show me 5.1 and 7.1 systems. The 5.1 system has no rear output, it has sides output and when I'm playing audio through them, the sound comes from both front and rear speakers, as sides is a mixed of the two.

7.1 setup has rears but its center/subwoofer channel is screwed up, I can't attach my separate speaker to center/subwoofer jack, it doesn't show up as an output but only line in. And the center channel comes from both front speakers.

Can you fix it please?

Thank you


----------



## KingOtto (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi DJ Urko, all,
Also, when DTS connect is enabled in this window (see my previous post above), TuneIn radio will not stream any radio channels.
Then also the window below (app DTS audio) does not react to ANY button I click.

Hope (any of) you can help me out to have Netflix, TuneIn radio, Youtube work when I have DTS Connect enabled in improvements tab settings.




Many Thanks,

KingOtto


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 16, 2019)

KingOtto said:


> Hi DJ Urko, all,
> Also, when DTS connect is enabled in this window (see my previous post above), TuneIn radio will not stream any radio channels.
> Then also the window below (app DTS audio) does not react to ANY button I click.
> 
> ...


This enhancer doesn't work with anything beyond stereo.


----------



## huylq202 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi Dj Urko . I have this problem, when i open Dolby Home theater or dolby. i try install many times, and at the CMD window its show i have installed higher version. So how can i fix this.


----------



## ScrooW (Apr 20, 2019)

I installed the new build of windows 10 [1903] and from what I saw something in the audio was modified and it was not 100%, the update is not yet available for everyone but it soon will be.

I ended up going back to 1809.

or wait a little before updating until the Dj Urko makes a new compatible version.

---


@Dj Urko I wanted to ask for a favor when I make the new version of the driver, it would not be possible to do a separate only with Dolby Atmos for Gaming, DTS and Dolby Digital Plus. I would be very grateful, for to me Quality> Quantity.


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 20, 2019)

ScrooW said:


> I installed the new build of windows 10 [1903] and from what I saw something in the audio was modified and it was not 100%, the update is not yet available for everyone but it soon will be.
> 
> I ended up going back to 1809.
> 
> ...


Are you interested with only one enhancement?


----------



## Jayce (Apr 20, 2019)

ScrooW said:


> I installed the new build of windows 10 [1903] and from what I saw something in the audio was modified and it was not 100%, the update is not yet available for everyone but it soon will be.
> 
> I ended up going back to 1809.
> 
> ...


Multiple Enhancer can distorted sound quality and cause latency. Single is better.


----------



## ScrooW (Apr 20, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Are you interested with only one enhancement?




I wanted the combo dolby atmos for gaming + the DTS of the pack of the Urko these two already they serve me very well. 



Jayce said:


> Multiple Enhancer can distorted sound quality and cause latency. Single is better.



Yes!

Nowadays I only use Dolby atmos for gaming + DTS. Being the previous driver to which Dk Urko added the soundblaster.


----------



## davidm71 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi,

I have ALC1220 and installed the installer but it didn't work. Using SPDIF digital out. The first page said to use a different installer but theres no link?

On Winver 1809.

Also got a couple error messages in the command window during installation that newer package version already installed.

Thanks


----------



## grich (Apr 22, 2019)

Alan, for several of your previous drivers, like 2019_3_01 you can install both Dolby Digital Plus Theater and Dolby Home Theater.  Is there a way to force both programs to show a tray icon at the same time?


----------



## EvolutionXIII (Apr 22, 2019)

I've reached my breaking point with this now. I've tried everything including disabling effect and even fully reinstalling the drivers using ddu beforehand. No matter what I do there is either a crackling sound in my 5.1 speaker audio or the sound is fading in & out while sounding distorted. There is also a reverb effect on voices that I can't seem to disable. I'm on windows 10 18362.53 which is what is recommended. I even experience the same problems with Alan Finote's drivers as well.


----------



## grich (Apr 22, 2019)

I can help with the crackling, but fading in and out I cannot help with.
possible solution 1) https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ltek-HD-Audio-(UAD)&highlight=realtek+popping first post about MSI utility try that first

2) Then this :









I guess you got an ASUS mobo?


----------



## davidm71 (Apr 24, 2019)

So no one knows if there is ALC1220 Support??

Thanks


----------



## ador250 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi, I have a Dell laptop from 2013 which has Conexant audio chip and has no official driver for windows 10. What is the best thing I could install to boost my audio ?


----------



## Ouin (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello ladies and gentleman.
I will be honest, i have gone through some of these pages but i don't understand 90% of what is going on so i will keep my questions simple.
I have some decent headphones (Sennheiser HD8 Dj) and they are plugged in to my Sabertooth x79 motherboard. Also Windows 10 version is 1809 and OS build is 17763.437
Considering what i have, i just want the best sound for music and some times games.
Should i install all of this, just some of it or it's not for me?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ScrooW (Apr 26, 2019)

Ouin said:


> Hello ladies and gentleman.
> I will be honest, i have gone through some of these pages but i don't understand 90% of what is going on so i will keep my questions simple.
> I have some decent headphones (Sennheiser HD8 Dj) and they are plugged in to my Sabertooth x79 motherboard. Also Windows 10 version is 1809 and OS build is 17763.437
> Considering what i have, i just want the best sound for music and some times games.
> ...




I'm no expert, but the best combination I've found so far is dolby atmos for gaming + dts. Leave only those two that you like.


----------



## Szaboo41 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi! I have a CMedia 8738 SX sound card, it has any modded drivers? 
it sounds terrible with original drivers.
Please send me modded driver


----------



## HeavyThumper (Apr 27, 2019)

Just tried this on my MSI GT70 - I use a Toslink digital connection for my surround sound system and an analog connection to my headphones.  This has overall been the best sound I've gotten on Windows 10 - Thanks!.  Couple issues:

1.  The DTS Audio app always shows "DTS Audio processing is bypassed for direct multi-channel output".  What triggers this?
2.  The Realtek HD Audio Manager seems more limited than the version I previously I had installed.  In particular, I'm not able to re-define the analog jacks and more importantly I can't split the microphone definition between the built-in and the external analog.
3.  While I was enjoying the sound (both digital & analog) it took quite a bit of fiddling to get the microphone to work.  Finally selecting "Disable all sound effects" in the Microphone Properties got it functional.  But I would like to be able to use the Creative and/or Nahimic enhancements.  Any ideas?

Otherwise thanks very much for this package!


----------



## imnambarn (Apr 28, 2019)

how to set hotkey for scout mode
soundblaster connect 2


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi everyone So... Dolby atmos in spatial sound is fixed in the last build 19h1 18362 So you can use also with the modded driver for those who want Dolby atmos for headphones in spatial format


----------



## Paramount (Apr 29, 2019)

davidm71 said:


> So no one knows if there is ALC1220 Support??
> 
> Thanks



I have the same codec and it work great


----------



## imnambarn (Apr 30, 2019)

7.1 work with soundblaster calibration but when it's done it's not work anymore need help
ALC1150


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 30, 2019)

Note for all of you Sound blaster is not multichannel audio decoder like dolby PCEE4, Sound blaster is affect only front channels in multichannel configuration and to enable surround speakers use Movie profile in PCEE4 UI app or Speaker fill checkbox in Sound manager With bass management checkbox


----------



## PerfectWave (May 1, 2019)

hey guys do you know how to enable the realtek control panel in w10 ver 1809? thannk you in advance.


----------



## knightvision (May 1, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I always did the old Alternative method with modded dll on windows 1803 since a few years from win 7 / 10 . Quick and easy and it worked. Now i changed my Motherboard to: Gigabyte Z390 AORUS PRO with Realtek® ALC1220-VB codec.
Now the simple method does not work anymore. What can i do now? i only need to activate DDL or DTS as option, other full things i see people speak about like home theatre and atmos i dont care about.
Just want DDL and DTS in the option screen as before in windows.  Whats the fastest way to enable for now? i have taken the last realtek driver from my motherboard supplier. But with these new realtek installation files/setup there is no similar file anymore what matches the modded dll.  PLease help thanks for the reply. So give me the right post link i must download and install. (because there many posts)


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 1, 2019)

@knightvision this thread is for dolby digital ouput via spdif mod the download link is on page 1 post 1 I think that alc1220 is supported but you must try the driver works good in latest update of windows 10 build 18362 so this is dolby mod if you looking for dts mod try another thread


----------



## knightvision (May 1, 2019)

Hi i always did it for the spdif, i use that. Always did the Alternative method. I want DD and DTS.... so you say try your dj urko file?
So that has not the DTS option in windows anymore like the old method?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 1, 2019)

@knightvision I dont understand you this is driver mod and not the patched dlls this driver mod is only for dolby digital look the screenshots on post 1 the download link is also there I cant help you anymore


----------



## knightvision (May 1, 2019)

Yes i need the normal patched DLL method for output optical via spdif, you dont have the information?
Because the old method does not work for me with the new codec.


----------



## knightvision (May 2, 2019)

It worked for me with the alan fox driver, i have: Gigabyte Z390 AORUS PRO with Realtek® ALC1220-VB codec.   i choose the DTS option.  (windows 1803)


----------



## MAOCUBO (May 2, 2019)

hi everyone,
@Dj Urko, i need your help, i have a 5.1 speakers system connected through SPDIF, in the advance tab i have the default format set to dolby digital, dolby home theater V4 is on and the virtual surround is check and the slider is maxed out, but only the two front speakers work, how can i set the dolby digital to play in 5.1 sound? 

PS: Audio Codec: ALC892

thanks


----------



## LJWsan (May 5, 2019)

Ps, anyone have any idea why DHT &DD+ not working?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2019)

So Latest Insider build which is build 18890 DTS Sound Inbound is available to download into the Store for Spatial sound. ok can someone has trying to get this to work because I always get this error. Thank you.


----------



## Chao (May 5, 2019)

I have installed successfully and I can hear the sound.
But the sound is very strange, like mix lots of effects.
My codec is ALC1220, MB is Gigabyte H370 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI


----------



## EvolutionXIII (May 5, 2019)

Can I uninstall this driver from the control panel and install an older version of the Realtek drivers to use with this mod? Will that mess up the Dolby and other stuff from this mod? For some reason, my rear speaker's volume is extremely low even with surround sound enabled. More importantly, is there any way to stop this from auto-updating itself? Not sure if its the Realtek drivers or the nahimic or soundblaster app but something keeps telling me to restart because the audio driver has been updated.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2019)

@EvolutionXIII if you set dolby home theatre v4 to movie you will enable surround speakers by dolby pro logic decoder if you want full might surround speakers and center use speaker fill checkbox in Realtek sound manager also with bass management checkbox if your driver is automatically updated uninstall via control panel and install the mod correctly


----------



## EvolutionXIII (May 5, 2019)

@Dj Urko I managed to get it working properly by installing just the dolby and leaving out others from install. Oddly enough, I don't get the constant crackling I was getting before and my audio sounds so much better. It doesn't make much sense as I had soundblaster and nahimic effects disabled but something was still messing with my sound giving voices a sort of reverb effect that I couldn't disable. Also, is dts connect the equivalent speaker fill? because that's how I got the rear speakers to activate this time even though I know I had it activated before.


----------



## Solve3 (May 7, 2019)

Someone have this problem of atmos,nihimic and other app installed through .appx 
It just force close when starting the app.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## DarkGF (May 9, 2019)

My mic keep echo sound from my computer(My friend's voice, My games) to discord, It only happens when i install modded version but when i turn back to normal one. No more echo.
Can you do something?

Dolby .... and Sound Blaster work fine execpt Echo Cancellation from Sound Blaster, It make mic sound cracking.
In speaker format doesn't Dolby in first page picture. Is it normal?


----------



## dumbet (May 9, 2019)

Hello...
So is there any mod that has the latest version with the Dolby atmos for headphones?


----------



## horze (May 13, 2019)

HI there, im sorry to ask a few silly questions,, but i am so so confused..... i been reading through so many posts or so many different threads.. it keeps forwarding me to different threads and posts.....and am completed confused what drivers there are
it seems to me there are 3 set's of drivers?
one by alan finote
another by Dj urko
and another by alan fox

can anyone tell me if i am correct or they are all the same driver.. so utterly confused as there are posts of all on each others threads..

I have an older system that has the Realtek HD ALC889A .. am running win 10 64bit and currently use the digital out .. currently using the coaxial orange port toa  dolby digital cambridge soundworks 5.1 which i play alot of music from, and the rare occasional game

Realtek driver of 2.81 works fine and i get HD audio manager but the driver has issues when returning from sleep.. i get alot of popping sounds when resumed... (funny enough its resolved by muting the pc, for a split second and then it goes away)..
R2.82 does not have this popping issue however.. i lose the hd manager with version r2.82

Lookin at these various unlocked drivers you's have posted... they look awesome.. great job!.. but im little confused which one i should be headed to install.

Sorry again for the stupid questions.. im just soo soo confused with the many posts.
Also great to see so many people continuing helping each other out with issues....


----------



## grich (May 13, 2019)

Any of them is fine.  It comes down to the features you want - some of the drivers feature DTS instead of Dolby Digital Live, others feature added 3rd party stuff like SoundBlaster stuff, others will add DDP or DT4.  

I can tell you pretty much all of them will sound better than what your motherboard, or Realtek gave you for drivers.  

You're in a candy store and nobody's watching so try everything and make notes as to what features you want and which set of drivers sound better on your system.


----------



## horze (May 13, 2019)

Thanks Grich,
i just installed the dj urko driver.. everything installed fine.. however none of the effects seem to do anything on any of the extra programs
I did notice while installed .. it was trying to install a certain program in cmd prompt and was highlighted red. something about the current version on windows is newer than the one trying to be installed
thanks


----------



## grich (May 14, 2019)

One of the soundblaster versions 360 something no longer works with recent versions of windows.  One of the more recent versions of the drivers in the last month has another version of soundblaster (an older version) that will work.

Nahimic I would not bother with.  It is badly flawed and will take up almost all your cpu cycles due to a bug.  There is no fix for this that anyone's aware of.  

That leaves you with soundblaster and, choosing between Dolby digtal theater 4 or Dolby Digital Plus, although 1-2 driver versions somehow had both working at the same time


----------



## horze (May 15, 2019)

Thanks Grich,
i ended up uninstalling dj urko driver as none of the software had an effect
I now have installed Alan finote driver and is working great
Thankyou Alan
Thanks for your help aswell Grich


----------



## RyuzakiL0826 (May 16, 2019)

Still can't get to work Alan Finote's latest driver (no sound coming out on my Swanz M10 Speakers) on Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 using ALC 1220. The previous version of his own make (Realtek v6.0.1.8603) is working though, but hoping he could use that source and update it to the latest version.  

Btw. I'm on Windows 10 build 1809 (updated to the latest available for that build)


----------



## Hlafordlaes (May 16, 2019)

davidm71 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have ALC1220 and installed the installer but it didn't work. Using SPDIF digital out. The first page said to use a different installer but theres no link?
> 
> ...



I have the same setup. After many trials and tribulations, I've realized that the main issues are that (1) the driver model has shifted from HDA to UAD, listed as *Realtek(R) Audio* in Device Manager, and not the older and incompatible *Realtek High Definition Audio*, meaning I must search for those or use the version provided by my motherboard maker, and (2) the new App does not show any DTS or other advanced settings I am used to. As of this writing, I have supplemented the UAD version with the Microsoft Update Catalog; namely searching for "Realtek Media 1809" and downloading the Windows 10, version 1809 and later, Servicing Drivers,Windows 10, version 1809 and later, Upgrade & Servicing Drivers, version 6.0.1.8673, dated 04/02/2019, size 9.9 MB.

All this by following online suggestions. But the Realtek Console still does not list any special features, such as DTS. However, if you:

right click on the speaker icon in the Taskbar
left click on Sounds
click the Playback tab
select your speakers and click the Properties tab
click the Supported Formats tab
test for DTS or Dolby Digital

... you find out all is working as one might wish (Dolby is lower volume). For playback testing, I like to use Potplayer, in which I can force playback speaker options and so forth and test. All seems fine and dandy; no need for new drivers, just an updated App to directly see and test DTS, which I've seen in this thread is in the works for future MS release.


----------



## bat12344 (May 17, 2019)

I installed on Windows 8 the latest version. It didn't work, but when I changed my Windows and installed 10 it worked.


----------



## grich (May 19, 2019)

the newest drivers require newest version of Windows 10.  I believe the release notes for this says as much.  Should also say in the inf file.  This is a Realtek thing and nothing to do with the modders.


----------



## dumbet (May 21, 2019)

So I successfully installed the mod but for some reason everything is bass boosted like 200% any one have any idea on how to stop my computer from ear raping me?


----------



## netRAT (May 22, 2019)

Is there a way to only add the ASIO driver component to an existing non modded Realtek driver install?
Or alternatively, install only barebone modded driver with ASIO but without any additional services/enhancers?


----------



## StudMuffin (May 27, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital Output via SPDIF and HDMI.View attachment 116241View attachment 116155
> 
> ...


thanks for your help


----------



## Sound_n00bie (May 27, 2019)

Hi OP, I am kinda new to this so please bear with me. I was following your instructions for installing the software, but after restarting the PC I get this error (pic attached).




I uninstalled all the drivers I had, prior to running the installation of the setup. I also restarted the PC again, but it did not work. I have Dell XPS 13 laptop if that helps. 
Could you please help?


----------



## denywinarto (May 27, 2019)

Hello, is there any way to make this work with windows server 2016?? I have alc1220 vb from aorus ultra and i'm having trouble finding the compatible driver. I have tried the instruction in wiki but it says this OS is not supported or something like that.

Edit, i found a working one here : https://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=57969


----------



## MINOTAVRS (Jun 2, 2019)

I have Asus ROG III Motherboard and i have installed successfully ur pack ... but I can't hear the sound. When i try to open dolby home app i get this message:
"the installed driver is for dolby advanced audio but the software application is dolby home theatre Please install a vallid driver"
What i doing wrong


----------



## gyq180 (Jun 3, 2019)

@*Dj Urko My new laptop only supports UAD versions of Realtek  drivers，I try your Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod, It's not working properly.  I try Official  HDA versions of Realtek  drivers， It's not working properly too. So, can i ask one  mod UAD versions drivers of Realtek  drivers? Thank you very much for your hard work！*


----------



## BobaBrett (Jun 5, 2019)

I have ALC 1220 with a Maximus Code IX Z270 MoBo, 1st install many errors on the cmd prompt towards at the end of install I then used Revo uninstaller, uninstalled the driver and the other sound applications. Second install I still encountered errors at the end of the install. Once I used the Reg tweak included Dolby Home Theater worked fine, along with all other sound app's. Not sure what the errors are the text fly's by to fast to read. 

Edit: Bass Is extremely heavy and I love bass but once I enable a sound enhancement the bass get out of control.. Back to HeSuVi till an update comes along.


----------



## Snk3 (Jun 6, 2019)

This driver works only in windows insider builds?


----------



## BobaBrett (Jun 6, 2019)

Snk3 said:


> This driver works only in windows insider builds?


No you can use the driver with other versions beside insider builds. Seems to be more compatible with anything lower than 1903.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 7, 2019)

Dear TechPowerUp members.

Thank you all for understanding and patience for me.

I came here to inform you that, in a few days, I will be posting here a Realtek driver in the UAD (Universal Audio Driver) mode.

Thank you all!!!

I greet you from here in Brazil !!!!!!


----------



## dareas (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi guys,
Drivers are working great for me, but I have a problem. When I plug in my headphones  in 3,5mm jack, the sound is coming out from both laptop speakers AND the headphones. How do I fix this? I want sound only from my heaphones, when I unplug them, I want to hear the speakers. I'm using windows 10x64 v1903, on an old ASUS G75VX. When I uninstall THIS driver, my sounds are working fine - speakers are not working when my headphones are plugged in.


----------



## grich (Jun 9, 2019)

See the part under Playback device?


----------



## dareas (Jun 9, 2019)

grich said:


> View attachment 124548
> 
> 
> 
> See the part under Playback device?



Where do I download this modern design Realtek control panel? When I install the driver, it has the old design and there is no "playback device" option. I get only "recording device".


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 9, 2019)

dareas said:


> Where do I download this modern design Realtek control panel? When I install the driver, it has the old design and there is no "playback device" option. I get only "recording device".


Take a screenshot of the panel you see.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 11, 2019)

NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8721.1*
DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
*NEW: REALTEK UAD - DCHU SOUND DRIVER*



Spoiler: ENHANCEMENTS



SOUND BLASTERX 720º
DOLBY ATMOS FOR GAMING
DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE - DTS INTERACTIVE (CHOOSE ONE)



*INCLUDES REALTEK AUDIO CONTROL APP.
INCLUDES MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ UWP RUNTIMES, FOR THE FACT OF ALL OTHER MS STORE APPS NEEDED THEM

IT IS NECESSARY THAT YOU ACTIVATE THE SIDELOAD OR DEVELOPER MODE IN "START \ CONFIGURATIONS \ UPDATE AND SAFETY \ FOR DEVELOPERS"*

*LINK TO DOWNLOAD*

TO THOSE WHO FOUND PROBLEMS IN THE INSTALLATION OF APPS REALTEK OR DOLBY, THE LINKS OF THE SAME IS FOUND BELOW (MICROSOFT STORE).
*REALTEK*
*DOLBY*



Spoiler: IMAGES



*SOUND BLASTERX 720º:





REALTEK AUDIO CONTROL APP:*




*DOLBY ATMOS FOR GAMING:*





GOOD RESORT TO ALL!
THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!


----------



## BobaBrett (Jun 11, 2019)

@[B]Alan Finote[/B]* what is the difference between Your mod and this mod? In the Update change log they say the same thing.  


Thank you for your hard work!*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 11, 2019)

BobaBrett said:


> @[B]Alan Finote[/B]* what is the difference between Your mod and this mod? In the Update change log they say the same thing.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your hard work!*


The UAD driver version is much lighter than the legacy, with the Realtek Manager in the form of UWP Application.
I'm starting the same work of drivermod from before, but now, using this structure, for being much lighter.


----------



## BobaBrett (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks for the information another question my default UAD & HDA Realtek drivers have a Amplifier boost or like a Gain boost besides the normal Volume UP. Anyway of me being able to update or use that UAD driver in combination to your driver. I doubt it but just asking. This Is The Asus UAD driver link I use.


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jun 11, 2019)

Sound blaster x720 doesn't work (your audio device cannot be detected).


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 11, 2019)

Sonyboi said:


> Sound blaster x720 doesn't work (your audio device cannot be detected).



Run this file and restart your computer, and see if it worked.


----------



## grich (Jun 11, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jun 11, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Run this file and restart your computer, and see if it worked.


Thanks @Alan Finote worked now


----------



## Skullknight33 (Jun 11, 2019)

Download Link on Onedrive is down , please re-upload and thank you for everything !


----------



## alanfox2000 (Jun 12, 2019)

*Update: Realtek High Definition Audio Driver [6.0.8621.1] [2019-06-12] by alanfox000*

+ Add Win10 19H1 support
+ Add DTS Interactive support
+ Fix Sound Blaster Connect unlock failed if Creative Audio Effects Component update

Download


----------



## Myrkin (Jun 12, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8721.1*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
> *NEW: REALTEK UAD - DCHU SOUND DRIVER*
> ...


Link is broken


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 12, 2019)

Myrkin said:


> Link is broken


I'll fix it. I will upload to MediaFire. Lately I'm having problems with OneDrive.



Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8721.1*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
> *NEW: REALTEK UAD - DCHU SOUND DRIVER*
> ...


FIXED LINK FOR THIS DRIVERPACK


----------



## caos901 (Jun 12, 2019)

just use the windows generic high definition audio driver and be done with it.  Lose the bloatware sitting in the tray.  It does nothing for you that you can't do by manuveuring through windows.  It just takes up system resources.


----------



## jamarns (Jun 13, 2019)

caos901 said:


> just use the windows generic high definition audio driver and be done with it.  Lose the bloatware sitting in the tray.  It does nothing for you that you can't do by manuveuring through windows.  It just takes up system resources.View attachment 124827


Yes, but speaker fill just emulates a surround sound environment, it even says it in the description. When I'm playing with games that make use of surround sound I want actual surround through S/PDIF not emulated surround sound, which cannot be achieved using your method.


----------



## KingOtto (Jun 14, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I'll fix it. I will upload to MediaFire. Lately I'm having problems with OneDrive.
> 
> 
> FIXED LINK FOR THIS DRIVERPACK



Hi friends,
Please tell me, should I install this driver for my ALC892 chip (connected SPDIF to my 5.1 amplifier) instead of DJ Urko's driver link on the first page of this thread, which works actually quite good?
Or is this for meant for some other hardware? 

Besides that, what's in it? DTS, Dolby Digital Live, Dolby Home theater v4, Nahimic? In other words, what to expect?

Thanks guys!


----------



## grich (Jun 14, 2019)

click on the word spoiler and see


----------



## leslyomg (Jun 15, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK DRIVERPACKS RELEASED
> DRIVER VERSION UPDATED TO *6.0.8721.1*
> DRIVER SIGNED WITH NEW CERTIFICATE
> *NEW: REALTEK UAD - DCHU SOUND DRIVER*
> ...



So, how should I install this pack? Could you explain in simple tasks? TYY!


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 15, 2019)

KingOtto said:


> Hi friends,
> Please tell me, should I install this driver for my ALC892 chip (connected SPDIF to my 5.1 amplifier) instead of DJ Urko's driver link on the first page of this thread, which works actually quite good?
> Or is this for meant for some other hardware?
> 
> ...


If your system works properly currently, do not mess anymore with it.


----------



## leslyomg (Jun 15, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I'll fix it. I will upload to MediaFire. Lately I'm having problems with OneDrive.
> 
> 
> FIXED LINK FOR THIS DRIVERPACK


Ive got a error trying to extract...


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 15, 2019)

leslyomg said:


> Ive got a error trying to extract...


Retry the download; I just downloaded the file and it extracted OK.


----------



## leslyomg (Jun 16, 2019)

Theres no realtek panel?



Alan Finote said:


> I'll fix it. I will upload to MediaFire. Lately I'm having problems with OneDrive.
> 
> 
> FIXED LINK FOR THIS DRIVERPACK



No way... mod totally broken for 18917...


----------



## debido666 (Jun 16, 2019)

This is what happened when I upgraded my motherboard from a
ASRock AB350M-HDV to a ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4.
That's Realtek ALC887 to Realtek ALC892.
Drivers/Mixer change from HDA to UAD based.
No more Realtek HD Audio Manager, replaced with Realtek Audio Console (1.3.183.0).
Windows 1903 fresh install.

The bad:
No more loudness control, I could do separate for headphones and external speakers.
No more EQ, also could program separate for each speaker device (output).
No more processor effects, etc.
No more virtual surround for stereo streams, I use this with my PCIe ATSC tuner card.
No longer the ability to choose external speaker or headphones, as two independent devices (output).
I can with the MICs (input).
I have to unplug the headphones when using external speakers, otherwise I will hear them too. Not good when turning things up.
This also gives more wear to the 1/8" jack on my case from plugging/unplugging, instead of redirecting audio per device through software.
I used to be able to do this ALC887 in windows volume countrol. Go back and forth from Headphones to Speakers.
When I try to use spatial sound for headphones, it disables 5.1/7.1 option for external speakers.

The same:
I can set lines in the back for 5.1/7.1 speaker setup.
I can still setup 5.1/7.1 room correction.
That's it.

This is a joke, right?

I can get back some of these options using a mod version of Sound Blaster Connect Cinema 5.
But, I shouldn't have to.

I feel like this is a downgrade.

Not a complaint at these drivers, more towards Realtek.


----------



## leslyomg (Jun 16, 2019)

debido666 said:


> This is what happened when I upgraded my motherboard from a
> ASRock AB350M-HDV to a ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4.
> That's Realtek ALC887 to Realtek ALC892.
> Drivers/Mixer change from HDA to UAD based.
> ...




I did the same... it will be a long night formatting my PC...


----------



## Màthair (Jun 16, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Driverpacks Released:
> Updated version to 6.0.1.8627
> 
> LINK TO DOWNLOAD
> ...




Eu preciso deste driver para o meu PC, você ainda tem o driver @Alan Finote ?...........É o único que funciona para o meu computador. Se não, eu preciso de um com as mesmas características.

Estas são as melhorias e outras que vc usou para criar o driver meu amigo: Creative Sound BlasterX 720°, Realtek Effects with SounzRealEXP / VoizRealEXP, A-Volute Nahimic v3, Samsung SoundAlive, VIA Audio Effects, Dolby Digital Plus.

Obrigado pelo seu tempo e atenção...........

Mathair.


----------



## YassinTheNerd (Jun 18, 2019)

Can someone please link me the most up-to-date/best folder?
I've seen like 20 download links each with their own set of instructions and I'm not sure about which one to use.


----------



## debido666 (Jun 19, 2019)

YassinTheNerd said:


> Can someone please link me the most up-to-date/best folder?
> I've seen like 20 download links each with their own set of instructions and I'm not sure about which one to use.











						Modded Realtek High Definition Audio Driver [6.0.8787.1] [Decrepated]
					






					puresoftapps.blogspot.com
				



Which links to:








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				











						realtek-high-definition-audio-driver-6.0.8621.1-dchu-sbc-15-06-2019
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 19, 2019)

debido666 said:


> Modded Realtek High Definition Audio Driver [6.0.8787.1] [Decrepated]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are latest stock uwp drivers. These are not modded drivers.


----------



## YassinTheNerd (Jun 20, 2019)

debido666 said:


> Modded Realtek High Definition Audio Driver [6.0.8787.1] [Decrepated]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
This doesn't include the crack for the dolby atmos and the DTS surround sound though.
Is there a link like the one posted at the very beginning of this thread but up to date and complete?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 21, 2019)

YassinTheNerd said:


> Thanks!
> This doesn't include the crack for the dolby atmos and the DTS surround sound though.
> Is there a link like the one posted at the very beginning of this thread but up to date and complete?


These are the latest stock drivers.
There are two driver modders on these forums here. They are:
DJUrko: This thread is DJUrko's. The First post is usually updated with the user's latest creations.
@Alan Finote thread: Realtek AIO (All-In-One) Driver Mod for Win7, Win8, Win8.1 & Win10 (POST YOUR MODS). The last posts of that thread often links to Finote's latest mod. User recently started with UWP style drivers.


----------



## YassinTheNerd (Jun 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> These are the latest stock drivers.
> There are two driver modders on these forums here. They are:
> DJUrko: This thread is DJUrko's. The First post is usually updated with the user's latest creations.
> @Alan Finote thread: Realtek AIO (All-In-One) Driver Mod for Win7, Win8, Win8.1 & Win10 (POST YOUR MODS). The last posts of that thread often links to Finote's latest mod. User recently started with UWP style drivers.


I thought the drivers would be as old as the post but they all seem to be very new, thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Megalodon (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello everyone, help me find a Realtek mod driver, a fresh version, I want exactly the same one here https://www.gizdev.com/get-dolby-at...k-mod-driver/?bs-comment-added=1#comment-6316 for Realtek HD Manager to work


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 24, 2019)

Megalodon said:


> Hello everyone, help me find a Realtek mod driver, a fresh version, I want exactly the same one here https://www.gizdev.com/get-dolby-at...k-mod-driver/?bs-comment-added=1#comment-6316 for Realtek HD Manager to work


I do not recommend that driver. Modded drivers on this forum are usually signed. That driver is unsigned. The source is unknown.


----------



## Megalodon (Jun 24, 2019)

Well, then tell me which one to download, and for Dolby Atmos to work in place with Realtek HD Dispatcher?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 24, 2019)

Megalodon said:


> Well, then tell me which one to download, and for Dolby Atmos to work in place with Realtek HD Dispatcher?


Try the first driver in this thread, it was recently updated.


----------



## Megalodon (Jun 24, 2019)

Will it be the same?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jun 24, 2019)

Even


Megalodon said:


> Will it be the same?View attachment 125605


There is all these enhancements, and more. Check the first post.


----------



## debido666 (Jun 25, 2019)

debido666 said:


> This is what happened when I upgraded my motherboard from a
> ASRock AB350M-HDV to a ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4.
> That's Realtek ALC887 to Realtek ALC892.
> Drivers/Mixer change from HDA to UAD based.
> ...



Well, I'm using these drivers now. https://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/12/realtek-modded-driver.html
And I just upgraded to 6.0.8742.1 over them with this update: https://github.com/pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic/releases
I now have Realtek Audio Console (1.3.184.0), which added "Swap Center / Subwoofer Output" and "Bass Management enhances or redirects frequencies below crossover point..." (I needed this for my Logitech X-540 speakers).

My work around for the switching back and forth between headphones/speakers is to use Sound Blaster Connect/Cinema 5 and unplug headphones when using external speakers. Still wish I could do it the old way...

Seems like the switch to UAD from HDA is still a work in progress from RealTek...


----------



## jayf95 (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks for this @Dj Urko After a few attempts, I eventually got this to install. I have a few bugs to report. Sorry if these have already been reported. 
1) Whenever my laptop is plugged in, I get this weird crackling noise in my headphones. It's strange, it only happens when the laptop (asus zenbook x430) is plugged in and is intermittent. It only happens when I'm watching a video or listening to music though, and immediately goes away when unplugged. This issue only occurred after I installed the codec and software. 
2) This is a very small issue, but I thought Id let you know. I'm impressed and glad to say that Dolby atmos, dolby home theatre, and dolby digital audio all installed correctly and are working well. However, Nahimic gives me an error saying its incompatible with my audio codec. Sound Blaster Connect says it cant connect to my audio device. DTS Sound works but seems to have no effect on audio. 
Thanks again for all your work on this.


----------



## Myrkin (Jul 1, 2019)

*What's wrong with me?* 
Reinstalled Windows (1903)...
Installed all drivers\programs - SB Connect - working fine.
About 2 days later, after reboot (without any win. updates or something another) - *Sound blaster x720 doesn't work (your audio device cannot be detected).*
Aaaaand! I can't repair it =\
Tried GENKga =\
Reinstall with or without internet, with or without antivirus, w\wo defender\firewall...
Just... tried to *RESET *windows install - nah, not working...
Only full reinstall - working, BUT! After 1 day - some sht...
Soooo, What's Wrong With Me?!

P.S. sorry for my English, writing as i can ^_^


----------



## BobaBrett (Jul 2, 2019)

@*Myrkin*

Did you turn off your antivirus? you can try to reboot holding shift + restart to get into the advanced reboot menu, then disable driver signature enforcement should be #7 on the menu. Other than that I don't see why even after a windows reformat it would not work..  Good Luck =)


----------



## Myrkin (Jul 2, 2019)

BobaBrett said:


> Did you turn off your antivirus? you can try to reboot holding shift + restart to get into the advanced reboot menu, then disable driver signature enforcement should be #7 on the menu. Other than that I don't see why even after a windows reformat it would not work.. Good Luck =)


Yep, i tried this all... Most weird thing is that ONLY clean install of Windows is allows to x720 work...
Another funny fact =\ Tried (just 4 fun) installing windows, and not update any drivers except auto update and modded x720 =\ Was not at home a day and what do you think? after reboot - *Sound blaster x720 doesn't work (your audio device cannot be detected).*  ='/
Ofc no antivirus... Defender=off too.
Is it i am dumb or something wrong with my PC?


----------



## Aerisia (Jul 11, 2019)

None of the archives works, all gives error "archive broken" when I try to open them. The one from Media fire and the one from OneDrive gives the exact same problem. Can you please upload/fix this, so I can extract the folder? Thank you!

EDIT: I could extract the files, but i had to download another software as winrar was not working on this archive.

I followed step by step the guide on the first post, but on my Asus ROG Stirx Scar II is not working. The sound is completely gone. Dolby did not install at all, and all the other control panels are giving me errors when I try to reinstall (i.e. Atmos, DTS), nothing works on my system anymore. I have no idea what I did wrong and how to fix this now 
HELP!


----------



## bidomo (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello everyone, just got here, did a bit of reading here and there, ready to post my thoughts and cry for help in this matter

Ok, I took my PC to a friend's house, he's got a Yamaha AV with all DTS and Atmos certifications, and the audio directly from my soundcard through the Toslink gives amazing results, but we couldn't get Atmos from a couple games, Resident evil 2 in this case, he told me I needed some Atmos driver, but the mod he pointed me to needed disabling DSE, which didn't make me so happy.

So we started reading a bit, and I got here, installed the DJ Urko drivers (clarification needed as I see people posting Alan's mod in this thread), and I got a bit overwhelmed  by everything this driver packs.

So 1st impression was, I didn't quite like it as my audio was distorting and crackling, so started changing settings here and there, opening an App disabled all enhancements, I needed to disable everything from Sound applet, and sometimes things worked some other not, till I noticed an App was misbehaving.

So the DTS Sound App allowed me change my settings, turn it on and off, but this stopped working altogether, only thing I'm able to do is click the Settings cog, and check the about this app, everything else is unresponsive in the GUI, so I just uninstalled it.

Ok next part was checking if this worked with Voicemeeter banana, using the WDM driver is just impossible no matter how big I set the buffer, the audio is totally messed, so I had to try MME, big latency here and there. Then I disabled EVERYTHING and check the actual audio output as it is, tried some games, and there's a very noticeable latency in this audio driver, which I don't know how to fix or where it comes from, that's something I don't really like to be honest and this suddenly becomes a deal breaker to use this driver.
Disabling and enabling stuff seems to fix a couple problems. WMD allows me to use the enhancements, but audio is totally crackling and unpleasant to hear, like if you were  tossing the audio to a wood chipper, and MME won't allow enhancements, big latency



So here are my doubts:
Is the driver actually signed or does it require DSE to be disabled to fully work?
Can I get only dolby to work in voicemeeter ?
Could this thread possibly get a makeover ? I feel like there's a lot of new info across the thread but it seems to me the OP hasn't updated the 1st post in a long time
Does this kind of enhancements work with ASIO ??
Is there anything in the middle of the driver introducing a big buffer???



My config is:
Asrock Fatal1ty AB350 itx/ac motherboard with ALC1220
ryzen 7 1700
8GB RAM 2666 (single channel)
Samsung Nvme drive
GTX 1060
Windows LTSC 2019 (1809 build 17763.615)

Using Audio Technica ATH-M40x so enhancements and problems are very clear on the ears, don't have an AV myself


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 16, 2019)

bidomo said:


> Hello everyone, just got here, did a bit of reading here and there, ready to post my thoughts and cry for help in this matter
> 
> Ok, I took my PC to a friend's house, he's got a Yamaha AV with all DTS and Atmos certifications, and the audio directly from my soundcard through the Toslink gives amazing results, but we couldn't get Atmos from a couple games, Resident evil 2 in this case, he told me I needed some Atmos driver, but the mod he pointed me to needed disabling DSE, which didn't make me so happy.
> 
> ...


You will have Atmos in nothing using spdif; you are required to connect via HDMI.


----------



## bidomo (Jul 16, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> You will have Atmos in nothing using spdif; you are required to connect via HDMI.



Sadly, this is what I came to learn a couple minutes ago, so I have no real benefit on this driver till I get my hands in an AV.

Thanks for clarifying

Ok, a couple posts ago I said the driver introduced some latency, but it's not the modded driver to blame, I can't get my hands in a realtek driver to keep using with Voicemeeter, nothing helps, my audio crackles even with the buffer set to the max...

then, with latency mon, I noticed all realtek drivers induce some kind of latency and you can't really passthrough with Virtual cables, no matter what, WDM is useless...

Microsoft HD Audio works super well with extremely low sample rates

What a joke


----------



## solluisfern (Jul 16, 2019)

Pls!! Help meee :'(  i'm install *REALTEK UAD - DCHU SOUND DRIVER* , When you open the programs, this happens, none of them works. help me pls u.u


----------



## Zerch (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi

I'm new here, i have a GA-H170 Gaming 3 Mobo, the audio chipset is a Realtek ALC1150 and connected to a Logitech Z906 through Optical cable on a Win 10 latest version fresh install, i've been struggling since 2 years ago that i built my rig with the sound, always getting noises, volume decreases and the like whenever i try to use the 5.1 surround sound, so i did a few days ago a clean install and installed the DJ Urko Realtek HDA Compiler Alan Finote and everything seemed to work fine, i have the Dolby tabs and options enabled, sound is clear and using all speakers, BUT there's an issue that comes and goes and i can't pin point what the hell it is, because it happens randomly, sometimes the audio gets distorted, i don't know how to explain it, it seems to me that is like it "detects" sound is too loud and it tries to "normalize" it, but it gets distorted as if you put your hands to cover the speakers, you can still hear the sound but too low, then starts getting high, then low again, it drives me crazy, i don't know what triggers it, any help?


----------



## Myrkin (Jul 19, 2019)

jinsk8r said:


> *- Don't disable Exclusive control of audio device or you can't use Sound Blaster 720 (I figured this thing out after 4-5 windows restore and realtek setup).*


... nuf to say i love him XD


----------



## Aztec2012 (Jul 19, 2019)

All not works from first post. Any program wont works.


----------



## Tor_7833 (Jul 21, 2019)

I have an Alienware R5 laptop and I was wondering if I could use
The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10 or this mod https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...win7-win8-win8-1-win10-post-your-mods.250915/ to have better sound since they removed the audio profiles from the Alienware Command Center.


----------



## Ghozer (Jul 22, 2019)

Using DTS via Optical out - getting random POP ever 30 seconds or so... I started using these drivers as the ASUS ones for my board had this pop, these ones did not - now recently they have started popping, I notice the DTS light on my decoder flicks off and back on again when it pops...

have tried a different decoder (my Onkyo in living room) and it still does the same thing, so I know it's not the decoder/receiver

Not noticed any CPU spikes when it happens..
Not even the same game/app - can just be watching a video and get POP, POP, every few seconds.. (as though DTS is cutting and re-starting, so my receiver is loosing DTS signal, then getting it back)


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 22, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> Using DTS via Optical out - getting random POP ever 30 seconds or so... I started using these drivers as the ASUS ones for my board had this pop, these ones did not - now recently they have started popping, I notice the DTS light on my decoder flicks off and back on again when it pops...
> 
> have tried a different decoder (my Onkyo in living room) and it still does the same thing, so I know it's not the decoder/receiver
> 
> ...


I think your motherboard might have issues.


----------



## bidomo (Jul 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I think your motherboard might have issues.



It happens to me too, is not a mobo issue, using the Microsoft HD driver works fine, so it is the driver to blame, and by driver I mean the unmodified driver but it carries over this one


----------



## Ghozer (Jul 22, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> I think your motherboard might have issues.



Nope, sorry - tried on 2 boards the same too (Prime Z270-A, with 1220A) - tried my friends board with the same 1220A and the same setup, it still does it, it's an issue with the 1220A chip from RealTek - or a driver issue...

as it is at the moment, I just have 'linein' set to "listen to this device" and volume for it set to 1, this is preventing the pops by keeping the audio 'active'

this tells me, it's something the drivers are doing somewhere, some processing hook timing out and restarting or something!


----------



## Ghozer (Jul 23, 2019)

ok, it now seems to be popping every 30 seconds even with "listen to this device" ticked, I am noticing today though, add spikes on my CPU , but only up to like 20% max.... Something's not right somewhere...


----------



## bidomo (Jul 23, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> ok, it now seems to be popping every 30 seconds even with "listen to this device" ticked, I am noticing today though, add spikes on my CPU , but only up to like 20% max.... Something's not right somewhere...



Try the Microsoft driver if not using an AV receiver, no pops, no cracks, nothing


----------



## solluisfern (Jul 23, 2019)

solluisfern said:


> Pls!! Help meee :'(  i'm install *REALTEK UAD - DCHU SOUND DRIVER* , When you open the programs, this happens, none of them works. help me pls u.u
> View attachment 126985


Help pls, I do not know what to do .


----------



## Ghozer (Jul 24, 2019)

bidomo said:


> Try the Microsoft driver if not using an AV receiver, no pops, no cracks, nothing


I am using DTS Encoding - as I use optical out to my receiver.... it only seems to be when DTS is enabled, as using MS standard driver via SPDif doesn't have an issue, and disabling "DTS Connect/DTS Interactive" etc so it's just in standard stereo also does not pop and click!


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 24, 2019)

solluisfern said:


> Help pls, I do not know what to do .


Give the version of driver installed.
Check via device manager
Search for realtek audio in it and see what version of the driver it shows.



Ghozer said:


> I am using DTS Encoding - as I use optical out to my receiver.... it only seems to be when DTS is enabled, as using MS standard driver via SPDif doesn't have an issue, and disabling "DTS Connect/DTS Interactive" etc so it's just in standard stereo also does not pop and click!


Did you try to bitstream DTS content (e.g. playing DTS encoded movie) on Microsoft driver? If it clicks, there might be more issues. If not, then the problem might be in the modded driver.


----------



## solluisfern (Jul 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Give the version of driver installed.
> Check via device manager
> Search for realtek audio in it and see what version of the driver it shows.
> 
> ...


*i have the version: 6.0.8721.1*


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 24, 2019)

solluisfern said:


> *i have the version: 6.0.8721.1*


You are using Finote's driver.
A few posts indicated that you might have issues if you do not have exclusive mode enabled. Check whether it is enabled.


----------



## Ghozer (Jul 24, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Give the version of driver installed.
> Check via device manager
> Search for realtek audio in it and see what version of the driver it shows.
> 
> ...



I'm using the MS driver at the moment (windows default) DTS Encoded material, Dolby Digital material, all work as should, direct from player, and work without pops and clicks - using the MS Driver in stereo (still via SPDIF Optical) works also without pops!

the DTS light stays solid and stable while watching bitstream content, it flicks off briefly when I had the pops (as though it's losing DTS for a fraction of a second)


----------



## grich (Jul 25, 2019)

A lot of the ASUS Z97 and a few generations after that had popping problems.  It seems almost exclusively an ASUS issue, with no software or bios or hardware fix.  There are ways to get around that, but it costs cpu cycles and the cpu will never be able to achieve the lowest power savings.


----------



## Aztec2012 (Jul 25, 2019)

I use 6.10.6504.0 IDT High Definition Audio Codec driver and all programs dont work.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 26, 2019)

Aztec2012 said:


> I use 6.10.6504.0 IDT High Definition Audio Codec driver and all programs dont work.


Create your own thread. This thread is for realtek mod usage.
P.s Do not apply the mod on your device;it is incompatible.


----------



## mateusz19558 (Jul 27, 2019)

Polish(polski)
Czołem, mam problem z tymi sterownikami gdy mam odznaczone Wyłączenie funkcji zniekształcania mi dźwięku dla zaznaczone to wszystko git tylko, że mi nie działa dolby oraz inne aplikacje.prosze oo pomoc!
English(angielski)
Hi, I have a problem with these drivers, when I uncheck the Disable improvements option the sound distorts.
And when I select these sound enhancements, it's all fine, only that dolby and other applications do not work. ((Tłumacz Google)) Please to Help


----------



## Toljan (Aug 6, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> Using DTS via Optical out - getting random POP ever 30 seconds or so... I started using these drivers as the ASUS ones for my board had this pop, these ones did not - now recently they have started popping, I notice the DTS light on my decoder flicks off and back on again when it pops...
> 
> have tried a different decoder (my Onkyo in living room) and it still does the same thing, so I know it's not the decoder/receiver
> 
> ...


He was faced with this problem, and solved it very simply. As it turned out, the reason is not the driver from the respected Alan, and not the motherboard, but a fast download from Microsoft, because it's only they can make the user such a muck. The fact is that for this fast load, all data (including bit streams when encoded in DTS) is stored in Hiberfil.sys when you turn off the PC, and the next time the PC old threads remain in the system and cause a blockage and hinder the passage of the new threads. In short, download the Windows 10 Manager utility, and disable the fast Windows boot (as shown in the picture), and the POP problem will disappear. I have this problem 200% disappeared, I'm testing the sound system for the second day, and not any distortion of the sound was not noticed, and I hope you will help. Good luck.


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 6, 2019)

Toljan said:


> He was faced with this problem, and solved it very simply. As it turned out, the reason is not the driver from the respected Alan, and not the motherboard, but a fast download from Microsoft, because it's only they can make the user such a muck. The fact is that for this fast load, all data (including bit streams when encoded in DTS) is stored in Hiberfil.sys when you turn off the PC, and the next time the PC old threads remain in the system and cause a blockage and hinder the passage of the new threads. In short, download the Windows 10 Manager utility, and disable the fast Windows boot (as shown in the picture), and the POP problem will disappear. I have this problem 200% disappeared, I'm testing the sound system for the second day, and not any distortion of the sound was not noticed, and I hope you will help. Good luck.
> View attachment 128602


fast startup can be disabled via control panel-power options-"choose what the power  button do".
restart do not use fast startup.


----------



## Toljan (Aug 6, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> fast startup can be disabled via control panel-power options-"choose what the power  button do".
> restart do not use fast startup.


Well I do not know how about the power button (it will help or not), but after reboot Yes, all old streams of DTS disappear and coding goes without glitches. In General, for coding in DTS it is better to restart the PC more often, and in no case do not translate it into hibernate modes.


----------



## Màthair (Aug 9, 2019)

> Who is, and where`s the person that created the exe w/ the kga´s files?; is all we need u to create another new exe. This new exe will contain the kga necessary to mount the Sound Blaster Command, i will give to all the people the library file to mount the console and include this into the Realtek driver libraries once the driver is installed on Windows S.O. Now i have all the executables to install the console (included the latest DDL&DTS versions), the new version of SBCommand (SBCommand v.3.4.25.02) to actualize the console too. BUT, WE NEED a person to create a NEW REALTEK DRIVER MOD!, and probably (and obviously) that person who knows how to create a NEW KGA to this console.
> 
> Is everybody in?........... @alanfox2000 and @Alan Finote .


I give you here a proof to everyone that I know what I have, and what I do; Because these are all the kga files that the Sound Blaster Command needs. As you can see, these are included as information in the writing of a library of the SB Comand console controllers. And you DO NOT need anything more than those kga files, a special MOD driver to mount the sound console, and as a last (of course) someone who creates this Realtek MOD driver ........... Because i don't know how to manipulate Realtek XXXX.inf and libraries, the libraries that are necessary to write the data file.inf and other info that the console needs to mount on windows (remember that the Sound Blaster Command is valid from windows 7 to windows 10, for x32 and x64 bits). 

ZENks to all,

Mathair!.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 9, 2019)

Màthair said:


> I give you here a proof to everyone that I know what I have, and what I do; Because these are all the kga files that the Sound Blaster Command needs. As you can see, these are included as information in the writing of a library of the SB Comand console controllers. And you DO NOT need anything more than those kga files, a special MOD driver to mount the sound console, and as a last (of course) someone who creates this Realtek MOD driver ........... Because i don't know how to manipulate Realtek XXXX.inf and libraries, the libraries that are necessary to write the data file.inf and other info that the console needs to mount on windows (remember that the Sound Blaster Command is valid from windows 7 to windows 10, for x32 and x64 bits).
> 
> ZENks to all,
> 
> Mathair!.


I am a volunteer.
I searched here in my Inno Setup Script and found all these cited filenames.
Here is the image of part of my script:




But is there any Creative (.DLL) library ready for Realtek chips that supports this Sound Blaster Command suite?


----------



## jonyroda97 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Guys!
I can't open Dolby Home Theater, Dolby Atmos for Gaming says that can't get access to the controller, DTS Audio same, Sound Blaster doesn't show anything, dolby atmos doesnt show on spacial sound.
Anything on how to make it work?

v. *6.0.1.8581*


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 10, 2019)

eeek this thread makes me happy I just use Modi 3 DAC, plug and play and forget.


----------



## Màthair (Aug 10, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> I am a volunteer.
> I searched here in my Inno Setup Script and found all these cited filenames.
> Here is the image of part of my script:
> View attachment 128862
> ...



YES!, there is, exists a library file (.dll) included in the drivers of creative, but you have 2 possibilities to install the Sound blaster Command NOW!, not only one @Alan Finote .

Ok, I explain you a way that I know and that you could try to install this console (SBCommand, or also known as Sound Blaster Connect2). I don't know if you remember Gamespirit (he created drivers back in the 90s, cracking the first creative sound consoles; a great friend of mine this Chilean!), like the renowned SBXFi MB2. In order to have this console installed on windows, he used one of the libraries of the ORIGINAL driver of this MB2 (the file was called "CTMLFxxx.dll", he renamed it as MBMLFx64.dll and added it to the driver realtek as a library more creative in order to install the MB2 console, and so it was).

This console, the Sound blaster command, also has that .dll library, and you can try adding the realtek driver to install the console; It is called CtxMLX64.dll, there is also the CtxMLX32.dll (for x32 and x64 bits both).

Another thing, it is no longer necessary to create another executable to create and install the kga files, because at first I thought there might be some new kga file; as it is not, then the kga already exist ........... therefore we already have those that are needed for the SB Command.

Just in case, better to prevent and use the "most recent / updated" files MBAPO232.dll and MABAPO264.dll, as well as the .sys (GWfilt64.sys and mbfilt64, you will also add the x32 bits ... .. if they are really necessary of course) to create the realtek mod driver; I say this because if the CtxMLX64.dll library does not mount the console, you will still have another option using the creative files that are created for realtek controllers. Have you understood my dear friend?

I have all the folders with the installers of the creative SBCommand console (version 3.4.24.01); also the installer of version 3.4.24.02 (but this one failed to take the folders when I executed the exe file; Windows froze my computer and gave me no option to be able to extract the folders all of this executable!).

I'll upload you in my mediafire in removable 7z, both; the one that has the folders with the executables of version 3.4.24.01, and the one of version 3.4.24.02 as well.

And, I will include another folder (FOR YOU this!), With the driver libraries and also the folders as they are created in windows 10 for the sound blaster command once installed in the s.o.

There you can see, and verify that this console has new folders, and also new configurations for EQ (.json files), which have a different configuration in their writing (if you can open them and see them) to the sound blaster connect2; as well as new configurations for headphones (.cfg files).

All this is more than anything, so that you can know how is this console, the files and folders it has before installing anything on your computer. Then you should look in other folders of the system (once installed on your computer!) To see where other places (folders) have installed more files and folders belonging to this console.

Have you understood all my dear friend?

That is all, anything; You answer me to this post, and we talk ........... Ok ?.

This afternoon I upload everything to my mediafire, and I leave you the links for download. Anything or question, tell me.

A greeting and a hug,

Mathair



Alan Finote said:


> I am a volunteer.
> I searched here in my Inno Setup Script and found all these cited filenames.
> Here is the image of part of my script:
> View attachment 128862
> ...




Ok my friend @Alan Finote , here are the links to my mediafire w/ the 7z files:






						Sound Blaster Command v.3.4.24.02
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				









						Sound Blaster Command latest version
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Just one thing, PLEASE before you create the realtek MOD Driver, say to me if u are agree, i´m interested on some features and softwares to my pc, i use a Gigabyte motherboard!, Not asus. Then i prefer use/have DDP, Dolby Home theather v4, SoundAlive, DTS softwares (.exe please!), the rest u decide. I don´t use windows apps as cinema 5, dts, or others like this; don´t interest me, but u can add if u want to you and the users of this new SB Command console of course.

Mathair.



Alan Finote said:


> I am a volunteer.
> I searched here in my Inno Setup Script and found all these cited filenames.
> Here is the image of part of my script:
> View attachment 128862
> ...




I have this, is old info about the kga files in older consoles and aplications; but i hope helps u:

ctl34af61r.kga=SI
ctla20rvb5.kga=SI
ctlp22sv21.kga=SI
ctl42sw23m.kga=SI= Delphi
ctld14kli5.kga=SI= Delphi
ctld2jx234.kga=SI= Delphi
ctae90c24a.kga=SI
cta200ff2d.kga=SI
cta30cf234.kga=SI
cth6k23as7.kga=SI
ctle2c3ba1.kga=SI
ctd3spo23g.kga=SI= CreATIve ALchemy
ctt92kd23n.kga=SI
ctt78hsk12.kga=SI
ctd1jxf23a.kga=SI= SB X-Fi MB/OEM License.
ctd5h2w3dk.kga=SI= SB Audigy ADVANCED MB/Rommel License.
ctlt53hurx.kga=SI= Realtek MBAPO32.dll & MBTHX32.dll/X-Fi MB2 License.
ctls2sr4x2.kga=SI
ctlue8xyx2.kga=SI
ctli37cvx2.kga=SI
ctlps4htx2.kga=SI
ctllas4hx2.kga=SI
ctlnbk2hx2.kga=SI
ctlmn34sx2.kga=SI
ctlo3h65x2.kga=SI
ctlxs2q3x2.kga=SI
ctlt9sjdx2.kga=SI
ctltd2h3x2.kga=SI
ctlt02h0x2.kga=SI= THX2 Apollo28 License.
ctlt21h1x2.kga=SI= THX2 Apollo8 License.
ctlt47h9x2.kga=SI= THX2 Apollo18 License.
ctlt11hl3x.kga=SI= Realtek MBAPO32.dll & MBTHX32.dll
ctlt72hl2x.kga=SI= Realtek MBAPO32.dll & MBTHX32.dll
ctlt46hl1x.kga=SI= Realtek MBAPO32.dll & MBTHX32.dll
ctlt99hb0x.kga=SI= Realtek MBAPO32.dll & MBTHX32.dll

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DDL&DTS KGA files:

// DDL:

CTD3SPO23G=YES
CTD5H2W3DK=YES
CTL52C6FE2=YES
CTLE2C3BA1=YES
CTT78HSK12=YES
CTLD2JX234=YES

// DTS:

CTL42SW23M=YES
CTLD14KLI5=YES
CTLP22SV21=YES

SAVE the info 2 u, TAKE NOTE my friend, the files and asociations is a necessary thing to consider always @Alan Finote .


----------



## SGZ12 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Everybody
I recently updated my rig, just installed a 3rd gen ryzen on an asus Crosshair VIII hero, I installed everything from zero just to find out that I can only set stereo sound through the spdif output, I'm dealing again with this issue my previous MB was an Crosshair v and I remember doing some "trick" to get the DTS working through the SPDIF output, to the point, my question is if with either DjUrko's or Alan Finote's drivers I could get DDL or DTS sound through the SPDIF output? and as my Mobo supports sonic studio and sonic radar, could this enhancers work with this drivers?

I really appreciate your work and support.
thanks in advance to everyone


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 11, 2019)

NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED


----------



## Màthair (Aug 11, 2019)

Well my friend, here more info (to you, i add the link in my Mediafire, if u´re interested in download and watch the driver that created Gamespirit years ago). An image here to u, and too (MY GIFT!)) an old KGA file, that nobody owns, to ur personal collection (this belongs to the first Sound Blaster MB), and that were created by creative, don't ask me which version it belongs to, because I don't know; I simply have it, and there it is in case tomorrow can help in other creative next creations.

Here the link to the old version of MB2 driver (Realtek) created by Gamespirit (To a  MB2 con


sole):









						GamerSprit@Realtek Win7_Win8_R271 X64 RTM 2013
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Here an image to you, u can see the library file called "MBMLFx64.dll", that Gamespirit added from the original drivers of creative THAT SERVES 2 THE PURPOSE OF ACTIVATE the console MB2.

And then, the KGA file to ur collection, and the inf file that belongs to the driver of Gamespirit (In case it can serve you something, know it and understand how the controller is created to mount the creative MB2) @Alan Finote .






						CTL52C6FE2
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




https://www.mediafire.com/file/jq0wkh3j1dffmiu/HDXRt.inf.orig.7z/file 

Attentively,

Mathair.


----------



## Màthair (Aug 17, 2019)

Anyone who uses Windows 7 x64 bits, and who wants to test a driver for the new sound blaster command ?; I need someone to do some tests with the SBCommand controllers and console installed in your S.O. Windows 7

I will also provide you with the software installers for the SBCommand integrated.

I have 2 controllers that I have modified from other facts for the SBX 720, and I need to know if any of the 2 created serves to operate the SB Command.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 21, 2019)

NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED


----------



## wee (Aug 21, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Well my friend, here more info (to you, i add the link in my Mediafire, if u´re interested in download and watch the driver that created Gamespirit years ago). An image here to u, and too (MY GIFT!)) an old KGA file, that nobody owns, to ur personal collection (this belongs to the first Sound Blaster MB), and that were created by creative, don't ask me which version it belongs to, because I don't know; I simply have it, and there it is in case tomorrow can help in other creative next creations.
> 
> Here the link to the old version of MB2 driver (Realtek) created by Gamespirit (To a  MB2 conView attachment 128993sole):
> 
> ...


*GamerSprit@Realtek Win7_Win8_R271 X64 RTM 2013 this worked fine for me, clear bass...FYO, there's a R2.73 version by GamerSprit...anyway, thank you*


----------



## Màthair (Aug 21, 2019)

wee said:


> *GamerSprit@Realtek Win7_Win8_R271 X64 RTM 2013 this worked fine for me, clear bass...FYO, there's a R2.73 version by GamerSprit...anyway, thank you*


 I have 2.74 version of Gamespirit, if u want; Tell me, and i share the link to u @wee .



Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED




Does the Sound Blaster Command give you a lot of work, my friend? I still have more opportunities and tricks to try to successfully install this console with all its features; I never give up, you can be clear about that. Too bad that I don't know how to create an .inf file with the formatting and writing features that the drivers now bring, but I would have already done so and installed the Sound Blaster Command on my computer; My knowledge is too small and basic to do that, more if I know how sound blaster work ......... Even now that they changed their software and presentation / installation formats a few years ago, I can understand their tricks and operation to install them, JUST I DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE A DRIVER REALTEK in conditions, that's what my dear friend kills me @Alan Finote . If any thing, talk to me, ZENks a lot!.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 21, 2019)

Màthair said:


> I have 2.74 version of Gamespirit, if u want; Tell me, and i share the link to u @wee .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Màthair 
Do you have all GameSpirit mods? 
Because I have only 2.67, 2.71, 2.73, 2.74 and 2.75
Can you post it?
2.75 has DHT (the original with DAA2) without SRS


----------



## wee (Aug 22, 2019)

Màthair said:


> I have 2.74 version of Gamespirit, if u want; Tell me, and i share the link to u @wee .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great...please give me the link, I'll give it a try,...thank you.


----------



## Màthair (Aug 22, 2019)

Sorry, is 2.79, because i actualize the version 2.75, but is made w/ the same files from an original Realtek drivers.









						Realtek 2.79 (4.31) 6.01.7562 (Dolby,DFX Plus,SRS,Sonic Focus,Maxx Audio,DTS,THX&EAX)
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## wee (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks...can't install


----------



## Bryan Ü (Aug 22, 2019)

Any driver for Soundmax


----------



## Màthair (Aug 22, 2019)

wee said:


> Thanks...can't install



Ainsss, U MUST TO COPY AND PASTE the ORIGINAL (HDXrt.orig) to the HDXrt.inf information, because the driver was modified 4 me to install in my old Asus motherboard; Then, do it, change the info in the orig to ther inf, and then try again @wee . Sorry 4 the inconvenience, i don´t remenber now what i did years ago to install the driver in my Asus!:


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 22, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Sorry, is 2.79, because i actualize the version 2.75, but is made w/ the same files from an original Realtek drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend! 
You saved my life, this mod save my life 

I dunno thought that 2.79 GameSpirit version exists, I was thinked that he had stopped working at 2.75 in 2014...
That's fantastic! 
Hope it works at Redstone 5  



Màthair said:


> Ainsss, U MUST TO COPY AND PASTE the ORIGINAL (HDXrt.orig) to the HDXrt.inf information, because the driver was modified 4 me to install in my old Asus motherboard; Then, do it, change the info in the orig to ther inf, and then try again @wee . Sorry 4 the inconvenience, i don´t remenber now what i did years ago to install the driver in my Asus!:


Where can I find the original HdXrt.inf?
Can do you remember a bit?
Thanks in advance 

Edit:
It doesn't work at RS5, no sound at all...


----------



## wee (Aug 22, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Ainsss, U MUST TO COPY AND PASTE the ORIGINAL (HDXrt.orig) to the HDXrt.inf information, because the driver was modified 4 me to install in my old Asus motherboard; Then, do it, change the info in the orig to ther inf, and then try again @wee . Sorry 4 the inconvenience, i don´t remenber now what i did years ago to install the driver in my Asus!:


Thank you very much...this one has much stronger bass and that's what I needed.


----------



## Màthair (Aug 22, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Thanks my friend!
> You saved my life, this mod save my life
> 
> I dunno thought that 2.79 GameSpirit version exists, I was thinked that he had stopped working at 2.75 in 2014...
> ...



 Gamespirit was more than a  friend, he teach me to do mod drivers (realtek and conexant), but now is so different the writings into the .inf files, that i  can't understand the complexity of its structure. I wanted to make the new Sound Blaster Command free so that you all have it on your computers, and I know tricks, other ways to have the console installed, only that it won't work for all realtek chips, that's why I told Alan finotty to get involved in making a new realtek mod driver, to see if one of these days surprises us and the miraculous driver appears for everyone with the Sound Blaster Command. Meanwhile, enjoy this old relic on tour computers my friends!.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 22, 2019)

Màthair said:


> Gamespirit was more than a  friend, he teach me to do mod drivers (realtek and conexant), but now is so different the writings into the .inf files, that i  can't understand the complexity of its structure. I wanted to make the new Sound Blaster Command free so that you all have it on your computers, and I know tricks, other ways to have the console installed, only that it won't work for all realtek chips, that's why I told Alan finotty to get involved in making a new realtek mod driver, to see if one of these days surprises us and the miraculous driver appears for everyone with the Sound Blaster Command. Meanwhile, enjoy this old relic on tour computers my friends!.


Thanks anyway 
Maybe I will proving on win 7 and win 8 this mod 
win 10 is so much buggy when GameSpirit releases came off 
On RS1 had only 2.67 worked, nonetheless ever, so it is very tricky in these days with compatibilities...


----------



## LJWsan (Aug 23, 2019)

Sorry for interrupting, anyone here experiencing loss in ability to playback with 3.5mmjack?


----------



## Màthair (Aug 24, 2019)

LJWsan said:


> Sorry for interrupting, anyone here experiencing loss in ability to playback with 3.5mmjack?



not, to me works fine @LJWsan .


----------



## Bryan Ü (Aug 24, 2019)

can i get dolby audio (dax3) driver.


----------



## hanze (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi, i'm new here... does the Realtek mods by Alan Finotty 6.0.1.9176 contain Dolby Atmos?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 26, 2019)

hanze said:


> Hi, i'm new here... does the Realtek mods by Alan Finotty 6.0.1.9176 contain Dolby Atmos?


Only DHT v4, Sonic Focus, SRS and DTS Surround Sensation


----------



## hanze (Aug 26, 2019)

Apparently  i installed the mod from RealtekDriver_2019_02_25.exe
and after boot up, there is no sound playing when connected to 3.5mm jack
only internal speaker works fine but a bit buggy
same goes to mic
Laptop: Lenovo ideapad Z480
OS: W10 x64 build 1805


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 26, 2019)

I think it is good for S/PDIF laptops


----------



## ador250 (Aug 27, 2019)

*@Màthair do u have any conexant mod in ur archive ? can u share it. I have an old dell laptop from 2013 which has conexant chip.*


----------



## Màthair (Aug 27, 2019)

ador250 said:


> *@Màthair do u have any conexant mod in ur archive ? can u share it. I have an old dell laptop from 2013 which has conexant chip.*



Not sorry, years ago i do´t use conexant. I found this, watch it, maybe could use it (i don´t know if have compatiblity w/ sound blaster sbx 720!).









						GitHub - kgtmaven/ConexantHDMod: Modded Conexant HD Audio Driver by kgtmaven
					

Modded Conexant HD Audio Driver by kgtmaven. Contribute to kgtmaven/ConexantHDMod development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 31, 2019)

*NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED*


----------



## punk4evr (Sep 1, 2019)

*Sorry if I'm daft but  are there drivers or ways to get Dolby  to work  with 5.1  analog speakers on a realtek  1220 Mobo,  and also the 1903 Win 10 update.   the 1903 hosed all the old realtek enhancements that i had.  ( So i don't 'want to hear how well it work with 18xx   Thanks. I know they worked then,  that does not help!).    I was hoping for atmos or digital, or best I can get to it,  for movie and games.  Thanks. *

_*Is there any for  Analog output?  Or do I have to have a external  Decoder for any dobly digital outputs?*_


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Sep 1, 2019)

hi everyone new here (is this still working,can we download this somewhere?)
i just trying to get 5.1 on windows 10 (i have Sony 5.1 Home Theater connecting by hdmi to my pc (is nvidia graphic card)but only show stereo on audio devices? any help please and thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 1, 2019)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> hi everyone new here (is this still working,can we download this somewhere?)
> i just trying to get 5.1 on windows 10 (i have Sony 5.1 Home Theater connecting by hdmi to my pc (is nvidia graphic card)but only show stereo on audio devices? any help please and thanks


Go there.


----------



## punk4evr (Sep 1, 2019)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> hi everyone new here (is this still working,can we download this somewhere?)
> i just trying to get 5.1 on windows 10 (i have Sony 5.1 Home Theater connecting by hdmi to my pc (is nvidia graphic card)but only show stereo on audio devices? any help please and thanks



This might work for you since your using  the hdmi.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077J87HV...Hen2RcCorsDPW9W79McdCb_biVeGDX4wgjBnRC14&th=1


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Sep 1, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Go there.


thanks 

so this is perfect for someone with samsung 4k tv as monitor and Sony 5.1 Home Theater 



punk4evr said:


> This might work for you since your using  the hdmi.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077J87HV...Hen2RcCorsDPW9W79McdCb_biVeGDX4wgjBnRC14&th=1


so this is perfect for someone with samsung 4k tv as monitor and Sony 5.1 Home Theater


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 1, 2019)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> thanks
> 
> so this is perfect for someone with samsung 4k tv as monitor and Sony 5.1 Home Theater


If you are using HDMI ARC use APO Driver. I also use that with my TV with a HTIB connected to it.


----------



## Màthair (Sep 3, 2019)

FRANCAISE TRANSLATIO TO THE ENGLISH TO OUR USERS (INFO ABOUT THE LAS DRIVER CREATED BY CREATIVE, THE LAST VERSION TO SOUND BLASTER SERIES AE5 SOUNDCARDS).

Drivers Creative 6.0.105.0047 WHQL beta (driver only), THIS DRIVER IS TO THE LAST VERSION OF THE SOUND BLASTER COMMAND, A LAST VERSION MADE TO THE AE5 SOUNDCARD, AND THIS IS THE TEXT WRITTEN IN THE PAGE, TO ALL OF U MY FRIENDS.

- For its part, the site TechPowerUp suggests to disable the Windows Dynamic Ticks feature that would overcome these issues DPC latency but again, this does not seem to have much effect on the AE-7 and AE-9. For information, this action consists in executing the command bcdedit / set disabledynamictick yes and restarting the system.

The DDL and DTS encoding problems finally identified!

As a reminder, like the Sound Blaster Z Series and other models, the new AE-Series have problems with the Dolby Digital Live (DDL) and DTS Connect audio encoding features on Windows 10 May 2019 Update. The good news is that Creative would have finally identified the origin of the bug in concert with Microsoft. In Windows 10 1903, a modification was made by Microsoft to enhance the privacy of the user and the way the microphone is activated by third-party applications. This change would not affect the microphone but most of the input / output connections of the sound card including the S / PDIF port.

The solution to restore the functionality of the DDL and DTS Connect plugins would be to simply activate the right permission in the Windows 10 Settings panel no more and no less. This is done by going to the Settings panel and then to Privacy and Microphone. All you need to do is change the option Allow applications to access your microphone (Allow apps to access your microphone) to On and miracle everything works again! Creative is obviously thinking of a solution via a new driver to automatically add their applications to a whitelist for unrestricted access to all audio features. For the moment, Creative is still asking users to send as much information about this bug as possible thanks to the latest version 1.0.5.0 of the Diagnostic tool.

On a fresh install of Windows 10 1903, microphone access is disabled by default while when upgrading from a previous version of Windows 10, the existing setting is retained. This explains why some people encounter worry and others do not.

AND HERE, THE LINK TO THE PAGE:






						Nouveau pilote beta pour la compatibilité PCIe 4.0 des Sound Blaster AE-7/AE-9
					

TousLesDrivers.com permet de télécharger gratuitement toutes les mises à jour nécessaires au bon fonctionnement d'un PC. Les drivers, pilotes, BIOS, firmwares, utilitaires, logiciels et applications sont téléchargeables rapidement et facilement grâce au classement des fichiers par catégories de...




					www.touslesdrivers.com
				




And i ask 2 u, who`s the person here, that send info about creative products 2 CREATIVE?,


----------



## italomelo (Sep 5, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED*



Thank you very much. I used other MODS, but yours was the only one that worked. Creative Sound BlasterX 720 + SPDIF/HDMI output foramt - Dolby Digital + Windows Built-in Format.
It's amazing this mod. Surreal.

The only thing that didn't work here was "VOICE MORPH".

Thank you so much for this amazing work. 

IMG: http://prntscr.com/p1zzw0

Lenovo Legion Y530-15ICH Motherboard Name | Hardware ID HDAUDIO \ FUNC_01 & VEN_10EC & DEV_0236 & SUBSYS_17AA390B & REV_1000 | Realtek ALC236 @ Intel Cannon Point PCH - Audio, Voice, Speech (cAVS) [B0] PCI
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_17AA390B&REV_1000
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0236&SUBSYS_17AA390B

Windows 1903 | Lenovo Y530-15ich


			https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/br/pt/products/laptops-and-netbooks/legion-series/legion-y730-15ich/downloads/automatic-driver-update
		




Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED*


In the effects of MORPH, I choose the character, but it doesn't change my voice. That is what happens.

The rest is great.

Thx!!


----------



## gvkt (Sep 7, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED*



Unfortunately, unlike the previous version, this contains only Dolby Digital that does stereo not Dolby Digital Live that can accept 5.1 (*Note:* this is not the same as the home theater post-processing that simulates 5.1 from stereo and not to be confused with the ability to present a 5.1 virtual sound card to sources).

Have to downgrade to previous.

Or am I missing something?

PS: The previous blue-screens Windows 10 frequently while using Dolby Digital Live. In the audiodg.exe module.



jonathanbj1977 said:


> hi everyone new here (is this still working,can we download this somewhere?)
> i just trying to get 5.1 on windows 10 (i have Sony 5.1 Home Theater connecting by hdmi to my pc (is nvidia graphic card)but only show stereo on audio devices? any help please and thanks



If the properties window for the Nvidia HDMI sound device only gives choice between mono and stereo, then this is because of the EDDI from the AVR is specifying only stereo capability. Sometimes this happens if the right setting is not done on the AVR or it is an old one and can only accept S/PDIF 5.1 bitstreamed over 2 channels even over HDMI.

If the latter, unfortunately, there is no solution for HDMI over Nvidia graphics cards. The APO available here for Dolby or DTS surround modes that encodes 5.1 into two channels will work on onboard realtek hdmi or optical outs not the Nvidia HDMI which does not use RealTek drivers.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 9, 2019)

Is here anybody, who knows, if the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Extreme's ALC1220S have a 5-Pin-Connector for S/PDIF (RCA) in & out besides the PWM-Connectors on the Bottom? Or what means this to be?


----------



## harris123424 (Sep 18, 2019)

I have sound blasterx h7 headphones and sound blasterx g6 sound card. I use Sound Blaster Connect official software. Is there reason to use APOdriver for Sound Blaster Cinema 5 ? or i will lose to quality? and sound blasterx g6 will work with custom software?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 20, 2019)

NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED


----------



## turboboy (Sep 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED


I used this version and my Windows 10(version 1903) can't start with a blue screen.Even the safe mode is not available.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 23, 2019)

turboboy said:


> I used this version and my Windows 10(version 1903) can't start with a blue screen.Even the safe mode is not available.


Take, post a picture of the blue screen.


----------



## turboboy (Sep 23, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Take, post a picture of the blue screen.


I have restored my system but I remember the error was"system thread exception not handled ".


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 23, 2019)

turboboy said:


> I have restored my system but I remember the error was"system thread exception not handled ".


The error often mention the offending file. Did you notice what was that file?


----------



## turboboy (Sep 23, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> The error often mention the offending file. Did you notice what was that file?


just these words.not mention any file


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 23, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED


This pretty much f'd up the audio on my system, any attempt to install even the regular realtek driver after this resulted in no audio being outputted and every app crashing with audio driver error. The only thing working was the default windows driver. 

Honestly, I see no point in fiddling with this. I've restored my W10, installed regular driver from my mobo manufacturers website, enabled windows sonic and I'm happy with the quality. Having to jump through all the hoops for some questionable improvement is not worth the effort at all.


----------



## yhhxx (Sep 25, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Only DHT v4, Sonic Focus, SRS and DTS Surround Sensation


there is a driver for windows 10 with sonic focus? i find only for win 7


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Sep 25, 2019)

yhhxx said:


> there is a driver for windows 10 with sonic focus? i find only for win 7











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




Try "Realtek Audio (SRS, PCEE4, Sonic Focus).7z"  or "Realtek HD v2.67 [MOD Gamespirit][Win7 x64]_Sonic_Generations_Fix.7z" in my link. 

I had tested in build 14393 and it's perfect. 









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## yhhxx (Sep 25, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> MEGA
> 
> 
> MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now
> ...


The first driver work, but the effects don't. Sonic Focus bar dont show.
The second driver wont work, no sound at all.

Tested: Windows 10 1903 x64 / Audio codec ALC888B/ALC887


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 26, 2019)

yhhxx said:


> The first driver work, but the effects don't. Sonic Focus bar dont show.
> The second driver wont work, no sound at all.
> 
> Tested: Windows 10 1903 x64 / Audio codec ALC888B/ALC887


These are extremely old drivers. They won't work on modern systems.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Sep 26, 2019)

yhhxx said:


> The first driver work, but the effects don't. Sonic Focus bar dont show.
> The second driver wont work, no sound at all.
> 
> Tested: Windows 10 1903 x64 / Audio codec ALC888B/ALC887


Try the Gamespirit version on build 14393, I will post a screenshot later to see that works.


----------



## ador250 (Sep 26, 2019)

yhhxx said:


> there is a driver for windows 10 with sonic focus? i find only for win 7



If u just want sonic focus u can download my experimental mod "Realtek_UAD_SonicFocus.zip", restart pc with disable driver signature enforcement before installing the driver..support only Windows 10 1903 x64 @yhhxx









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 26, 2019)

ador250 said:


> If u just want sonic focus u can download my experimental mod "Realtek_UAD_SonicFocus.zip",  support only Windows 10 1903 x64 @yhhxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know about "Dirac"?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Sep 26, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Do you know about "Dirac"?


It's from Fujitsu


----------



## Metal-Tom (Sep 26, 2019)

Jimmy9303 said:


> It's from Fujitsu


Ok

Could somebody pls help me?
I've tried, to create an AiO-UAD-Driver by mixing the Infos of Source-Drivers into one Standalone-Driver with Dolby Atmos/Premium/PCEE4, and DTS.
The Test-Setup fails to install :-(









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## Coolbvwes (Sep 27, 2019)

can somebody help me, tried modded drives with my z390 asrock taichi, dts doesen't work i can enable dts and it shows on my receiver the logitech z680, but it only works with windows standard media palyer, no vlc or games only stereo output, so i replaced this board with a gigabyte z390 and it does the same  with the  ALC1220   codec. im haning on the edge to but a sound blaster z sound card, but maybe any help?

ps 1 week ago i stil had my asrock z97 extreme 4 and everything worked in games vlc etc.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 27, 2019)

Coolbvwes said:


> can somebody help me, tried modded drives with my z390 asrock taichi, dts doesen't work i can enable dts and it shows on my receiver the logitech z680, but it only works with windows standard media palyer, no vlc or games only stereo output, so i replaced this board with a gigabyte z390 and it does the same  with the  ALC1220   codec. im haning on the edge to but a sound blaster z sound card, but maybe any help?
> 
> ps 1 week ago i stil had my asrock z97 extreme 4 and everything worked in games vlc etc.


Force all the apps to output in 5.1 in their settings.


----------



## Coolbvwes (Sep 27, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Force all the apps to output in 5.1 in their settings.


 
doesen't works, it cant encode not dts like games etc in surround. it only can play dts  already decoded in media player only. never had this problem with my asrock z97 it just worked. thinking about buying a sound blaster z soundcard


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 28, 2019)

Coolbvwes said:


> doesen't works, it cant encode not dts like games etc in surround. it only can play dts  already decoded in media player only. never had this problem with my asrock z97 it just worked. thinking about buying a sound blaster z soundcard


On sound control panel device advanced settings tab, is there DTS?


----------



## andreaspujihar (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi can give driver modded for speaker output 2.0


----------



## Coolbvwes (Sep 28, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> On sound control panel device advanced settings tab, is there DTS?




Yh and I selected it, even on my motherboard before with had a dts license legally and it didn't work in games etc. Only the same as now in windows player. That's the reason I bought the gigabyte z390 so I can plug a sound card in. If I can't get it to work. I see more people with newer boards have the same problem as me


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 30, 2019)

NEW REALTEK AUDIO DRIVERPACKS RELEASED


----------



## Hoak (Oct 5, 2019)

So much impressive work by AlanFinote and AlanFox2000 on these forums, we pay more for crap from these companies, we should pay these guys more with donations! Does anyone know though which Realtek drivers has the best performance and fidelity (lowest latency, THD, IM, TIM, ringing, cross-talk, ICMD, and other distortions) -- and which audio enhancement interface (EQ, mixing, various surround effects, and/or surround sub-mixer) for the best performance and fidelity?


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Oct 7, 2019)

hi everyone I have installed this Realtek Advanced HD Audio 6.0.1.8656 (the only one that works on my Windows 10 Pro Version 1903 OS build 18362.388 even when I reinstalled it just a few minutes ago) Thanks to AAF Team Brazil 
is there any upgrade or something for this magnificent driver ???? please and thanks.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 7, 2019)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> hi everyone I have installed this Realtek Advanced HD Audio 6.0.1.8656 (the only one that works on my Windows 10 Pro Version 1903 OS build 18362.388 even when I reinstalled it just a few minutes ago) Thanks to AAF Team Brazil
> is there any upgrade or something for this magnificent driver ???? please and thanks.


@jonathanbj1977 GO TO THIS LINK. IT'S ONE OF MY DRIVERS


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Oct 7, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> @jonathanbj1977 GO TO THIS LINK. IT'S ONE OF MY DRIVERS


thanks i will let you know how it go


----------



## hojiao (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,
anyone can teach me some ways to mod the realtek driver on windows 8.1?
I have installed realtek hda with HDXRT.inf and replace all the pcee4 dlls in System 32 and DriverStore from dolby home theater v4 (7.2.7000.4) because I want to use realtek + dolby
But the DTPC equalizer won't "move" and speaker properties is not showing dolby = not working
Is it because the DTPC and realtek dlls names are different? (realtek pcee4 dlls have additional R4 in front of the name)
Anyone can help me to solve the problem?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 10, 2019)

hojiao said:


> Hi everyone,
> anyone can teach me some ways to mod the realtek driver on windows 8.1?
> I have installed realtek hda with HDXRT.inf and replace all the pcee4 dlls in System 32 and DriverStore from dolby home theater v4 (7.2.7000.4) because I want to use realtek + dolby
> But the DTPC equalizer won't "move" and speaker properties is not showing dolby = not working
> ...


Take an Upgrade to Win 10 v1909, and it must work


----------



## hojiao (Oct 10, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Take an Upgrade to Win 10 v1909, and it must work


not related to windows
it's because I am a beginner


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 10, 2019)

hojiao said:


> not related to windows
> it's because I am a beginner


Ok...


----------



## hojiao (Oct 10, 2019)

Metal-Tom said:


> Ok...


Btw I m using laptop windows
So most of the mods are for desktop?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Oct 10, 2019)

hojiao said:


> Btw I m using laptop windows
> So most of the mods are for desktop?





hojiao said:


> Btw I m using laptop windows
> So most of the mods are for desktop?


I think so, but I'm not really sure. But, what I really know: it's the most for Win 10 only


----------



## Sagnol (Oct 12, 2019)

My mobo is Z390-E Gaming, anyone has a patched Version 6.0.1.8666 with Sonic Studio 3? (because my mobo doesnt have a soundblaster card)
Or any other proper drivers that i can use?


----------



## elcio96 (Oct 14, 2019)

I have acer nitro 5 and i have some problems with dts audio and sound blaster. Someone can help me?


----------



## leslyomg (Oct 17, 2019)

Whats the best combo available here for download when it comes down to a Rog Strix X470 F Gaming?
TY!


----------



## SlavaX (Oct 18, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> For Those who have SPDIF and HDMI device please Download and install the second archive - Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI.zip it provide all effects in the speaker and only dolby home theatre v4 and dolby digital plus over SPDIF and HDMI


 Hi, can't find the archive DjUrka driver-realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRs_pcee4viaspdif&HDMI.zip.  Please throw off the working link to download, thank you


----------



## Coolbvwes (Oct 19, 2019)

elcio96 said:


> I have acer nitro 5 and i have some problems with dts audio and sound blaster. Someone can help me?




what problem u have


----------



## Bernec (Oct 26, 2019)

Hello ! I successfully installed the package but I'm not sure what to use ? SB Connect / Dolby Atmos / Nahimic ? Should I enable all 3 of them (they are enabled by default) its kinda crazy 3 sound processing at the same time ? I've set them to gaming mode but I'm afraid if all 3 are active and running that I will actually downgrade my sound in games ?


----------



## marcin2468 (Oct 28, 2019)

Does this drivers allow to bass control like in drivers from xonar dx?
For example:
In xonar dx drivers was settings where I can set range of frequency for subwoofer


----------



## Luckyfactory7 (Nov 2, 2019)

I have installed all kinds of drivers and I have no sound effects, Dolby atmos, DTS, Dolby v4 does not work. None detect the sound. Can you help me?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Nov 2, 2019)

Luckyfactory7 said:


> I have installed all kinds of drivers and I have no sound effects, Dolby atmos, DTS, Dolby v4 does not work. None detect the sound. Can you help me?


try FX configurator and apo driver if you wanna i can provide link it can work with any driver


----------



## Luckyfactory7 (Nov 2, 2019)

bryan--- said:


> try FX configurator and apo driver if you wanna i can provide link it can work with any driver


I tried with the FX configurator, but dolby atmos and dts still have no effect on audio processing


----------



## andreaspujihar (Nov 3, 2019)

Luckyfactory7 said:


> I tried with the FX configurator, but dolby atmos and dts still have no effect on audio processing


Use clean reg dolby and dts Delete registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS and delete folder C:\ProgramData\DTSAudio  before installation apo driver


----------



## n1xon (Nov 9, 2019)

Is ALC1220 supported with these drivers? if so what might be the reason why it shows line-in or the mic not plugged in after installing them?

It showed up with normal ms hd audio drivers and other realtek drivers but these ones for some reason show the line-in as disconnected. sorry if I'm missing obvious information, there is a lot to go through in this thread


----------



## nooneisavailable (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello.  So I have a new X570 mobo with a realtek s1220a that didn't come supporting Dolby or DTS.  Big purchase mistake.

Anyway, when I install AlanFinotty1995's drivers I don't get any change in output options.

Previously, I had installed drivers including multiple versions of AAF and different versions of mobo mfgr's and realtek's.  Eventually, somehow after installing in a random order, I had the option for Dolby Digital 5.1 output and everything worked great with that.

I had to restore a backup that was made prior to getting Dolby 5.1 to work.  I am trying to duplicate that feat, but no luck.

During the AAF install, I can see one of the prerequisite or package installs failing but it goes by too fast to see it.  I have tried both Sideload and Developer mode (Win 10 1903)

Any ideas?


----------



## horvatnor24o (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi, can someone help me enable spdif output on a Realtek ALC887 the motherboard does not have spdif pin header, but I managed to solder a wire to the spdif pin on the IC. I  don't get any signal on that pin and  in windows can't select digital output (not showing up), is there any way to enable that output because in the datasheet is says that spdif is supported but has to be activated, If  anyone could make a driver what enables this output I appreciate it .
This is the Hardware ID :
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1462D798&REV_1003


----------



## calleone (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi,
my english is unfortunately very bad sry. For my ROG Maximus XI FORMULA motherboard I'm looking for the X-FI drivers for the Realtek ALC1220 codec with SupremeFX onboard soundcard. I can't see through it anymore, could you help me and post download links?
I want my Creative Labs Inspire 6.1 speaker to deliver the same sound everywhere while listening to music. UpMix Mode with Sonic Studio3 works unfortunately very badly and only the center speakers come out the voices, would like as said that from all speakers the same comes out, is that possible?


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 12, 2019)

calleone said:


> Hi,
> my english is unfortunately very bad sry. For my ROG Maximus XI FORMULA motherboard I'm looking for the X-FI drivers for the Realtek ALC1220 codec with SupremeFX onboard soundcard. I can't see through it anymore, could you help me and post download links?
> I want my Creative Labs Inspire 6.1 speaker to deliver the same sound everywhere while listening to music. UpMix Mode with Sonic Studio3 works unfortunately very badly and only the center speakers come out the voices, would like as said that from all speakers the same comes out, is that possible?


Seems upmix is working properly. Do you ever watch 5.1 movies? Voices nearly always go from the center speaker.
What you want is hard, you need to configure to first send a mono signal, then to copy that signal to all speakers.


----------



## calleone (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks for the answer.
I had the X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro before, but it doesn't fit into my new motherboard anymore, there it worked so I could listen to music and the same sound came out of all the speakers, with the Realtek ALC1220 codec with SupremeFX it doesn't work anymore. I could also use the X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro with Magix Samplitude x4 to control all speakers at the same time so that the same sound came out of all speakers. I don't watch movies with it, but I play 3d-Shooter with 5.1, the surround sound also works there.


----------



## HeavyThumper (Dec 16, 2019)

With my notebook I have two possible digital outputs - HDMI and SPDIF Optical. Obviously Realtek-based audio since I'm posting here (Creative Sound Blaster Cinema is advertised on the notebook) and nVidia graphics.

Previously I've used some of the drivers posted here to get various surround options via the SPDIF Optical to my receiver. These work - but now that I've upgraded my display to 4k my CPU is having to work harder to keep up with the GPU - and I can tell the audio processing is a factor.

I can simply enable DTS or Dolby (at the moment I've done DTS) and that takes the load off - but now for gaming purposes I have essentially downgraded to stereo sound. Which processor/driver/encoder options would be suggested to regain surround with minimal CPU involvement? Obviously my previous Creative+Nahimic+Dolby+DTS was a bit much...


----------



## DarknessStorm (Dec 17, 2019)

Greetings.
Is there any mod driver version *without *any dependency of the microsoft store packages? (this called UWP, if i'm correct - my win10 ltsc 1809 seems can't apply them, tried almost all solutions)
Thanks in advance)
p.s. my chip is Realtek ALC1150 (motherboard Z170 Extreme6)


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 17, 2019)

DarknessStorm said:


> Greetings.
> Is there any mod driver version *without *any dependency of the microsoft store packages? (this called UWP, if i'm correct - my win10 ltsc 1809 seems can't apply them, tried almost all solutions)
> Thanks in advance)
> p.s. my chip is Realtek ALC1150 (motherboard Z170 Extreme6)


Search for HDA mods; and don't use Atmos mods, which use UWP packages.
If there is Dolby Digital Plus, that you can use.


----------



## DarknessStorm (Dec 17, 2019)

*CityCultivator*
Can you pls link me the working actual mod for my chip? i tried several installers (dl-ed them from mega-archives from someone posted here) but all of them shows me error during  installation.
Like this for example


----------



## AAF Optimus (Dec 17, 2019)

DarknessStorm said:


> *CityCultivator*
> Can you pls link me the working actual mod for my chip? i tried several installers (dl-ed them from mega-archives from someone posted here) but all of them shows me error during  installation.
> Like this for example


@DarknessStorm
The emergence of this error is due to the fact that this driver package does not have the digital signature. So you need to activate the test mode or disable driver signing enforcement.


----------



## DarknessStorm (Dec 17, 2019)

*Alan Finote*
This didn't work either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i applied theese commands _bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON_
Also i tried to set *Ignore* to *Code signing for device drivers entry* in *Local Group Policy Editor*and the result with error was the same..

Tried several drivers from here: Realtek by Alan Finotty 6.0.1.8176.7z - dolby didn't work completely, uninstalled. then: Realtek Driver with SRS Premium Sound.zip - SRS tab was fully inactive, uninstalled. and then Realtek Drivers with DDL & DTS Connect with Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 1.00.19. having some glitch: there's no speakers in MB5 config and because of that (or maybe because of driver version?) i have no 
sound in rear left/right channels)
If you can link fully-deployable driver (s) for my chip-this will be awesome (and some instructions with installation, because some drivers need manual activation/copy-paste activated files or etc.)



glitc



Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek *HDA *Driver with Sound Blaster Connect *2 (not UWP)*
> Version 6.0.1.8591
> 
> 
> ...


 Is there any alternate source to download? Mediafire link above is dead...


----------



## Diogo Silva (Dec 18, 2019)

I just install without any problems Pal1000 UAD Driver's, but only outputs Stereo and I want Upmix to 5.1 Surround to Creative APO emulate the Surround Sound and working all Speakers. That is, in order to test all Speakers in Realtek Audio Console only  outputs sound in Front Speaker. No ouput any Sound in Center, LFE and Rear Channels.
What I should do?
PLEASE HELP ME Guys


----------



## DarknessStorm (Dec 19, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Search for HDA mods; and don't use Atmos mods, which use UWP packages





DarknessStorm said:


> If you can link fully-deployable driver (s) for my chip-this will be awesome


ok i tried "modded_realtek_hda_8409_WIN10_64_dolby_dts_sbx720_eqapo_06042018" (followed instructions)
with DTS audion(installed, but didn't work); EqualizerAPO (the same) and Creative Sound Blaster X720 (same, didn't worked, shows me "you have no sound device connected")
and have another problem, my audio is 5.1, but there's no 5.1 config in my speakers setup (only stereo/7.1). ok cheked 7.1, calibration shows all speakers work (i think so) but there's no sound at rear channels in all apps. So... that's why i asked the link to the modded and fully working HDA driver for my chip (realtek 1150) (without any UWP)
or is there any way to make 5.1 setup working without another uninstalling and searching for another driver?


----------



## Màthair (Dec 23, 2019)

I bought the SB AE-5 (123 Euros), honestly the sound card is very good.

I have dual boot, windows 7 Professional, and windows 10 Pro; in both of them it goes great, although in windows 7 I have it with the sound console for the AE-5 (similar to 720), and in windows 10 with the console for the SB Command.

We all know that for SB 720/AE-5 "YES" uses the kga files to activate all the functions of this console, but the SB Command "DOES NOT use" ANY kga files; At least I don't see any in the original folder where the kga creates any sound card known to creative by all of us.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 23, 2019)

How exactly do you get Atmos or Nahimic working on these drivers?


----------



## Bezvard (Dec 25, 2019)

So I installed the sound mod, and when I change the settings there is no difference for whatever setting I use, even for all of them any help?
I also use a USB so I can connect both of my headphone jacks to my laptop, also I tried using both USB, and Realtek High Definition Audio, still no difference for whatever setting I use.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 25, 2019)

Bezvard said:


> So I installed the sound mod, and when I change the settings there is no difference for whatever setting I use, even for all of them any help?
> I also use a USB so I can connect both of my headphone jacks to my laptop, also I tried using both USB, and Realtek High Definition Audio, still no difference for whatever setting I use.


Get the USB out. Connect via onboard jack.


----------



## Bezvard (Dec 25, 2019)

This is my setup I only have 1 headphone jack and I also want to use my mic but it still doesn't work. 
I can't tell the difference between each settings


----------



## emanresu (Dec 26, 2019)

What happened to good old Dolby DTS HD Master and TRUEHD? I got ahold of GameSpirits XFI MOD but it won't play any audio..
I want my Z5500 to be sweetened by the golden tunes.


----------



## DarknessStorm (Dec 26, 2019)

How many of you are getting the main window realtek visual - different from original "pale" color?


----------



## Bezvard (Dec 26, 2019)

Dj Urko said:


> View attachment 87640
> just run A2-V4.reg in folder extras and you will get dolby home thater v4 is different than dolby digital plus for srs look maybe audio enhancements are disabled enable it in enhancements tab uncheck disable enhancements and send screenshots again thank you


What do you mean by this? Where is "folder extras". I have all of the programs if I recall correctly but like he said there is no difference in sound for any program, it doesn't change.


----------



## Bezvard (Dec 27, 2019)

Please help? I wish you can make the process much more simpler for the people like me who don't know anything, or a video like how everyone else does it. And can someone help why there is no difference in sound? I'm sure other people have the same problem.


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 28, 2019)

emanresu said:


> What happened to good old Dolby DTS HD Master and TRUEHD? I got ahold of GameSpirits XFI MOD but it won't play any audio..
> I want my Z5500 to be sweetened by the golden tunes.



GameSpirits Realtek + XFI MODs only work with *Win7*. they don't work with Win8.1 & Win10 due to hd audio architecture change in newer Windows versions (but I remember DJ Urko's old Realtek + XFI v8090 MOD from early 2017 did work with Win10)


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Dec 28, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> GameSpirits Realtek + XFI MODs only work with *Win7*. they don't work with Win8.1 & Win10 due to hd audio architecture change in newer Windows versions (but I remember DJ Urko's old Realtek + XFI v8090 MOD from early 2017 did work with Win10)


But only this mod works fully in build 14393, but in Creators Update up to 1909 not. 
I had tested, its flawless 








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## DarknessStorm (Dec 28, 2019)

DarknessStorm said:


> How many of you are getting the main window realtek visual - different from original "pale" color?


no info about this...?


----------



## emanresu (Dec 28, 2019)

Isn't that Nice?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 2, 2020)

Personalised EQ based on analysis of your hearing sensitivity, does anyone knows any app which support this feature other than DTS X:ULTRA which does not work for me.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 2, 2020)

bryan--- said:


> Personalised EQ based on analysis of your hearing sensitivity, does anyone knows any app which support this feature other than DTS X:ULTRA which does not work for me.



Where do I find ze ULTRA?!


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 2, 2020)

WHATS  ze ULTRA ?
DO YOU MEAN DTS X:ULTRA .


----------



## emanresu (Jan 2, 2020)

bryan--- said:


> WHATS  ze ULTRA ?
> DO YOU MEAN DTS X:ULTRA .



HEIL HYDRA:X
PM?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 3, 2020)

emanresu said:


> HEIL HYDRA:X
> PM?


i dont know what you are talking about maybe anyone else can help you.
 try use full form .its not chat.(maybe)


----------



## emanresu (Jan 3, 2020)

Màthair said:


> Well my friend, here more info (to you, i add the link in my Mediafire, if u´re interested in download and watch the driver that created Gamespirit years ago). An image here to u, and too (MY GIFT!)) an old KGA file, that nobody owns, to ur personal collection (this belongs to the first Sound Blaster MB), and that were created by creative, don't ask me which version it belongs to, because I don't know; I simply have it, and there it is in case tomorrow can help in other creative next creations.
> 
> Here the link to the old version of MB2 driver (Realtek) created by Gamespirit (To a  MB2 conView attachment 128993sole):
> 
> ...



Care to share the non-working MediaFire links?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 3, 2020)

emanresu said:


> Care to share the non-working MediaFire links?











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz


----------



## emanresu (Jan 3, 2020)

Jimmy9303 said:


> MEGA
> 
> 
> MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now
> ...



Does not work for me..


----------



## MotorHead Tech (Jan 5, 2020)

So I am puzzled on how to get SPDIF optical output light to turn on, on the rear of my Asus X58 Sabertooth motherboard running Windows 10, [Version 10.0.18362.535] with the Realtek ALC892 8 Channel High Definition Audio Codec. I found this forum hoping to unlock these features from my motherboard sound card. BIOS has SPDIF output enabled, and same thing in the sound settings in the control panel and settings app. I am still unable to figure out why I can not get the 5.1 or 7.1 Audio settings enabled. When I downloaded and installed a modified unlocked Realtek 2.80 the options appeared but only as grayed out and I lost the Optical Audio output source, I don't want that crap going through my computer monitor, I want the audio to go directly to my Harmon Kardon HK3490 Reviever. Please help and me email to contact me is yb.motorheadtech@gmail.com


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 5, 2020)

MotorHead Tech said:


> So I am puzzled on how to get SPDIF optical output light to turn on, on the rear of my Asus X58 Sabertooth motherboard running Windows 10, [Version 10.0.18362.535] with the Realtek ALC892 8 Channel High Definition Audio Codec. I found this forum hoping to unlock these features from my motherboard sound card. BIOS has SPDIF output enabled, and same thing in the sound settings in the control panel and settings app. I am still unable to figure out why I can not get the 5.1 or 7.1 Audio settings enabled. When I downloaded and installed a modified unlocked Realtek 2.80 the options appeared but only as grayed out and I lost the Optical Audio output source, I don't want that crap going through my computer monitor, I want the audio to go directly to my Harmon Kardon HK3490 Reviever. Please help and me email to contact me is yb.motorheadtech@gmail.com


Where did you get that R2.80 driver? R2.80 is very old. Try the driver in the first post of this thread.


----------



## MotorHead Tech (Jan 6, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Where did you get that R2.80 driver? R2.80 is very old. Try the driver in the first post of this thread.











						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




Here is the link above for the r2.80 drivers. I also figured out another way with my specific dilemma on how to enable SPDIF audio output, it's a bit of a bypass to all this nonsense lol


----------



## DarknessStorm (Jan 7, 2020)

DarknessStorm said:


> How many of you are getting the main window realtek visual - different from original "pale" color?


so, no info about this?


----------



## hasafa25 (Jan 9, 2020)

Do u guys know which mode of Dolby Pro Logic ii does the realtek drivers implement? Is it the "movie mode" or "music mode"?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 10, 2020)

hasafa25 said:


> Do u guys know which mode of Dolby Pro Logic ii does the realtek drivers implement? Is it the "movie mode" or "music mode"?


Where did you see Realtek drivers do Pro Logic decoding?


----------



## hasafa25 (Jan 11, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Where did you see Realtek drivers do Pro Logic decoding?


Inside the drivers in windows there is a tab stating Pro Logic II upmix from stereo sources... audio cds, mp3s etc... So i would guess it implements something based on the "music mode" of DPL II decoding. However if some would want to listen to actual DPL II encoded Lt/Rt stereo then he/she must use the "movie mode" cos' the "music mode" doesn't decode the surround information the same way. The naming what Dolby actually used back in the day were "Dolby Pro Logic ii encoding" and "Dolby Pro Logic ii decoding". I do have a hardware decode capable AV receiver for DPL ii but every time i would want to use it i have to send the Lt/Rt stereo to my AV receiver eg. i have to change my operating system audio output settings to 2 channel stereo. So it makes me wonder which mode does the driver implementation based on? Tho i must say it probably does a worse job then an actual hardware decoder...


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 11, 2020)

hasafa25 said:


> Inside the drivers in windows there is a tab stating Pro Logic II upmix from stereo sources... audio cds, mp3s etc... So i would guess it implements something based on the "music mode" of DPL II decoding. However if some would want to listen to actual DPL II encoded Lt/Rt stereo then he/she must use the "movie mode" cos' the "music mode" doesn't decode the surround information the same way. The naming what Dolby actually used back in the day were "Dolby Pro Logic ii encoding" and "Dolby Pro Logic ii decoding". I do have a hardware decode capable AV receiver for DPL ii but every time i would want to use it i have to send the Lt/Rt stereo to my AV receiver eg. i have to change my operating system audio output settings to 2 channel stereo. So it makes me wonder which mode does the driver implementation based on? Tho i must say it probably does a worse job then an actual hardware decoder...


Take a screenshot.


----------



## hasafa25 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Rochabian (Jan 14, 2020)

Is there a way to force stereo games upmix to 5.1 with SPDIF ?
On analog 5.1 there is an option "Speaker fill" that works well for games but i can't find the same function for SPDIF
I've tried with DTS Connect and it works for audio mp3 etc but not for games
I've tried different drivers ( the one on first page too ) but no luck with DTS connect, stereo games are only in stereo DTS via SPDIF, no 5.1 upmix
5.1 games works in 5.1 DTS, not so bad, but "speaker fill" for stereo games produce good results on some games, so i wonder if it's possible through SPDIF
My Realtek is ALC892 on Win 10 1909


----------



## DaddyDjent (Jan 21, 2020)

Is there a way to reduce latency? It gets very noticeable in games.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 21, 2020)

DaddyDjent said:


> Is there a way to reduce latency? It gets very noticeable in games.


Audio enhancers and DDL/DTSconnect uses a buffer per enhancer/encoder. Buffer = latency.


----------



## DaddyDjent (Jan 21, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Audio enhancers and DDL/DTSconnect uses a buffer per enhancer/encoder. Buffer = latency.


Any way to lower the amount of buffers used manually?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 21, 2020)

DaddyDjent said:


> Any way to lower the amount of buffers used manually?


Disable any unused enhancers.


----------



## DaddyDjent (Jan 21, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Disable any unused enhancers.


That's why I asked, since I did so. DTS, Dolby cinema, dolby gaming and soundblaster are disabled. Dolby digital gives a MASSIVE quality boost but i cannot config the buffer.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 21, 2020)

DaddyDjent said:


> That's why I asked, since I did so. DTS, Dolby cinema, dolby gaming and soundblaster are disabled. Dolby digital gives a MASSIVE quality boost but i cannot config the buffer.


DDL has higher latency than DTS Connect. Can't you use that?


----------



## DaddyDjent (Jan 21, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> DDL has higher latency than DTS Connect. Can't you use that?


Doesn't sound as pleasant for my M40X's (I tried the M50X preset with no success)... does the hardware latency have an effect on it? Since I have an interface I can use with static latency.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 21, 2020)

DaddyDjent said:


> Doesn't sound as pleasant for my M40X's (I tried the M50X preset with no success)... does the hardware latency have an effect on it? Since I have an interface I can use with static latency.


Decoding DD or DTS also require a buffer.


----------



## DaddyDjent (Jan 21, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Decoding DD or DTS also require a buffer.


Yeah... Guess It's gonna be up to good ol windows search to try and find a config on it...


----------



## Panaam (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello, So I tried everything and nothing seems to work. I have now Windows 10 build 1909 (10.0.18363 build 18363).
My main issue is that I have a 5.1 sound system, connected on the 3 jacks on the back, but windows 10 seems to see them as stereo (L and R only) connected only to the green jack.
It was working fine on Windows 7 before I upgraded to 10.
So the sound card is the built-in one in this Gigabyte Mother Board.

I used their driver from the website, still Stereo.
I tried the steps mentioned in here with R2.82 driver got from here, so basically uninstall the existing driver and using that method but still
I used @Alan Finote 's method here downloaded from github, which gave an error while installing but in any case still the same.
I tried @Dj Urko latest one here, with the digitally signed and still same result.

The thing in common is I revert to an earlier restore point, uninstall the Realtek driver, restart, I still see it installed after reboot, but did those steps and still the same. Also even without the restart, just simple uninstall/reinstall gives out the same outcome.  

I have an internal PCI Creative Sound Card, now this sees the 5.1 just fine, the only issue is for some reason it inverts the middle and sub signals, and can't seem to invert them back. Which again was not the case with Win 7.1 SP1 ....so HELP!!!!


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 22, 2020)

Guys, I have a sony vaio laptop with Realtek ALC269. I couldn't get the SRS Premium sound or anything else. What can I do?

I want SRS Premium sound very much but couldn't succeed yet. Please help


----------



## pr0dukt (Jan 23, 2020)

Okay, I've mostly got this mod working, aside from the Nahimic UI being unresponsive, and my format options never including Dolby/DTS. However I'm just using either my SteeleSeries Arctis 5 headset (7.1 DTS VirSurround enabled), or switched to the modest logitech Z625 THX 2.1 setup i've had for awhile, which is connected via S/PDIF toslink. Currently just using the onboard chip of an msi x470, on the ALC892 codec. Which does support 7.1 channel formats, and shouldn't have issues supporting Dolby/DTS functionality and thier respective apo configs. 
Yet I still can't seem to get DDP, DHT4, or DTS Audio to actually do anything to my actual sound. They will generally run if i launch any of them, but any configuration or EQ adjustments do just about fuck all to my actual sound qaulity.

At this point, I just want a clean cut answer as to what my best option would be to deliver optimal stereo and virtual surround from my current hardware, without trailing a path of a bunch of half-working driver/APO packs to end up right back where i started. 

Can any of you gentlemen point me in the direction of a quality lightweight mod or suite package that will enhance the sound qaulity of my humble yet effective desktop audio options? It'd be much obliged. ^^ 


I do eventually plan to install a 7.1 setup I currently use elsewhere to my PCs audio arsenal, but that is a ways off yet. But having the Dolby/DTS functionality already enabled and ready to use, will really make that transition a lot more painless as well...


----------



## ador250 (Jan 23, 2020)

I stripped down all this mods in single effect per mod with latest versions -

https://github.com/shibajee?tab=repositories
or just click the links in my sig.

use the one u need. @pr0dukt


----------



## pr0dukt (Jan 23, 2020)

Ah snap, these are actually perfect. Brand focused, lightweight, and likely easier on compatibility I'd reckon than these AIO packs that I don't seem to have much luck with. I'm likely to opt with the DTS pack, given I use a SteeleSeries headset, which are designed around DTS:X 2.0,  but can still switch over to DTS studio for 2.1 speakers. Kudos and thanks for putting these together bro, I'll likely be giving this one a whirl here in a few minutes. Cheers!


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks @ador250 i use realtek+harman now


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 23, 2020)

Is it better than SRS?


----------



## {THE GHOST} (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey, good job everyone. Can I use dolby atmos for gaming (or another dolby software) with nahimic simultaneously? thnx


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 26, 2020)

So I decided to use the DTS pack and it works fine on my Realtek S1220 audio device much better than the Asus supplied driver and software 

PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1457&SUBSYS_87231043&REV_00\4&163d5be3&0&0341


----------



## Atsuki (Jan 26, 2020)

Can i use different software (dolby atmos sound blaster etc...) simultaneously


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2020)

Atsuki said:


> Can i use different software (dolby atmos sound blaster etc...) simultaneously


Not that I know of.

I am still unable to get these drivers to work. I'm back to Nahimic 3 and the realtek driver's from the MB home page.


----------



## alp.adalar (Jan 28, 2020)

I installed all programs with mod (i downloaded it from first post) but sound is not good as before. I turned off all sound programs but still the sound is little bit distorted. Basses are a little bit over, trebles are scratchy. My speaker setup is not bad. I have Microlab M820.
What should i do for better quality?
Sorry for bad English :/


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 28, 2020)

alp.adalar said:


> What should i do for better quality?



stop using onboard sound if you want the best quality


----------



## trickson (Jan 28, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> stop using onboard sound if you want the best quality


----------



## qu3jo (Jan 29, 2020)

Good night, I would like you to help me on an issue. Today I formatted my PC, and I realized that my audio was strange, what is hurting me the most, is that my microphone was very low, and it is making strange noises at times. I use a ryzen 7 3700x, 16gb ram, asus x370 prime pro hand card. Please help me, and I'm sorry for the English.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 29, 2020)

If you go to the first page in this thread you'll find a link to download the software and a how to on installing the software you downloaded


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 29, 2020)

qu3jo said:


> Good night, I would like you to help me on an issue. Today I formatted my PC, and I realized that my audio was strange, what is hurting me the most, is that my microphone was very low, and it is making strange noises at times. I use a ryzen 7 3700x, 16gb ram, asus x370 prime pro hand card. Please help me, and I'm sorry for the English.


Post in new separate thread.


----------



## alp.adalar (Jan 29, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> stop using onboard sound if you want the best quality


 My onboard sound components are pretty high quality (Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro - Realtek ALC1220-VB 7.1). Maybe speaker units not that much good but it is enough for me.
 I was not uninstall old driver before install modded one. Today i uninstall all audio drivers and enhancer apps and reinstall all of it. Now it's sounds so much better  I turned off DDP because i have not surround 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setup, so it is unnessecary for me. DTS is off; Nahimic Music profile on, SoundBlaster Music profile on, DAX Gaming Music Mode with Open equalizer preset on.
My room's windows are shaking and i can hear all details while i listen music on Tidal Hi-Fi


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 30, 2020)

@alp.adalar I have the same onboard sound as you and I also have an Creative X-FI Fatality Titanium admittedly the audio is pretty good from the ALC-S1220A but the XFi still kicks it's butt in the quality arena when using the Asus drivers for the onboard,  but after using the ones from this thread I do indeed have to say that they do make a rather big difference bringing it nearly on par with my XFi


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 4, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I stripped down all this mods in single effect per mod with latest versions -
> 
> https://github.com/shibajee?tab=repositories
> or just click the links in my sig.
> ...



I've seen, that you've got in your Repository an UAD with Harman-Elements, and an UAD with DTS-Elements. Is it anyhow possible to merge both Packages?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Feb 4, 2020)

Metal-Tom said:


> I've seen, that you've got in your Repository an UAD with Harman-Elements, and an UAD with DTS-Elements. Is it anyhow possible to merge both Packages?


Or why not (also) with both all Dolby and DTS? 
Is it possible to shrinking both of these effects in a one mod at the moment?
Or it is available in a single mod? @ador250

I'm going to planning upgrading from HDA to UAD in my PC in the next week (with the win 10 1909 update too), because it has a more changed in UAD drivers releasing in a 1.5 year time and I want test it how it works and sounds at all. 
And UAD sounds more better HD sounding than HDA?
What's difference of the both?
I'm really at the beginning of these newcomer thing 

In a few years will be completely changing the sound structure of these drivers and I hope it will also very good then HDA was in past 15-16 years 
It's a bit sad that his time will be over, but the whole last year was the biggest highlight of the HDA here and we had never ever before so much mods here became than in past 8-9 years before and i'm very delighted and thankful that what we become and thank you for all the modders here in our community you had the best job done even if was swatty for you, but it is your passion 
Thanks again for these wonderful HDA years and shall we come the next chapter UAD too!


----------



## ador250 (Feb 5, 2020)

I mean u can literally put all the worlds of effects in one mod, it's just couple of line add/edit in .inf file. But all the process on background will make sound delay and sound will be little or more distorted. Harman and Dolby UWP effects r heavily modified sound processing engine, harman alone has biggest delay than any other apo. My goal is to give people some lightweight package who don't need all those effect at once. If u want good stereo music effect then Harman or Sound Blaster connect or for headphone DTS Hpxv1 is more than enough and for gaming nahimic or dolby atmos. Alan Finote already giving those multiple effect package, why I have to do this too. @Jimmy9303 @Metal-Tom


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Feb 5, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I mean u can literally put all the worlds of effects in one mod, it's just couple of line add/edit in .inf file. But all the process on background will make sound delay and sound will be little or more distorted. Harman and Dolby UWP effects r heavily modified sound processing engine, harman alone has biggest delay than any other apo. My goal is to give people some lightweight package who don't need all those effect at once. If u want good stereo music effect then Harman or Sound Blaster connect or for headphone DTS Hpxv1 is more than enough and for gaming nahimic or dolby atmos. Alan Finote already giving those multiple effect package, why I have to do this too. @Jimmy9303 @Metal-Tom


Okay, i accepting and understanding this 
Your UAD effects when I read for the first time in your site I was completely shocked in a happiness that it contains my best effects that exists and I was just only very-very happy and fine with that 
Separately both I will be testing it and also changing the Dolby and DTS mods and I say thank you again for this making that, because you were the first modder than you maked this completely good 
I'm waiting patiently for you next mods 
Surprise us also next time too


----------



## Fonolax (Feb 11, 2020)

Warning: do not install the last update, it changes the name of your audio bus in windows and can completely mess with your secondary audio card.  Happened to me, now i have to reinstall windows from the scratch


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 11, 2020)

@Fonolax a little more info and some screenshots of what changed would be much appreciated and what do you mean by secondary sound card do you mean a discrete sound card like an Soundblaster card or are you talking about the built in sound of you video card


----------



## Scoty (Feb 18, 2020)

I have a MSI x570 Unify and use the latest Realtek Audio Driver and the Realtek App from MS Store but the problem is there is no EQ. I can only set volume. I use the optical audio output.


----------



## sleewok (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm having a really strange issue after installing this. The audio fades in and out, like it is trying to normalize it when running. It sounds terrible. Any ideas what would be causing this?


----------



## max_clif (Feb 26, 2020)

Does dolby theater 4 work with nahimic?  I've never managed to get any recent version working together.  Nahimic is the one that stops working once both are enabled


----------



## ador250 (Feb 26, 2020)

download this, then replace the HDXRT.inf with this one, also put the 5 R4EE*.dll dolby file in the Win64 folder, u can delete the HDXRTSST.inf..installation procedure will be same as this one, u just have to install extra DolbyHomeTheater.msi @max_clif


----------



## max_clif (Feb 27, 2020)

> download this, then replace the HDXRT.inf with this one, also put the 5 R4EE*.dll dolby file in the Win64 folder, u can delete the HDXRTSST.inf..installation procedure will be same as this one, u just have to install extra DolbyHomeTheater.msi @max_clif



Where are the five R4EE*.dll dolby files?  Wasnt in any of the two 7z files I downloaded.  I havent installed the drivers yet but from another set I did install from Alan Fonte's set, there are 10 R4EE*.dll files inside my C:\Windows\System32 folder did you mean 5 of the 10 from here?


----------



## Akrxn (Feb 28, 2020)

New to pc gaming...my mobo doesnt have optical out...how can i get better game sound?? all i have is my headset that is 3.5mm


----------



## max_clif (Feb 28, 2020)

your PC might have HDMI, in w hich case you can attach that to a sound system (entertainment system) with bluray and speakers) that has HDMI in and let that handle the sound from the PC.


----------



## ador250 (Feb 28, 2020)

R4EEL64A.dll
R4EEG64A.dll
R4EED64A.dll
R4EEP64A.dll
R4EEA64A.dll @max_clif


----------



## max_clif (Feb 29, 2020)

ok but i should pull this out of windows/system32 directory from another installation package?  These 5 arent in the Realtek_UAD_Nahimic_v6.0.8899.1.7z file I downloaded.


----------



## ador250 (Feb 29, 2020)

max_clif said:


> ok but i should pull this out of windows/system32 directory from another installation package?  These 5 arent in the Realtek_UAD_Nahimic_v6.0.8899.1.7z file I downloaded.



ya, u can get those 5 .dll from anywhere possible it doesn't matter.


----------



## max_clif (Mar 1, 2020)

i disabled driver signing through group policy in Windows 10 pro, and replaced the HDXRT.inf file and added the 5xR4E files, and got an error:


----------



## ador250 (Mar 1, 2020)

max_clif said:


> i disabled driver signing through group policy in Windows 10 pro, and replaced the HDXRT.inf file and added the 5xR4E files, and got an error:
> View attachment 146348




group policy edit won't work, u have to use the restart method or test sign method...here is video instructions and proof of both enhancements r working.


----------



## max_clif (Mar 1, 2020)

I got it to run into test mode with windows on bottom right saying it is in Test Mode

I still get that error, despite following your video to the letter.
Is it possible my mobo ASUS Z97-A  (with ALC892) isnt supported by the HDXRT.inf file (that i unrarred from the link)?


----------



## ador250 (Mar 2, 2020)

max_clif said:


> I got it to run into test mode with windows on bottom right saying it is in Test Mode
> 
> I still get that error, despite following your video to the letter.
> Is it possible my mobo ASUS Z97-A  (with ALC892) isnt supported by the HDXRT.inf file (that i unrarred from the link)?
> ...



My realtek audio chip is ALC892 too. That error specifically means that u r not in disable driver signature enforcement mode. Did u revert the group policy edit before going into test mode ? Just follow this installation method


----------



## max_clif (Mar 2, 2020)

I did revert policy back in gpedit 

As for:
Go to Settings > Update & Security > Recovery > Advanced startup > click Restart now 

This doesnt work for me.  All it does it do a normal restart back to windows

I tried the other method that is to hold down Shift key + restart and that also does normal restart.


----------



## ador250 (Mar 2, 2020)

max_clif said:


> I did revert policy back in gpedit
> 
> As for:
> Go to Settings > Update & Security > Recovery > Advanced startup > click Restart now
> ...



ok, try this method https://www.opentechguides.com/how-to/article/windows-10/103/enable-f8-safe-mode.html


----------



## max_clif (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you trying!

I managed to install the drivers by disabling driver signing by pressing the reset button every time windows tried to boot up until the recovery screen came up.

The drivers were installed exactly the way the video showed (before reboot), but some oddities in that "Audio enhancement Problems" never showed up, and I didnt see Dolby Digital as an option although Dolby Digital Theater 4 was there.

As a work-around after trying this same process 3x, I used APO to add Dolby Digital Theater 4 to my optical out and then it showed Dolby Digital as an optoin.

Unfortunately Nahimic refuses to run.  It closes itself upon running almost right away.  All 3 installations had the same issue with Nahimic closing itself and refusing to run.  As this is a new installation of Windows 10 I dont even have a clue how to fix this.


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Mar 6, 2020)

@ador250 I'm using the the realtek-uad-harman-mod... Not that I'm needing it because I'm driving a coax S/PDiF from my asus p5q pro (ALC1200) to my Denon AVR-X1300W in 5.1.2 speakers setup. However there is good enhancement across the spectrum. I'm using windows 2004 19041.113... Tried OP driver before and everything worked fine but I agree with you on post #2.808
For some reason the custom #3 (AC-3) doesn't work... got a message " format not supported by the device"  any ideas ... ???


----------



## ador250 (Mar 7, 2020)

snc.cml said:


> @ador250 I'm using the the realtek-uad-harman-mod... Not that I'm needing it because I'm driving a coax S/PDiF from my asus p5q pro (ALC1200) to my Denon AVR-X1300W in 5.1.2 speakers setup. However there is good enhancement across the spectrum. I'm using windows 2004 19041.113... Tried OP driver before and everything worked fine but I agree with you on post #2.808
> For some reason the custom #3 (AC-3) doesn't work... got a message " format not supported by the device"  any ideas ... ???



AC-3 didn't work for me too, I think it only works with HDMI passthrough.


----------



## bouvier (Mar 12, 2020)

DJ Urko
I don't know if you are still monitoring this thread.
I just wanted to say thank you for all your hard work on this awesome audio project you provided. It is exactly what I was looking for.  After reading most of the 114 pages of this thread and with all the supporting information everyone posted I was able to get everything working very stable. There were a few issues but I was able to address them.
Bravo to you!!!
Randy


----------



## Kronos128 (Mar 15, 2020)

bouvier said:


> DJ Urko
> I don't know if you are still monitoring this thread.
> I just wanted to say thank you for all your hard work on this awesome audio project you provided. It is exactly what I was looking for.  After reading most of the 114 pages of this thread and with all the supporting information everyone posted I was able to get everything working very stable. There were a few issues but I was able to address them.
> Bravo to you!!!
> Randy


Did you manage to get dolby atmos working for me only dolby audio or premium is working...


----------



## disqo (Mar 16, 2020)

Hello, is there a step by step guide on how to install? I have seen the document on the one drive page but I am confused. Thanks


----------



## starforce2005 (Mar 17, 2020)

May i ask, does this mod's dolby atmos driver also enables "Dolby Atmos for headphone" in spatial sound tab? How come after i installed it, only Windows Sonic availliable?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Mar 19, 2020)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital Output via SPDIF and HDMI.View attachment 116241View attachment 116155
> 
> ...


All in one driver!







































Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital Output via SPDIF and HDMI.View attachment 116241View attachment 116155
> 
> ...


My realtek hd audio drivers with enhacers for realtek hd audio & sound blaster x-fi surround pro SPDiF!!!
Thnx Alan Finotty! Great job!!


----------



## shaolin95 (Mar 25, 2020)

Guess this does not work for any Realteak, right? I tried it with the onboard audio of my z390 Aorus master and pretty much everything failed to work


----------



## WebDove (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi,  This is great!  It seems to work except for one thing.  My old sony AV supports both dolby digital and DTS Audio.  I confirmed this and checked them in the realtek digital output properties/supported formats tab.  I also checked 44.1k through 96Khz in the sample rates section after checking all those with the receiver.  However, under advanced/default format I only see dolby digital as a choice (which works fine).  There is no DTS choice.  If I run the DTS app it starts and says "DTS audio processing is bypassed for direct multichannel output". Settings/about works, but no other buttons respond. Is this only for converting DTS to headphones?  Why can I not use DTS in addition to dolby in the advanced/default format?

Windows 10, latest release and updates.  Asus ROG z390-E gaming.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 30, 2020)

WebDove said:


> Hi,  This is great!  It seems to work except for one thing.  My old sony AV supports both dolby digital and DTS Audio.  I confirmed this and checked them in the realtek digital output properties/supported formats tab.  I also checked 44.1k through 96Khz in the sample rates section after checking all those with the receiver.  However, under advanced/default format I only see dolby digital as a choice (which works fine).  There is no DTS choice.  If I run the DTS app it starts and says "DTS audio processing is bypassed for direct multichannel output". Settings/about works, but no other buttons respond. Is this only for converting DTS to headphones?  Why can I not use DTS in addition to dolby in the advanced/default format?
> 
> Windows 10, latest release and updates.  Asus ROG z390-E gaming.


That Dolby Digital option is for DDL output. DDL and DTS interactive cannot occur together.


----------



## WebDove (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes, I know that they cannot work together.  However, with this new driver I expected to see two options for the default format to send to the receiver "DD" or "DTS" since the receiver tests positive for both in the sound/digital output/supported formats tab.


----------



## funboy6942 (Mar 30, 2020)

Check and see if our receiver is has pcm on or off, and play with that to see if that changes anything then. Also be sure that your receiver can decode the dts signal in its native format. Some receivers will ony do dd or dts, or both, along with dd plus, dts hd and so forth. So what receiver are you using and Ill be happy to check out its specs, and/or its manual to see if there is anything in there that will help you that you may have missed on your own, for a extra set of eyes never hurts 
Hope this helps.


----------



## WebDove (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks Fanboy.  Using the windows sound control panel/Realtek Digital Output/Properties panel if I highlight either Dolby Digital or DTS and hit test my Sony STR-835 reports correctly switching to either Dolby or DTS and I hear the correct sounds.  This works for any Sample rate from 44.1k to 96k.

BTW, what is the function of the two "dolby" tabs in properties?  One says "Dolby Digital Plus" (which my receiver does not do) and one says "Dolby Home Theater v4"  . The DD+ makes sound louder by about 3db.  The eq and other functions in DHT seem to modify the sound ok, is that just for tweaking?


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Apr 3, 2020)

Nahimic Audio Control Panel  new version v1.4.1


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 3, 2020)

Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

I'm likely an idiot who has missed something obvious, but every time I try to use your installer it never gets passed "Current Task: Stopping Windows Audio Service...". It hangs there forever. Any suggestions?  Try to stop the service manually. 1. Win+X 2. Run 3. Enter "Ssrvices.msc". 4. Search...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Credelle (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey, i installed only soundblaster and when i try to open it stays like this


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Apr 6, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I stripped down all this mods in single effect per mod with latest versions -
> 
> https://github.com/shibajee?tab=repositories
> or just click the links in my sig.
> ...



Hello...
You did an update but the installer for the realtek driver is still Driver v6.0.8899.1 (GUI at the TOP & Programs and Features)  and NOT v6.0.8918.1 at less for the Nahimic v6.0.8918.1 driver.
I'm using it with Dolby theater 4 as @max_clif did with your help.
There is a Dolby atmos in the driver of @Alan Finote there is an automatic mode in it.  Wonder if  i can use it insteat the dolby theater 4... any ideas..??
Thanks..

ed..// the driver is fine but after I replace the file HDXRT.inf and the 5 dll's the magic appears.


----------



## ador250 (Apr 6, 2020)

Just change the *line no. 12* and replace with "DriverVer=03/17/2020, 6.0.8918.1" , now after installing, it will show 8918 version in everywhere. For ur 2nd ques, u simply want nahimic+dolby atmos, right ? @snc.cml


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Apr 6, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Just change the *line no. 12* and replace with "DriverVer=03/17/2020, 6.0.8918.1" , now after installing, it will show 8918 version in everywhere. For ur 2nd ques, u simply want nahimic+dolby atmos, right ? @snc.cml



ok..
Yes I would like to have nahimic+dolby atmos instead of Dolby theater 4
The reason is this dolby atmos in @Alan Finote changes the mod  automatic to movies, games, music, etc .... kinda practic...
Thanks


----------



## ador250 (Apr 6, 2020)

snc.cml said:


> ok..
> Yes I would like to have nahimic+dolby atmos instead of Dolby theater 4
> The reason is this dolby atmos in @Alan Finote changes the mod  automatic to movies, games, music, etc .... kinda practic...
> Thanks



Nahimic + Dolby Atmos , follow the usual nahimic installation procedure from my github. @snc.cml


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Apr 6, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Nahimic + Dolby Atmos , follow the usual nahimic installation procedure from my github. @snc.cml



Thank you...


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Apr 7, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Nahimic + Dolby Atmos , follow the usual nahimic installation procedure from my github. @snc.cml


@ador250 
Can you make please when it is possible DTS Connect + Dolby Atmos UAD mod from your a bit of a rest of your libraries?
It is my one of my wishes, when it is good for you 
Thank you in forwards.


----------



## ador250 (Apr 7, 2020)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @ador250
> Can you make please when it is possible DTS Connect + Dolby Atmos UAD mod from your a bit of a rest of your libraries?
> It is my one of my wishes, when it is good for you
> Thank you in forwards.



Yeah, why not.  Everyone is on home quarantine and there's nothing to do expect staring at screen. Just a ques, do u want pure DTS connect on spdif or Dolby atmos effect + DTS connect effect on spdif endpoint ? @Jimmy9303


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Apr 7, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Yeah, why not.  Everyone is on home quarantine and there's nothing to do expect staring at screen. Just a ques, do u want pure DTS connect on spdif or Dolby atmos effect + DTS connect effect on spdif endpoint ? @Jimmy9303


Yes, I would like to three, when it is possible. 
I apologize, but I have been a bit confused in these things. 

Edit:
I have now readed correctly so i.e. that I would like to pure DTS Connect with Dolby Atmos at both S/PDIF (+endpoint).

Sorry, but I had been right at the moment in my mind fully understanding what you had wrote.
I read sometimes more and more to what is it and what for it to meant.


----------



## ador250 (Apr 7, 2020)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Yes, I would like to three, when it is possible.
> I apologize, but I have been a bit confused in these things.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Realtek UAD Dolby Atmos+DTS Connect , test it..see if it works or not. Follow instructions from here @Jimmy9303


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Apr 7, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Realtek UAD Dolby Atmos+DTS Connect , test it..see if it works or not. Follow instructions from here @Jimmy9303


I have to work at the moment, I will test it later in the week and I will reply how it is.


----------



## algebraicgeomet (Apr 9, 2020)

could someone explain how to "run A2-V4 regpath to enable Dolby Home Theater V4"? Sorry, I am not very tech savvy.


----------



## alp.adalar (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm using the driver in first thread but it sometimes just not work properly. I just want Dolby Atmos and DTS Audio, not other apps like nahimic or dolby cinema or dolby home theater. İs there a newer version of the driver in the first post or is there a driver just contains dolby atmos and dts?


----------



## Xeonic (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello! Is there any way to crack Dolby access? What to use for free? thanks


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, maybe someone ran into this problem, installed the mod, installed from it Dolby Atmos, Nahimic работает только Nahimic, и выходит Dolby Atmos: "To activate Dolby Atmos, connect headphones or speakers to the system audio jack." What am I missing?


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 15, 2020)

Megalodon said:


> "To activate Dolby Atmos, connect headphones or speakers to the system audio jack." What am I missing?


I got that too. The driver doesn't recognize the headphones as headphones, but as a line out (speakers).


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 15, 2020)

SoNic67 said:


> I got that too. The driver doesn't recognize the headphones as headphones, but as a line out (speakers).


The link is broken, I managed to fix this bug, with the help of "System Restore" I don’t know how, but it worked after, there were a couple of glitches from the start menu, but this is all the little things.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 17, 2020)

My drivers realtek uad modded with sound blaster xfi 5.1 surround pro mb5 + full dolby & dts included 

























Download links coming soon. Just uploading....

Dts ultra pc II rulezzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 17, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> My drivers realtek uad modded with sound blaster xfi 5.1 surround pro mb5 + full dolby & dts included
> 
> Download links coming soon. Just uploading....
> 
> Dts ultra pc II rulezzzzzzz!!!!


This is all of course wonderful, but what to do when you want it to be and only work dolby atoms?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 17, 2020)

Megalodon said:


> This is all of course wonderful, but what to do when you want it to be and only work dolby atoms?
> View attachment 151800


Dolby atmos for gaming running.


----------



## NIYASKR (Apr 17, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Dolby atmos for gaming running.


but how do i bro @H4cziLLa ..need to install the realtek driver first? or...


----------



## Megalodon (Apr 17, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> Dolby atmos for gaming running.


You do not accidentally taste how to switch the Nahimic sound effect to Dolby Atmos, as far as I understand that only one of them should work, now Nahimic works for me.



Spoiler






Spoiler: image


----------



## Stevark (Apr 17, 2020)

Has anyone encountered problems in discord? My friends hear themselves even when my microphone is turned off. How to solve this?


----------



## ador250 (Apr 17, 2020)

I already uploaded a nahimic+dolby atmos driver few days ago, u can try it. @Megalodon


----------



## harris123424 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello, i have sound blaster g6 sound card and sound blaster h7 headphone. Can i have DTS X Ultra?


----------



## Dodobila (Apr 21, 2020)

Application: DAX3DesktopUI.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.ArgumentNullException
   at System.Windows.Interop.WindowInteropHelper..ctor(System.Windows.Window)
   at System.Windows.MessageBox.Show(System.Windows.Window, System.String, System.String, System.Windows.MessageBoxButton, System.Windows.MessageBoxImage)
   at DAXDesktopUI.APIManager.DolbyGateway.InitAPIInterface(Boolean)
   at DAXDesktopUI.APIManager.DolbyGateway..cctor()

Exception Info: System.TypeInitializationException
   at DAXDesktopUI.ViewModel.OutputsWndViewModel.Initialize()
   at DAXDesktopUI.ViewModel.MainViewModel..ctor(DAXDesktopUI.MainWindow)
   at DAXDesktopUI.MainWindow..ctor()
   at DAXDesktopUI.App.OnStartup(System.Windows.StartupEventArgs)
   at System.Windows.Application.<.ctor>b__1_0(System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen(System.Object, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32, System.Delegate)
   at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.InvokeImpl()
   at MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext.CallbackWrapper(System.Object)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
   at MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext.Run(MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.Invoke()
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.ProcessQueue()
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.WndProcHook(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr, Boolean ByRef)
   at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr, Boolean ByRef)
   at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen(System.Object, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32, System.Delegate)
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.LegacyInvokeImpl(System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherPriority, System.TimeSpan, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr)
   at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(System.Windows.Interop.MSG ByRef)
   at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrameImpl(System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherFrame)
   at System.Windows.Application.RunDispatcher(System.Object)
   at System.Windows.Application.RunInternal(System.Windows.Window)
   at DAXDesktopUI.App.Main()
___________________________________________________________________________________________
Nume aplicație cu defecte: DAX3DesktopUI.exe, versiune: 1.1.7.22, marcaj temporal: 0x59c14175
Nume modul cu defecte: KERNELBASE.dll, versiune: 10.0.18362.778, marcaj temporal: 0xafa78a6a
Cod excepție: 0xe0434352
Deplasare defect: 0x000000000003a799
ID proces defect: 0x2878
Oră de început aplicație cu defecte: 0x01d6180ae03ac4da
Cale aplicație cu defecte: C:\Program Files\Dolby\Dolby DAX3\APP\DAX3DesktopUI.exe
Cale modul cu defecte: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
ID raport: 94a201e1-4006-473e-ad1c-c55894d02361
Nume complet pachet cu defecte: 
ID aplicație rudă pachet cu defecte: 

___________________________________________________________________
2 errors I get after restart
To be able to install properly had to restart second time AFTER "run INSTALL_UWP_BUNDLE.bat as administrator''  with disabled driver sign. verification.  Don`t know if helps, for more details Im here.


----------



## antriksh (Apr 23, 2020)

*This is too confusing for me.* I am a total noob and I just want dolby for headphones.
Can someone please help me to get the latest version. I already have normal dolby atmos which I got with my laptop.


----------



## Dodobila (Apr 23, 2020)

If you have lenovo y720 use lenovo vantage  for dolby setting


----------



## jatney (Apr 24, 2020)

Why is that now im having trouble installing it after i got a new windows update, anyone pls help me, email me at jatabrnts13@gmail.com thank you.


----------



## Lost in Harmony (Apr 25, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Realtek UAD Dolby Atmos+DTS Connect , test it..see if it works or not. Follow instructions from here @Jimmy9303


I couldn't manage to install Atmos + DTS, the setup was blocked because it's thought to be a virus. But your Atmos + Nahimic driver is dope (for me personally it's much better than DJ Urko's driver), thanks a bunch for that!
Btw, is there a difference between 2.0 and 5.1 options in the batch file? I'm currently using stock Apple earphones so which one should work better?

Edited: Also, is it possible to install the driver on Windows 7? I'm planning to try it on my 12-year-old laptop but don't want to mess with its current driver if I can't make sure.


----------



## ador250 (Apr 25, 2020)

Lost in Harmony said:


> I couldn't manage to install Atmos + DTS, the setup was blocked because it's thought to be a virus. But your Atmos + Nahimic driver is dope (for me personally it's much better than DJ Urko's driver), thanks a bunch for that!
> Btw, is there a difference between 2.0 and 5.1 options in the batch file? I'm currently using stock Apple earphones so which one should work better?
> 
> Edited: Also, is it possible to install the driver on Windows 7? I'm planning to try it on my 12-year-old laptop but don't want to mess with its current driver if I can't make sure.



those 2.0 or 5.1 option in batch file only applicable for external speaker, even if u choose 5.1 u will get 2.0 for headphone and 5.1 for speakers...so for headphone it's always 2.0 (stereo)

Windows 7 don't support modern UWP apps, so no Atmos or Nahimic, this apps r specifically made for windows 10...in windows 7 u can try creative sound blaster connect mod


----------



## apoklyps3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Is this compatible with 1220A?


----------



## kapnik (May 1, 2020)

Hello everyone.

I'm looking for a driver for VIA vt2020 for Windows 10 x64.
I've seen one in the thread before - Alan Finote provided a link, but it is not able to download anymore.
Could anyone please share the driver again?

Thank you


----------



## Jacko6X (May 5, 2020)

love it thanks


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (May 8, 2020)

Hello guyz...
I'm no expertize with this area.
Could you tell me which driver compatible with my Alc 662 ?
I also have x-fi elite pro, but driver doesn't seem support ddl & dts anymore.


----------



## jinsk8r (May 10, 2020)

*I know it's not related to the thread, but anyone knows how to change HD Audio Manager skin? Since there are skin files in the folder, I think it's possible to change it but I don't know how.

Thanks in advance!*


----------



## jinsk8r (May 10, 2020)

[FIX] For any one who has Realtek driver that doesn't separate outputs (Front and rear jacks tied up together), this is the solution


----------



## Teksik (May 12, 2020)

jinsk8r said:


> [FIX] For any one who has Realtek driver that doesn't separate outputs (Front and rear jacks tied up together), this is the solution



Where to download Realtek HDA driver test utility?


----------



## jinsk8r (May 12, 2020)

Teksik said:


> Where to download Realtek HDA driver test utility?


There's a link in the forum already but here you go:
https://mega.nz/file/FVAk3AYK#NM-CD5Pk-_bnmIAKENZ1emfi_A0Wn9D0UsvvDXREeO0


----------



## Teksik (May 12, 2020)

jinsk8r said:


> There's a link in the forum already but here you go:
> https://mega.nz/file/FVAk3AYK#NM-CD5Pk-_bnmIAKENZ1emfi_A0Wn9D0UsvvDXREeO0



Thanks!


----------



## blackeagles (May 14, 2020)

i could not get soundblaster 720 working it works at first install but after a while it says ''your audio device cannot be detected'' please help me with this


----------



## BoZz802 (May 19, 2020)

Dont Download The Apo Driver from http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/


----------



## ador250 (May 19, 2020)

BoZz802 said:


> Dont Download The Apo Driver from http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> View attachment 155813




Any self made mod tool will show threat detection in modern antivirus. Because this file don't exist in antivirus safe database. Why this file don't exist in AV safe database ? Because of copyright issue and modded patch/tool used, it won't get approved anyway. So it will forever show as a threat in AV. This is very common in userbase who use modded tools everyday and a big deal to Newbies like u. @BoZz802


----------



## Adam Krazispeed (May 19, 2020)

Like this For Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master Mb ALC-1220-VB + ESS DAC ? dont know hoe to get the ESS DAC's Vendow / Device ID? i can get the ALC 1220-VB ID's but cannot find the ESS DAC on my X570 MB?

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0CD&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0CD

LAST KNOWN PARENT DEVICE??

PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1487&SUBSYS_A0CD1458&REV_00\4&1fde7688&0&0441

dont know if this is AMD Chipset , PCI-e Bridge/Switch or what?? cant find teh ESS DAC anywhere??


----------



## CityCultivator (May 19, 2020)

BoZz802 said:


> Dont Download The Apo Driver from http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> View attachment 155813


There is a patcher tool in the package: it unlocks Realtek DDL/DTSi.
PUA: Potentially unwanted application. Usually used to describe patchers.
Quite normal something is detected. That doesn't mean there is nefarious software in it.


----------



## rumen (May 22, 2020)

Hi, friends.
I am pretty new in this forum. I've read a lot of topics here and not only here, but I couldn't find a solution of my problem. I'll try to explain in my best. I installed DJ Urko's driver and in the beginning everything was fine, until two ot three days later I suddenly heard strange sound (I even was not front of PC and nobody worked on it). The sound was like combination between gunshot and hypersonic plane-jet with duration of few seconds. I ran Windows troubleshooter and it only said that device is not set to default - fixed, and made my settings stereo (I have logitech 5.1) and also made Nahimic stop working saying that driver may be is not up to date. I uninstalled everything, not only Realtek driver and istalled it again (and did it several times), but the result was the same. Finally I installed everything without installing Nahimic, because I thought it is the problem. But the problem exists. Unfortunately I don't know what couse it and how to reproduce it. One time it appeared even instead of Windows startup sound. Yesterday appeared ones when children watched movie with Daum potplayer and sound disappeared at all and I had to restart PC. And later when my wife was in Facebook. Do you have any idea about this problem and how I can solve it? Maybe it is a matter of settings, but I don't know what to do. Please, advise me.


----------



## npk21 (May 22, 2020)

Greetings,
My system specifications -
Polk Magnifi Mini Soundbar
Asus B450 E ROG Motherboard
Sapphire RX390 graphic card
LG 4k Monitor

Issue -
I connected the soundbar to my Xonar DX soundcard via SPDIF port, and installed ,modded Xonar DX drivers, and then i could play Dolby and DTS , the sound used to be very bright and high and clear audio,
Last week my soundcard got damaged for some reason and hence i connected soundbar to my Motherboard SPDIF port, I also installed some modded drivers to enable Onboard DDL, the soundbar gives a signal of playing dolby sound, but the sound is too compressed and low, and not even clear. Due to lockdown I wont be able to get a New Soundcard, Do we have any tweaks or modded drivers which can decode Dolby and DTS and help me to reclaim the best sound out of my soundbar without Sound Card since i am badly missing my old Asus DX card which produced the best sound from my soundbar.
Btw... the soundbar has only HDMI arc port, so i dont think i will be able to connect via hdmi port.


----------



## Stan215 (May 22, 2020)

jinsk8r said:


> *I know it's not related to the thread, but anyone knows how to change HD Audio Manager skin? Since there are skin files in the folder, I think it's possible to change it but I don't know how.
> 
> Thanks in advance!*
> 
> View attachment 154599


You will have to do it yourself the file are depended on what system you have  i use resource turner and change icons in realtek audio manager took me awhile to learn going through all those img \ dialouge boxes


----------



## miller11 (May 24, 2020)

Does anybody know universal audio-driver website, where user can download specific audio driver with different versions (including old versions) ?


----------



## Stan215 (May 24, 2020)

miller11 said:


> Does anybody know universal audio-driver website, where user can download specific audio driver with different versions (including old versions) ?





			Realtek AC97 Driver – is the universal driver | Realtek drivers download


----------



## KurosakiHT (May 25, 2020)

jinsk8r said:


> *I know it's not related to the thread, but anyone knows how to change HD Audio Manager skin? Since there are skin files in the folder, I think it's possible to change it but I don't know how.
> 
> Thanks in advance!*
> 
> View attachment 154599


It's based on your mainboard' manufaturer. I'm using MSi B360 mainboard and this is what my console looks like:


----------



## grifers (May 28, 2020)

Hi. Need this driver with Dolby Prologic 2 feature, with Dolby digital and DTS too. My motherboard is Asus z370 E-GAMING, need for SPIDF (optical). Anyone help me?, I update to the lastest Windows 10 May update and nothing work now. Sorry mY language, Im use google translator. Thanks.


----------



## Cvrk (May 29, 2020)

So, I have Creative drivers already installed because I use external G6. Also have the Realtek drivers cuz I have my 5.1 speakers connected. If I install this, via the instructions basically it will get me some weird variant of Creative drivers...messing my actual driver's ups? Just asking.

I only would wanna try this because in my actual Realtek software I am missing the option to speaker-fill.


----------



## HeavyThumper (Jun 1, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Realtek UAD Dolby Atmos+DTS Connect , test it..see if it works or not. Follow instructions from here @Jimmy9303



I'd like to try this as well - but all get from zippyshare is cascading ads. Can you use a different sharing site?


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Jun 1, 2020)

HeavyThumper said:


> I'd like to try this as well - but all get from zippyshare is cascading ads. Can you use a different sharing site?


Is this driver support all realtek soundcard ?
I've downloaded it already.


----------



## Jorgeapp (Jun 6, 2020)

someone knows if this mod can support "Realtek ALC662 Audio Codec"?


----------



## Sk4za (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello everyone 
I just made account to say big thank you for those modded drivers,
*Dj Urko*, Sir you did amazing job with this package, thank you very much.

Quick little question, what settings do you guys recommend for gaming with headphones HyperX Cloud (HX-HSCL-SR) audio chip is: Realtek ALC892 Codec from MSI Z170-A PRO.

Settings provided in in driver package are...hmm too punchy I guess, it's hard to point out from which direction are coming  footsteps.


----------



## KurosakiHT (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone knows any installation method of Dolby Access for Windows 10 2004? The old version of APO Driver seems doesn’t work anymore


----------



## harris123424 (Jun 20, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> My drivers realtek uad modded with sound blaster xfi 5.1 surround pro mb5 + full dolby & dts included
> View attachment 151773View attachment 151774View attachment 151775View attachment 151776View attachment 151777View attachment 151778View attachment 151779View attachment 151780View attachment 151781View attachment 151782View attachment 151783
> 
> Download links coming soon. Just uploading....
> ...



link download?


----------



## NIYASKR (Jun 20, 2020)

no


harris123424 said:


> link download?


 no link bro he just fade awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## silkstone (Jun 20, 2020)

Does anyone know how to get SC connect, Nahimic and Dolby working when the message saying_ no devices are connected_ comes up in SB connect?
I'm using a B450 Mortar Max.

It works fine on my other computer, but not on my HTPC.

I'm also having a problem that when using digital output, the microphone doesn't record/listen. I've tried a bunch of stuff, but no success in ever getting line-in or mic working alongside digital out even though it works fine with analog out.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

Hello Everyone! Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included. -dolby audio -dolby digital plus -dolby pro logic II -dolby home theatre v4 -dolby digital live -dolby atmos / access -dts sound unbound -dts ultra -dts connect -dts ultrapc II -dts...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Jul 22, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I stripped down all this mods in single effect per mod with latest versions -
> 
> https://github.com/shibajee?tab=repositories
> or just click the links in my sig.
> ...



Hello... any update for the  *realtek-uad-harman-mod ... ? *Hasn't been updated since Apr 5 ...
Thanks....


----------



## BastyTH (Jul 28, 2020)

anyone have realtek driver that support ALC1200 and have non-uwp console ? my windows somehow fucked and cant install uwp app. using asrock if that asus console are non-uwp then it should work if it could be installed.


----------



## BastyTH (Jul 31, 2020)

also from testing DAX3 desktop, the driver is working properly only the app is hardware specific, the app will not open to let u config trough it. but it will run as default setting which is dynamic/auto profile.
are there other way to config which not to use


----------



## hypermotion (Aug 19, 2020)

KurosakiHT said:


> Anyone knows any installation method of Dolby Access for Windows 10 2004? The old version of APO Driver seems doesn’t work anymore


I'm also stuck on this step.
I get a message in PowerShell: *Certificate expired.*
Could you please provide updated version?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 19, 2020)

hypermotion said:


> I'm also stuck on this step.
> I get a message in PowerShell: *Certificate expired.*
> Could you please provide updated version?


Go to properies of file to tab certificates next view certyficate and install.click save and done.


----------



## hypermotion (Aug 19, 2020)

Ad. problems with installing of *DOLBY UWP APP *-* Developer Certificate Problem*



H4cziLLa said:


> Go to properies of file to tab certificates next view certyficate and install.click save and done.


Thanks for the suggestion. It was a part of the problem and you've guided me a bit.... I had to dig a bit deeper though.

*My solution (it worked)*:

!!! IMPORTANT .. if you've installed this certificate (doubleclick and install) it should be now in the REVOKED CERTIFICATES list .. If you open the .cert you will see in such a case information that it's *revoked*.
Open Windows *.cert storage* and browse the .cert folders. This .cert should be in one of subfolders: REVOKED subfolder.
Remove all occurances of this .cert from storage
Disconnect from internet and change the* SYSTEM DATE* to one valid for the cert ... right now it's i.e.: 2018-01-01
Now d*oubleclick the .cert *and *install it *(I suppose it should work with default settings .. but I opened all the cert folders and I've added it to the TRUSTED PERSONS ... I'm not sure how this option is called in english .. I've got polish OS)
*Install the APP *(right click > PowerSHell ...)
Set the time back to auto
It took more time for me then it could, because I did install it for the first time with current (invalid) date. Windows added it to revoked certs .. and now nothing worked .. until I understood what's going on there.


----------



## Vanguard88 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi.

I'm having issues installing the 2004 update for Windows 10.

I wonder if it could be related to the audio driver I have installed?

I'm using "RealtekDriver_2019_02.exe", and I'm getting the 0xc1900101 error.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 25, 2020)

Vanguard88 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm having issues installing the 2004 update for Windows 10.
> 
> ...


Try install in disabled driver signature mode


----------



## Lorenzitto (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi all, this driver mod will work with an asrock fatal1ty gaming professional i9 xe motherboard that haves a realtek hd audio chipset?
I'm searching for a way to make sound blaster cinema 3 work on windows 10.


----------



## starkyalicante (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello buddies,

First of all.. sorry if there are mistakes , english is not my mother tongue

I want to obtain Dolby digital and 5.1 with a spdif optical cable audio toslink ...  I use a kind of thing like this one : https://www.amazon.es/AmazonBasics-...ild=1&keywords=5.1+hdmi&qid=1602583519&sr=8-8

I have a G3 dell 15 laptop with the chipset Realtek ALC3204 with MaxxAudio Pro

I tried with some firmwares but i could'n done it ... 

could you help me ? What should i do step by step?

Thanks in advance


----------



## luizmp (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi there... I'd like to use my stereo headphones with dts or Dolby for a better gaming experience. Will it work? Does it have dts surround or do I have to buy it?


----------



## nalas (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello.

Very good work 
*H4cziLLa*

Bravo

I have a one little qouestion - it is possible to make for egsample from rear output (rear speakers in quadro mode) make as second stereo output?

.. means in first (front output) i will have stereo speakers, in rear - phones...

We can make it ? or no chance..

Big thx for answear  

Im on ALC 1220 - Gigabyte B450 mobo.

Regards
nalas


----------



## danielsak (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello @Alan Finote ,
I have big problem, because I can't remove SoundAlive feature which I installed few years ago with Samsung Settings software for my laptop. I removed that software and fully uninstalled Realtek drivers (via Add/Remove programs and Device Manager). I also use DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) software that can clean up Realtek installation and.. that SoundAlive is still here.






I also tried to remove CAPTURE and RENDER keys from HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio via regedit but after drivers installation it just come back again.

Any ideas? I'd really like to avoid having to reinstall my system.


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Dec 11, 2020)

@ador250 


snc.cml said:


> Hello... any update for the  *realtek-uad-harman-mod ... ? *Hasn't been updated since Apr 5 ...
> Thanks....


up...


----------



## ador250 (Dec 11, 2020)

snc.cml said:


> @ador250
> 
> up...



Will update within 24hrs
Edit: Updated to latest 6.0.9071.1 @snc.cml


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Dec 13, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Will update within 24hrs
> Edit: Updated to latest 6.0.9071.1 @snc.cml


Thanks mate... I really like this mod...


----------



## Scoty (Dec 13, 2020)

ador250 said:


> Will update within 24hrs
> Edit: Updated to latest 6.0.9071.1 @snc.cml



I have install latest Driver but dont have any Custom Settings. Also Harman can start but not work. No matter what I set it has no effect. Also on UWP_BUNDLE i get error on install (red text) and and I installed it as described.


----------



## ador250 (Dec 13, 2020)

Scoty said:


> I have install latest Driver but dont have any Custom Settings. Also Harman can start but not work. No matter what I set it has no effect. Also on UWP_BUNDLE i get error on install (red text) and and I installed it as described.
> 
> View attachment 179349



I just installed it in my system and everything is working as expected. See this two videos as proof-

Part 1 - Installing
Part 2 - Testing after Restart

I'm using latest Windows 10 20H2 release, if u r using some older version then that might be the cause of the problem. @Scoty


----------



## Scoty (Dec 13, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I just installed it in my system and everything is working as expected. See this two videos as proof-
> 
> Part 1 - Installing
> Part 2 - Testing after Restart
> ...



I am on latest Windows 10. I installed it exactly as in the video. But its not work. I have both Apps and only the Realtek App is working.


----------



## ador250 (Dec 13, 2020)

Scoty said:


> I am on latest Windows 10. I installed it exactly as in the video. But its not work. I have both Apps and only the Realtek App is working.



Search on ur C:\Windows drive this file "rtkhdaud.dat"...if u find it delete it, probably it generated from any previous audio mods.
Also do a deep driver search to find any previous installation, open cmd as admin and paste > pnputil /enum-drivers
u will get a list of installed drivers, there should be one driver .inf for realtek audio, if u see multiple of them then just force delete them @Scoty


----------



## Scoty (Dec 13, 2020)

I have search in c: windows for rtkhdaud.dat but nothing found.

I get this with cmd search:

C:\Windows\system32>pnputil /enum-drivers
Microsoft-PnP-Hilfsprogramm

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem2.inf
Originalname:      amdgpio2.inf
Anbietername:      Advanced Micro Devices, Inc
Klassenname:         Systemgeräte
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Treiberversion:     03/11/2020 2.2.0.130
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem3.inf
Originalname:      amdpcidev.inf
Anbietername:      Advanced Micro Devices
Klassenname:         Systemgeräte
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Treiberversion:     10/02/2020 1.0.0.81
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem9.inf
Originalname:      hdx_genericext_rtk.inf
Anbietername:      Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Klassenname:         Erweiterungen
Klassen-GUID:         {e2f84ce7-8efa-411c-aa69-97454ca4cb57}
Erweiterungs-ID:       {c3a63edd-2d27-4b66-b155-5e94b43d926a}
Treiberversion:     10/28/2019 6.0.8824.1
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem4.inf
Originalname:      smbusamd.inf
Anbietername:      Advanced Micro Devices, Inc
Klassenname:         Systemgeräte
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Treiberversion:     03/08/2020 5.12.0.38
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem7.inf
Originalname:      hdxrt.inf
Anbietername:      Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Klassenname:         Audio, Video und Gamecontroller
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Treiberversion:     11/24/2020 6.0.9071.1
Name des Signaturgebers:        Unbekannt

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem8.inf
Originalname:      hdxrtsst.inf
Anbietername:      Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Klassenname:         Audio, Video und Gamecontroller
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Treiberversion:     03/26/2020 6.0.8924.1
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem15.inf
Originalname:      ibtusb.inf
Anbietername:      Intel Corporation
Klassenname:         Bluetooth
Klassen-GUID:         {e0cbf06c-cd8b-4647-bb8a-263b43f0f974}
Treiberversion:     06/25/2020 21.110.0.3
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem14.inf
Originalname:      nvhda.inf
Anbietername:      NVIDIA Corporation
Klassenname:         Audio, Video und Gamecontroller
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Treiberversion:     10/16/2020 1.3.38.40
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem13.inf
Originalname:      nv_dispi.inf
Anbietername:      NVIDIA
Klassenname:         Grafikkarten
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Treiberversion:     12/03/2020 27.21.14.6079
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem1.inf
Originalname:      prnms001.inf
Anbietername:      Microsoft
Klassenname:         Drucker
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e979-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Klassenversion:      4.0
Treiberversion:     06/21/2006 10.0.19041.1
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem0.inf
Originalname:      prnms009.inf
Anbietername:      Microsoft
Klassenname:         Drucker
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e979-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Klassenversion:      4.0
Treiberversion:     06/21/2006 10.0.19041.1
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem10.inf
Originalname:      realtekapo.inf
Anbietername:      Realtek
Klassenname:         Softwarekomponenten
Klassen-GUID:         {5c4c3332-344d-483c-8739-259e934c9cc8}
Treiberversion:     11/17/2020 11.0.6000.838
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem11.inf
Originalname:      realtekhsa.inf
Anbietername:      Realtek
Klassenname:         Softwarekomponenten
Klassen-GUID:         {5c4c3332-344d-483c-8739-259e934c9cc8}
Treiberversion:     11/12/2020 11.0.6000.237
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem12.inf
Originalname:      realtekservice.inf
Anbietername:      Realtek
Klassenname:         Softwarekomponenten
Klassen-GUID:         {5c4c3332-344d-483c-8739-259e934c9cc8}
Treiberversion:     11/17/2020 1.0.0.310
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem5.inf
Originalname:      rt640x64.inf
Anbietername:      Realtek
Klassenname:         Netzwerkadapter
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Treiberversion:     09/28/2020 10.45.928.2020
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Veröffentlichter Name:     oem6.inf
Originalname:      xl2410t.inf
Anbietername:      BenQ
Klassenname:         Monitore
Klassen-GUID:         {4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Treiberversion:     07/07/2010 1.0.0.0
Name des Signaturgebers:        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher


C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## ador250 (Dec 13, 2020)

Scoty said:


> I have search in c: windows for rtkhdaud.dat but nothing found.
> 
> I get this with cmd search:
> 
> ...



dude, u have a whole lotta problem..literally u didn't properly uninstall the previous realtek audio driver, thats why everything is kinda messed up and current harman mod is not working..so, this is what u will do
1. first uninstall the current realtek harman mod with DDU, also uninstall harman soft and realtek console from start menu, restart pc
2. now with cmd pnputils (see the pnputil example), force delete this things hdx_genericext_rtk.inf, hdxrt.inf, hdxrtsst.inf, realtekapo.inf, realtekhsa.inf, realtekservice.inf..restart pc
3. now install the harman mod again @Scoty


----------



## Scoty (Dec 13, 2020)

I will test tomorrow again.

Its work now. I see there are only 16 Bit customs. Can you add 24 Bit too?


----------



## Yuza (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi everybody, I'm new here  I recently bought an Acer Nitro 5 AN515-55-76LA. These drivers are good for my pc? I ask because the installed Realtek drivers are driving me crazy! (pun not intended). Worst experience ever in mic and audio management  Thanks in advance


----------



## joarma (Dec 21, 2020)

hi there, I have a yamaha tsr-7810 with Samsung tv, and windows 10, sound through hdmi with an nvidia 1060,  I've been using the nvidia Drivers, buts i would like to use these, as nvidia drivers seem to have no option for configuration other than windows itself, but when i install realtek drivers, first there's no sound, second there is no option to configure, the option is grayed out, do realtek drivers work with hdmi? thanks


----------



## emanresu (Dec 21, 2020)

joarma said:


> hi there, I have a yamaha tsr-7810 with Samsung tv, and windows 10, sound though hdmi,  I've been using the nvidia Drivers, buts i would like to use these, as nvidia drivers seem to have no option for configuration other than windows itself, but when i install realtek drivers, first there's no sound, second there is no option to configure, the option is grayed out, do realtek drivers work with hdmi? thanks



That is the great question. HDMI on your mobo, yes. And it does have some effects on GFX too, since I managed to install Realtek on my RTX 2080 Ti yesterday.
Trying to replicate how I did it. Weird things tend to happen when you don't save the effects.


----------



## joarma (Dec 21, 2020)

emanresu said:


> That is the great question. HDMI on your mobo, yes. And it does have some effects on GFX too, since I managed to install Realtek on my RTX 2080 Ti yesterday.
> Trying to replicate how I did it. Weird things tend to happen when you don't save the effects.



Forgot something very important, I'm exporting the sound through an nvidia 1060, sorry


----------



## emanresu (Dec 21, 2020)

Do you want Dolby Digital out? Or DTS? Via HDMI.


----------



## joarma (Dec 21, 2020)

emanresu said:


> Do you want Dolby Digital out? Or DTS? Via HDMI.



With the nvidia driver I can get dolby Atmos and dts x from the Microsoft store, and it seems to work, but no customization, I'd like better Dolby anyway


----------



## emanresu (Dec 21, 2020)

joarma said:


> With the nvidia driver I can get dolby Atmos and dts x from the Microsoft store, and it seems to work, but no customization, I'd like better Dolby anyway



Which Nvidia driver? DTS X from MS Store? Actively?
Please show me, I'm intrigued.


----------



## joarma (Dec 21, 2020)

The audio driver that is installed with the videocard driver, I don't know what actively means sorry, and yeah dtx sound unbound from Microsoft store 









						Get DTS Sound Unbound from the Microsoft Store
					

Download the DTS® Sound Unbound™ app to unlock (for free) the DTS:X for home theater solution for Xbox / Windows 11, or start your free trial of DTS® Headphone:X® for Xbox and PC to amplify your gaming and video content.  DTS technology delivers immersive 3D audio when using Microsoft spatial...




					www.microsoft.com
				




alas you can-t really chage anything I've seen there's this dtsX Ultra but i cant install it for some reason, with microsoft store error Code: 0x803FB005


----------



## emanresu (Dec 21, 2020)

joarma said:


> The audio driver that is installed with the videocard driver, I don't know what actively means sorry, and yeah dtx sound unbound from Microsoft store
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-sound-unbound/9pj0nkl8mcsj?activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab
> alas you can-t really chage anything I've seen there's this dtsX Ultra but i cant install it for some reason, with microsoft store error Code: 0x803FB005



Use https://store.rg-adguard.net/ and enter the ID from DTS X Ultra - 9n0h1m8j1308
Download APPX from there. If you can't get it to work, I can provide you with a modded verison.
Your DTS Sound Unbound is the same as mine, it's the new one with DTS:X (Decoder) - they have removed DTS:X Ultra for spatial!
They ******* **** ** ** * ***!


----------



## joarma (Dec 22, 2020)

emanresu said:


> Use https://store.rg-adguard.net/ and enter the ID from DTS X Ultra - 9n0h1m8j1308
> Download APPX from there. If you can't get it to work, I can provide you with a modded verison.
> Your DTS Sound Unbound is the same as mine, it's the new one with DTS:X (Decoder) - they have removed DTS:X Ultra for spatial!
> They ******* **** ** ** * ***!



i cant install it  id appreciate that modded version


----------



## emanresu (Dec 22, 2020)

joarma said:


> i cant install it  id appreciate that modded version View attachment 180559











						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Tab, tab, tab, tab, Enter - and you're in.


----------



## joarma (Dec 22, 2020)

emanresu said:


> File on MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...






App installation failed with error message: error 0x800701C8: While preparing to process the request, the system failed to register the windows.capability extension due to the following error: The custom capability's SCCD has an invalid catalog.
. (0x800701c8)


It's OK tho, I was able to install and run dolby with apo driver and up to now I'm very happy with the change


----------



## emanresu (Dec 23, 2020)

joarma said:


> App installation failed with error message: error 0x800701C8: While preparing to process the request, the system failed to register the windows.capability extension due to the following error: The custom capability's SCCD has an invalid catalog.
> . (0x800701c8)
> 
> 
> It's OK tho, I was able to install and run dolby with apo driver and up to now I'm very happy with the change



Which Dolby?


----------



## Quicks (Dec 23, 2020)

Will there be any benefit for me installing these drivers on a X470-F chipset 1220A Realtek. I am using bookshelf speakers Edifier R2000DB?

This mainly for people using headphones?


----------



## joarma (Dec 23, 2020)

emanresu said:


> Which Dolby?



I'm not sure, an old version was the one that worked, i tried Dolby v4 but it didn't work

i followed this tutorial






						Windows 10 Dolby Surround for All Games
					

5.1ch dolby surround sound for all PC games with Dolby Digital Live encoding over HDMI




					app.bramantya.org
				




you don;t need to install the modded driver


----------



## valkyriee (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello. Can anyone upload SRS Premium Sound mod for Realtek ALC887 , Win 10, 64 bit. ver. 2004.

I need exactly this one.


----------



## mikepap (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello all!

excellent collection of drivers , I just installed them and everything works fine except one thing..

My bluetooth headphones refuse to stay connected to my pc , and it really matters to me to be able to use them , 

could you please help me fix this issue?

thanks in advance!


----------



## emanresu (Dec 27, 2020)

valkyriee said:


> Hello. Can anyone upload SRS Premium Sound mod for Realtek ALC887 , Win 10, 64 bit. ver. 2004.
> 
> I need exactly this one.



Just SRS in Realtek/Properties? Or APO?


----------



## Scoty (Dec 29, 2020)

Which Dolby Mod work with Realtek ALC 1220? I have a MSI x570 Unify.


----------



## ador250 (Dec 30, 2020)

Scoty said:


> Which Dolby Mod work with Realtek ALC 1220? I have a MSI x570 Unify.



I personally modified this dolby atmos mod (v9079) for myself. This one is using the 2nd gen dolby dax3 apo (yeah, I kinda named the dolby apo like intel gen..currently 4th gen is latest). Main reason to use that old gen apo is that old presets (vlldp1.2) r really good and sound better than the current gen. Installation same as the my Harman mod u installed before, restart with driver driver signature enforcement mode > install the driver by setup.exe > run "INSTALL_UWP_BUNDLE.bat" as administrator > then restart..As always uninstall any previous realtek driver/mod properly before install a new one. @Scoty


----------



## Jayce (Dec 30, 2020)

@ador250 Hi Ador, I wondering is it possible to make dolby atmos mod for intel display audio driver (HDMI)stereo/5.1?

I believe it is possible because once i tried to make mod for it but dolby atmos uwp app would say "There's a problem with accessing dolby atmos driver, please restart the computer or reinstall the driver if it problem persists?

It had installed all necessary files and folders. Maybe certain lines need to be added to make work

Also APO driver 2.7.7 dolby atmos driver works with HDMI connection. After APO driver 2.7.7, Dolby atmos driver doesn't work with 3.5mm or HDMI (no sound effect).


Non-realtek


----------



## ador250 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jayce said:


> @ador250 Hi Ador, I wondering is it possible to make dolby atmos mod for intel display audio driver (HDMI)stereo/5.1?
> 
> I believe it is possible because once i tried to make mod for it but dolby atmos uwp app would say "There's a problem with accessing dolby atmos driver, please restart the computer or reinstall the driver if it problem persists?
> 
> ...



I can try but I need the intcdaud.inf, IntcDAud.sys this two file. Well, I have it already but I don't know if I have the updated one bcoz I have the HD 4000 series, this doesn't get update anymore from intel...zip this two file and attach it here, u can find it in system32 folder from C drive. Lets see what I can do. @Jayce


----------



## Jayce (Dec 31, 2020)

ador250 said:


> I can try but I need the intcdaud.inf, IntcDAud.sys this two file. Well, I have it already but I don't know if I have the updated one bcoz I have the HD 4000 series, this doesn't get update anymore from intel...zip this two file and attach it here, u can find it in system32 folder from C drive. Lets see what I can do. @Jayce



here those files updated and that are able to be compatible with my pc and install without issue.

It would be really great if you can mod dolby atmos for intel display audio files.

Link to download those intel files below

Also what do you think about dolby's new dlls/config versus the older ones?

Intel Display audio files.


----------



## ador250 (Jan 1, 2021)

Jayce said:


> here those files updated and that are able to be compatible with my pc and install without issue.
> 
> It would be really great if you can mod dolby atmos for intel display audio files.
> 
> ...



Getting error from this site @Jayce


----------



## Jayce (Jan 1, 2021)

ador250 said:


> Getting error from this site @Jayce
> 
> View attachment 181881


I uploaded it to mediafire, which shouldn't give you an error.








						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com


----------



## ador250 (Jan 1, 2021)

Jayce said:


> I uploaded it to mediafire, which should give you an error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is nothing on this folder @Jayce


----------



## Jayce (Jan 1, 2021)

ador250 said:


> There is nothing on this folder @Jayce
> 
> View attachment 181898


I reupload to a different link of mediafire. Refresh and try again.

Just download the zip file from here if you can't download from mediafire








						Intel® Graphics – Windows* DCH Drivers
					

This download installs the Intel® Graphics Driver for 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th generation, Apollo Lake, Gemini Lake, Amber Lake, Whiskey Lake, Comet Lake, and Lakefield.




					downloadcenter.intel.com
				




Make sure to edit 10.26 or 10.27 file folders in intel display audio. Those only install and work well. The others don't install and work.


----------



## valkyriee (Jan 1, 2021)

emanresu said:


> Just SRS in Realtek/Properties? Or APO?


I dont know. I just remember. Do you have it?


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 2, 2021)

@ador250 I installed yours Nahimic mod but latest version of Nahimic don't work anymore.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 2, 2021)

Sonyboi said:


> @ador250 I installed yours Nahimic mod but latest version of Nahimic don't work anymore.


Downgrade to version 1.5.2.0 is required

*Link*


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 2, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Downgrade to version 1.5.2.0 is required
> 
> *Link*


@Alan Finotty Thanks


----------



## ador250 (Jan 2, 2021)

Sonyboi said:


> @ador250 I installed yours Nahimic mod but latest version of Nahimic don't work anymore.



Yes, sorry. I accidently put the latest app v1.5.4 without testing. Latest version won't work, u have to downgrade to v1.5.2. @Sonyboi


----------



## Jayce (Jan 2, 2021)

Jayce said:


> I reupload to a different link of mediafire. Refresh and try again.
> 
> Just download the zip file from here if you can't download from mediafire
> 
> ...


@ador250 were you able to download the latest Intel Display Audio driver files?


----------



## ador250 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jayce said:


> @ador250 were you able to download the latest Intel Display Audio driver files?



Yes, I got the inf file. Will take some time, .inf is bit messy. @Jayce


----------



## Jayce (Jan 2, 2021)

ador250 said:


> Yes, I got the inf file. Will take some time, .inf is bit messy. @Jayce


Okay, that's fine. Just let me know when you believe got dolby atmos mod working with intel display audio hdmi connection stereo/5.1.

It's very much possible, I almost had it but didn't know what other lines to add to the inf to make it work for 5.1 surround sound
Dldolby.blogspot.com dolby atmos driver worked when I replaced intel display audio with dolby atmos for gaming but only stereo worked(sound effect and everything). 5.1 surround sound and above would have weird distortion sound the whole time when it they were used to try playing audio when configurated to it.


----------



## foxm01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ok, please help me out. Looking for the BEST SOUNDING driver for the ALC887 chipset (Gigabyte mobo)

Looking for a link (read a lot of the thread and could not find a working link). Not as interested in Dolby or DTS, so long as this is the best sounding 2-channel driver. Hopefully also supports 176.4khz/24 bit output as well. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Thanks


----------



## mclaren85 (Jan 8, 2021)

Can I install these mod on Asus x570 mainboard?


----------



## Jayce (Jan 9, 2021)

ador250 said:


> Yes, I got the inf file. Will take some time, .inf is bit messy. @Jayce


How's the progress going on the mod? Just curious.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 15, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> Can I install these mod on Asus x570 mainboard?


I think: Yes


----------



## ador250 (Jan 15, 2021)

Jayce said:


> How's the progress going on the mod? Just curious.



Sorry, I recently moved to a new place with my family..had to reorganize everything, a lot of work, didn't have time to work on those things. I'll be free at the end of this month. @Jayce


----------



## torang (Jan 18, 2021)

hi
I installed the AAFAudioPackDCH-6.0.9091.1 version but no apps work
i'm confused please guide me

Asrock z87 extreme 4
Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec
Windows 10 Enterprise x64 20H2 19042.685
developer enable


----------



## bombadil (Jan 23, 2021)

I have an Asus Rampage X99 V Extreme mobo and it seems I cant system restore.

Whats the best way to revert back?

It seems when I login I get 3 popups
1. DTS Audio is unavailable for the specified audio device

DOLBY HoMe Theatre
 unable to start audio driver

I am using a 3090 GPU and was hoping this would get DTS-HD working but it seems it sadly failed 

Any clue?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2021)

bombadil said:


> I am using a 3090 GPU and was hoping this would get DTS-HD working but it seems it sadly failed
> 
> Any clue?


This doesnt support GPU audio, never has. It's only for certain realtek soundcards.


----------



## pony66 (Jan 23, 2021)

I've noticed that DJ hasn't been around but had to let him know he's a legend, the work he's done building this .exe app was amazing 

and works beautifully.  I've tried adding my HID to infs for dolby, nahamic, because it was missing and nothing worked,  even  tried with orig driver then forcing a new 

driver with apps embedded like a 9079 from the 8051.  BLESS YOU DJ, !!!!!

Worked  on my  Realtek ALC1220,,  again  THANK YOU DJ.

Maybe one day we'll see a nvidia mod so we can get some decent interface to adj on the hdmi/display port as nvidia doesn't care.


----------



## spods (Jan 23, 2021)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital Output via SPDIF and HDMI.View attachment 116241View attachment 116155
> 
> ...


i cant install this it requires disk 1 help please



Dj Urko said:


> yesssssss make and other effects for your speakers
> 
> 
> show me your realtek sound manager please I want to see your speakers also and spdif device in the sound manager that's important for me and you must have also dolby digital plus via spdif please install full the driver and send a screeshots of all thank you my friend
> ...


the insteletion requires disk 1help please


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 24, 2021)

spods said:


> i cant install this it requires disk 1 help please
> 
> 
> the insteletion requires disk 1help please


first step disable driver signature


----------



## spods (Jan 24, 2021)

disables driver signature enforcement whats next  ?


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 24, 2021)

spods said:


> disables driver signature enforcement whats next  ?


and install that's all


----------



## spods (Jan 24, 2021)

can you provide me the download link i think i downloaded the wrong thing thanks for the help sonyboi



spods said:


> can you provide me the download link i think i downloaded the wrong thing thanks for the help sonyboi



i extracted it and opend realtek thing it said the "file name directory name or somthing is incorrect syntex error"


----------



## ToniM_8 (Jan 24, 2021)

here Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod · GitHub but download the previous version ( this "AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9091.1 (Signed)") the latest one have bugs


----------



## spods (Jan 24, 2021)

thank you very much

whats the zip code for ??

its unable to detect the jack shows error

it worked


----------



## spods (Feb 1, 2021)

Sonyboi said:


> here Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod · GitHub but download the previous version ( this "AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9091.1 (Signed)") the latest one have bugs


theres no pop up dialog and realtek audio console dosent recognize my external connected to monitor amplfier can you help me with that???


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Feb 25, 2021)

ador250 said:


> Will update within 24hrs
> Edit: Updated to latest 6.0.9071.1 @snc.cml


Hello... @ador250 
For some reason this realtek-uad-harman-mod driver dosent play nice with  21H1 19043.844... (clean install) Was playing smooth with 20H1 19042.xxx tho
kinds of missings sounds and high cuts Also the realtek audio control doesn't install at all... 
The realtek 9088_FF00 is fine.
Thanks


----------



## vorpal (Mar 8, 2021)

Greetings! So, uhm, kinda new to this whole modded driver scene, where do I start? I got an msi z370-a pro m.2 and it obviously uses Realtek, currently using version 6.0.9102.1. Anything out there for my case?Having numerous problems with games, for example.. cutscenes in Witcher 3 have VERY low volume & speech and I heard that modded drivers fix some of these issues. Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2021)

vorpal said:


> Greetings! So, uhm, kinda new to this whole modded driver scene, where do I start? I got an msi z370-a pro m.2 and it obviously uses Realtek, currently using version 6.0.9102.1. Anything out there for my case?Having numerous problems with games, for example.. cutscenes in Witcher 3 have VERY low volume & speech and I heard that modded drivers fix some of these issues. Thanks!


thats an issue with you having 5.1 sound enabled while only using stereo speakers - the missing audio is coming out of a center speaker you don't have connected.


We dont need to clog this thread up with this common issue, but there is two ways this can happen and be fixxd

1. Single stereo plug to the green audio port, disable all audio enhancements, tweaks, programs whatever. stock stereo settings everywhere - everything will work

2. you have a 5.1 setup wired wrong, or you're using upmixing stuff via software thats breaking it (for example, settings that make stereo youtube sound work out your rear speakers are going to totally break genuine 5.1 sound)


----------



## vorpal (Mar 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> thats an issue with you having 5.1 sound enabled while only using stereo speakers - the missing audio is coming out of a center speaker you don't have connected.
> 
> 
> We dont need to clog this thread up with this common issue, but there is two ways this can happen and be fixxd
> ...


You assumed quite a few things, none are right. I use stereo speakers with stereo, there's no other software in the equation other than the one of realtek itself. This is a game specific problem, no other game has this issue, enabling loudness equalisation fixes it somewhat but I hate it for other reasons. One fix a few people mentioned was modded realtek drivers hence why I'm here.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2021)

vorpal said:


> You assumed quite a few things, none are right. I use stereo speakers with stereo, there's no other software in the equation other than the one of realtek itself. This is a game specific problem, no other game has this issue, enabling loudness equalisation fixes it somewhat but I hate it for other reasons. One fix a few people mentioned was modded realtek drivers hence why I'm here.


that is the cause of the issues with missing audio, every single time. the game thinks you have 5.1 and the audios being output to speakers that dont exist.

I Cant magically see how you wired it up, or what software settings you chose in realtek and windows - but thats where to go to fix it.


----------



## vorpal (Mar 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> that is the cause of the issues with missing audio, every single time. the game thinks you have 5.1 and the audios being output to speakers that dont exist.
> 
> I Cant magically see how you wired it up, or what software settings you chose in realtek and windows - but thats where to go to fix it.


Ok, I can see what you're saying, but I exhausted every other possibility, and I'm no newbie with PC's, be it hardware or software related (but like I said I have never dabbled in modded drivers before). And you are right, but this only happens with cinematics in the game, nowhere else and ONLY in that game. It doesn't make much sense for modded drivers to fix this, yet.. it somehow did the trick for the people that had this issue, so maybe it's a realtek thing? It doesn't matter, still waiting for someone to point me towards the right direction as I'm kinda lost in this thread. Unless a question like that is also considered bloating, then I'll be on my merry way.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2021)

The other common realtek fault is to make sure its stereo, 16 bit 44Khz and no other setting as rare console ports have issues with other settings


This thread is a confusing mess as its user made, you'll have to read recent posts for links to working drivers - many devs have come and gone over the years, leaving work unfinished.


----------



## vorpal (Mar 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The other common realtek fault is to make sure its stereo, 16 bit 44Khz and no other setting as rare console ports have issues with other settings
> 
> 
> This thread is a confusing mess as its user made, you'll have to read recent posts for links to working drivers - many devs have come and gone over the years, leaving work unfinished.


Already running at stereo & 16bit 44Khz, and thank you, I'll look around!


----------



## The End of my Wits (Mar 23, 2021)

itachimendes said:


> Dj Urko: Work Perfectly in spdif & hdmi
> Dolby encoder for both (optical, hdmi)
> (SRS, Harman) I did not make it
> View attachment 87379 View attachment 87380 View attachment 87381 View attachment 87382


So is there anything including elements for THX?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 23, 2021)

THX is more of a standard and certification, afaik there no such thing as a THX APO or app.

THX - Wikipedia


----------



## dododo (Mar 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> THX is more of a standard and certification, afaik there no such thing as a THX APO or app.
> 
> THX - Wikipedia








						What is THX Spatial Audio?
					

THX Spatial Audio enhances stereo and surround sound to deliver next-gen audio that enhances movies, music, and video games.



					www.thx.com
				











						Buy THX Spatial Audio - Surround Sound Application | C | Razer.com
					

Purchase THX Spatial Audio - Surround Sound Application (c), or browse through our extensive selection of gaming peripherals, and more at razer.com




					www.razer.com


----------



## Ferather (Mar 24, 2021)

Yea they bought THX and put its name on their new product.... but good point I suppose. Certainly not the original THX. I have THX on my speakers as a symbol for certification.
Based on the app from Razor that means it has spatial enhancement, but ofc that is not the case given the differences (certificate, program).

What is THX? (cnet.com)


----------



## alimdwb (Apr 2, 2021)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital Output via SPDIF and HDMI.View attachment 116241View attachment 116155
> 
> ...


does this support Realtek USB Audio ALC4082 ?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)

Not likely, but wait for OP.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 3, 2021)

Does anyone have DTS Sound Unbound 1.3.3 APPX - or any version from 2018 / 2019?

I've searched for it all over the web, @alanfox2000 had a MEGA.nz link that's down :/

Bless


----------



## Scoty (Apr 13, 2021)

What about an update or is there nothing more to come? The last is from 2019.


----------



## chris189 (Apr 17, 2021)

Would anyone be able to mod the driver for the Cmedia CM6206-LX USB for Dolby Digital over SPDIF for games?  All I get is PCM 2-Channel or bitstream DTS 5.1 or Dolby Digital 5.1.

Thanks


----------



## ToniM_8 (Apr 26, 2021)

I use your audio mods because give good sound for my pc thank you @ador250


----------



## JacobDrivers (Apr 29, 2021)

I just wanted to add that I have started to use your audio drivers. I have an ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING motherboard, it has Realtek. Ironically, sonic studio is not working for me, it says "The current system is not supported, or the audio driver has not been properly installed." - Besides that, it sounds amazing! I have 5.1 surround sound that I use. I no longer have to use the Mixer button when something is not 5.1, it seems to mix stereo into 5.1 pretty well! Thank you for this amazing driver!

Audio details from Asus's website


```
Audio
- Dual Headphone Amplifiers
- Sonic Studio III
ROG SupremeFX8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A
- Impedance sense for front and rear headphone outputs
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
- High quality120dBSNR stereo playback outputand113dBSNR recording input
- SupremeFX Shielding Technology
- Supports up to 32-Bit/192kHz playback *2
- Sonic Radar III
Audio Feature :
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel
```


----------



## Ferather (Apr 30, 2021)

MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com


----------



## JacobDrivers (May 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> MediaFire
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> ...


Is this in reply to me? If you could help me with the settings of this driver, I would really appreciate it! My motherboard/audio hardware is on my previous post. What should I choose to install and etc? What are the most optimal settings for 5.1 surround sound? I have a center, sub-woofer, left/right front and back speakers - All hooked up to the correct audio ports. (Bass is in bass, center is in center, audio is in audio).

I've currently installed the files from here https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFRealtekMod/releases - I trust it, not sure what exactly I should be setting the settings.


----------



## JacobDrivers (May 2, 2021)

I fixed my problems with the drivers! I am using https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases - I don't know much about sound/audio drivers and the like, but I am using 5.1 ANALOG, so, that means I guess I do not need the DTS parts of the suite/tools. That and enabling the developer mode for the new API/Window store apps seemed to work just fine! Posting this in case anyone has the same issues.

The only issues I have now are - What is the best Sound Blaster program to choose to install? What are the best settings for a user who games/listens to music (Spotify) and watches videos? A lot of questions! Thank you all for helping, and making this!


----------



## emanresu (May 4, 2021)

JacobDrivers said:


> I fixed my problems with the drivers! I am using https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFDCHDriverMod/releases - I don't know much about sound/audio drivers and the like, but I am using 5.1 ANALOG, so, that means I guess I do not need the DTS parts of the suite/tools. That and enabling the developer mode for the new API/Window store apps seemed to work just fine! Posting this in case anyone has the same issues.
> 
> The only issues I have now are - What is the best Sound Blaster program to choose to install? What are the best settings for a user who games/listens to music (Spotify) and watches videos? A lot of questions! Thank you all for helping, and making this!



Hmm, I'd say either the old MB1/2/3 or x720 with 3D mode in "Neutral Music"


----------



## ToniM_8 (May 6, 2021)

DTS X Ultra only work with internet connection off i don't now @ador250


----------



## dododo (May 6, 2021)

Sonyboi said:


> DTS X Ultra only work with internet connection off i don't now @ador250


The same situation


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

Do you guys have NordVPN? Their software has not been fixed and conflicts with DTS APOs.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4515556


----------



## dododo (May 6, 2021)

Can't start APO4 service without using VPN


----------



## ador250 (May 7, 2021)

Sonyboi said:


> DTS X Ultra only work with internet connection off i don't now @ador250



Ok, this is new. I haven't face anything like that yet. I'm using it when i'm browsing/downloading or playing paladins.


----------



## sncz.cmlo (May 28, 2021)

@ador250 
 Some love for realtek-uad-harman-mod had issues with latest nvidia drivers but with 457.51 (low latency) driver is OK
Thought was new built windows OS or maybe..?? running 19042.630
any way hasn't been update since 12/2020


----------



## root7hk (Jun 1, 2021)

help please i am trying to install this mod
and this error is displayed





i try to install realtek uad + dts x ultra
what is the error


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2021)

root7hk said:


> help please i am trying to install this mod
> and this error is displayed
> View attachment 202355
> 
> ...


 STOP posting on multiple threads, please!!


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 19, 2021)

alimdwb said:


> does this support Realtek USB Audio ALC4082 ?



no.

Realtek USB (ALC4082) audio uses an entirely different "interface" (and drivers) than the standard Realtek HD audio chipsets like ALC662, ALC892, ALC897 etc.


----------



## jcags (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello, Dj Urko. Is it possible to add support for ALC3246?

ID seems to be HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0256&SUBSYS_10280798


----------



## Ferather (Jul 4, 2021)

You have an ALC256 by the look of it, not heard of AL3246 (2030?), Can I borrow your time machine, just kidding. Just edit the .inf files to this universal one:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC


----------



## jcags (Jul 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You have an ALC256 by the look of it, not heard of AL3246 (2030?), Can I borrow your time machine, just kidding. Just edit the .inf files to this universal one:
> 
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC


Thanks for the suggestion, I tried what you said but it stopped apps from recognizing my card, I even tried putting my hardware ID but to no avail. When installing this driver without any modifications to inf files, sound works fine but some apps like DTS and Dolby Home Theater don't seem to do anything.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 5, 2021)

Unfortunately I don't know enough about that driver pack to suggest what to do, sounds like the FX keys are missing, or older drivers still remain, I am not sure.
The 'HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC' certainly works, it should have no effect on apps detecting your device. The driver might not be suitable.


----------



## Snoocomics9452 (Sep 22, 2021)

I really need a custom driver work on alc269, many drivers like AAF Driver Mod not working on my laptop so I really need one to work on my laptop.

Also, I have been found some, but, one of them hack my account and not end yet 
Laptop: Fujitsu AH544


----------



## Toan (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi, sorry to re-open an old thread but I have some questions. I have a very annoying crackling and lag with realtek audio driver on my laptop ideapad 700. I have tried to install the latest version from Lenovo many times, obtaining always an increasing crackling and problems. I notice the possibility to use modded drivers, but I have no information on how to use it. Drivers modded by Dj Urko and Alan Finotti (if I understood correctly) can help me? I have only dolby audio as additional "application", I need all the others?
Thank you


----------



## max_clif (Oct 3, 2021)

Snoocomics9452 said:


> I really need a custom driver work on alc269, many drivers like AAF Driver Mod not working on my laptop so I really need one to work on my laptop.
> 
> Also, I have been found some, but, one of them hack my account and not end yet
> Laptop: Fujitsu AH544


try installing any of the custom audio drivers, then install APO Driver, then within APO Driver select the active audio interface on top, then select from product catalog either dolby digital plus, or dolby digital theater v4.  You likely have to reboot to get it working.

This gives you at least some enhanced sounds even if the rest of the sound software doesnt work.


----------



## Stan215 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello fellas can someone tell me how to get thx pro studio on windows 10 I had it on windows 7 I like the Bass it gives off and just sounds better any help would be appreciated


----------



## simnov (Oct 6, 2021)

Soundblaster command for realtek please


----------



## Snoocomics9452 (Oct 15, 2021)

max_clif said:


> try installing any of the custom audio drivers, then install APO Driver, then within APO Driver select the active audio interface on top, then select from product catalog either dolby digital plus, or dolby digital theater v4.  You likely have to reboot to get it working.
> 
> This gives you at least some enhanced sounds even if the rest of the sound software doesnt work.


yes but seems apo driver have impact with other soundcard that not seleted


----------



## PooPooPod (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi, just curious what the difference between this and Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10 is? I've tried the AF one and it doesn't seem to run on my laptop, so I might give this one a go instead.


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 30, 2021)

The last drive is issue with "*exclusive mode*" (i guess ) *Allow Exclusive Acces *is already disabled
*-*i can't hear game when i'm on discord call (and vice versa)
i need to reset audio device to work propertly


----------



## Toan (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi, I tried to install custom driver, but seems that the volume is now decreased and dolby and DTS are not working. I follow the instructions in the first post and in the download link, is there something I missed? Thank you


----------



## seregadushka (Jan 25, 2022)

ALC892 at MSI 990FXA-GD65
Rtklegacy-Realtek-(4.72)6.0.1.8703 -- official from site MSI,  don't work Equalizer and Efects
Realtek HDA(4.54)-R2.81-6.0.1.8036(05.01.2017)  --   HDA_2.81.7z -- Work ! (+ up 192000 Hz) from


----------



## chris189 (Jan 28, 2022)

Can someone help guide me through how to get Dolby Digital Live! 5.1 Surround Sound in Games from my Optical connection from my Cmedia CM6206-LX USB Surround Sound sound card?

I get Dolby Digital 5.1 & DTS 5.1 for bitstream movies, but for games & other content it's PCM 2.0


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

You need what's known as a PCM transcoder (encoder) so the device is bistreaming encoded data not PCM, lets not get into the situation too much.
I can offer DTS Interactive, I believe Alan Finotty has a working Dolby Digital Live, I am unsure. If your receiver can do DTS, go DTS.

*DTS Interactive*: 5.1-channel 24-bit/48 kHz @ 1509 kbit/s, 503kbps per stereo.
*Dolby Digital*: 5.1-channel 16-bit/48 kHz @ 640 kbit/s, ~213kbps per stereo.

If DTS Interactive used 1509kbps in stereo, it would be close to FLAC bitrates.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 28, 2022)

@Ferather Thank u so much for the reply buddy.  So what do I need to download & how do I configure DTS Interactive for my Cmedia CM6206-LX USB Surround Sound sound card?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

Essentially, yes. Though being a USB device, you might well need very specific files I don't offer, so please be aware of that.
I apologize in advance if the files I have do not configure to USB, they do work however.

Post 1 of the Ultra pack here, the latest link is here, this for non-Realtek devices, and OEM Realtek drivers.
If you have a mainstream ALC (Realtek), see the full driver here (no extra steps needed).

Good luck.

====

Note, I don't accept donations, instead, buy a 'full' Sound Unbound license, its valid on 10 devices (PC's).
That's the total price divided by 10, example, £16.40 /10 = £1.64, a device (very cheap).

By purchasing Sound Unbound, you get the updates, and also own a large part of the Ultra system.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 28, 2022)

@Ferather Do I need to fix the Install.bat shortcut or something?




Nevermind, you don't need to open as administrator just open as normal & it installs ill let u know what happens.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

Hehe, yes, just double click, it will ask for permission for each step, no background special files  >:s


----------



## chris189 (Jan 28, 2022)

@Ferather So I restarted.  Now I don't know what to do, do I simply go to Sound Properties for Digital Output of my USB Sound Card & set DTS Interactive in Advanced Settings?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

Ok so follow the guide in the post 1, so you apply the settings in the .reg files located in 'SETUP', and .inf file.
If you need to convert the USB device to HDAUDIO, see here.


----------



## chris189 (Jan 28, 2022)

@Ferather I think I tried this before in the past & it didn't work all I got was static from SPDIF.  The guide seems very complex lol

So which do I click on in SETUP?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

Yes, you are better off with the correct driver pack for the device that comes with DTS or Dolby. Multichannel [Interactive].


----------



## chris189 (Jan 28, 2022)

@Ferather I wish we could get it working in game but I guess the device won't support it.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

If after Multichannel [Interactive], and HDAUDIO conversion and still no, then sorry. I believe the other way is GraphStudioNext and an AC3 (Dolby) DirecShow encoder, and a virtual device.

Else, you will need to find a driver that is for your device, and with the correct data and files you need, it can be done, just maybe not easily. SPDIF is SPDIF.


----------



## chris189 (Mar 23, 2022)

Error accessing registry


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 13, 2022)

Hi,

I've Realtek Realtek S1220A on my ASUS B550 ProArt motherboard. I want to run an HDMI cable from my PC to my TV and carry bitstreamed audio signal (Dolby Digital / AC3) with it. 

Then run a S/PDIF cable from TV to my Logitech Z906 5.1 speakers. 

Can anyone help me with that?


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 13, 2022)

If it's coming from HDMI on your PC, the source program needs to provide Dolby.  There's also a chance I think that having the audio go to your TV first instead of the audio receiver first may not work.  You'd also have to set your TV audio output settings correctly.  (which you may have already done)

The Realtek stuff here is for Optical from your PC.


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 13, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> If it's coming from HDMI on your PC, the source program needs to provide Dolby.  There's also a chance I think that having the audio go to your TV first instead of the audio receiver first may not work.  You'd also have to set your TV audio output settings correctly.  (which you may have already done)
> 
> The Realtek stuff here is for Optical from your PC.


Yes I've already done those settings for Xbox. My Xbox does exactly what I described. But I can't do it with the PC. There's no option to choose Dolby Digital in the Windows when I do the connection via HDMI.

I want to use PC as media player (for my mkv files) because Xbox's own media player doesn't support HDR10+ videos and some audio streams such as FLAC.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 13, 2022)

Sorry, it's been a while since I've actually done bitstreaming from HDMI because I have a bit of an odd setup.  Mine goes to a reciever (actually an HDMI audio extractor/de-embedder) first.  I actually can't do it through my ancient TV which doesn't actually pass through Dolby/DTS.

But from HDMI the source program and/or media has to provide Dolby.  Then if your receiving device will take and pass through Dolby, you go to the properties for the device it's going to, right-click on it and Configure Speakers for your setup.  It won't say Dolby in Configure Speakers (only the speaker count which you still do want to set) but if you go into the device properties the Supported Formats tab will show what it will take (and hopefully pass through).  Hopefully that will say Dolby.  My TV does not.  But I'm using an HDMI audio extractor, which does pass it through,  for other reasons.  Also, partially luckily for me, I can easily swap my HDMIs and Optical cable around easily.  I'm gonna guess that's not ideal for you, which is why you want to go through your TV?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2022)

Nautilus said:


> Yes I've already done those settings for Xbox. My Xbox does exactly what I described. But I can't do it with the PC. There's no option to choose Dolby Digital in the Windows when I do the connection via HDMI.
> 
> I want to use PC as media player (for my mkv files) because Xbox's own media player doesn't support HDR10+ videos and some audio streams such as FLAC.


because you cant choose dolby, you're misunderstanding how that works
Your PC provide a HDMI audio connection over the newer, superior PCM standard. *On PC, you want HDMI PCM audio - PC to HDMI receiver to TV.*


It then has the option to "pass through" un-touched compressed dolby digital audio, IF the source supports it.
This generally sucks for gaming, as it locks you to that source only - you cant modify the audio or add another stream to it, so while a game or movie can play dolby audio they cant play voice chat audio at the same time (you also lose volume control, needing to be adjusted at the receiver)


"But it works on my console! why wont it work on PC?!?"
Because the consoles are designed to work with TV's, since both the Xbox and the playstation lineups made a big deal about DVD/BD support.
They pay lots of money for the licence to run the dolby audio so they made the most of it and got game devs to use it as well - and since consoles suck at multi tasking, you dont run into many of the issues.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 13, 2022)

But if his source media / program provides the Dolby bitstream it still should be able to come out of his HDMI, hopefully.  But yes, getting then through a TV is yet another obstacle to keep the bitstream going.

See what the initial device it goes to (your TV?) will take or hopefully pass through by going to its sound device properties on your PC and Supported Formats tab for that device.
Then (if it says Dolby) back out and right-click on the device and Configure Speakers for your speaker count.
Test your program that sends a Dolby source.
(Then after that you might be able to go back in to the Advanced tab and see what you can do there for quality as well.)

Otherwise if you want to try to Dolby everything, that would be through Optical from your PC with modded drivers.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> But if his source media / program provides the Dolby bitstream it still should be able to come out of his HDMI, hopefully.  But yes, getting then through a TV is yet another obstacle to keep the bitstream going.
> 
> See what the initial device it goes to (your TV?) will take or hopefully pass through by going to its sound device properties on your PC and Supported Formats tab for that device.
> Then (if it says Dolby) back out and right-click on the device and Configure Speakers for your speaker count.
> ...


If the source is pre-compressed dolby, it can pass through with *very specific circumstances

PC->TV->ARC *(audio return channel), this only works if SPDIF passthrough is enabled which disables all other audio except that one stream
That tickbox is enabling and disabling PASSTHROUGH support, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## raptori (Apr 14, 2022)

Hello 
I had a problem with my sound card ( low volume after windows 10 update ), my MB is Sabertooth x79 and I fixed the problem by installing a modded driver from ASUS forums.

Now my brother have the same problem but with different MB : (Msi z590 A pro) it came with Realtek®ALC897 Codec, I installed the latest driver from Msi website and Realtek Audio Console and made sure to select "Headphone" pop-up when plugged the headphone but the volume is still low in apps, movies and games ... tried my headphone and it's still low.

Tried to enable loudness equalization in Realtek console and now it's better but I think there is still more to get this sound card and I think it's a driver related issue.

Just a note :“Enhancements” tab is missing from sound control panel.

Can anyone point me where to search or how to solve such problem ?


----------



## beansoup (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I have a Razer Blade Pro 2016 (RZ09-1662) which has a Dolby Driver from 6 years ago and it doesn't have a lot of features, plus the sound is "dirty" lately since I moved to Windows 11.

I tried in the past the Alan Finotty mod without success and decided to abandon it at the time (I was getting no audio).

Now I finally have decided to ask for help here.

My hardware is:


> Name    Realtek High Definition Audio
> Manufacturer    Realtek
> Status    OK
> PNP Device ID    HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0298&SUBSYS_1A586750&REV_1001\4&379D94F&0&0001
> ...



I really hope I can upgrade this.

Thanks!


----------



## DragonRM (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi there! I used to run this on my PC with Windows 10 and was able to get Atmos working over HDMI from my 6900xt to my receiver (Pioneer Elite VSX-LX505). I was recently forced to upgrade this system to Windows 11 and lost that functionality. I still had the old version but it wouldn't let me install it since Windows defender flags it. Do you have a version that works with HDMI out of the video card to a receiver and get Atmos/DTS to function again? If not, I may look at getting a soundbar setup for it... would rather use my current setup, though  Right now it's essentially not letting me choose anything but stereo. If I send it through my TV it recognizes it as an Atmos device but getting sound to pass through is another headache.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 6, 2022)

afaik, This is for Realtek, not video card audio.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2022)

There was a different thread for "generic" audio driver mods - we have a few different mods and threads
Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
and this one is what i think you need:
AAF Optimus DCH Audio Modded Driver for Windows 10/11 - For ALL HDAUDIO Enumerator Chips | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Xii-Nyth (Jul 10, 2022)

Is there a new link? the onedrive page keeps constantly refreshing for me?



Roma3D Audio said:


> So are you uninstall previous version of realtek and Are you enable test mode also ? please or can you copy your soundcard model number with subsys number I will add in the inf. for dolby atmos i need dax3_api_release_x64.msi only this if I have this file I will replace dolby audio x2 par dolby atmos
> 
> 
> 1 uninstall old driver after that look in the system32 drivers folder and delete rthdaud.dat if you have file like that but I dont think so...
> ...


The name of the first file has changed, I found the file I thought it was in there since its said realtek when I hovered over it and I dont have realtek lan or anything, then I noticed ddu had an option to remove it when I found a realtek folder in there with everything.exe. When I ran that the file disappeared right before my eyes


----------



## gabe.bars (Jul 20, 2022)

Hello, folks. Sorry for being late to the party.
I found some info about this mod around this thread from 2019 to use with my Asus Hero VII (ALC1150). Can I still use the files provided or there is an updated driver/procedure?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2022)

gabe.bars said:


> Hello, folks. Sorry for being late to the party.
> I found some info about this mod around this thread from 2019 to use with my Asus Hero VII (ALC1150). Can I still use the files provided or there is an updated driver/procedure?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This section of the TPU forum has a few different mods (different authors and supported devices)
if you cant find a working updated link in this thread, try one of the others
Audio, Video & Home Theater | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## mclaren85 (Oct 6, 2022)

Which one is the best btw? Nahimic, DTS, Dolby or else?


----------



## emanresu (Oct 7, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> Which one is the best btw? Nahimic, DTS, Dolby or else?


FXenhancer is free nowadays (kudos to their Devs). Try the "classic" preset.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 7, 2022)

There is Boom3D, which is software based passthrough, and does not require any driver mods or specific devices, you can also use spatial enhancers with it (Sound Unbound, for example).

Its setup as a virtual soundcard, which you select in Windows as the default device, then in the app set the output device.

Boom 3D - Best Volume Booster and Audio Enhancement App (globaldelight.com) (you can also find hacked version).


----------



## Xii-Nyth (Oct 8, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> Which one is the best btw? Nahimic, DTS, Dolby or else?


i dont bother with any dsp other than an equalizer (using equalizerapo) besides dtsx on my laptops speakers. Just got this bc realteks new stuff broke everything and locked to 16bit and windoiws keeps reverting to that version.

in terms of virtual surround technologies I believe dts has the least compression but who knows what works best in a non game specific sense


----------



## GaZw (Oct 8, 2022)

I found a secret when you activate sound unbound on the main sound board and then open boom 3d (with the effects DTS:X turned off on her) happpend the magic, dts effect is enabled for all sounds in windows, even works in non-dolby and non-dts compatible applications


----------



## Ferather (Oct 8, 2022)

A lot of people prefer Dolby for stereo effects, but its dependant on what you actually want, more quality or more effects. In terms of multichannel, I prefer DTS, but again that's down to choice.
When it comes to other types, I can only suggest Equailizer APO, or Boom3D, I can't say I have much use for Sonic Studio or Nahimic, myself.

Ultimately it's down to choice, I guess sample them all and make a decision, your decision could be different based on your headphones-speakers anyhow.

----

I will say that, Dolby certainly like to re-flavour their Atmos name into a million flavours, which is IMO over the top.


----------



## GaZw (Oct 8, 2022)

Ferather said:


> A lot of people prefer Dolby for stereo effects, but its dependant on what you actually want, more quality or more effects. In terms of multichannel, I prefer DTS, but again that's down to choice.
> When it comes to other types, I can only suggest Equailizer APO, or Boom3D, I can't say I have much use for Sonic Studio or Nahimic, myself.
> 
> Ultimately it's down to choice, I guess sample them all and make a decision, your decision could be different based on your headphones-speakers anyhow.
> ...


Some time ago I purchased dobly access, and I feel like I wasted my money. the dolby version of alan has in his drivers sounds better. But at the moment I am happy with my purchase of DTS


----------

